# The forbidden TRUTH



## ghostdriver (Apr 24, 2014)

I will be making a much much longer in depth thread discussing all the things I have seen and have been a witness too. Please consider this a rough draft and crash course lesson. 
Much like how man has used poisonous (man made drugs) like heroin, crack, ect. to keep the truth about marijuana, mushrooms and many many other natural remedies for our spirit and body from us,
man has done the same to the truth about God. Making religions and denominations and putting the false truth out among the people to keep YOU and others like you from knowing the truth and worshiping the Lord and his only beloved begot child Lord Jesus Christ, now I know what you're thinking you have heard about this before, but think again. What most people know about God and the Lord Christ is a lie, now I will begin to explain why.

First lets discuss the Holy bible, the Catholic church a group and Country that does not follow the Laws and the words of God, decided what gets to be "cannonized" which means what goes in the bible and what gets taking out. Because they are the ones with the money that produces copies of the bible. As you see by allowing people to remove the Words of GOD and to be in charge of such things when they don't believe the Holy Bible has created calamity. 

One of the chapters that the Catholic Church and Country took out is the Book Of Enoch, It was completely removed and kept in secret, and in the book of Jude which is still in the Bible verify's Enoch as a Phrophet and quotes him about how what God said to him is coming true. I will copy and paste it--------"And Enoch also, the seventh from Adam, prophesied of these, saying, Behold, the Lord cometh with ten thousands of his saints, To execute judgment upon all, and to convince all that are ungodly among them of all their ungodly deeds which they have ungodly committed, and of all their hard _speeches_ which ungodly sinners have spoken against him."

Archaeologist rediscovered the Book of Enoch in the dead sea scrolls also. Another biblical book removed is the testament of Solomon King Davids son. Now the Catholic Church will say that they took them out because it states some angels disobeyed God and that's blaspheme, They are LYING don't listen to that synagogue of satan. All angels like man have free will satan fell because of pride and other angels with him for various things, pride lust for women ect. Angels did rebel hence forth hell was made, and because they had the gift to pro create in heaven some fell and took daughters of men and made "giants" the "nephliem" like Goliath the one David killed. Most and many giants died in the flood of Noah but even WAYYY later some existed in Davids time as we can see. 
I feel like this would be a acceptable time to stop and have you listen to the book of Enoch and the testament on Solomon on youtube look for the Richard Lawrence translated version. Also the Catholic chruch doesn't follow Gods laws Catholicism worships priest and saints and thinks they can forgive sin, Catholic church also uses idols which they think are blessed. I can't even begin to talk about the lies they teach I would be here all day. Also the Lord says that every herb, and plant is a gift to us ( in chapter Genesis) so don't let people fool you into thinking weed or shrooms are a sin. God bless I'll add more later P.s utube sky trumpets and blood moons. I will be explaining this at a later time but I'm sure everyone will want to hear the sky trumpets and see the blood moon, the next blood moon in oct, sky trumpets no one knows when they happen but what a awesome experience that was. Look for some vids on utube some people caught the sky trumpets on tape.
Another thing in the book of Enoch you will learn that satan and the rest of the devils are not in hell yet they are here and will be remaining here as "evil spirirts" them and there giant offspring until the day of Judgement. So when they come to you or someone you know don't be fooled they are not aliens, they are not ghost, that psychic saying she is talking to your dead relative is lying (or being fooled) she isn't talking to your relative but a evil spirit. People go to heaven or hell when they die, immediately after they die and we can not communicate from earth to anyone in hell or heaven except, Lord Jesus Christ and the Lord ALMIGHTY who is in Heaven.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 24, 2014)

'Please consider this a rough draft and crash course lesson' right away you are implying that you are a teacher...that's one of the problems with your religion...everyone is ready to give a lesson on something that they know nothing about [God]...CRASH !


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 24, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> the Lord says that every herb, and plant is a gift to us ( in chapter Genesis) so don't let people fool you into thinking weed or shrooms are a sin. God bless I'll add more later
> satan and the rest of the devils are not in hell yet they are here and will be remaining here as "evil spirirts". So when they come to you or someone you know don't be fooled they are not aliens, they are not ghost, that psychic saying she is talking to your dead relative is lying (or being fooled) she isn't talking to your relative but a evil spirit. People go to heaven or hell when they die, immediately after they die and we can not communicate from earth to anyone in hell or heaven except, Lord Jesus Christ and the Lord ALMIGHTY who is in Heaven.


He also gave us wine but it's a sin to be an alcoholic and we corrupted it into vodka/scotch/whatever.

Are you sure about going immediately to heaven? In judaism they believed you went to "sheol" which is basically nothingness until judgement day. Islam and Jehovas Witnesses believe you stay dead until the day of judgment when God resurrects everyone, and the Mormons believe in "soul sleep" until the day of judgment.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 24, 2014)

A lot of old religious texts say a lot of things, many of them are contradictory. How do we know that the texts you are referring to are any more credible than holy texts from other religions?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

If you read what I said about man making calamity with adding/changing/ removing GOD's words which creates things called Religions and Denominations. If you want the truth you must follow the non contradicting truth.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

All Religions you listed Chip follow only half the Bible, the Old testament which they have also changed stating, God has a Brother and other things that contradict there text because what's been added doesn't follow the latter teachings and it contradicts its self.
Same with Jewish religion. They follow half the Bible, the Old Testament but not the new. Which constantly contradicts its self if you do not include the new. Like how Abraham was asked to sacrifice his son for God, God didn't make him do, it but wanted to see if he would because GOD DOES sacrifice his only Son Jesus Christ for Abraham and his descendants, because Abraham was willing. Or when King David said "The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou on my right hand, till I make thine enemies thy footstool." This is talking about the Christ the son of God in the Old testament. This is just a couple there are many many more, to understand what's accurate we must read it all and put it together without contradictions. The Bible IS the word of GOD it's just a lot harder to understand what's happening without the chapters "they" removed.( Book of Enoch, Testament of Solomon) and you can verify they belong in there because in latter chapters they refer back to it.
And Yes alcohol abuse is a sin. The green herb which I smoke for medical reasons, is a gift from the powerful CREATOR.
Did some shrooms in high school would like to again.( especially that i'm now in a good spiritual state with GOD) My point was that God has made these things mankind calls drugs when they are not but crack, acid, cocaine ect are. Which are made to confuse, kill, and to deter people from the true "drugs" they need. Much like how mankind has done to the word of GOD.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

Pen if you're offended by someone teaching you something how will you ever learn?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 25, 2014)

The only things I know about books like enoch are what I read from "Lost Books of the Bible for Dummies" which is actually a great book that is against gnosticism.
http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Books-Bible-For-Dummies/dp/0470243805
I like your style ghostdriver, I have the same idea on drugs since I learned meth is made from ephedra and nicotine gum isn't addictive like cigarettes.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2014)

Seems pretty absurd to state that your unfounded opinion is TRUTH. How can your try and make an argument about what god is or isn't when you can't even offer a single shred of proof that he even exists.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

Proof? Everything is proof of God. Did Darwin convince you fish mutate into man and women?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

what's the real question is why do you not acknowledge GOD?


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Proof? Everything is proof of God. Did Darwin convince you fish mutate into man and women?


Please provide some proof then  I've no interest on your opinion. 

I don't acknowledge god for much the same reason i don't acknowledge flying pigs.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

Monkey if we don't take time to read the holy words we are in darkness, That biblical series the Bible and all those Jesus Christ movies are not accurate.
Some other things people don't know is that the Sabbath is the seventh day of the week and Christians (people who worship the whole Bible) Old and New Testament are bound by those laws like pork is unclean. And on Easter ( resurrection of Christ) those eggs and bunny's are a pegan tradition that Nimrod started ( in the line of David and mentioned in the Bible) The same with theese " Christmas Trees" Bible even mentions it 
Jeremiah 10---
10 Hear ye the word which the Lord speaketh unto you, O house of Israel:
2 Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen, and be not dismayed at the signs of heaven; for the heathen are dismayed at them.
For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe. They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not. 
They are upright as the palm tree, but speak not: they must needs be borne, because they cannot go. Be not afraid of them; for they cannot do evil, neither also is it in them to do good.
Also mankind has made evil groups that worship the devil which keeps the world in war and poverty. They are the illuminati, the mason, the templars the 1%. They control the media and almost all aspects of our daily life. They also want people to believe evil spirits are aliens to promote the obscure and obscene thought that fish are our great great grandfathers and mothers. I remember seeing glowing red lights in the sky in high school probably 12 football fields in the sky.( masons made up football btw) There is a battle going on those that want more ppl to leave GOD and be on there side to increase numbers falsely thinking it will make there judgement better on themselves but it will NOT it will be worse. Or to just try to hurt God by anyway possible.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

all you see around you and all you do is proof, darwin has given you no proof yet you believe him? If you want to directly communicate with God go on your knees and ask for redemption thru his sacrifice of his son Jesus and follow the laws in Deuteronomy and read his word and God WILL give you signs and reveal things to you.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

We have not been forsaken and are closer to God than you could imagine. GOD is just waiting for each one of us to stop our running so we can see the glory of his way and be forever blessed, in this life and the next. Hallelujah!


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 25, 2014)

I think it's always an important thing to acknowledge that MAN wrote the bible, not "god"
just gets overlooked sometimes, people assume it's the "word of god", it's not, it was written by a bunch of different PEOPLE (humans, not some special cloud dwelling entity) not to mention it's been re-written, edited, and translated a million times, and I also think it's kinda funny that nowadays if I were to write a huge novel saying god was speaking to ME, i'd be commited. Not to mention branded a heretic. But approx. 1500 to 2000 yrs ago it's ok to do that.
I was forced to go to church 3-4 times a week when I was a kid, until I discovered a little thing called S-C-I-E-N-C-E-
My main point is this I won't force my ATHEISM on YOU, just respect my beliefs (or lack thereof) and don't preach about your religion to ME.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

God reveals things to me and I just told you that he would you, if you did what I stated. Also I want to remind you while you seem to be angry this is my thread in the appropriate section talking about a issue you chose to involve yourself in.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

All science is mans observation and clearly proclaims a creator. Do you believe Darwin because he has no laws and it's therefore easier? Any and All skeletons that are Mutant and Giant are explained vividly because of the fallen's ability to procreate with any and all things and make Nephliem Giants from Women, and Mermaids from fish, and Werewolves from Dogs.
Also explains "Evil Spirits" in the book and above in first post that no demons or fallen are yet in Hell.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

Although they are all kept hidden, bones of giants search online, also for more proof of GOD watch the "sky trumpets" on youtube. There are no bones that suggest evolution Blaspheme just a evil Masonic school system that suggest it while you are to young to think. Search for proof look for answers.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2014)

OP, you clearly do not follow or understand science. Your journey may be new to you, but not to the regulars in this sub-forum. From time to time, we get many enthusiastic believers who have the epiphany that they know the 'truth' where others are fooled. They go on to point to specious 'facts' (usually sourced from nutty YT videos and ultra-biased creationism sites) about christianity, and attempt to downplay science without even understanding it. Evolution by natural selection is a proven FACT, as much a fact as anything we know. Darwin started us down the path, but evolution is verified by many diverse fields of scientific endeavor; genealogy, biology, archeology, etc.. There is mountains of non-contradictory evidence, and no doubt left in science of this phenomenon. It is silly to try to argue against something you haven't taken the time to understand, esp. against people who are well versed in this topic. Every phenomenon we see in nature can be explained without the need for a creator. You tell us to look at the cosmos as proof of a deity, but many of us don't see what you do, and see a wonderful, natural system instead. Yours is not an argument, and certainly not proof of anything. I could just as easily say to look at the cosmos to see proof that there is no deity, both are weak arguments and not proof. You are the one making positive claims, and the onus is on you to provide proof of them. No one has ever been able to do this, but I wish you luck. I do recommend you familiarizing yourself with these scientific concepts, or you'll have no chance of arguing against them...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> all you see around you and all you do is proof, darwin has given you no proof yet you believe him? If you want to directly communicate with God go on your knees and ask for redemption thru his sacrifice of his son Jesus and follow the laws in Deuteronomy and read his word and God WILL give you signs and reveal things to you.


So as i thought, you can offer zero proof, just your opinion. Unable to prove god exists, now there's a surprise. Oh wait.

And you preach to me as if you know my life. So surely you are aware that i attended church every week till my mid teens, was a serving boy, spent my summers at christian camp. But right, I have this mind set purely because i havn't tried.

I have no issue with people talking about their faith, that's their choice, but i do have issue with people stupid enough not to understand that you cannot simply force me to agree with you, especially when you base your argument on opinion and adamently claim it is TRUTH and factual. 

So to anyone who wants to talk about their god, go for it, but you and your attitude, you can bugger off and keep your drivel to yourself.

Unless you can show me some proof that is? And whether evolution is real or not, (you seem to be quite clearly a creationalist, the more stupid of the bunch) there is a hell of a lot more to support that idea than the absolute and utter lack of anything whatsoever to prove the 7 day bullshit.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't know you, but I know that God has made a way for those who seek him to reach him and communicate with GOD. So you ask for more "proof besides your cognitive thoughts, a giant ball of fire floating in the sky ( the sun) and communication through prayer and all creation in general, I'll list a few things for you to google
*not in any particular order*
Sky trumpets-happening now
Kentucky meat incident- rained infant flesh during abortion laws in Kentucky, God hates abortions.
Blood moons-happening now like sky trumpets
Ufo sightings- fallen angels and portals
Wee gee boreds and psychics- talk to evil spirits
And it's all explained vividly, search that and tell me if you need more "proof" 
If you don't love GOD and his son Jesus Christ just admit it instead of trying to prove against his existence. But I don't know why anyone wouldn't Love and trust God's way is best, he made You, The Earth, The Sun, The Moon, Heaven and all things. If Your ego has let you fallen into the lie that You know best You are mistaken.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be making a much much longer in depth thread discussing all the things I have seen and have been a witness too. Please consider this a rough draft and crash course lesson.
> Much like how man has used poisonous (man made drugs) like heroin, crack, ect. to keep the truth about marijuana, mushrooms and many many other natural remedies for our spirit and body from us,
> man has done the same to the truth about God. Making religions and denominations and putting the false truth out among the people to keep YOU and others like you from knowing the truth and worshiping the Lord and his only beloved begot child Lord Jesus Christ, now I know what you're thinking you have heard about this before, but think again. What most people know about God and the Lord Christ is a lie, now I will begin to explain why.
> 
> ...


 
Neither heroin nor "crack" are man made, they are products of nature as surely as your hash or BHO is. does that make God a drug dealer? I don't think so.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriva, are all pagan gods dead or fake? 15 years ago hindu statues obsorbed milk all day in multiple countries, wikipedia calls it Hindu Milk Miracle.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_milk_miracle
Moses tried to prove he wasn't lying by turning his staff into a snake and the pharoh had his priests turn their staffs into snakes too.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't know you, but I know that God has made a way for those who seek him to reach him and communicate with GOD. So you ask for more "proof besides your cognitive thoughts, a giant ball of fire floating in the sky ( the sun) and communication through prayer and all creation in general, I'll list a few things for you to google
> *not in any particular order*
> Sky trumpets-happening now
> Kentucky meat incident- rained infant flesh during abortion laws in Kentucky, God hates abortions.
> ...


 
Um.... no. Just no. There has been no raining infant flesh, and if there were, it would be a supreme being who caused children to be torh up and their flesh fall upon us. You don't know if God hates Abortions, you only know what the old testament says. Different things. Blood moons? celestial phenomenon that is explainable in sicence. UFS? Fallen Angels? Why pick that mythology and not another? Evil spirits? they exist as well?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

I do know, I know what The scripture teachs and I know GOD and Lord Jesus Christ. GOD hates bloodshed of the innocent these things did happen, and continue to and you simple saying "Um...no Just no" does not undo what GOD has done.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I do know, I know what The scripture teachs and I know GOD and Lord Jesus Christ. GOD hates bloodshed of the innocent these things did happen, and continue to and you simple saying "Um...no Just no" does not undo what GOD has done.


 
Simply put Even God will not violate His laws, that is His Promise. If he does not do that, and He does not lie, then there has been no rain of infant flesh. logic and truth, nothing more. If God is God he need not violate His own law. He has pledged not to lie to us, therefore, no raining flesh.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

God never said he wouldn't make it rain flesh, Nothing you said made sense. I have no problem talking to you if you want to hold a intelligent conversation but when you ignore history it's like arguing with a alcoholic. All these things have and continue to do so here is a link to prove the infant flesh raining in Kentucky during the abortion laws being allowed. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kentucky_meat_shower


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> God never said he wouldn't make it rain flesh, Nothing you said made sense. I have no problem talking to you if you want to hold a intelligent conversation but when you ignore history it's like arguing with a alcoholic. All these things have and continue to do so here is a link to prove the infant flesh raining in Kentucky during the abortion laws being allowed. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kentucky_meat_shower


 
March 3, 1876 Kindly explain to me what abortion laws were in effect in 1876? Why didn't this happen during Roe V Wade?


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

And... everything I said makes sense. God did not and will not stop the sun from rising or setting. He will not intervene in the natural laws. There was no universal flood, the earth is not 6,000 years old, neither it nor we were created in 6 days.

If you want to turn to logical falacies, we can, at least until my wife gets home and I turn my attenton toward her. I like you well enough, but I enjoy her company more.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

God speaking to you is revelation, your telling me about it is religion. So it has always been and so it will continue to be.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

A lot of things were going on in 1870 with abortion here is another like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abortion_in_the_United_States
And you talking about God not intervening? I really have no idea where you are getting these ideas.
What I am saying to you is not my opinion it's factual history. I know why you are so offended by GOD because if what i'm saying is true, which it is. It means You and I are responsible for everything bad in our lives and God is innocent and perfect and He alone is good. Which is a lot to take in I hope you humble yourself and re-read this conversation after some Marijuana and Shrooms, no other drugs,while listening to Gospel music.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> A lot of things were going on in 1870 with abortion here is another like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abortion_in_the_United_States
> And you talking about God not intervening? I really have no idea where you are getting these ideas.
> What I am saying to you is not my opinion it's factual history. I know why you are so offended by GOD because if what i'm saying is true, which it is. It means You and I are responsible for everything bad in our lives and God is innocent and perfect and He alone is good. Which is a lot to take in I hope you humble yourself and re-read this conversation after some Marijuana and Shrooms, no other drugs,while listening to Gospel music.


 
If God is innocent and never does anything bad, then how is it he made it rain dead babies?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe gospel without lyrics, instrumentals. So you can think it's up to you. Then maybe even research what I have listed. I'm going to go enjoy some headband on my Sabbath enjoy time with your Wife. Also your Wife and Child if you have one, are a blessing from God and not a Super Mutant Brook Trout. I love you, even if you hate me.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> A lot of things were going on in 1870 with abortion here is another like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abortion_in_the_United_States
> And you talking about God not intervening? I really have no idea where you are getting these ideas.
> What I am saying to you is not my opinion it's factual history. I know why you are so offended by GOD because if what i'm saying is true, which it is. It means You and I are responsible for everything bad in our lives and God is innocent and perfect and He alone is good. Which is a lot to take in I hope you humble yourself and re-read this conversation after some Marijuana and Shrooms, no other drugs,while listening to Gospel music.


various anti-abortion statutes began to appear in the United States from the 1820s codifying or expanding the common law rules. In 1821, a Connecticut law targeted apothecaries who sold poisons to women for purposes of abortion; and New York made post-quickening abortions a felony and pre-quickening abortions a misdemeanor eight years later. It is sometimes argued that the early American abortion laws were motivated not by ethical concerns about abortion but by concern about the safety of the procedure. However, some legal theorists point out that this theory is inconsistent with the fact that abortion was punishable regardless of whether any harm befell the pregnant woman and the fact that many of the early laws punished not only the doctor or abortionist, but also the woman who hired them.

So abortion was pretty much illegal in 1870. What was God's beef? and why in just one small area and why not ever again?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

There flesh not actual beings, you miss understand. You see God can make flesh out of nothing.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

Becoming Legal though for the first time. God works in mysterious ways. Perfect and Powerful ways, but mysterious.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 25, 2014)

I believe in God. I would consider Myself an Agnostic Theist.

Ghostdriver, its manifest that you can not prove God to the Atheists, no one can.

But can you prove the living Christ? The REAL Christ? The One with a Body that speaks to you? The Christ with enough evidence that even the skeptics wonder?

No one can fully prove or disprove God. But can YOU prove the Christ that speaks to YOU and is ALIVE RIGHT NOW?

Here is a hint: you are reading Me right now. Many members on here know about Me and My complex.

~PEACE~


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 25, 2014)

1 question that is all . How do we know that the bible wasent some sort if let's say a story book created passed down edited over hundreds of years I mean I would believe that
Before I would believe some sort of bullshit let's be honest if we wasent taught this shit in school it would quickly die out . Science that's all we need good old facts & knowledge . Some guy is looking down on all of us & laughing " look how much shit I have caused with a good life time on shrooms & some good listeners " I mean it's the past who gives a shit get over it !!!


----------



## rollajoint (Apr 25, 2014)

When god taps me on the shoulder that's when ill give the prick a right hook & tell him how much shit he's caused !



PEACE LMAO !


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriva didn't answer my question because he doesn't want to admit at least one egyptian god wasn't fake or dead.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

We read the Bible and try to communicate with God thru his Son He sacrificed, Jesus Christ and we seek repentance. 
be sure to read it all get Book of Enoch and Testament of Solomon.
The best way to keep the real truth hidden isn't to cover it up, it is to make false versions of it pushed publicly mainstream that people think they know what's in it.
When they don't because of pushed lies, and people pick up on deceit in the church. So people don't even take time to read the scripture. Which was the trick all along.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 25, 2014)

MonkeyChimp what question didn't I respond to?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 25, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> ghostdriva didn't answer my question because he doesn't want to admit at least one egyptian god wasn't fake or dead.


He ignored my post (#19), as well. Pretty smart, I can't see him fairing very well acknowledging it...


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> MonkeyChimp what question didn't I respond to?


The one asking if you think all pagan gods are dead and/or fake. I asked because the bible says the only living god is the creator and other religions are fake but God allows things like the Hindu Milk Miracle to happen.
He also allowed something claiming to be Mary mother of christ to appear and do a miracle in 1513 which resulted in a temple being built to worship her, it still exists in mexico city.
http://angels.about.com/od/MiraculousMaryApparitions/a/Saint-Marys-Appearance-In-Guadalupe-Mexico.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juan_Diego

Do you expect the greeks to be ungrateful? History Channel says when athens greece was poor and hard, a tall beautiful woman walking with a young man went to the king and said she was the goddess athena and that the man with her is the new king, the city began to make money and life wasn't terrible anymore because the new king did what he was told. The city was renamed athens and they began taking over other cities to improve life.
God only took care of "his people" the hebrews, everyone else was left in the mud, the inca's didn't wear clothes until viracocha "the white serpent" taught them how to build houses/boats and live with women. Do you want the inca's to be ungrateful?

The egyptians also say the gods taught them with songs how to build and make things like boats. Babylonia was taught things like how to add color to walls and where water could be found by murdok, God punished the king for preferring murdok.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Pen if you're offended by someone teaching you something how will you ever learn?


offended ???the only way you can tell me that the apple taste good is only if you ate one


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If you read what I said about man making calamity with adding/changing/ removing GOD's words which creates things called Religions and Denominations. If you want the truth you must follow the non contradicting truth.


that is not how religions came about...


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't know you, but I know that God has made a way for those who seek him to reach him and communicate with GOD. So you ask for more "proof besides your cognitive thoughts, a giant ball of fire floating in the sky ( the sun) and communication through prayer and all creation in general, I'll list a few things for you to google
> *not in any particular order*
> Sky trumpets-happening now
> Kentucky meat incident- rained infant flesh during abortion laws in Kentucky, God hates abortions.
> ...


As i thought, you can offer no proof, just your opinion. 

I like that you try and use evil spirits as proof of god. Why could that not be proof of tyhe deivil. A case which does not therefore mean there is a god. Unless god i the devil, after all, he did murder the entire world save a few people and animals.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Apr 26, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> OP, you clearly do not follow or understand science. Your journey may be new to you, but not to the regulars in this sub-forum. From time to time, we get many enthusiastic believers who have the epiphany that they know the 'truth' where others are fooled. They go on to point to specious 'facts' (usually sourced from nutty YT videos and ultra-biased creationism sites) about christianity, and attempt to downplay science without even understanding it. Evolution by natural selection is a proven FACT, as much a fact as anything we know. Darwin started us down the path, but evolution is verified by many diverse fields of scientific endeavor; genealogy, biology, archeology, etc.. There is mountains of non-contradictory evidence, and no doubt left in science of this phenomenon. It is silly to try to argue against something you haven't taken the time to understand, esp. against people who are well versed in this topic. Every phenomenon we see in nature can be explained without the need for a creator. You tell us to look at the cosmos as proof of a deity, but many of us don't see what you do, and see a wonderful, natural system instead. Yours is not an argument, and certainly not proof of anything. I could just as easily say to look at the cosmos to see proof that there is no deity, both are weak arguments and not proof. You are the one making positive claims, and the onus is on you to provide proof of them. No one has ever been able to do this, but I wish you luck. I do recommend you familiarizing yourself with these scientific concepts, or you'll have no chance of arguing against them...


what he said


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> All Religions you listed Chip follow only half the Bible, the Old testament which they have also changed stating, God has a Brother and other things that contradict there text because what's been added doesn't follow the latter teachings and it contradicts its self.
> Same with Jewish religion. They follow half the Bible, the Old Testament but not the new. Which constantly contradicts its self if you do not include the new. Like how Abraham was asked to sacrifice his son for God, God didn't make him do, it but wanted to see if he would because GOD DOES sacrifice his only Son Jesus Christ for Abraham and his descendants, because Abraham was willing. Or when King David said "The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou on my right hand, till I make thine enemies thy footstool." This is talking about the Christ the son of God in the Old testament. This is just a couple there are many many more, to understand what's accurate we must read it all and put it together without contradictions. The Bible IS the word of GOD it's just a lot harder to understand what's happening without the chapters "they" removed.( Book of Enoch, Testament of Solomon) and you can verify they belong in there because in latter chapters they refer back to it.
> And Yes alcohol abuse is a sin. The green herb which I smoke for medical reasons, is a gift from the powerful CREATOR.
> Did some shrooms in high school would like to again.( especially that i'm now in a good spiritual state with GOD) My point was that God has made these things mankind calls drugs when they are not but crack, acid, cocaine ect are. Which are made to confuse, kill, and to deter people from the true "drugs" they need. Much like how mankind has done to the word of GOD.


DO you BELIEVE that THE bible IS the WORD of GOD...


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 26, 2014)

Thousands of years later, you guys expect the bible to be accurate? Can you really trust mankind as a whole to not fuck that up for thousands of years straight? Do you think "God wouldn't let that happen to his Word"? God gave us freewill, including the will to alter our physical documentation of his word.


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

God and I have an agreement. I don't bother him and in return he leaves me alone to get on with my shit. I think he'd be annoyed if I spent my all to short and precious time on anything but leading my 'good' life. Well, I'm 'good enough' for myself and family anyhoo.
And that is as deep as I'm ever likely to get on RIU. Now I'm off to T&T to post rubbish for a change... Peas out


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 26, 2014)

So you didn't try to communicate with God in the way I mentioned and you say I haven't taken the time? Did you read the removed Book of Enoch from the Bible along with Solomon's Testament? Along which with the HOLY BIBLE in a whole? Even watch the sky trumpet's along with the U.F.O videos on YouTube? Read anything of which I stated about ghost and evil spirits and psychics?
I do not believe you did, because all of these things require much time.Instead you post about how Brook trout are evolving into people.
Have you ever been fishing? (seriously) 
So I don't have to keep re-typing for this prof of GOD's existence, please just re-read everything I have posted instead of replying in a angry obscure and un-rational way after just disregarding everything I say.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 26, 2014)

Growan,

God made no such agreement I assure you. 

Reemis,

Mankind has removed Chapters, and doesn't teach them in the Church's, and makes false denominations and Religion's based on the Old testament, but contradicts its self Many times so can not be true.

What is true is the whole Holy Bible with that which was removed by the Catholic Country. The HOLY BIBLE also clearly warns which was previously stated above including the exact quote, to not follow these Pagan Holidays with Easter Rabbits and Eggs, Santa Clause, Christmas Trees and other Pagan traditions.
Did anyone read what I said?


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes. But you're still stating your opinion, or your version of what happened. Until you can pull documentation of the last 2000 years of history out of somewhere credible, does not include your ass, then I'm out. I believe in God, just not exactly how this giant mess of a collective of books says I should. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 26, 2014)

GhostDriver, do you have any proof for the living Christ?

~PEACE~


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

Honestly, the man upstairs is thrilled that I go through life as a good person. I love my family and friends, I help strangers for no reason other than to help, I do no harm in any way to any living thing, except of course in the unavoidable ways that even my low impact living causes. No shit, your god thinks I'm The Shit. I live by reasonable means in a sustainable manner.
I havn't got it on paper and signed by the guy, but then I havn't seen him sign off on your preachings either. Right?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 26, 2014)

Growan said:


> Honestly, the man upstairs is thrilled that I go through life as a good person. I love my family and friends, I help strangers for no reason other than to help, I do no harm in any way to any living thing, except of course in the unavoidable ways that even my low impact living causes. No shit, your god thinks I'm The Shit. I live by reasonable means in a sustainable manner.
> I havn't got it on paper and signed by the guy, but then I havn't seen him sign off on your preachings either. Right?


My son you are living according to my plans for you...I guess what I am trying say is you are the SHIT and I am very happy with the way I have created you...MY WORDS...signed by...the pen of a ready writer...
*Psa 45:1* " my tongue _is_ the pen of a ready writer"


----------



## Growan (Apr 26, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> My son you are living according to my plans for you...I guess what I am trying say is you are the SHIT and I am very happy with the way I have created you...MY WORDS...signed by...the pen of a ready writer...
> *Psa 45:1* " my tongue _is_ the pen of a ready writer"


Er, cool. Happy to oblige.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 27, 2014)

I gave facts, dates, and instructions on how to actually communicate with God.
In detail I have explained things, but the replies I get are insulting ramblings, of incoherent thoughts. No one is asking me about my experiences with GOD or any of the things I have mentioned. No one is mentioning the sky trumpets, or any of the U.F.O
videos, The Kentucky meat shower, Blood moons, the fact I have proven that chapters of the HOLY BIBLE have been changed by the Catholic Church! (watch pope bird attack on youtube, GOD sends a seagull and a raven to kill the Popes doves of peace immediately upon being released) No one is mentioning this. Instead of having a intellectual conversation about all that I have written, I get a few sentences of incoherent statements and insults.

I just saw your post monkey,
Did you read my whole first post about fallen angels and there offspring? It's explained in great detail in The Book of Enoch.
The fallen angels who do not die are here until judgment, also there offspring the nephlihim which are beings that do die,
Do not go to Hell until the Great day of Judgement also, and they are certainly not going to heaven. 
So as the Book of Enoch states, which was removed from the HOLY BIBLE as we know from reading Jude and Genesis which are in the HOLY BIBLE.
So as we can clearly see that these demons do exist, and many men have seen them, including myself. These are the False Gods Pagans and Satanist worship.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 27, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I gave facts, dates, and instructions on how to actually communicate with God.
> In detail I have explained things, but the replies I get are insulting ramblings, of incoherent thoughts. No one is asking me about my experiences with GOD or any of the things I have mentioned. No one is mentioning the sky trumpets, or any of the U.F.O
> videos, The Kentucky meat shower, Blood moons, the fact I have proven that chapters of the HOLY BIBLE have been changed by the Catholic Church! (watch pope bird attack on youtube, GOD sends a seagull and a raven to kill the Popes doves of peace immediately upon being released) No one is mentioning this. Instead of having a intellectual conversation about all that I have written, I get a few sentences of incoherent statements and insults.
> 
> ...


ok...so just what are your experiences with GOD ?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 27, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I gave facts, dates, and instructions on how to actually communicate with God.
> In detail I have explained things, but the replies I get are insulting ramblings, of incoherent thoughts.


What facts have you given? That there's books of the bible that didn't make the final cut? That's common knowledge. Your instructions on how to communicate with god may work for you, but they do not work for most. It's ironic that you point out others' incoherent thoughts when the majority of your own ramblings consist mainly of incoherent thought. Ever hear this saying? 'There's something about that guy I just can't stand about me...'




> No one is asking me about my experiences with GOD or any of the things I have mentioned. No one is mentioning the sky trumpets, or any of the U.F.O
> videos, The Kentucky meat shower, Blood moons, the fact I have proven that chapters of the HOLY BIBLE have been changed by the Catholic Church! (watch pope bird attack on youtube, GOD sends a seagull and a raven to kill the Popes doves of peace immediately upon being released) No one is mentioning this.


No one seems to be interested in your personal experiences with god, why would they be? They don't do us any good as we cannot share them. Your extreme gullibility is showing by believing in all the phenomena you mentioned. Sky Trumpets are simply unexplained sounds around the globe, The meat shower is an unexplained phenomena (probably similar to when it rains frogs by a tornado or typhoon sucking up ponds and it's inhabitants and raining them down miles away), the blood moon idea has been debunked. You seem not to know that just because it is on YT doesn't mean it is true. All of your examples fall under the god of the gaps argument, which boils down to 'we don't know, therefor god', It is probably the weakest of all the theological arguments.
The way to discover reality and what is true is to start off without belief, look at all available evidence for and against an idea, then form beliefs based on the preponderance of all credible evidence (Not wacky YT videos, but credible peer-reviewed data). Theists, and many others, go about this backward: they start with a belief and then look for anything that supports their preconceived beliefs (and usually ignore any evidence to the contrary). The only thing you have done in this thread is to demonstrate the ways that you have fooled yourself...



> Instead of having a intellectual conversation about all that I have written, I get a few sentences of incoherent statements and insults.


It is not possible to have an intellectual conversation when the ideas presented are fictitious and ludicrous, and were researched and presented in an anti-intellectual manner. Especially when you completely ignore others' posts which have intellectual merit. You came here to teach, but there is much for you to learn...


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 28, 2014)

The Kentucky meat shower is hypothesized to have been a flock of buzzards that just ate a horse.

When one buzzard throws up, they all do. That would explain the meat shower in a non-supernatural way.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 28, 2014)

Well when I was around two and a half I got saved from a flood, and people said they saw "white lights" and I appeared in there arms. I don't remember this so I wont bother going into further detail's unless asked, But GOD has revealed things to me. Not like when people communicate, but more of a sudden epiphany. I also can feel GOD's and Lord Jesus Christ's love.
GOD has saved my life from death, life jail sentence, stds, suicide. One time I was truly suicidal but GOD literally picked me up until my toes were as a ballerina dancer, then I was placed back onto flat foot. Before it happened I felt something communicating to me to stand up straight because I was forgiven, but I could not for my will was weak. Then it happened.
Unfortunately my Grandfather was a Mason which is a group that worships Satan. Directly related to this and corrupt experiences I had suffered as a child, proceeding into my teens and early twenties. Also because of my own iniquity. I have seen many demons with many different people, would you like to hear of these accounts?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 28, 2014)

That would have to be a lot of Buzzards! LOL eating a LOT of infant lungs? Look at Sky trumpets on youtube, HOLY BIBLE talks about these as a warning.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 28, 2014)

bless up


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well when I was around two and a half I got saved from a flood, and people said they saw "white lights" and I appeared in there arms. I don't remember this so I wont bother going into further detail's unless asked, But GOD has revealed things to me.


How is it possible to verify it was god that was talking to you, or revealing things to you?

Your definition of 'proof' does nothing to fill the burden of proof required for someone else to believe. 

Imagine if I posted a comment claiming that a telepathic alien was communicating with me, and the only proof I had was literally me stating that 'a telepathic alien was talking to me'.

Would you believe me?




> Not like when people communicate, but more of a sudden epiphany. I also can feel GOD's and Lord Jesus Christ's love.


How do you know you're feeling god's love? Did he tell you, or are you just interpreting a feeling as 'god's love'?



> GOD has saved my life from death, life jail sentence, stds, suicide. One time I was truly suicidal but GOD literally picked me up until my toes were as a ballerina dancer, then I was placed back onto flat foot. Before it happened I felt something communicating to me to stand up straight because I was forgiven, but I could not for my will was weak. Then it happened.


I do not believe you. It's either a lie, or a false memory.



> Unfortunately my Grandfather was a Mason which is a group that worships Satan. Directly related to this and corrupt experiences I had suffered as a child, proceeding into my teens and early twenties. Also because of my own iniquity. I have seen many demons with many different people, would you like to hear of these accounts?


Unless you actually have a way of verifying that 'demons' exist, and aren't just mental illnesses with a clever religious cowl, you can *claim* whatever you want, there's just no reason to believe it.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> That would have to be a lot of Buzzards! LOL eating a LOT of infant lungs? Look at Sky trumpets on youtube, HOLY BIBLE talks about these as a warning.


It wasn't identified as human lungs, it was identified as human or horse lungs, because they were indistinguishable at the time.

The hilarity of this is that you seem to think it's more likely that god made chunks of human rain from the sky out of magic, instead of it having a natural cause.

Youtube skytrumpet videos? Seriously? You want me to take unsourced, unverified youtube videos of a magical event, as proof that god exists? 

You have got to be the most gullible person ever.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 28, 2014)

> _Mr. Khalilov, what is the nature of the unusual very low-pitched sounds reported by a great number of people in different parts of the planet since the summer of 2011? Many call them "The Sound of the Apocalypse". Information about that comes from all over the world: US, UK, Costa Rica, Russia, Czech Republic, Australia, etc. _
> 
> We have analyzed records of these sounds and found that most of their spectrum lies within the infrasound range, i.e. is not audible to humans. What people hear is only a small fraction of the actual power of these sounds. They are low-frequency acoustic emissions in the range between 20 and 100 Hz modulated by ultra-low infrasonic waves from 0.1 to 15 Hz. In geophysics, they are called acoustic-gravity waves; they are formed in the upper atmosphere, at the atmosphere-ionosphere boundary in particular. There can be quite a lot of causes why those waves are generated: earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, hurricanes, storms, tsunamis, etc. However, the scale of the observed humming sound in terms of both the area covered and its power far exceeds those that can be generated by the above-mentioned phenomena.


Literally took 2 seconds to find a scientific explanation.


----------



## Growan (Apr 28, 2014)

If it was vultures spewing horse lungs, then god would have most likely employed the services of said avian and equine creations to partake in his demonstration of his infinate compassion and limitless love.
I think it is a rather crass way for the omnipotent to carry on, but that's just me.
If we didn't have an implied contract of non-botherment, I'd tell him so, too


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 28, 2014)

Did you read what you posted? "Far exceeds those that can be generated by the above-mentioned phenomena."
Do you or do you not want me to tell you some of the demonic things that I have witnessed to with others? 
If you wanted proof of demons you could just buy a weegie board, but I i'm telling you now it's evil, and could seriously create major problems in your life, and witch craft is a sin. SO DON'T... But it's your life and you could, I am disappointed I am even having to prove GOD's existence, just use your own observation and perception. I would like to answer questions like Why did GOD do this? Or why did GOD do that?


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 28, 2014)

There is definitely something about the witch craft related shit though. It's a very uncertain subject for most, but I've seen, felt, interacted, heard things that were blatantly supernatural. The first thing someone would probably do to smother these claims is to say "it was your mind playing tricks on you."

Pls. I 100% don't care if that's what you think it is, keep on keeping on in your own ways.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 28, 2014)

Tell us about the demons you saw ghostdriver, and how old you where. 
Joan of Arc and John Dee are the only person's I've heard of that talked to angels. Do you think Joan talked to angels or demons?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you read what you posted? "Far exceeds those that can be generated by the above-mentioned phenomena."


I caught that line, it is still an unexplained phenomena...



> Do you or do you not want me to tell you some of the demonic things that I have witnessed to with others?


Sure. The more detailed, the more we'll be able to tend to understand what really was happening. Plus, those stories usually pretty amusing...



> If you wanted proof of demons you could just buy a weegie board, but I i'm telling you now it's evil, and could seriously create major problems in your life, and witch craft is a sin. SO DON'T... But it's your life and you could,


A Ouija board is a child's toy, nothing more. I've played with one many times with others in a game-like atmosphere, they don't work and nothing happens...



> I am disappointed I am even having to prove GOD's existence


, 

No one has ever successfully done this, so I would imagine attempting it would be a bummer...



> just use your own observation and perception.


A lot of us do this, and don't see any sign or need for a creator/designer. We understand how the cosmos and nature came about naturally, and if you read and understood science, you could, too...



> I would like to answer questions like Why did GOD do this? Or why did GOD do that?


You have no idea if there is a god, and certainly don't know why he would do anything. You can make up answers, or use the explanations in your religious texts, but that is simply speculative masturbation...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you read what you posted? "Far exceeds those that can be generated by the above-mentioned phenomena."
> Do you or do you not want me to tell you some of the demonic things that I have witnessed to with others?
> If you wanted proof of demons you could just buy a weegie board, but I i'm telling you now it's evil, and could seriously create major problems in your life, and witch craft is a sin. SO DON'T... But it's your life and you could, I am disappointed I am even having to prove GOD's existence, just use your own observation and perception. I would like to answer questions like Why did GOD do this? Or why did GOD do that?


ok...so why did the god of the bible cause mankind to speak different languages ?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 28, 2014)

I never heard of sky trumpets but to be fair I googled it and this Reddit page freaked me out.
http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/1xxf0x/strange_trumpet_sounds_in_the_sky/

Even if it's natural it's still freaky because that kind of stuff only happens in movies.


----------



## MidwesternGro (Apr 28, 2014)

Meth is a Hell of a drug.



ghostdriver said:


> I don't know you, but I know that God has made a way for those who seek him to reach him and communicate with GOD. So you ask for more "proof besides your cognitive thoughts, a giant ball of fire floating in the sky ( the sun) and communication through prayer and all creation in general, I'll list a few things for you to google
> *not in any particular order*
> Sky trumpets-happening now
> Kentucky meat incident- rained infant flesh during abortion laws in Kentucky, God hates abortions.
> ...


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 28, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> There is definitely something about the witch craft related shit though. It's a very uncertain subject for most, but I've seen, felt, interacted, heard things that were blatantly supernatural. The first thing someone would probably do to smother these claims is to say "it was your mind playing tricks on you."
> 
> Pls. I 100% don't care if that's what you think it is, keep on keeping on in your own ways.


Drive through parts of New Mexico, Arizona, southern Nevada and the like. Pull over late at night. Get out and take a pee. Go far a walk. See what happens. It is a strange place. I can't explain it. But something is happening that is very weird. Hair standing on the back of the neck shit.
No idea what exactly is going on but something is.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Drive through parts of New Mexico, Arizona, southern Nevada and the like. Pull over late at night. Get out and take a pee. Go far a walk. See what happens. It is a strange place. I can't explain it. But something is happening that is very weird. Hair standing on the back of the neck shit.
> No idea what exactly is going on but something is.


You are having an emotional response to something. That's what's happening.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You are having an emotional response to something. That's what's happening.


Hey dude,
I'll agree with that!
Never had _that emotional response_ anywhere on this planet but there.lol
Tis a weird place. Anybody who goes there and experiences it will know.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Hey dude,
> I'll agree with that!
> Never had _that emotional response_ anywhere on this planet but there.lol
> Tis a weird place. Anybody who goes there and experiences it will know.


Sounds like a feeling of awe and wonder. I've had experiences like that... just not in New Mexico. lol


----------



## charface (Apr 29, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> I never heard of sky trumpets but to be fair I googled it and this Reddit page freaked me out.
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Paranormal/comments/1xxf0x/strange_trumpet_sounds_in_the_sky/
> 
> Even if it's natural it's still freaky because that kind of stuff only happens in movies.


Meteor shit!


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Sounds like a feeling of awe and wonder. I've had experiences like that... just not in New Mexico. lol


I wish bro. lol
More like terror and fright. 
Who knows? there are tons of minerals in the earth their. For all i know it's magnetic fields or some such phenomena. For all I know the people who claim that area has a portal to other worlds are right .
Idk. lol who the fuck knows.
it is an awesome part of the world and the scenery is incredible. beware of the truckers at night. they're running loads across the bottom in/out cali and tx., those fuckers will run you off the road!


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I wish bro. lol
> More like terror and fright.
> Who knows? there are tons of minerals in the earth their. For all i know it's magnetic fields or some such phenomena. For all I know the people who claim that area has a portal to other worlds are right .
> Idk. lol who the fuck knows.
> it is an awesome part of the world and the scenery is incredible. beware of the truckers at night. they're running loads across the bottom in/out cali and tx., those fuckers will run you off the road!


Ever read anything about Dr. Michael Persinger?

He uses magnetic fields to induce religious experiences in people. Feelings of demons and angels, terror, euphoria... etc. For some it's like being in hell, for others it's like being in heaven. Some people just feel a presence....


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Ever read anything about Dr. Michael Persinger?
> 
> He uses magnetic fields to induce religious experiences in people. Feelings of demons and angels, terror, euphoria... etc. For some it's like being in hell, for others it's like being in heaven. Some people just feel a presence....


Interesting.
I'll check it out.
yeah, i had a stats teacher his younger brother was sensitive to emf's. they used to let him sit in a rental for hours before they signed a lease. dude was off the charts. drove him batty.lol
must suck.
other extreme would be awesome. maybe throw in some porn. then i don't havta get married n worry about losing half my stuff.lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 29, 2014)

I will post the demonic encounters, and experiences I have had gone through breaking the chains of sins in Jesus Christ name that I have made for myself when I have more time tomorrow. It's a very lengthy list which I intend on describing in detail, which includes real life sightings by myself, with witnesses and even nightmares that recur which seem to be more realistic than reality.
I started to see what you posted but I heard Morgan Freeman a man who dates his own step granddaughter and heard blaspheme about summoning GOD. What has been failed to be realized in this video is that GOD knows your every thought even before you do it. Furthermore, Devils ( Satan and other Evil spirits) can hear your thoughts too. The human mind is a intricate cognitive machine.
Furthermore, GOD can reveal things to you in your mind in many different ways, some ways happen everyday you just don't even realize. That sense of what IS GOOD and what IS EVIL is discernment given by the LORD. Furthermore, Satan and Evil Spirits can also tempt us with a Evil idea, and a irrational reason to why it's OK for US to do such things because, of pain or humiliation that WE have gone through. This is a lie from the Lips of EVIL, we must uphold the Laws of the LORD we must have integrity.
P.S
How a man can look into the eyes of his own son or daughter, and not believe that he or she is a gift from GOD and has a soul really disturbs me.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 29, 2014)

Do you like the Jehova's Witnesses ghostdriver? I know they don't believe the "true truth" but they stay away from sinful movies and don't celebrate pagan holidays. I say they're the holiest version of christianity around.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will post the demonic encounters, and experiences I have had gone through breaking the chains of sins in Jesus Christ name that I have made for myself when I have more time tomorrow. It's a very lengthy list which I intend on describing in detail, which includes real life sightings by myself, with witnesses and even nightmares that recur which seem to be more realistic than reality.
> I started to see what you posted but I heard Morgan Freeman a man who dates his own step granddaughter and heard blaspheme about summoning GOD. What has been failed to be realized in this video is that GOD knows your every thought even before you do it. Furthermore, Devils ( Satan and other Evil spirits) can hear your thoughts too. The human mind is a intricate cognitive machine.
> Furthermore, GOD can reveal things to you in your mind in many different ways, some ways happen everyday you just don't even realize. That sense of what IS GOOD and what IS EVIL is discernment given by the LORD. Furthermore, Satan and Evil Spirits can also tempt us with a Evil idea, and a irrational reason to why it's OK for US to do such things because, of pain or humiliation that WE have gone through. This is a lie from the Lips of EVIL, we must uphold the Laws of the LORD we must have integrity.
> P.S
> How a man can look into the eyes of his own son or daughter, and not believe that he or she is a gift from GOD and has a soul really disturbs me.


Poisoning the well, much? The narrator has nothing to do with the content of the program, to attribute them together is dishonest.

If you don't know how to be a good person without god, there is no hope for you. If the only reason you do good things is because of the fear of the afterlife you are, realistically, a terrible person. Since you claim to know that god can read minds and knows what you think before you think it, this means god would know if anyone was just being good for the sake of fear, or whether they're actually a good person. 

If god knows what you do before you do it, he is willfully creating people that will go to hell. That makes him a malevolent asshole.

How anyone can falsely attribute an amazing natural phenomenon to god, is beyond me. The leaps of faith required in the face of contradictory evidence, are nothing short of mind boggling.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

If god exited, and was perfect and good, evil shouldn't exist at all. Period. How can anyone claim god is a) omnipotent b) good c) perfect if atrocities are happening all over the world?

How is it possible to reconcile 'god's plan' with prayer? If you believe god is perfect and has a plan for you, how much of an egotistical asshole must a person be to think god will change his plan, just because you prayed?

How about the concept of infinite punishment for finite crimes? How does one reconcile that will god supposedly being 'good' and 'just' and 'perfect'?

If god knows everything that is or will be, why does he continue to create people that are born in the wrong geographical region that are destined for hell? How does that fit the profile of someone who's 'good'?

How is it possible for god to 'have a plan', but for us to also have free will? Either god has a plan for us, *or *we have free will. Not both. Similarly, it's also incompatible with the idea of omniscience.... how can god know what we're going to do/think before we think it, and us to have free will?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 29, 2014)

Ceepea makes good arguments but if ghostdriva made arguments as good, it wouldn't change ceepea's mind one bit.
"round and round and the conversation ends where it begins. I got a headache from you."

How about this, the devil "fell" when he refused to bow to the first man because angels are "better" and since God drowned the first generations for being horrible, doesn't that prove the devil was right in thinking angels are better?


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ceepea makes good arguments but if ghostdriva made arguments as good, it wouldn't change ceepea's mind one bit.
> "round and round and the conversation ends where it begins. I got a headache from you."
> 
> How about this, the devil "fell" when he refused to bow to the first man because angels are "better" and since God drowned the first generations for being horrible, doesn't that prove the devil was right in thinking angels are better?


Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 29, 2014)

I strongly urge you to think and meditate while medicating marijuana, mushrooms, no man made drugs just something you pluck and consume (smoke,eat,drink) on what freewill is. GOD being good never made sin, GOD made life, freewill, and the ability to pro create (which everyone sexually corrupts including myself, more so then anyone I have known) Sin (evil acts based upon hurting things) GOD did not make and is a rebellion against the omnipotent GOD. So having these acts go on being creations GOD made can not go unpunished.
Now there was a rebellion against GOD, and it was started by Satan the highest position angel at the time called lucifer who would not serve mankind. Other angels followed him foolishly and other angels fell because of lust for women, power, and numerous things.
These Devil's fell from what was right and defied GOD the only omnipotent thing, who created them. Satan then tempts Mankind, now people think he came as a snake but the HOLY BIBLE says "Now the serpent was more subtil than any beast of the field which the LORD GOD had made." So the HOLY BIBLE refers to this fallen angel lucifer as a "serpent" many times throughout ancient scripture.

( Unfortunately I saw on television there is a clan of Church Cults that haven't realized this, and try to handle snakes, which sometimes called serpents which often results in death. Which is another example of these Denominations are a synagogue of Satan and teach Blaspheme.)

So began Mankind's first sin, but we were not condemned like the fallen, you see THEY seeked repentance also and it was not granted thus HELL is made for them, for they taught mankind of abortions, metal work, make up and much more. (not to mention there first defiance) So here they will remain till judgment them, and there offspring as "evil spirits" .
The Lord had mercy on us, and made it so that our body's that were now defiled would fail, but we would be born again new. This is because Adam and Eve's offspring (she gave birth to different nations not incest will go into detail's later) would be born into sin like the fallen. Unfortunately mankind continued to sin and sacrifice of innocent animals was needed until it failed, because of much great sin. In which GOD rescued the world with HIS innocent Son which was HIS blood also.
Now if you are asking "Why knowing did GOD create all this knowing he would HAVE to sacrifice his own Son? And knowing the Devil would defy him?" (which he DID, Book of Enoch clearly tells of GOD warning Satan not to do which he does) It's because GOD is Good and is teaching us what Good and Evil is, and giving us all freewill, and COMPLETE forgiveness, and immortality as a creature we can't begin to imagine. If we just accept what is GOOD and what is EVIL. I hope you read the Book of Enoch it mentioned in detail. 

MonkeyChimp 
All of those weird denominations and religions are preaching LIES. Read about God for yourself. A relationship with GOD is the MOST important and personal thing in our life's. Very emotional, and you can't trust people to deliver the words properly so I'm urging you all to read the WORD'S of GOD for yourself.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I strongly urge you to think and meditate while medicating marijuana, mushrooms, no man made drugs just something you pluck and consume (smoke,eat,drink) on what freewill is.


I strongly urge you to look up the definition of 'free will' because I'm not so sure you understand. If your life is planned out, you don't have free will. You never answered my quesiton from earlier; how is it possible to have free will when you were created by someone who has a plan for you?



> GOD being good never made sin, GOD made life, freewill, and the ability to pro create (which everyone sexually corrupts including myself, more so then anyone I have known)


If god is good, and god is omnipotent (can do anything), why does evil exist? It doesn't make sense.... either god isn't capable of getting rid of evil, or he doesn't want to. 



> Sin (evil acts based upon hurting things) GOD did not make and is a rebellion against the omnipotent GOD.


If god knows everything, then nothing can surprise him. Do you not understand that? If he knows everyting, he knew about sin, and evil, and every mistake everyone would ever make, BEFORE HE CREATED THE UNIVERSE.



> So having these acts go on being creations GOD made can not go unpunished.
> Now there was a rebellion against GOD, and it was started by Satan the highest position angel at the time called lucifer who would not serve mankind. Other angels followed him foolishly and other angels fell because of lust for women, power, and numerous things.


If god is omniscient he knew about the rebellion before the angels did it. He created the angels, and they were part of his plan too. Do you not understand this? If god is omniscient, he knows everything before it happens.




> These Devil's fell from what was right and defied GOD the only omnipotent thing, who created them. Satan then tempts Mankind, now people think he came as a snake but the HOLY BIBLE says "Now the serpent was more subtil than any beast of the field which the LORD GOD had made." So the HOLY BIBLE refers to this fallen angel lucifer as a "serpent" many times throughout ancient scripture.


God knew that Satan would do exactly what he did, and he had the power to stop him at any time, or he was neither omniscient OR omnipotent. Why didn't god stop Satan? Why would god create an angel he knew would betray him? If he didn't konw he would betray him, or tempt mankind he wasn't omniscient.




> ( Unfortunately I saw on television there is a clan of Church Cults that haven't realized this, and try to handle snakes, which sometimes called serpents which often results in death. Which is another example of these Denominations are a synagogue of Satan and teach Blaspheme.)
> 
> So began Mankind's first sin, but we were not condemned like the fallen, you see THEY seeked repentance also and it was not granted thus HELL is made for them, for they taught mankind of abortions, metal work, make up and much more. (not to mention there first defiance) So here they will remain till judgment them, and there offspring as "evil spirits" .


Are you fucking kidding me? Or trolling.... hmmmm 



> The Lord had mercy on us, and made it so that our body's that were now defiled would fail, but we would be born again new. This is because Adam and Eve's offspring (she gave birth to different nations not incest will go into detail's later) would be born into sin like the fallen. Unfortunately mankind continued to sin and sacrifice of innocent animals was needed until it failed, because of much great sin. In which GOD rescued the world with HIS innocent Son which was HIS blood also.


You realize god would have know ALL of this was going to happen before he created the universe right? That's the definition of omniscience. You know that god had the power to stop any of this from happening, right? That's the definition of omnipotence.



> Now if you are asking "Why knowing did GOD create all this knowing he would HAVE to sacrifice his own Son? And knowing the Devil would defy him?" (which he DID, Book of Enoch clearly tells of GOD warning Satan not to do which he does) It's because GOD is Good and is teaching us what Good and Evil is, and giving us all freewill, and COMPLETE forgiveness, and immortality as a creature we can't begin to imagine. If we just accept what is GOOD and what is EVIL. I hope you read the Book of Enoch it mentioned in detail.


So, god loves us, and wants us to chose him, but knows that billions and billions of people either won't accept Jesus, or god, or were just born in the wrong area, or just can't believe on faith, and will suffer for eternity and this is to 'teach' us? Do you torture people for eternity to teach them lessons?



> MonkeyChimp
> All of those weird denominations and religions are preaching LIES. Read about God for yourself. A relationship with GOD is the MOST important and personal thing in our life's. Very emotional, and you can't trust people to deliver the words properly so I'm urging you all to read the WORD'S of GOD for yourself.


There is no possible way you can prove the bible is the word of god.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 29, 2014)

What do you think of the Talmud ghostdriva? I read it was written when babylonia forced the jews into slavery, combining the Torah with pagan customs learned in babylon.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Apr 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I strongly urge you to look up the definition of 'free will' because I'm not so sure you understand. If your life is planned out, you don't have free will. You never answered my quesiton from earlier; how is it possible to have free will when you were created by someone who has a plan for you?
> 
> 
> If god is good, and god is omnipotent (can do anything), why does evil exist? It doesn't make sense.... either god isn't capable of getting rid of evil, or he doesn't want to.
> ...





Ceepea said:


> I strongly urge you to look up the definition of 'free will' because I'm not so sure you understand. If your life is planned out, you don't have free will. You never answered my quesiton from earlier; how is it possible to have free will when you were created by someone who has a plan for you?
> 
> 
> If god is good, and god is omnipotent (can do anything), why does evil exist? It doesn't make sense.... either god isn't capable of getting rid of evil, or he doesn't want to.
> ...


[2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,] this text does not mean the word of god...it is word of the author that was inspired by a spirit or if you prefer [god]...in my personal experience I have come to a stage in my life where my perception of god has changed dramatically...what some may consider god , I consider to be essence...the very essence of all existence weather physical or spiritual...I also consider myself at times to have this inspiration from the very essence of existence which by my avatar you may recognize me
*Psa 45:1* *To the chief Musician upon Shoshannim, for the sons of Korah, Maschil, A Song of loves.* My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue _is_ the pen of a ready writer. there are so many things to learn but the most important is having a open mind because if you don't you push everyone away and lock yourself in a box...and by the way the big bang is true!


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> [2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,] this text does not mean the word of god...it is word of the author that was inspired by a spirit or if you prefer [god]...in my personal experience I have come to a stage in my life where my perception of god has changed dramatically...what some may consider god , I consider to be essence...the very essence of all existence weather physical or spiritual...I also consider myself at times to have this inspiration from the very essence of existence which by my avatar you may recognize me
> *Psa 45:1* *To the chief Musician upon Shoshannim, for the sons of Korah, Maschil, A Song of loves.* My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue _is_ the pen of a ready writer. there are so many things to learn but the most important is having a open mind because if you don't you push everyone away and lock yourself in a box...and by the way the big bang is true!


I'm willing to accept new and compelling information, just not the same old song and dance.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 29, 2014)

Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND. To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will. Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice. 
Penofareadywriter,
[2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,]---what is this from? The HOLY BIBLE contains the direct word of GOD sir. From people who have seen and spoken to him.
I'm just repeating myself and telling you two the information I strongly suggested you research yourselves. 
Furthermore you are not arguing facts, nor stating anything but things like "There is no possible way you can prove the bible is the word of god." and "The Big bang is true" not evolution but a big bang? There probably was a astronomical bang when God made creation. No one is providing any of there obscure and incoherent thoughts evidence. I brought you pages, videos, general perception should be enough, but all of these were provided. You did not Read The Book of Enoch, probably didn't research anything or meditate on what I said, or try the power of prayer through JESUS CHRIST. You are skimming through what I said and copying and pasting questions, asking the same questions, which are clearly provided in the letter you are copying and pasting! Then saying I'm wrong and you know better but provide no additional information, this is just spamming my thread. I ask that you take MY thread seriously and only reply when willing to have a intellectual conversation regarding sharing and listening to information. Responding to such replies is just wasting my time and making it harder to answer questions of those who are taking this most important matter seriously.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND. To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will.


How is it possible to choose something when you're just a player in someone else's game? Not that I believe in free will in the sense you mean anyway. We make the decisions we make because it's the only decision we _could _make.



> Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice.


How??? How can you hold two contradictory beliefs and think they're compatible? If god knows how it will end, you can't make a decision on your own because it could go against what god has laid out for you. If god knows you will go to hell, how is it possible to go to heaven?? Are you saying you can change gods will? How can you change the will of a perfect being? If you have a real choice, he can't know the answer to what you're going to do.



> Penofareadywriter,
> [2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,]---what is this from? The HOLY BIBLE contains the direct word of GOD sir. From people who have seen and spoken to him.
> I'm just repeating myself and telling you two the information I strongly suggested you research yourselves.
> Furthermore you are not arguing facts, nor stating anything but things like "There is no possible way you can prove the bible is the word of god." and "The Big bang is true" not evolution but a big bang? There probably was a astronomical bang when God made creation. No one is providing any of there obscure and incoherent thoughts evidence. I brought you pages, videos, general perception should be enough, but all of these were provided. You did not Read The Book of Enoch, probably didn't research anything or meditate on what I said, or try the power of prayer through JESUS CHRIST. You are skimming through what I said and copying and pasting questions, asking the same questions, which are clearly provided in the letter you are copying and pasting! Then saying I'm wrong and you know better but provide no additional information, this is just spamming my thread. I ask that you take MY thread seriously and only reply when willing to have a intellectual conversation regarding sharing and listening to information. Responding to such replies is just wasting my time and making it harder to answer questions of those who are taking this most important matter seriously.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND.


This kind of arrogance is ridiculous. Do you know how large the known universe is? I'll bet you have no idea. To suggest that the entire cosmos, so grand that mankind could never reach most of it before the universe ends, was all made for one species of mammal on one tiny planet in one of billions of billions of galaxies??? No thinking person could hold such a infantile belief...



> To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will. Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice.


Logic dictates that nothing can be omniscient and omnipotent at once. If god is omniscient, that means that all happenings are predetermined, as god knows what will before it does. If things are predetermined, there can be no free will. It would be as if we are conscious creatures in a book that has already been written: traveling in a linear timeline (as we are because of entropy) we would have the illusion of free will, but since the book is finished and we all of our choices known, there could be no actual free will. This is logic 101, if you can't understand this you are not ready for more advanced ideas...



> Penofareadywriter,
> [2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,]---what is this from? The HOLY BIBLE contains the direct word of GOD sir. From people who have seen and spoken to him.


You cannot use the bible to prove the bible, this is also logic 101. You cannot know if the bible is the direct word of god, you are simply taking it's word for it. Like Honest John's Used Car lot, of course they're honest, just ask them. It is not written by people who have seen or spoken to him, only people who claim such. Again, you are only believing hearsay...



> I'm just repeating myself and telling you two the information I strongly suggested you research yourselves.
> Furthermore you are not arguing facts, nor stating anything but things like "There is no possible way you can prove the bible is the word of god." and "The Big bang is true" not evolution but a big bang? There probably was a astronomical bang when God made creation. No one is providing any of there obscure and incoherent thoughts evidence.


The evidence for these phenomena are covered by any HS or college science text book. You could take a look for yourself anytime you'd like...



> I brought you pages, videos, general perception should be enough, but all of these were provided. You did not Read The Book of Enoch, probably didn't research anything or meditate on what I said, or try the power of prayer through JESUS CHRIST.


You posted biased pages from an ancient book as proof of itself. Fail. Your videos either state the phenomena is unexplained, or deceptive videos not based on any facts. Our general perception tells us the opposite of what yours tells you. You haven't even come close to supporting, much less proving, anything...



> You are skimming through what I said and copying and pasting questions, asking the same questions, which are clearly provided in the letter you are copying and pasting! Then saying I'm wrong and you know better but provide no additional information, this is just spamming my thread. I ask that you take MY thread seriously and only reply when willing to have a intellectual conversation regarding sharing and listening to information. Responding to such replies is just wasting my time and making it harder to answer questions of those who are taking this most important matter seriously.


I've had several thoughtful posts throughout your thread that continue to be thoroughly ignored. It seems you are the one ignoring the points in others' posts, It seems your primary motivation here is to teach, but you have not demonstrated any qualifications for doing so. The fact that you don't seem to have even an elementary school science education suggests you should learn the basics of reality before you attempt to teach it. Also, this is a public forum, expect your ideas to be challenged. If they cannot withstand questioning and criticism, perhaps you should re-examine your ideas and/or your ability to teach...


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceepea, 
LOL I will type it agin this time in bold.* JUST BECAUSE GOD KNOWS WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN BEFORE YOU DO DOESN'T MEAN WE DON'T HAVE FREE WILL.*
* Mr.Durden,*
* LOL You said a txt book has proved there isn't a GOD? Show me considering I have seen his fallen angels and experienced his LOVE, miracles, blessings, and wonders. Tell me what that book says about JESUS CHRIST and look that book you're trusting has a author? But you believe that? Even though no proof is given. You are a Atheist and Darwin founded your religion. Which has NO EVIDENCE! You can choose not to learn and acknowledge GOD, and all the facts, testimony's, and video evidence and the fact human beings can communicate with GOD if one chooses, THE REASON WHY YOU CAN'T PROVE GOD isn't real is for the simple reason GOD IS REAL. If I took a blind man outside and he felt the wind, and heard the birds, and I told him he was outside. He is, but I can't prove it to him despite these obvious things. That's like you two, you are blind. Mr.Durden Your post is one of the most egotistical, blasphemous statement I have ever read.*
*"I am like God, and God like me. I am as large as God, He is as small as I. He cannot above me, nor I beneath Him be." - Angelus Silesius--- WOW MAN No wonder your not making sense you are quoting a crazy catholic who worships Satan.. I got a real question for you two, because you are not willing to try to find GOD and are only intent on going against GOD to try to fool people on the truth. WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS? WHAT MAKES YOU NOT LOVE GOD? MORE DIRECT WHAT MAKES YOU (as it seems to me) hate GOD? Give me a real answer not "Oh i can't hate what isn't there" you clearly have no interest in doing anything that could bring you closer to GOD and therefore prove GOD'S existence to you. Instead you chose NOT to do these things and to disrupt people who are trying to get closer to GOD. With this child like mentality of plugging your ears while screaming saying I don't believe you. Which anyone could do including me, so no you are not taking my thread seriously, but if you want to start, tell me why YOU (what seems to me) hate GOD and why you wont take the time to understand of GOD'S way. What law of his don't you agree with that gets you so frustrated? I struggled with them all maybe I can help, and explain why it's a Law and why it's so hard to stop.

*


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

I won't be able to post today about my demonic experiences, in detail I will be explaining things like sleep paralysis, U.F.O's, and ghost and more. You see these things are not what they appear to be, or would like to appear to be, they are fallen angels, or the offspring of them called "evil spirits" because angels are given to ability to pro create in heaven, some abused this and took women and even various animals to mate with. Which made nephilim, which when they die, becomes evil spirit's until judgement. I will continue tomorrow. I love you all.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Pro creation going on in heaven is a example that we have no idea what's going to be happening in Heaven. ( other then what's mentioned in the HOLY BIBLE of course)


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Furthermore Durden, are aware that in the movie Fight Club Brad Pitt's character is actually real? He is a demon, this is made clear when Edward Norton is fighting "Tyler Durden" in the end at the security cam you can see Edward Norton actually get dragged by something but no one is there. Also when Brad Pitt was talking to Edward Norton with the "GOD does not like you skit" its' clearly obviously a demon talking. In fact the more I think about it, the more obvious it is. Every scene is that anti Christ self ego trash, clearly a movie about demonic possession.
When I was younger I use to think he was just "crazy" until I started to experience demonic events. Which happened when I started to search for GOD, because I was breaking away from sin, by the power of GOD's sacrifice of GOD's son LORD JESUS CHRIST. Then I saw later and it was so painfully obvious especially when I saw the security cam view of the fight at the end, in the parking garage.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 30, 2014)

Hurry up and answer my Talmud question ghostdriva. And also tell us if you think the Quran is a lie or not.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea,
> LOL I will type it agin this time in bold.* JUST BECAUSE GOD KNOWS WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN BEFORE YOU DO DOESN'T MEAN WE DON'T HAVE FREE WILL.*


Then why are you still trying to reconcile two incompatible things? You might as well say you can go left and right at the same time....* Do you believe god has a plan for us? And by the say just stating, "JUST BECAUSE GOD KNOWS WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN BEFORE YOU DO DOESN'T MEAN WE DON'T HAVE FREE WILL", *doesn't make it true. If god knows what's going to happen in the future you HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO DO WHAT HE SEES IN THE FUTURE. You have no choice, or god would be WRONG about the future.

How are you not getting this? How is this slipping past you?

*Think about this;*

Before the universe existed, god knew what was going to happen to you, because he knows the future. How is it possible to alter what god sees in the future? Are you suggesting that you can change gods will? If god created you knowing you will go to heave or hell, you cannot break free from that destiny or you are literally showing god he's 'wrong' about you. What god had 'envisioned' at the beginning of time was innaccurate. That's what you're suggesting.

God cannot know everything that will happen and have it play out the way he intended if we have free will. Free will means we can alter plans that have been laid out before us by god. If we can alter gods plans he's not perfect, OR omnipotent.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

Also, how do you reconcile free will with determinism? 

The reason you do any action in your life is because of previous things you've done, or other things that have influenced you. You might want to try a new type of Pepsi because you liked the commercial and happen to like Pepsi more than coke. You might choose not to speed on the highway because a loved one died in a car crash, you might push your children to have a better life because you had a hard one. Your actions are dependent on your past experiences, and the decisions you make are the only ones you COULD make in your specific circumstances. 

Free will is an illusion.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Monkey,
It does what they all do, include some truth then totally contradict's it's self because it's a tool of confusion made by the devil. Read the Bible. ( including removed books) and see how the truth can be changed drastically warped with added lies and remove chapters, to be made into the quran. With little truth, but it's that small amount of truth that is out of context that people cling too. It's what I was referring too when talking about religion's and denominations. So many lies about the truth people don't know who to trust so instead of research and finding the hidden truth they just give up and choose not to get involved which is exactly what the illuminati wants.
Pen, Durden, Ceepea
Furthermore IF you chose to repent on your knees in truth and honesty under The sacrifice of Jesus Christ and GOD reveals himself to you, would you then worship GOD? would you trust what GOD says as truth? knowing that he alone can create and destroy, made you and knows your mental limitations on thought processing, would you be smart enough to know that HIS way is right and your way wrong? If not then there is no point to even talk to you three. Let's say you wouldn't, because you haven't gone on your knees and asked for forgiveness by the sacrifice of Jesus Christ IN TRUTH AND SPIRIT,( GOD KNOWS WHEN YOU ARE NOT SORRY AND LYING) because you have not mentioned that you did, also I see by your questions you haven't read The Book of Enoch. The Book that was removed from the HOLY BIBLE, by the people that Mr.Durden quotes the satanic catholic church.
Furthermore if you don't want to worship GOD you wont read The Book of Enoch, you won't read the rest of the HOLY BIBLE, you won't do research. By not doing all these things you will not educate yourself about GOD and will not find conviction in your soul. Without conviction in your soul you can not repent, how can one repent if one is not believing? Without repentance you will not have communication with GOD. It is all your decision, if one started out wanting to worship the creator of the Earth and Universe one would set forth a path to do so, and find GOD, and have conviction and receive repentance. If one chose not to worship, and follows the path of the Lost sheep which the majority take, and serve himself instead of GOD (like the Satan did) with Lust, Greed, and vanity one will not seek GOD to worship, and will not repent in truth. I hope you all have the courage to stand alone and go in a different direction. Not based on Lust or Greed or Vanity for ones self, to do the right thing, when you think no one is looking, and to trust what the omnipotent GOD say's is Good and Evil, and to appreciate the fact GOD has given you Life a concept no one can fathom.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceepea,
Everything contributes and factors in on freewill decisions, this doesn't mean that there is no decision these are just variables.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Pen, Durden, Ceepea
> Furthermore IF you chose to repent on your knees in truth and honesty under The sacrifice of Jesus Christ and GOD reveals himself to you, would you then worship GOD?


I used to be a baptist. I went to bible camp, and Sunday school. All I saw were a bunch of deluded people talking to an imaginary friend. If god appeared before a mass of people and did something miraculous I would believe. Leaves falling off of a tree, or a bird chirping isn't proof of god. 



> would you trust what GOD says as truth? knowing that he alone can create and destroy, made you and knows your mental limitations on thought processing, would you be smart enough to know that HIS way is right and your way wrong?


If god chose to actually show himself in a meaningful way and demonstrated his ability I would most likely believe him.



> If not then there is no point to even talk to you three.


You have done NOTHING to answer ANY questions I've asked. This tells me the questions either make you uncomfortable, so you're avoiding them as to not have to answer them, or you don't have an answer because the concepts I'm introducing to you are completely incompatible and it's not possible to have an answer that fits your world view and it's causing you cognitive dissonance. 

Which is it?



> Let's say you wouldn't, because you haven't gone on your knees and asked for forgiveness by the sacrifice of Jesus Christ IN TRUTH AND SPIRIT,( GOD KNOWS WHEN YOU ARE NOT SORRY AND LYING)


If god created me and knows everything about me, he *KNOWS EXACTLY* what it would take to make me believe, and he has the power to show that to me in order to convince me.* I cannot honestly ask for forgiveness from someone I don't believe exists, for something I don't believe I'm guilty of. *If god exists, he knows this!!!




> because you have not mentioned that you did, also I see by your questions you haven't read The Book of Enoch. The Book that was removed from the HOLY BIBLE, by the people that Mr.Durden quotes the satanic catholic church.
> Furthermore if you don't want to worship GOD you wont read The Book of Enoch, you won't read the rest of the HOLY BIBLE, you won't do research.


Read the bible front to back several times. The bible, read properly is the most potent tool for atheism. 



> By not doing all these things you will not educate yourself about GOD and will not find conviction in your soul. Without conviction in your soul you can not repent, how can one repent if one is not believing?


How can one believe without evidence? That's the epitome of gullibility. If there was evidence no one would need faith, which is the most important thing in religion because religion offers NO EVIDENCE. NONE. FYI, I don't believe for an instant that the soul exists. It is contrary to everything we know about neuroscience and psychology. If I damage your brain in certain areas I can affect your feelings, personality, moods, traits, etc., etc., etc. If your soul is 'who you are' how can everything about you be controlled by your brain?



> Without repentance you will not have communication with GOD. It is all your decision,


No, it's not. Not if god exists and knows everything that will happen. I never had a choice, or else I would be doing something contrary to what god sees (he would no longer be omniscient). If god exists, and has the powers you say he does, omnipotence, omniscience, and omnipresence, he would by default, know exactly what you were going to do before you did it. If he knows what you'll choose, how is it possible to choose the other option? Doing so literally makes god 'wrong', which is impossible for a perfect being. 

Please address these points, as they keep re-hatching due to you ignoring them, or not having anything convincing or compelling to say about them.



> if one started out wanting to worship the creator of the Earth and Universe one would set forth a path to do so, and find GOD, and have conviction and receive repentance. If one chose not to worship, and follows the path of the Lost sheep which the majority take, and serve himself instead of GOD (like the Satan did) with Lust, Greed, and vanity one will not seek GOD to worship, and will not repent in truth.


God knows every single person that will go to hell for eternity *before *he created the universe. God also had the power to create us in anyway he saw fit, and actually give us free will, but as long as he has a plan for us, free will is not an option. 



> I hope you all have the courage to stand alone and go in a different direction. Not based on Lust or Greed or Vanity for ones self, to do the right thing, when you think no one is looking, and to trust what the omnipotent GOD say's is Good and Evil, and to appreciate the fact GOD has given you Life a concept no one can fathom.


If god exists, I'm following the only path I could follow as he's the one who is all powerful, and has a plan for me. It's not possible to "go against" something that is all powerful, e.g. god and god's plan. If you can go against gods plan, he either isn't all powerful, or he knew all along you wouldn't follow his plan and he did nothing to change it.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea,
> Everything contributes and factors in on freewill decisions, this doesn't mean that there is no decision these are just variables.


I disagree.

When you decide to do something, it's the only decision you could have made in those circumstances. 

For instance, let's say you're a baseball pitcher and a batter just nailed a line drive at your head. The ball is flying towards you, and your reaction is to dodge your head to the left side to avoid being hit. 

If time was somehow rewound, to just before you moved your head, and then started again, you would make the EXACT SAME DECISION AGAIN, because all of the variables leading up to your decision would be EXACTLY the same. You wouldn't try to catch the ball the 'second' time, or move to the right because you didn't do that the first time, and the variables have not changed. 1+1 will always equal 2, not 3....


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes Ceepea , God has made everyone for HIS GLORY some for glory of salvation some for glory of destruction. and just because you would want to change your decision to do something different to prove GOD isn't omnipotent, you can't because you don't know what your decision is yet, only GOD does.
Example if you think "GOD knows I want pepsi I will get a coke" GOD already knew you would do, and think that. Also if a line drive baseball is coming at your head, yeah you might get hurt, but it was your decision to play ball in the first place.
So free will is real but GOD already knows who has decided what, and will not stop the world and appear to you in a physical form to prove his existence when you wont take the time to read his words and to seek him in prayer and repentance. If you did this GOD would reveal himself to you, but you don't want to, and you think GOD has to prove himself to you by other means to save you, and communicate? Everyone else repents and worships to communicate with GOD but you think you are better? You want GOD to approach someone who preach's blaspheme, and won't take time from his own life to read GOD's word? DO you know what you ask? You won't even take the time to correct and educate yourself before you communicate with others on this subject? You think your brain is so vast with intellect reading information is below you? Do you think you are omnipotent? 
These demons caught on tape UFO's Ghost, even witch craft of those evil weegee boards and other things. All signs, your cognitive thoughts (well some what) your body even go look at your eyes or the eyes of your children, don't lie to me and say oo there is no proof. Proof is everywhere you are living evidence of GOD's creation and defiance apparently, So because you know and choose not to feed your soul with information about you and GOD and his son JESUS CHRIST I asked you why? Why revolt? What is your problems with life? I assure you your problems comes from evil (sin) which GOD is against and WILL FOREVER DESTROY. GOD did not make sin, this is a result of DEFYING GOD with the gift of free will.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 30, 2014)

This long and boring debate between you two is going to repel the others lol
I'm actually interested in ghostdriva's opinion because it's rare for someone to study on his own. Most people don't care if their church follows the bible, they just want to feel spiritual.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

MonkeyChimp,
I actually just had two Jehovah's witness just stop at my house, we agreed on everything until I asked if they go to Church on Saturday the seventh day of the week. Suddenly a completely different side of them appeared. They were very angry said that " Jesus Christ set us free from the law" I mentioned to them that Jesus Christ said 'Think not that I am come to destroy the law, or the prophets: I am not come to destroy, but to fulfil. For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled." - Matthew chapter five.
I then explained while Jesus Christ did save us from hell because His father GOD asked him to, GOD doesn't allow us to continue to live in sin. They immediately left, but it's true see what GOD says.
"For if we go on sinning deliberately after receiving the knowledge of the truth, there no longer remains a sacrifice for sins, but a fearful expectation of judgment, and a fury of fire that will consume the adversaries."- Hebrews Chapter ten.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

I wonder what they would of done if I began to mention how Marijuana, and Mushrooms are a gift from GOD and showed them the first chapter of Genesis proving it to be true, too bad they ran off so fast. One second ringing my bell, saying "We want to talk about GOD", the next second they are running to there car. Running from the truth, goes to show you people actively seek there own will and not GOD's even when they show up on your deck saying we believe in the HOLY BIBLE, when I started saying Jesus Christ isn't permission to sin and show how the HOLY BIBLE says that, POOF gone.
Most people do not want to stop sinning, and not listen to anything that says to stop. Even these Men who said they came in the name of GOD who are going door to door. Going door to door preaching lies and ignoring the truth. Literally holding on to the HOLY BIBLE and NOT teaching what is in it. If they are going to pick and choose what to follow and what to ignore they shouldn't have it in there hands.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

The older guy was yelling and spiting all over the place, and kept trying to like touch or poke me with his cane. It got very awkward very fast when I mentioned GOD commands people not to sin.


----------



## Growan (Apr 30, 2014)

Those poor witnesses! Sounds like you really pissed on their cornflakes... I'm sure they'll get over it, don't beat yourself up for smashing their beliefs!
I look forward to reading your accounts of demons, especially if there is a link/crossover with phenomena such as sleep paralysis and UFOs. There's a lot of stuff I don't understand out there, I look forward to your take on it. 

Peace


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Yes Ceepea , God has made everyone for HIS GLORY some for glory of salvation some for glory of destruction. and just because you would want to change your decision to do something different to prove GOD isn't omnipotent, you can't because you don't know what your decision is yet, only GOD does.


If god knows what your decision will be, then it's not a choice. lol How is it possible to choose *the opposite* of what god knows? That would mean god *doesn't know* what you're going to do.

You're still trying to reconcile two irreconcilable things.



> Example if you think "GOD knows I want pepsi I will get a coke" GOD already knew you would do, and think that.


That doesn't make any sense. It doesn't matter what mind games you do, god would already know about the mind games and the final outcome before you even existed. If the outcome is set in stone, AKA god's will/plan, you do not have a decision. What you do is 'fated' to you.



> Also if a line drive baseball is coming at your head, yeah you might get hurt, but it was your decision to play ball in the first place.


That wasn't the point, which you obviously missed, but we'll just pass over that.



> So free will is real but GOD already knows who has decided what,


Does. Not. Make. Sense. If god created everything, and set everything into place so it would happen a certain way, your actions were determined long ago. It might appear that we have free will in that scenario but we do not. Also, any god that would willingly send billions of people to hell for eternity is neither benevolent or just. 




> and will not stop the world and appear to you in a physical form to prove his existence when you wont take the time to read his words and to seek him in prayer and repentance.


For the second time; I have read the bible before. I used to pray every night.... never did me any good.




> If you did this GOD would reveal himself to you, but you don't want to, and you think GOD has to prove himself to you by other means to save you, and communicate?


If god is god, he could do anything. He wouldn't have to play games with peoples 'eternal souls', and condemn people to hell for eternity for finite crimes. If he actually existed, loved people, and wanted to help as many of his 'children' as he could, there are INFINITELY better plans than the ones he's laid out. I find it almost impossible to respect any figure who would behave in such a way.



> Everyone else repents and worships to communicate with GOD but you think you are better? You want GOD to approach someone who preach's blaspheme, and won't take time from his own life to read GOD's word? DO you know what you ask? You won't even take the time to correct and educate yourself before you communicate with others on this subject? You think your brain is so vast with intellect reading information is below you? Do you think you are omnipotent?


Straw man much? When did I ever say anything about my own knowledge, or intellect level? Why are you trying to argue against things I didn't state? 

I don't want god to do anything, because I don't think god exists. I stated what it would take to make me believe, and you got all butthurt.



> These demons caught on tape UFO's Ghost, even witch craft of those evil weegee boards and other things. All signs, your cognitive thoughts (well some what) your body even go look at your eyes or the eyes of your children, don't lie to me and say oo there is no proof. Proof is everywhere you are living evidence of GOD's creation and defiance apparently,


Your argument is the 'god of the gaps' argument. "Look around you, god is everywhere."... That's not how adults behave in reality. I could just as easily say the same thing about pixies, or flying unicorns.... just because something can't be disprove, doesn't mean it's wise to believe it. 

Children are amazing creatures. The process that took place for humans to evolve to exist, is nothing short of breathtaking. There is nothing supernatural about it.



> So because you know and choose not to feed your soul with information about you and GOD and his son JESUS CHRIST I asked you why? Why revolt? What is your problems with life?


Why do you assume there's a problem with my life? It's not a revolt, it's an entire lack of belief. It's as credible as jack and the beanstalk or Rumpelstiltskin. 

'Faith' is belief without justification, and if you care about having as many true beliefs as possible, faith doesn't make sense. 



> I assure you your problems comes from evil (sin) which GOD is against and WILL FOREVER DESTROY. GOD did not make sin, this is a result of DEFYING GOD with the gift of free will.


If god created everything, god created sin too. How can sin exist outside of 'everything'? Your arguments don't even make sense... lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

MonkeyChimp,
Here is some of what has been removed from the HOLY BIBLE but I suggest you buy the Book of Enoch translated by Richard Laurence. 



 Also check out Testament of Solomon. Which is also true. If one were to read the HOLY BIBLE, you would see how they have been removed because the HOLY BIBLE confirms these things happened.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceepea,
People don't want me to keep repeating the same things over and over. Just because GOD knows your decisions doesn't mean you don't have one. It's that simple.


----------



## Growan (Apr 30, 2014)

Christ on a bike! 3 ½ hours?!? No time for that tonight, I got bud to trim...


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea,
> People don't want me to keep repeating the same things over and over. Just because GOD knows your decisions doesn't mean you don't have one. It's that simple.


You still haven't shown how it's even possible.... If god knows what you'll do then you're fated to do that action. How is it possible to do the opposite of what god has fated you to do?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

GOD knows YOUR decisions, but they are still YOUR decisions. Understand?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

It's a audio book growan, why not listen while trimming?


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD knows YOUR decisions, but they are still YOUR decisions. Understand?


So, god created everything, has a specific plan for everyone, knows everything everyone will do, but people still make their own decisions? lol

How fucking high are you?


----------



## Growan (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> It's a audio book growan, why not listen while trimming?


 Now there's thinking! My guess is I've 4 hours to do, so might work out just fine.
It better be good, mind...!


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

There's no getting around it;

'Free will' is incompatible with 'god's plan'. They are virtual antonyms.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

If I don't get to post about my demonic experiences tonight I will tomorrow, I have gotten side tracked by many things, but it will go over dreams, sleep paralysis, U.F.O's, Ghost, shadow people, a lot of things including some personal things, some just weird. But i'm going to tell it all, well not all... some of my sins are just too humiliating sorry guys. I will be posting a lot though.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

what don't you understand ceepea? You can choose anything...To worship GOD and not sin, Or to Hate GOD and defy his existence and kill people. Everything you do is your own decision GOD made you yes, and knows your decision. But GOD didn't make you sin. In fact GOD commands no one sins. We CAN as in have the ability, but can't because GOD forbids it. But we have freewill to do anything. You could run outside naked attacking stop signs singing the west side story, you have free will. I mean it would be a sin to go do that, children running around and such don't reveal your nakedness to anyone but your wife. But do you understand the concept?


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

No one will stop you ( well the police will thankfully) No one is deciding your fate but you and your decisions.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> what don't you understand ceepea? You can choose anything...To worship GOD and not sin, Or to Hate GOD and defy his existence and kill people. Everything you do is your own decision GOD made you yes, and knows your decision. But GOD didn't make you sin. In fact GOD commands no one sins. We CAN as in have the ability, but can't because GOD forbids it. But we have freewill to do anything. You could run outside naked attacking stop signs singing the west side story, you have free will. I mean it would be a sin to go do that, children running around and such don't reveal your nakedness to anyone but your wife. But do you understand the concept?


So, before *anything *ever existed, god knew everything that was going to happen for eternity. He created everything according to his will, and has a plan for everything in creation. He knew Lucifer would fall, he knew the snake would tempt Eve, he knew about the fall from Eden, he knew about every sin that every person who ever existed would commit, (after all it's part of *his plan*). He knows what you'll do, think, and say before you do, but somehow, we still have free will. 

Gotcha.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

If god *knows *I'm going to have unprotected sex with a hooker @ 11:49am on June 3rd 2025, what are the chances that I decide to *not* have sex with her? What are the chances that I DECIDE or CHOOSE to not do that?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriva, when reading the new testament I noticed Jesus would sometimes sound stern or angry when correcting others, and you said movies don't really follow the bible, do you think Jesus was humble and nice like the movies portray him?


Growan said:


> Those poor witnesses! Sounds like you really pissed on their cornflakes...


 lol at some point he's gonna have to realize that actions are just as important as belief. I respect the witnesses because the bible says you will know the wolves by their fruit because a rotten tree cannot produce good fruit.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

It wasn't a snake it was satan aka the serpent, and yes GOD knowing who will do what, does not change free will or your decision.
but instead has given his sons Life for full and complete repentance. God has made a way for me and you, knowing we would betray Him, and our parents would betray Him, has given Jesus Christ so when we rebel and go to sin, we learn sin is evil and doesn't help us. We learn that GOD has our best interest and to trust GOD not ourselves, or others. 
Let me give you a example of my Life. GOD gave life, I find out about GOD, betray GOD countless times, until I am broke spiritually, physically, and financially. I give up my attempt at what I foolishly thought was important in life. Sex,greed,ego. Then Repentance got healed spiritually, physically, and financially all of these problems gone because of GOD and his son LORD JESUS CHRIST.
So GOD has taught me, and raised me to do what is right because the LORD is my father. I tried the other way and I almost died and almost ended up with a life in prison sentence. Does this help you understand what's going on? We are here to be fruitful and multiply yes, but most important of all is to realize the Glory of GOD and how gentle, loving, blessed GOD's way is. To realize this I had to give up all the pleasures of sin that I was obsessed with. Once you do this all the pain of life is gone, no more problems. seriously man... No fear of death, No fear of going broke, something beautiful and Glorious is waiting for us to give it all up for it, and that Thing is GOD.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceepea,  
God isn't going to tell you what you're going to do before you do it, so you can change it from happening. God has made a list of things not to do, it's chapter Deuteronomy in the HOLY BIBLE, also in Mathew.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceepea, ghostdriv, let me explain free will since both of you won't ever quit. As the saying goes, the future isn't set in stone. The reason Jesus said not even the angels know when the earth will be destroyed is because the future isn't set in stone.
Example: if you feel like murdering someone, God will feel who is about to die but if you change your mind halfway to his house than God will know that no one is going to die. God also has the option to stop you because he's more powerful and nothing can stop it.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

MonkeyChimp,
Jesus was nice and humble, he is the son of GOD and got humiliated, tortured, and killed for mankind's immortal soul. However many things about Jesus in movies I do not think is accurate for example I use to think that the shroud of Torin was real, now however I know that GOD had men cut there hair to not look like women, There have been specific cases where GOD has told certain individuals Aarons sons, I think, and Samson NOT to cut their hair, but at this point in time I do not believe Christ had long hair. Also WE KNOW for a fact not one bone on Jesus Christ was broke. Thus fulfilling the prophecy which states this, and the shroud of Torin has long hair and appears to have a broken nose. So in my OPINION it is not the face of GOD's son. I THINK Jesus Christ had short hair.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 30, 2014)

Only GOD knows the minute of his coming, and for your hypothetical situation GOD knew if you would turn around or not turn. GOD has the power to do ANYTHING but he gave man a sovereign will, so I agree and disagree. I could be wrong but I felt like you were trying to bring peace between us two, remember what Jesus said "Blessed _are_ the peacemakers: for they shall be called the children of God."


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ceepea, ghostdriv, let me explain free will since both of you won't ever quit. As the saying goes, the future isn't set in stone. The reason Jesus said not even the angels know when the earth will be destroyed is because the future isn't set in stone.
> Example: if you feel like murdering someone, God will feel who is about to die but if you change your mind halfway to his house than God will know that no one is going to die. God also has the option to stop you because he's more powerful and nothing can stop it.


If the future is not set in stone (which according to the laws of physics, it certainly is) then there could be no omniscience and god could not know beforehand what is to occur. In your example, god is not omniscient and that person you mentioned does have free will. God is becoming aware of his decision AFTER he made it, that is not the definition of omniscience. Our point is that if god DID know what was going to happen, there would be no free will, as there could be no choice. There's a world of difference between free will and the illusion of free will...


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Apr 30, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Our point is that if god DID know what was going to happen, there would be no free will, as there could be no choice. There's a world of difference between free will and the illusion of free will...


I never believed in true free will anyway, with all those stories of God messing with populations. Which reminds me...
ghostdriva, do you think God messed with the Maya? Either the Mayans or Aztec's would flatten their baby's forehead by pressing or sitting on wood paddles. The spanish where right to be disgusted by them.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> It wasn't a snake it was satan aka the serpent, and yes GOD knowing who will do what, does not change free will or your decision.


Your blatant inability to understand what I'm saying doesn't make you right. If the outcome of something is already known, it eliminates the chance of another outcome from happening. Fucking fact. 



> but instead has given his sons Life for full and complete repentance. God has made a way for me and you, knowing we would betray Him, and our parents would betray Him, has given Jesus Christ so when we rebel and go to sin, we learn sin is evil and doesn't help us. We learn that GOD has our best interest and to trust GOD not ourselves, or others.









> Let me give you a example of my Life. GOD gave life, I find out about GOD, betray GOD countless times, until I am broke spiritually, physically, and financially. I give up my attempt at what I foolishly thought was important in life. Sex,greed,ego. Then Repentance got healed spiritually, physically, and financially all of these problems gone because of GOD and his son LORD JESUS CHRIST.


You are a delusional lunatic.



> So GOD has taught me, and raised me to do what is right because the LORD is my father.


Knowing what is right and wrong is as easy as thinking of a reason why something COULD be wrong. Let me explain it to you; if you want a reason as to why we shouldn't murder, you just need to think of a reason why we shouldn't murder. That is the luxury afforded to us, as humans. We have the cognitive ability to think of reasons *not* to do things. If you need god to tell you what's right and wrong, you are morally corrupt and I pity you. 



> I tried the other way and I almost died and almost ended up with a life in prison sentence. Does this help you understand what's going on? We are here to be fruitful and multiply yes, but most important of all is to realize the Glory of GOD and how gentle, loving, blessed GOD's way is.


That's why he willingly, and knowingly sends billions of people to hell, right? 








> To realize this I had to give up all the pleasures of sin that I was obsessed with. Once you do this all the pain of life is gone, no more problems. seriously man... No fear of death, No fear of going broke, something beautiful and Glorious is waiting for us to give it all up for it, and that Thing is GOD.


I have no fear of death. It's identical to dreamless sleep.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea,
> LOL I will type it agin this time in bold. JUST BECAUSE GOD KNOWS WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN BEFORE YOU DO DOESN'T MEAN WE DON'T HAVE FREE WILL.


This is_ exactly _what it means. You display a very child-like mind and intellect, as if you've never studied even elementary logic or science. Were you home-schooled? I need to know which State school system has these kind of cracks in it...



> Mr.Durden,
> LOL You said a txt book has proved there isn't a GOD? Show me considering I have seen his fallen angels and experienced his LOVE, miracles, blessings, and wonders. Tell me what that book says about JESUS CHRIST and look that book you're trusting has a author? But you believe that? Even though no proof is given


I never stated that, please show the post # and please learn to use the reply function so that I can see my quote without having to search for it. When I run across a mind as jumbled and untrained as your own, I like to suggest becoming familiar with logical fallacies - 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies
If you take the time to become familiar with the major fallacies, you will be a much better thinker, communicator and teacher. You use many of these fallacies consistently, and the one you are using here is called the Strawman argument. It basically says that you cannot argue against what I actually stated, so you are inventing what I said so you can argue with that. Without being aware of these fallacies, you will continue to make many errors in your thinking. I promise that they are not from the devil, so don't let that stop you...



> You are a Atheist and Darwin founded your religion.


Atheism tells you only one thing about a person, the lack of belief in a deity. Atheism is a religion like off is a TV channel...



> Which has NO EVIDENCE!


You couldn't be referring to evolution by natural selection, could you? That would discredit you to the point of a living joke. There is mountains of evidence for evolution from many diverse fields. Do you understand evolution by natural selection?



> You can choose not to learn and acknowledge GOD, and all the facts, testimony's, and video evidence and the fact human beings can communicate with GOD if one chooses, THE REASON WHY YOU CAN'T PROVE GOD isn't real is for the simple reason GOD IS REAL.


Wow, your 5th grade education is showing. There are many things we can't disprove: werewolves, smurfs, transformers, gremlins, fairies, gnomes, superman, etc.. Just because we cannot disprove something does not make its existence likely. Perhaps the most important fallacy to learn is The Burden of Proof. It basically states that the one making the positive claim, as in one who says something _does _exist, has the burden of proving it. There are many whacky claims in this world, it isn't up to each one of us to disprove them all, it's up to the person making said claim to prove it. How did you get this far in life not knowing these basic concepts???



> If I took a blind man outside and he felt the wind, and heard the birds, and I told him he was outside. He is, but I can't prove it to him despite these obvious things. That's like you two, you are blind.


In psychology, there is an interesting phenomena called the Dunning-Kruger effect. They basically identified the tendency in above average individuals to doubt themselves and their abilities more than the average person. Conversely, people who are filled with certainty (like the kind you display) are most often possessing below average abilities in skill and intelligence. You are of the latter type.

There is another phrase that's catchy, Not Even Wrong. The concept is that either side of an argument needs to be familiar with both sides of the argument in order to have an effective debate. I was a christian for years and I have read the bible a LOT, cover to cover twice. You do not understand basic logic or science, and your thinking process is juvenile and muddled. To be at the level of Wrong, you need to understand the concepts being discussed. I understand the things you are referring to, but you do not understand the things to which I'm referring. It's an adult speaking to a small child. In this debate, you are Not Even Wrong. You are not able to be wrong, you do not yet know enough...



> Mr.Durden Your post is one of the most egotistical, blasphemous statement I have ever read.


Really? I didn't even put in much effort. I'm more effective than I realized. It must be the Dunning-Kruger effect...




> "I am like God, and God like me. I am as large as God, He is as small as I. He cannot above me, nor I beneath Him be." - Angelus Silesius--- WOW MAN No wonder your not making sense you are quoting a crazy catholic who worships Satan..


I can't find any evidence of satan worship - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelus_Silesius
Care to post a link to a credible source?


> I got a real question for you two, because you are not willing to try to find GOD and are only intent on going against GOD to try to fool people on the truth. WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS? WHAT MAKES YOU NOT LOVE GOD? MORE DIRECT WHAT MAKES YOU (as it seems to me) hate GOD? Give me a real answer not "Oh i can't hate what isn't there" you clearly have no interest in doing anything that could bring you closer to GOD and therefore prove GOD'S existence to you. Instead you chose NOT to do these things and to disrupt people


I've been on my quest to find god through christianity, buddhism, and Islam. I'm done with that game, it is for children. It takes courage to grow up and learn about and face reality, but I think it's something that we all must do eventually. Religion is ultimately a very destructive force, one that the world needs to rid itself of. I am hoping to do my small part to make this happen, as I love the Earth and humanity and don't want to see them destroyed. You, on the other hand, need to see the Earth and humanity destroyed to fulfill your perverse armageddon to judgement day prophecies. So, we have opposite goals...

Like Maher says here, we must 'Grow up, or Die'...








> With this child like mentality of plugging your ears while screaming saying I don't believe you. Which anyone could do including me, so no you are not taking my thread seriously, but if you want to start, tell me why YOU (what seems to me) hate GOD and why you wont take the time to understand of GOD'S way. What law of his don't you agree with that gets you so frustrated? I struggled with them all maybe I can help, and explain why it's a Law and why it's so hard to stop.


That's exactly what you've been doing, plugging your ears. I am asking and answering point by point, you are clumsily lumping things together and using logical fallacies to fool yourself by attempting to fool others. Take the time to answer our queries point by point, it should help you think more clearly and maybe understand the simple concepts being discussed here. In your own thread. Wow...


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 30, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> 'Please consider this a rough draft and crash course lesson' right away you are implying that you are a teacher...that's one of the problems with your religion...everyone is ready to give a lesson on something that they know nothing about [God]...CRASH !



I'm glad you said that, 5-10 times a day is getting old.No God...Get used to the idea that "Noone here get's out Alive"~Door's


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Furthermore Durden, are aware that in the movie Fight Club Brad Pitt's character is actually real? He is a demon, this is made clear when Edward Norton is fighting "Tyler Durden" in the end at the security cam you can see Edward Norton actually get dragged by something but no one is there. Also when Brad Pitt was talking to Edward Norton with the "GOD does not like you skit" its' clearly obviously a demon talking. In fact the more I think about it, the more obvious it is. Every scene is that anti Christ self ego trash, clearly a movie about demonic possession.
> When I was younger I use to think he was just "crazy" until I started to experience demonic events. Which happened when I started to search for GOD, because I was breaking away from sin, by the power of GOD's sacrifice of GOD's son LORD JESUS CHRIST. Then I saw later and it was so painfully obvious especially when I saw the security cam view of the fight at the end, in the parking garage.


Dude. You are like a frightened and uneducated child deluding themselves that they live in some graphic novel. You've conditioned your mind so intensely with this fairytale, that all data your mind receives is distorted by this fictitious lens. Fight Club was a fucking movie, an entertaining piece of fiction with some interesting philosophy. Most people don't interpret the Durden character as a demon because that is not how the author intended it (did you read the book?) and they are not brainwashed with your particular brand of looney dogma. I suggest you find the courage to grow up and stand in the light of reality on your own, as a real man, instead of hiding behind ancient stories of invisible boogeymen, zombies and superheroes. It is really rather sad, and you want to _spread_ this shit? No thanks...


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL You said a txt book has proved there isn't a GOD?


It's not possible to prove a negative. Look at it this way; if I said I was "certain blue unicorns don't exist", unless I could literally search everywhere in the universe simultaneously, it's impossible for me to prove it with 100% certainty. Now, because we've never seen blue unicorns, we have no skeletons for blue unicorns, etc., etc., there is no proof to support the idea that blue unicorns exist, or used to exist.

So, while stating "I'm certain blue unicorns don't exist", would require 'faith' that blue unicorns don't exist elsewhere in the universe, stating "there is no evidence to support the concept of blue unicorns", does not.

Translate this to god as you see fit.




> Show me considering I have seen his fallen angels and experienced his LOVE, miracles, blessings, and wonders. Tell me what that book says about JESUS CHRIST and look that book you're trusting has a author? But you believe that? Even though no proof is given. You are a Atheist and Darwin founded your religion.


Religions require faith because they don't have evidence.

Scientific theories are founded on myriad evidence, observations, and facts. Scientific theories are the antithesis of religion.










> Which has NO EVIDENCE! You can choose not to learn and acknowledge GOD, and all the facts, testimony's, and video evidence and the fact human beings can communicate with GOD if one chooses, THE REASON WHY YOU CAN'T PROVE GOD isn't real is for the simple reason GOD IS REAL.


No, it's because it's impossible to prove a negative.

There is no 'evidence' for god. The bible was written decades if not centuries after the birth and death of Jesus, nothing was written first hand. Why would you believe that 3rd and 4th hand stories, written by primitive goat-herders were the stories of god? How dumb do you have to be?

Why do you dismiss every other religion, and religious book? How do you know the Quaran isn't the perfect word of god, or the Book of Mormon?

When you can understand why YOU don't believe in ANY OTHER religion, you'll understand why I don't believe in yours.




> If I took a blind man outside and he felt the wind, and heard the birds, and I told him he was outside. He is, but I can't prove it to him despite these obvious things.


Sure, there are ways to prove you're outside. A lack of walls, no roof, feeling wind or rain or sunshine. You could get scientific and take samples of things, like grass, and water that would help pinpoint your exact location. You could measure the heat and angle of the sun to find out you how close to the equator you are, giving you an idea of the hemisphere you're in. There are a plethora of way to tell if you're outside without eyes.




> That's like you two, you are blind.


On the contrary, both of us are vastly more knowledgeable than you and have taken the time to study both sides of the argument. God has never 'proven' anything, it's always been gullible people simply attributing a coincidence or an unknown, to a magical apparition.



> Mr.Durden Your post is one of the most egotistical, blasphemous statement I have ever read.
> "I am like God, and God like me. I am as large as God, He is as small as I. He cannot above me, nor I beneath Him be." - Angelus Silesius--- WOW MAN No wonder your not making sense you are quoting a crazy catholic who worships Satan.. I got a real question for you two, because you are not willing to try to find GOD and are only intent on going against GOD to try to fool people on the truth.


I can't 'go against' something that doesn't exist. I'm simply stating a more likely explanation that you are. Do you feel you are 'going against' Xenu, the god of Scientology when you talk about god? I bet not.



> WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS? WHAT MAKES YOU NOT LOVE GOD? MORE DIRECT WHAT MAKES YOU (as it seems to me) hate GOD?


I can't hate something that doesn't exist. The *concept *of god is archaic and prompts good people to do bad things. There is ZERO evidence to support the idea that God exists, that Mary had a virgin birth, that Jesus was resurrected, or that any of the fables in the bible ACTUALLY existed. I am against holding false beliefs for several reasons. First, holding false beliefs makes you wrong. It's better to be right. Pretty simple. Second, if your false beliefs dictate your actions (which they do) it can have effects on me. How you vote, what policies you agree with, ad nauseum.

I do not 'hate' god anymore than I 'hate' Dracula, or the 'Flying Spaghetti Monster'... That's to say there is no good evidence that supports their *existence*, let alone their supposed 'feats'.



> Give me a real answer not "Oh i can't hate what isn't there" you clearly have no interest in doing anything that could bring you closer to GOD and therefore prove GOD'S existence to you.


Evidence is the precursor to belief, not the other way around. You don't 'believe' then find evidence, you find the evidence, then formulate a belief based on it. You are ASS BACKWARDS, no wonder you're so confused. You should start any journey of knowledge with no preconceived notions. That's to say, you should *follow the evidence*, not do as you've done which is formulate your opinion prior to seeing any evidence, then using your biased view to 'find' what you're looking for.

Can you imagine if people were presumed guilty in court before any evidence was shown? This is the level of idiocy you are suggesting.



> Instead you chose NOT to do these things and to disrupt people who are trying to get closer to GOD. With this child like mentality of plugging your ears while screaming saying I don't believe you.


Belief requires justification, you have shown no justification. Zero, zilch, nodda. All you need to do is present ACTUAL EVIDENCE and we will consider it.



> Which anyone could do including me, so no you are not taking my thread seriously, but if you want to start, tell me why YOU (what seems to me) hate GOD and why you wont take the time to understand of GOD'S way. What law of his don't you agree with that gets you so frustrated? I struggled with them all maybe I can help, and explain why it's a Law and why it's so hard to stop


There is no proof that god created anything, there is no proof god created man out of dirt, or women from man. The idea of original sin is complete bullshit. The idea that Moses went way up on a mountain, where no one could see him, and go spoke to him is bullshit. The rules regarding who should be put to death, e.g. wearing cotton blends, gays, blasphemers, people who disobey their parents, etc., ad nauseum are DISGUSTING, and anyone with a shred of decency would reject them. God is a ruthless, misogynistic, genocidal maniac, who, on one hand claims to love everyone, and on the other sends billions of people to hell to suffer for eternity over finite crimes. I could go on, and on, and on, and on....

The entire concept of god is revolting and immoral.


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

PLEASE ANSWER THIS QUESTION;

If god *knows *I'm going to have unprotected sex with a hooker @ 11:49am on June 3rd 2025, what are the chances that I *decide *to *not* have sex with her? What are the chances that I *DECIDE *or *CHOOSE *to not do that?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Why do you dismiss every other religion and religious book? How do you know the Quaran isn't the perfect word of god, or the Book of Mormon?


 Answer that question ghostdriver. Not even the Quran can be translated perfectly into other languages but you consider the Bible to be THE ultimate word of God when it's a translation of one translation.
Your precious "book of enoch" is egyptian from greek and now english.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

Yes, monkey.
One can translate something that's from a translation. If I wrote you a letter and you knew English and Spanish you could write the same thing in Spanish, send it to a Japanese guy who knows Spanish too and he could translate it Japanese 
Every other question has been answered numerously, you can read scroll back. Also your horrible movie scenes are nothing more than spam. How many hours of day do you think you guys watch t.v? Ruins your sense of reality 
I'm out to


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

I know you guys are angry because I am telling you that GOD demands you to stop your sinful pleasures, just like those people who came saying they are preaching the HOLY BIBLE the other day, once I say GOD demand that you stop your precious sin to live blessed people go insane.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

Did you see my Post about Fight Club movie? Durden


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I know you guys are angry because I am telling you that GOD demands you to stop your sinful pleasures, just like those people who came saying they are preaching the HOLY BIBLE the other day, once I say GOD demand that you stop your precious sin to live blessed people go insane.


I'm not angry, I'm frustrated at your inability to grasp simple concepts all the while continuing to spew nonsense that we've already countered with un-refuted points.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 1, 2014)

Hey guys, first ghostdriva said:


ghostdriver said:


> Also your horrible movie scenes are nothing more than spam. How many hours of day do you think you guys watch t.v? Ruins your sense of reality


He then says:


ghostdriver said:


> Did you see my Post about Fight Club movie? Durden


LOL


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> There flesh not actual beings, you miss understand. *You see God can make flesh out of nothing.*


I really wish people that believe in god would shut the eff up. You all make these ridiculous claims, so matter-of-fact, like you're privy to information that the rest of us aren't and yet have no proof to fall back on.

Believe what you will, and leave every one else to do the same.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

I don't watch trash like that anymore, but if you read what I said I mentioned that the movie you seem to be obsessed with is about a guys demonic possession, the thing he doesn't want to do research on, and try prayer to have what most of you call proof of GOD. The old ostrich head in the sand approach seems popular in these times of days.
St0wandgrow,
This is in the spirit section dude.
Ceepea just reread the answers I gave you, If you ever did in the first place.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you see my Post about Fight Club movie? Durden


I addressed it in post #144 directly above, there is none so blind as those who will not see. My post #142 (also on this very page at the top) is also for you. Why would you have trouble perusing your own thread?


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't watch trash like that anymore, but if you read what I said I mentioned that the movie you seem to be obsessed with is about a guys demonic possession, the thing he doesn't want to do research on, and try prayer to have what most of you call proof of GOD. The old ostrich head in the sand approach seems popular in these times of days.
> St0wandgrow,
> This is in the spirit section dude.
> Ceepea just reread the answers I gave you, If you ever did in the first place.


You haven't answered jack shit....


----------



## rollajoint (May 1, 2014)

It's funny we are all fighting over religion when the world leaders are killing us slowly . There's some serious shit going down & people are still fighting over something that could
Be false & bulshit . The fact is if we don't stop & educate ourselfs on what is happening before our eyes death awaits god or not


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

Oh I just saw your post Durden and, insults ins't a form of communicating. I think the author knows the truth and plants deception by intermingling truth with fiction, so they can show you what life is about and have you still not understand, and confuse you more. Just like people talking GOD's words and making denominations, Politics, natural drugs. These movies like Fight club, matrix, deception all are mocking your lack of understand, making you more confused and show boating about the truth they know they being illuminati. They are lost too, they just happen to know GOD is real and so is satan and the rest of those devils. But they choose to worship satan because they love sin not GOD
Ceepea I answered, you just can't understand.
rollajoint, Yes the world leaders work and worship Satan and are in a group known as the illuminati. Also the real people who pull the strings to the puppets metaphorically speaking of course, we don't even see or vote into power. Won't be mentioning demonic experiences today yet again, maybe for the best I mean anyone can go get a weegee board or do Evil magic and have demonic experiences, I didn't do any witchcraft in that sense to experience what I have seen, and so forth. I did a lot of sin and got really close to absolute darkness, then got saved. Soon as I started to take my actions seriously, and accept responsibility for my actions, it was like going into a spirit world, twilight zone experiences LOL Everything was different when I started to do this.. But the truth was it was always like this was I was just too blinded by my own lustf, greed, and vanity. The only thing that changed was me


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea I answered, you just can't understand.


You still haven't answered the question;

Let's try this again.

If god *knows *I'm going to have unprotected sex with a hooker @ 11:49am on June 3rd 2025, what are the chances that I *decide *to *not* have sex with her? What are the chances that I *DECIDE *or *CHOOSE *to not do that?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Oh I just saw your post Durden and, insults ins't a form of communicating.


You're right, but all the valid points (which you chose again not to address) surrounding them are. The insults are not meant as ad hominem attacks, they are my reflection of what you are demonstrating here...


> I think the author knows the truth and plants deception by intermingling truth with fiction, so they can show you what life is about and have you still not understand, *and confuse you more.*


Well, it certainly seems to have worked on you...



> Just like people talking GOD's words and making denominations, Politics, natural drugs. These movies like Fight club, matrix, deception all are mocking your lack of understand, making you more confused and show boating about the truth they know they being illuminati. They are lost too, they just happen to know GOD is real and so is satan and the rest of those devils. But they choose to worship satan because they love sin not GOD
> Ceepea I answered, you just can't understand.
> rollajoint, Yes the world leaders work and worship Satan and are in a group known as the illuminati. Also the real people who pull the strings to the puppets metaphorically speaking of course, we don't even see or vote into power. Won't be mentioning demonic experiences today yet again, maybe for the best I mean anyone can go get a weegee board or do Evil magic and have demonic experiences, I didn't do any witchcraft in that sense to experience what I have seen, and so forth. I did a lot of sin and got really close to absolute darkness, then got saved. Soon as I started to take my actions seriously, and accept responsibility for my actions, it was like going into a spirit world, twilight zone experiences LOL Everything was different when I started to do this.. But the truth was it was always like this was I was just too blinded by my own lustf, greed, and vanity. The only thing that changed was me


Illuminati, demons, deities, conspiracy theories, ouija boards: belief in these things are the signs of a confused and untrained child-like mind. Again, I am not saying this to insult you, I am simply commenting on what you are displaying. Have you even peeked at the list of logical fallacies I posted for you? Of course not, and why? Because you are not interested in improving your thinking or learning about reality, you are convinced and content with your comic book ideas regardless of their credibility. There is no empirical evidence for any of the things you posted above, so why would any adults be interested? Notice how no one seems interested in supporting your thread, even the theists. It seems you are wasting your time. Why not start threads on sites that have members with a similar mind set as yourself that share your unfounded beliefs? You don't seem to be faring very well here in regards to learning or teaching...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND. To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will. Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice.
> Penofareadywriter,
> [2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,]---what is this from? The HOLY BIBLE contains the direct word of GOD sir. From people who have seen and spoken to him.
> I'm just repeating myself and telling you two the information I strongly suggested you research yourselves.
> Furthermore you are not arguing facts, nor stating anything but things like "There is no possible way you can prove the bible is the word of god." and "The Big bang is true" not evolution but a big bang? There probably was a astronomical bang when God made creation. No one is providing any of there obscure and incoherent thoughts evidence. I brought you pages, videos, general perception should be enough, but all of these were provided. You did not Read The Book of Enoch, probably didn't research anything or meditate on what I said, or try the power of prayer through JESUS CHRIST. You are skimming through what I said and copying and pasting questions, asking the same questions, which are clearly provided in the letter you are copying and pasting! Then saying I'm wrong and you know better but provide no additional information, this is just spamming my thread. I ask that you take MY thread seriously and only reply when willing to have a intellectual conversation regarding sharing and listening to information. Responding to such replies is just wasting my time and making it harder to answer questions of those who are taking this most important matter seriously.


[2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,]---what is this from? The HOLY BIBLE contains the direct word of GOD sir. From people who have seen and spoken to him. will mr.


ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND. To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will. Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice.
> Penofareadywriter,
> [2Ti 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,]---what is this from? The HOLY BIBLE contains the direct word of GOD sir. From people who have seen and spoken to him.
> I'm just repeating myself and telling you two the information I strongly suggested you research yourselves.
> Furthermore you are not arguing facts, nor stating anything but things like "There is no possible way you can prove the bible is the word of god." and "The Big bang is true" not evolution but a big bang? There probably was a astronomical bang when God made creation. No one is providing any of there obscure and incoherent thoughts evidence. I brought you pages, videos, general perception should be enough, but all of these were provided. You did not Read The Book of Enoch, probably didn't research anything or meditate on what I said, or try the power of prayer through JESUS CHRIST. You are skimming through what I said and copying and pasting questions, asking the same questions, which are clearly provided in the letter you are copying and pasting! Then saying I'm wrong and you know better but provide no additional information, this is just spamming my thread. I ask that you take MY thread seriously and only reply when willing to have a intellectual conversation regarding sharing and listening to information. Responding to such replies is just wasting my time and making it harder to answer questions of those who are taking this most important matter seriously.


[2Timothy 3:16 All scripture _is_ given by inspiration of God,]---what is this from? it is from your holy bible !


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

Okay here we go again...
Ceepea YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT GOD KNOWS, and therefore you cannot make a decision to do the opposite of whatever you would normally do!?!?!?!
Durden your not saying anything other than I can't prove GOD to you and you won't do research or try to communicate with GOD and I can't make you.. LOL Is this your excuse of why it's okay for people to live in sin? You know and I know what is wrong and this lack of a excuse isn't a excuse.
Pen do you know what inspiration means? here Inspiration- 


the divine influence believed to have led to the writing of the Bible.

AND the drawing in of breath; inhalation............... here is another translation of the Timothy 3 :16 if you have trouble with the definition of inspiration. 
"All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the servant of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. " I'm off to go enjoy the marijuana herb GOD made!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

All are welcome to my thread, but repeating the same thing over and over, while using insults, while I take the time to answer over and over again is not very polite. Also I will not be taking the time to watch these horrible movie clips that insult GOD, Lord Christ, and mans general intelligence. I saw all those horrible movies in high school I don't need to see anymore, why do atheist revolve their life's around movies? This isn't a movie this is real life lol to anyone who hasn't noticed


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

Do you think they are "KOOL" LOL


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

Watching pulp fiction and fight club and such over and over...Man...like what are you doing with your life...GO outside people, get some sun, go hiking or fishing or something..I have seen people who like know every line to these cult movies


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Okay here we go again...
> Ceepea YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT GOD KNOWS, and therefore you cannot make a decision to do the opposite of whatever you would normally do!?!?!?!


It doesn't matter if* I *know what god knows. The point is that, *GOD KNOWS*. If god *knows *what will happen, it is *impossible *for something else to happen. If there is only one thing that *can *happen, it means the future is *fated. *If the future is fated, certain events *must *happen and you do not *really *have a choice. Therefore, free will is *an illusion* if god knows what will happen.

Refute my argument. You can't.



> Durden your not saying anything other than I can't prove GOD to you and you won't do research or try to communicate with GOD and I can't make you.. LOL Is this your excuse of why it's okay for people to live in sin?


Actually, he said he already tried, and nothing happened. You keep falling back on the same retarded comments.

Mother Teresa spent a lifetime 'loving god', and died an atheist. If all you need to do is ask, MT would have been at the top of the pile. Your logic isn't poor, it's fucking non-existent. You're not currently capable of debating critical thinkers.



> You know and I know what is wrong and this lack of a excuse isn't a excuse.
> Pen do you know what inspiration means? here Inspiration-
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> All are welcome to my thread, but repeating the same thing over and over, while using insults, while I take the time to answer over and over again is not very polite. Also I will not be taking the time to watch these horrible movie clips that insult GOD, Lord Christ, and mans general intelligence. I saw all those horrible movies in high school I don't need to see anymore, why do atheist revolve their life's around movies? This isn't a movie this is real life lol to anyone who hasn't noticed


You should question yourself before you question anyone else. You're defensive because the questions presented to you make you uncomfortable and you don't have an answer for them that, deep down, you know is sufficient. You know simply saying "because God" isn't good enough. Be honest with yourself


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

I'm not trying to offend anyone, I'm just trying to get one to look at what the media push's at people and how this word kool came into effect. I answered all your questions it's not my fault ceepea is baffled by GOD knowing what you are going to do before you do it.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

I saw your pic about the HOLY BIBLE, If you tried the BIBLE and repented under Jesus Christ and followed GOD's laws after. You would KNOW too.


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I'm not trying to offend anyone, I'm just trying to get one to look at what the media push's at people and how this word kool came into effect. I answered all your questions it's not my fault ceepea is baffled by GOD knowing what you are going to do before you do it.


There's nothing baffling about it, I've shown the logical conclusion to the question of free will when an omniscient being exists. Omniscience, by default means that things *have to play out a certain way.* You're the one who's failed to demonstrate a single point, in any way shape or form. You've offered nothing.... other than saying 'just because god is omniscient doesn't mean free will doesn't exist'. You realize that's the sum of your arguemnt, right? You know you've offered literally *zero *counter argument and everyone reading this can easily see that, right?

I'll ask you again,

If god knows you will do something @ a specific time, on a specific day, what are the chances that you *don't *do that?

You still haven't answered....


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

GOD has sent numerous thing's to people to get them to a relationship. I'm currently one to you, if you read about the post that pen asked about 

"All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the servant of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. " 

So knowing that GOD like I was saying, has sent numerous uncountable things to people to draw them near to GOD, they CHOOSE to seek GOD or CHOOSE not to. Now learning from the paragraph Pen talked about, we know that the HOLY BIBLE is useful for teaching us how to live appropriately which sets us down a different path. The path of righteousness which changes our life's events, and outcomes for our soul's. So although GOD knows if you will listen to these signs or not. You still have a choice, and you can't say you don't because right now at your keyboard you can decide to agree or disagree. 

^^
See how GOD gave us the answer you seek when I wasn't explaining it the manner which you seek, blessing from GOD hope you all read that. Ceepea read it twice you too pen


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

*FIRST OFF, YOU STILL HAVEN'T ANSWERED THE QUESTION....*

You're either incapable because you're too dumb, or the answer makes you so butthurt you can't bring yourself to say it.



ghostdriver said:


> GOD has sent numerous thing's to people to get them to a relationship.


Prove it. How do you know this? What actual proof do you have?



> I'm currently one to you, if you read about the post that pen asked about
> 
> "All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the servant of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. "


Why should anyone trust anything the bible says?



> So knowing that GOD like I was saying, has sent numerous uncountable things to people to draw them near to GOD, they CHOOSE to seek GOD or CHOOSE not to.


Do they ever *choose* or *seek* the opposite of what god saw them doing, before the universe was created? If everyone lives out gods *future vision* from before the universe existed, then no one has free will. We're all just dancing according to what god has laid out for us.



> Now learning from the paragraph Pen talked about, we know that the HOLY BIBLE is useful for teaching us how to live appropriately which sets us down a different path.


The bible is the least appropriate book ever. It's full of hate, and bigotry.



> The path of righteousness which changes our life's events, and outcomes for our soul's. So although GOD knows if you will listen to these signs or not.


*NOPE*. If god *KNOWS *what you'll do, there is no option to do the opposite. You might think you have a choice, you might wrestle internally with what to do, but in all actuality, you were destined to choose what god had envisioned. You fate was sealed as soon as god created the universe and set it in motion according to his will.



> You still have a choice, and you can't say you don't because right now at your keyboard you can decide to agree or disagree.


In my head, I can go back and forth between things I might or might not say, but the outcome of *what I will do* was already decided long ago when god created the universe.... *if god exists. *You still haven't told me how it's possible to choose the opposite of what god has foretold. Please explain, or make yourself look even dumber by sidestepping the question again. Your call. This isn't a trick question, I'm not sure why you're having so much difficulty answering my simple questions.... unless you don't have answers.



> ^^
> See how GOD gave us the answer you seek when I wasn't explaining it the manner which you seek, blessing from GOD hope you all read that. Ceepea read it twice you too pen


You're a dumbass.


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

New question;

If everyone has free will regardless of god being omniscient; What would have happened if Eve didn't eat the apple, or Satan didn't betray god? Those were all things god *knew* would happen. What happens when god, a perfect being, is wrong?


----------



## Ceepea (May 1, 2014)

The only way to *know*, 100% sure that something is going to happen is if these two criteria are met;

1) You have a guiding hand in making 'it' happen. (Fated events)
2) And *nothing* can stop you from making that 'thing' happen. (Omnipotence)

God meets the criteria, if he were to exist, but free will cannot exist if these to criteria are met.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

All those things happened. GOD is never wrong.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

lol that's the only way to know? GOD is all knowing.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 1, 2014)

Reread post 172 explaining free will I don't want to copy and paste


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

also ceepea insults are not communicating, remember 
*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

He who can read, let him see how GOD revealed to us the in depth answer to this mans questions by providing the answer in pens question quoted from the HOLY BIBLE above


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

I was in a really dark place once with sexual immorality (not getting into further details at this time, try private convo with me) and when I started to resist, I had what I could only describe as a demon snake come out of my chest in a dream, and then I was constantly doing battle with it on a nightly basis, but with different situations. Not the same dream over and over, it was strange because the dreams seemed more real then this dimension even until this day,


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

And after a certain time of battling these wack sexual urges, they just poofed... Disappeared.. I mean I still want to have sex but not all crazy weird sex, and know I can control my urges so they have just become healthy and motivating. You should all youtube no fap


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

I mean you should all do what I have been saying about reading Book of Enoch, HOLY BIBLE, prayer and repentance but i'm just letting you guys know that there is a whole world out there and masturbation,pornography, chat rooms and all of the sexual abominations away from the computer and premarital sex, leads to a terrible place in this life and next.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

a whole new life with never ending possibility's or limits. Becoming a being we could never dream of through the sacrifice of my GOD's beloved son, and my Lord and savior Jesus Christ! Hallelujah! Can I get hallelujah?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> a whole new life with never ending possibility's or limits. Becoming a being we could never dream of through the sacrifice of my GOD's beloved son, and my Lord and savior Jesus Christ! Hallelujah! Can I get hallelujah?


How old are you, and in what part of the world do you live?

Just to get a frame of reference


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> a whole new life with never ending possibility's or limits. Becoming a being we could never dream of through the sacrifice of my GOD's beloved son, and my Lord and savior Jesus Christ! Hallelujah! Can I get hallelujah?


Nope. It's played out, like being told to throw my hands in the air. The shit is old (really old), time to get some new material...


----------



## rollajoint (May 2, 2014)

The


tyler.durden said:


> You're right, but all the valid points (which you chose again not to address) surrounding them are. The insults are not meant as ad hominem attacks, they are my reflection of what you are demonstrating here...
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly seems to have worked on you...
> ...


theres no proof that secret society's exists ? You looked up to the sky in Cali of late can you see what they are spraying in the sky ? The proof is there it's just your so up your ass to even notice it . The goverment we're using computer in 1965 which we were using in 2000 that's 35 years ahead . Look what we have achieved in 10 years ? God knows what they know . But yet we still fighting the cause of religion . The most powerful people in the world all believe in killing people basically . The population is growing that's fact . Some are conspiracy's some are facts which the goverment won't awnser to . Wake the fuck up


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> All those things happened. GOD is never wrong.


Right, if god is never wrong then his prediction of what you'll do it correct, and it is IMPOSSIBLE to choose the other option.

Free will doesn't exist.

You REALLY suck at this. How many times do you have to prove my point for me? So far, you've confirmed what I've said three times. If god is perfect, and knows everything, it's impossible to choose the opposite of his prediction, therefore we have no real choice.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I mean you should all do what I have been saying about reading Book of Enoch, HOLY BIBLE, prayer and repentance but i'm just letting you guys know that there is a whole world out there and masturbation,pornography, chat rooms and all of the sexual abominations away from the computer and premarital sex, leads to a terrible place in this life and next.


Pretending you have answers makes you pathetic and only hurts your cause.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

?????? Ostrich approach again? Ceepea read post 172. spamming my thread man. I know stopping sinful pleasures is one of the hardest things one can do, so hence forth you do not like the answers given. But the excuse that you don't realize what's evil and what's not is a lie. GOD knows every scheme and excuse people use to not follow, yet none will prevail. The only reason why my life was horrible and had so much pain was my fault, with my sin I was moving soo far away from GOD, I wouldn't let GOD save me and lead my life. As soon as I decided to trust GOD's way which is the right and only way, everything fell in place perfectly. This is where free will comes in, one can chose to go in the way of righteousness which GOD has layd out before us, to make us victorious and prevail over all of our evil, and our evil enemies. This way is filled with satisfaction, love, blessings, and goodness. Or one can choose the other path live in misery, hate, chastisement, and to let these evil spirits in us which brings forth sexual abominations, this is what happens when we are not protected by GOD and Lord Jesus Christ. These evil spirits will enter you to try to tempt you with strange things, and once you start ,listening to them and act on there sinful thoughts. They become more powerful and the next thing you know your doing wack things all the time and you can't stop. And each time requires things to become a little more odd, because these demons just consume us and warp or minds. The longer you let them rule the decisions of your body the less likely you will have the strength to seek repentance.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Hallelujah! Praise the LORD and his son, Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever! I'm to off to wake n bake with GOD's herb


----------



## a senile fungus (May 2, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How old are you, and in what part of the world do you live?
> 
> Just to get a frame of reference


I'm guessing late teens, early twenties, and, Bible belt USA.

Any one else have any guesses?


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ostrich approach again? Ceepea read post 172.


 Read it and it's nonsensical drivel with no evidence. They didn't CHOOSE or NOT CHOOSE anything if god already knew what they were going to do. Get it through your head you dunce.



> spamming my thread man. I know stopping sinful pleasures is one of the hardest things one can do, so hence forth you do not like the answers given.


I don't 'like' the answers because they don't make sense, and they defy logic.



> But the excuse that you don't realize what's evil and what's not is a lie. GOD knows every scheme and excuse people use to not follow, yet none will prevail. The only reason why my life was horrible and had so much pain was my fault, with my sin I was moving soo far away from GOD, I wouldn't let GOD save me and lead my life. As soon as I decided to trust GOD's way which is the right and only way, everything fell in place perfectly.


If the god of the bible is real, you never had a choice. God made you in a way so that would always decide to do exactly what you did. There's no other way to KNOW the future. You still can't refute this point. Just try! You can't and you're hiding behind your cognitive dissonance. How does it feel to hold two conflicting points of view? That must be tough....



> This is where free will comes in, one can chose to go in the way of righteousness which GOD has layd out before us, to make us victorious and prevail over all of our evil, and our evil enemies.


How is it a choice if god knows what you're going to do? You can't possibly choose the other choice. It's not possible for you to have a decision. At the very least you're describing determinism, but more closely, you're describing a form of fatalism.



> This way is filled with satisfaction, love, blessings, and goodness. Or one can choose the other path live in misery, hate, chastisement, and to let these evil spirits in us which brings forth sexual abominations, this is what happens when we are not protected by GOD and Lord Jesus Christ. These evil spirits will enter you to try to tempt you with strange things, and once you start ,listening to them and act on there sinful thoughts.


Ok, you need to calm down. There's no reason to believe that evil spirits even exist. There has never been any demonstrable proof of their existence, to pretend otherwise is dishonest.



> They become more powerful and the next thing you know your doing wack things all the time and you can't stop. And each time requires things to become a little more odd, because these demons just consume us and warp or minds. The longer you let them rule the decisions of your body the less likely you will have the strength to seek repentance.


So, instead of taking responsibility for your own actions you want to blame it on demons, and absolve yourself. I love how lacking humility Xtians are.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> I'm guessing late teens, early twenties, and, Bible belt USA.
> 
> Any one else have any guesses?


He might be older because of his claimed 'sexcapades'. Most 'born agains' had a really fucked up experience in their life that flipped some sort of switch in their heads to make them the way they are. One typical scenario is they literally have nothing left, except an imaginary friend. So, they talk to him over and over again, (although they never hear anything back) and when their situation improves they take it as a sign that 'god' is on their side. 

It's why so many people turn to religion in prison. It's a comforting feeling when you have nothing left.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Yes, I have been made to be saved, but chosen to be saved because of the decisions I made, with the decisions of free will that GOD gave, that GOD knows I will always make, even though it took many many wrong tries to achieve. Yes, some people have been made for the glory of God's destruction. But because God knows the decisions they will make over and over with the same gift of freewill which the righteous have.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Also I'm a grown man, that chooses not to reveal his age on RIU


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Yes, I have been made to be saved,* but chosen to be saved because of the decisions I made,* with the decisions of free will that GOD gave, that GOD knows I will always make, even though it took many many wrong tries to achieve. Yes, some people have been made for the glory of God's destruction. But because God knows the decisions they will make over and over with the same gift of freewill which the righteous have.


So, *before *the decisions you _made_ in your life to be saved, you weren't *chosen *to be saved? So, god changed his mind based on your actions... Right on, didn't know you could a) change what god foresaw in the future, and b) surprise an omniscient being.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

God made them both with free will, while some will bow down and praise, others will try to do harm, and fail at there own ungratefulness. GOD knows the depth of your heart free will is interesting isn't it.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

No through my whole life every decision I made, even the wrong ones, I bet I have made more wrong ones then any two people here combined, but it's how I felt in my soul when I did them. GOD knows us better then we know ourselves.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

GOD's punishment is justified and all have chosen there side.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Not just bad sexual decisions, although those were uncountable but all of my evil decisions.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD's punishment is justified and all have chosen there side.


If god knows what you'll do, and has a hand in making it happen, how is his punishment justified?

If I was a mobster boxing promoter who fixes fights (AKA knows the outcome), by default SOMEONE has to be influencing the boxer to a certain outcome. How can I sucessfully know the outcome of the fight unless I'm influencing it?


If I know the outcome is him losing, how can I punish him for it?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Because you warned that boxer over and over just as much as you warned the others that have turned and lived, he was doomed to lose unless he prayed to GOD, but he wouldn't. How then can he complain? Say GOD made me this way? With freewill you make yourself a certain way, and GOD knows who these people will be because he is ALL KNOWING how are you not getting this?


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Because you warned that boxer over and over just as much as you warned the others that have turned and lived, he was doomed to lose unless he prayed to GOD, but he wouldn't. How then can he complain? Say GOD made me this way? With freewill you make yourself a certain way, and GOD knows who these people will be because he is ALL KNOWING how are you not getting this?


The people 'making the decisions' to either be good or bad, would, to themselves, *appear* to have free will. 

But because god KNOWS what is going to happen, the choice they will ultimately make is the only choice they actually could have made.

How are YOU not getting THIS?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

You are saying you want GOD to pursue people who defy him in a special way, and by not doing this free will doesn't exist. This statement is not logical.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Free will also comes with rewards and penalty's. Free will is a great responsibility


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Now do you understand?


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You are saying you want GOD to pursue people who defy him in a special way, and by not doing this free will doesn't exist.


That's not what I'm saying at all. The fact that you drew *that* from what I said makes me doubt your ability to have a conversation at this level. 



> This statement is not logical.


I explained step-by-step how it logically follows. You have not been able to do the same thing.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Which post didn't you read? LOL is anyone else reading this? IF YOUR A EVIL PERSON IT"S BECAUSE YOU CHOSE TO BE. Every second that passes is a chance to change your way, it's not GOD's fault you don't.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Seriously are you reading what I have been typing?


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Which post didn't you read? LOL is anyone else reading this? IF YOUR A EVIL PERSON IT"S BECAUSE YOU CHOSE TO BE. Every second that passes is a chance to change your way, it's not GOD's fault you don't.


Ok, I understand your position, but you haven't explained it.

My question is, if god *knows* what you're going to do, how is it possible to choice anything but what he knows?

*How *is it your choice? Just saying, "we have free will", is NOT an explanation or a logical conclusion, that's you being a nincompoop.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

Do you not understand that stating a conclusion without an explanation, will not convince rational people? lol


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

The fact GOD knows if a mans evil or good does not defy free will. Your insults again not appreciated, need I remind you I have been talking time to answer YOUR questions? Over and over in various levels of details.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

And all you have been doing is insulting me, and not comprehending what I've been typing. I haven't insulted you or anyone in my thread


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Or you do comprehend and just are frustrated and are trying to spam my thread, and waste my time?


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The fact GOD knows if a mans evil or good does not defy free will.


 God doesn't just know if a man is good or evil, he knows every instant of your life, no matter how big or small. He knows every footstep, eye blink, ball scratch, etc. If he *knows *all of that will happen before it happens, how can it be possible to *not do* ANY OF IT?

Let me answer that for you because you're being a fucking child and refuse to answer after 3 pages of asking. There is ZERO chance of you not doing *everything *god knows you will do IF he is omniscient. If there is ZERO chance of you doing *anything *but what god knows, YOU ARE NOT FREE. 

Your inability to answer this question over and over, tells me more than your answers ever could. You're scared to admit that if god knows what you'll do and when you'll do for every instance of your life, there's no possible way of doing anything but what he *knows* you'll do.

Cognitive dissonance at its finest.



> Your insults again not appreciated, need I remind you I have been talking time to answer YOUR questions? Over and over in various levels of details.


Was nincompoop too harsh? lol


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

You think GOD doesn't know if a mans good or evil? Do you understand GOD is omnipotent? Like I said so many times in previous post if GOD knows what a evil man will do, i doesn't mean he wasn't given free will.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You think GOD doesn't know if a mans good or evil?


Where did I say that? Are you simple, boy? I said god doesn't *JUST *know if you're good or evil, he knows everything about you, every action or inaction you'll ever do. Every thought, and dream. If god knows these things will happen *before they happen*, you are fated to have those things happen. If you're fated to have events happen there is no free will.



> Do you understand GOD is omnipotent? Like I said so many times it previous post if GOD knows what a evil man will do, it doesn't mean he wasn't given free will.


Yep, omnipotence is a requirement of omniscience. Do you actually know what either of those words mean?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Do you not also understand the rules of this site? your insults are not approved and show a lack of understanding, acceptance, and frustration in this topic. This site if for communicating like civilized adults.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Oh i see, well how then do you still not understand?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Understanding the truth and following it is two different things, I can only tell you which you probably know but refuse to do.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Oh i see, well how then do you still not understand?


I completely and fully understand. 

What I've successfully done is make you show your own *lack of understanding.*


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

That is your free will


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Maybe my lack of understanding about you? I can read the previous post I have answered all of your questions and tolerated all of your rudeness.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

I have politely explain things many many times, this is page 11 need I remind you.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> That is your free will


We might have free will, but most certainly not for the reasons you think we do. 

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/quantum-physics-free-will/


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

You've failed to answer anything, other than your final belief. That 'god gave us free will and god knows everything'.

Every time I've tried to coax an answer out of you as to WHY you believe that, we get to the point where I ask you, "what are the chances that you do the opposite of what god, with his omniscience, has known you will do since before time existed?" 

And you never answer....


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Because it's a foolish question! GOD only knows what your going to do because your going to do it! You want me to say foolishly "uhh zeroo" so you can say "see no free will!" but you fail to realize GOD knows what your going to do because you choose to do it with free will!!!!! DO YOU UNDERSTAND?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Also I'm a grown man, that chooses not to reveal his age on RIU


You're lucky you live in such a cushy society that allows you to be wrong about virtually everything you believe and still remain safely in the gene pool


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Religion = unintelligent men scared to die. Dreaming of a better place all the while missing all the beauty in there own lives. 
All things good and bad, all the pain and joy, love and fear, full or starving is beautiful. Anything is better than nothing. That is your choose be something or nothing. 
I won't waste this life trying to dream of anything that's better than this life. This is everything anyone could possibly dream of. 
Words are nothing more than symbols to describe feelings, god means something different to me than some old dood in da sky acting like a man rather than a god.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Then you say
"We might have free will, but most certainly not for the reasons you think we do."
Do you even grasp the inaccuracy of all your previous postings? I hope post 228 gives you understanding. I love you
Padawanbater,
I'm scared of GOD and his son LORD CHRIST nothing else, save your threats. I talk about good things and get death threats?
Hubey,
I communicate with the Power and HIS Son Lord Jesus Christ, death does not scare me. I only see atheist scared of death.
I love you all go smoke some green herbs and eat some shrooms, or maybe smoke with a little wine, enjoy life and all GOD's creation.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Don't be mad at the messenger, I have had to overcome my sin, or rather I should say I got the privilege too. Best experience ever had by far, amazing grace how sweet the sound. Never thought I could be so happy. So safe, secure and loved. I'm actually proud of what I am now. Complete difference from before, which was when I was making my life revolve around sin.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Lol religious debate with religious people. I love it. I feel your fear of death. Your fear of being wrong. Your passion to prove yourself and your beliefs show the world your fear even if you can't see it or tell yourself it's not there. It's that feeling you get in your stomach when you try and prove your point. I'm sure you use lots of things brought to you by the POWER of science but then you'll say science is a shame but never give any of it up. Obviously have a computer or a phone. Once again I'll repeat myself religion = unintelligent mankind. It's easy for people with addiction problems to latch onto religion, praise The Lord Jebus.


----------



## PetFlora (May 2, 2014)

I just finished the newest Interview 5 from Dr Naruda Wingmakers. Some 14 years in the can. Apparently we have made enough of a crack, that it was time to release it

http://www.wingmakers.com/neruda1.html


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Hubey,
GOD reveals things to me in awesome wonder and glory. I actually have a relationship with GOD and his son LORD JESUS CHRIST. Man i'm not just posting to you what I think LOL I'm telling you what I know, and I have a feeling you already know a lot of what i'm saying. But that's besides the point, lol no, no one is scared, no one is in fear of being wrong, at least not behind this computer. stomach pains? LOL are you going to be okay man?


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Because it's a foolish question! GOD only knows what your going to do because your going to do it! You want me to say foolishly "uhh zeroo" so you can say "see no free will!" but you fail to realize GOD knows what your going to do because you choose to do it with free will!!!!! DO YOU UNDERSTAND?


No one understands what you're saying because what you're saying is stupid. Do you understand?

Explain *how *he knows what you'll do *because *of free will. LOL This aught to be hilarious....


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

If people chose to pursue GOD, which there in is free will, society would not be brain washed by television media, do you realize that these programs and movies make people like robots. simpsons, southpark, it's programming your mind


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Free will to chose to worship GOD and pursue GOD's love by any means or to defy GOD and not listen to logic by any means.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If people chose to pursue GOD, which there in is free will, society would not be brain washed by television media, do you realize that these programs and movies make people like robots. simpsons, southpark, it's programming your mind


You can't grasp this one key concept. 

Omniscience implies omnipotence. Omnipotence and omniscience leaves no room for free will. 

For omniscient being to be correct about his omniscience, the future is set in stone. If the future is set in stone, people only have the illusion of free will.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

I guessing here you just read conversations with god?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Lol death threats and insults...and your the rebuttal 
"No one understands what you're saying because what you're saying is stupid. Do you understand?"
How am I ignorant if *YOU *cant understand? logic is before you but you chose not to comprehend, and you chose with your FREE WILL to disobey GOD and try to use the excuse of " I don't know if GOD's real" if you wanted to know, you would seek GOD by any means necessary. You don't so you are therefore lying to me, and using this as nothing more then a excuse to do your sinful desires.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Lol did you just decide this? A omnipotent GOD can't grant free will LOL.. Read what you're saying

"Omniscience requires omnipotence, and an omnipotent being with the ability to see the future leaves no room for free will."


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Lol death threats and insults...and your the rebuttal
> "No one understands what you're saying because what you're saying is stupid. Do you understand?"
> How am I ignorant if YOU cant understand? logic is before you but you chose not to comprehend,


As someone who has studied Aristotelian logic and truth function logic in University, I can definitively say nothing you've written even comes remotely close to a logical or rational thought. 



> and you chose with your





> FREE WILL to disobey GOD and try to use the excuse of " I don't know if GOD's real" if you wanted to know, you would seek GOD by any means necessary.



If I told you there was a magic teapot orbiting Jupiter that was too small for any telescope to see it, but it had the power to grant any wish a person desired, would you believe me or would you demand evidence?



> You don't so you are therefore lying to me, and using this as nothing more then a excuse to do your sinful desires.


Who believes things without evidence? People who don't care if what they believe is true or not, that's who. E.g. You.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Lol did you just decide this? A omnipotent GOD can't grant free will LOL.. Read what you're saying
> 
> "Omniscience requires omnipotence, and an omnipotent being with the ability to see the future leaves no room for free will."


Can an omnipotent god create a married bachelor? There are certain things that can't happen.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Your very defensive for someone so not bothered. I'll be fine I love this type of stuff. Even just reading it. I should have asked why you posted dis here? There are forums dedicated to religious debate.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

LOL I have given you evidence, use your eyes everything is evidence, set forth on a journey to look for GOD to start a relationship, read Book of Enoch and the HOLY BIBLE watch those ufo videos, illuminati videos, seek GOD in prayer and repentance through LORD JESUS CHRIST, but you won't because you don't want to give up your sinful desires and think this lack of a excuse will save you, which is why you are so upset and insulting and cursing. I told you how to talk to the LORD and how people talk to demons. A married bachelor? That would mean a man vowed to GOD to keep his wife, and broke it and committed adultry, which is sin. Do you really need to continue with these ridiculous questions? Yes, my answer is the truth, deal with it. I know it means you need to crush these temptations that you have probably you love, but it's that sin that is ruining mind and spirit.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

That sin that makes poverty, death and disease. and no I'm not defensive? I use bold text when repeating myself, I don't think I have ever explained the same thing so many times. Other people are the ones insulting, and threatening me. Which I have tolerated.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Ok, your preaching you really didn't want to debate. I think perhaps I missing some posts, I haven't seen anything that really would bother me. Death threats? If anything I wrote was insulting its because you saw it that way, I thought I had been respectful.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

I will continue to answer any questions in my thread no matter how many times I need to repeat myself, to those who hate the answer. The answer won't change, Mankind must change.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

I want to explain the truth to those who seek and answer any questions about GOD that I am able. Which I have been doing, if asked a question I do not know I will gladly admit to you that I do not know. 

I know you didn't threaten me padawanbater2 did -
"You're lucky you live in such a cushy society that allows you to be wrong about virtually everything you believe and still remain safely in the gene pool"


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

How ignorant violence is.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Poverty, death and disease are not bad. You see them as bad. Things simply are. Mankind has done nothing wrong there is no wrong to do. Things simple are.
Labels are labels symbols are symbols. Feeling are real. There is no other way things can happen or could have happened. Right and wrong in the eye of the beholder. You are not that beholder and there isn't such a holder. To each their own.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

You are pretty preachy and if people are hurt they wanna hurt back. Nothing wrong wit dat.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

NO wrong to do!?!?! mankind has not done anything bad!?!?! What about all those people raping and killing children? is this not bad? mankind has not done anything bad? War!?!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Yeah there definitely is a problem with hurting others just because you got hurt. Do I really need to even type this??


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

If they see it as right who makes me GOD lol couldn't help it, I can't judge them.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Your free will allows you to choose to see them as wrong lol.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

I can't take how retarded you are.

I need a break from this.

It's like talking to a child who can't understand why his parents don't believe in his imaginary friend. When the parents ask for proof he exists, the child just screams "He's right there!!!" and points at nothing....

This clip sums up all your responses.





"What you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it."


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Same as their free will allows them to choose what they see as right or wrong.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Human nature is still human nature an eye for an eye, survival of the fittest.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Nope they dun no wrong in ma eyes. No one could. For I know the truth!


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

I got a shit ton of likes from dis forum.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

If you think there is nothing wrong with raping and killing children you ARE WRONG hubey.

Ceepea,
I Stopped watching that repugnant movie when I was younger, your obviously understanding no matter what spam you type you can't escape the truth, and where you seek to make others stumble and use your excuse, you have made it clear that there is no excuse to be made.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Truly free, not governed by other beliefs in right or wrong, I'm a big boy can make me own decisions. You'll get lost a bit I'm sure, I believe in nature and some times natures a bitch. Cats kill mice, I eat meat, I've fucked many. Mom I smoka da herb! I am free! Blessed be I! Oh how I preach! Or should I put aside all the evidence in da world?


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

If the eye of beholder sees "raping children" as okay doesn't mean I do, once again I make my own decisions. Said person obviously thought different then I did... Who would have thought. People think differently...no...that can't be...Don't take things out of context. Your smarter den dat.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If you think there is nothing wrong with raping and killing children you ARE WRONG hubey.
> 
> Ceepea,
> I Stopped watching that repugnant movie when I was younger, your obviously understanding no matter what spam you type you can't escape the truth, and where you seek to make others stumble and use your excuse, you have made it clear that there is no excuse to be made.


There is no excuse for being as blatantly ignorant as you are.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Tink an read clearly now. Symbols.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

I also mentioned that I will not be watching any these so called cult classic movies, I have seen them all when I was in a dark place, I also asked you why do people who not worship GOD obsess over them, and make their lives revolve around movie quotes and clips. I realize now that it's because these movies of people doing evil things makes one feel okay about constantly doing evil in there own life, the idea there is safety in numbers. Well safety in numbers is true for some situations not this, mass numbers will not protect one from judgment.
Hubey,
I know people think differently, there are good and evil people. Evil people think raping and killing children is okay, GOD will destroy these people, I will celebrate of there destruction and the awesome power of the LORD GOD when it happens.
Ceepea,
Insults prove who are ignorant, being mad at me for providing the answer to your question isn't justifiable. I believe you are mad at yourself for your sinful urges being so strong and loving them, knowing they are wrong. Why else would one be mad at a clear answer given?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

You are upset because you did not want me to give you the correct answer yet I did, You did not ask to learn but to try to confuse others, now you have given yourself and many others all the answers that you seek and you are upset about it, typing insults on so forth.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

I'm not upset at all. I'd just leave if I was. Again dis is fun. Evil, bad, wrong all symbols that equal fear. I don't believe in heaven and hell in the terms you do, again feeling joy or sadness. Not place to transcend to.
God will punish, why later. What's he waiting on? Seems awfully human of a god to punish. Couldn't he just stop them from existing? Or is that beyond his power? Since you know about dis guy anyway. Girl perhaps? Or are they not godly enough?


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Oh right "free" will, that he'll punish you for later. Not very free at all.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Coming from a dark place? Still confused it seems. Care to elaborate? Attempted Suicide? depression?
Also divulges your intellectual level to some degree. So I'm interested to know.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea,
> Insults prove who are ignorant, being mad at me for providing the answer to your question isn't justifiable.


Insults don't prove anything actually. Ignorance is a state of not knowing, jsut because someone says something insulting says nothing about their level of knowledge. Where do you come up with this shit? lol



> I believe you are mad at yourself for your sinful urges being so strong and loving them, knowing they are wrong. Why else would one be mad at a clear answer given?


Because the answer is a completely fabricated load of bullshit, that you can't even properly explain let alone justify.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? 
Then he is not omnipotent.

Is he able, but not willing? 
Then he is malevolent.

Is he both able and willing?
Then whence cometh evil?

Is he neither able nor willing?
Then why call him God?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

I was talking to ceepea about being upset.

Hubey,
Yes I know GOD, I figured you didn't worship GOD when you stated that killing and raping children wasn't evil. As for you question why punish people when they die, why wait? Well GOD has given us the beautiful life to learn, love and worship him. Also has given us time to learn the hard way that GOD's way is the right and only way. So even though I have fallen countless times I can be forgiven. The angels however are not blessed with the repentance for they saw heaven, came in the presence of THE MOST HIGH and revolted. Life is a gift of mercy upon us sinners that we may understand and gain repentance after we revolt from GOD


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Although everyone seems upset to me, I understand this is the most emotional thing there is, I love you, and if you need to cry it alright, not kidding. Let it out people


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I was talking to ceepea about being upset.
> 
> Hubey,
> Yes I know GOD, I figured you didn't worship GOD when you stated that killing and raping children wasn't evil. As for you question why punish people when they die, why wait? Well GOD has given us the beautiful life to learn, love and worship him. Also has given us time to learn the hard way that GOD's way is the right and only way. So even though I have fallen countless times I can be forgiven. The angels however are not blessed with the repentance for they saw heaven, came in the presence of THE MOST HIGH and revolted. Life is a gift of mercy upon us sinners that we may understand and gain repentance after we revolt from GOD


Nothing about religion can upset me. It's not real.

I'm upset by stupid people being blatantly stupid even when the answers have been shown to them.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

You showed me answers? It was I who showed you the answers, it was you with the questions. You would gain wisdom to reread everything posted.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Do you actually understand the symbols your using to describe your own feeling? Have you read them? Keep reading them over and over til you understand. Put feelings behind your symbols, then understand there are only two feeling fear and love everything else is just watered down love or fear. You post scream fear.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

I think perhaps you should educate yourself more, you seem unlearned. Confused by your own thoughts.
I'm sorry if you stumbled, but religion isn't even an excuse or a good answer to whatever problem you may have had. The bible was written by people that were VERY unintelligent. Think of the time period. Read about it, learn!
I keep bringing up intelligence cause you see yourselves as giving something, your not that smart to think that reading over the whole post, your not reading and understanding our posts let alone yours. Do you have any of your own thoughts left. Perhaps something not in the bible.
I'm guessing depression.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You showed me answers? It was I who showed you the answers, it was you with the questions. You would gain wisdom to reread everything posted.


The answers you gave did nothing to answer my questions. 

You aren't capable of answering them, because your arguments don't logically follow. If your arguments don't logically follow there's no reason to take them as credible.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Yes they do, what didn't make sense? You obviously are choosing evil desires over GOD and continue to try to make up excuses for why yet have none. Your not after the truth your here for your own agenda, the truth and answers clearly upset you. I'm trying to have people who want to learn about GOD to ask me questions, not people who do not want to learn and reject the answer only because it conflicts with how you live your life.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

What didn't make sense? Free will is not free if I'm punished for it! Quite the opposite, seems confusing. Read slower.
Your answers are almost scripted from the bible, oh we'll that's because of god dis and god dat.
Take control of your own life.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Listen to your feelings, your lost dood. Feeling = the truth. Not you preacher or any preacher that contradicts themselves.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Hubey you are the one who needs to educate himself. I find it interesting how people who don't want to learn about GOD can't stop commenting making no sense what so ever, and not willing to listen to reason, logic, and the truth about GOD and HIS Son Jesus Christ. This thread is for finding out the truth about GOD and explaining how denominations and religions confuse the masses. Yet all I have gotten is hate mail from people who do not want to worship GOD, and claim that they will not be held responsible for there own actions, I believe that threat was made against me real, in fact considering all of you claim that you will not be held responsible for evil leads me to believe that if you could get away with it legally you would kill me, also hubey if you think raping and killing children is okay, and you will not be punished for your evil acts, what things would you do if you thought you could get away with it legally? The darkness displayed in that statement left me baffled. 
If you have children and think this they should be removed from you at once, if you think raping and killing is okay, you probably think rape and incest is okay. You need Jesus Christ Blood to remove those devils from you


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hubey you are the one who needs to educate himself. I find it interesting how people who don't want to learn about GOD can't stop commenting making no sense what so ever, and not willing to listen to reason, logic, and the truth about GOD and HIS Son Jesus Christ. This thread is for finding out the truth about GOD and explaining how denominations and religions confuse the masses. Yet all I have gotten is hate mail from people who do not want to worship GOD, and claim that they will not be held responsible for there own actions, I believe that threat was made against me real, in fact considering all of you claim that you will not be held responsible for evil leads me to believe that if you could get away with it legally you would kill me, also hubey if you think raping and killing children is okay, and you will not be punished for your evil acts, what things would you do if you thought you could get away with it legally? The darkness displayed in that statement left me baffled.
> If you have children and think this they should be removed from you at once, if you think raping and killing is okay, you probably think rape and incest is okay. You need Jesus Christ Blood to remove those devils from you


So your not gonna answer?


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

You keep going with the raped children thing, oh "god" lol I hope you didn't.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I was talking to ceepea about being upset.
> 
> Hubey,
> Yes I know GOD, I figured you didn't worship GOD when you stated that killing and raping children wasn't evil. As for you question why punish people when they die, why wait? Well GOD has given us the beautiful life to learn, love and worship him. Also has given us time to learn the hard way that GOD's way is the right and only way. So even though I have fallen countless times I can be forgiven. The angels however are not blessed with the repentance for they saw heaven, came in the presence of THE MOST HIGH and revolted. Life is a gift of mercy upon us sinners that we may understand and gain repentance after we revolt from GOD


To use this quote. I like the thought (and to bring up your continually need to talk about rapped children) that I could "rape a child" "ask" for forgiveness and such "evil" will be forgotten. In heaven so easy. Into heaven jus like that. Oh shit ill have to go back and check which version of the bible man wrote to see which one we are talking about.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Stoner bible thumper, I'd never woulda though. Dis is awesome.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hubey you are the one who needs to educate himself. I find it interesting how people who don't want to learn about GOD can't stop commenting making no sense what so ever, and not willing to listen to reason, logic, and the truth about GOD and HIS Son Jesus Christ. This thread is for finding out the truth about GOD and explaining how denominations and religions confuse the masses. Yet all I have gotten is hate mail from people who do not want to worship GOD, and claim that they will not be held responsible for there own actions, I believe that threat was made against me real, in fact considering all of you claim that you will not be held responsible for evil leads me to believe that if you could get away with it legally you would kill me, also hubey if you think raping and killing children is okay, and you will not be punished for your evil acts, what things would you do if you thought you could get away with it legally? The darkness displayed in that statement left me baffled.
> If you have children and think this they should be removed from you at once, if you think raping and killing is okay, you probably think rape and incest is okay. You need Jesus Christ Blood to remove those devils from you


Oh I'm very educated. I've never "stumbled." You don't know me. Just like I don't know you. Going off what you say and you soun.... Kina......


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 2, 2014)

How bad is incest ghostdriver?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hubey,
> GOD reveals things to me in awesome wonder and glory. I actually have a relationship with GOD and his son LORD JESUS CHRIST. Man i'm not just posting to you what I think LOL I'm telling you what I know, and I have a feeling you already know a lot of what i'm saying. But that's besides the point, lol no, no one is scared, no one is in fear of being wrong, at least not behind this computer. stomach pains? LOL are you going to be okay man?


It seems that you are so afraid of death that you desperately deluded yourself into believing a fairytale that avoids it. In contrast, it seems atheists do not fear death in this way as they are strong enough to follow the evidence that there is no escape from it. It is a harsh truth, but it seems healthy to grow up and accept this basic fact of life...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hubey you are the one who needs to educate himself. I find it interesting how people who don't want to learn about GOD can't stop commenting making no sense what so ever, and not willing to listen to reason, logic, and the truth about GOD and HIS Son Jesus Christ.


You and your strawmen. We have told you that we have learned about god, and were christian for a many years. You are the last person to speak about reason, logic and truth, as you haven't demonstrated any of these things. You may fooled yourself into thinking that you have, but it is clear to the rest of us that this isn't the case. This is what engaging with you is like for us - 










> This thread is for finding out the truth about GOD and explaining how denominations and religions confuse the masses. Yet all I have gotten is hate mail from people who do not want to worship GOD, and claim that they will not be held responsible for there own actions,


I suspect the true purpose of this thread is to you to try and convince yourself of these things. Note how no one agrees with you and that you are not getting through to anyone, and you don't seem to mind. You keep repeating your dogma over and over, it doesn't seem this is for anyone but yourself...



> I believe that threat was made against me real,


Apparently, you believe a great many erroneous things. Pad's comment simply meant that only in a western country of such excess could you survive with such a faulty cognitive process, as life here is very easy. You taking this as a death threat only shows how your mind twists the data it receives into something that doesn't exist in reality...



> in fact considering all of you claim that you will not be held responsible for evil leads me to believe that if you could get away with it legally you would kill me, also hubey if you think raping and killing children is okay, and you will not be punished for your evil acts, what things would you do if you thought you could get away with it legally? The darkness displayed in that statement left me baffled.
> If you have children and think this they should be removed from you at once, if you think raping and killing is okay, you probably think rape and incest is okay. You need Jesus Christ Blood to remove those devils from you


Again, you are not intelligent enough to understand what he meant. Good and evil are man made concepts that do not exist (as far as we know) outside of the human experience. The universe is indifferent to us, it does not know we even exist. All of our suffering, victories, pain and joy is only meaningful to us. In nature, creatures kill and are cruel to others, even kill off entire species. They also nurture, dance, play and demonstrate joy. They do not have the concept of good or evil, things simply are as they are. This is philosophy 101, something you know nothing about as you haven't studied it. You seem to have a strong desire to kneel and submit, to feel that you are a lowly creature that is simply the tool of a invisible, higher creature that is superior to you. Some people are masochistic like that, that's cool. Some of us men have no need or desire to kneel, submit, grovel or crawl on our bellies as we're not into that S&M shit. That must seem strange to you. No matter how hard you try, you can't demonstrate that this idea is anything but idiotic -


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

What question didn't I answer hubey? I mentioned killing and raping children because you said there is no such thing as evil. Which you then stated wasn't evil, or wrong.
Durden,
Back again I see with the catholic blasphemer angelus silesius quote still up I see, if you read the whole thread durden it's obvious your the one that wont face the hard truth that is mankind is evil, and we have to stop living in sin, and repent and be born again under LORD JESUS CHRIST. Then no longer run to fornication and sin. Hard to admit you're the only thing holding yourself back, and condemning yourself. Which is why you just post ignorant videos and ignorant insults without talking about what I mentioned or trying to communicate with GOD yourself. You post because your upset not because you want wisdom. This is clear from your post.
MonkeyChimp,
The blood of GOD's son has more power then we could ever imagine if you repent in LORD JESUS CHRIST SACRIFICE in his name become born again, never deliberately defile ourselves you will be saved from that sin, if one did commit that sin monkey. Also monkey when you repent in LORD JESUS CHRIST name know that you are forgiven and act as such, celebrate! LORD JESUS CHRIST said that, not word for word of course I didn't put it in quotes.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Put your emotions aside before you post.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

How is free will truly free if god will punish me for my decision? 
I've repeated this, again.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 2, 2014)

What do you think the Mark of Beast is ghostdriver? Is it digital money?


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

If I kill people and ask for forgiveness I get into fantasy land, I mean heaven? That easy?
Lol what aboot raping children, forgiveness too? After all "stumble" like you said, no mater how many times. So that too right?
I repeat dat for ya too. Til there's logic and truth in your answer.


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Okay here we go again...
> Ceepea YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT GOD KNOWS, and therefore you cannot make a decision to do the opposite of whatever you would normally do!?!?!?!
> Durden your not saying anything other than I can't prove GOD to you and you won't do research or try to communicate with GOD and I can't make you.. LOL Is this your excuse of why it's okay for people to live in sin? You know and I know what is wrong and this lack of a excuse isn't a excuse.
> Pen do you know what inspiration means? here Inspiration-
> ...


ghostdriver...have you ever been inspired ?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Hubey,
You have to be Born again and accept JESUS CHRIST AS LORD, Accept that your SIN is so EVIL GOD had to save you with His own Sons life. Know this in your heart and live a different life, under the Laws of the LORD GOD. Most importantly you must love and desire the love of GOD more then anything. People who rape and kill children which you said was okay, can't just lie to GOD and say that they are sorry and repent in truth. GOD knows your feelings

MonkeyChimp,
No the mark of the beast is something the followers of the anti christ will get on there forehead like a symbol, Before they receive the mark of the beast, those who worship God and are saved by the sacrifice of GOD and His Son Lord Christ made, will receive the mark of GOD on there foreheads. The anti christ appears after that, and kills the two witnesses.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Pen do you know what inspiration means? here Inspiration- 



the divine influence believed to have led to the writing of the Bible.

AND the drawing in of breath; inhalation...............
 here is another translation of the Timothy 3 :16 if you have trouble with the definition of inspiration.

"All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the servant of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. " I'm off to go enjoy the marijuana herb GOD made!
 
That was post 163 I sent to you forget so soon? need I show you again?


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

As I thought no answer. Blind. Sorry for your loss. Not even remotely, I thought more of you.
How is free will "free" if god will punish me for my choice? What does your bible say... Blah blah accept him in your heart blah blah.... That's it? Regurgitate it more..


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Pen do you know what inspiration means? here Inspiration-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are not answering my question have you ever been inspired ?


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

His answer is yes.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2014)

Hubey said:


> As I thought no answer. Blind. Sorry for your loss. Not even remotely, I thought more of you.
> How is free will "free" if god will punish me for my choice? What does your bible say... Blah blah accept him in your heart blah blah.... That's it? Regurgitate it more..


He seems to think a debate is ignoring the lions share of what we post, create strawmen to argue against, not understanding our points (while simultaneously perceiving that he addressed them), then falling back each time to quote played out scripture that seems to interest no one but himself. This thread is one big public masturbation session in order for him to have multiple Lorgasms (credit to cannibineer for that term) and spew his gooey load of scripture all over other members, and that's gross. This is something most decent people do in private...


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

Anyone may answer the question. Logically.


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> He seems to think a debate is ignoring the lions share of what we post, create strawmen to argue against, not understanding our points (while simultaneously perceiving that he addressed them), then falling back each time to quote played out scripture that seems to interest no one but himself. This thread is one big public masturbation session in order for him to have multiple Lorgasms (credit to cannibineer for that term) and spew his gooey load of scripture all over other members, and that's gross. This is something most decent people do in private...


Yeah. I'm getting the "just here to bother people vibe." Seems to be a big thing on forums now.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Do you know what inspiration means? here it is
1. The divine influence that wrote the Bible ( Do you know what Influence means? to have influence on)
2.It also means drawing of breath 
Here is another translation of Timothy 3:16 if you're having trouble understanding the word inspiration. "All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the servant of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. "
If you ever read the HOLY BIBLE you would know people meet and see GOD, not just in dreams or visions. Read Ezekiel in The Holy BIBLE. The Holy BIBLE was written by The Lineage of Adam, Enoch, Noah, Abraham, King David and millions more. In the Holy BIBLE a GREAT GREAT length of time was between the flood when GOD destroyed the world, and when GOD visits Abraham.
It is also written by the individuals who met and knew LORD JESUS CHRIST, the son of GOD and the savior of mankind. Which time is now recorded by. 2014 years A.D - Anno Domini - In the year of the LORD in latinhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_Domini


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Did you not know what inspired means? Do you not remember me posting about communicating with GOD everyday?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 2, 2014)

Durden,
Do have something to say relating to the situation, in the form of a question or statement? I mean I really can't express how much time we both are wasting with your insults, you typing them, me reading them.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you know what inspiration means? here it is
> 1. The divine influence that wrote the Bible ( Do you know what Influence means? to have influence on)
> 2.It also means drawing of breath
> Here is another translation of Timothy 3:16 if you're having trouble understanding the word inspiration. "All Scripture is God-breathed and is useful for teaching, rebuking, correcting and training in righteousness, so that the servant of God may be thoroughly equipped for every good work. "
> ...


I am not asking you the meaning...I am asking you if you have ever been inspired!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Durden,
> Do have something to say relating to the situation, in the form of a question or statement? I mean I really can't express how much time we both are wasting with your insults, you typing them, me reading them.


C'mon, you've got nothing better to do, and you're having a lot of fun. Each thing I posted was either a question or statement that was pertaining either to you or your thread. Thus relating to the situation. Duh. Almost nothing I've posted has been addressed, so why pretend you are going to start addressing them now?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I am not asking you the meaning...I am asking you if you have ever been inspired!!!


Hey, Pen! Give him a break.This guy has so much jesus stuffed into his skull that there isn't room to process your simple question... Can I get a Hallelujah?!


----------



## Ceepea (May 2, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Pen! Give him a break.This guy has so much jesus stuffed into his skull that there isn't room to process your simple question... Can I get a Hallelujah?!


He thinks free will exists because the bible says so. He doesn't need evidence, logic or reasoning. 

That should tell everyone a thing or two about his thought processes. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 2, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> He thinks free will exists because the bible says so. He doesn't need evidence, logic or reasoning.
> 
> That should tell everyone a thing or two about his thought processes. lol


It's a good thing that he doesn't need those things, because he doesn't seem to have access to them


----------



## Hubey (May 2, 2014)

His profile say everything he writes is fake. I'm moving on, I'm guessing he's here just to bother people. Dead ends here. Forum troll.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 3, 2014)

Ghostdriver, what do you think about the Gospel of Judas? is it fake?


Hubey said:


> His profile say everything he writes is fake. I'm moving on, I'm guessing he's here just to bother people.


 I figured he was trolling when he claimed to see demons.

Ghostdriver, have you read the Book of Giants found among the Dead Sea Scrolls?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Book_of_Giants


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

LOL you realize people can read what you have posted, about I have explained free will to you countless times Ceepea,
And no my profile doesn't say this is fake LOL Anyone who can read has noticed that Mr. Durden has asked no questions, and has done nothing but type ignorant insults, I don't care if you guys write something completely ignorant, or if you get the last post in after I sign off. The people who are actually reading this know the truth LOL and no matter how much you deny or hate that fact all one must do is read this thread from start to beginning. Yeah. I have seen demons man, shadow people, glowing red balls hovering in the sky, I have seen them with other witnesses all kinds of supernatural things, but what leaves me in real awe is when the ALL MIGHTY GOD
communicates with me.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

No I don't think I have ever read the "Book of Giants" found with the dead sea scrolls you say? I will research it, to see if I can answer if it is authentic or not, it's not that hard to do one, just need to see if it corresponds with the HOLY BIBLE and does not contradict its self. Thanks for asking a genuine question, and not being uncommunicative like the rest who decide to post of anger.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

If any parts were in the dead sea scrolls there is a high chance I have read it, how long is it? Do you have a link of where one can read it?


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL you realize people can read what you have posted, about I have explained free will to you countless times Ceepea,
> And no my profile doesn't say this is fake LOL Anyone who can read has noticed that Mr. Durden has asked no questions, and has done nothing but type ignorant insults, I don't care if you guys write something completely ignorant, or if you get the last post in after I sign off. The people who are actually reading this know the truth LOL and no matter how much you deny or hate that fact all one must do is read this thread from start to beginning. Yeah. I have seen demons man, shadow people, glowing red balls hovering in the sky, I have seen them with other witnesses all kinds of supernatural things, but what leaves me in real awe is when the ALL MIGHTY GOD
> communicates with me.


You don't understand what ignorant means. lol

If you think you've seen angels and demons you need medical attention, because you're delusional.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

The "Book OF Giants" is just a few fragments that has no order, with non complete sentences filled in by whoever decides too, it's a classic example of what taking the truth and messing with it will do, to keep the real truth secret. Yes, those fragments are true, but without complete sentences and just one word here, one word there, the Illuminati for lack of a better word, took that opportunity to go in add fake things, present it all out of order, to hide the truth, I just read http://www.gnosis.org/library/dss/dss_book_of_giants.htmn if one has read the BOOK OF ENOCH and the HOLY BIBLE you would see how wrong it is, first notice that there is more talk from the anonymous author assuming he knows, then there is of the fragments from dead sea scrolls, also notice how he says what's going on between paragraph and paragraph like he knows. Without complete sentences and pretext.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Okay ceepea lol,
Still here and saying nothing but insults I see. I don't need medical attention because I worship GOD LOL save your insults they are not forthcoming. 
Also TODAY IS THE SABBATH! praise the LORD GOD ALMIGHTY and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST! A perfect day to read HOLY SCRIPTURE! Smoke that good herb RIU members and enjoy it!


----------



## Skuxx (May 3, 2014)

I don't see why you're pushing the book of enoch so much. There are a lot of texts not part of the bible.... They can only make a book so long you know. Plus it doesn't do much good if you don't know how to read other biblical texts.

Why do you want people to read Ezekiel in particular? Explain in your words what Ezekiel meant by the wheel within a wheel analogy, and what he meant by the living creatures he saw, and how he described them etc... Just explain what some of the symbolism represents.

Also, in your words, what does being born again mean? What's the "second death" about???

What's the significance of passover? Last supper? The crucifixion? The resurrection?

Have you read other sacred books or text? If so, what? Have you studied the history, source, and origination of every writing you read? Study the original languages, people, and culture of these writings?


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Okay ceepea lol,
> Still here and saying nothing but insults I see. I don't need medical attention because I worship GOD LOL save your insults they are not forthcoming.
> Also TODAY IS THE SABBATH! praise the LORD GOD ALMIGHTY and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST! A perfect day to read HOLY SCRIPTURE! Smoke that good herb RIU members and enjoy it!


Next time you need medical attention why don't you pray instead of going to the Dr.? LOL

The only shame would be if your idiotic beliefs harm someone else....

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/friendlyatheist/2013/04/24/christian-couple-kills-their-second-child-with-prayer/


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

I've said lots, you've ignored it, spouted more inane scripture bullshit without adressing anything I've said, and now you continue writing like you've won the debate. 

You're sad. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL you realize people can read what you have posted, about I have explained free will to you countless times Ceepea,


You haven't explained it at all, you've only show that you do not understand it



> And no my profile doesn't say this is fake LOL Anyone who can read has noticed that Mr. Durden has asked no questions, and has done nothing but type ignorant insults. I don't care if you guys write something completely ignorant, or if you get the last post in after I sign off. The people who are actually reading this know the truth LOL and no matter how much you deny or hate that fact all one must do is read this thread from start to beginning. Yeah. I have seen demons man, shadow people, glowing red balls hovering in the sky, I have seen them with other witnesses all kinds of supernatural things, but what leaves me in real awe is when the ALL MIGHTY GOD
> communicates with me.


I haven't asked any questions? Now all can see your very poor cognitive abilities, and how dishonest you are. I went back over the entire thread, and chose questions I've asked from each post. I've kept some paragraphs together to keep the questions in context . They're all below in blue, how does that foot taste, deceitful one?



How do we know that the texts you are referring to are any more credible than holy texts from other religions? 


What facts have you given? That there's books of the bible that didn't make the final cut?


Ever hear this saying? 'There's something about that guy I just can't stand about me...'


No one seems to be interested in your personal experiences with god, why would they be?


This kind of arrogance is ridiculous. Do you know how large the known universe is? I'll bet you have no idea. To suggest that the entire cosmos, so grand that mankind could never reach most of it before the universe ends, was all made for one species of mammal on one tiny planet in one of billions of billions of galaxies??? No thinking person could hold such a infantile belief...


I've had several thoughtful posts throughout your thread that continue to be thoroughly ignored. It seems you are the one ignoring the points in others' posts, It seems your primary motivation here is to teach, but you have not demonstrated any qualifications for doing so. The fact that you don't seem to have even an elementary school science education suggests you should learn the basics of reality before you attempt to teach it. Also, this is a public forum, expect your ideas to be challenged. If they cannot withstand questioning and criticism, perhaps you should re-examine your ideas and/or your ability to teach...

Were you home-schooled?


You couldn't be referring to evolution by natural selection, could you? That would discredit you to the point of a living joke. There is mountains of evidence for evolution from many diverse fields. Do you understand evolution by natural selection?


Wow, your 5th grade education is showing. There are many things we can't disprove: werewolves, smurfs, transformers, gremlins, fairies, gnomes, superman, etc.. Just because we cannot disprove something does not make its existence likely. Perhaps the most important fallacy to learn is The Burden of Proof. It basically states that the one making the positive claim, as in one who says something _does _exist, has the burden of proving it. There are many whacky claims in this world, it isn't up to each one of us to disprove them all, it's up to the person making said claim to prove it. How did you get this far in life not knowing these basic concepts???




Have you even peeked at the list of logical fallacies I posted for you? Of course not, and why? Because you are not interested in improving your thinking or learning about reality, you are convinced and content with your comic book ideas regardless of their credibility. There is no empirical evidence for any of the things you posted above, so why would any adults be interested? Notice how no one seems interested in supporting your thread, even the theists. It seems you are wasting your time. Why not start threads on sites that have members with a similar mind set as yourself that share your unfounded beliefs? You don't seem to be faring very well here in regards to learning or teaching...



Almost nothing I've posted has been addressed, so why pretend you are going to start addressing them now?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I've said lots, you've ignored it, spouted more inane scripture bullshit without adressing anything I've said, and now you continue writing like you've won the debate.
> 
> You're sad. lol


 LOL NO YOU HAVEN'T


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL NO YOU HAVEN'T



You have yet to refute this; (Other than saying "NUH UH, NO IT'S NOT BECAUSE I SAY SO!!")



> I will explain how having 100% accurate predictions of the future requires that the person who *knows the future,* is also *controlling *the future.
> 
> First, let's discuss what *knowing* is. By this, I mean *certainty*.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Durden some questions! I have already given the answers but I will gladly repeat without the old copy n paste, now there was two actual questions in your tirade 
1. Proof the HOLY BIBLE is right others isnt
2. Proof the Book of Enoch was real but removed by the catholic church
You know what I will count the why isn't anyone responding thing as a legit questions so 3! three serious questions.
1. The Holy BIBLE is the only book that does not ever contradict it's self, all these other religions revolve around warping the Old Testament with major contradictions as a result. Also Jesus fulfilled every prophecy mentioned in the Old testament of the coming messiah.
Some of the things that contradicts it's self is that David in the Old testament states (which Jewish people believe) said (A Psalm of David.) The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool. referring to Christ.
Also the whole chapter about GOD asking Abraham so sacrifice his only son, is because he just wanted to show us that Abraham loved GOD and trusted GOD more then anything and even though GOD didn't make Abraham go through with it, it is to show us that he would. This is why GOD blessed his descendants and GOD actually sacrifice his son for the world. That's a couple for the Jewish religion. The muslim religion believes GOD has a brother and killing people is okay, need I say more??
The catholics claim they follow the HOLY BIBLE but worship saints and think a man can forgive sin named the pope, who they worship. The HOLY BIBLE says this is blaspheme.
2. Proof The Book Of Enoch is real- In the HOLY BIBLE read Genesis and JUDE. It's very soon in Genesis and it mentions how God took Enoch, also there are two Enochs. The Scribe Of Righteousness is mentioned after the first and is in the line of King David. Jude is a chapter by it's self in the HOLY BIBLE read it, it's about a page and will verify The Book Of Enoch.
3. No one replying but heathens- I have sent out many links referring to this thread which has contributed to the large numbers of views, many I assume are not members of RIU so cannot comment. Also there is a very, very small number of people who worship GOD and His Son Lord Christ.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 3, 2014)

You don't even know what Christianity is

What a dumbass


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Durden some questions! I have already given the answers but I will gladly repeat without the old copy n paste, now there was two actual questions in your tirade
> 1. Proof the HOLY BIBLE is right others isnt
> 2. Proof the Book of Enoch was real but removed by the catholic church
> You know what I will count the why isn't anyone responding thing as a legit questions so 3! three serious questions.
> ...



It's cute, he thinks those are answers.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I don't see why you're pushing the book of enoch so much. There are a lot of texts not part of the bible.... They can only make a book so long you know. Plus it doesn't do much good if you don't know how to read other biblical texts.
> 
> Why do you want people to read Ezekiel in particular? Explain in your words what Ezekiel meant by the wheel within a wheel analogy, and what he meant by the living creatures he saw, and how he described them etc... Just explain what some of the symbolism represents.
> 
> ...



HELLO! and welcome to my thread! you have some questions! lets see if I can help answer them.
1. Why read Ezekiel- I mentioned this because someone I think "penofreadywriter" made a post implying no one had ever seen GOD in person, just in dreams or something. There are many times when GOD communicates with angels but also with people directly. Ezekiel is one of those times.
2. I am in awe of the description that Ezekiel saw, i'm not sure about what he meant by wheel within a wheel. But we must try to understand verbatim. A wheel, within a wheel. Like rims possibly? And those creatures was what GOD was riding while sitting on his thrones. It had many heads, (for those who haven't read the creature also had wings and was flying)
3. Born again- Being born again is when you decide in your soul to give up all of ones evil desires and repent, and worship GOD, JESUS CHRIST in truth. You will receive the HOLY SPIRIT and forever be changed. Because you are born again. Now this isn't as easy as it sounds it took me countless times of failure and repentance and broken oaths to GOD to achieve being born again. The battle is more worth it then I could ever describe. Which is why I made this post to spread the truth.
4.Passover- This is the celebration of how GOD freed the slaves of Israel, they had a meal and put blood on the door so the "destroyer" (something that GOD made that destroys) would pass over there house and not the house of the Egyptians. The Egyptians owned slaves and were Pagans after many many many miracles that Mosses showed Pharaoh and the Egyptians they wouldn't let them go. Also this is a lesson to parents if your not raising your children to love GOD and setting forth a good example you are destroying your children.
5.Last supper- The last supper is the dinner Jesus Christ had with the apostles, Jesus always knew he was here to be tortured and killed for the sins of man, Jesus Christ was alive in heaven before he came to Earth, I know this because he mentions how he has met Abraham in chapter John, and in The Book Of Enoch, Enoch sees Jesus Christ. But back to the supper, Jesus again tells them that he must die for them to live by giving examples in the dinner with wine and blood instead of being direct like in previous passages. He also tell's Thomas Judas is the one who betrays Him. 
6. Crucifixion- This is when the blood of the livestock could no longer save all the sin in the world, and GOD being good, who no one else is, saved all those who seek repentance not worthy of salvation by the blood of His own perfect sinless Son Holy Lord Jesus Christ who he loves.
7. Second death- This is when one dies in sin without repentance, meets GOD the Judge and does not inherit the kingdom of heaven. And goes to Hell forever and ever, never to be removed. This is the second death.
8. Other Text- I have done research into many texts, and the history of such in my quest for wisdom. The only other BOOK that I consider HOLY TEXT would be the Book of Solomon, No contradictions fits perfectly, explains how people in the HOLY BIBLE know of this demon called "Beelzebub" as prince of demons, some people believe this is another name for Satan I disagree. The HOLY BIBLE also mentions Solomon many many times and has many passages that that he wrote like proverbs.
Oops almost forgot one
9. Resurrection- Christ rose from the dead on the third day, Now I know the third day is important because of Jonah the three days in a great fish (that GOD made to swallow him but keep him alive, not a whale) But I'm drawing a blank right now I will respond another time with why the three days was important. Well i'm glad to answer real questions hope you enjoyed reading.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It's cute, he thinks those are answers.


 Also it;s the only book that allows you to communicate with GOD with vivid instructions that work, but I have said that already in this thread many times and everyone refuses to try


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Also it;s the only book that allows you to communicate with GOD with vivid instructions that work, but I have said that already in this thread many times and everyone refuses to try


Lots of people talk to god, but if god talks back you go the insane asylum.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Lots of people talk to god, but if god talks back you go the insane asylum.


 No sir, GOD talks to me by revealing things to me, and with signs of awesome power and blessings. Glory to GOD They Key to happiness is a relationship with GOD, and the key to that has been made through GOD's sacrifice of HIS Son. Which Lord Christ willing laid down. Jesus Christ knows his people, and his people know him.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Some have gotten so upset by this thread I was hacked, and someone posted "Everything I say is a lie" LOL


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Glory to GOD that I may be a light in the darkness, and persecuted for the word of GOD! Glory to GOD and my Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever!


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No sir, GOD talks to me by revealing things to me, and with signs of awesome power and blessings.


There is no way you can demonstrate that. What you say are signs, I say are coincidences and confirmation bias. (Look it up!)



> Glory to GOD They Key to happiness is a relationship with GOD, and the key to that has been made through GOD's sacrifice of HIS Son. Which Lord Christ willing laid down. Jesus Christ knows his people, and his people know him.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Insults prove ignorance.


----------



## Ceepea (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Insults prove ignorance.


Another illogical statement.

I'm pretty sure you're a troll now.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

Man, you're really making things worse for yourself, do you know what your doing? Despite all the things I have said and options to discover the truth that lay before you, you continue to mock GOD. If you don't think insulting someone on a thread when people are trying to discover the truth about life is ignorant I strongly disagree, This is a serious thread for people who want to have serious questions now I have answered all your repetitive question about free will numerous times along with others questions. Now you just comment leaving insults in vain. That is the definition of trolling.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (May 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No sir, GOD talks to me by revealing things to me, and with signs of awesome power and blessings. Glory to GOD They Key to happiness is a relationship with GOD, and the key to that has been made through GOD's sacrifice of HIS Son. Which Lord Christ willing laid down. Jesus Christ knows his people, and his people know him.


Blahblahblahblahblaw.Dude I dont.I had a friend who told me god had cured him of his meth addiction, I told Him No...You People need a god because you never give yourself credit for amazing thing's.Maybe some issues.I Own my destiny and I have No God To Thank For It.All Thiest's just simply aren't buying the shit and every year the believer's are seeing the business that goes on and realizing that there is something even more spectacular than any God.Cosmos Dr Niel Degrass Tyson...Ignorance is no longer an excuse.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2014)

hydrotech364 said:


> Blahblahblahblahblaw.Dude I dont.I had a friend who told me god had cured him of his meth addiction, I told Him No...You People need a god because you never give yourself credit for amazing thing's.Maybe some issues.I Own my destiny and I have No God To Thank For It.All Thiest's just simply aren't buying the shit and every year the believer's are seeing the business that goes on and realizing that there is something even more spectacular than any God.Cosmos Dr Niel Degrass Tyson...Ignorance is no longer an excuse.


 You sound like a mad man, try prayer and repentance. Call out to GOD and JESUS CHRIST seriously your body and soul dies in sin, YOUR ARE GOING TO GET JUDGED fear judgment not death. I promise the EVIL people of this world who Kill, rape, and do the works of satan who love there sin and die loving it, those who will not repent, and will not bow to GOD, and hate righteousness will not rest in the ground like atheist wish, but will be burned forever and never escape the burning lake of fire.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Durden some questions! I have already given the answers but I will gladly repeat without the old copy n paste, now there was two actual questions in your tirade
> 1. Proof the HOLY BIBLE is right others isnt
> 2. Proof the Book of Enoch was real but removed by the catholic church
> You know what I will count the why isn't anyone responding thing as a legit questions so 3! three serious questions.
> 1. The Holy BIBLE is the only book that does not ever contradict it's self, all these other religions revolve around warping the Old Testament with major contradictions as a result. Also Jesus fulfilled every prophecy mentioned in the Old testament of the coming messiah.


Dude, you have GOT to be a troll. Even intelligent christians know that the bible is riddled with dozens of major contradictions. I'll list a few here, but you can check out many more here - http://infidels.org/library/modern/jim_meritt/bible-contradictions.html#father_of_joseph, or just google it. There's dozens of sites out there...

The Bible is riddled with repetitions and contradictions, things that the Bible bangers would be quick to point out in anything that they want to criticize. For instance, Genesis 1 and 2 disagree about the order in which things are created, and how satisfied God is about the results of his labors. The flood story is really two interwoven stories that contradict each other on how many of each kind of animal are to be brought into the Ark--is it one pair each or seven pairs each of the "clean" ones? The Gospel of John disagrees with the other three Gospels on the activities of Jesus Christ (how long had he stayed in Jerusalem--a couple of days or a whole year?) and all four Gospels contradict each other on the details of Jesus Christ's last moments and resurrection. The Gospels of Matthew and Luke contradict each other on the genealogy of Jesus Christ's father; though both agree that Joseph was not his real father. Repetitions and contradictions are understandable for a hodgepodge collection of documents, but not for some carefully constructed treatise, reflecting a well-thought-out plan.

Of the various methods I've seen to "explain" these:

1. "That is to be taken metaphorically." In other words, what is written is not what is meant. I find this entertaining, especially for those who decide what ISN'T to be taken as other than the absolute WORD OF GOD--which just happens to agree with the particular thing they happen to want...

2. "There was more there than...." This is used when one verse says "there was a" and another says "there was b," so they decide there was "a" AND "b"--which is said nowhere. This makes them happy, since it doesn't say there WASN'T "a+b." But it doesn't say there was "a+b+little green martians." This is often the same crowd that insists theirs is the ONLY possible interpretation (i.e., only "a") and the only way. I find it entertaining they they don't mind adding to verses.

3. "It has to be understood in context." I find this amusing because it comes from the same crowd that likes to push likewise extracted verses that support their particular view. Often it is just one of the verses in the contradictory set which is supposed to be taken as THE TRUTH when, if you add more to it, it suddenly becomes "out of context." How many of you have gotten JUST John 3:16 (taken out of all context) thrown at you?

4. "There was just a copying/writing error." This is sometimes called a "transcription error," as in where one number was meant and an incorrect one was copied down. Or what was "quoted" wasn't really what was said, but just what the author thought was said. And that's right--I'm not disagreeing with events, I'm disagreeing with what is WRITTEN. Which is apparently agreed that it is incorrect. This is an amusing misdirection to the problem that the Bible itself is wrong.

5. "That is a miracle." Naturally. That is why it is stated as fact.

6. "God works in mysterious ways." A useful dodge when the speaker doesn't understand the conflict between what the Bible SAYS and what they WISH it said.



> 2. Proof The Book Of Enoch is real- In the HOLY BIBLE read Genesis and JUDE. It's very soon in Genesis and it mentions how God took Enoch, also there are two Enochs. The Scribe Of Righteousness is mentioned after the first and is in the line of King David. Jude is a chapter by it's self in the HOLY BIBLE read it, it's about a page and will verify The Book Of Enoch.


I didn't ask you if the enoch book is real, I asked you how we can know that it is credible. You cannot use the bible to support the book of enoch, as the bible is not a credible source. It's like someone saying that all the events in Star Wars really happened, and when someone else asks how we know this, the first person says that it is supported by Indiana Jones. WTF?



> 3. No one replying but heathens- I have sent out many links referring to this thread which has contributed to the large numbers of views, many I assume are not members of RIU so cannot comment. Also there is a very, very small number of people who worship GOD and His Son Lord Christ.


Yes, a very small number. Just over 2 billion. Do you not know anything about this religion on which you base your life? There are many, many christians on RIU and they are not showing support for you or your 'teachings'. You are ineffective. There were many more questions in my post above, the fact that you could only decipher three is very telling of your mental abilities. You are either a troll or a joke of a person, I'd like to think it's the former...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You sound like a mad man, try prayer and repentance. Call out to GOD and JESUS CHRIST seriously your body and soul dies in sin, YOUR ARE GOING TO GET JUDGED fear judgment not death. I promise the EVIL people of this world who Kill, rape, and do the works of satan who love there sin and die loving it,* those who will not repent, and will not bow to GOD, and hate righteousness will not rest in the ground like atheist wish, but will be burned forever and never escape the burning lake of fire.*




*Nah, we'll be fine...*


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Glory to GOD that I may be a light in the darkness, and persecuted for the word of GOD! Glory to GOD and my Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever!


Now we can begin to see your true agenda: start a thread to look purposefully pathetic, be persecuted by the heathens and get beaten down so that you may get off masochistically (again and again, you're insatiable) like that jebus guy, and by so doing you attain glory through your martyr complex. Worked like a charm, too...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 4, 2014)

He is a troll

Let this idiots thread die


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I didn't ask you if the enoch book is real, I asked you how we can know that it is credible. You cannot use the bible to support the book of enoch, as the bible is not a credible source. It's like someone saying that all the events in Star Wars really happened, and when someone else asks how we know this, the first person says that it is supported by Indiana Jones. WTF?


You mean just because they're both Lucas films doesn't make either of them true? HOW DARE YOU.

I demand you pray to the little lord baby Jesus.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Dude, you have GOT to be a troll. Even intelligent christians know that the bible is riddled with dozens of major contradictions. I'll list a few here, but you can check out many more here - http://infidels.org/library/modern/jim_meritt/bible-contradictions.html#father_of_joseph, or just google it. There's dozens of sites out there...
> 
> The Bible is riddled with repetitions and contradictions, things that the Bible bangers would be quick to point out in anything that they want to criticize. For instance, Genesis 1 and 2 disagree about the order in which things are created, and how satisfied God is about the results of his labors. The flood story is really two interwoven stories that contradict each other on how many of each kind of animal are to be brought into the Ark--is it one pair each or seven pairs each of the "clean" ones? The Gospel of John disagrees with the other three Gospels on the activities of Jesus Christ (how long had he stayed in Jerusalem--a couple of days or a whole year?) and all four Gospels contradict each other on the details of Jesus Christ's last moments and resurrection. The Gospels of Matthew and Luke contradict each other on the genealogy of Jesus Christ's father; though both agree that Joseph was not his real father. Repetitions and contradictions are understandable for a hodgepodge collection of documents, but not for some carefully constructed treatise, reflecting a well-thought-out plan.
> 
> ...



You sir are a liar LOL or cannot understand the word of GOD, The HOLY BIBLE contradicts it's self LOL didn't we just go over how the only Scripture that's HOLY and not contradicting is THE HOLY BIBLE? The section of the Flood contradicting it's self lol how so? Unclean animals? There is unclean food, that you can't eat. A dead animal is unclean, not a living. All the animals you see today were in the ark, the ones that are dead like Dinosaurs were not.. pretty simple. And no John nor any of the rest of the gospels disagree with the order of events in crucifixion, please show me the quotes you can't understand and I will explain it, we see many times through out the HOLY BIBLE those who do not love GOD do not comprehend. Nothing says anything contradicting about Joseph, he was Marry's husband and although GOD is Jesus Christ father he was the one who lived and saw Jesus grow into a adult. ( also note that Jesus was in heaven before he came to Earth) So list the contradictions you claim and I will vividly, give you a example of how it is you who cannot understand the word of GOD and what's actually being said.
Love you all and I am gladly willing to answer any questions about My Heavenly Father, and My Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> *Nah, we'll be fine...*


No, You sound like a mad man, try prayer and repentance. Call out to GOD and JESUS CHRIST seriously your body and soul dies in sin, YOUR ARE GOING TO GET JUDGED fear judgment not death. I promise the EVIL people of this world who Kill, rape, and do the works of satan who love there sin and die loving it,* those who will not repent, and will not bow to GOD, and hate righteousness will not rest in the ground like atheist wish, but will be burned forever and never escape the burning lake of fire.*


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You mean just because they're both Lucas films doesn't make either of them true? HOW DARE YOU.
> 
> I demand you pray to the little lord baby Jesus.


 If one used the HOLY BIBLE to live by, One can communicate with GOD thus proving it's authenticity, and if the HOLY BIBLE then states the book of Enoch is true, then it IS true because, as I said by communicating with GOD, one know the HOLY BIBLE is true.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

Padawanbater2 said:


> He is a troll
> 
> Let this idiots thread die


 Your the troll with your insults and death threats.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

Pay no attention to the background picture referring to the tribes as races that's not mentioned in The HOLY BIBLE. that's just what some guy added. But listen to the song which was written by King David the one who killed the Giant Nephilim.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

This song is sung in Hebrew the original langue it was written by Kind David over 2,000 years ago





You guys keep sharing your cult classic movies which make you feel safe because soo many are willing to revolt with you. The HOLY BIBLE says you heathens and pagans will gather in numbers but will NOT prevail. Just because millions of chose to go to Hell doesn't mean Hell can get full, or GOD will change what's right for those who love evil because of the massive revolt.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

You can quote these movies with your little jokes that they say in fight club, pulp fiction, jay and silent bob ,the matrix, lord of the rings, sin city, all this Illuminati trash man, trying to make you feel okay about the decision not to worship GOD but they aren't a excuse, there is no excuse for blaspheme and sinning and not worshiping GOD and Jesus Christ. The option is always there waiting for you to follow the path of righteousness. 
( Note : I think the Lord of the rings got this idea of a powerful ring from the testament of Solomon which has also been removed from the HOLY BIBLE by the Catholic Country.)


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

Stop running from GOD people.


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You sir are a liar LOL or cannot understand the word of GOD, The HOLY BIBLE contradicts it's self LOL didn't we just go over how the only Scripture that's HOLY and not contradicting is THE HOLY BIBLE?


No,that's what *you *said. *We *can actually show you the contradictions. 

*1. God is satisfied with his works
Gen 1:31
God is dissatisfied with his works. 
Gen 6:6*
2. God dwells in chosen temples
2 Chron 7:12,16
God dwells not in temples
Acts 7:48
*3. God dwells in light
Tim 6:16
God dwells in darkness
1 Kings 8:12/ Ps 18:11/ Ps 97:2*
4. God is seen and heard
Ex 33:23/ Ex 33:11/ Gen 3:9,10/ Gen 32:30/ Is 6:1/
Ex 24:9-11
God is invisible and cannot be heard
John 1:18/ John 5:37/ Ex 33:20/ 1 Tim 6:16
* 5. God is tired and rests
Ex 31:17
God is never tired and never rests
Is 40:28*
6. God is everywhere present, sees and knows all things
Prov 15:3/ Ps 139:7-10/ Job 34:22,21
God is not everywhere present, neither sees nor knows all 
things
Gen 11:5/ Gen 18:20,21/ Gen 3:8
* 7. God knows the hearts of men
Acts 1:24/ Ps 139:2,3
God tries men to find out what is in their heart
Deut 13:3/ Deut 8:2/ Gen 22:12*
8. God is all powerful
Jer 32:27/ Matt 19:26
God is not all powerful
Judg 1:19
* 9. God is unchangeable
James 1:17/ Mal 3:6/ Ezek 24:14/ Num 23:19
God is changeable
Gen 6:6/ Jonah 3:10/ 1 Sam 2:30,31/ 2 Kings 20:1,4,5,6/ 
Ex 33:1,3,17,14*
10. God is just and impartial
Ps 92:15/ Gen 18:25/ Deut 32:4/ Rom 2:11/ Ezek 18:25
God is unjust and partial
Gen 9:25/ Ex 20:5/ Rom 9:11-13/ Matt 13:12
* 11. God is the author of evil
Lam 3:38/ Jer 18:11/ Is 45:7/ Amos 3:6/ Ezek 20:25
God is not the author of evil
1 Cor 14:33/ Deut 32:4/ James 1:13*
12. God gives freely to those who ask
James 1:5/ Luke 11:10
God withholds his blessings and prevents men from receiving 
them
John 12:40/ Josh 11:20/ Is 63:17
*13. God is to be found by those who seek him
Matt 7:8/ Prov 8:17
God is not to be found by those who seek him
Prov 1:28*
14. God is warlike
Ex 15:3/ Is 51:15
God is peaceful
Rom 15:33/ 1 Cor 14:33
*15. God is cruel, unmerciful, destructive, and ferocious
Jer 13:14/ Deut 7:16/ 1 Sam 15:2,3/ 1 Sam 6:19
God is kind, merciful, and good
James 5:11/ Lam 3:33/ 1 Chron 16:34/ Ezek 18:32/ Ps 145:9/ 
1 Tim 2:4/ 1 John 4:16/ Ps 25:8*
16. God's anger is fierce and endures long
Num 32:13/ Num 25:4/ Jer 17:4
God's anger is slow and endures but for a minute
Ps 103:8/ Ps 30:5
* 17. God commands, approves of, and delights in burnt offerings, 
sacrifices ,and holy days
Ex 29:36/ Lev 23:27/ Ex 29:18/ Lev 1:9
God disapproves of and has no pleasure in burnt offerings, 
sacrifices, and holy days.
Jer 7:22/ Jer 6:20/ Ps 50:13,4/ Is 1:13,11,12*
18. God accepts human sacrifices
2 Sam 21:8,9,14/ Gen 22:2/ Judg 11:30-32,34,38,39
God forbids human sacrifice
Deut 12:30,31
*19. God tempts men
Gen 22:1/ 2 Sam 24:1/ Jer 20:7/ Matt 6:13
God tempts no man
James 1:13*
20. God cannot lie
Heb 6:18
God lies by proxy; he sends forth lying spirits t deceive
2 Thes 2:11/ 1 Kings 22:23/ Ezek 14:9
* 21. Because of man's wickedness God destroys him
Gen 6:5,7
Because of man's wickedness God will not destroy him
Gen 8:21*
22. God's attributes are revealed in his works.
Rom 1:20
God's attributes cannot be discovered
Job 11:7/ Is 40:28
*23. There is but one God
Deut 6:4
There is a plurality of gods
Gen 1:26/ Gen 3:22/ Gen 18:1-3/ 1 John 5:7*




> The section of the Flood contradicting it's self lol how so? Unclean animals? There is unclean food, that you can't eat. A dead animal is unclean, not a living. All the animals you see today were in the ark, the ones that are dead like Dinosaurs were not.. pretty simple.


How did the Panda's and Koala's get to Israel? How did Noah store all the bamboo for the pandas and keep the Polar bears cold?



> And no John nor any of the rest of the gospels disagree with the order of events in crucifixion, please show me the quotes you can't understand and I will explain it, we see many times through out the HOLY BIBLE those who do not love GOD do not comprehend. Nothing says anything contradicting about Joseph, he was Marry's husband and although GOD is Jesus Christ father he was the one who lived and saw Jesus grow into a adult. ( also note that Jesus was in heaven before he came to Earth) So list the contradictions you claim and I will vividly, give you a example of how it is you who cannot understand the word of GOD and what's actually being said.
> Love you all and I am gladly willing to answer any questions about My Heavenly Father, and My Lord Jesus Christ.


SEE #23.... There is but one god....


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2014)

*24. Robbery commanded
Ex 3:21,22/ Ex 12:35,36
Robbery forbidden
Lev 19:13/ Ex 20:15*
25. Lying approved and sanctioned
Josh 2:4-6/ James 2:25/ Ex 1:18-20/ 1 Kings 22:21,22
Lying forbidden
Ex 20:16/ Prov 12:22/ Rev 21:8
* 26. Hatred to the Edomite sanctioned
2 Kings 14:7,3
Hatred to the Edomite forbidden
Deut 23:7*
27. Killing commanded
Ex 32:27
Killing forbidden
Ex 20:13
*28. The blood-shedder must die
Gen 9:5,6
The blood-shedder must not die
Gen 4:15*
29. The making of images forbidden
Ex 20:4
The making of images commanded
Ex 25:18,20
*30. Slavery and oppression ordained
Gen 9:25/ Lev 25:45,46/ Joel 3:8
Slavery and oppression forbidden
Is 58:6/ Ex 22:21/ Ex 21:16/ Matt 23:10*
31. Improvidence enjoyed
Matt 6:28,31,34/ Luke 6:30,35/ Luke 12:3
Improvidence condemned
1 Tim 5:8/ Prov 13:22
* 32. Anger approved
Eph 4:26
Anger disapproved
Eccl 7:9/ Prov 22:24/ James 1:20*
33. Good works to be seen of men
Matt 5:16
Good works not to be seen of men
Matt 6:1
* 34. Judging of others forbidden
Matt 7:1,2
Judging of others approved
1 Cor 6:2-4/ 1 Cor 5:12*
35. Christ taught non-resistance
Matt 5:39/ Matt 26:52
Christ taught and practiced physical resistance
*Luke 22:36/ John 2:15
36. Christ warned his followers not to fear being killed
Luke 12:4
Christ himself avoided the Jews for fear of being killed
John 7:1*
37. Public prayer sanctioned
1 Kings 8:22,54, 9:3 
Public prayer disapproved
Matt 6:5,6
*38. Importunity in prayer commended
Luke 18:5,7
Importunity in prayer condemned
Matt 6:7,8*
39. The wearing of long hair by men sanctioned
Judg 13:5/ Num 6:5
The wearing of long hair by men condemned
1 Cor 11:14
* 40. Circumcision instituted
Gen 17:10
Circumcision condemned
Gal 5:2*
41. The Sabbath instituted
Ex 20:8
The Sabbath repudiated
Is 1:13/ Rom 14:5/ Col 2:16
*42. The Sabbath instituted because God rested on the seventh day
Ex 20:11
The Sabbath instituted because God brought the Israelites 
out of Egypt
Deut 5:15*
43. No work to be done on the Sabbath under penalty of death
Ex 31:15/ Num 15:32,36
Jesus Christ broke the Sabbath and justified his disciples in 
the same
John 5:16/ Matt 12:1-3,5
* 44. Baptism commanded
Matt 28:19
Baptism not commanded
1 Cor 1:17,14*
45. Every kind of animal allowed for food.
Gen 9:3/ 1 Cor 10:25/ Rom 14:14
Certain kinds of animals prohibited for food.
Deut 14:7,8
* 46. Taking of oaths sanctioned
Num 30:2/ Gen 21:23-24,31/ Gen 31:53/ Heb 6:13
Taking of oaths forbidden
Matt 5:34*
47. Marriage approved
Gen 2:18/ Gen 1:28/ Matt 19:5/ Heb 13:4
Marriage disapproved
1 Cor 7:1/ 1 Cor 7:7,8
*48. Freedom of divorce permitted
Deut 24:1/ Deut 21:10,11,14
Divorce restricted
Matt 5:32*
49. Adultery forbidden
Ex 20:14/ Heb 13:4
Adultery allowed
Num 31:18/ Hos 1:2; 2:1-3
* 50. Marriage or cohabitation with a sister denounced
Deut 27:22/ Lev 20:17
Abraham married his sister and God blessed the union
Gen 20:11,12/ Gen 17:16*
51. A man may marry his brother's widow
Deut 25:5
A man may not marry his brother's widow
Lev 20:21
* 52. Hatred to kindred enjoined
Luke 14:26
Hatred to kindred condemned
Eph 6:2/ Eph 5:25,29*
53. Intoxicating beverages recommended
Prov 31:6,7/ 1 Tim 5:23/ Ps 104:15
Intoxicating beverages discountenanced
Prov 20:1/ Prov 23:31,32
* 54. It is our duty to obey our rulers, who are God's ministers 
and punish evil doers only
Rom 13:1-3,6
It is not our duty to obey rulers, who sometimes punish the 
good and receive unto themselves damnation therefor
Ex 1:17,20/ Dan 3:16,18/ Dan 6:9,7,10/ Acts 4:26,27/ 
Mark 12:38,39,40/ Luke 23:11,24,33,35*
55. Women's rights denied
Gen 3:16/ 1 Tim 2:12/ 1 Cor 14:34/ 1 Pet 3:6
Women's rights affirmed
Judg 4:4,14,15/ Judg 5:7/ Acts 2:18/ Acts 21:9
* 56. Obedience to masters enjoined
Col 3:22,23/ 1 Pet 2:18
Obedience due to God only
Matt 4:10/ 1 Cor 7:23/ Matt 23:10*
57. There is an unpardonable sin
Mark 3:29
There is not unpardonable sin
Acts 13:39


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2014)

*Historical Facts*

* 58. Man was created after the other animals
Gen 1:25,26,27
Man was created before the other animals
Gen 2:18,19*
59. Seed time and harvest were never to cease
Gen 8:22
Seed time and harvest did cease for seven years
Gen 41:54,56/ Gen 45:6
* 60. God hardened Pharaoh's heart
Ex 4:21/ Ed 9:12
Pharaoh hardened his own heart
Ex 8:15*
61. All the cattle and horses in Egypt died
Ex 9:3,6/ 14:9
All the horses of Egypt did not die
Ex 14:9
* 62. Moses feared Pharaoh
Ex 2:14,15,23; 4:19
Moses did not fear Pharaoh
Heb 11:27*
63. There died of the plague twenty-four thousand
Num 25:9
There died of the plague but twenty-three thousand
1 Cor 10:8
*64. John the Baptist was Elias
Matt 11:14
John the Baptist was not Elias
John 1:21*
65. The father of Joseph, Mary's husband was Jacob
Matt 1:16
The father of Mary's husband was Heli
Luke 3:23
6*6. The father of Salah was Arphaxad
Gen 11:12
The father of Salah was Cainan
Luke 3:35,36*
67. There were fourteen generations from Abraham to David
Matt 1:17
There were but thirteen generations from Abraham to David
Matt 1:2-6
* 68. There were fourteen generations from the Babylonian captivity 
to Christ.
Matt 1:17
There were but thirteen generations from the Babylonian 
captivity to Christ
Matt 1:12-16*
69. The infant Christ was taken into Egypt
Matt 2:14,15,19,21,23
The infant Christ was not taken into Egypt
Luke 2:22, 39
* 70. Christ was tempted in the wilderness
Mark 1:12,13
Christ was not tempted in the wilderness
John 2:1,2*
71. Christ preached his first sermon on the mount
Matt 5:1,2
Christ preached his first sermon on the plain
Luke 6:17,20
* 72. John was in prison when Jesus went into Galilee
Mark 1:14
John was not in prison when Jesus went into Galilee
John 1:43/ John 3:22-24*
73. Christ's disciples were commanded to go forth with a staff 
and sandals
Mark 6:8,9
Christ's disciples were commanded to go forth with neither
staffs nor sandals.
Matt 10:9,10
*74. A woman of Canaan besought Jesus
Matt 15:22
It was a Greek woman who besought Him
Mark 7:26*
75. Two blind men besought Jesus
Matt 20:30
Only one blind man besought Him
Luke 18:35,38
* 76. Christ was crucified at the third hour
Mark 15:25
Christ was not crucified until the sixth hour
John 19:14,15*
77. The two thieves reviled Christ.
Matt 27:44/ Mark 15:32
Only one of the thieves reviled Christ
Luke 23:39,40
*78. Satan entered into Judas while at supper
John 13:27
Satan entered into him before the supper
Luke 22:3,4,7*
79. Judas committed suicide by hanging
Matt 27:5
Judas did not hang himself, but died another way
Acts 1:18
* 80. The potter's field was purchased by Judas
Acts 1:18
The potter's field was purchased by the Chief Priests
Matt 27:6,7*
81. There was but one woman who came to the sepulchre
John 20:1
There were two women who came to the sepulchre
Matt 28:1
* 82. There were three women who came to the sepulchre
Mark 16:1
There were more than three women who came to the sepulchre
Luke 24:10*
83. It was at sunrise when they came to the sepulchre
Mark 16:2
It was some time before sunrise when they came.
John 20:1
* 84. There were two angels seen by the women at the sepulchre, and 
they were standing up.
Luke 24:4
There was but one angel seen, and he was sitting down.
Matt 28:2,5*
85. There were two angels seen within the sepulchre.
John 20:11,12
There was but one angel seen within the sepulchre
Mark 16:5
* 86. Christ was to be three days and three nights in the grave
Matt 12:40
Christ was but two days and two nights in the grave
Mark 15:25,42,44,45,46; 16:9>*
87. Holy ghost bestowed at pentecost
Acts 1:8,5
Holy ghost bestowed before pentecost
John 20:22
* 88. The disciples were commanded immediately after the 
resurrection to go into Galilee
Matt 28:10
The disciples were commanded immediately after the 
resurrection to go tarry at Jerusalem
Luke 24:49*
89. Jesus first appeared to the eleven disciples in a room at 
Jerusalem
Luke 24:33,36,37/ John 20:19
Jesus first appeared to the eleven on a mountain in Galilee
Matt 28:16,17
* 90. Christ ascended from Mount Olivet
Acts 1:9,12
Christ ascended from Bethany
Luke 24:50,51*
91. Paul's attendants heard the miraculous voice, and stood 
speechless
Acts 9:7
Paul's attendants heard not the voice and were prostrate
Acts 26:14
*92. Abraham departed to go into Canaan
Gen 12:5
Abraham went not knowing where
Heb 11:8*
93. Abraham had two sons
Gal 4:22
Abraham had but one son
* Heb 11:17
94. Keturah was Abraham's wife
Gen 25:1
Keturah was Abraham's concubine
1 Chron 1:32*
95. Abraham begat a son when he was a hundred years old, by the 
interposition of Providence
Gen 21:2/ Rom 4:19/ Heb 11:12
Abraham begat six children more after he was a hundred years 
old without any interposition of providence
Gen 25:1,2
* 96. Jacob bought a sepulchre from Hamor
Josh 24:32
Abraham bought it of Hamor
Acts 7:16*
97. God promised the land of Canaan to Abraham and his seed 
forever
Gen 13:14,15,17; 17:8
Abraham and his seed never received the promised land
Acts 7:5/ Heb 11:9,13
* 98. Goliath was slain by Elhanan
2 Sam 21:19 *note, was changed in translation to be 
correct. Original manuscript was incorrect>
The brother of Goliath was slain by Elhanan
1 Chron 20:5*
99. Ahaziah began to reign in the twelfth year of Joram
2 Kings 8:25
Ahaziah began to reign in the eleventh year of Joram
2 Kings 9:29
*100. Michal had no child
2 Sam 6:23
Michal had five children
2 Sam 21:8*
101. David was tempted by the Lord to number Israel
2 Sam 24:1
David was tempted by Satan to number the people
1 Chron 21:1
*102. The number of fighting men of Israel was 800,000; and of 
Judah 500,000
2 Sam 24:9
The number of fighting men of Israel was 1,100,000; and of 
Judah 470,000
1 Chron 21:5*
103. David sinned in numbering the people
2 Sam 24:10
David never sinned, except in the matter of Uriah
1 Kings 15:5
* 104. One of the penalties of David's sin was seven years of 
famine.
2 Sam 24:13
It was not seven years, but three years of famine
1 Chron 21:11,12*
105. David took seven hundred horsemen
2 Sam 8:4
David took seven thousand horsemen
1 Chron 18:4
*106. David bought a threshing floor for fifty shekels of silver
2 Sam 24:24
David bought the threshing floor for six hundred shekels of 
gold
1 Chron 21:25*
107. David's throne was to endure forever.
Ps 89:35-37
David's throne was cast down
Ps 89:44


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2014)

I have like 3 more pages of contradictions for you to respond to.

Let me know when you want to start on the next bunch.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> No,that's what *you *said. *We *can actually show you the contradictions.
> 
> *1. God is satisfied with his works
> Gen 1:31
> ...


 WOW taking things out of context much? try again and use complete sentences. LOL anyone can take one word of the BIBLE and look for the opposite words! LOL Lets talk about what's happening and the complete sentences okay? Try again.. and the Panda and Koala and polar bears question. This was before the tower of Babel before GOD scattered them among the earth and divided the continents the land and weather was much different. Don't worry i'm sure GOD told Noah to bring food.lol


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

Using different events and acting like it's the same one and taking things out of context and not in order. LOL! you get this off a website man LOL! I know different things have happened in the HOLY BIBLE! not contradicting THINGS but yes things change and people do LOL I bet you were so happy posting this lol I'm waiting man pick something you thinks a contradiction use complete sentences and make it a question. take your time I'm gunna go smoke


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Using different events and acting like it's the same one and taking things out of context and not in order. LOL! you get this off a website man LOL!


Yep. It's from a website and that means nothing. They're not out of context.... perhaps if you actually read them instead of making idiotic blanket statements, you might be able to figure it out....




> I know different things have happened in the HOLY BIBLE! not contradicting THINGS but yes things change and people do LOL


Not contradicting things, eh?

New International Version Genesis 31:17
It will be a sign between me and the Israelites forever, for in six days the LORD made the heavens and the earth, *and on the seventh day he rested and was refreshed*.'"

*Isaiah 40:28*
New International Version (NIV)

28 Do you not know?
Have you not heard?
The Lord is the everlasting God,
the Creator of the ends of the earth.
*He will not grow tired or weary,*
and his understanding no one can fathom.


Which is it? Does he need to rest, or does he never rest? This is but ONE TINY example of the hypocrisy of the bible.





> I bet you were so happy posting this lol I'm waiting man pick something you thinks a contradiction use complete sentences and make it a question. take your time I'm gunna go smoke


Getting high is the last thing you need to do. The fact that the sentences are short, says nothing about their lack of credibility. If you'd like to actually address some of them, we can talk. If you're not going to bother to read and address them, and instead are going to attack the format in which they're presented, I'm going to call you a dumbass that has no counter-argument. Why else would you refuse to address any of the MANY contradictions in the bible that have been presented based on the fact you don't like the way they're 'typed'.... you're a joke. Not even a joke, a pretend joke. 




ghostdriver said:


> WOW taking things out of context much? try again and use complete sentences. LOL anyone can take one word of the BIBLE and look for the opposite words! LOL Lets talk about what's happening and the complete sentences okay? Try again.. and the Panda and Koala and polar bears question. This was before the tower of Babel before GOD scattered them among the earth and divided the continents the land and weather was much different. Don't worry i'm sure GOD told Noah to bring food.lol


The structure says nothing about the content. Read it, and respond or fuck off.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Yep. It's from a website and that means nothing. They're not out of context.... perhaps if you actually read them instead of making idiotic blanket statements, you might be able to figure it out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well glad you made a actual question now I will explain it how I mentioned earlier. Remember when I said you were talking things out of context and order. This is what I was talking about. GOD made creation and rested. This is the beginning of Life. GOD doesn't make creation twice. When Isaiah states GOD will not grow weary or tired, it's true GOD will never get tired or weary because GOD will not make creation twice. NO CONTRADICTIONS HERE easy to figure out to any one who has read the word of GOD, but because you choose not to, and to ask these things to try to go against GOD rather then for actual wisdom, You ask any question and I will keep knocking down for ya!


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Some have gotten so upset by this thread I was hacked, and someone posted "Everything I say is a lie" LOL


Don't lie, people would prefer it if you where a troll.
What do you think about Howard Stern ghostdriver?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Don't lie, people would prefer it if you where a troll.
> What do you think about Howard Stern ghostdriver?


I'm not lying I got hacked, "they posted everything I say is a lie" on my profile and Howard Stern has demons in him, he promotes incest. The people who are trolling is the ones who chose to ignore everything I type, and then types insults because they feel insulted I am telling what they are doing is wrong. Proud to be the Light in the Darkness, Blessed to be persecuted for the word of GOD


----------



## ghostdriver (May 4, 2014)

This is what the Creator of the matter say's about people choosing to use the excuse of "I don't believe" as a reason to continually live in Sin and not pick up a HOLY BIBLE then repent to see the glory of the LORD's works personally. 
_
"As_ they gather silver, and brass, and iron, and lead, and tin, into the midst of the furnace, to blow the fire upon it, to melt _it_; so will I gather_you_ in mine anger and in my fury, and I will leave _you there_, and melt you."-Ezekiel 22

"Can thine heart endure, or can thine hands be strong, in the days that I shall deal with thee? I the LORD have spoken _it_, and will do _it_." - Ezekiel 22


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2014)

Guys, ghostdriver is Neveah! Think about it, the trolling style, the seeming lack of comprehension, and now he's posting pro-christian videos along with ufo videos. Plus, Neveah hasn't posted since this joker started. Good going, George! That was a lot of fun, you are the best at what you do, you sly dog


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well glad you made a actual question now I will explain it how I mentioned earlier. Remember when I said you were talking things out of context and order. This is what I was talking about. GOD made creation and rested. This is the beginning of Life. GOD doesn't make creation twice. When Isaiah states GOD will not grow weary or tired, it's true GOD will never get tired or weary because GOD will not make creation twice. NO CONTRADICTIONS HERE


It doesn't say anything about CREATION it says 'god cannot tire'. 

YOU are making an ASSUMPTION, I am taking what's written and comparing the two things directly.




> easy to figure out to any one who has read the word of GOD, but because you choose not to, and to ask these things to try to go against GOD rather then for actual wisdom, You ask any question and I will keep knocking down for ya!


Your answers might satisfy a child, but any adult with a shred of critical thinking skills thinks you're a moron.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 4, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Guys, ghostdriver is Neveah! Think about it, the trolling style, the seeming lack of comprehension, and now he's posting pro-christian videos along with ufo videos. Plus, Neveah hasn't posted since this joker started. Good going, George! That was a lot of fun, you are the best at what you do, you sly dog


I was wondering where he was lol...


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 5, 2014)

Ghostdriver, what do you think about the 7 Laws of Noah? (Noahide Laws)
Wikipedia says: "any non-Jew who adheres to these laws is regarded as a _righteous gentile_, and is assured of a place in the world to come, the final reward of the righteous."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noahide_laws


----------



## ghostdriver (May 5, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It doesn't say anything about CREATION it says 'god cannot tire'.
> 
> YOU are making an ASSUMPTION, I am taking what's written and comparing the two things directly.
> 
> ...



*He will not grow tired or weary- Isaiah 40::28 This is because this is after creation, GOD will never create ALL creation again. So therefore "He will not grow tired or weary" this is the second time I explained this to you.

Here is a video of some demonic (fallen Angels) activity above the Jerusalem the Dome of the Rock. 



 *


----------



## Agracan (May 5, 2014)

What I find baffling is anyone claiming they know what God wants, intends, thinks or anything of that sort. How can an imperfect being (human) understand a perfect being (God)? How can any person be so arrogant as to say THEY are the one who understands God?

Take any object in front of you, a pen, a blade of grass, a spec of dirt, and tell me that you completely understand it, it's makeup, it's purpose, it's origin etc. I will venture a wild guess and say you can't, all of these things are finite, imperfect (some will say they are perfect in their imperfection, this is beside the point). So if we can't understand these very "simple" things, how can we understand anything of an omnipotent, omniscient, omnipresent entity.


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2014)

Hubey said:


> How is free will truly free if god will punish me for my decision?
> I've repeated this, again.


I'm a couple of pages back, still a bit to catch up on, but thought I might pitch in...agin....

The lord's prayer....

Our father, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name, thy will be done..... hang on.... who's will? So I'm free to do as he wishes. That kind of erodes my 'freedom' in the situation. And to use my own will freely, and for it to be my own choice and not just a carbon copy of god's will, it would have to be different. And probably punishable. So it's try and mimic god or be damned. 
And.... god let's children get murdered and abused by not stopping it and then supposedly punishing the offender. Of course, in reality, most of the abused become abusers to some degree, so god might like to adjust his policy here a little. It seems a little..... standoffish to let it perpetuate. 

Also, while I'm barely contributing here, if Jesus knew he was the son of god, and was a jew, and was kind of right about most things.... doesn't that just make being non-jewish wrong? God's son was a jew. Sent here to sort us all out, and then loads of people abandon Judaism in favour of their new fangled religion? Dunno, but seems like someone messed up there...

Righty, back to page 15 to catch up...


----------



## Growan (May 5, 2014)

...phee-ew. This is a long-assed thread...


----------



## Ceepea (May 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *He will not grow tired or weary- Isaiah 40::28 This is because this is after creation, GOD will never create ALL creation again. So therefore "He will not grow tired or weary" this is the second time I explained this to you.
> 
> Here is a video of some demonic activity above the Jerusalem the Dome of the Rock.
> 
> ...


 LOL.... what a guy! I find it amusing that you think that YOU can somehow interpret the bible "as it was meant to be" lol....

What about the other 107 contradictions I posted?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 5, 2014)

Agracan said:


> What I find baffling is anyone claiming they know what God wants, intends, thinks or anything of that sort. How can an imperfect being (human) understand a perfect being (God)? How can any person be so arrogant as to say THEY are the one who understands God?
> 
> Take any object in front of you, a pen, a blade of grass, a spec of dirt, and tell me that you completely understand it, it's makeup, it's purpose, it's origin etc. I will venture a wild guess and say you can't, all of these things are finite, imperfect (some will say they are perfect in their imperfection, this is beside the point). So if we can't understand these very "simple" things, how can we understand anything of an omnipotent, omniscient, omnipresent entity.



I know what the word of GOD has shown me, and what GOD has revealed to me which is not a comparison to what the Master Creator know's for GOD know's all. When one states " I know GOD" they mean I know GOD in a relationship, not know what GOD knows.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Growan said:


> I'm a couple of pages back, still a bit to catch up on, but thought I might pitch in...agin....
> 
> The lord's prayer....
> 
> ...


The LORD's prayer is a prayer said to worship GOD, when one states "Thy will will be done, on Earth as it is in Heaven" One is stating I will do your will LORD, because you are worshiping the GOD. You are free to do anything, but GOD made laws. Just like America has laws (except ALL GOD's Laws are righteous) just because people don't kill people in America doesn't mean we are not free? These laws are for a reason to protect one another. GOD doesn't just let people get killed he sends people to Hell, for a eternity, which is more then we can ever fathom. We have free will so One can decide to be a serial killer and go to HELL, but that's where one would go. Because the event actually happened and GOD says this is just punishment. (I'm sure being murdered is a really really bad experience) But GOD gave made a sojourn will, and will let you decide if you agree with those laws and won't stop you. Punish you, but not stop you. Freewill, baffling...

First, there are too different definitions of a "JEW" First there is the Definitions of the People who live there, it's the capital of Israel. Now Israel is the people that the LORD freed from Egypt, Abraham's descendants. There Kings include King Sal from the HOLY BIBLE, King David the one who killed the nephilim giant from the HOLY BIBLE. Davids son Solomon from Solomon's Testament that got removed from the HOLY BIBLE, Now the whole record of Israel goes Back to the Time of Adam the first man, It's the Old Testament. Until Jesus Christ that's all that was Holy scripture. ( Note Book of Enoch was in HOLY BIBLE at the time read JUDE)

People who followed the Laws of the HOLY BIBLE were called "JEWS" because it was the people of Israel who had the Word of GOD. When Jesus Christ the messiah which the scripture spoke of GOD's son arrived on Earth through the Virgin he was considered a Jew because he follows the scripture of the Israel Scribes. However the Jewish priest killed Jesus which was meant to happen, but until this day the deny he is the Son of GOD and wait for another, they believe half of the HOLY BIBLE.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> LOL.... what a guy! I find it amusing that you think that YOU can somehow interpret the bible "as it was meant to be" lol....
> 
> What about the other 107 contradictions I posted?


LOL if you use complete sentences so I can address your question instead of posting things that happen out of order and context,
I am more then happy to show you how wrong this website you said you got this information off is telling you blasphemous lies.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

lol 



 Curious?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Here is the explanation, ask me if you have any questions. And no, it's not me. I do not know this man.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

-Fallen Angel activity. What do you think of these three video's Ceepea


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Guys, ghostdriver is Neveah! Think about it, the trolling style, the seeming lack of comprehension, and now he's posting pro-christian videos along with ufo videos. Plus, Neveah hasn't posted since this joker started. Good going, George! That was a lot of fun, you are the best at what you do, you sly dog


Lol, youre funny.

I dont have any sock puppets. I only use one username at a time.

Remember when RIU shut down a few weeks ago? I got bored and started to blog on a different forum. There are mostly Christians that I am preaching to, on that site.

Plus RIU isnt working on My smartphone good either. RIU has some problems, as far as My smartphone goes. I dont even know how to play videos on RIU now.

I preached to RIU for over a year and no one believes in Me because I talk to mostly Beef and Tyler, both Atheists. The Atheists dont want to listen to a Person claiming to be Christ.

Anyways, Heisenberg said that I cant preach about My Christ complex, so that kind of turned Me off from posting more; because all I want to talk about is why Im Christ.

Im not mad at any one person on RIU, its just that I dont get very good responses to the things I post. From being on RIU, I have come to appreciate Atheists more, because, to be candid, there isnt too much evidence for Jesus OR God.

By the way, I am NOT GhostDriver.

Since RIU isnt working properly on My smartphone, and Heisenberg said I cant talk about My Christ complex, you guys might not read Me as much. I am going to be doing the majority of My posting on different sites.

It is what it is.

I do hope to be reading your posts from time to time though. The thing is this: I have been posting on RIU for over a year and no one cares about Me. I need to spread My Message to other people too.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I was wondering where he was lol...


Ive been blogging on a different website.

Maybe I will get some believers on the other site, lol.

P.S. I also noticed that Beef changed his name to Ceepea, lol. Its still good old Beef to Me. I can tell by the way he writes and the things he talks about.

Beefbisquit= Ceepea.

Lol.

Ohh yeah, and I asked Ghostdriver to try and prove the living Christ, but he didnt respond to Me either. Ghostdriver likes to not answer all the questions, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## killemsoftly (May 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420,
I inquired into your 'disciple' program a while back and never heard back. it was disappointing but I'm over it. Maybe riu is like me and just not ready to take that big first step.

stay real

Shit's gettin deep now mofo's. lol


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Nevaeh420,
> I inquired into your 'disciple' program a while back and never heard back. it was disappointing but I'm over it. Maybe riu is like me and just not ready to take that big first step.
> 
> stay real
> ...


I dont check My PMs anymore, if you sent Me a Personal Message.

I figure, it takes Me a long time to "type" out a response on My smartphone, and I would rather do public messages because I dont have anything to hide.

I dont need "disciples" anyways, I need witnesses that will advocate for Me AFTER I die. I could use some advocates while Im alive, but its all good.

I know the Truth, and I know that I have loads more evidence then Jesus does, plus, its a true story and I dont need to prove anything to anyone. I am telling My true story from the eye Witness point of view, and I am way more credible then any ~2,000 year old author.

But you might be right, the world isnt ready for Me yet. Or at least, the people Ive talked to are not ready for Me.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (May 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> -Fallen Angel activity. What do you think of these three video's Ceepea


Sky trumpets are acoustic gravity waves. Already discussed this.

If you can't get the gist from point form, that's your problem not mine. The information has been presented to you, I've done my task. If you choose to make excuses as to why you're not going to respond that's your prerogative.

My points will remain in this thread for anyone to read, *unresponded *to. 

As for the "UFO's" they're fake videos. A 2 second search yielded me these results. Try to disprove what you believe sometime, instead of just gobbling up whatever anyone posts on youtube.


----------



## Ceepea (May 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ive been blogging on a different website.
> 
> Maybe I will get some believers on the other site, lol.
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes I am.

Already posted this a few times.


----------



## Ceepea (May 6, 2014)

http://www.livescience.com/12826-jerusalem-ufo-hoax.html


----------



## Ceepea (May 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I know what the word of GOD has shown me, and what GOD has revealed to me which is not a comparison to what the Master Creator know's for GOD know's all. When one states " I know GOD" they mean I know GOD in a relationship, not know what GOD knows.


You're just a different colour of crazy....

There are Jews, Muslims, Buddhist etc. that all claim their religion is the on, true religion, and that they have spoke with god...... you're no different than any other delusional nutcase, from any other delusional nutcase religion.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You're just a different colour of crazy....
> 
> There are Jews, Muslims, Buddhist etc. that all claim their religion is the on, true religion, and that they have spoke with god...... you're no different than any other delusional nutcase, from any other delusional nutcase religion.


 Did I not explain the contradictions and illogical things behind pagan religions? Or show you signs? Have I not answered everyone of your question? Have I not told you how to experience these things for yourself? Yes, Yes I have. Also I am not, nor do I even know who this Nevaeh you accused me of being is. Also that link saying those fallen angels aren't real because it was only 15 feet in length is ignorant. They don't need to be the size of a human aircraft they are fallen Angels. Here is that guys website http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread663159/pg1 he explains that he is able to make a similar video, which isn't similar at ALL! LOL If you watch it the light in the original is constantly transforming shape. And he also mentions how eye witness saw this not just the people who recorded it.

So wrong again, your quick internet search has failed you again. also Ceepea what about this 




Well this is why 



 I have so much more to show and type later about the approaching judgement time coming. I'm going to go brook and brown trout fishing today, The things you claim are evolving into Humans! LOL
While i'm gone ask me questions about the HOLY BIBLE which you claim are contradictions in complete sentences, so I can understand you LOL and I will gladly answer your questions that you seem unwilling to take the time to answer for yourself.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Prove Jesus Christ? you mean besides all the HOLY SCRIPTURE, that I have proven is authentic, and besides showing you videos. And besides having this truth, which is indeed the truth, be the only thing that is logical and possible? And besides the fact AT ANY TIME if one chooses to actually seek the TRUTH to seek GOD they would experience first hand the communication of the ALMIGHTY AND LORD CHIRST. Yes I know this would require one to follow the Laws of GOD which clearly you hate or you would being doing them anyway, and would have experienced these things for yourself.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

I've followed this thread from the beginning. I've found it interesting. I'm a bit disappointed that you question my Perfect relationship with god, but I suspect that's down to you having your head stuck up your arse. 
Just so you know:

You spout an awful lot of shit
Your 'proof' fits into the category above
You've attracted a handful of people who can be bothered to read and refute said shit.
The reason nobody is really asking you anything you can answer properly is because of the amount of shit you talk
Nobody has stepped up to back you because everybody knows your full of shit
You have no christian supporters of your strange ramblings, at least none prepared to buy into it publicly. And look foolish. Like you do.
I'm pretty sure vanity is low on God's list of desirable assets, and your 'head in the ass cock sureness' is one of the most blatant displays of vanity and ego I've seen on this site.

If you ever decide to recount you tales of demons, sleep paralysis and other supernatural occurrence, I would really genuinely like to be privy to them. I'm sure they would be fascinating and informative.

At the moment you are nothing but a failed preacher arguing badly with people who think you are full of shit. in fucking Hard Mode.

I'm sooooooo over it. Outta here. Peace.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Growan said:


> God and I have an agreement. I don't bother him and in return he leaves me alone to get on with my shit. I think he'd be annoyed if I spent my all to short and precious time on anything but leading my 'good' life. Well, I'm 'good enough' for myself and family anyhoo.
> And that is as deep as I'm ever likely to get on RIU. Now I'm off to T&T to post rubbish for a change... Peas out


I told you that you were wrong with no insults, doing SIN is not acceptable by anyone. And doing sin more then "bothers" GOD, it makes GOD furious. No one has a free pass to sin. I also stated over and over how my sin is greater then any two people combined here. Sometimes I will say something ignorant or sarcastic this happened to me the other night, I am not perfect but when I sin now, it is a complete accident and I seek repentance immediately. Which GOD will forgive, but when one willingly defiles himself with sin purposely, and continues to go against GOD's Laws purposely, that is the path of destruction. So by everything I have said about me being a filthy sinner, I fail to see the Vanity. I Love you, I hope you gained some wisdom from this thread.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I told you that you were wrong with no insults, and I stated over and over how my sin is greater then any two people combined here. I fail to see the Vanity.


Yeah. I'm wrong because you're right. And you didn't insult me, which is nice. But you believe what I say as much as I believe what you say.
Didn't particularly intend to insult you, but I do believe that your belief in your own 'rightness' pretty much equates to vanity in the extreme. anyway. Carry on, let me know when you're ready with the demon experiences. I really am interested there.


----------



## Agracan (May 6, 2014)

I'm outta this one


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Growan said:


> Yeah. I'm wrong because you're right. And you didn't insult me, which is nice. But you believe what I say as much as I believe what you say.
> Didn't particularly intend to insult you, but I do believe that your belief in your own 'rightness' pretty much equates to vanity in the extreme. anyway. Carry on, let me know when you're ready with the demon experiences. I really am interested there.


I added more to that post you might not of seen all of it your first reply. Also I said you were wrong because you are. I didn't decide it GOD did, I'm just telling you the message. No secret agreements for people to sin we are all bond by the LAW of GOD. I will get into more details about demonic experiences since you asked again. (been busy answering atheist questions, not that they care about GOD, they just are desperate to find anything they can use to justify the things they do, so they won't have to stop) Also did you watch the videos I posted? Also A experience that happened to me the other night, No it wasn't demonic it was a GODLY experience I will post it in a new post below this one.


----------



## UncleReemis (May 6, 2014)

The fact that you don't have an avatar is making it impossible to focus on the subject matter.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> The fact that you don't have an avatar is making it impossible to focus on the subject matter.


True. Not even a cat picture... wtf?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Thursday night I was racking sawdust up from my yard from the chopping of wood, while I was pushing the wheelbarrow to the burn pit to empty the saw dust, I was looking at all the stars and the amazing and awesome creation that has been made. I then stated "Glory to GOD, and His Son Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever." Immediately after saying this I saw what I can only attempt to describe to you as a explosion in the sky. The explosion was not light like I have seen before, but absolute whiteness whiter then snow. While the explosion seemed to appear to start to the right of me within a fraction of a second it covered the whole sky.
Once the whole sky was covered, the sky returned to normal. I used the term explosion but I will attempt to describe in more detail. When one throws a rock into the water and observes the ripples like this picture here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_effect the ripples start at once concentrated spot and then reach out passing by. This is what I saw, a concentrated location distribute absolute whiteness. Not light so one can see, but non transparent whiteness whiter then snow, to the likes I have never seen. Glory to GOD, and Jesus Christ who GOD has made a GOD and has given him authority over us. I hope you all find safety in Jesus Christ before the power destroys evil forever.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

I also hope you watched the videos, I will be talking about the "blood moons" which have been, and continue to happen this year. Along with the comet this month, and the massive meteor shower following immediately after the comet. Also how we have had, and will continue to have, intense meteor showers all year, except for the month of June. All of these things are warning from THE HOLY BIBLE which the "Horns of the apocalypse" or "sky trumpets" as they are typically known also play a role of. I will be posting why the Blood moons, asteroid, and meteor showers are warnings for us that Judgement is coming, but without watching the videos one will not understand the significance of the " Horns of apocalypse" and how it relates to the thing's I will be addressing later.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

that sounds a cool as fuck. I'd love to see something like that minding my own business in my own garden!
Why does he show this cool stuff to people who step outside and exhault his greatness already? 
Is it a reward for your fine praise? He must think a lot of you to show you things like that just for massaging his ego / stating the obvious, whatever you did.
Anyway. Enough. I'm not contributing anything useful to your thread. I'll be off. Be cool.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Enjoy this song. To those still lost- IF I CAN BE SAVED and have a relationship with GOD and have all my sins removed. You can too, like I said my sexual sin knew NO limits and I had no shame then, I have also done many other serious sins, blaspheme theft, extreme violence. I have done things I won't list but rest assured my actions have been of evil. Just turn and leave sin by the sacrifice that has been done, Of our Lords Life, the Son of the Power.

This is what the ALMIGHTY POWER has said. " I will be merciful to their unrighteousness, and their sins and their iniquities will I remember no more."- Hebrews 8:12

But you have to repent in order to gain complete forgiveness, and have GOD remove these things which you have done. Then walk in the way of righteousness following the Law of GOD, and if you fail. Immediately seek forgiveness and do not run back to your sin, just to seek repentance, for to be forgiven we must truly hate the sin we have committed, and wish to erase it. Which GOD then will do. Above all love the Almighty GOD and your GOD, Jesus Christ who brought you salvation, and worship them in spirit and in truth.

Once one has asked for repentance, one should act as though one is forgiven, because one is, and believe the power that GOD has over sin, and celebrate their freedom and reward in Heaven, and in this Life. And Worship The GOD and His Son our Lord Jesus who has saved us from our own immoral decisions. That bring forth pain and destruction to ourselves and fellow mankind.
Also I will be explaining things about Heaven later, and how we will be able to dwell on the new Earth GOD has made. And the order of things that will happen leading up to such event.

I also want to state that I have been born again, and I do not attend a church. And attending a church will not influence your judgement. Also beware what Church's teach, and hypocrite Church followers. I already mentioned the problems with "denominations" and "religions"


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Growan said:


> that sounds a cool as fuck. I'd love to see something like that minding my own business in my own garden!
> Why does he show this cool stuff to people who step outside and exhault his greatness already?
> Is it a reward for your fine praise? He must think a lot of you to show you things like that just for massaging his ego / stating the obvious, whatever you did.
> Anyway. Enough. I'm not contributing anything useful to your thread. I'll be off. Be cool.


It was awesome, I was in awe. GOD loves those, who love Him. As I have been saying to those people who desire to see more evidence of GOD, all one must do is repent by the sacrifice made and follow the Law's of righteousness and seek GOD in truth, One will have communication with GOD ALMIGHTY, and His Son our GOD Christ who made this possible for our perverse generation to become clean from our mistakes and virtually erase them from existence. As ALMIGHTY POWER has said. " I will be merciful to their unrighteousness, and their sins and their iniquities will I remember no more."- Hebrews 8:12

I do not know why it happened, maybe to witness to those who claim to be unbelievers. Or Just to tell you Growan.


----------



## Growan (May 6, 2014)

Told you he liked me.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

GOD more then "likes" you He has eternal love for you, He sacrificed His perfect Son, for your mistakes to be erased and not remembered. Glory to GOD and his Son our GOD and savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD more then "likes" you He has eternal love for you, He sacrificed His perfect Son, for your mistakes to be erased and not remembered. Glory to GOD and his Son our GOD and savior Jesus Christ.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 6, 2014)

Ghostdriver, did jesus christ die "perfect"? Meaning did he die a virgin?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ghostdriver, did jesus christ die "perfect"? Meaning did he die a virgin?


Iirc, he had a nice boyfriend when he was younger. This older gent was a master carpenter, and as carpenters were known as 'bators' back then, he was known as a master bator. He taught the young jesus to 'handle the wood', if you know what I mean. Jesus caught on quickly, he was an apt pupil and became quite the wood handler himself. It's not that jesus doesn't want us to handle our own wood, it is that would like us go through the proper apprenticeship first. This is where priests and pastors cum in. So, no, jesus did not die a virgin. Although sometimes he wish he had...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ghostdriver, did jesus christ die "perfect"? Meaning did he die a virgin?



Yes Christ never knew a women physically, anything else is blaspheme no relationship with Mary Magdalene ever happened she was just a follower of our GOD JESUS CHRIST, (I saw GOD because The almighty makes Jesus Christ GOD of mankind)-(Read Hebrews first few pages) So no Jesus came into the world through a Virgin and died a virgin, Marry Magdalene was filled with demons (Descendants of fallen angels, or Fallen angels) (Like I was) and Jesus Christ cast them out of her, then she became a follower of Jesus Christ. Women worship GOD too sir. Here are some verses
"And certain women, which had been healed of evil spirits and infirmities, Mary called Magdalene, out of whom went seven devils,"
- Luke 8:2

"When Jesus rose early on the first day of the week, he appeared first to Mary Magdalene, out of whom he had driven seven demons."- Mark 16:9


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 6, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ive been blogging on a different website.
> 
> Maybe I will get some believers on the other site, lol.
> 
> ...


funny that you showed up after tyler mentioned your name...lol


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


>


 I'm not going to watch this ignorant cartoon, if you want to have a serious conversation about GOD I'm willing to reply to you, but your spam is not appreciated.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> funny that you showed up after tyler mentioned your name...lol


 You can use the conversation button to communicate to your friends, rather then this thread, which is pertaining to a certain subject which is about the most serious issue.


----------



## GelenaAK420 (May 6, 2014)

Why is it so bad to maybe think that Jesus might of been married to Mary Magdalene. Not sure what Bible that you study from ( more likely King James ) and nothing wrong with that. I am just saying that when following the translation from our print from the old, sorry but it clearly shows that there were women following the disciples and some written statements make it sound as if a few had brought along their wifes (as Married). Of course you will not find this in the Catholic Bibles because of the priest beliefs that they are not to wed. But all denominations can agree that God created Eve for Adam and said that it's good for a man to have a companion. Well I think that God wouldn't of wanted His one and only loving Son to be alone. Sorry this is how I feel and I know that people will blast me here for even thinking this as it would be blaspheme.......HOW IS THIS SO ?????
Hell, since I am going to get blasted, I might as well go one further..... God's word says over and over of how much He protects a marriage between two, and countless story lines of how much He despises divorce. He has made us in His own image.... OK.... we can hopefully all agree on that, Right ? Who was with God in the beginning before anyone including Angels. Well, not to sure about the Angels part, but we do know for a fact, according to His word, that the Holy Spirit was at his side. I am sure everyone knows what I am getting at but I will not say it just out of respect to one's here with their beliefs. But I see my God as fair and just. An Awesome God, and very loving, and I don't believe for one second that He was alone. The Angel of God visited Holy Mary ( very well could be replying to the Holy Spirit came to Mary ) If the Holy Spirit was who if possibly think that I am thinking of and now we are told Mary is given Child who is the Son of God. Well, that just makes me believe my belief even more. Let me just leave with this thought in closing....... Then why is it that people refer to Mary as " Holy Mary, Mother of God"..........? I just think people try to make things to complicated and fog everything up including their minds..... Just read it as it reads and I promise it will make a lot more sense. I mean, look at how complicated we have made growing marijuana. For God's sake, it's only a WEED that grows like a WEED. Peace everyone............


----------



## Ceepea (May 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Prove Jesus Christ? you mean besides all the HOLY SCRIPTURE, that I have proven is authentic,


YOU HAVEN'T PROVEN JACK SHIT. Nothing. Seriously, you haven't shown anything that would convince a critical thinker. If you did, I'd be convinced. lol




> and besides showing you videos.


Fake videos that a child could discern are fake? You go, girl....



> And besides having this truth, which is indeed the truth, be the only thing that is logical and possible?


The explanation that makes the least amount of assumptions is usually the correct one. Believing in god means you made a SHIT LOAD of assumptions. You can't even prove god exists, let alone that Christianity is the correct religion.



> And besides the fact AT ANY TIME if one chooses to actually seek the TRUTH to seek GOD they would experience first hand the communication of the ALMIGHTY AND LORD CHIRST.


You are fucking nuts, man. No joke. Crazy. God doesn't talk to people, ask Mother Teresa.



> Yes I know this would require one to follow the Laws of GOD which clearly you hate or you would being doing them anyway, and would have experienced these things for yourself.


I don't like 'gods laws', because they're based on misogynistic, racist, hateful content, but I don't hate them. God isn't real. lol I don't hate imaginary beings or make believe 'laws'. 

That's like being mad at Santa...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You can use the conversation button to communicate to your friends, rather then this thread, which is pertaining to a certain subject which is about the most serious issue.


thanks for the advice...but I move according to the way I am moved...all my actions are ordered and all my ways are of the great spirit... and speaking of the more serious issue you still have not answered my question...are you inspired ? or do you even know what happened to the people of the earth at the time of babel ,not that I expect you to because I know that you don't know the answer to that so I can only say that I have been where you are... until I understood truth ,and part of the opening of my mind and the blinding of my eyes was the understanding of babel...


----------



## Ceepea (May 6, 2014)

This is the reasoning of ghost.







Circular arguments. The worst kind of dumb.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

GelenaAK420 said:


> Why is it so bad to maybe think that Jesus might of been married to Mary Magdalene. Not sure what Bible that you study from ( more likely King James ) and nothing wrong with that. I am just saying that when following the translation from our print from the old, sorry but it clearly shows that there were women following the disciples and some written statements make it sound as if a few had brought along their wifes (as Married). Of course you will not find this in the Catholic Bibles because of the priest beliefs that they are not to wed. But all denominations can agree that God created Eve for Adam and said that it's good for a man to have a companion. Well I think that God wouldn't of wanted His one and only loving Son to be alone. Sorry this is how I feel and I know that people will blast me here for even thinking this as it would be blaspheme.......HOW IS THIS SO ?????
> Hell, since I am going to get blasted, I might as well go one further..... God's word says over and over of how much He protects a marriage between two, and countless story lines of how much He despises divorce. He has made us in His own image.... OK.... we can hopefully all agree on that, Right ? Who was with God in the beginning before anyone including Angels. Well, not to sure about the Angels part, but we do know for a fact, according to His word, that the Holy Spirit was at his side. I am sure everyone knows what I am getting at but I will not say it just out of respect to one's here with their beliefs. But I see my God as fair and just. An Awesome God, and very loving, and I don't believe for one second that He was alone. The Angel of God visited Holy Mary ( very well could be replying to the Holy Spirit came to Mary ) If the Holy Spirit was who if possibly think that I am thinking of and now we are told Mary is given Child who is the Son of God. Well, that just makes me believe my belief even more. Let me just leave with this thought in closing....... Then why is it that people refer to Mary as " Holy Mary, Mother of God"..........? I just think people try to make things to complicated and fog everything up including their minds..... Just read it as it reads and I promise it will make a lot more sense. I mean, look at how complicated we have made growing marijuana. For God's sake, it's only a WEED that grows like a WEED. Peace everyone............


 There is nothing that would ever suggest any relationship in The HOLY Scripture. If you can prove Scripture is holy by using THE HOLY BIBLE as a reference that is legitimate, such as Book Of ENOCH or Testament Of Solomon. There is nothing to suggest this and many things contradict this. Jesus was never married, had no children and died sinless.
And for your idea that it was okay for fallen Angels to take wives the daughters of men, (and other creatures) and to teach mankind of abortions and metal working, to make swords to kill. Well since the POWER has declared it evil, It is evil. Your'e wrong.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 6, 2014)

Ghostdriver, does the original greek New Testament say that mary is the mother of God?
Wikipedia says: Theotokos is the Greek title of Mary. Its literal English translations include "God-bearer", "Birth-Giver of God" and "the one who gives birth to God"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theotokos


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> thanks for the advice...but I move according to the way I am moved...all my actions are ordered and all my ways are of the great spirit... and speaking of the more serious issue you still have not answered my question...are you inspired ? or do you even know what happened to the people of the earth at the time of babel ,not that I expect you to because I know that you don't know the answer to that so I can only say that I have been where you are... until I understood truth ,and part of the opening of my mind and the blinding of my eyes was the understanding of babel...


You have free will your actions are not ordered. Unless you are calling your own soul "Great spirit" which is so much vanity I can't describe. Then your just referring to yourself in third person and claiming you can't take responsibility for your own actions. Which is wrong. And people will be held responsible for there actions, if you break this law or the law of GOD you will be held responsible. To choose not to follow these Law's without taking responsibility is not a option.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ghostdriver, does the original greek New Testament say that mary is the mother of God?
> Wikipedia says: Theotokos is the Greek title of Mary. Its literal English translations include "God-bearer", "Birth-Giver of God" and "the one who gives birth to God"
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theotokos


Marry Joseph's wife (Joseph being from the from the line of Abraham and King David) gave birth to Jesus Christ. She was a Virgin. Jesus Christ our GOD (Almighty made Jesus GOD over mankind in Hebrews after sacrifice) entered the world in flesh in a body that can die and has all kinds of other problems (Like ours since Adam and Eve ate the apple, at which they became mortal).

Marry Magdalene traveled with the Apostles after our GOD Jesus Christ set her free from seven demons. Our Lord GOD also appears to her first after the resurrection when she goes to his tomb, before He confronts the masses. No sexual relationship ever happened with her and GOD Christ. As I stated how I know in previous post


----------



## ghostdriver (May 6, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> This is the reasoning of ghost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why believe the HOLY BIBLE? because it tells you how to communicate with GOD and save your soul. If something contains the wisdom to communicate with the Power that creates creation, one can then trust that information as reliable and legitimate.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Why believe the HOLY BIBLE? because it tells you how to communicate with GOD and save your soul. If something contains the wisdom to communicate with the Power that creates creation, one can then trust that information as reliable and legitimate.


Hey, George! It's nice to see you back here. How is the medication going? Are you still going to that clubhouse during the day? Have you bought a camera yet? I feel like chipping in with members here to get you a good camera so we can see what the hell you are seeing. Those UFOs above your place sound interesting...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, George! It's nice to see you back here. How is the medication going? Are you still going to that clubhouse during the day? Have you bought a camera yet? I feel like chipping in with members here to get you a good camera so we can see what the hell you are seeing. Those UFOs above your place sound interesting...


Sir, insults and don't change the truth.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You have free will your actions are not ordered. Unless you are calling your own soul "Great spirit" which is so much vanity I can't describe. Then your just referring to yourself in third person and claiming you can't take responsibility for your own actions. Which is wrong. And people will be held responsible for there actions, if you break this law or the law of GOD you will be held responsible. To choose not to follow these Law's without taking responsibility is not a option.


[do you think that Adam and eve had free will?]... [and how often do you break god's law?] ...and you still haven't answered my question ,what happened to the people of the earth after the tower of babel and what did they do and become?


----------



## Ceepea (May 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Why believe the HOLY BIBLE? because it tells you how to communicate with GOD and save your soul.


You can't even prove that souls exist, let alone need saving from a deity you also can't prove exists. LOL



> If something contains the wisdom to communicate with the Power that creates creation, one can then trust that information as reliable and legitimate.


Anyone can talk to god, but god doesn't talk back. You, thinking you see 'signs', like "looking into a child's eyes", is NOT god talking. That's you using your conformation bias to validate your beliefs.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You can't even prove that souls exist, let alone need saving from a deity you also can't prove exists. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can talk to god, but god doesn't talk back. You, thinking you see 'signs', like "looking into a child's eyes", is NOT god talking. That's you using your conformation bias to validate your beliefs.


Wrong, If one follows the HOLY BIBLE and try's to communicate with GOD, communication will happen thus proving souls exist. I never said looking into a child's eye is GOD communicating with me, I said it bothers me how atheist look into there child's eyes and believe they have no soul, GOD's form of communication consist of, but is definitely not limited to, things like actually seeing events of GOD unfold like I mentioned earlier about the "white explosion" or having GOD reveal things to ones self, ( hard to describe what a revelation is like) or having GOD save you from suicide by lifting you up on your feet, or a vision, miracles and et cetera. GOD will communicate in ways we can't imagine.


----------



## Hubey (May 7, 2014)

Lol I said suicide. Still lost your life though.
Don't feed da troll people.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> [do you think that Adam and eve had free will?]... [and how often do you break god's law?] ...and you still haven't answered my question ,what happened to the people of the earth after the tower of babel and what did they do and become?


Yes Adam and Eve had free will, Men and Angels have free will. Mankind started to build a giant tower to go up into the atmosphere because when GOD came to Earth He came down from the sky, they had no idea it was a different dimension, They said to each other things like what's GOD going to do to stop us? scatter us? and change our tongues? GOD got angry and did just that.
Moved the continents and scattered the people, changes their langue.

How often Do I break GOD's law? If I can never, but sometimes I say something mean or rude, or think something evil. But I seek repentance. The path is hard but more rewarding then anyone can fathom.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

Hubey said:


> Lol I said suicide. Still lost you life though.
> Don't feed da troll people.


Yeah, one time I committed blaspheme and was actually suicidal( like speaking to GOD and blaspheming) , but GOD picked me up. When I lost all family and friends and gained the love of GOD and The Son Lord Jesus Christ, but then thought I lost it, I went to a dark place, but many miracles happened to me to show me I was forgiven, including picking me up from a slouched position, to me being suspended, with only my tip toes touching. Like a ballerina.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> [do you think that Adam and eve had free will?]... [and how often do you break god's law?] ...and you still haven't answered my question ,what happened to the people of the earth after the tower of babel and what did they do and become?


Sinning use to be a hobby of mine


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 7, 2014)

Ghostdriver, what do you think of Panbabylonism?
It means "a school of thought that considers the Hebrew Bible directly derived from Mesopotamian mythology"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panbabylonism


----------



## Ceepea (May 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Wrong, If one follows the HOLY BIBLE and try's to communicate with GOD, communication will happen thus proving souls exist. I never said looking into a child's eye is GOD communicating with me, I said it bothers me how atheist look into there child's eyes and believe they have no soul, GOD's form of communication consist of, but is definitely not limited to, things like actually seeing events of GOD unfold like I mentioned earlier about the "white explosion" or having GOD reveal things to ones self, ( hard to describe what a revelation is like) or having GOD save you from suicide by lifting you up on your feet, or a vision, miracles and et cetera. GOD will communicate in ways we can't imagine.


Riiiiigggghhhhht...... the 'white explosion'.... sounds like a bad porno.
I think you're as crazy as people who speak in tongues, and you're either lying (most likely) or you're delusional (not the good kind) you're apparently having audio/visual hallucinations.

You want to believe god exists so you find reasons to believe ordinary things happening are 'god'.

EDIT: Also, people don't need souls to be amazing or deserving of love. If you believe that you're one fucked up dude.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Riiiiigggghhhhht...... the 'white explosion'.... sounds like a bad porno.
> I think you're as crazy as people who speak in tongues, and you're either lying (most likely) or you're delusional (not the good kind) you're apparently having audio/visual hallucinations.
> 
> You want to believe god exists so you find reasons to believe ordinary things happening are 'god'.
> ...


Wrong, If one follows the HOLY BIBLE and try's to communicate with GOD, communication will happen thus proving souls exist. I never said looking into a child's eye is GOD communicating with me, I said it bothers me how atheist look into there child's eyes and believe they have no soul, GOD's form of communication consist of, but is definitely not limited to, things like actually seeing events of GOD unfold like I mentioned earlier about the "white explosion" or having GOD reveal things to ones self, ( hard to describe what a revelation is like) or having GOD save you from suicide by lifting you up on your feet, or a vision, miracles and et cetera. GOD will communicate in ways we can't imagine.--- Try it and then tell me I'm wrong


----------



## Ceepea (May 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Wrong, If one follows the HOLY BIBLE and try's to communicate with GOD, communication will happen thus proving souls exist. I never said looking into a child's eye is GOD communicating with me, I said it bothers me how atheist look into there child's eyes and believe they have no soul, GOD's form of communication consist of, but is definitely not limited to, things like actually seeing events of GOD unfold like I mentioned earlier about the "white explosion" or having GOD reveal things to ones self, ( hard to describe what a revelation is like) or having GOD save you from suicide by lifting you up on your feet, or a vision, miracles and et cetera. GOD will communicate in ways we can't imagine.--- Try it and then tell me I'm wrong


What the fuck do you not understand about "I used to be a christian"?

It's a a myth. Dozens of religions have all claimed the same thing, and they've all had believers that have claimed the same thing as you, and they've all been equally as full of shit as the last one.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> What the fuck do you not understand about "I used to be a christian"?
> 
> It's a a myth. Dozens of religions have all claimed the same thing, and they've all had believers that have claimed the same thing as you, and they've all been equally as full of shit as the last one.


I don't know what age you were when you claim to worship GOD through Our GOD Jesus Christ, but if your 12 and never read the HOLY BIBLE and got dragged to church or something that doesn't count. I am talking about as a grown man who has seen good things and evil things, to decide to read the HOLY BIBLE follow the Laws of righteousness and repent in our GOD's Jesus Christ name the son of the Most High, and to continue to stay in that relationship. You will have communication. But you have to actually hate what GOD hates, and mean what you say when you pray.


----------



## Ceepea (May 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't know what age you were when you claim to worship GOD through Our GOD Jesus Christ, but if your 12 and never read the HOLY BIBLE and got dragged to church or something that doesn't count. I am talking about as a grown man who has seen good things and evil things, to decide to read the HOLY BIBLE follow the Laws of righteousness and repent in our GOD's Jesus Christ name the son of the Most High, and to continue to stay in that relationship. You will have communication. But you have to actually hate what GOD hates, and mean what you say when you pray.


Even if I wanted to believe, I couldn't. I need evidence before I can justify belief, because I'm, you know, sane?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Even if I wanted to believe, I couldn't. I need evidence before I can justify belief, because I'm, you know, sane?


Don't worry about your lack of faith, just deciding you want to seek GOD is the start. GOD will reveal Himself to those who seek him diligently. Just read The Laws of righteousness and follow them, faith will follow. It would help you greatly to Read The Book of Enoch, Testament of Solomon and the HOLY BIBLE so you know what's going on. Start by follow the Laws of righteousness and you will be quickly on your way.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 8, 2014)

Ghostdriva, is it possible the nazi Holocaust was a sacrifice to pagan gods?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holocaust_(sacrifice)
"The gods gathered like flies around the sacrifice" - Epic of Gilgamesh (tablet 11)


----------



## Hubey (May 8, 2014)

Yeah I looked into my daughters eyes, I can confirm she has no soul. My cat however caught himself half a soul yesterday, got it from a mouse.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Don't worry about your lack of faith, just deciding you want to seek GOD is the start. GOD will reveal Himself to those who seek him diligently. Just read The Laws of righteousness and follow them, faith will follow. It would help you greatly to Read The Book of Enoch, Testament of Solomon and the HOLY BIBLE so you know what's going on. Start by follow the Laws of righteousness and you will be quickly on your way.


Sorry, but if you know your history then you would know the bible is a fairy tale. Christmas and Easter are pagan holidays, and any religion was simply a means to contorl ignorant people. In this day and age I cannot fathom how any educated person can feel otherwise.

Spirituality is something that will never be found in a church, and the concept of heaven is flawed. If there was a heaven, THIS IS IT! If there were angels they would envy our mortality. 

And god made us in his image? That's rich... And god is a male? That doesn't even make sense. 

Before christianity ruined everything that was good on this earth people use to worship the sun, the moon, the forest, and WOMEN!!! They call it paganism, but in reality paganism is beautiful and encourages spirituality and puts women on a pedestal(the one MOTHER earth). Christianity and it's holidays are all converted pagan holidays. That is why there is a easter bunny/eggs. Easter is a pagan holiday or fertility and the rabbit and eggs are symbols of this. Easter has nothing to do with an imaginary man. 

Jesus was a cult leader and scam artist-just like any other cult figure.


----------



## Ceepea (May 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Don't worry about your lack of faith, just deciding you want to seek GOD is the start. GOD will reveal Himself to those who seek him diligently. Just read The Laws of righteousness and follow them, faith will follow. It would help you greatly to Read The Book of Enoch, Testament of Solomon and the HOLY BIBLE so you know what's going on. Start by follow the Laws of righteousness and you will be quickly on your way.


It's not lack of 'faith', it's I think the entire Christian religion is bogus. The idea of Adam and Eve is so ludicrous that even children with the slightest of critical thinking skills question the validity of it. Noah, and the ark? Bullshit. 

The concept of original sin is so fucking dumb it almost hurts me to think about it. 

Then there's the idea that god sacrificed himself, to himself, to forgive us for a sin he condemned us with, because he made a rib-woman that was seduced by a talking snake. 

I haven't even touched on how immoral god is. Slaves? Genocide? Misogyny? 

Who in their right mind would willingly follow someone like that?


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

Adam and eve is a story that has been around way before the bible. Look up the Epic of Gilgamesh-one of the first books ever written. 

It has the adam and eve story AND the story of noah WAY before the bible was ever written!!!! The people who wrote the bible were converting pagan fables into christian ones.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

Christianity=Islam 

It's the same thing! A different group of people saw the power of a cult leader and just 'added' another chapter after the bible. Same exact religion.


----------



## Agracan (May 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> But you have to actually hate what GOD hates, and mean what you say when you pray.


_"Just When I Thought I Was Out, They Pull Me Back In"_

Anyhow back to what you said. You faith is misguided brother. God does not hate anything. God is beyond hate. God, as we agree, is perfect, hate connotes imperfection, thus God cannot hate anything. If you believe in a God that hates you are a blasphemer according to your standards and the above reasoning. Therefore stop preaching hate and seek some urgent help either from a doctor or a spiritual adviser if that is your disposition.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

Christianity kills spirituality and spreads ignorant hate, same as islam-more blood has been shed from religion then anything else.

It's a story book! All the stories in the bible were around WAY before it was written-just with different characters. Ditto with christian holidays-they were all pagan holidays that the rulling class made into christian ones. These are facts. 

If you want spirituality then go help someone other then yourself. Give your time to those who need it. Help the less fortunate, donate your old clothes, visit dying people in the hospital. Beauty is all around us and churches are just an ugly permenant stain spreading hate under the guise 'morality'. There are terrible institutions that pray on old ladies and young boys. 

Spirituality cannot be found in a church-churches and religion give the weak minded hope that there may be something after we die. I can assure you there is, and it's not heaven. 

Pain is an illusion, don't waste your time worshiping an idol when you could actually be helping people and making an impact in this world...

"WHEN I DO GOOD, I FEEL GOOD. WHEN I DO BAD, I FEEL BAD. THAT IS MY RELIGION" -Abe Lincoln


----------



## Ceepea (May 8, 2014)

I don't even think god exists, how could I possibly 'mean what I say when I pray'? It doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

Christianity preaches hate! If you want to worship another human being that lived a long time ago, that's fine. Don't tell people to read story books and tell them it's fact or that salvation can be found within it's text!


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

Praying is a good thing...praying to an imaginary charles manson in the sky is another.

Meditaion is awesome and actually productive to your well being.


----------



## PetFlora (May 8, 2014)

For anyone who might be saved from this, I offer you Dr Naruda (Wingmakers) Interviews

Hint: There is a CREATOR, but it's not a god, he/she/it could care less about worship

Any so-called god that does is an imposter whose power is used to control

To find out who is playing god yu will need to read the interviews

Best to start with Interview 1

You know how to search, so let the deprogramming begin in 3... 2... 1


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

Sorry for the rant. The bible is a great book, filled with amazing stories, and dare I say a few lessons to learn- However its true purpose has always been to contol the feable minded. 

I am not an aetheist I do believe in a creator! I'm not ignorant enough to believe that it is a male homosapien with a beard though. 

That is just like us humans-to think we are 'god' like or 'god' made us in his image.


----------



## Agracan (May 8, 2014)

By the way my comments do not reflect my personal disposition to god, God or GOD or anything spiritual. It's about rational analysis and true unafraid introspection.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (May 8, 2014)

Never figured out the whole loving, caring, forgiving god thing. 
Worship me, and do as i say, or spend eternity burning in hell. Not exactly loving or caring.


----------



## Ceepea (May 8, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Yes Adam and Eve had free will, Men and Angels have free will. Mankind started to build a giant tower to go up into the atmosphere because when GOD came to Earth He came down from the sky, they had no idea it was a different dimension, They said to each other things like what's GOD going to do to stop us? scatter us? and change our tongues? GOD got angry and did just that.
> Moved the continents and scattered the people, changes their langue.
> 
> How often Do I break GOD's law? If I can never, but sometimes I say something mean or rude, or think something evil. But I seek repentance. The path is hard but more rewarding then anyone can fathom.


how could Adam and eve have free will...the bible clearly states that they did not have the ability to distinguish from good and evil.
*Gen 3:7* And the eyes of them both were opened, and they knew that they _were_ naked; and they sewed fig leaves together, and made themselves aprons. they did not known this until their eyes were opened... g*en 3:22* And the LORD God said, Behold, the man is become as one of us, to know good and evil... it's just like a new born baby totally innocent knows nothing of right and wrong, as the baby grows, starts, to crawl around. one day he crawls over to the coffee table the parents tell don' touch the cup but he does...even knocks it over and spills the milk. he has no idea that what he did was wrong... first he disobeyed his parents by touching the cup... second he knocked the cup over wasting the milk...Now in your holy bible it says if you were blind you would have no sin... now to the tower of babel the earth was of one language for what ever reason they started to build a tower that would reach unto heaven these people were of one mind and each one had his own bit of truth to build this tower they needed each other the tower couldn't be built without each other, for what ever reason god confounded or confused them by causing each man to speak a different language. The tower could no longer be built...they scattered on the earth what happened?... in the process of time each man became a country and each man's bit of truth became that countries religion so in the process of more time each mans bit of truth became lost and hidden in religion...so all religions have bits of truth but no religion is the truth or the way....I am not a Christian , nor am I a Moslem , or any other religious group...but yet I am a part of them all


----------



## killemsoftly (May 8, 2014)

Could I get that in bullet point ^^^


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Sorry for the rant. The bible is a great book, filled with amazing stories, and dare I say a few lessons to learn- However its true purpose has always been to contol the feable minded.
> 
> I am not an aetheist I do believe in a creator! I'm not ignorant enough to believe that it is a male homosapien with a beard though.
> 
> That is just like us humans-to think we are 'god' like or 'god' made us in his image.


Go read Ezekiel and see how THE ALMIGHTY decided to appear to Ezekiel. You will be scared.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> how could Adam and eve have free will...the bible clearly states that they did not have the ability to distinguish from good and evil.
> *Gen 3:7* And the eyes of them both were opened, and they knew that they _were_ naked; and they sewed fig leaves together, and made themselves aprons. they did not known this until their eyes were opened... g*en 3:22* And the LORD God said, Behold, the man is become as one of us, to know good and evil... it's just like a new born baby totally innocent knows nothing of right and wrong, as the baby grows, starts, to crawl around. one day he crawls over to the coffee table the parents tell don' touch the cup but he does...even knocks it over and spills the milk. he has no idea that what he did was wrong... first he disobeyed his parents by touching the cup... second he knocked the cup over wasting the milk...Now in your holy bible it says if you were blind you would have no sin... now to the tower of babel the earth was of one language for what ever reason they started to build a tower that would reach unto heaven these people were of one mind and each one had his own bit of truth to build this tower they needed each other the tower couldn't be built without each other, for what ever reason god confounded or confused them by causing each man to speak a different language. The tower could no longer be built...they scattered on the earth what happened?... in the process of time each man became a country and each man's bit of truth became that countries religion so in the process of more time each mans bit of truth became lost and hidden in religion...so all religions have bits of truth but no religion is the truth or the way....I am not a Christian , nor am I a Moslem , or any other religious group...but yet I am a part of them all



Happy to answer the questions.


Knowing the difference between what's Good and Evil doesn't mean they didn't have free will. GOD THE ALMIGHTY said not eat the tree or else you die, the chose to eat the fruit of the tree anyways. They chose with their free will.

Babel- Yes, when Men thought themselves to be like the GOD ALMIGHTY, and to blaspheme about GOD. GOD then did what men said GOD could not do.

Religions- LOL yes the Religions and denominations are evil! That is what this thread is about! Exposing those Church's and false denominations and revealing the truth. The fact I have had to prove GOD and our GOD Jesus Christ exist for 25 pages is baffling.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Never figured out the whole loving, caring, forgiving god thing.
> Worship me, and do as i say, or spend eternity burning in hell. Not exactly loving or caring.


By breaking GOD's Laws people cause much pain. Kill and rape and torture animals and human beings. GOD ALMIGHTY'S very presence literally destroys all Evil. This is GOD's Earth, GOD will take it back, and GOD's presence arrive here. Now because our perverse generation is so evil GOD's Son died so we can be saved before we meet this AWESOME POWER that destroys all Evil in HIS Presence. THAT IS LOVE, think about it. This is GOD asking HIS Son (Perfect and Holy) to sacrifice himself for people who are so disgustingly Evil filled with vanity, lust, hate and greed. So we can be born again by HIS blood and now walk the path of righteousness and meet the LORD as a new being, not a Evil one which will be instantly destroyed by the presence of THE MOST HIGH.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Sorry, but if you know your history then you would know the bible is a fairy tale. Christmas and Easter are pagan holidays, and any religion was simply a means to contorl ignorant people. In this day and age I cannot fathom how any educated person can feel otherwise.
> 
> Spirituality is something that will never be found in a church, and the concept of heaven is flawed. If there was a heaven, THIS IS IT! If there were angels they would envy our mortality.
> 
> ...



Well you seem to lack history let me explain.
Paganism started from Nimrod from the Genealogy from the line of Cain. Mentioned in HOLY BIBLE The Catholic Church decided because they are evil to mix Pagan Holidays with Real Biblical Holidays.
Like On Christmas the Christmas tree is from a Pagan Tradition Nimrod started. And on the celebration on Christ Resurrection those Eggs and Rabbit is also from a Pagan tradition.

GOD is a HE because HE creates GOD is my heavenly Father. Glad to remind people how fake Pagan things get involved in real life worship. ON TO THE NEXT QUESTION


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> By breaking GOD's Laws people cause much pain. Kill and rape and torture animals and human beings. GOD ALMIGHTY'S very presence literally destroys all Evil. This is GOD's Earth, GOD will take it back, and GOD's presence arrive here. Now because our perverse generation is so evil GOD's Son died so we can be saved before we meet this AWESOME POWER that destroys all Evil in HIS Presence. THAT IS LOVE, think about it. This is GOD asking HIS Son (Perfect and Holy) to sacrifice himself for people who are so disgustingly Evil filled with vanity, lust, hate and greed. So we can be born again by HIS blood and now walk the path of righteousness and meet the LORD as a new being, not a Evil one which will be instantly destroyed by the presence of THE MOST HIGH.


Jesus was a cult leader. Christianity and the new testament are two of the greatest atrocities man has ever created and have caused more pain, anguish, and destruction then even the Nazis>and that is just plain fact.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> For anyone who might be saved from this, I offer you Dr Naruda (Wingmakers) Interviews
> 
> Hint: There is a CREATOR, but it's not a god, he/she/it could care less about worship
> 
> ...




LOL sacred people waking up? Do you have something you want to discuss so I can tell you how wrong your atheist theories are?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Jesus was a cult leader. Christianity and the new testament are two of the greatest atrocities man has ever created and have caused more pain, anguish, and destruction then even the Nazis>and that is just plain fact.


Oh Jesus Christ MY GOD who said Love GOD. And to also love your neighbor as yourself, and if a man strikes you turn the other cheek? Caues pain? No people who claim to worship GOD who don't follow the teachings of GOD CHRIST cause pain. If anyone worshiped GOD they would cause no pain to anyone, ever.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Christianity=Islam
> 
> It's the same thing! A different group of people saw the power of a cult leader and just 'added' another chapter after the bible. Same exact religion.


Um no Islam is a demonic satanic cult the believes killing people is what GOD wants


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

What about allah? Islam is EXACTLY the same as christianity, it's literally the same exact thing, again created to control people. Instead of Jesus it's Mohamad. Even back then they realized that not everyone was buying that Jesus was the 'son of god' so the tweaked the story and said no, Jesus was just a prophet, same as Muhammad-


----------



## ghostdriver (May 8, 2014)

LOL well sir I suggest you do some reading, I don't know who told you this because you sure didn't read it. Allah was the opposite of MY GOD Son of THE GOD. Islam and Allah teach killing and murder. My GOD teach's forgiveness and love. Not at all similar.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Oh Jesus Christ MY GOD who said Love GOD. And to also love your neighbor as yourself, and if a man strikes you turn the other cheek? Caues pain? No people who claim to worship GOD who don't follow the teachings of GOD CHRIST cause pain. If anyone worshiped GOD they would cause no pain to anyone, ever.


I follow the teaching of Squid. The bible is filled with violence and hate. Not only to homosexuals but it also women. 

Paganism and Wiccans have the right idea. Worship mother earth, be kind to everyone, always try your best to be selfless, etc. 

Christianity is dying because anyone who took a world civ class or studied history at all would know the new testament was written with the sole intention of giving the rulling class and clergy 'Divine Order' and power over everyone else. EVERY story in the bible is taken from popular fables of the time. They did things in the name of 'god' and people didn't know any better back then. It's amazing that people still think the bible is actually some kind of religious text. It only purpose was to assert control over other people. 

"Imagine no religion"- Christianity and Islam spreads hate throughout the world. Religion has only done bad things to us as human beings and thank god(lol) people are finally starting to realize that.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL well sir I suggest you do some reading, I don't know who told you this because you sure didn't read it. Allah was the opposite of MY GOD Son of THE GOD. Islam and Allah teach killing and murder. My GOD teach's forgiveness and love. Not at all similar.


Without going into detail about my credentials, lets just say I had to read the tora, bible, and koran for my disertation. I would say that the koran is far less violent then the bible, and that the old testament is probably the best of the 3. They are all very entertaining. Anyway, spending over a year researching the topic it's farily clear that the Bible and Koran, while being almost identical, are more propoganda then anything else.>created by the rulling class to give them 'divine' authority. 

I don't need a book to teach me forgiveness and love-that is human nature. Religion threw a wrench into that and brings out the worst in people. It's pits us against one another and celebrates our differences rather then our similarities. 

I will say this...Jesus might of been a cool dude, and he had some really good ideas about how we should live our life. That or he was simply a cult leader exploiting those around him, either way I don't really have beef with Jesus. He was a mortal and he figued out how to control other people for his benefit. What I do have beef with is when people think the Bible is where people should be getting their morals and values from.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Without going into detail about my credentials, lets just say I had to read the tora, bible, and koran for my disertation. I would say that the koran is far less violent then the bible, and that the old testament is probably the best of the 3. They are all very entertaining. Anyway, spending over a year researching the topic it's farily clear that the Bible and Koran, while being almost identical, are more propoganda then anything else.>created by the rulling class to give them 'divine' authority.
> 
> I don't need a book to teach me forgiveness and love-that is human nature. Religion threw a wrench into that and brings out the worst in people. It's pits us against one another and celebrates our differences rather then our similarities.
> 
> I will say this...Jesus might of been a cool dude, and he had some really good ideas about how we should live our life. That or he was simply a cult leader exploiting those around him, either way I don't really have beef with Jesus. He was a mortal and he figued out how to control other people for his benefit. What I do have beef with is when people think the Bible is where people should be getting their morals and values from.



LOL You think the our GOD and only chance at salvation which time is recorded by

B.C., which stands for "Before *Christ*," is used to date events before the birth of *Jesus*. *A.D*. is the abbreviation for the Latin phrase *anno Domini*, which means "in the year of our Lord," and is used for dates after *Jesus*'s birth.
Is a....... I'm not even going to say it. Listen Sir if not for the teachings of GOD evil men like I was would be running around creating all sorts of chaos. The Rules of the Laws we follow in the United States as in Thou shalt not kill, steal, bearfalse witness ect... Are mingled with the Laws today to prevail justice, proving the righteousness and obvious of all GOD's Laws which are to protect one another. Any violence in the Old testament was because of tribes which were eating ones children and mating with animals, which came into contact with the Holy tribe of Israel which GOD dwell. The glory of the LORD would appear to them. Israel kept the Holy Scripture, the scripture in THE HOLY BIBLE today. Israel still followed the Laws of thou shalt not Kill but THE LORD ordered this so the Scripture would remain. We Have all the Scripture now, and our GOD CHRIST now GOD will decide when Judgment happens.
 So The Tribe of Israel with the HOLY BIBLE aren't around anymore so don't worry about violence from them. But be glad they did what they did or you wouldn't have these laws about not killing and raping and so forth... Now we have to follow the Laws which was written and of how GOD commanded the world to live from now on in this new word. Rules for the whole world and not for the tribe of Israel which GOD actually dwell with. And GOD had those Laws because GOD can't be around evil HIS presence literally destroys evil. So with GOD personally coming down and you seeing his greatness I doubt anyone broke any rules, also dis obeying GOD and trying to do sin while GOD is there and profane HIS presence. It says you will burn.. So it's for your own good
We also Have SON OF THE LORD GOD our GOD JESUS CHRIST for our sins because we are born into a perverse generation


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Go read Ezekiel and see how THE ALMIGHTY decided to appear to Ezekiel. You will be scared.


Unless you are an adult...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

My GOD JESUS CHRIST has bless me with a life with the ALMIGHTY that will last forever. Hallelujah!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Unless you are an adult...


Well, considering how long it's been since I asked that question, and how long that chapter is, and previous displays of ignorance of the HOLY BIBLE I personally highly doubt you read that chapter.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Happy to answer the questions.


Incorrectly and deceptively...



> Knowing the difference between what's Good and Evil doesn't mean they didn't have free will. GOD THE ALMIGHTY said not eat the tree or else you die, the chose to eat the fruit of the tree anyways. They chose with their free will.


Indeed. Following in the way of our lord, when my children were very young I put an open gallon of bleach in the middle of the floor. I told them not to drink it, but they did not listen and they perished. They got what they deserved, it was their free will. Now, you may ask why a loving father would put the bleach there in the first place (especially since I'm omniscient and knew what would happen). You're thinking too much, and that makes jesus cry. I work in mysterious ways...

(at 4:30, but the entire bit is good)









> Babel- Yes, when Men thought themselves to be like the GOD ALMIGHTY, and to blaspheme about GOD. GOD then did what men said GOD could not do.
> 
> Religions- LOL yes the Religions and denominations are evil! That is what this thread is about! Exposing those Church's and false denominations and revealing the truth. *The fact I have had to prove GOD and our GOD Jesus Christ exist for 25 pages is baffling.*




*And you haven't even come CLOSE to doing this, yet you perceive that you have. THAT'S baffling...*


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> By breaking GOD's Laws people cause much pain. Kill and rape and torture animals and human beings. GOD ALMIGHTY'S very presence literally destroys all Evil. This is GOD's Earth, GOD will take it back, and GOD's presence arrive here. Now because our perverse generation is so evil GOD's Son died so we can be saved before we meet this AWESOME POWER that destroys all Evil in HIS Presence. THAT IS LOVE, think about it. This is GOD asking HIS Son (Perfect and Holy) to sacrifice himself for people who are so disgustingly Evil filled with vanity, lust, hate and greed. So we can be born again by HIS blood and now walk the path of righteousness and meet the LORD as a new being, not a Evil one which will be instantly destroyed by the presence of THE MOST HIGH.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Incorrectly and deceptively...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*And you haven't even come CLOSE to doing this, yet you perceive that you have. THAT'S baffling...*[/QUOTE]




Adam and Eve were not infants LOL and I don't appreciate your spam videos, and yes I have told you over and over that GOD wants to communicate but you reject because HIS was is not appealing to you.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

When you first gave up talking many pages ago, and resorted to posting vulgar videos I mentioned to you I wouldn't watch that trash and asked that you put any form of question that you may have about GOD THE ALMIGHTY MOST HIGH and HIS SON OUR SAVIOR GOD JESUS CHRIST in the form of a question.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD is a HE because HE creates GOD is my heavenly Father.


God is male because he creates? So a female can't create? Logic fail...



> Glad to remind people how fake Pagan things get involved in real life worship. ON TO THE NEXT QUESTION


On to the next question, to either ignore it or answer it erroneously...

http://www.livescience.com/25779-christmas-traditions-history-paganism.html

*1. Early Christians had a soft spot for pagans*

It's a mistake to say that our modern Christmas traditions come directly from pre-Christian paganism, said Ronald Hutton, a historian at Bristol University in the United Kingdom. However, he said, you'd be equally wrong to believe that Christmas is a modern phenomenon. As Christians spread their religion into Europe in the first centuries A.D., they ran into people living by a variety of local and regional religious creeds.

Christian missionaries lumped all of these people together under the umbrella term "pagan," said Philip Shaw, who researches early Germanic languages and Old English at Leicester University in the U.K. The term is related to the Latin word meaning "field," Shaw told LiveScience. The lingual link makes sense, he said, because early European Christianity was an urban phenomenon, while paganism persisted longer in rustic areas.

Early Christians wanted to convert pagans, Shaw said, but they were also fascinated by their traditions.

"Christians of that period are quite interested in paganism," he said. "It's obviously something they think is a bad thing, but it's also something they think is worth remembering. It's what their ancestors did." [In Photos: Early Christian Rome]

Perhaps that's why pagan traditions remained even as Christianity took hold. The Christmas tree is a 17th-century German invention, University of Bristol's Hutton told LiveScience, but it clearly derives from the pagan practice of bringing greenery indoors to decorate in midwinter. The modern Santa Claus is a direct descendent of England's Father Christmas, who was not originally a gift-giver. However, Father Christmas and his other European variations are modern incarnations of old pagan ideas about spirits who traveled the sky in midwinter


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL sacred people waking up? Do you have something you want to discuss so I can tell you how wrong your atheist theories are?


Yeah, stop being so sacred, people. Your beliefs are no more credible than his, and it does not matter that you vomit scripture at thinking people. That does not constitute answers, it is a desperate and childish way to dodge reality. Grow up, troll...


----------



## killemsoftly (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> God is male because he creates? So a female can't create? Logic fail...
> *1. Early Christians had a soft spot for pagans*r


Very interesting article Tyler.
By the end I was hearing it in Brad Pitt's voice. Quite soothing.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Paganism started from Nimrod from the Genealogy from the line of Cain. Mentioned in HOLY BIBLE The Catholic Church decided because they are evil to mix Pagan Holidays with Real Biblical Holidays.
Like On Christmas the Christmas tree is from a Pagan Tradition Nimrod started. And on the celebration on Christ Resurrection those Eggs and Rabbit is also from a Pagan tradition.
---- I just copied and pasted this from post #465 I said on the last page. So what are you trying to say?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, stop being so sacred, people. Your beliefs are no more credible than his, and it does not matter that you vomit scripture at thinking people. That does not constitute answers, it is a desperate and childish way to dodge reality. Grow up, troll...


LOL beliefs? You mean the truth I am telling? Which part of this for lack of a better word evidence do you not understand?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Um no Islam is a demonic satanic cult the believes killing people is what GOD wants


They worship the same abrahamic god as you do, same as the jews. God commits genocide throughout the bible, so it's no surprise that they have the idea that is what god wants...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> They worship the same abrahamic god as you do, same as the jews. God commits genocide throughout the bible, so it's no surprise that they have the idea that is what god wants...


All of your questions got answered on the previous page, I will copy and paste for you

 if not for the teachings of GOD evil men like I was would be running around creating all sorts of chaos. The Rules of the Laws we follow in the United States as in Thou shalt not kill, steal, bearfalse witness ect... Are mingled with the Laws today to prevail justice, proving the righteousness and obvious of all GOD's Laws which are to protect one another. Any violence in the Old testament was because of tribes which were eating ones children and mating with animals, which came into contact with the Holy tribe of Israel which GOD dwell. The glory of the LORD would appear to them. Israel kept the Holy Scripture, the scripture in THE HOLY BIBLE today. Israel still followed the Laws of thou shalt not Kill but THE LORD ordered this so the Scripture would remain. We Have all the Scripture now, and our GOD CHRIST now GOD will decide when Judgment happens.

So The Tribe of Israel with the HOLY BIBLE aren't around anymore so don't worry about violence from them. But be glad they did what they did or you wouldn't have these laws about not killing and raping and so forth... Now we have to follow the Laws which was written and of how GOD commanded the world to live from now on in this new word. Rules for the whole world and not for the tribe of Israel which GOD actually dwell with. And GOD had those Laws because GOD can't be around evil HIS presence literally destroys evil. So with GOD personally coming down and you seeing his greatness I doubt anyone broke any rules, also dis obeying GOD and trying to do sin while GOD is there and profane HIS presence. It says you will burn.. So it's for your own good

We also Have SON OF THE LORD GOD our GOD JESUS CHRIST for our sins because we are born into a perverse generation


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Ironic how people have spent 25 pages worth of post to try to disprove GOD and HIS Son our GOD JESUS CHRIST, only to have more evidence gather up for those who were/are struggling with faith LOL GLORY TO THE MOST HOLY LORD GOD, AND HIS SON LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST SAVIOR OF MANKIND


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL well sir I suggest you do some reading, I don't know who told you this because you sure didn't read it. Allah was the opposite of MY GOD Son of THE GOD. Islam and Allah teach killing and murder. My GOD teach's forgiveness and love. Not at all similar.





ghostdriver said:


> *And you haven't even come CLOSE to doing this, yet you perceive that you have. THAT'S baffling...*






> Adam and Eve were not infants LOL


According to the bible, they had no education of facts or reality. That is akin to small children. God knew they would eat from that tree, and put it there anyway. That's fucking evil, regardless of what you say. Why not just create them without dooming them to fail? What an cosmic asshole he is...



> and I don't appreciate your spam videos


I don't appreciate your spam videos, putting other members down, or you arrogantly and ignorantly spreading your bullshit. But, this being a public forum, I guess we gotta deal with it...



> and yes I have told you over and over that GOD wants to communicate but you reject because HIS was is not appealing to you.


Who cares what you've told anyone? No one takes what you have to say seriously, you are a living joke on this forum. The good thing about religious nut jobs like yourself, Nevaeh, is that you turn more people off from christianity attempting to spread it than I ever could bashing it. So I really should be thanking you, since we are both bringing about the same goal. Good job, buddy...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> According to the bible, they had no education of facts or reality. That is akin to small children. God knew they would eat from that tree, and put it there anyway. That's fucking evil, regardless of what you say. Why not just create them without dooming them to fail? What an cosmic asshole he is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sir they knew not of Evil ways for were not corrupt they were not infants LOL is this a serious question?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> When you first gave up talking many pages ago, and resorted to posting vulgar videos I mentioned to you I wouldn't watch that trash and asked that you put any form of question that you may have about GOD THE ALMIGHTY MOST HIGH and HIS SON OUR SAVIOR GOD JESUS CHRIST in the form of a question.


My posts aren't really for you, George, as you are a lost cause. They are for other members who may need a break from your hateful bullshit. I wouldn't come to you with questions about anything, your mind is ignorant and feeble...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Hateful? I am telling everyone I love them man LOL, you have been insulting me and cursing me? So your post of insults are for other people? This isn't making sense.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No sir they knew not of Evil ways for were not corrupt they were not infants LOL is this a serious question?


That's right. They didn't know of evil, so how were they to know sky-daddy was going to put something there that not only condemned themselves, but all of humanity for eternity? Thanks for making my point for me. Told you we're on the same side...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

If someone needs a break they can stop reading my thread LOL


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Because GOD told them? Told them himself.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

He wasn't comitting sodomy with Eve or doing evil he knew not of evil, but he knew to stay away from that tree or he would die and got that warning in person


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

If you think your insults are needed to give someone a break, you know people decide what to read on the internet right? I think you should analyze why you are really replying with 25 pages worth of post of insults.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hateful? I am telling everyone I love them man LOL, you have been insulting me and cursing me? So your post of insults are for other people? This isn't making sense.


Like this loving post to petflora above? 

"LOL sacred people waking up? Do you have something you want to discuss so I can tell you how wrong your atheist theories are?" '

You condemned his beliefs before he even got a chance to post them. You also tell everyone with beliefs differing from your own that they will be not simply killed, but torture indefinitely. You're so immersed in your Cult of Hate that you cannot even recognize your dogma as hateful. My posts' content is for others, but the insults are for you...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL beliefs? You mean the truth I am telling? Which part of this for lack of a better word evidence do you not understand?


Yes, beliefs. You seeing it as truth does not make it so. There is not empirical evidence for any of it, just like most other religions. I understand everything you say, it is you who cannot comprehend the more advanced concepts of others...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Like this loving post to petflora above?
> 
> "LOL sacred people waking up? Do you have something you want to discuss so I can tell you how wrong your atheist theories are?" '
> 
> You condemned his beliefs before he even got a chance to post them. You also tell everyone with beliefs differing from your own that they will be not simply killed, but torture indefinitely. You're so immersed in your Cult of Hate that you cannot even recognize your dogma as hateful. My posts' content is for others, but the insults are for you...


I do know his "beliefs" which is not GOD and His Son GOD JESUS CHRIST, those other "religions" preach hate and murder and racism. I am stating that people who hurt and kill and rape and torture will go to hell yes, unless they change there life around. If some murderer is running killing people is it not logical to kill him to stop him from hurting others? or is his evil ways more important then the lives of many?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, beliefs. You seeing it as truth does not make it so. There is not empirical evidence for any of it, just like most other religions. I understand everything you say, it is you who cannot comprehend the more advanced concepts of others...


No we have been over this need I copy and paste? If we can communicate with GOD when we follow the laws of righteousness and seek repentance through GOD's Son GOD Jesus Christ it is undeniable proof. And to know what scripture is real we have to look for contradictions.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> My posts aren't really for you, George, as you are a lost cause. They are for other members who may need a break from your hateful bullshit. I wouldn't come to you with questions about anything, your mind is ignorant and feeble...


People decide what they read on the internet, why would someone "need a break" like someone is forcing them not to stop reading what I posted? Being angry and acting like someone is forcing you to reply is ridiculous. That's like saying someone is being forced to read what I posted, and stuck doing it over and over or something? Like without a break? This isn't like a chat room with me repeating the same message or something? What are you talking about?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Also Just for the readers information, my name is not George.


----------



## killemsoftly (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> He wasn't comitting sodomy with Eve or doing evil he knew not of evil, but he knew to stay away from that tree or he would die and got that warning in person


You've convinced me.
I think you're a babbling idiot or the most pathetic troll I've seen. Either way. Works for me.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No we have been over this need I copy and paste? If we can communicate with GOD when we follow the laws of righteousness and seek repentance through GOD's Son GOD Jesus Christ it is undeniable proof. And to know what scripture is real we have to look for contradictions.


You may believe/say you are communicating with god, this does not make it so, and repeating it does not bring your ideas closer to reality. You have absolutely no empirical evidence, that includes the ignorant scripture that you post...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

ummm.... You guys know RIU does have rules . Lets keep be polite
*Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> People decide what they read on the internet, why would someone "need a break" like someone is forcing them not to stop reading what I posted? Being angry and acting like someone is forcing you to reply is ridiculous. That's like saying someone is being forced to read what I posted, and stuck doing it over and over or something? Like without a break? This isn't like a chat room with me repeating the same message or something? What are you talking about?


I don't recall ever being angry at anything I've ever read on the net, you? The rest of your post are all strawmen, seemingly your favorite logical fallacy. Next to the burden of proof, of course...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> You may believe/say you are communicating with god, this does not make it so, and repeating it does not bring your ideas closer to reality. You have absolutely no empirical evidence, that includes the ignorant scripture that you post...


Well I told you how to obtain first hand communication with GOD THE POWER, and HIS SON LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST.
If I told you a million dollars was in a box and it was, but because you didn't open it yet it can't be true?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ummm.... You guys know RIU does have rules . Lets keep be polite
> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


I haven't seen any warnings yet, so I think we're okay. The mods will not save you. Carry on...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

If you wanted to ignore all other logical sense


----------



## killemsoftly (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ummm.... You guys know RIU does have rules . Lets keep be polite
> *Name Calling or general rude behavior is no longer acceptable in the Cafe, We are adults which means that we should be able to debate without resorting to name calling.* Warnings will be given out if users fail to act appropriately.


Touchy. 
Bit meek.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well I told you how to obtain first hand communication with GOD THE POWER, and HIS SON LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST.
> If I told you a million dollars was in a box and it was, but because you didn't open it yet it can't be true?


Do you ever feel shame at your lack of cognitive ability and logic skills?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I haven't seen any warnings yet, so I think we're okay. The mods will not save you. Carry on...


Save me? I am sitting at home safely with a big bag of weed, food in the oven, and my old lovable dog. Preaching the Word of GOD, I just don't like reading swears.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Save me? I am sitting at home safely with a big bag of weed, food in the oven, and my old lovable dog. Preaching the Word of GOD, I just don't like reading swears.


That is inconvenient, as there is a lot of profanity on the net...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> That is inconvenient, as there is a lot of profanity on the net...


No no profanity in the HOLY BIBLE a whore is a hooker and a Homosexual or sodomite is a person and sodomy is a sin, so How does it have profanity?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Gospel songs are relating to this thread your music link is spam.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Gospel songs are relating to this thread your music link is spam.


Sorry. How's this?


----------



## Ceepea (May 9, 2014)

How about this one?


----------



## Ceepea (May 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Yes all those atheist songs are spam in this thread I suggest you go to music to post these, but this however is a gospel song and not spam, but a a song singing about the Glory of GOD





I owe GOD ALMIGHTY AND HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST everything, everyday gets better and better continuous blessing from the LORD ALMIGHTY and my LORD GOD CHRIST. GOD will provide a way for everything a escape from Sin by means of his sons Life sacrifice going through torture, humiliation, and crucifixion. LORD will provide a way for everything! money, health, you will see miracles when you decide to worship GOD! 

Hallelujah Glory to LORD GOD ALMIGHTY and His HOLY Son LORD GOD CHRIST forever and ever


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

This song is about the trumpets imagine the one right before GOD comes 





Here is the song ^ that video is to show other sky trumpets that have been heard


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

I was gone but GOD's mercy kept me, The mercy of the MIGHTY POWER, and HIS Son LORD GOD CHRIST is awesome. And will be worshiped forever and ever. Praise the LORD GOD and HIS Son LORD GOD CHRIST forever and ever.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Here is one of my favorite songs to sing and listen too, pay no attention to the background pic the posted has no idea what tribe belongs to what ethnicity. It's a song written by King David the second King of Israel, the same David who killed the nephilim giant.
The words have been translated from Hebrew to english in the song here is a song that is song in Hebrew they langue David spoke.







This is also a song written by King David psalm 27 with the English words displayed on screen


----------



## Hubey (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver the religious troll.
No truth no message, just a troll.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 9, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, George! It's nice to see you back here. How is the medication going? Are you still going to that clubhouse during the day? Have you bought a cakmera yet? I feel like chipping in with members here to get you a good camera so we can see what the hell you are seeing. Those UFOs above your place sound interesting...


Im not GhostDriver: I dont know how many times I need to say this.

Im currently not taking any prescription pills; but I would like to take something for My ADD, but My psychaitrist doesnt want to give Me any pills for My ADD until I get tested for ADD. Im doing fine not taking any prescription pills, but I have problems paying attention and focusing.

Anyways, I have about $1,600 so I can afford a video camera but I could use that money for better things. I see the UFOs every single day that its not too cloudy out. I have been seeing the UFOs now for over 8 months now; I first noticed the UFOs on September 8th of 2013.

What someone should do is drive or fly to New Bedford, Massachusetts, and record the UFOs for themself. I have never used a video camera and I dont know how to use a video camera: I would have to read the instructions. Anyone can drive or fly to New Bedford, Massachusetts, and record the UFOs to vindicate Me. I would recommend that who ever comes to My city, they should bring a stand or a tripod to stabilize the video camera so there is no shaking. Im sure if I tried to record the UFOs by hand, you wouldnt be able to see them move because My hands would be too shaky.

But, if I proved that I have been seeing UFOs for the past 8 months, you might be more willing to believe that I saw an "alien", or some being on top of My neighbors roof. Like I said, that being that I saw might have been a military person, I dont know.

Regardless, there was an invisible and then translucent being on top of My neighbors roof in the summer of 2012. I wish I could have recorded that experience, that would be worth some money I bet.

For the record, I am not GhostDriver. GhostDriver knows a lot more about the Bible then I do. I was always trying to prove Myself and not the majority of the Bible. I know there are many logical fallacies in the Bible; but I do believe the Bible helps to prove Me and why I have a Christ complex.

But, you guys can send Me money, lol. If I recieve around $500, I promise that I will buy a good video camera, with a good zoom, and record the UFOs for you guys; to vindicate Myself. You guys are rich, right? I mean some of you guys grow a ton of cannabis, so whats a few hundred dollars? Lol.

Im doing fine not taking any prescription pills. Im just bored and its hard for Me to focus. I think I might become a truck driver and do that for a living. Truck drivers make about $20 per hour. I might go to school to become a truck driver and get My CDL license.

Edit- Im not going to the clubhouse anymore. I can blog from My smartphone. I havent been to the clubhouse since I bought My smartphone: I bought My smartphone last December.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not GhostDriver: I dont know how many times I need to say this.
> 
> Im currently not taking any prescription pills; but I would like to take something for My ADD, but My psychaitrist doesnt want to give Me any pills for My ADD until I get tested for ADD. Im doing fine not taking any prescription pills, but I have problems paying attention and focusing.
> 
> ...


Are you okay? And when you said
"For the record, I am not GhostDriver. GhostDriver knows a lot more about the Bible then I do. I was always trying to prove Myself and not the majority of the Bible. I know there are many logical fallacies in the Bible; but I do believe the Bible helps to prove Me and why I have a Christ complex."
You are wrong there are no fallacies in THE HOLY BIBLE, The Book Of ENOCH, and Testament Of Solomon have been removed, but GOD has authenticated these books because of HOLY BIBLE like the chapter JUDE for example is a chapter that specifically mentions How the Book Of Enoch is real. There are many more examples through out the HOLY BIBLE. Also you are not GOD Christ, Savior of mankind and Son of THE ALMIGHTY. That's so blasphemous.
Also people see U.F.O's (Evil spirits) every night why are you obsessing over this? Haven't you been following along with the thread?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "For the record, I am not GhostDriver.


Now you're talking to your shadow self. on an internet forum?!
call your shrink
get an appointment
ask for seroquil or any other anti-psychotic
follow the dr.'s advice (the LORD be acting through him bro)
go to pharmacy
take pills
breath
rinse, repeat


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Neveah420- "Im currently not taking any prescription pills; but I would like to take something for My ADD, but My psychaitrist doesnt want to give Me any pills for My ADD until I get tested for ADD. Im doing fine not taking any prescription pills, but I have problems paying attention and focusing."
--- Stop paying people to listen to you talk, and lead you down the wrong path man, and for the "ADD" as it is known, is all garbage man to try to make you more insane. Just smoke weed, chill out listen to some music. You stated I know a lot more about THE HOLY BIBLE then you, I strongly suggest you read that, along with Book Of Enoch, and Testament Of Solomon and really take a look at your life in third person.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> Now you're talking to your shadow self. on an internet forum?!
> call your shrink
> get an appointment
> ask for seroquil or any other anti-psychotic
> ...


LOL I am not some man claiming to be GOD JESUS CHRIST I assure you. What blaspheme


----------



## killemsoftly (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL I am not some man claiming to be GOD JESUS CHRIST I assure you. What blaspheme


LOL good to know. BLASPHEME is for sinners. they go to HELL. not HEAVEN where JESUS OUR LORD AND SAVIOUR RESIDES!!!!!!
PRAISE HIS NAME, WHERE THE FUCK IS MY CAPS BUTTON!!!!???!!!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Well I was a very bad blasphemer, but I got saved because our GOD CHRIST died for our sins. So the option remains to Love GOD and one another and to forgive people who did you wrong, and to worship GOD and repent before one meets him and gets destroyed. because one is in Sin. Yes our LORD CHRIST is in heaven! Hallelujah!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

*1*And unto the angel of the church in Sardis write; These things saith he that hath the seven Spirits of God, and the seven stars; I know thy works, that thou hast a name that thou livest, and art dead. *2*Be watchful, and strengthen the things which remain, that are ready to die: for I have not found thy works perfect before God. *3*Remember therefore how thou hast received and heard, and hold fast, and repent. If therefore thou shalt not watch, I will come on thee as a thief, and thou shalt not know what hour I will come upon thee. *4*Thou hast a few names even in Sardis which have not defiled their garments; and they shall walk with me in white: for they are worthy. *5*He that overcometh, the same shall be clothed in white raiment; and I will not blot out his name out of the book of life, but I will confess his name before my Father, and before his angels. *6*He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches.

-Revelations 3


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Are you okay? And when you said
> "For the record, I am not GhostDriver. GhostDriver knows a lot more about the Bible then I do. I was always trying to prove Myself and not the majority of the Bible. I know there are many logical fallacies in the Bible; but I do believe the Bible helps to prove Me and why I have a Christ complex."
> You are wrong there are no fallacies in THE HOLY BIBLE, The Book Of ENOCH, and Testament Of Solomon have been removed, but GOD has authenticated these books because of HOLY BIBLE like the chapter JUDE for example is a chapter that specifically mentions How the Book Of Enoch is real. There are many more examples through out the HOLY BIBLE. Also you are not GOD Christ, Savior of mankind and Son of THE ALMIGHTY. That's so blasphemous.
> Also people see U.F.O's (Evil spirits) every night why are you obsessing over this? Haven't you been following along with the thread?





Nevaeh420 said:


> Im not GhostDriver: I dont know how many times I need to say this.
> 
> Im currently not taking any prescription pills; but I would like to take something for My ADD, but My psychaitrist doesnt want to give Me any pills for My ADD until I get tested for ADD. Im doing fine not taking any prescription pills, but I have problems paying attention and focusing.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

10 Therefore, O thou son of man, speak unto the house of Israel; Thus ye speak, saying, If our transgressions and our sins _be_ upon us, and we pine away in them, how should we then live? 11 Say unto them, _As_ I live, saith the Lord God, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked; but that the wicked turn from his way and live: turn ye, turn ye from your evil ways; for why will ye die, O house of Israel?
-That's the LORD...In Ezekiel 33 verse 11


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 9, 2014)

Lol, the funny thing is that I dont think anyone learned anything in this thread.

Everyone on here is very headstrong.

Tyler and Beef (or Ceepea) will always be Atheists; and GhostDriver is sticking to his guns too.

No Atheist is going to change GhostDrivers beliefs, and GhostDriver isnt going to convert any Atheist to Christianity either.

Im surprised that there arent more Christians on RIU, it seems like Atheists are the majority on this sub-forum.

GhostDriver cant prove Jesus or God to the Atheists, and the Atheists cant prove that Jesus and God are not real to GhostDriver.

But there is One Who is real- Me. I am more of a fact then Jesus and God and Im sure the Atheists can agree on that. I am alive, I am real. My claims are facts that I have said it, and even the Atheists know this.

I am not a myth, like Jesus or God. I am the One Who was, Who is, and Who is to come.

I am Me- the Chosen One of God. I am Greater then Jesus.

~PEACE~


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 9, 2014)

I thought ghostdriva was nuts until Nevaeh420 came on, Jesus wouldn't be seeing a phyciatrist because God is the greatest phyciatrist of all. Plus all his medication is illegal drugs like mushrooms and opium.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 9, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> I thought ghostdriva was nuts until Nevaeh420 came on, Jesus wouldn't be seeing a phyciatrist because God is the greatest phyciatrist of all. Plus all his medication is illegal drugs like mushrooms and opium.


I am not Jesus, I am Me- George Manuel Oliveira- AKA O My God- the Chosen One.

Look at My initials backwards...

Go ahead, what My initials backwards? My Name is George Manuel Oliveira and My initials are GMO. Whats GMO backwards?

I will give you a second to figure it out.

My initials, GMO, stands for Genetically Modified Organism- GMO. But, whats GMO backwards?

GMO backwards is OMG- or O My God! So, My initials means something forwards and backwards.

My mothers name is Mary, like Jesus' mother was names Mary too.

My dads name is Nuno. Nuno sounds exactly like like words "knew no". It is known that "Mary knew no man". If you use semantics, that sentance sounds exactly like, "Mary... Nuno man."

So both of My parents names are significant too.

I am much greater then Jesus. Jesus cant compare to Me. I have better prophecies then Jesus and I am just Greater then Jesus because I am alive and Jesus is dead!

EDIT- I dont take mushrooms or opium. I dont even smoke weed anymore; I quit smoking bud over a year ago.

I dont need to see a psychiatrist, I go just because I have been going for years now. I actually like to see My psychiatrist and therapist, I get bored, lol...

Im doing just fine.

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, the funny thing is that I dont think anyone learned anything in this thread.
> 
> Everyone on here is very headstrong.
> 
> ...


now you are looking like a ready writer...lol
*psalms 45:1* *To the chief Musician upon Shoshannim, for the sons of Korah, Maschil, A Song of loves.* My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue _is_ the pen of a ready write


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 9, 2014)

Neveah420, you need mushrooms or salvia divinorum.
Ghostdriver, when is christ coming back? 100 years? 300 years?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I am not Jesus, I am Me- George Manuel Oliveira- AKA O My God- the Chosen One.
> 
> Look at My initials backwards...
> 
> ...


If you can read and type, how can you be so ignorant to believe this?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver, who do you think Gog and Magog are? Old Testament says two peoples but New Testament says Jesus was told to "look at Gog in the land of Magog"

When prez Ronald Regan was governor, he accused the Soviet Union of being Gog because of the Cold War. Since America was the other side of the Cold War, doesn't that make us Magog?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

8 Does not awisdom cry out, And understanding lift up her voice?
2 She takes her stand on the top of the 1high hill,

Beside the way, where the paths meet.
3 She cries out by the gates, at the entry of the city,

At the entrance of the doors:
4 “To you, O men, I call,

And my voice _is_ to the sons of men.
5 O you 2simple ones, understand prudence,

And you fools, be of an understanding heart.
6 Listen, for I will speak of bexcellent things,

And from the opening of my lips _will come_ right things;
7 For my mouth will speak truth;

Wickedness _is_ an abomination to my lips.
8 All the words of my mouth _are_ with righteousness;

Nothing crooked or perverse _is_ in them.
9 They _are_ all plain to him who understands,

And right to those who find knowledge.
10 Receive my instruction, and not silver,

And knowledge rather than choice gold;
11 For wisdom _is_ better than rubies,
And all the things one may desire cannot be compared with her.
12 “I, wisdom, dwell with prudence,

And find out knowledge _and_ discretion.
13 The fear of the Lord _is_ to hate evil;
Pride and arrogance and the evil way
And the perverse mouth I hate.
14 Counsel _is_ mine, and sound wisdom;

I _am_ understanding, I have strength.
15 By me kings reign,
And rulers decree justice.
16 By me princes rule, and nobles,

All the judges of the earth.
17 I love those who love me,
And those who seek me diligently will find me.
18 Riches and honor _are_ with me,
Enduring riches and righteousness.
19 My fruit _is_ better than gold, yes, than fine gold,

And my revenue than choice silver.
20 I traverse the way of righteousness,
In the midst of the paths of justice,
21 That I may cause those who love me to inherit wealth,
That I may fill their treasuries.
- Proverbs 8


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> ghostdriver, who do you think Gog and Magog are? Old Testament says two peoples but New Testament says Jesus was told to "look at Gog in the land of Magog"
> 
> When prez Ronald Regan was governor, he accused the Soviet Union of being Gog because of the Cold War. Since America was the other side of the Cold War, doesn't that make us Magog?


Gog and Magog battle already happened they were Kings. This battle happened before LORD Jesus Christ.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 9, 2014)

I am the way, the truth,


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> I am the way, the truth,


No GOD CHRIST is.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If you can read and type, how can you be so ignorant to believe this?


Where is My ignorance?

Jesus is dead and no one can prove God.

You have not proven God or Jesus. Your attempts are futile.

I am alive, I am real, I am the Chosen One. 

Can you prove Me wrong? I dont believe that you can disprove anything that I have said.

Where is your Jesus now? Where is your God now?

The Bible isnt the most credible book. You cant prove any of the "miracles" from the Bible. 

Do YOU believe in miracles? I bet YOU do. Science hasnt been able to prove one miracle, not one miracle...

I will be honest, I admire your faith, but faith is blind. You only have faith when you dont have proof. Faith is blind. I only have faith in Myself.

You seem like a nice guy, GhostDriver, but you are not thinking logical because you believe in fairy tales, like the Bible. I dont have anything bad to say about you, but try and think critically. The Bible is full of logcal fallacies. Miracles are for children and miracles are not real.

Like I said, you seem like a nice guy, and I dont have anything bad to say about you, but the Bible is for the sheeple people.

I believe in Myself, I am the Chosen One of God.

~PEACE~


----------



## killemsoftly (May 9, 2014)

hi ghost driver/george/nevada/crazydude
I saw GOD but JESUS CHRIST made me a cheeseburger so I ate it and i was TRANSFORMED. not sure if it was GOD oR the CHEESEBURGER!

PEACE


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 9, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> hi ghost driver/george/nevada/crazydude
> I saw GOD but JESUS CHRIST made me a cheeseburger so I ate it and i was TRANSFORMED. not sure if it was GOD oR the CHEESEBURGER!
> 
> PEACE


I am NOT GhostDriver... How many times do I need to repeat Myself?

I am the Chosen One: GhostDriver is a fanatic Christian. I have never even read about GhostDriver before this thread he started.

I bet GhostDriver could be OldGrowth420. Tyler and Beef (or Ceepea) should remember OldGrowth420. There are some newer memebers in this thread that might not remember OldGrowth, but My point is that GhostDriver could be OldGrowth reincarnate, lol.

Why dont you guys leave Me out of comparing Me- the Chosen One, to GhostDriver. Compare GhostDriver to OldGrowth420.

I dont have any sock puppets, and, hypothetically, if I did have a sock puppet, I would advocate for Myself and not argue with Myself. I am NOT GhostDriver.

I am NOT GhostDriver.

GhostDriver is into the Bible, I am into Myself- the Chosen One.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 9, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Where is My ignorance?
> 
> Jesus is dead and no one can prove God.
> 
> ...


George, I've never enjoyed watching you troll threads, but this is just delicious. You tell him, my man, sic 'em. You have my permission to troll all GD threads...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No GOD CHRIST is.


you do not know the bible nor GOD ! john 14:6 I am the way and the truth... you say no to the word of GOD.. but you say....but GOD CHRIST is. by the way that was post #549


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

You are not GOD, your atheist friends are only accusing your ignorant blaspheme as myself in a pathetic way to have what I say seem less credible, because you are a mad man. They seem very upset and angry about this thread as we can see from 30 pages of answered ignorant questions. Like anyone with intelligence would ever fall for that LOL People who are on page 28 have been reading since page one, LOL.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> you do not know the bible nor GOD ! john 14:6 I am the way and the truth... you say no to the word of GOD.. but you say....but GOD CHRIST is. by the way that was post #549


LOL I can't understand what you are trying to say but I will attempt to answer anyways.
Yes GOD JESUS CHRIST is GOD, The ALMIGHTY made His Son GOD over mankind and anyone that is born again through his blood will be saved from the wrath of the MOST HIGH, MOST HOLY ALMIGHTY POWER.
6 "Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me."- John 14:6
Did you say I don't believe THE HOLY BIBLE is the word of GOD??? HAHAHA where have you been for the last 28 pages?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Enjoy your Sabbath's Worship ALMIGHTY LORD GOD and HIS son our salvation LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST, try to keep it Holy, Love you all of you!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Enjoy your Sabbath's Worship ALMIGHTY LORD GOD and HIS son our salvation LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST, try to keep it Holy, Love you all of you!





ghostdriver said:


> LOL I can't understand what you are trying to say but I will attempt to answer anyways.
> Yes GOD JESUS CHRIST is GOD, The ALMIGHTY made His Son GOD over mankind and anyone that is born again through his blood will be saved from the wrath of the MOST HIGH, MOST HOLY ALMIGHTY POWER.
> 6 "Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me."- John 14:6
> Did you say I don't believe THE HOLY BIBLE is the word of GOD??? HAHAHA where have you been for the last 28 pages?


post # 549 I am the way, the truth


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No GOD CHRIST is.


 AND I SAID NO PEN, JESUS CHRIST IS


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> post # 549 I am the way, the truth


You are not the way, and the truth. LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST is


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You are not the way, and the truth. LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST is


I don't know, from the evidence presented in this thread, I'm pretty sure Nevaeh is...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You are not the way, and the truth. LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST is


In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. therefore I am the way, the truth I am the word


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

The word is JESUS CHRIST NOT YOU!!!! ????????!!!!!read the whole verse 

1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
2 The same was in the beginning with God.
3 All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.
4 In him was life; and the life was the light of men.
5 And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.
6 There was a man sent from God, whose name was John.
7 The same came for a witness, to bear witness of the Light, that all men through him might believe.
8 He was not that Light, but was sent to bear witness of that Light.
9 That was the true Light, which lighteth every man that cometh into the world.
10 He was in the world, and the world was made by him, and the world knew him not.
11 He came unto his own, and his own received him not.
12 But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, even to them that believe on his name:
13 Which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.
14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.
15 John bare witness of him, and cried, saying, This was he of whom I spake, He that cometh after me is preferred before me: for he was before me.
16 And of his fulness have all we received, and grace for grace.
17 For the law was given by Moses, but grace and truth came by Jesus Christ.
18 No man hath seen God at any time, the only begotten Son, which is in the bosom of the Father, he hath declared him.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

That's not even the whole chapter but explains vividly, The word is JESUS CHRIST our GOD, Son of ALMIGHTY LORD GOD, as you see the John who is writing this (John the apostle) is talking about John the Baptist you see I have read this. Enjoy the read, I know how hard it is to pick up the HOLY BIBLE and read while defiled in sin.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The word is JESUS CHRIST NOT YOU!!!! ????????!!!!!read the whole verse
> 
> 1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
> 2 The same was in the beginning with God.
> ...


the only one saying it's me... is you !
Therefore said I unto you, that no man can come unto me, except it were given unto him of my Father.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 10, 2014)

You people had a human court against DA ALMYTEE!
How dare you think you can reduce him to a simple debate, even ghostdriver is guilty of blasphemy!

Ghostdriver, the only way to repent is on your knees, drink of jesus ghostdriver. Drink and taste him.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> You people had a human court against DA ALMYTEE!
> How dare you think you can reduce him to a simple debate, even ghostdriver is guilty of blasphemy!
> 
> Ghostdriver, the only way to repent is on your knees, drink of jesus ghostdriver. Drink and taste him.


Sir I'm preaching the Word of GOD, and answering questions and trying to point people in the direction of Our Salvation JESUS CHRIST Son of GOD


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Pen your ignorance is not fooling those who are not insane.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> That's not even the whole chapter but explains vividly, The word is JESUS CHRIST our GOD, Son of ALMIGHTY LORD GOD, as you see the John who is writing this (John the apostle) is talking about John the Baptist you see I have read this. Enjoy the read, I know how hard it is to pick up the HOLY BIBLE and read while defiled in sin.


Not *one *of the books in the NT were written when Jesus was alive. They were all written decades to centuries *after *Jesus died. This is a fucking fact, like it or not, it's a god damn fact. Even the best, and most respected Christian scholars and apologetics agree with this. 

By disagreeing with virtually every person who has ever studied the bible in a historical or religious context, you might as well just proclaim your idiocy now.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

Oh, keep in mind the average life span for Jesus time was 35-40 years old.

Thanks.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea is a good example of what happens when you preach to kids. 
Leave them kids alone!


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ceepea is a good example of what happens when you preach to kids.
> Leave them kids alone!


I was forced into Sunday school and bible camp. I never believed any of it for a second. It seemed like the biggest lie ever, and boy was I right! I didn't know I was an 'atheist' until I was in my teens. I became an active atheist in my early 20's.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

*John of Patmos* (also called *John the Revelator*, *John the Divine*, or *John the Theologian*) is the name given to the author of the Book of Revelation, the apocalyptic text forming the final chapter of the New Testament. The text of Revelation states that the author is called John and that he lives on the Greek island of Patmos, where by some, he is considered to be in exile as a result of anti-Christian persecution under the Roman emperor Domitian.[1][2]
The author of the Book of Revelation identifies himself as "John"[5] Traditionally, this named author is believed to be the same person as both John the apostle of Jesus and John the author of the Fourth Gospel.[5] The early 2nd century writer, Justin Martyr, was the first to equate the author of Revelation with _John the Apostle_.[6] However, some biblical scholars now contend that these were separate individuals.[7][8]--
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_of_Patmos


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Not *one *of the books in the NT were written when Jesus was alive. They were all written decades to centuries *after *Jesus died. This is a fucking fact, like it or not, it's a god damn fact. Even the best, and most respected Christian scholars and apologetics agree with this.
> 
> By disagreeing with virtually every person who has ever studied the bible in a historical or religious context, you might as well just proclaim your idiocy now.


*John of Patmos* (also called *John the Revelator*, *John the Divine*, or *John the Theologian*) is the name given to the author of the Book of Revelation, the apocalyptic text forming the final chapter of the New Testament. The text of Revelation states that the author is called John and that he lives on the Greek island of Patmos, where by some, he is considered to be in exile as a result of anti-Christian persecution under the Roman emperor Domitian.[1][2]
The author of the Book of Revelation identifies himself as "John"[5] Traditionally, this named author is believed to be the same person as both John the apostle of Jesus and John the author of the Fourth Gospel.[5] The early 2nd century writer, Justin Martyr, was the first to equate the author of Revelation with _John the Apostle_.[6] However, some biblical scholars now contend that these were separate individuals.[7][8]--
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_of_Patmos


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I was forced into Sunday school and bible camp. I never believed any of it for a second. It seemed like the biggest lie ever, and boy was I right! I didn't know I was an 'atheist' until I was in my teens. I became an active atheist in my early 20's.


Have you not read what I posted about these Church's? They are made to hide the truth, that's why you felt betrayal. As A grown man, alone in a search for GOD is a completely different experience then attending a "bible camp" forced by your parents. Don't be mad at GOD for decisions people make with their free will.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *John of Patmos* (also called *John the Revelator*, *John the Divine*, or *John the Theologian*) is the name given to the author of the Book of Revelation, the apocalyptic text forming the final chapter of the New Testament. The text of Revelation states that the author is called John and that he lives on the Greek island of Patmos, where by some, he is considered to be in exile as a result of anti-Christian persecution under the Roman emperor Domitian.[1][2]
> The author of the Book of Revelation identifies himself as "John"[5] Traditionally, this named author is believed to be the same person as both John the apostle of Jesus and John the author of the Fourth Gospel.[5] The early 2nd century writer, Justin Martyr, was the first to equate the author of Revelation with _John the Apostle_.[6] However, some biblical scholars now contend that these were separate individuals.[7][8]--
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_of_Patmos


What's your point? The book of revelations was written 70 years after Jesus died.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Have you not read what I posted about these Church's? They are made to hide the truth, that's why you felt betrayal. As A grown man, alone in a search for GOD is a completely different experience then attending a "bible camp" forced by your parents. Don't be mad at GOD for decisions people make with their free will.


Dude, I'm not mad at god. God doesn't exist. lol

I'm also not mad at;

Santa
The Keebler elves
Easter bunny
The Sandman
Boogeyman
Freddy Kruger (although I was terrified of him when I was a wee lad)
Sharknados
Nicky Santoro

You are living in a fairy tale.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Dude, I'm not mad at god. God doesn't exist. lol
> 
> I'm also not mad at;
> 
> ...


You just know and don't want to try THE HOLY BIBLE and repentance to develop a relationship to save your soul? 
Despite seeing everything with your own eyes, and life in general, solar system, sun, moon the perfectness of it all, You think your living in a existence of contradictions? LOL No evil is real and you got to stop it, you're getting old then you die, and you can't say nobody warned you. You're not going to be able to stand before GOD and point the finger of excuse I didn't know.


----------



## LJ6 (May 10, 2014)

Its funny cause like 2 posts ago he talks about going to sunday school LOL. Problem with you religon folk is you never listen to anyone who doesnt believe in your silly man made religion that just deflects from true spirtualitly anyway. Problem with the atheists is the exact same thing, you wanna say for sure there is no god at all and you know this for a fact. When in true nobody knows and to say you have all the answers to all the questions is just stupid. Whatever happens when we die is gonna happen regardless of what you believe.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You just know and don't want to try THE HOLY BIBLE and repentance to develop a relationship to save your soul?


I don't have a soul, and neither do you. lol Where exactly IS our soul? What does it do? How do you know it exists? Don't say 'it's energy' because we already know what energy is, it's potential to 'do work', so unless you can prove the soul is 'doing work', don't say 'it's energy'.



> Despite seeing everything with your own eyes, and life in general, solar system, sun, moon the perfectness of it all, You think your living in a existence of contradictions?


No, I don't think I'm living in an existence of contradictions. I think the birth of life on earth was spontaneous, and rare, and amazing. 



> No evil is real and you got to stop it, you're getting old then you die, and you can't say nobody warned you. You're not going to be able to stand before GOD and point the finger of excuse I didn't know.


Scare tactics don't work on me, because I'm rational and I understand that they're scare tactics. What you are referring to is 'pascals wager', and it's a super lame and thoroughly 'debunked' excuse for a rational argument.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

LJ6 said:


> Its funny cause like 2 posts ago he talks about going to sunday school LOL. Problem with you religon folk is you never listen to anyone who doesnt believe in your silly man made religion that just deflects from true spirtualitly anyway. Problem with the atheists is the exact same thing, you wanna say for sure there is no god at all and you know this for a fact. When in true nobody knows and to say you have all the answers to all the questions is just stupid. Whatever happens when we die is gonna happen regardless of what you believe.


I don't KNOW that god doesn't exist, but I have no REASON to believe he does.The burden of proof lies on the people making the claim, not the person rejecting the claim. 

I am an agnostic atheist. Agnostic refers to knowledge, meaning 'what a person can actually know'. Atheist means 'without theism'.

There certainly are gnostic atheists, but I and most atheists, do not fall into this category.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 10, 2014)

Larry King talked about being scared he wont wake up when he sleeps, did you guys hear his interview? Howard Stern was bummed that he worked so hard to "build a great life" and have it taken away soon by death.
Our next life is suppose to be way better than "worldly pleasures" but I think love is just as good.


----------



## LJ6 (May 10, 2014)

Proof isnt a burden LOL. Proof is understanding what we didnt before. Theres so much all around us that we cant even sense or take in as humans and i just find it so odd that people would think something that had the knowledge and time or whatever even to create all this, or give bearing to what made all this. Would be easy to prove. Or easy to know. And you dont make sense when you say you dont KNOW that god doesnt exist but you know that we cant prove god or he cant be proven in principle? But if we could prove it only then would you have a reason to believe its existed all this time? idk what you really mean with your fancy atheist terms LOL. Reminds me of all the sects of christianity and other religions


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I don't have a soul, and neither do you. lol Where exactly IS our soul? What does it do? How do you know it exists? Don't say 'it's energy' because we already know what energy is, it's potential to 'do work', so unless you can prove the soul is 'doing work', don't say 'it's energy'.
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm living in an existence of contradictions. I think the birth of life on earth was spontaneous, and rare, and amazing.
> ...


You just know and don't want to try THE HOLY BIBLE and repentance to develop a relationship to save your soul? 
Despite seeing everything with your own eyes, and life in general, solar system, sun, moon the perfectness of it all, You think your living in a existence of contradictions? LOL No evil is real and you got to stop it, you're getting old then you die, and you can't say nobody warned you. You're not going to be able to stand before GOD and point the finger of excuse I didn't know.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

LJ6 said:


> Proof isnt a burden LOL.


I don't think you understand what I meant. "The burden of proof" means "the evidence required for proving something". That's to say, that the person making the claim is the one required to provide the evidence. It's not up to the person rejecting the claim to prove it's *not true.*



> Proof is understanding what we didnt before. Theres so much all around us that we cant even sense or take in as humans and i just find it so odd that people would think something that had the knowledge and time or whatever even to create all this, or give bearing to what made all this. Would be easy to prove. Or easy to know.


If god manifests himself in reality, there is a way to test it. We can test reality, we cannot test things that are not in reality.



> And you dont make sense when you say you dont KNOW that god doesnt exist but you know that we cant prove god or he cant be proven in principle? But if we could prove it only then would you have a reason to believe its existed all this time?


I'm open to new and compelling evidence, I just haven't seen any yet. An old book written by primitive men that didn't even know the world was round doesn't convince me. 



> idk what you really mean with your fancy atheist terms LOL. Reminds me of all the sects of christianity and other religions


Not really atheist terms. 99.999% of theists are *gnostic theists,* that means they claim to KNOW god exists. 

Theism and atheism are statements about belief. You either have a belief, or you don't. 

Gnosticism and agnosticism are about knowledge. You either claim to know for a fact, or you don't.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You just know and don't want to try THE HOLY BIBLE and repentance to develop a relationship to save your soul?
> Despite seeing everything with your own eyes, and life in general, solar system, sun, moon the perfectness of it all, You think your living in a existence of contradictions? LOL No evil is real and you got to stop it, you're getting old then you die, and you can't say nobody warned you. You're not going to be able to stand before GOD and point the finger of excuse I didn't know.


So now we're copy/pasting the same responses? 

Ok, here goes!



> I don't have a soul, and neither do you. lol Where exactly IS our soul? What does it do? How do you know it exists? Don't say 'it's energy' because we already know what energy is, it's potential to 'do work', so unless you can prove the soul is 'doing work', don't say 'it's energy'.
> 
> 
> No, I don't think I'm living in an existence of contradictions. I think the birth of life on earth was spontaneous, and rare, and amazing.
> ...


Your move.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 10, 2014)

LJ6 said:


> Proof isnt a burden LOL. Proof is understanding what we didnt before. Theres so much all around us that we cant even sense or take in as humans and i just find it so odd that people would think something that had the knowledge and time or whatever even to create all this, or give bearing to what made all this. Would be easy to prove. Or easy to know. And you dont make sense when you say you dont KNOW that god doesnt exist but you know that we cant prove god or he cant be proven in principle? But if we could prove it only then would you have a reason to believe its existed all this time? idk what you really mean with your fancy atheist terms LOL. Reminds me of all the sects of christianity and other religions


actually even the bible requires proof from it's believers...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I don't KNOW that god doesn't exist, but I have no REASON to believe he does.The burden of proof lies on the people making the claim, not the person rejecting the claim.
> 
> I am an agnostic atheist. Agnostic refers to knowledge, meaning 'what a person can actually know'. Atheist means 'without theism'.
> 
> There certainly are gnostic atheists, but I and most atheists, do not fall into this category.



^^^ So you are trying to admit to me in what you think is a clever way that If I believe I have to bare the burden of The Law of Righteousness But If I deny GOD I wont be held responsible for my actions by GOD so I don't have a burden??
The Law is to keep you safe and for your own good, and brings rewards in this life and the next beyond we can fathom. And GOD will punish those who think this trash, GOD knows you're thoughts and your case will be thrown out like a court case, if this is what one clings too, not JESUS CHRIST our LORD.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^^^ So you are trying to admit to me in what you think is a clever way that If I believe I have to bare the burden of The Law of Righteousness But If I deny GOD I wont be held responsible for my actions by GOD so I don't have a burden??
> The Law is to keep you safe and for your own good, and brings rewards in this life and the next beyond we can fathom. And GOD will punish those who think this trash, GOD knows you're thoughts and your case will be thrown out like a court case, if this is what one clings too, not JESUS CHRIST our LORD.


Do you believe everything anyone tells you?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> So now we're copy/pasting the same responses?
> 
> Ok, here goes!
> 
> ...


LOL YOU ARE YOUR SOUL, RE read what I said too.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL YOU ARE YOUR SOUL, RE read what I said too.


So, the soul is our physical body? Because that's what I am, a physical body, with a brain.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Do you believe everything anyone tells you?


LOL THE World you live in, and the Country you Live in is based off HOLY Scripture. Time itself is recorded by Holy Scripture. Made into a Book like a manual to life. Would I read that book? Clearly the answer is yes. Would I try what that book say's to do? Clearly that's what I have been saying for 30 pages. Did I see results? CLEARLY YES!!!! I'm I warning the others who are doing the same sins as I was, YES!!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> So, the soul is our physical body? Because that's what I am, a physical body, with a brain.


No your soul operates your mind. Your soul has been defiled and is dead which is why you need LORD JESUS CHRIST to save you.
Give up all sinful pleasures and GOD will transform one into something beyond you can fathom or hope


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL THE World you live in, and the Country you Live in is based off HOLY Scripture. Time itself is recorded by Holy Scripture. Made into a Book like a manual to life. Would I read that book? Clearly the answer is yes. Would I try what that book say's to do? Clearly that's what I have been saying for 30 pages. Did I see results? CLEARLY YES!!!! I'm I warning the others who are doing the same sins as I was, YES!!


The world we live in is not based off of scripture. The world is over 4 billion years old, scripture is an infant compared to the world. 'The bible' is from and about, a miniscule area in the middle east spanning a fraction of time. It's not worthy of comparison to the world, or universe.

The bible is a form of control written by *men*, just like every other 'holy book' in existence.


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No your soul operates your mind. Your soul has been defiled and is dead which is why you need LORD JESUS CHRIST to save you.
> Give up all sinful pleasures and GOD will transform one into something beyond you can fathom or hope


The soul demonstrably DOES NOT operate the mind. The mind is operated by the brain. This is why head trauma can change your personality.

Ever hear of a lobotomy?

So, we can clearly demonstrate that the mind is a product of the brain. 

Hmmm, so what does the soul do again?


----------



## Ceepea (May 10, 2014)

You never answered the question either.

Do you believe anything that anyone tells you?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 10, 2014)

HAHAHAHA doesn't this look like Jeezus?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> That's not even the whole chapter but explains vividly, The word is JESUS CHRIST our GOD, Son of ALMIGHTY LORD GOD, as you see the John who is writing this (John the apostle) is talking about John the Baptist you see I have read this. Enjoy the read,* I know how hard it is to pick up the HOLY BIBLE and read while defiled in sin.*




*Defiled in sin, yes. But also, it's SO boring, repetitive and poorly written...*


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You just know and don't want to try THE HOLY BIBLE and repentance to develop a relationship to save your soul?
> Despite seeing everything with your own eyes, and life in general, solar system, sun, moon the perfectness of it all, You think your living in a existence of contradictions? LOL No evil is real and you got to stop it, you're getting old then you die, and you can't say nobody warned you. You're not going to be able to stand before GOD and point the finger of excuse I didn't know.


ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2014)

LJ6 said:


> Its funny cause like 2 posts ago he talks about going to sunday school LOL. Problem with you religon folk is you never listen to anyone who doesnt believe in your silly man made religion that just deflects from true spirtualitly anyway. Problem with the atheists is the exact same thing, you wanna say for sure there is no god at all and you know this for a fact. When in true nobody knows and to say you have all the answers to all the questions is just stupid. Whatever happens when we die is gonna happen regardless of what you believe.


Actually, atheists do not state that there is no god. That is making a positive claim that cannot be proven, so that idea requires faith. Atheists simply do not _believe_ that deities exist, usually because there is no empirical evidence, and no convincing argument. There is a small sub-set of atheists that claim the knowledge that no deities exist, but those are rare, and I haven't encountered any on this site...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 10, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Actually, atheists do not state that there is no god. That is making a positive claim that cannot be proven, so that idea requires faith. Atheists simply do not _believe_ that deities exist, usually because there is no empirical evidence, and no convincing argument. There is a small sub-set of atheists that claim the knowledge that no deities exist, but those are rare, and I haven't encountered any on this site...


thank you I now have a new word for my vocabulary...deities


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Actually, atheists do not state that there is no god. That is making a positive claim that cannot be proven, so that idea requires faith. Atheists simply do not _believe_ that deities exist, usually because there is no empirical evidence, and no convincing argument. There is a small sub-set of atheists that claim the knowledge that no deities exist, but those are rare, and I haven't encountered any on this site...


 Did you see this post of the many before it?
The World you live in, and the Country you Live in is based off HOLY Scripture. Time itself is recorded by Holy Scripture. Made into a Book like a manual to life. Would I read that book? Clearly the answer is yes. Would I try what that book say's to do? Clearly that's what I have been saying for 30 pages. Did I see results? CLEARLY YES!!!! I'm I warning the others who are doing the same sins as I was, YES!!

So no GOD can be proven one just has to try for themselves. Seriously try not go to Church once as a child in fact going to Church means nothing, personally seek GOD in truth from Prayer repentance and Holy Scripture, Choosing to not get involved with GOD isn't a option your worshiping and loving GOD or Your against GOD and do not love GOD. Choosing not to read or seek GOD is choosing satans side.
15 I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot.
16 So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.
17 Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked:
18 I counsel thee to buy of me gold tried in the fire, that thou mayest be rich; and white raiment, that thou mayest be clothed, and that the shame of thy nakedness do not appear; and anoint thine eyes with eyesalve, that thou mayest see.
19 As many as I love, I rebuke and chasten: be zealous therefore, and repent.
20 Behold, I stand at the door, and knock: if any man hear my voice, and open the door, I will come in to him, and will sup with him, and he with me.

21 To him that overcometh will I grant to sit with me in my throne, even as I also overcame, and am set down with my Father in his throne.

22 He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

*10*Therefore, O thou son of man, speak unto the house of Israel; Thus ye speak, saying, If our transgressions and our sins _be_ upon us, and we pine away in them, how should we then live? *11*Say unto them, _As_ I live, saith the Lord GOD, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked; but that the wicked turn from his way and live: turn ye, turn ye from your evil ways; for why will ye die, O house of Israel? *12*Therefore, thou son of man, say unto the children of thy people, The righteousness of the righteous shall not deliver him in the day of his transgression: as for the wickedness of the wicked, he shall not fall thereby in the day that he turneth from his wickedness; neither shall the righteous be able to live for his_righteousness_ in the day that he sinneth. *13*When I shall say to the righteous, _that_ he shall surely live; if he trust to his own righteousness, and commit iniquity, all his righteousnesses shall not be remembered; but for his iniquity that he hath committed, he shall die for it. *14*Again, when I say unto the wicked, Thou shalt surely die; if he turn from his sin, and do that which is lawful and right; *15*_If_ the wicked restore the pledge, give again that he had robbed, walk in the statutes of life, without committing iniquity; he shall surely live, he shall not die. *16*None of his sins that he hath committed shall be mentioned unto him: he hath done that which is lawful and right; he shall surely live.

*17*Yet the children of thy people say, The way of the Lord is not equal: but as for them, their way is not equal. *18*When the righteous turneth from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, he shall even die thereby. *19*But if the wicked turn from his wickedness, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall live thereby. *20*Yet ye say, The way of the Lord is not equal. O ye house of Israel, I will judge you every one after his ways.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

But when we turn from sin and stay away we get un imaginable blessings and everything we need in this life and the next and GOD said 

12 For I will be merciful to their unrighteousness, and their sins and their lawless deeds I will remember no more.” Hebrews 8:12


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you see this post of the many before it?
> The World you live in, and the Country you Live in is based off HOLY Scripture. Time itself is recorded by Holy Scripture. Made into a Book like a manual to life. Would I read that book? Clearly the answer is yes. Would I try what that book say's to do? Clearly that's what I have been saying for 30 pages. Did I see results? CLEARLY YES!!!! I'm I warning the others who are doing the same sins as I was, YES!!
> 
> So no GOD can be proven one just has to try for themselves. Seriously try not go to Church once as a child in fact going to Church means nothing, personally seek GOD in truth from Prayer repentance and Holy Scripture, Choosing to not get involved with GOD isn't a option your worshiping and loving GOD or Your against GOD and do not love GOD. Choosing not to read or seek GOD is choosing satans side.
> ...


ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Ceepea (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you see this post of the many before it?
> The World you live in, and the Country you Live in is based off HOLY Scripture. Time itself is recorded by Holy Scripture. Made into a Book like a manual to life. Would I read that book? Clearly the answer is yes. Would I try what that book say's to do? Clearly that's what I have been saying for 30 pages. Did I see results? CLEARLY YES!!!! I'm I warning the others who are doing the same sins as I was, YES!!


Same old bullshit. None of it is even remotely convincing, all of it is irrational poppycock.



> So no GOD can be proven one just has to try for themselves.


Personal revelation is not proof. You can *show *other people proof. Like If I say 'it's raining outside' and you say 'prove it' I can take you outside and you can see the rain, feel the wetness, etc. THAT is proof. What you are suggesting is NOT proof, because it only affects you. You can't PROVE god exists by showing me, or demonstrating it to me. You can't, I'd love to see you try, but alas that's not possible (due to god not existing and the fact that we're conversing over the internet).



> Seriously try not go to Church once as a child in fact going to Church means nothing, personally seek GOD in truth from Prayer repentance and Holy Scripture, Choosing to not get involved with GOD isn't a option your worshiping and loving GOD or Your against GOD and do not love GOD. Choosing not to read or seek GOD is choosing satans side.


Nope. You're making out a false dichotomy, not that I expect you to understand what that means. Not choosing god doesn't mean you're choosing satan. Neither of them exist, or at least have never been demonstrated to exist.



> 15 I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot.
> 16 So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.
> 17 Because thou sayest, I am rich, and increased with goods, and have need of nothing; and knowest not that thou art wretched, and miserable, and poor, and blind, and naked:
> 18 I counsel thee to buy of me gold tried in the fire, that thou mayest be rich; and white raiment, that thou mayest be clothed, and that the shame of thy nakedness do not appear; and anoint thine eyes with eyesalve, that thou mayest see.
> ...


“Let us sing praise to the Flying Spaghetti Monster, for He is a loving God. Of His might and dominion, there is no compare; of His mercy and deliciousness, there is no equal. No other god can challenge Him; in the taste test, He is invincible. Through His pasta, He has blessed us with everlasting life, and holy is His Name. For He is the Flying Spaghetti Monster: the One, True, and Most High God, creator of man and midgit, giver of pasta, giver of sauce, from age to holy age; not created He was, but ever He lives, through the glory of spaghetti, now and forever. R'Amen.”

~ Ishmali Camuwundra on the Flying Spaghetti Monster


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Same old bullshit. None of it is even remotely convincing, all of it is irrational poppycock.
> 
> 
> Personal revelation is not proof. You can *show *other people proof. Like If I say 'it's raining outside' and you say 'prove it' I can take you outside and you can see the rain, feel the wetness, etc. THAT is proof. What you are suggesting is NOT proof, because it only affects you. You can't PROVE god exists by showing me, or demonstrating it to me. You can't, I'd love to see you try, but alas that's not possible (due to god not existing and the fact that we're conversing over the internet).
> ...


Anyone who is not some insane sodomite can see the gibberish nonsense, blaspheme you post. Nothing you say is even remotely a form of communication. I showed you evidence and explained how your life and the world works, and how you can try it for yourself. Your response is I won't try because I don't believe, then I guess your not that interested in finding out for yourself. So you have the option to know GOD but wont because you refuse, and then tell people there is no evidence (which all matter is) because you choose not to find out what's going on, But because you have the option to do so you're rejecting the truth deliberately, because you already know sexual immorality is Evil. Weather it's a sub conscious decision or not. You have decided and you have feed that sexual demon, and let him dwell with in you for so long you think you always liked sodomy, no man that's a demon. Destroying your body and soul.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Anyone who is not some insane sodomite can see the gibberish nonsense, blaspheme you post. Nothing you say is even remotely a form of communication. I showed you evidence and explained how your life and the world works, and how you can try it for yourself. Your response is I won't try because I don't believe, then I guess your not that interested in finding out for yourself. So you have the option to know GOD but wont because you refuse, and then tell people there is no evidence (which all matter is) because you choose not to find out what's going on, But because you have the option to do so you're rejecting the truth deliberately, because you already know sexual immorality is Evil. Weather it's a sub conscious decision or not. You have decided and you have feed that sexual demon, and let him dwell with in you for so long you think you always liked sodomy, no man that's a demon. Destroying your body and soul.


you have showed no evidence...


----------



## killemsoftly (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Anyone who is not some insane sodomite can see the gibberish nonsense, blaspheme you post. Nothing you say is even remotely a form of communication. I showed you evidence and explained how your life and the world works, and how you can try it for yourself. Your response is I won't try because I don't believe, then I guess your not that interested in finding out for yourself. So you have the option to know GOD but wont because you refuse, and then tell people there is no evidence (which all matter is) because you choose not to find out what's going on, But because you have the option to do so you're rejecting the truth deliberately, because you already know sexual immorality is Evil. Weather it's a sub conscious decision or not. You have decided and you have feed that sexual demon, and let him dwell with in you for so long you think you always liked sodomy, no man that's a demon. Destroying your body and soul.


wow. that's a whole lot of sodomy!
quick everyone, duck!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

I saw you thread about Sodomy CeePea,
You are offended because I'm telling you sodomy is a sin, and homosexual acts. You don't agree. Besides the obvious of having intercourse with human waste, and the fact GOD made women for Man, Not man for man. (oh yeah you think some special trout became a lady HAHHA ignorant darwinism cult.
Here is some medical reasons.
In addition to the trauma of intercourse, semen can eat away at the intestinal lining. This allows a person to "infect themselves" as the bacteria from their feces enter the blood stream.
As a result of this, a man is 2,700 times more likely to get an HIV infection from anal intercourse than he is from vaginal intercourse. Anal intercourse is so dangerous, the United Kingdom Blood Transfusion Service will not accept blood from any man who has ever had sex with another man, even if they were practicing 'safe sex' with a condom.
Regarding safe sex, even condom manufacturers advise against anal intercourse. The condom company, Durex, said in October 2000 : "Anal intercourse is a high-risk activity because of the potential for infection from STDs including HIV transmission. Currently, there are no specific standards for the manufacture of condoms for anal sex. Current medical advice is therefore to avoid anal sex.. 
you know what here is a link....

http://earstohear.net/Separation/sodomy.html


GOD had HIS only beloved Son Crucified so these sins can be erase, and forgotten. Also I have done more Sexual sin then I can admit. All these acts gone without punishment, because of GOD JESUS CHRIST son of THE ALMIGHTY LORD GOD. Get those demons out, after a certain amount of effort GOD will see you seriously want freedom and remove them from you, with their burning desires


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> wow. that's a whole lot of sodomy!
> quick everyone, duck!


Yeah man I saw you there on that post too, and uncle reemis, lots of the people spamming the thread and I see why now.
I told you I have been a slave to all the fornication's too, and I am telling you how to get free like I am, and become something un imaginable. Repent through the power of GOD's sacrifice, and how JESUS CHRIST willingly was tortured, humiliated and killed for us to be born again, GOD destroys and erases sin.

Despite seeing everything with your own eyes, and life in general, solar system, sun, moon the perfectness of it all, You think you can choose to be living in a existence of contradictions? LOL No evil is real and we have to stop it, you're getting old then you die, and you can't say nobody warned you. You're not going to be able to stand before GOD and point the finger of excuse I didn't know.

*10*Therefore, O thou son of man, speak unto the house of Israel; Thus ye speak, saying, If our transgressions and our sins _be_ upon us, and we pine away in them, how should we then live? *11*Say unto them, _As_ I live, saith the Lord GOD, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked; but that the wicked turn from his way and live: turn ye, turn ye from your evil ways; for why will ye die, O house of Israel?
*12*Therefore, thou son of man, say unto the children of thy people, The righteousness of the righteous shall not deliver him in the day of his transgression: as for the wickedness of the wicked, he shall not fall thereby in the day that he turneth from his wickedness; neither shall the righteous be able to live for his _righteousness_ in the day that he sinneth. *13*When I shall say to the righteous, _that_ he shall surely live; if he trust to his own righteousness, and commit iniquity, all his righteousnesses shall not be remembered; but for his iniquity that he hath committed, he shall die for it. *14*Again, when I say unto the wicked, Thou shalt surely die; if he turn from his sin, and do that which is lawful and right; *15*_If_ the wicked restore the pledge, give again that he had robbed, walk in the statutes of life, without committing iniquity; he shall surely live, he shall not die. *16*None of his sins that he hath committed shall be mentioned unto him: he hath done that which is lawful and right; he shall surely live.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

No I am telling you as a witness I have been so far deep in sexual sin (and others) I didn't know who I was anymore. But here I am today more blessed, happy, loved, and alive then I have ever been GLORY TO GOD THE ALMIGHTY and HIS Son Our LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST forever and ever.


----------



## Ceepea (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Anyone who is not some insane sodomite can see the gibberish nonsense, blaspheme you post. Nothing you say is even remotely a form of communication. I showed you evidence and explained how your life and the world works, and how you can try it for yourself. Your response is I won't try because I don't believe, then I guess your not that interested in finding out for yourself. So you have the option to know GOD but wont because you refuse, and then tell people there is no evidence (which all matter is) because you choose not to find out what's going on, But because you have the option to do so you're rejecting the truth deliberately, because you already know sexual immorality is Evil. Weather it's a sub conscious decision or not. You have decided and you have feed that sexual demon, and let him dwell with in you for so long you think you always liked sodomy, no man that's a demon. Destroying your body and soul.


The fact that you've said 'you should do this because the bible says so' IS NOT EVIDENCE. All matter is NOT evidence for gods existence, there are other explanations that make FAR LESS ASSUMPTIONS than creationism. 

You are an complete moron if you think gay people are demons, or are possessed by demons.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 11, 2014)

Ghostdriver, why did God allow us to reach the moon?
If the tower of babel was offensive than why is the moon ok?


----------



## Ceepea (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I saw you thread about Sodomy CeePea,
> You are offended because I'm telling you sodomy is a sin, and homosexual acts. You don't agree. Besides the obvious of having intercourse with human waste, and the fact GOD made women for Man, Not man for man. (oh yeah you think some special trout became a lady HAHHA ignorant darwinism cult.


You call me ignorant, while demonstrating your own ignorance about science and evolution. Homosexuality is present in virtually every mammalian species. God didn't make anyone for anyone, we have clear and concise evidence of evolution, while you have the contradiction riddled book, written about a bunch of illiterate goat herders in the middle of the desert. It's no more credible than the stories of Hercules, or Odin, or Zeus...



> Here is some medical reasons.
> In addition to the trauma of intercourse, semen can eat away at the intestinal lining. This allows a person to "infect themselves" as the bacteria from their feces enter the blood stream.
> As a result of this, a man is 2,700 times more likely to get an HIV infection from anal intercourse than he is from vaginal intercourse. Anal intercourse is so dangerous, the United Kingdom Blood Transfusion Service will not accept blood from any man who has ever had sex with another man, even if they were practicing 'safe sex' with a condom.
> Regarding safe sex, even condom manufacturers advise against anal intercourse. The condom company, Durex, said in October 2000 : "Anal intercourse is a high-risk activity because of the potential for infection from STDs including HIV transmission. Currently, there are no specific standards for the manufacture of condoms for anal sex. Current medical advice is therefore to avoid anal sex..
> ...


Nice link! LOL I can tell you've never been to university. You have no idea how to find credible information.



> GOD had HIS only beloved Son Crucified so these sins can be erase, and forgotten. Also I have done more Sexual sin then I can admit. All these acts gone without punishment, because of GOD JESUS CHRIST son of THE ALMIGHTY LORD GOD. Get those demons out, after a certain amount of effort GOD will see you seriously want freedom and remove them from you, with their burning desires


God knew what would happen before he created the universe, still did it and blames us for it. lol

What an asshole. Even if he did exist, I wouldn't WANT to know him. You and your ideology are devoid of any intellectual thought.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> The fact that you've said 'you should do this because the bible says so' IS NOT EVIDENCE. All matter is NOT evidence for gods existence, there are other explanations that make FAR LESS ASSUMPTIONS than creationism.
> 
> You are an complete moron if you think gay people are demons, or are possessed by demons.


No I said you should try GOD's way for yourself to see evidence of communication. If you doubt which you clearly say you do.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You call me ignorant, while demonstrating your own ignorance about science and evolution. Homosexuality is present in virtually every mammalian species. God didn't make anyone for anyone, we have clear and concise evidence of evolution, while you have the contradiction riddled book, written about a bunch of illiterate goat herders in the middle of the desert. It's no more credible than the stories of Hercules, or Odin, or Zeus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? homosexual animals, if animals were homosexual they would all die. Animals have mating season, and are designed to pro create like man. And your religion of darwinism goes against the Laws of science (which GOD made) you again are speaking complete nonsense because of your involvement in homosexual acts makes you offended by the truth, rather then reply logically you reply with insane logic and vulgar insults.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

Did you think the link was wrong about health problems with sodomy? Here is more info with another link



“Male homosexual behaviour is not simply either ‘active’ or ‘passive,’ since penile-anal, mouth-penile, and hand-anal sexual contact is usual for both partners, and mouth-anal contact is not infrequent. . . . Mouth-anal contact is the reason for the relatively high incidence of diseases caused by bowel pathogens in male homosexuals. Trauma may encourage the entry of micro-organisms and thus lead to primary syphilitic lesions occurring in the anogenital area. . . In addition to sodomy, trauma may be caused by foreign bodies, including stimulators of various kinds, penile adornments, and prostheses.”2

Anal intercourse is the sine qua non of sex for many gay men.4 Yet human physiology makes it clear that the body was not designed to accommodate this activity. The rectum is significantly different from the vagina with regard to suitability for penetration by a penis. The vagina has natural lubricants and is supported by a network of muscles. It is composed of a mucus membrane with a multi-layer stratified squamous epithelium that allows it to endure friction without damage and to resist the immunological actions caused by semen and sperm. In comparison, the anus is a delicate mechanism of small muscles that comprise an “exit-only” passage. With repeated trauma, friction and stretching, the sphincter loses its tone and its ability to maintain a tight seal. Consequently, anal intercourse leads to leakage of fecal material that can easily become chronic.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

The potential for injury is exacerbated by the fact that the intestine has only a single layer of cells separating it from highly vascular tissue, that is, blood. Therefore, any organisms that are introduced into the rectum have a much easier time establishing a foothold for infection than they would in a vagina. The single layer tissue cannot withstand the friction associated with penile penetration, resulting in traumas that expose both participants to blood, organisms in feces, and a mixing of bodily fluids.
Furthermore, ejaculate has components that are immunosuppressive. In the course of ordinary reproductive physiology, this allows the sperm to evade the immune defenses of the female. Rectal insemination of rabbits has shown that sperm impaired the immune defenses of the recipient.5 Semen may have a similar impact on humans.6
The end result is that the fragility of the anus and rectum, along with the immunosuppressive effect of ejaculate, make anal-genital intercourse a most efficient manner of transmitting HIV and other infections. The list of diseases found with extraordinary frequency among male homosexual practitioners as a result of anal intercourse is alarming:

Anal Cancer
Chlamydia trachomatis
Cryptosporidium
Giardia lamblia
Herpes simplex virus
Human immunodeficiency virus
Human papilloma virus
Isospora belli
Microsporidia
Gonorrhea
Viral hepatitis types B & C
Syphilis7


Sexual transmission of some of these diseases is so rare in the exclusively heterosexual population as to be virtually unknown. Others, while found among heterosexual and homosexual practitioners, are clearly predominated by those involved in homosexual activity. Syphilis, for example is found among heterosexual and homosexual practitioners. But in 1999, King County, Washington (Seattle), reported that 85 percent of syphilis cases were among self-identified homosexual practitioners.8 And as noted above, syphilis among homosexual men is now at epidemic levels in San Francisco.9


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

A 1988 CDC survey identified 21 percent of all Hepatitis B cases as being homosexually transmitted while 18 percent were heterosexually transmitted.11 Since homosexuals comprise such a small percent of the population (only 1-3 percent),12 they have a significantly higher rate of infection than heterosexuals.13
Anal intercourse also puts men at significant risk for anal cancer. Anal cancer is the result of infection with some subtypes of human papilloma virus (HPV), which are known viral carcinogens. Data as of 1989 showed the rates of anal cancer in male homosexual practitioners to be 10 times that of heterosexual males, and growing.13 Thus, the prevalence of anal cancer among gay men is of great concern. For those with AIDS, the rates are doubled.14
Other physical problems associated with anal intercourse are:

hemorrhoids
anal fissures
anorectal trauma
retained foreign bodies.15


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

http://factsaboutyouth.com/posts/male-homosexual-behavior/

*b. Oral-anal*
There is an extremely high rate of parasitic and other intestinal infections documented among male homosexual practitioners because of oral-anal contact. In fact, there are so many infections that a syndrome called “the Gay Bowel” is described in the medical literature.16 “Gay bowel syndrome constitutes a group of conditions that occur among persons who practice unprotected anal intercourse, anilingus, or fellatio following anal intercourse.”17 Although some women have been diagnosed with some of the gastrointestinal infections associated with “gay bowel,” the vast preponderance of patients with these conditions are men who have sex with men.18
“Rimming” is the street name given to oralanal contact. It is because of this practice that intestinal parasites ordinarily found in the tropics are encountered in the bodies of American gay men. Combined with anal intercourse and other homosexual practices, “rimming” provides a rich opportunity for a variety of infections.

Men who have sex with men account for the lion’s share of the increasing number of cases in America of sexually transmitted infections that are not generally spread through sexual contact. These diseases, with consequences that range from severe and even life-threatening to mere annoyances, include Hepatitis A,19 Giardia lamblia, Entamoeba histolytica,20 Epstein-Barr virus,21 Neisseria meningitides,22 Shigellosis, Salmonellosis, Pediculosis, scabies and Campylobacter.23 The U.S. Centers for Disease Control (CDC) identified a 1991 outbreak of Hepatitis A in New York City, in which 78 percent of male respondents identified themselves as homosexual or bisexual.24While Hepatitis A can be transmitted by routes other than sexual, a preponderance of Hepatitis A is found in gay men in multiple states.25 Salmonella is rarely associated with sexual activity except among gay men who have oral-anal and oral-genital contact following anal intercourse.26 The most unsettling new discovery is the reported sexual transmission of typhoid. This water-borne disease, well known in the tropics, only infects 400 people each year in the United States, usually as a result of ingestion of contaminated food or water while abroad. But sexual transmission was diagnosed in Ohio in a series of male sex partners of one male who had traveled to Puerto Rico.27


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

In America, Human Herpes Virus 8 (called Herpes Type 8 or HHV- is a disease found exclusively among male homosexual practitioners. Researchers have long noted that men who contracted AIDS through homosexual behavior frequently developed a previously rare form of cancer called Kaposi’s sarcoma. Men who contract HIV/AIDS through heterosexual sex or intravenous drug use rarely display this cancer. Recent studies confirm that Kaposi’s sarcoma results from infection with HHV-8. The New England Journal of Medicine described one cohort in San Francisco where 38 percent of the men who admitted any homosexual contact within the previous five years tested positive for this virus while none of the exclusively heterosexual men tested positive. The study predicted that half of the men with both HIV and HHV-8 would develop the cancer within 10 years.28 The medical literature is currently unclear as to the precise types of sexual behavior that transmit HHV-8, but there is a suspicion that it may be transmitted via saliva.29


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

*c. Human Waste*
Some gay men sexualize human waste, including the medically dangerous practice of coprophilia, which means sexual contact with highly infectious fecal wastes.30 This practice exposes the participants to all of the risks of anal-oral contact and many of the risks of analgenital contact.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

Nothing wrong with it huh? GOD's Laws are righteous, every Law pure and Holy to protect US.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ? homosexual animals, if animals were homosexual they would all die. Animals have mating season, and are designed to pro create like man. And your religion of darwinism goes against the Laws of science (which GOD made) you again are speaking complete nonsense because of your involvement in homosexual acts makes you offended by the truth, rather then reply logically you reply with insane logic and vulgar insults.


Here you go, deceptive one - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals

*Homosexual behavior in animals*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For homosexuality in humans, see Homosexuality.
Further information: List of animals displaying homosexual behavior


Two male Mallards, _Anas platyrhynchos_
*Homosexual behavior in animals* is sexual behavior among non-human species that may be interpreted as homosexual or bisexual. This may include sexual activity, courtship, affection, pair bonding, and parenting among same-sex animal pairs. Research indicates that various forms of this are found throughout the animal kingdom.[1][2] As of 1999, nearly 1,500 species, ranging from primates to gut worms, have been observed engaging in same-sex behaviors; this is well documented in about 500 species.[3][4]

According to Bruce Bagemihl, "the animal kingdom [does] it with much greater sexual diversity – including homosexual, bisexual and nonreproductive sex – than the scientific community and society at large have previously been willing to accept."[5] Nevertheless, Bagemihl points out, this is "necessarily an account of human interpretations of these phenomena".[6] Simon Levay introduced the further caveat that "Although homosexual behavior is very common in the animal world, it seems to be very uncommon that individual animals have a long-lasting predisposition to engage in such behavior to the exclusion of heterosexual activities. Thus, a homosexual orientation, if one can speak of such thing in animals, seems to be a rarity."[7] One species in which exclusive homosexual orientation occurs, however, is that of domesticated sheep (_Ovis aries_).[8][9] "About 10% of rams (males) refuse to mate with ewes (females) but do readily mate with other rams."[9]

The sexual behavior of non-human animals takes many different forms, even within the same species, though homosexual behavior is best known from social species. The motivations for and implications of these behaviors have yet to be fully understood, since most species have yet to be fully studied.[10]

The observation of homosexual behavior in animals can be seen as both an argument for and against the acceptance of homosexuality in humans, and has been used especially against the claim that it is a _peccatum contra naturam_ ('sin against nature').[3] For instance, homosexuality in animals was cited by the American Psychiatric Association and other groups in their amici curiae brief to the United States Supreme Court in _Lawrence v. Texas_, which ultimately struck down the sodomy laws of 14 states.[11][12]


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

*Homosexual behavior in animals* is sexual behavior among non-human species that may be interpreted as homosexual orbisexual. This may include sexual activity, courtship, affection, pair bonding, and parenting among same-sex animal pairs. Research indicates that various forms of this are found throughout the animal kingdom.[1][2] As of 1999, nearly 1,500 species, ranging from primates to gut worms, have been observed engaging in same-sex behaviors; this is well documented in about 500 species.[3][4]
HAHAHAHA animals have hormones and make mistakes too, ever see a little dog try to mate with someones foot? You think the Dog is a homosexual? Did you see the pages and pages I listen about how sodomy physically destroys you? Not to mention destroys the immortal soul


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 11, 2014)

The bible mentions OG Kush in Genesis 10:6
"And the sons of Ham; Kush, and Mizraim, and Phut, and Canaan"


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Here you go, deceptive one - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals
> 
> *Homosexual behavior in animals*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Do you think two people destroying their body's is mating? No mating is a form of reproduction. Sodomy is having intercourse with human waste


----------



## killemsoftly (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> HAHAHAHA animals have hormones and make mistakes too, ever see a little dog try to mate with someones foot? You think the Dog is a homosexual? Did you see the pages and pages I listen about how sodomy physically destroys you? Not to mention destroys the immortal soul


you"re a sad man


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ghostdriver, why did God allow us to reach the moon?
> If the tower of babel was offensive than why is the moon ok?


I already told you how man was mocking GOD while they built it, they thought they could build there way into heaven. When we went to the moon we knew heaven wasn't there, and it wasn't a form of mocking GOD.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

Need me to copy and paste health problems again about sodomy? Human body isn't made for sodomy look it up. GOD made the body and it's not for evil sodomy.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 11, 2014)

Ghostdriver, did you know AIDS was originally called GRIDs? (Gay Related Intestinal Disease)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 11, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't know, from the evidence presented in this thread, I'm pretty sure Nevaeh is...


Wow, no way did Tyler Durden just say that "Nevaeh is 'the Way and the Truth'".

Im shocked, lol.

But, to be veridical, I would have to concur; I am the Way, the Truth, and the Life. But most important of them all, I am the Life. You all are guaranteed existence while I am alive, but after I die; who knows whats going to happen. I will be with YOU always, even to the end of the AGE.

Its all good, Im sure life will go on after I die, but I can only be sure of this while I am alive.

I knew that all thoughs "countless" hours of talking to Tyler Durden would pay off for something, lol...

Im actually just a wonderful Person. When I hang out with My friends, I talk about normal things, and nothing to do with God or Christ or aliens or anything like that; for the most part. I like to go shooting My pistol BB gun and then go to a restaurant and eat good food and have a beer.

Regardless, if I am the Chosen One or not, I am just a layman that likes to talk about crazy shit on the internet. Im actually thinking about becoming a truck driver, it doesnt get any more layman then that, lol.

I could be the Chosen One, or I could be a megalomaniac with a Christ complex, lol. Either way, I have said a lot on the internet, and I mean what I say, except for the questions and conjecture, but those are genuine questions and conjecture.

Im just glad that I have made My points, and I just hope that I will be remembered as a Legend after I die.

P.S. GhostDriver doesnt know about Me yet, he is a noob to this sub-forum. Maybe one day he will find out Who is the Second Coming of Christ, but Im not really allowed to talk about it anymore because of Heisenberg. I have to be coy, if that makes sense?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> HAHAHAHA animals have hormones and make mistakes too, ever see a little dog try to mate with someones foot? You think the Dog is a homosexual? Did you see the pages and pages I listen about how sodomy physically destroys you? Not to mention destroys the immortal soul


Well, I didn't expect you to understand the data, that was for other members who are reading this thread who have the intellect to process such simple data. We're not speaking of horny dogs humping random objects, my wiki post was referring to animals that clearly prefer mating and pairing with the same sex, as opposed to the opposite sex. You do not, or cannot, understand how natural selection works, but for some reason nature clearly favors the homosexual gene in hundreds of species. That's a fact, nothing you say can change it...


----------



## Ceepea (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you think two people destroying their body's is mating? No mating is a form of reproduction. Sodomy is having intercourse with human waste


Intercourse is done all the time for non reproduction.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Well, I didn't expect you to understand the data, that was for other members who are reading this thread who have the intellect to process such simple data. We're not speaking of horny dogs humping random objects, my wiki post was referring to animals that clearly prefer mating and pairing with the same sex, as opposed to the opposite sex. You do not, or cannot, understand how natural selection works, but for some reason nature clearly favors the homosexual gene in hundreds of species. That's a fact, nothing you say can change it...


I live in a state with a wealthy deer population, I go hunting and I have field experience. There are no deer which do not go into rut because they chose to sodomize other deer.

You said
*Homosexual behavior in animals* is sexual behavior among non-human species that may be interpreted as homosexual orbisexual. This may include sexual activity, courtship, affection, pair bonding, and parenting among same-sex animal pairs. Research indicates that various forms of this are found throughout the animal kingdom.[1][2] As of 1999, nearly 1,500 species, ranging fromprimates to gut worms, have been observed engaging in same-sex behaviors; this is well documented in about 500 species.[3][4]

KEY WORD IS MAY BE INTERPRETED ( Maybe if your'e crazy ) I'm sure many animals help raise other animals, but to state this is a reason to virtually kill a man (and you) by having sexual intercourse through his bowels is somehow acceptable is a example of how deep sin has deceived you.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

Did you read the two pages about destroying the human body one page before this?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you read the two pages about destroying the human body one page before this?


No gd
you rambled about GOD and SODOMY!!!
It's tedious. So are YOU!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I live in a state with a wealthy deer population, I go hunting and I have field experience. There are no deer which do not go into rut because they chose to sodomize other deer.
> 
> You said
> *Homosexual behavior in animals* is sexual behavior among non-human species that may be interpreted as homosexual orbisexual. This may include sexual activity, courtship, affection, pair bonding, and parenting among same-sex animal pairs. Research indicates that various forms of this are found throughout the animal kingdom.[1][2] As of 1999, nearly 1,500 species, ranging fromprimates to gut worms, have been observed engaging in same-sex behaviors; this is well documented in about 500 species.[3][4]
> ...


All stimulation received through our brains needs to be interpreted, that's very good. If our eyes see someone point a gun at us, and our ears hear the syllables, 'Give me your wallet', our mind INTERPRETS that we are being robbed. If we see two animals of the same species and same sex having sexual intercourse, display courtship, affection for each other, pair bonding and/or parenting, we INTERPRET these behaviors as homosexual. Which is what we witness in a small percentage in all the species I listed. 

You are obviously OBSESSED with anal sex and human male homosexual behavior. It seems likely that you have very strong urges toward this activity, as truly straight males don't give this behavior much thought. You don't seem to realize that women also have the capacity to be homosexual, with no anal sex involved, since they don't have penises (I'm assuming that you know the difference between male and female genitalia). There are also many homosexual men that do not engage in anal sex. Does that make it okay with you and your god? You stated that homosexual sex is wrong (partly) because it does not lead to procreation. There are many heterosexual acts that do not lead to procreation, fellatio, cunnilingus, intercourse with birth control, straight anal sex, etc.. Are these actions also immoral?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 11, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> All stimulation received through our brains needs to be interpreted, that's very good. If our eyes see someone point a gun at us, and our ears hear the syllables, 'Give me your wallet', our mind INTERPRETS that we are being robbed. If we see two animals of the same species and same sex having sexual intercourse, display courtship, affection for each other, pair bonding and/or parenting, we INTERPRET these behaviors as homosexual. Which is what we witness in a small percentage in all the species I listed.
> 
> You are obviously OBSESSED with anal sex and human male homosexual behavior. It seems likely that you have very strong urges toward this activity, as truly straight males don't give this behavior much thought. You don't seem to realize that women also have the capacity to be homosexual, with no anal sex involved, since they don't have penises (I'm assuming that you know the difference between male and female genitalia). There are also many homosexual men that do not engage in anal sex. Does that make it okay with you and your god? You stated that homosexual sex is wrong (partly) because it does not lead to procreation. There are many heterosexual acts that do not lead to procreation, fellatio, cunnilingus, intercourse with birth control, straight anal sex, etc.. Are these actions also immoral?


well I don't have any urges about sodomy, the conversation is currently referring to Ceepeas thread he posted about "Sodomy" I gave examples of why Sodomy is evil, and how it destroys mankinds body.


----------



## Ceepea (May 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I live in a state with a wealthy deer population, I go hunting and I have field experience. There are no deer which do not go into rut because they chose to sodomize other deer.
> 
> You said
> *Homosexual behavior in animals* is sexual behavior among non-human species that may be interpreted as homosexual orbisexual. This may include sexual activity, courtship, affection, pair bonding, and parenting among same-sex animal pairs. Research indicates that various forms of this are found throughout the animal kingdom.[1][2] As of 1999, nearly 1,500 species, ranging fromprimates to gut worms, have been observed engaging in same-sex behaviors; this is well documented in about 500 species.[3][4]
> ...


You have NO IDEA if there are deer that are gay. You're basing that statement on your very narrow and ignorant worldview. It's easy to tell you're scientifically illiterate and have no higher education.


----------



## Ceepea (May 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> well I don't have any urges about sodomy, the conversation is currently referring to Ceepeas thread he posted about "Sodomy" I gave examples of why Sodomy is evil, and how it destroys mankinds body.


Drinking alcohol destroys the human body, playing football destroys the human body, car accidents destroy the human body. Are you suggesting all these things should be outlawed?

You're a gullible moron. I honestly think you'd believe anything anyone told you. You have no idea what proof is, or who holds the burden of proof when making a claim. You have no concept of a rational thought, or how a logical argument is formulated. You believe in imaginary friends and claim god 'talks' to you.

You need serious medical help, because you.....are fucked in the head.


----------



## Ceepea (May 12, 2014)

More trumpets....

http://kotaku.com/meet-japans-king-of-farts-1574982559?utm_campaign=Socialflow_Kotaku_Facebook&utm_source=Kotaku_Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 12, 2014)

I want to hear about GhostDrivers experience with demons. That should be interesting.

GhostDriver, what experiences do you have with demons?

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You have NO IDEA if there are deer that are gay. You're basing that statement on your very narrow and ignorant worldview. It's easy to tell you're scientifically illiterate and have no higher education.


It's a chemical reaction that happens when a female deer is in rut http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rut_(mammalian_reproduction) So yes I can assure you there isn't one deer trying to sodomize the other one while it's chasing females. Also your post said "could be viewed as homosexual, and mentions people seeing creature do what appears to them as homosexual. I'm sure so animals have made a mistake of identification and accident like a dog does, but make no mistake that dog will know what to do when the femal dog goes into heat. Creatures helping one another? Yeah animals have been helping one another and joined in packs since GOD made them. This is a seriously pathetic excuse as to why it would be okay to sodomize a man and destroy his and your own body, as we can see there is a huge amount of medical problems with sodomy. Many leading to death. So your argument of someone observed a creature doing what appears to be homosexual is a erroneous.
Many creatures kill there own kind, and even children. If you saw a fish eat it's own children would you assume it's okay for you to despite all of evidence? Because that's what your'e saying.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 12, 2014)

Ghostdriver, how bad is cannibalism?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 12, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I want to hear about GhostDrivers experience with demons. That should be interesting.
> 
> GhostDriver, what experiences do you have with demons?
> 
> ~PEACE~


convo with self=slim grasp on sanity


----------



## Skuxx (May 12, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ghostdriver, how bad is cannibalism?


----------



## Ceepea (May 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> It's a chemical reaction that happens when a female deer is in rut http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rut_(mammalian_reproduction) So yes I can assure you there isn't one deer trying to sodomize the other one while it's chasing females.


All mammalian species have homosexuals. It's a fact. Take it or leave it, but you ain't changin' it. Males form life long bonds, just like male and females do, the have gay sex, and masturbate together. 

Does that make you feel uncomfortable?



> Also your post said "could be viewed as homosexual, and mentions people seeing creature do what appears to them as homosexual. I'm sure so animals have made a mistake of identification and accident like a dog does, but make no mistake that dog will know what to do when the femal dog goes into heat.


So, animals that choose life long homosexual relationships are just confused, and they just thought they were female? 

You stupid. 



> Creatures helping one another? Yeah animals have been helping one another and joined in packs since GOD made them. This is a seriously pathetic excuse as to why it would be okay to sodomize a man and destroy his and your own body, as we can see there is a huge amount of medical problems with sodomy Many leading to death..


Increased chances of spreading STD's doesn't mean you're destroying your or the other guys body. lol Way to make an argument from absurdity. 

You really should read up on logical fallacies, becasue your reasoning skills are similar to those of a first grader. I am not exaggerating.



> So your argument of someone observed a creature doing what appears to be homosexual is a erroneous.
> Many creatures kill there own kind, and even children. If you saw a fish eat it's own children would you assume it's okay for you to despite all of evidence? Because that's what you're saying.


It's not SOMEONE it's a lot of scientists. There has been a lot of research into this, and it's well documented. All you need to do is read about it, although I wouldn't expect someone with a narrow world view like your to understand much about the content.


----------



## Ceepea (May 12, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_and_Silo

Read it, you ignoramus.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 12, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> convo with self=slim grasp on sanity


I am NOT GhostDriver!

GhostDriver knows a lot more about the Bible then I do. GhostDriver is trying to defend the Bible, I am trying to defend Myself: I could care less about the Bible.

If anything, GhostDriver is the "reincarnation" of "OldGrowth420". Some members on here remember "OldGrowth420", Im sure Tyler and Beef (or Ceepea) remember "OldGrowth420". OldGrowth420 just wanted to prove Jesus and God. Im not trying to prove Jesus or God, because no one can prove Jesus and God. I am trying to "prove" Myself.

I know that some of the "older" members on here remember "OldGrowth420". I bet GhostDriver could be OldGrowth.

I am NOT GhostDriver. Look what Tyler Durden started, lol... I am George Manuel Oliveira, also known as Nevaeh420 on RIU. I dont have any sock puppets.

I am much different then GhostDriver in regards to the things we talk about. GhostDriver knows that he is not Me too...

GhostDriver does not have a Christ complex, I do.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> All mammalian species have homosexuals. It's a fact. Take it or leave it, but you ain't changin' it. Males form life long bonds, just like male and females do, the have gay sex, and masturbate together.
> 
> Does that make you feel uncomfortable?
> 
> ...




You think animals get together and masturbate? No. You think animals raise children WHILE committing sodomy? No. And don't mate with a female at mating season? No.
Sure they have packs and help raise one another but the act of sodomy isn't happening http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/pets/dog-behavior/what-to-do-about-your-humping-dog this is a quick link to explain why dogs hump things, it mentions things like stress and dominance, ect. Even when they have there little doggy break down they down they don't actually commit sodomy as in anal intercourse.
Some animals Eat there own young, others lay eggs, dogs do ignorant things, animals have friendships, None of these things is leading anyone to believe destroying your own body by committing sodomy is acceptable.

Not destroying your body by committing sodomy? Did you not see the list to pages back that was two pages long? Need I remind you a little? The source for this is http://factsaboutyouth.com/posts/physical-health/
The potential for injury is exacerbated by the fact that the intestine has only a single layer of cells separating it from highly vascular tissue, that is, blood. Therefore, any organisms that are introduced into the rectum have a much easier time establishing a foothold for infection than they would in a vagina. The single layer tissue cannot withstand the friction associated with penile penetration, resulting in traumas that expose both participants to blood, organisms in feces, and a mixing of bodily fluids.

The end result is that the fragility of the anus and rectum, along with the immunosuppressive effect of ejaculate, make anal-genital intercourse a most efficient manner of transmitting HIV and other infections. The list of diseases found with extraordinary frequency among male homosexual practitioners as a result of anal intercourse is alarming:

Anal Cancer
Chlamydia trachomatis
Cryptosporidium
Giardia lamblia
Herpes simplex virus
Human immunodeficiency virus
Human papilloma virus
Isospora belli
Microsporidia
Gonorrhea
Viral hepatitis types B & C
Syphilis7
Sexual transmission of some of these diseases is so rare in the exclusively heterosexual population as to be virtually unknown. Others, while found among heterosexual and homosexual practitioners, are clearly predominated by those involved in homosexual activity. Syphilis, for example is found among heterosexual and homosexual practitioners. But in 1999, King County, Washington (Seattle), reported that 85 percent of syphilis cases were among self-identified homosexual practitioners.8 And as noted above, syphilis among homosexual men is now at epidemic levels in San Francisco.9


----------



## Ceepea (May 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You think animals get together and masturbate? No. You think animals raise children WHILE committing sodomy? No. And don't mate with a female at mating season? No.
> Sure they have packs and help raise one another but the act of sodomy isn't happening http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/pets/dog-behavior/what-to-do-about-your-humping-dog this is a quick link to explain why dogs hump things, it mentions things like stress and dominance, ect. Even when they have there little doggy break down they down they don't actually commit sodomy as in anal intercourse.
> Some animals Eat there own young, others lay eggs, dogs do ignorant things, animals have friendships, None of these things is leading anyone to believe destroying your own body by committing sodomy is acceptable.


Look dumb ass, everyone knows about humping for dominance. That's clearly not what me or TD are referring to, and if you don't get that you're beyond help. 



> Not destroying your body by committing sodomy? Did you not see the list to pages back that was two pages long? Need I remind you a little? The source for this is http://factsaboutyouth.com/posts/physical-health/
> The potential for injury is exacerbated by the fact that the intestine has only a single layer of cells separating it from highly vascular tissue, that is, blood. Therefore, any organisms that are introduced into the rectum have a much easier time establishing a foothold for infection than they would in a vagina. The single layer tissue cannot withstand the friction associated with penile penetration, resulting in traumas that expose both participants to blood, organisms in feces, and a mixing of bodily fluids.


It INCREASES the chance of sexually transmitted diseases. lol Not everyone that has anal sex dies, you moron. It's just a riskier form of sex. That's all.



> he end result is that the fragility of the anus and rectum, along with the immunosuppressive effect of ejaculate, make anal-genital intercourse a most efficient manner of transmitting HIV and other infections. The list of diseases found with extraordinary frequency among male homosexual practitioners as a result of anal intercourse is alarming:
> 
> Anal Cancer
> Chlamydia trachomatis
> ...


anonymous on August 29, 2011
*Are there any negative side effects of anal sex in men?*
I'm a homosexual man and I've been in a very successful relationship for two years. I sometimes ejaculate inside my partner during anal sex. I would like to know if that’s okay, or if there are any negative side effects? We’re in great health and live a healthy lifestyle.

answered by
*Annette Fuglsang Owens, MD, PhD on August 29, 2011 *
What a great question. It is obvious that you care both about your own health, and that of your partner.

*Yes, there is some risk involved in anal sex.* For example, as with any sexual activity, if you or your partner has a sexually transmitted disease (STD), it’s possible to transmit the infection through anal sex. 

Also, anal sex can result in tearing the skin or other damage to the anus or rectum if not enough lubricant is used…and open skin increases the risk of spreading STDs and bacterial infections. Remember, the rectum and anus do not produce any natural lubrication during arousal. 

The lining of the anus and rectum is quite delicate and rich in blood vessels, so it’s easy to scratch or even tear. Therefore, it’s recommended to never insert anything into the anus that doesn't have a smooth surface. And make sure not to insert anything that might slip away from you, since it may become very difficult to retrieve again…a potentially dangerous situation that has brought people to the emergency room.

Hemorrhoids can be irritated by anal sex, too…so if your partner has hemorrhoids, that could be a concern as well.

*The good news is that semen ejaculated into the anus is harmless,* and easily absorbed into the receiver’s body. After all, male ejaculate simply consists of water, semen, fructose (a form of sugar), and secretions from the glands, prostate and testicles. So if you’re in a mutually monogamous relationship in which you’ve both been tested and cleared of any STDs or other infections, it’s fine to perform anal sex without a condom and to ejaculate inside your partner during anal sex. You can learn more about STD risks, testing and prevention in our Expert Guide to STD Basics.

*Finally, to be on the safe side, I would encourage you and your partner to see your doctor for an anal Pap smear. *This test screens for any unusual cells that could become cancerous. Keep in mind that, if you or your partner have the human papillomavirus (HPV), it can be spread through anal sex…and there are specific types of HPV that can cause cancer.

Thanks so much for your thoughtful question, and I wish you and your partner continued health and fulfillment together.



According to an actual Dr., as long as you use lube and get STD tests, the risk are minimal. 

Some idiot on the internet vs. an actual Dr.'s opinion.... hmmmm.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 13, 2014)

GhostDriver, tell us about your demonic experiences!

You said that you would tell us about your demonic experiences a long time ago. I am curious to hear about your demonic experiences.

Go!

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

LOL you think there are gay deer that sodomize each other and masturbate together!? HAHAHA what! And that sodomy doesn't destroy you? Did you not see the pages and pages that says your you are wrong? The anus contains human which contains a LOT of bacteria. This is simple Biology. These are some FACTS about sodomy. The insults coming from a dude who says the blaspheme that you typed, and typed animals have gay masturbation sessions together, like some animals are watching porn together being sexually immoral, shows me the insanity which you have let yourself fall into. Complete and udder madness. Without showing the slightest bit of sanity.
Maybe you missed all those post about diseases and bacteria involving sodomy here is a minuscule portions of the health problems with Sodomy, not to even mention the SIN which it is. But maybe this will give you some understanding why one shouldn't do these things, and show how GOD's laws protect us from our own disgusting sin.

There is an extremely high rate of parasitic and other intestinal infections documented among male homosexual practitioners because of oral-anal contact. In fact, there are so many infections that a syndrome called “the Gay Bowel” is described in the medical literature.16 “Gay bowel syndrome constitutes a group of conditions that occur among persons who practice unprotected anal intercourse, anilingus, or fellatio following anal intercourse.”17 Although some women have been diagnosed with some of the gastrointestinal infections associated with “gay bowel,” the vast preponderance of patients with these conditions are men who have sex with men.18
Men who have sex with men account for the lion’s share of the increasing number of cases in America of sexually transmitted infections that are not generally spread through sexual contact. These diseases, with consequences that range from severe and even life-threatening to mere annoyances, include Hepatitis A,19 Giardia lamblia, Entamoeba histolytica,20 Epstein-Barr virus,21 Neisseria meningitides,22 Shigellosis, Salmonellosis, Pediculosis, scabies and Campylobacter.23 The U.S. Centers for Disease Control (CDC) identified a 1991 outbreak of Hepatitis A in New York City, in which 78 percent of male respondents identified themselves as homosexual or bisexual.24While Hepatitis A can be transmitted by routes other than sexual, a preponderance of Hepatitis A is found in gay men in multiple states.25 Salmonella is rarely associated with sexual activity except among gay men who have oral-anal and oral-genital contact following anal intercourse.26 The most unsettling new discovery is the reported sexual transmission of typhoid. This water-borne disease, well known in the tropics, only infects 400 people each year in the United States, usually as a result of ingestion of contaminated food or water while abroad. But sexual transmission was diagnosed in Ohio in a series of male sex partners of one male who had traveled to Puerto Rico.27

See more at http://factsaboutyouth.com/posts/physical-health/

You said gay animals masturbate together... WOW man go outside or something..At least you have clearly demonstrated how ignorant the atheist community is for the last 33 pages. I will be posting about the Blood Moons next and what it signifies.


----------



## Ceepea (May 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL you think there are gay deer that sodomize each other and masturbate together!? HAHAHA what! And that sodomy doesn't destroy you? Did you not see the pages and pages that says your you are wrong? The anus contains human which contains a LOT of bacteria. This is simple Biology. These are some FACTS about sodomy. The insults coming from a dude who says the blaspheme that you typed, and typed animals have gay masturbation sessions together, like some animals are watching porn together being sexually immoral, shows me the insanity which you have let yourself fall into. Complete and udder madness. Without showing the slightest bit of sanity.
> Maybe you missed all those post about diseases and bacteria involving sodomy here is a minuscule portions of the health problems with Sodomy, not to even mention the SIN which it is. But maybe this will give you some understanding why one shouldn't do these things, and show how GOD's laws protect us from our own disgusting sin.
> 
> There is an extremely high rate of parasitic and other intestinal infections documented among male homosexual practitioners because of oral-anal contact. In fact, there are so many infections that a syndrome called “the Gay Bowel” is described in the medical literature.16 “Gay bowel syndrome constitutes a group of conditions that occur among persons who practice unprotected anal intercourse, anilingus, or fellatio following anal intercourse.”17 Although some women have been diagnosed with some of the gastrointestinal infections associated with “gay bowel,” the vast preponderance of patients with these conditions are men who have sex with men.18
> ...


The page you linked is a bullshit, uncredible piece of shit.

I already addressed the fact that anal sex haqs increased risks associated with it. We all know this. It doesn't mean you're GOING TO DIE if you have anal sex. You could die in a car crash too, but getting into a car isn't a guarantee of it. Idiot.

I posted a link from AN ACTUAL DR., not some dumb ass bigot from the internet.


AGAIN; from the words of an actual Dr., who also has a pHD...

"*The good news is that semen ejaculated into the anus is harmless,* and easily absorbed into the receiver’s body. After all, male ejaculate simply consists of water, semen, fructose (a form of sugar), and secretions from the glands, prostate and testicles. So if you’re in a mutually monogamous relationship in which you’ve both been tested and cleared of any STDs or other infections, it’s fine to perform anal sex without a condom and to ejaculate inside your partner during anal sex. You can learn more about STD risks, testing and prevention in our Expert Guide to STD Basics."

Why don't you crawl back under the rock you came from? Moron.


----------



## Skuxx (May 13, 2014)

I knew this thread would turn into a buttfucking discussion. Actually, I didn't, but now I think I've read enough about ejaculating into buttholes for one day.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 13, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I knew this thread would turn into a buttfucking discussion. I've read enough about ejaculating into buttholes for one day.


ROFLmao those 2 researched way too much about it.
And all for a stupid text fight that no one will remember later.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> The page you linked is a bullshit, uncredible piece of shit.
> 
> I already addressed the fact that anal sex haqs increased risks associated with it. We all know this. It doesn't mean you're GOING TO DIE if you have anal sex. You could die in a car crash too, but getting into a car isn't a guarantee of it. Idiot.
> 
> ...


Well back into insanity logic I see. The problem is bacteria in your waste. tears create in the anus which waste gets into, not to mention the waste going into your urethra. So the seamen issue is the least of your worries. And I read something about sphincter problems and anal leakage which sounds less fatal but disgusting. You still think this is a smart idea? Need more links?
You still think there are gay deer which don't mate in season, but instead have gay deer relations involving sodomy and group masturbation? LOL. You see the health facts, clearly destroying ones body is masochism, which only someone with severe emotional problems would do, so I seriously hope you get help man. Cursing and spamming doesn't change the facts, and won't change your life, I highly suggest you take time to look at your choice of actions and analyze why you choose to do such things, but I got a thread to continue and cursing and insulting won't stop it from continuing. Even though this thread seems to be causing you some emotional events, people can't lie to you your whole life to make you feel more comfortable about yourself.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

Posting a page of insults so when people click the last page they see your post not mine isn't helping you, people read the pretext. Which shows the madness of your conversations.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

I will be talking about the Comet, many meteor showers, and Blood moon significance tonight. After a big bowl of sour diesel.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 13, 2014)

Hail Odin you cretin! Your god nor any other will save you from impending inevitability of life.You defend your stance so mercurialy and fervently,it has proven nothing.It has yielded naught but another illusion.An upside down cross to decorate your thoughts in this moment is a heaven unto many.Let there be questions,let there be thoughts of unanswered questions within the inner hovel of dogmatic faith!Youre faith blinds you as it dose all other believers.Hail Thor you fool!Your knowledge is but another bridge towards assumption and unfounded in the world.The absolute truth of the gods holds ground and is real,your words of "God" are like floods of poison water!Beware Thor's hammer Christian, as it will come as a thief in the night!...just sayin!


----------



## Ceepea (May 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well back into insanity logic I see. The problem is bacteria in your waste. tears create in the anus which waste gets into, not to mention the waste going into your urethra.


Condoms? and Lube? Problem fixed. Please continue your incoherent babbling.



> So the seamen issue is the least of your worries. And I read something about sphincter problems and anal leakage which sounds less fatal but disgusting. You still think this is a smart idea? Need more links?


You know there are risks to having heterosex too, right? Your entire argument rests on the fact that YOU don't like the activity, and your silly book tells you it's bad, so you think it's bad. Most gay men do not experience the problems you're posting about.

There are all kinds of people who have negative effects from smoking weed, does that mean no one should do it? Your logic is literally non existent. Why don't you think before you respond, it'd save you from looking like a complete fucking idiot.



> You still think there are gay deer which don't mate in season, but instead have gay deer relations involving sodomy and group masturbation?


I said ANIMALS masturbate together, you jumped to 'deer' for no apparent reason, probably because it (fallaciously) makes your argument sound better to you.




> LOL. You see the health facts, clearly destroying ones body is masochism, which only someone with severe emotional problems would do, so I seriously hope you get help man. Cursing and spamming doesn't change the facts, and won't change your life, I highly suggest you take time to look at your choice of actions and analyze why you choose to do such things, but I got a thread to continue and cursing and insulting won't stop it from continuing. Even though this thread seems to be causing you some emotional events, people can't lie to you your whole life to make you feel more comfortable about yourself.


Dude, I'm straight. I don't have gay sex. lol I advocate gay rights, especially when bigots like you come into the equation.

"Even though this thread seems to be causing you some emotional events, *people can't lie to you your whole life to make you feel more comfortable about yourself.*"

Coming from a Christian, this is pure comedy GOLD. I was mistaken when I said you have the rationality of a first grader, that would be a stretch to think you were that intelligent.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

Ceepea-HAHA That's some crazy nonsense man. Blaspheme, and thinking animals hold group masturbation sessions LOL, Thinking Condoms and Lube make sodomy safe, thinking some people have bad effects from marijuana, don't you know marijuana is medicine? This is RIU.com. People who hurt themselves are masochistic, sodomy is destroying yourself. (People other then Ceepea go to next paragraph I will explain one more time about sodomy lol. People aren't made for anal sex, when GOD made women he gave her a vagina. Sodomy involves showing things into ones rectum, this rips and tears things because it's a exit for poop, not a entrance. Poop has bacteria, bacteria is bad for you. Bacteria then gets into those cuts and is constantly entering your body poisoning you. Not to mention bacteria through the urethra (penis hole) Now I have had enough of talking about this subject, because well it's gross. It's a masochistic behavior like cutting ones self. Which is demonic evil behavior, emotional disorder to say the least. The cure? Repentance to GOD through the sacrifice of HIS Son, LORD JESUS CHRIST. Our GOD.




So anyways lol I will be posting about the astrological signs of approaching judgement, but it's a lot of info, won't be getting this done tonight like I thought. Sorry!


Ceepea said:


> Condoms? and Lube? Problem fixed. Please continue your incoherent babbling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceepea (May 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea-HAHA That's some crazy nonsense man. Blaspheme, and thinking animals hold group masturbation sessions LOL,


"Blaspheme" lol... priceless....

And yes, animals jerk off, sometimes together. Have you ever hear of bonobo's? They use sex in all kinds of freaky ways... Take a look, it's in a book, the reading rainbow! If you spent as much time reading about science and philosophy as you do quoting your "Idiots guide to the universe" AKA the bible, to people that clearly don't give a fuck, you might actually be able to intelligently defend yourself in a debate. As it stands now, you don't know enough to to actually 'debate'. All you do it parrot the same shit over and over again because you either have no idea what we're talking about, oryou don't know enough about it to make a sensible response. 



> Thinking Condoms and Lube make sodomy safe, thinking some people have bad effects from marijuana, don't you know marijuana is medicine? This is RIU.com.


All kinds of people have negative effects from marijuana. You know smoking ANYTHING has negative effects, right? It does effect short term memory, and it does damage the lungs. Fuckin' fact.



> People who hurt themselves are masochistic, sodomy is destroying yourself. (People other then Ceepea go to next paragraph I will explain one more time about sodomy lol. People aren't made for anal sex, when GOD made women he gave her a vagina.


But you see, there's no way you can prove god made men, or women. That's where your whole argument falls apart. You start with an assumption, and base your entire ideology around it. Rational people don't do that.



> Sodomy involves showing things into ones rectum, this rips and tears things because it's a exit for poop, not a entrance.


Again, it's not a guarantee that anything bad is going to happen! How many fucking times do I have to say it? lol Are you really this stupid?



> Poop has bacteria, bacteria is bad for you.


Actually, a lot of bacteria is good for you, that's why it's in our bodies. E. Coli? We host it, and it helps us digest food. 



> Bacteria then gets into those cuts and is constantly entering your body poisoning you. Now I have had enough of talking about this subject, because well it's gross. It's a masochistic behavior like cutting ones self. Which is demonic evil behavior, emotional disorder to say the least.


So, if you're a woman and vaginal sex hurts - you shouldn't have sex because then you're a masochist and being a masochist is bad? Nice logic. Do you even think about what you post before you post it, and what people might say? Have you ever re-read what you write before you click post? 

Oh, and news flash bud; it doesn't seem to hurt gay men very much. They seem to enjoy it rather thoroughly.




> The cure? Repentance to GOD thru the sacrifice of HIS Son, LORD JESUS CHRIST. Our GOD.


There is no cure for being gay. It's completely a completely natural evolutionary byproduct of natural selection. 



> So anyways lol I will be posting about the astrological signs of approaching judgement, but it's a lot of info, won't be getting this done tonight like I thought. Sorry!


Astrology is a pseudoscience and is meaningless.


----------



## Ceepea (May 13, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (May 13, 2014)

It's pretty obvious ghost is a dumb ass. lol


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> "Blaspheme" lol... priceless....
> 
> And yes, animals jerk off, sometimes together. Have you ever hear of bonobo's? They use sex in all kinds of freaky ways... Take a look, it's in a book, the reading rainbow! If you spent as much time reading about science and philosophy as you do quoting your "Idiots guide to the universe" AKA the bible, to people that clearly don't give a fuck, you might actually be able to intelligently defend yourself in a debate. As it stands now, you don't know enough to to actually 'debate'. All you do it parrot the same shit over and over again because you either have no idea what we're talking about, oryou don't know enough about it to make a sensible response.
> 
> ...


LOL poo bacteria is not good for you or we would eat it, it's in our rectum read a biology book. Sex with a women isn't masochistic they are not abusing themselves. Unlike Sodomy. 

As for your insults, If you don't like learning these things no one is forcing you to be involved in this thread.


----------



## Ceepea (May 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL poo bacteria is not good for you or we would eat it, it's in our rectum read a biology book. Sex with a women isn't masochistic they are not abusing themselves. Unlike Sodomy.


We do eat E. Coli in small amounts all the time. It's when you get too much in the wrong place that it starts to fuck things up.

You said masochistic behavior was demonic. If sex hurts, and you still want to have sex, that makes you, by YOUR definition, a masochist. So, if a woman has vaginal sex and it hurts but she likes it, that makes her a masochist, and demonic, by YOUR definition. I don't know if you noticed, but this doesn't make sense, so it's wrong.



> As for your insults, If you don't like learning these things no one is forcing you to be involved in this thread.


What are people supposed to learn from your statements? How to be irrational? How to be a bigot? How to base their life on giant assumptions?

Your shits weak, son.


----------



## wvblazin (May 13, 2014)

I found this pic of the OP


----------



## Ceepea (May 13, 2014)

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2012/11/08/world_first_as_gay_king_penguins_become_fathers.html


----------



## tyler.durden (May 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL poo bacteria is not good for you or we would eat it, it's in our rectum read a biology book. Sex with a women isn't masochistic they are not abusing themselves. Unlike Sodomy.
> 
> As for your insults, If you don't like learning these things no one is forcing you to be involved in this thread.


Let's be truthful, if it weren't for your detractors there would be zero responses in this thread. Do you really think you've taught anyone anything, or done any good here at all? Sincere question...


----------



## wvblazin (May 13, 2014)

I think this guy is a member of the Westboro Baptist Church or another crazy cult similar to theirs. Craziest bit of nonsense that I've heard in a while.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

Insanity demonic logic? Do you choose what you read? You three show no signs of coherent thoughts, pure insanity demonic logic. Arguing about GOD and simple biology facts. With your blaspheme insanity quotes lol complete crazyness this is literally showing people who DO read the insanity and demonic reasoning so popular with today's society. Masochistic acts of insanity celebrated by men, and called brave for having no sexual morals. wv blazin actually has 
"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."
in his signature. Just demonic evil madness that won't listen to reason. Responding with insults may move to the next page but doesn't erase what I have said for the last 34 pages. Thinking fish and other animals are transforming into humans, baffling experience responding to these blaspheme posts. What a tangled web we weave. Filled with hate and demons, Woe to you.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 13, 2014)

wvblazin said:


> I think this guy is a member of the Westboro Baptist Church or another crazy cult similar to theirs. Craziest bit of nonsense that I've heard in a while.


I do not go to a church, because I haven't found a church that follows all the Laws of THE HOLY BIBLE. I see so many church's but they are all weird denominations. I also find it funny how the person who has the signature of 
"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."
Is calling me insane.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2014)

You take things too seriously. Jesus didn't do that, he liked to clown around a bit...


----------



## dashcues (May 14, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> You take things too seriously. Jesus didn't do that, he liked to clown around a bit...



Jesus said:
" Love your fellow man".(homosexuality implied)


----------



## burgertime2010 (May 14, 2014)

This is a lovely spectacle to stumble upon. I can't tell what the fuck I am actually reading. Is anyone here serious???


----------



## dashcues (May 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> GhostDriver, tell us about your demonic experiences!
> 
> You said that you would tell us about your demonic experiences a long time ago. I am curious to hear about your demonic experiences.
> 
> ...


Be attentive,Nevaeh.
He is:



ghostdriver said:


> You have decided and you have feed that *sexual demon*, and let him dwell with in you for so long you think you always liked sodomy, no man that's a *demon*.





ghostdriver said:


> I told you I have been a slave to all the fornication's too
> .





ghostdriver said:


> No I am telling you as a witness I have been so far deep in sexual sin


Looks like they're his own.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2014)

dashcues said:


> Jesus said:
> " Love your fellow man".(homosexuality implied)


----------



## Ceepea (May 14, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Insanity demonic logic? Do you choose what you read? You three show no signs of coherent thoughts, pure insanity demonic logic. Arguing about GOD and simple biology facts. With your blaspheme insanity quotes lol complete crazyness this is literally showing people who DO read the insanity and demonic reasoning so popular with today's society. Masochistic acts of insanity celebrated by men, and called brave for having no sexual morals. wv blazin actually has
> "I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."
> in his signature. Just demonic evil madness that won't listen to reason. Responding with insults may move to the next page but doesn't erase what I have said for the last 34 pages. Thinking fish and other animals are transforming into humans, baffling experience responding to these blaspheme posts. What a tangled web we weave. Filled with hate and demons, Woe to you.


That entire paragraph didn't make any sense.

Demons aren't real. God isn't real. Evil is a fabrication created by man.

I find it funny that you use a computer, cars, electricity, and modern medicine. All of these things are a product of science.

Then when science shows that evolution is true beyond any doubt, you say science is wrong while simultaneously continuing to use science to spread your message.

You are biting the hand that feeds you, which in this case is science. Please, next time you or a loved one feels sick, pray for a cure instead of consulting a Dr., we might up up with one less dummy in the world.


----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> God isn't real.


By saying that, you are doing the same as the people saying "God is real", without knowing anything.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 14, 2014)

dashcues said:


> Be attentive,Nevaeh.
> He is:
> 
> 
> ...


I think he has more "demonic" experiences to share about, other then the "sodomy demons", lol...

I find GhostDriver interesting; I think he actually believes what he says, lol. Im glad that there is such a diversity on RIU, plus the trolls need someone to refute, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2014)

Ghost were you gay, and then get HIV? And now here we are?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Ghost were you gay, and then get HIV? And now here we are?


----------



## Ceepea (May 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> By saying that, you are doing the same as the people saying "God is real", without knowing anything.


Knowing what we know about the universe, and what we know about religion, there is *no reason to believe god exists. *

It is impossible to prove a negative, but for all intents and purposes, god doesn't exist.

So, yeah I was making a positive claim, and lack of evidence isn't proof of non-existence. I know..... I know....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 14, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Knowing what we know about the universe, and what we know about religion, there is no reason to believe god exists.
> 
> It is impossible to prove a negative, but for all intents and purposes, god doesn't exist.


Beef, do you believe its possible for there to be a Savior of the world?

Do you believe in Christ, the living Christ?

Do you believe in the Messiah, the living Messiah?

Do you believe in Me?

Do you believe that I am alive?

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (May 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Beef, do you believe its possible for there to be a Savior of the world?


I believe it's possible for a person to make a contribution to the world that's so large they *could *be considered a savior. I don't believe in prophecy and biblical type saviors.



> Do you believe in Christ, the living Christ?


No.



> Do you believe in the Messiah, the living Messiah?


No.



> Do you believe in Me?


I believe you are a person.



> Do you believe that I am alive?


Yes.



> ~PEACE~


Cheers.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 14, 2014)

Blood Moons and signs of the Great and Terrible day of the LORD

GOD has made the solar system without any coincidences. Everything has a reason and purpose. The solar system is like a large clock, which is counting down for the arrival of the the great and terrible day of the LORD. Some of the warning signs mentioned are warning trumpets sounding which I have gone over in previous post. Another one is the sun becoming dark as sack cloth (complete solar eclipse), and the moon as red as blood (complete Lunar eclipse). Here are some examples
*Joel 2:31* The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and the terrible day of the LORD come.
*Act 2:20 The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before that great and notable day of the Lord come:
Rev 6:12* And I beheld when he had opened the sixth seal, and, lo, there was a great earthquake; and the sun became black as sackcloth of hair, and the moon became as blood;
GOD has always planned to use the solar system as a sign for mankind in Genesis 1 GOD says this. 

Note: When I say the word "jew" I am speaking about someone from Jerusalem, the capital of Israel. Not the religion that follows half the HOLY BIBLE. Also the people of Israel is the lineage of descendants from Adam to Joseph Marry's husband. GOD chose Israel to communicate with directly so they can write the HOLY BIBLE.

Now a tetrad is four successive total lunar eclipses, with no partial lunar eclipses in between, each of which is separated from the other by six lunar months (six full moons) This is a very rare event, in the last 500 years this has happened 3 times. Each time a important event has happened to the people who live in Israel.

1493-94- Fall of Spain, Jews expelled 
1949-1950-Israel declared a nation
1967-68-Six day war

The current tetrad going on fell on/will fall on

*Already happened* April 15, 2014 - Jewish Passover
October 8, 2014-Feast of tabernacles 
April 4, 2015- Jewish Passover 

I will be going into more detail tomorrow it's getting late. Here is a link http://earthsky.org/space/what-is-a-blood-moon-lunar-eclipses-2014-2015#tetrad talking about Eclipses. Also to EVERYONE who has been responding with insults, I have no grudge against you or hate, I love you and I am hoping you will put your anger aside to hear what I have to say with a unbiased opinion.


----------



## Ceepea (May 14, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Blood Moons and signs of the Great and Terrible day of the LORD
> 
> GOD has made the solar system without any coincidences. Everything has a reason and purpose. The solar system is like a large clock, which is counting down for the arrival of the the great and terrible day of the LORD. Some of the warning signs mentioned are warning trumpets sounding which I have gone over in previous post. Another one is the sun becoming dark as sack cloth (complete solar eclipse), and the moon as red as blood (complete Lunar eclipse). Here are some examples
> *Joel 2:31* The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and the terrible day of the LORD come.
> ...


I need proof before I can formulate belief. Not the other way around.

I can't get past "god exists", let alone all the other dogma that goes along with religion, without proof first.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 14, 2014)

I finally made an avatar.

Thats Me in My picture in My avatar... Hello!

I just took the picture a few minutes ago.

I just wanted to share... I used to be a real good looking guy, I dont know what happened, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 14, 2014)

I will discuss demonic beings soon.


----------



## Skuxx (May 14, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Knowing what we know about the universe, and what we know about religion, there is *no reason to believe god exists. *
> 
> It is impossible to prove a negative, but for all intents and purposes, god doesn't exist.
> 
> So, yeah I was making a positive claim, and lack of evidence isn't proof of non-existence. I know..... I know....


Yeah I was just being a douche


Nevaeh420 said:


> Beef, do you believe its possible for there to be a Savior of the world?
> 
> Do you believe in Christ, the living Christ?
> 
> ...


Holy crap you got an avatar!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> Holy crap you got an avatar!


Lol, yeah, thats Me in My avatar.

I just took that picture of Myself within the last few hours, tonight.

I used to be much skinnier, but then the doctors loaded Me up on a bunch of medication because of My Christ complex. I am now NOT taking any prescription pills and I have lost 20 pounds in the last few months. My ideal weight will be around 200 pounds; I still have about 40 pounds to lose, lol.

Thats Me, but I know that some of you guys have already seen Me in My youtube videos, and heard My voice.

I used to be a real stud, a chick magnet; but Im 28 years old right now and I have lost My touch.

Thats Me in My avatar. I havent had an avatar since I created this "Nevaeh420" account about 2 years ago.

What do you guys think of My picture?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 14, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I believe it's possible for a person to make a contribution to the world that's so large they *could *be considered a savior. I don't believe in prophecy and biblical type saviors.
> 
> 
> No.
> ...


Fair enough, I believe you.

What do you think of My avatar, Beef?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 14, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I finally made an avatar.
> 
> Thats Me in My picture in My avatar... Hello!
> 
> ...


I think you can take a better pic than _that_. Try again...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 14, 2014)

stop spamming thread


----------



## killemsoftly (May 14, 2014)

I think you need a haircut.
And a shave.
And a makeover.
Prolly an image consultant.
And a witchdoctor
And..............................................


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 14, 2014)

killemsoftly said:


> I think you need a haircut.
> And a shave.
> And a makeover.
> Prolly an image consultant.
> ...


Lol, after I get a haircut, I will take a new picture in a few weeks.

I dont see anyone elses mug shots on RIU besides Zaehet Stife. Speaking about Zaehet Strife, I havent seen him here in a long time. But Zaehet Stife had a mug shot of himself.

Anyways, thats Me in My avatar, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 14, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I think you can take a better pic than _that_. Try again...


Maybe I will try tomorrow.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, after I get a haircut, I will take a new picture in a few weeks.
> 
> I dont see anyone elses mug shots on RIU besides Zaehet Stife. Speaking about Zaehet Strife, I havent seen him here in a long time. But Zaehet Stife had a mug shot of himself.
> 
> ...


That's be because Z is crazy! Fearless. He'd post pics and vids of himself growing, fucking, etc.. I miss him, I wonder where he went. I miss Mindphuk, too...


----------



## Ceepea (May 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> stop spamming thread


Stop spamming reality.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> stop spamming thread


We have no grudge against you or hate, we love you and we are hoping you will put your anger aside to hear what we have to say with a unbiased opinion...


----------



## Ceepea (May 15, 2014)

I’ve no consideration,
zero mutual respect
For billions who suffer from
rational thought neglect
I don’t wanna waste a sentence,
I don’t want a convert-sation
That’s gonna end in disdain,
disbelief and aggravation

And I find it’s getting harder to hang out
With grown adults who actually believe
In Santa Claus and Noah’s Ark
and that their god is the best
My distaste has turned into detest

Who would read a 2000
year old medical journal
Techniques for bloodletting,
advice on Trichinosis
Would you navigate the globe
with a map of a flat earth
Without DNA testing,
would you believe virgin birth

And I find it’s getting painful to put up
With grown adults who actually believe
In Unicorns and Creation,
and God always takes their side
That’s when my innocent jabbing turns snide

Thank God for the Grammy,
thank God for the touchdown
Thank God for blowing up
the enemy’s sacred ground

So how am I supposed to take
anything you say seriously?
When you’ve swapped free will for faith,
hope and pre-destiny

And it’s getting agonizing to hang out
With grown adults who actually believe
Mythology and history
trump physics and science
My aversion has turned to abhorrence


----------



## Ceepea (May 15, 2014)

Like it or not, your genes run all the way back to a fishy critter called Tiktaalik that led the way to land 375 million years ago. A new documentary shows why the ancient animal deserves an honored spot in your family tree.

Anti-evolutionists have at least one thing in common with climate-change deniers and anti-vaccine nuts: they keep repeating nonsense long after it’s been debunked, and if you debunk it one more time, they pretend they can’t hear you and just keep going. Lather, rinse, repeat—it just never ends.

One of the evolution-haters’ favorites, for example, is this: if evolution really happened, with one species giving rise to another, why aren’t there any transitional fossils? Put that in your pipe and smoke it, Professor Darwin.

It would be a devastating critique if true, but it’s hogwash. Our relatively recent ancestor Lucy had both apelike and human characteristics, and paleontologists have found many more examples going back hundreds of millions of years. One of the most dramatic was announced in 2006: an ancient fishlike creature dubbed Tiktaalik. Dating back some 375 million years, it had gills, scales and a mostly fishy body. But its fins concealed bones and joints of a type never before seen in a fish, which let it crawl around on land. It was either our great-great-great (repeat many times) grandfish. Or at least, it was related.

Neil Shubin, the University of Chicago scientist who led the team that dug up Tiktaalik, went on to write a best-selling book about it, titled Your Inner Fish. That led to a three-part PBS series, and now that series is available on DVD. It’s well worth watching.

Part of the reason Your Inner Fish deserves your now fully human attention is that Shubin is such an engaging guide to what could otherwise be a dry and dusty topic, but which, thanks to his genial enthusiasm and clarity, is anything but. The search for Tiktaalik was a scientific detective story, and that’s just how he lays it out. Fish, he reminds us, were the first animals with backbones, skulls and overall bony skeletons. They swam the world’s oceans 400 million years ago—and then, 40 million years later, the first amphibians were up on land.

Something must have happened in that 40-million year gap to make the transition to land possible, and armed with the knowledge of the timeframe and the places in the world where sedimentary rock of the right age was accessible, Shubin and his team ended up on Ellesmere Island, in spectacularly remote and austere landscape not far from the northern tip of Greenland. It took years of painstaking searching, requiring return visits during the brief Arctic summer year after year for a full decade until, in the second week of July, 2004, they found what they were looking for.

http://www.richarddawkins.net/news_articles/2014/5/15/we-are-all-fish?category=Science#


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 15, 2014)

that would be harder than turning water into wine


----------



## ghostdriver (May 15, 2014)

2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
3 A fire devoureth before them; and behind them a flame burneth: the land is as the garden of Eden before them, and behind them a desolate wilderness; yea, and nothing shall escape them.
4 The appearance of them is as the appearance of horses; and as horsemen, so shall they run.
5 Like the noise of chariots on the tops of mountains shall they leap, like the noise of a flame of fire that devoureth the stubble, as a strong people set in battle array.
6 Before their face the people shall be much pained: all faces shall gather blackness.
7 They shall run like mighty men; they shall climb the wall like men of war; and they shall march every one on his ways, and they shall not break their ranks:
8 Neither shall one thrust another; they shall walk every one in his path: and when they fall upon the sword, they shall not be wounded.
9 They shall run to and fro in the city; they shall run upon the wall, they shall climb up upon the houses; they shall enter in at the windows like a thief.
10 The earth shall quake before them; the heavens shall tremble: the sun and the moon shall be dark, and the stars shall withdraw their shining:
11 And the Lord shall utter his voice before his army: for his camp is very great: for he is strong that executeth his word: for the day of the Lord is great and very terrible; and who can abide it?
12 Therefore also now, saith the Lord, turn ye even to me with all your heart, and with fasting, and with weeping, and with mourning:
13 And rend your heart, and not your garments, and turn unto the Lord your God: for he is gracious and merciful, slow to anger, and of great kindness, and repenteth him of the evil.
14 Who knoweth if he will return and repent, and leave a blessing behind him; even a meat offering and a drink offering unto the Lord your God?
15 Blow the trumpet in Zion, sanctify a fast, call a solemn assembly:
16 Gather the people, sanctify the congregation, assemble the elders, gather the children, and those that suck the breasts: let the bridegroom go forth of his chamber, and the bride out of her closet.
17 Let the priests, the ministers of the Lord, weep between the porch and the altar, and let them say, Spare thy people, O Lord, and give not thine heritage to reproach, that the heathen should rule over them: wherefore should they say among the people, Where is their God?
18 Then will the Lord be jealous for his land, and pity his people.
19 Yea, the Lord will answer and say unto his people, Behold, I will send you corn, and wine, and oil, and ye shall be satisfied therewith: and I will no more make you a reproach among the heathen:
20 But I will remove far off from you the northern army, and will drive him into a land barren and desolate, with his face toward the east sea, and his hinder part toward the utmost sea, and his stink shall come up, and his ill savour shall come up, because he hath done great things.
21 Fear not, O land; be glad and rejoice: for the Lord will do great things.
22 Be not afraid, ye beasts of the field: for the pastures of the wilderness do spring, for the tree beareth her fruit, the fig tree and the vine do yield their strength.
23 Be glad then, ye children of Zion, and rejoice in the Lord your God: for he hath given you the former rain moderately, and he will cause to come down for you the rain, the former rain, and the latter rain in the first month.
24 And the floors shall be full of wheat, and the vats shall overflow with wine and oil.
25 And I will restore to you the years that the locust hath eaten, the cankerworm, and the caterpiller, and the palmerworm, my great army which I sent among you.
26 And ye shall eat in plenty, and be satisfied, and praise the name of the Lord your God, that hath dealt wondrously with you: and my people shall never be ashamed.
28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:
29 And also upon the servants and upon the handmaids in those days will I pour out my spirit.
30 And I will shew wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood, and fire, and pillars of smoke.
31 The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and terrible day of the Lord come.
32 And it shall come to pass, that whosoever shall call on the name of the Lord shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the Lord hath said, and in the remnant whom the Lord shall call.
Joel :2


----------



## tyler.durden (May 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
> 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
> 3 A fire devoureth before them; and behind them a flame burneth: the land is as the garden of Eden before them, and behind them a desolate wilderness; yea, and nothing shall escape them.
> 4 The appearance of them is as the appearance of horses; and as horsemen, so shall they run.
> ...


I think most people own bibles, just fyi. If not, there are online bibles. Thanks for the copy and paste, though. Always boring...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 16, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
> 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
> 3 A fire devoureth before them; and behind them a flame burneth: the land is as the garden of Eden before them, and behind them a desolate wilderness; yea, and nothing shall escape them.
> 4 The appearance of them is as the appearance of horses; and as horsemen, so shall they run.
> ...


 1 Scripture copy and paste,not very informative
2 it dosent matter how you twist it,the dogma of your faith holds no real ground
3 More fallacious arguements means more posts skipped
4 Its like your doing it on the purpose of trolling
5 yet you will rebuttal that you are not trolling
6 and more scripture will ensue
7 Then another discussion of semantics
8 Then more dogmatic hooey
9 Then youll share more "demonic" experiences
10 Respond with more #6
11 everyone is falling asleep
12 wake me up when im hungry
13 more #3
14 You may make the claims like many others, yet you do not stand up to the burden of actualy proving them correct
15 Your "forbidden truth" is truely a light that blinds, hindering rational thought
16 Your opinion is that you are right
17 I hold the opinion that you are wrong
18 Belief is not the same as evidence
19 The bible was indeed written by man 
20 Then rewritten again and again
21 Shit happens and everybody knows it
22 You show me God, I laugh and call it invisible friends time,how is Tod btw?
23 You assume then presume time after time or is it the other way around?
24 Perfection is actualy a man made concept
25 Infinite punishment is outright silly
26 So when did you get told to have a soul?
27 where are the miracles being performed by saints like the old days?
28 No one has "seen" or "heard" one performed in a looong time,meaning probably never
29 you probably take your own opinions to seriously,because you more than likely think that you source them from divinity
30 Your conscious experience dose not dictate the laws of reality or its source
31 If there actualy is a hell and a heaven ,we make them for ourselves on earth
32 Afterlife is a terribly cruel way to control people with punishment and reward
33 I dare you to question the voices in your head


----------



## Ceepea (May 16, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
> 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
> 3 A fire devoureth before them; and behind them a flame burneth: the land is as the garden of Eden before them, and behind them a desolate wilderness; yea, and nothing shall escape them.
> 4 The appearance of them is as the appearance of horses; and as horsemen, so shall they run.
> ...



1Sing us a song, you're the piano man.

Billy Joel : 3


----------



## Harrekin (May 16, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> 1Sing us a song, you're the piano man.
> 
> Billy Joel : 3


Reported as heresy (to a higher power than the admins).


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 16, 2014)

Uptown Girl!
She's been living in her uptown world.
I bet she never had a backstreet guy,
I bet her mama never told her why.


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 16, 2014)

Ah yes, religion. Some totally awsome dude in the sky just created the earth in 7 days, created woman from mans ribs.. had a garden with awsome fruit that was his personal stash.. oh, that horse shit. I'll stick scientific knowledge of existance.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 16, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> 1 Scripture copy and paste,not very informative
> 2 it dosent matter how you twist it,the dogma of your faith holds no real ground
> 3 More fallacious arguements means more posts skipped
> 4 Its like your doing it on the purpose of trolling
> ...


Shes back from the dead, lol.

You took some time off from posting in the "Spirituality, Sexuality, and Philosophy" section of RIU.

How are you doing?

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

Hello again,
Before I post about demonic beings I have been seeing a lot of people who follow the religion of Darwinism, and are claiming science (Laws of the Universe Gravity, momentum ect) somehow supports your theory which Darwin blasphemously said while in the Galapagos. This is VERY wrong, there is nothing to suggest this. The smashed up monkey bones named "Lucy" doesn't support that Humans are fish people. I hope you all do research for yourself and seek GOD through the HIS Son JESUS CHRIST our LORD and GOD.
Also that post from the HOLY BIBLE Joel 2 is mentions the BLOOD MOONS. Also I see a lot of people who are using this thread to communicate with there friends. This thread isn't like a youtube video where you comment below the post about anything, post are made to be made pertaining to the thread that has been posted. Failure to do so is spam and WILL result in reporting.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

How beautiful summer is! Enjoy!


----------



## a senile fungus (May 16, 2014)

So, how's everyone's spring coming along? Lots of rain in southeast Michigan lately and I'm hoping to get my seedlings outside soon for my flower and vegetable gardens...


----------



## Harrekin (May 16, 2014)

Only if you all accept the Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, the Alpha and Omega into your heart shall you be saved. 

America is being punished for turning their backs upon the One, and it shall continue until you smite the iniquities from your souls.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 16, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Only if you all accept the Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, the Alpha and Omega into your heart shall you be saved.
> 
> America is being punished for turning their backs upon the One, and it shall continue until you smite the iniquities from your souls.


It looks like GhostDriver has a friend or a sock puppet, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 16, 2014)

Ghostdriver keeps refusing to share his fake demonic experience because he's either lying, trolling, or spamming.
Maybe all 3.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

It's the next topic, will post tonight.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

I will tell you about the enemy.


----------



## Harrekin (May 16, 2014)

The dragon with 12 heads?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> The dragon with 12 heads?


I said one enemy as like the group, evil in general. I will be discussing Demons, who they are, what they can do, how they do it and some of my experience with them personally. Tonight


----------



## Skuxx (May 16, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Only if you all accept the Lord and Saviour, Jesus Christ, the Alpha and Omega into your heart shall you be saved.
> 
> America is being punished for turning their backs upon the One, and it shall continue until you smite the iniquities from your souls.


Yeah let's just single America out, while the whole world is fucked up.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hello again,
> Before I post about demonic beings I have been seeing a lot of people who follow the religion of Darwinism[], and are claiming science (Laws of the Universe Gravity, momentum ect) somehow supports your theory which Darwin blasphemously said while in the Galapagos.This is VERY wrong, there is nothing to suggest this. The smashed up monkey bones named "Lucy" doesn't support that Humans are fish people.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution












How do you expect any intelligent person to take you seriously when you deny scientific fact? Evolution by natural selection is as much a fact as anything we know in science, replete with mountains of evidence from many diverse fields. It is falsifiable (I understand you probably don't understand that term), and has withstood every single attempt to disprove it since its inception. It has predicted what we should (before we actually found it) find if the theory is correct, and it has been 100% accurate each and every time. 100% success rate, yet you say it isn't true. You have never studied it, and don't understand it, yet you deny it. How retarded is that?



> I hope you all do research for yourself and seek GOD through the HIS Son JESUS CHRIST our LORD and GOD.


Most here have apparently done the research, but we know that you have not. Take your own advice and research evolution by natural selection. That way you may understand it before you deny it...



> Also that post from the HOLY BIBLE Joel 2 is mentions the BLOOD MOONS. Also I see a lot of people who are using this thread to communicate with there friends. This thread isn't like a youtube video where you comment below the post about anything, post are made to be made pertaining to the thread that has been posted. Failure to do so is spam and WILL result in reporting.


At the same time, this is a public forum. If the OP fails to display any credible information, or shows a lack of understanding of even basic principles being discussed, you will lose members' respect and their attention. Perhaps instead of blaming others for their lack of focus on your subject matter, you should either put some of the onus on the subject matter and/or your ability to think and teach coherently...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> How beautiful summer is! Enjoy!


It's Spring here on Earth, where are you located?


----------



## Harrekin (May 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evolution is a sham, complete codswallop. 

Show me the transitional macro fossils. 

The Bible gave me my answers.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> Evolution is a sham, complete codswallop.
> 
> Show me the transitional macro fossils.
> 
> The Bible gave me my answers.


LOL! Good trolling, Harrekin  I haven't seen you regularly in the section for years, good to have you back...


----------



## Harrekin (May 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> LOL! Good trolling, Harrekin  I haven't seen you regularly in the section for years, good to have you back...


In that time I've found the Lord. 

Praise JESUS!!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

Harrekin said:


> In that time I've found the Lord.
> 
> Praise JESUS!!


Hallelujah


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hallelujah


He's fucking with you, dude. Get a clue...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 16, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


>


Nice piece albeit a little repetetive, excellent pianist! What technique..


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 16, 2014)

Ghostdriver, can God feel sadness or cry?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Ghostdriver, can God feel sadness or cry?


GOD has emotions, I don't know if GOD cries.

GOD's Son JESUS CHRIST felt sadness and cried for Lazarus before bringing him back to life.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

demonic beings and experiences

Well I hate talking about those fools but I will for the sake of those who read this, that they may possible learn something they may not of already known, to better their life and become closer to the ALMIGHTY POWER which is LORD. And closer to the salvation which is LORD JESUS CHRIST.

demonic beings are fallen angels or their offspring, which were living but now are dead. Now these beings can do numerous things to us. Typically these failed beings are limited to communication to you through spiritual means, evil thoughts, ideas, irrational reasoning, self pity. Make no mistake these things can prove fatal and literally cause harm or death, to you and others.
In certain cases these condemned to Hell beings, can have much more authority over you if you have been involved with satanism, murder, rape, blaspheme against the HOLY SPIRIT, Blaspheme in general. Basically anything that can defile yourself. Including sexual immorality.
Also these things which defile ourselves will have a lot of power to make us do it again, and not ever repent. Because GOD has left us and those demons now have MUCH stronger power to make us decide to do it again, and to justify our own actions. This is why people won't be saved. They will continue to strengthen their demon of sin, which will then continue to pervert their minds so they will not seek repentance by LORD JESUS CHRIST, and these demons will grow in strength and numbers and they will pervert the mind to irrational reasoning, false justification, and the idea of salvation of LORD JESUS CHRIST not applying to you, I really can't describe all the lies because satan is the father of lies. The lies of Human and animals transforming from parasites, This "Big Bang" not being the point in which GOD made creation. Or crazy other religions that a man has made, after reading some of THE HOLY BIBLE. So much lies. These other religions involve demonic worship of just the plain simple idea of not having you worship GOD in truth, and in spirit.
The world is virtually run by these demonic forces and I wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets taken down. If you go on youtube and research the Illuminati you will see that the World leaders,government, Politics, music industry, television is all run by demonic cult worshiping people.I know this may be a shock to some, and to others and reminder. These evil forces poison our food and soul in various ways.


My demonic experiences

Here are just some examples of some things I have witnessed. I have heard some really intense things from people, but I will be talking about things which I was a witness too.
Well where is begin.... One night before I was born again, I was at my house and after smoking a lot of herb in my pure ice bong I passed out and was woken up around 10:30 by someone yelling for me to come outside. I woke up and saw what appeared to be some sort of glowing red light. I cannot truly explain the magnitude and dimensions of these demons, there was three and they were more dimensions then we see in our lives. For lack of a better idea. Pretend all you have ever been able to see was a book. like it's in front of your face and you have never seen EVER is this, it was like all of a sudden three images was like one of those pop up books as a child. Everything else is normal, but these are in more dimensions then you have ever seen. 
I have also seen shadow people, one was six feet away from me in a dimly lit hallway and looked at me ans open the door to my grow room. I though it was real person and yelled at it, and followed after it, thinking it was someone I lived with. Everyone I lived with was in the kitchen and replied back, no one was in the room.
I was with my best friend smoking in the car clam bake style, and something loud seemed to hit the side of out car. I crash into a car before while both of us was doing around fifty. Totaling both vehicles and it was the only thing I have ever experienced that could compare with what we heard. I dropped to floor and then cracked my door to run, I looked and realized my friend was in shock. Now I thought my neighbor shot at us, he has guns and seems unstable, I couldn't think of anything that could hit us and be so loud except possibly that. I yelled to my friend that we were being shot at, after recovering from his short moment of shock we pulled out of my driveway and stopped in middle of the road down the street. Since it was dark we then use cell phone light to look for bullet hole, we found nothing. Then someone comes out of there house threatening to actually shoot us. 
One time I had something beat on the outside of my house three times, ( I live in the country, neighbors are really far away except the old crazy guy with the gun, but he is like +60 and lives like one hundred yards away. Went outside, nothing there.
Seen many white orbs move around in the sky and stop, then suddenly take off, or see one suddenly fall to the ground. I have seen things like this many times, but I am no where near as close as I was with the red glowing orbs. I was probably one hundred yards away from that if I had to guess. 
I was smoking with my friend and saw a white for lack of a better word "light" but the light wasn't transparent it was like milk, as in you couldn't see through it, it was on traveling on the ground at about fifty miles a hour i'm guessing at seeing cars travel at similar speeds, my friend didn't see that, but he said he heard a loud swoosh.
I have seen shadow person in my yard, really slender and curved body shape and tall, then immediately my room was filled with little white lights all over the walls, all traveling in one direction it looked a lot like those disco balls in those old movies but the light was different.
So there are some, also like everyone experiences the typical stuff mentioned above. Hope your all having a blessed Sabbath (Friday susnset til Sunday morning) and hope you ALL seek a relationship with GOD and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST, I love you ALL, and hope GOD blesses you ALL. 


Also if you listen to this all the way through I am sure some demons will leave, remember GOD ALMIGHTY and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST have complete authority and power over ALL demons and ALL things. Also this guy does voices LOL I don't know why at first I was laughing and couldn't stand it, but after I listened to it a few times I got use to it. Most of these are the offspring of fallen angels. Also this uploader who is reading has a lot of videos claiming to be the word of GOD, as far as I know only the Book Of Enoch and The Testament Of Solomon have been removed. If ANYONE knows scripture they know of, that THE HOLY BIBLE verifies in canonized text please mention it to me. 



Love you ALL, Hope the best for you ALL


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 16, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I smoked a ton then saw...
> I was smoking in mah car then saw...


LMAO he kept dangling us for soooo long, nice job ghost.
ghostdriver, why is listening to Iron Maiden band a sin?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 16, 2014)

GhostDriver, do you have any pictures of the "demons" or the "fallen angels"?

If you dont have any personal pictures of what you saw, maybe you can search goolge for pictures that are similar to what you saw.

I want to see some pictures, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> LMAO he kept dangling us for soooo long, nice job ghost.
> ghostdriver, why is listening to Iron Maiden band a sin?


Those are your words not mine didn't say "mah" or "smoked a ton" I don't listen to Iron Maiden, and didn't mention it. I didn't mention any band or group specifically. 
Love,
Me LOL


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Harrekin (May 17, 2014)

Satan has made his way right into the very structures of American culture.

20% of people now identify as God Deniers, what an abomination?

We need the healing hand of the One to SMITE unbelievers from this Earth.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> demonic beings and experiences
> 
> Well I hate talking about those fools but I will for the sake of those who read this, that they may possible learn something they may not of already known, to better their life and become closer to the ALMIGHTY POWER which is LORD. And closer to the salvation which is LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> ...


Wow! That is some REALLY strong weed. What strain were you guys smoking? Finna get me some...


----------



## Harrekin (May 17, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow! That is some REALLY strong weed. What strain were you guys smoking? Finna get me some...


Order the seeds from TheBibleisTruth.com.


----------



## Ceepea (May 17, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> demonic beings and experiences
> 
> Well I hate talking about those fools but I will for the sake of those who read this, that they may possible learn something they may not of already known, to better their life and become closer to the ALMIGHTY POWER which is LORD. And closer to the salvation which is LORD JESUS CHRIST.
> 
> ...


Risperdal.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 18, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Risperdal.


No, I see that it appears to be common for people in this section of riu (spiritual, philosophy, sexuality) to have some sort of diagnosed mental disorder, but I assure you I'm a sane. Probably one of the most sane people you will meet now a days.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 18, 2014)

Something awesome happened to me last night, I will post about it later. I just need to meditate on it for a while.


----------



## Ceepea (May 18, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No, I see that it appears to be common for people in this section of riu (spiritual, philosophy, sexuality) to have some sort of diagnosed mental disorder, but I assure you I'm a sane. Probably one of the most sane people you will meet now a days.


Sane, but has invisible friends. 

Riiiiight.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 18, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Sane, but has invisible friends.
> 
> Riiiiight.


I never said I had invisible friends.


----------



## Ceepea (May 18, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I never said I had invisible friends.


You didn't have to, you implied it.

God, if the entity actually existed, would be invisible. Yet you claim he talks to you. You speak with an invisible friend. 

Risperdal


----------



## ghostdriver (May 18, 2014)

GOD's not invisible, HE doesn't leave his throne in the Heavens to dwell with the living in HIS physical form but GOD sees and knows all.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 18, 2014)

God has an appearance, he looks like white light. Right ghostdriver?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2014)

*You have NO idea who you are mocking...*


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2014)

I will be posting what happened the other night, tonight or tomorrow. It was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> God has an appearance, he looks like white light. Right ghostdriver?


I have never seen GOD, but you can read the HOLY BIBLE to read about prophets who have gone before the GLORY OF GOD. Read Ezekiel. GOD approached Ezekiel on a Giant flying Cherub with multiple heads and wings that would cover up GOD and HIS glory with wings while GOD was sitting on HIS throne which was on their backs. He describes GOD and it's terrifying. GOD being made of fire, you would have to read it for yourself. I could copy and paste somethings if you want.


----------



## Skuxx (May 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be posting what happened the other night, tonight or tomorrow. It was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


Congrats on seeing your first pair of knockers bro!!!


----------



## Ceepea (May 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD's not invisible, HE doesn't leave his throne in the Heavens to dwell with the living in HIS physical form but GOD sees and knows all.


God is apparently everywhere. But he's invisible. 

lol


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be posting what happened the other night, tonight or tomorrow. It was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


Did god look like an alien or a UFO?Did you see its ariolai 51's?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *You have NO idea who you are mocking...*


----------



## tyler.durden (May 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be posting what happened the other night, tonight or tomorrow. It was the greatest thing I've ever seen.




Did it happen when you were touching... down there? Like a sneeze, only better? Don't worry, that's natural...


----------



## Ceepea (May 20, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 20, 2014)

I'm going to try to describe what happened to me on the Sabbath (last Saturday) I know it happened to tell this thread, as well as other reasons. I will post a accurate account soon...(next few days at latest)


----------



## Ceepea (May 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I'm going to try to describe what happened to me on the Sabbath (last Saturday) I know it happened to tell this thread, as well as other reasons. I will post a accurate account soon...(next few days at latest)


Have you ever considered that maybe you're actually delusional?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 21, 2014)

What Happened to me on the Sabbath

Last Saturday night I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen, there was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.

Glory to THE LORD and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST forever, I pray you all Love and Fear the LORD our GOD, and seek life and salvation through SON OF GOD LORD JESUS CHRIST the savior of the world.

THE GREAT AND TERRIBLE DAY OF THE LORD IS SOON

1.2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;----(Sky trumpets) Joel 2

2.
30*Acts 2:20* - The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before that great and notable day of the Lord come:
- Acts 
And I will shew wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood, and fire, and pillars of smoke.

-Joel 2 (Blood moons)

3.
28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:

---Joel 2 (Vision I had)

Hallelujah don't ignore the signs! Seek repentance now get saved!


----------



## Skuxx (May 21, 2014)

It took you 4 days to come up with that story? sounds like you stood up, got a head rush... had a 1-2 second trip vision.... then assume it's an important message of some sort.

Or, you just made the whole thing up.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 21, 2014)

You think I'm bearing false witness because I didn't report it to you immediately? What can I do but sigh?


----------



## killemsoftly (May 21, 2014)

Re: the OP. The truth isn't forbidden. No one is stopping you. In fact, you have a venue to express yourself. I've yet to see anything interesting here though I continue to come.


----------



## a senile fungus (May 21, 2014)

That seriously sounds like you stood up too fast, probably were dehydrated, you nearly had a syncopal episode, and you attribute it to a godly vision...

Wtf.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 22, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I don't have the time this morning to get into details and post what happened last night, but some serious demonic activity happened last night, I had a friend over next thing I know, my back yard is glowing (describe later) and I got a fat lip like I was punched. (describe later).

Also the Illuminati is trying to take back the internet "net neutrality" is just the beginning. 
On 23 April 2014, the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) is reported to be considering a new rule that will permit Internet service providers to offer content providers a faster track to send content, thus reversing their earlier net neutrality position.[14][15][16] A possible solution to net neutrality concerns may be municipal broadband, according to Dr. Susan Crawford, a legal and technology expert at Harvard Law School.[17] On 15 May 2014, the FCC decided to consider two options regarding internet services: first, permit fast and slow broadband lanes, thereby compromising net neutrality; and second, reclassify broadband as a telecommunicationservice, thereby preserving net neutrality.[18][19]




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_neutrality


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 22, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Also the Illuminati is trying to take back the internet "net neutrality" is just the beginning.


I'd love to read your theories on lumi lol what does lumi think of pornography?
Anyway about the net neu, fun can't ever last long: everything has a "golden age" because life has to suck.


----------



## Ceepea (May 22, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't have the time this morning to get into details and post what happened last night, but some serious demonic activity happened last night, I had a friend over next thing I know, my back yard is glowing (describe later) and I got a fat lip like I was punched. (describe later).
> 
> ...



Demonic activity.... lol

You are crazy as fuck.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 22, 2014)

pathetic demonic attack


So I was with my friend in a car, we each have our own pipes talking to each other about GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our GOD, suddenly we saw strange blue colored pulsating light coming from behind this large above ground pool with a deck and a slight hill, it was sometimes blinking on and off too. The shape of the light was like a round area that would be lit if something bright was in the middle, so when I say that I also mean that no light is being shined on the ground from above or the side. So it lasted around 11 seconds, and there isn't anything behind the pool that would make that happen. I know because it's my back yard, in the country with no traffic at night, and the road is in the opposite direction far away.
Around 4 minutes after that I had pain on my face, and I said to my friend "I fee like someone suddenly punched me in my face" and he stopped talking for a moment and asked me if I was serious? I was confused because i'm in pain and asked him why what's up? He told me moments before I told him I felt like something hit me, he had like a day dream of me getting hit in the face by something and he was just smoking and didn't even mention it to me until I told him something hit me. I turned on the light and I had a huge fat lip, little tears ran down his eyes. I asked him if he wanted me to drive him back home he said "We are braking barriers" so we kept smoking finished our bowls without anymore demonic events.
Hope the best for you all love,

Me


----------



## ghostdriver (May 22, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> I'd love to read your theories on lumi lol what does lumi think of pornography?
> Anyway about the net neu, fun can't ever last long: everything has a "golden age" because life has to suck.


I will tell you what I know about them tomorrow.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 23, 2014)

Guess who else gets visions? Victor Koman about Jesus:

Jesus looked neither lean nor fat, tall nor short, dark nor light. He looked like the commonest of common men. Absolutely average.
He looked deeply into me "You're a proud man." He said. "Pride is a sin"
"Having a good opinion of oneself should never be a crime" I responded.
"No man is a villan in his own eyes, correct?" He folded his hands, nodding lightly. "Why do you hate me? Did you hate your father?"
"No." I answered truthfully. "Don't look to psychological roots in my actions, look to my values."
"You probably hated him" he continued. "Leaders are father figures."

"Proper fathers don't rule the lives of their children by force. Mine never did. He never asked for money or imprisoned me and said he was doing me a favor. He never made me feel guilty for being born with Original Sin."
"What about your mother then?"
"I didn't know you were a Freudian" I responded "Why don't we talk about YOUR mother."
Jesus pounded on the leather arm of the chair he was sitting in with a balled fist. "I never had a true mother, understand? I am god incarnate! Self created. The Alpha and Omega."
I shrugged mildly. "I don't know... If i can descend from an infinite number of ancestors going back down the evolutionary trail, I don't see why there can't be an infinite regress of gods evolving through time. Perhaps when I see you, I'm looking at the next curve of the ascending helix of my own evolution."
"Evolution" he spat the word out. "How I fought it. I don't know why I bother, I tried saving things." he stared at me with an imploring gaze. "I tried to make amends but..."
"Yeah I know" I said "Christ dying for our sins and all that"
Jesus' face turned 3 shades of red as he shouted "It wasn't for man’s sin, it was for the sins of GOD!" his face now turned sad. "What happened with the Flood was wrong, what happened to Sodom and Gomorrah was wrong. I violated my own commandment, things weren't going the way I wanted and I got angry. I said I was a jealous god."

He paused staring at the floor. "Doesn't it even things out that I let you kill me as a human? I died as Jesus, as osiris, as tammuz, and a dozen others. Won't you ever forgive me?"
He looked at me with eyes having the burden of unbearable remorse. The tears rolled down his cheeks, he didn't bother to wipe them away.

I had to be merciless. How could you pity a god who had screwed up so monumentally?
"You're scared of the cycle of birth, life, and death. You deny it and seek to force us to deny the reality around us. When people pray to you to intervene and nothing happens, pain and suffering result. You made suffering a virtue to retain your power. Your ministers became torturers, they instilled virtue with spikes when they could and resorted to guilt and fear when they couldn't."
He gave me a sour look. "Dostoevsky does not suit you. Give me something new."
"Why? You never gave men anything new, you demand that we repent, you demand that we ignore our nature and blindly follow your rules. You deny the existence of evolution. You seek to rein in the universe and--"
"You're trying to talk me to death?"
"Doesn't the killer always babble on while the victim waits to be rescued by the Calvary?"
Jesus winced.
"Anyway, I'm not talking you to death. I'm THINKING you to death. Intelligent people already deny your existence, you've lost your most powerful allies."


----------



## ghostdriver (May 23, 2014)

*From a 1979 press release in Memphis, Tennessee:*
"An autopsy on the death of Elvis Presley showed the singer was dying of bone cancer, his chief security guard says. In a copyrighted book outline, Dick Grob, who supervised security for the singer on his concert tours, said Presley probably would have lived only a few months more if he had not died August 16, 1977, allegedly of cardiac arrhythmia. ‘Elvis’ death at that moment in time, was a very kind deliverance,’ Grob says in the outline of ‘The Elvis Conspiracy’, a book he plans to author with writer Dan Mingori. ‘His eventual death would have been slow, excruciatingly painful and intolerable to witness. Elvis was dying of bone cancer...’ The outline proposes a two-part book on the days following Presley’s death. ‘A former police officer, Dick Grob uses his expertise to detail and report facts that have been checked, and rechecked and checked again,’ the outline said. ‘His journal reads like the police report...conspirators of one kind or another and that many questions that have lingered have finally been answered.’"

*From a newspaper article by Jess Stearn in 1983:*
"After Elvis died, an autopsy revealed what he (Elvis) had already suspected. And the almost unbearable pain he felt at times that caused him to use .....painkillers.
"The singer’s dad, Vernon Presley and other close friends of Elvis were there when a doctor engaged to perform the private autopsy told the disconsolate father: ‘Elvis’ cancer was in the advanced stages. He would have deteriorated rapidly and known ever greater pain.’


----------



## ghostdriver (May 23, 2014)

I had that vision to tell you guys like it says in THE HOLY BIBLE solar eclipse, warning trumpets sounding, blood moon tetrad, young men having visions.

some verses from Joel chapter 2 for example

2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;


28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:
29 And also upon the servants and upon the handmaids in those days will I pour out my spirit.
30 And I will shew wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood, and fire, and pillars of smoke.
31 The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and terrible day of the Lord come.
32 And it shall come to pass, that whosoever shall call on the name of the Lord shall be delivered: for in mount Zion and in Jerusalem shall be deliverance, as the Lord hath said, and in the remnant whom theLord shall call.














 Also the "Jewish People" is referring to the country,(not the group that believes half THE HOLY BIBLE) the Hebrew people of Jerusalem. Which has the capital of Israel which Abraham's descendants were called the ones which GOD chose to dwell with and continue to make THE HOLY BIBLE and the lineage that LORD JESUS CHRIST would be born into. Marry being the virgin who gives birth, and Joseph who was around watching SON of GOD body age. LORD JESUS CHRIST was with GOD before GOD created, because LORD JESUS CHRIST was willing to sacrifice himself so mankind could have free will and forgiveness of sin GOD made creation.- Read Hebrews the first few chapters it will explain better then I can obviously. (Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, I would prefer to keep it short as to not disregard the warnings about the great and terrible day of THE LORD but basically they are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and make a famine of GOD's words people are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. So they commit a lifetime of sin until discovering GOD and then GOD's Son LORD JESUS CHRIST has made it possible for that lifetime of sin to be forgotten. Also the reason why peoples sin offering of innocent blood through animals was even accepted and they were not destroyed immediately is because before GOD made creation, heavens, Angels, Mankind, LORD JESUS CHRIST THE SON was with GOD THE ALMIGHTY and through LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST creation and freewill was made, because LORD CHRIST was willing to die for the sin of Mankind making any repentance possible. Which is why GOD deemed it good to make mankind with free will and to have mercy on us and to forgive mankind when he does evil.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 24, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Guess who else gets visions? Victor Koman about Jesus:
> 
> Jesus looked neither lean nor fat, tall nor short, dark nor light. He looked like the commonest of common men. Absolutely average.
> He looked deeply into me "You're a proud man." He said. "Pride is a sin"
> ...


= Evil Ignorant Lies


----------



## ghostdriver (May 25, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 25, 2014)

Recap of Events since thread started
Few weeks ago I was racking sawdust up from my yard from the chopping of wood, while I was pushing the wheelbarrow to the burn pit to empty the saw dust, I was looking at all the stars and the amazing and awesome creation that has been made. I then stated "Glory to GOD, and His Son Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever." Immediately after saying this I saw what I can only attempt to describe to you as a explosion in the sky. The explosion was not light like I have seen before, but absolute whiteness whiter then snow. While the explosion seemed to appear to start to the right of me within a fraction of a second it covered the whole sky.
Once the whole sky was covered, the sky returned to normal. I used the term explosion but I will attempt to describe in more detail. When one throws a rock into the water and observes the ripples like this picture here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_effect the ripples start at once concentrated spot and then reach out passing by. This is what I saw, a concentrated location distribute absolute whiteness. Not light so one can see, but non transparent whiteness whiter then snow, to the likes I have never seen. Glory to GOD, and Jesus Christ who GOD has made a GOD and has given him authority over us. I hope you all find safety in Jesus Christ before the power destroys evil forever.





demonic beings and experiences before making the thread
Well I hate talking about those fools but I will for the sake of those who read this, that they may possible learn something they may not of already known, to better their life and become closer to the ALMIGHTY POWER which is LORD. And closer to the salvation which is LORD JESUS CHRIST.
demonic beings are fallen angels or their offspring, which were living but now are dead. Now these beings can do numerous things to us. Typically these failed beings are limited to communication to you through spiritual means, evil thoughts, ideas, irrational reasoning, self pity. Make no mistake these things can prove fatal and literally cause harm or death, to you and others.
In certain cases these condemned to Hell beings, can have much more authority over you if you have been involved with satanism, murder, rape, blaspheme against the HOLY SPIRIT, Blaspheme in general. Basically anything that can defile yourself. Including sexual immorality.
Also these things which defile ourselves will have a lot of power to make us do it again, and not ever repent. Because GOD has left us and those demons now have MUCH stronger power to make us decide to do it again, and to justify our own actions. This is why people won't be saved. They will continue to strengthen their demon of sin, which will then continue to pervert their minds so they will not seek repentance by LORD JESUS CHRIST, and these demons will grow in strength and numbers and they will pervert the mind to irrational reasoning, false justification, and the idea of salvation of LORD JESUS CHRIST not applying to you, I really can't describe all the lies because satan is the father of lies. The lies of Human and animals transforming from parasites, This "Big Bang" not being the point in which GOD made creation. Or crazy other religions that a man has made, after reading some of THE HOLY BIBLE. So much lies. These other religions involve demonic worship of just the plain simple idea of not having you worship GOD in truth, and in spirit.
The world is virtually run by these demonic forces and I wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets taken down. If you go on youtube and research the Illuminati you will see that the World leaders,government, Politics, music industry, television is all run by demonic cult worshiping people.I know this may be a shock to some, and to others and reminder. These evil forces poison our food and soul in various ways.

My demonic experiences
Here are just some examples of some things I have witnessed. I have heard some really intense things from people, but I will be talking about things which I was a witness too.
Well where is begin.... One night before I was born again, I was at my house and after smoking a lot of herb in my pure ice bong I passed out and was woken up around 10:30 by someone yelling for me to come outside. I woke up and saw what appeared to be some sort of glowing red light. I cannot truly explain the magnitude and dimensions of these demons, there was three and they were more dimensions then we see in our lives. For lack of a better idea. Pretend all you have ever been able to see was a book. like it's in front of your face and you have never seen EVER is this, it was like all of a sudden three images was like one of those pop up books as a child. Everything else is normal, but these are in more dimensions then you have ever seen.
I have also seen shadow people, one was six feet away from me in a dimly lit hallway and looked at me ans open the door to my grow room. I though it was real person and yelled at it, and followed after it, thinking it was someone I lived with. Everyone I lived with was in the kitchen and replied back, no one was in the room.
One time I had something beat on the outside of my house three times, ( I live in the country, neighbors are really far away except the old crazy guy with the gun, but he is like +60 and lives like one hundred yards away. Went outside, nothing there.
Seen many white orbs move around in the sky and stop, then suddenly take off, or see one suddenly fall to the ground. I have seen things like this many times, but I am no where near as close as I was with the red glowing orbs. I was probably one hundred yards away from that if I had to guess.
I was smoking with my friend and saw a white for lack of a better word "light" but the light wasn't transparent it was like milk, as in you couldn't see through it, it was on traveling on the ground at about fifty miles a hour i'm guessing at seeing cars travel at similar speeds, my friend didn't see that, but he said he heard a loud swoosh.
I have seen shadow person in my yard, really slender and curved body shape and tall, then immediately my room was filled with little white lights all over the walls, all traveling in one direction it looked a lot like those disco balls in those old movies but the light was different.

Once one has asked for repentance, one should act as though one is forgiven, because one is, and believe the power that GOD has over sin, and celebrate their freedom and reward in Heaven, and in this Life. And Worship The GOD and His Son our LORD JESUS CHRIST who has saved us from our own immoral decisions. That bring forth pain, destruction, and damnation to ourselves and fellow mankind.
I also want to state that I have been born again, and I do not attend a church. And attending a church will not influence your judgement. Also beware what Church's teach, and hypocrite Church followers. I already mentioned the problems with "denominations" and "religions"

A few Sabbaths ago I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen, there was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.


Glory to THE LORD and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST forever, I pray you all Love and Fear the LORD our GOD, and seek life and salvation through SON OF GOD LORD JESUS CHRIST the savior of the world.

THE GREAT AND TERRIBLE DAY OF THE LORD IS SOON


2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
---Sky trumpets 



 





30 And I will shew wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood, and fire, and pillars of smoke.
31 The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and terrible day of the Lord come.
---Solar tetrad and Blood moon tetrad 




28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:
--- I am a young man, my vision
Hallelujah don't ignore the signs! Seek repentance now get saved!






-----Recap-------


----------



## ghostdriver (May 25, 2014)

What happened to me last Wednesday 
So I was with my friend in a car, we each have our own pipes talking to each other about GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our GOD, suddenly we saw strange blue colored pulsating light coming from behind this large above ground pool with a deck and a slight hill, it was sometimes blinking on and off too. The shape of the light was like a round area that would be lit if something bright was in the middle, so when I say that I also mean that no light is being shined on the ground from above or the side. So it lasted around 11 seconds, and there isn't anything behind the pool that would make that happen. I know because it's my back yard, in the country with no traffic at night, and the road is in the opposite direction far away.
Around 4 minutes after that I had pain on my face, and I said to my friend "I fee like someone suddenly punched me in my face" and he stopped talking for a moment and asked me if I was serious? I was confused because i'm in pain and asked him why what's up? He told me moments before I told him I felt like something hit me, he had like a day dream of me getting hit in the face by something and he was just smoking and didn't even mention it to me until I told him something hit me. I turned on the light and I had a huge fat lip, little tears ran down his eyes. I asked him if he wanted me to drive him back home he said "We are braking barriers" so we kept smoking finished our bowls without anymore demonic events.

When watching the Blood moons video when they talk about the Jewish people
the "Jewish People" is referring to the country,(not the group that believes half THE HOLY BIBLE) the Hebrew people of Jerusalem. Which has the capital of Israel which Abraham's descendants were called ( millions and millions of years after the flood) GOD chose to dwell with and continue to make THE HOLY BIBLE and the lineage that LORD JESUS CHRIST would be born into. Marry being the virgin who gives birth, and Joseph who was around watching SON of GOD body age. LORD JESUS CHRIST was with GOD before GOD created, because LORD JESUS CHRIST was willing to sacrifice himself so mankind could have free will and forgiveness of sin GOD made creation.- Read Hebrews the first few chapters it will explain better then I can obviously. (Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, I would prefer to keep it short as to not disregard the warnings about the great and terrible day of THE LORD but basically they are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and make a famine of GOD's words people are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. So they commit a lifetime of sin until discovering GOD and then GOD's Son LORD JESUS CHRIST has made it possible for that lifetime of sin to be forgotten. Also the reason why peoples sin offering of innocent blood through animals was even accepted and they were not destroyed immediately is because before GOD made creation, heavens, Angels, Mankind, LORD JESUS CHRIST THE SON was with GOD THE ALMIGHTY and through LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST creation and freewill was made, because LORD CHRIST was willing to die for the sin of Mankind making any repentance possible. Which is why GOD deemed it good to make mankind with free will and to have mercy on us and to forgive mankind when he does evil.

This has been a recap as to what has happened to me before and since I started this thread, 


So I really want everyone to recognize the "time the are in" We are millions and millions if not billions of years after GOD has created Adam. GOD told us in THE HOLY BIBLE in the last chapter of the Old Testament A famine is coming not of food or drought but of THE WORD OF GOD, no one will be talking about GOD anymore in the WORLD just a lot of hypocrites and atheist. Which is why the SON of GOD left Heaven in the very end of this monumental timeline to save the last generations in the famine before the Great and Terrible day of The LORD which follows soon after.
I love you all and pray you know the decisions you make in your life.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What happened to me last Wednesday
> So I was with my friend in a car, we each have our own pipes talking to each other about GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our GOD, suddenly we saw strange blue colored pulsating light coming from behind this large above ground pool with a deck and a slight hill, it was sometimes blinking on and off too. The shape of the light was like a round area that would be lit if something bright was in the middle, so when I say that I also mean that no light is being shined on the ground from above or the side. So it lasted around 11 seconds, and there isn't anything behind the pool that would make that happen. I know because it's my back yard, in the country with no traffic at night, and the road is in the opposite direction far away.
> Around 4 minutes after that I had pain on my face, and I said to my friend "I fee like someone suddenly punched me in my face" and he stopped talking for a moment and asked me if I was serious? I was confused because i'm in pain and asked him why what's up? He told me moments before I told him I felt like something hit me, he had like a day dream of me getting hit in the face by something and he was just smoking and didn't even mention it to me until I told him something hit me. I turned on the light and I had a huge fat lip, little tears ran down his eyes. I asked him if he wanted me to drive him back home he said "We are braking barriers" so we kept smoking finished our bowls without anymore demonic events.
> 
> ...


been there done that,had the visions,dreamed the dreams,walked the walk,ate the book…all without the smoke…then came the cannabis (smoke) open my mind to understand life clearly…here is a ? for you have you ever wondered why a hebrew man would have a spanish name.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 25, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> been there done that,had the visions,dreamed the dreams,walked the walk,ate the book…all without the smoke…then came the cannabis (smoke) open my mind to understand life clearly…here is a ? for you have you ever wondered why a hebrew man would have a spanish name.



I go to a medical dispensary, I smoke a lot of GOD's green herb.
You are lying for a fact, because there is 40 pages of pre text in this thread, showing you know absolutely nothing about THE HOLY BIBLE.GOD The SON of THE ALMIGHTY has a Different pronunciation then the Spanish name. No clue to why you think what someone names their child now a days in a Spanish Country with different pronunciation of the name has to do with this thread.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I go to a medical dispensary, I smoke a lot of GOD's green herb.
> You are lying for a fact, because there is 40 pages of pre text in this thread, showing you know absolutely nothing about THE HOLY BIBLE.GOD The SON of THE ALMIGHTY has a Different pronunciation then the Spanish name. No clue to why you think what someone names their child now a days in a Spanish Country with different pronunciation of the name has to do with this thread.


do you always accuse people of being liars...your book says you will be judge the same way you judge others,
*Mat 7:1*Judge not, that you be not judged.
Mat 7:2For with what judgment you judge, you shall be judged; so I guess that would mean your god will judge you as a liar!...I would suggest that before you make judgements on people that you remove the log in your eye before you open your mouth or type out words...I would also request you to read my post TRUTH about GOD and ME...MY STORY...MY TESTIMONY...MY FINDINGS


----------



## Ceepea (May 25, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> do you always accuse people of being liars...your book says you will be judge the same way you judge others,
> *Mat 7:1*Judge not, that you be not judged.
> Mat 7:2For with what judgment you judge, you shall be judged; so I guess that would mean your god will judge you as a liar!...I would suggest that before you make judgements on people that you remove the log in your eye before you open your mouth or type out words...I would also request you to read my post TRUTH about GOD and ME...MY STORY...MY TESTIMONY...MY FINDINGS


Real Christians don't judge others. That means Ghost isn't a real Christian.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 25, 2014)

and by the way ghost if there is any thing that I have learned on this earth it is to love people for what they are, and not trying to change them to what I think is right or some book or books say is right !


----------



## ghostdriver (May 25, 2014)

There are forty pages of questions asking me about THE HOLY BIBLE on this thread, unless you have extreme short term memory loss like Dory from Finding Nemo and forgot it all. Then is obvious you're lying, there isn't any judgment, did I say "You are going to Hell?" That's what Judging is, telling a person what their destiny is.
What I said is a fact, from facts in this thread you do not know what is in THE HOLY BIBLE and have not read it.
A book isn't telling you whats Good and Evil THE ALMIGHTY CREATOR is


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Recap of Events since thread started
> Few weeks ago I was racking sawdust up from my yard from the chopping of wood, while I was pushing the wheelbarrow to the burn pit to empty the saw dust, I was looking at all the stars and the amazing and awesome creation that has been made. I then stated "Glory to GOD, and His Son Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever." Immediately after saying this I saw what I can only attempt to describe to you as a explosion in the sky. The explosion was not light like I have seen before, but absolute whiteness whiter then snow. While the explosion seemed to appear to start to the right of me within a fraction of a second it covered the whole sky.
> Once the whole sky was covered, the sky returned to normal. I used the term explosion but I will attempt to describe in more detail. When one throws a rock into the water and observes the ripples like this picture here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_effect the ripples start at once concentrated spot and then reach out passing by. This is what I saw, a concentrated location distribute absolute whiteness. Not light so one can see, but non transparent whiteness whiter then snow, to the likes I have never seen. Glory to GOD, and Jesus Christ who GOD has made a GOD and has given him authority over us. I hope you all find safety in Jesus Christ before the power destroys evil forever.
> 
> ...


TLDR...


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> There are forty pages of questions asking me about THE HOLY BIBLE on this thread, unless you have extreme short term memory loss like Dory from Finding Nemo and forgot it all.


40 pages of people asking for proof, and 40 pages of you failing to provide anything but scripture (which is most definitely NOT proof) and childish stories about lights.



> Then is obvious you're lying, there isn't any judgment, did I say "You are going to Hell?" That's what Judging is, telling a person what their destiny is.


Judging someone isn't limited to telling someone their future. Have you ever heard of the word.... prejudice? You can judge people on behavior, looks, abilities, ideologies, etc. That's what you're doing. Judging someone as in, handing down punishment or reward is but a tiny fraction of what the term 'judge' means.



> What I said is a fact, from facts in this thread you do not know what is in THE HOLY BIBLE and have not read it.
> A book isn't telling you whats Good and Evil THE ALMIGHTY CREATOR is


The bible isn't a factual book. You might as well read the story of "Santa and the Reindeer" and call it fact. Both books offer the same amount of proof in the supernatural. That's to say, ZERO proof.

People who aren't indoctrinated in faith require ACTUAL evidence BEFORE believing, not the other way around. That's how a rational mind works.

If I told you I was superman, you'd want to see proof before believing me. Wouldn't you? Or are you that naive?

And if a _book _says god exists, performed (performs) a plethora of miracles, broke (breaks) the laws of the natrual world, etc., any sane and rational person would say 'prove it', BEFORE drinking the Kool-aid.

How you can expect people to be as delusional as you, is beyond me. Most people aren't that naive or just plain stupid.

You'll find the crowd in the SS&P section is, for the most part, too advanced to fall for the same brain farts and gaps in logic as you.

"We" (the detractors), don't believe god exists. So, any point you make past* proving god exists,* is just an _assumption _based on that unproven premise. 

I don't even know why I bother making a logical argument to an *illogical *person. I don't know what you could possibly hope to learn with a mindset as deluded as yours.

Guess I'm a sucker for punishment.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> 40 pages of people asking for proof, and 40 pages of you failing to provide anything but scripture (which is most definitely NOT proof) and childish stories about lights.
> 
> 
> Judging someone isn't limited to telling someone their future. Have you ever heard of the word.... prejudice? You can judge people on behavior, looks, abilities, ideologies, etc. That's what you're doing. Judging someone as in, handing down punishment or reward is but a tiny fraction of what the term 'judge' means.
> ...


Well THE HOLY BIBLE is true there is 40 pages trying to convince you to try repentance and prayer for yourself so you can witness things like I *have*, we have forty pages of clear evidence with no contradictions. You have no evidence and beyond countable contradictions of your theory of darwinism which states human beings are just germs that grew up into humans. Ignores all reasoning. And your'e really telling me your logical?
If I told you "I know you are going to Hell" I am judging you, not telling people about GOD and HIS Laws and HIS salvation.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well THE HOLY BIBLE is true there is 40 pages trying to convince you to try repentance and prayer for yourself so you can witness things like I *have*, we have forty pages of clear evidence with no contradictions. You have no evidence and beyond countable contradictions of your theory of darwinism which states human beings are just germs that grew up into humans. Ignores all reasoning. And your'e really telling me your logical?
> 
> If I told you "I know you are going to Hell" I am judging you, not telling people about GOD and HIS Laws and HIS salvation.


No rational person believes *before* they have evidence. You are delusional.

The theory of evolution has literally hundreds of thousands of pieces of evidence. We have watched evolution take place, in bacteria and other organisms. We have fossils that show transitional forms, vestigial bones and organs, and much much more. The theory of evolution doesn't require any faith, it is exceptionally well documented.

The bible is unverifiable. It _could _be true, but it _probably _isn't. The world doesn't behave in the way described in the bible, so it's most likely not true.... just like every other religion on the planet.

That's how rational people look at things. The bible has talking snakes, demons, angels and a plethora of events that break the laws of physics, or other natural laws. Is it more likely that someone made up a story, or everything we know about science is wrong?

That's what I mean by being a rational person.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> No rational person believes *before* they have evidence. You are delusional.
> 
> The theory of evolution has literally hundreds of thousands of pieces of evidence. We have watched evolution take place, in bacteria and other organisms. We have fossils that show transitional forms, vestigial bones and organs, and much much more. The theory of evolution doesn't require any faith, it is exceptionally well documented.
> 
> ...


You think decomposition of dead things proves that bacteria are becoming humans? You think there isn't any holes in your theory?
No contradictions? You really think maggots eating a substance is proof that microscopic bacteria are transforming into humans before our eyes? You are the one in a brain washed cult. Here is a link about maggots and how they form .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decomposition Do I really need to begin to explain that the only evidence you have of evolution is your disbelief in GOD? That's it. That's your whole theory, your right because you think GOD doesn't exist. Not that you have any evidence to think contrary, but because you think GOD doesn't exist.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You think decomposition of dead things proves that bacteria are becoming humans?


No. I don't think that, and I didn't say that. Stay on topic, stop using strawmen arguments to poorly attempt to make a point.






We can watch evolution happen, and we have fossils that prove it has happened. Vestigial organs and limbs are exceptionally strong evidence that support evolution. 



> You think there isn't any holes in your theory?


The 'holes' in a theory don't mean the theory is invalid. The theory of evolution is completely accepted in virtually every scientific circle (except for crackpot Christian 'scientists'). It's the entire basis for modern biology.



> No contradictions? You really think maggots eating a substance is proof that microscopic bacteria are transforming into humans before our eyes?


No. Why would you think that what I believe? Is that seriously the level of understand your have of evolution? Are you kidding me? No wonder it's futile debating you, you don't even know what the other side is claiming. Who can you say evolution is false when you don't even know what it is? Nothing you've said is even close to resembling anything to do with evolution, or why evolution is a fact.



> You are the one in a brain washed cult.


Science isn't a cult, dumb ass.Science uses actual instruments to make observations about things in reality. Religion uses faith to trick people into believing without any proof. It also uses circular arguments to rationalize itself. There is absolutely nothing rational about believing something BEFORE you have evidence to believe it. 

If you disagree, then I have the powers of superman and I demand you give me all your money and worldly possessions or I will magically fly to where you live, and throw your house into the sun at the speed of light..... because those are things I can do.... because I have the powers of superman.....



> Here is a link about maggots and how they form .http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decomposition Do I really need to begin to explain that the only evidence you have of evolution is your disbelief in GOD? That's it. That's your whole theory, your right because you think GOD doesn't exist. Not that you have any evidence to think contrary, but because you think GOD doesn't exist.


There is zero evidence that god exists. There is a plethora of evidence to support the theory of evolution. It would take SO MUCH EVIDENCE to overturn the theory of evolution it's virtually impossible at this point. We have neanderthal DNA.... we have fossils of other homo species that pre-date humans, and we have 25% common DNA with most plants, 96% of our DNA with chimps.... we share 88% of our DNA with mice for fuck sakes. That tells you how 'young' mammals are in the evolutionary time scale... All of these %'s are indications of _*how long ago*_ we shared ancestors with these organisms. We have human remains for tens of thousands of years ago, long before any language or religion ever existed. 

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/07/125-explore/shared-genes


----------



## Skuxx (May 26, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> No. I don't think that, and I didn't say that. Stay on topic, stop using strawmen arguments to poorly attempt to make a point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay lol I'm waiting to see this evidence LOL! I watched your video, and because creatures are made of some of the same material (flesh) (and protein matter LOL) proves nothing of your theory that bacteria are literally growing into humans. There is absolutely no proof or anything that suggest this. You have looked for forty pages to try to disprove things I have said but have failed. You offer no Evidence, just a video of a old man talking about plants. You base your proof off from you think GOD can't make creation. That's all you think despite 40 pages over evidence pleading with you to turn to prayer so you can have personal experiences. You claim you are a logical thinker but provide no answers to anything. With no evidence of your theory then when someone comes along telling you something you cannot prove wrong, and explains everything with pages of evidence with no contradictions and a eye witness testimony you choose to follow something with no explanation of anything or any evidence. The only thing that you keep saying is that GOD can't make things and be Omnipotent because no one else can.
Well behold GOD can make and destroy, was and always will be. The beginning and the End Alpha and Omega. Fear GOD

Considering you believe this bacteria becoming people theory which claims science but has no scientific proof or any evidence or even suggestions yet you chose to believe this cult trend from what sounds like a bad sci fi movie, with more holes then describable, have you stopped to think you only believe something that makes zero sense and explains nothing, and don't do your research on the topic because you are running away from acknowledge GOD?
So you picked a group that just tries to ignore GOD and GOD's Laws, no matter how long you choose to live without acknowledgment of GOD, I assure you the topic will not disappear.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 26, 2014)

first off you have called me a liar twice,,, which proves to me that you couldn't recognize truth if it was starring you in the eye which it was; now if you would kindly click on the link you will see my story...say what you will, but as you will see you can not honestly call me a liar...since those days my mind has been opened wide... https://www.rollitup.org/t/truth-about-god-and-me-my-story-my-testimony-my-findings.675556/


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Do I need to start asking you questions knowing the answer is " Because your theory of mutant people bacteria is wrong, GOD is right, and I am a witness" just to show you the problems with what you're saying? Like you sadly and pitifully tried to do with me, and failed. I know you weren't asking because you want to learn, you were just hoping I haven't ever read THE HOLY BIBLE, or more ignorantly hoping that THE HOLY BIBLE would be wrong.
I love you and I am not calling you a "fool" or "ignorant" I'm just saying the things your saying make zero sense with zero evidence yet you believe and ask me for more evidence I supply 40 pages and tell you how to experience GOD for yourself, but you refuse for lack of evidence? That's ignorant. I won't call you ignorant, but I will warn you of the act your'e doing as so it wont at all be on my head, and I will by no means be responsible. So your decision is ignorant.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

I know your demons want you to hate me, and not listen to anything I say, and to choose your side and attempt to defend it wrong or right because your offended that GOD destroys evil. But it is good that GOD destroys evil, to end pain, disease, death ect.
If you would just put your feelings aside and look at your "religion" and see the problems with what your'e saying there is no difference between your religion and Islam, witnesses that knock on your door, or any other fake religion it's all just a form of revolt to not follow GOD's laws. Filled with contradictions, obscure, obscene, irrational, illogical evil ideas that prey upon your own iniquity and vanity.
I said you are lying because we have 40 pages of you asking me biblical text from THE HOLY BIBLE, and you just said you have already read it all...That's not insulting you it's being
I love you, and I don't have any negative feelings about you. Enjoy your day think about what i'm saying try not to just get offended and start insulting and cursing. Listen without your'e hate interfering. I don't want your anger to build up and you hurt someone or yourself.
Or anyone else too. I'm being serious I know sometimes the road looks dark, but that's just a web of lies by demons tormenting you. Mankind is a immortal spirit and GOD loves those who love HIM. HIS mercy is un-measurable. If your'e hating life because of physical problems, relationship problems, abusive childhood, abuse at school ect. GOD ALMIGHTY and HIS SON LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST can do anything. All things are possible.

-Pen
I said you are lying because we have 40 pages of you asking me biblical text from THE HOLY BIBLE, and you just said you have already read it all...That's not insulting you it's being perceptive.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Okay lol I'm waiting to see this evidence LOL! I watched your video, and because creatures are made of some of the same material (flesh) (and protein matter LOL) proves nothing of your theory that bacteria are literally growing into humans. There is absolutely no proof or anything that suggest this. You have looked for forty pages to try to disprove things I have said but have failed. You offer no Evidence, just a video of a old man talking about plants. You base your proof off from you think GOD can't make creation. That's all you think despite 40 pages over evidence pleading with you to turn to prayer so you can have personal experiences. You claim you are a logical thinker but provide no answers to anything. With no evidence of your theory then when someone comes along telling you something you cannot prove wrong, and explains everything with pages of evidence with no contradictions and a eye witness testimony you choose to follow something with no explanation of anything or any evidence. The only thing that you keep saying is that GOD can't make things and be Omnipotent because no one else can.
> Well behold GOD can make and destroy, was and always will be. The beginning and the End Alpha and Omega. Fear GOD
> 
> Considering you believe this bacteria becoming people theory which claims science but has no scientific proof or any evidence or even suggestions yet you chose to believe this cult trend from what sounds like a bad sci fi movie, with more holes then describable, have you stopped to think you only believe something that makes zero sense and explains nothing, and don't do your research on the topic because you are running away from acknowledge GOD?
> So you picked a group that just tries to ignore GOD and GOD's Laws, no matter how long you choose to live without acknowledgment of GOD, I assure you the topic will not disappear.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evidence_of_common_descent#Vestigial_structures

One of the strongest evidences for common descent comes from the study of gene sequences. Comparative sequence analysis examines the relationship between the DNA sequences of different species,[1] producing several lines of evidence that confirm Darwin's original hypothesis of common descent. If the hypothesis of common descent is true, then species that share a common ancestor inherited that ancestor's DNA sequence, as well as mutations unique to that ancestor. More closely related species have a greater fraction of identical sequence and shared substitutions compared to more distantly related species.

The simplest and most powerful evidence is provided by phylogenetic reconstruction. Such reconstructions, especially when done using slowly evolving protein sequences, are often quite robust and can be used to reconstruct a great deal of the evolutionary history of modern organisms (and even in some instances of the evolutionary history of extinct organisms, such as the recovered gene sequences of mammoths or Neanderthals). These reconstructed phylogenies recapitulate the relationships established through morphological and biochemical studies. The most detailed reconstructions have been performed on the basis of the mitochondrial genomes shared by all eukaryotic organisms, which are short and easy to sequence; the broadest reconstructions have been performed either using the sequences of a few very ancient proteins or by using ribosomal RNA sequence.

Phylogenetic relationships also extend to a wide variety of nonfunctional sequence elements, including repeats, transposons, pseudogenes, and mutations in protein-coding sequences that do not result in changes in amino-acid sequence. While a minority of these elements might later be found to harbor function, in aggregate they demonstrate that identity must be the product of common descent rather than common function.

*Universal biochemical organisation and molecular variance patterns*


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

*Universal biochemical organisation and molecular variance patterns*
All known extant (surviving) organisms are based on the same biochemical processes: genetic information encoded as nucleic acid (DNA, or RNA for many viruses), transcribed into RNA, then translated into proteins (that is, polymers of amino acids) by highly conserved ribosomes. Perhaps most tellingly, the Genetic Code (the "translation table" between DNA and amino acids) is the same for almost every organism, meaning that a piece of DNA in a bacterium codes for the same amino acid as in a human cell. ATP is used as energy currency by all extant life. A deeper understanding of developmental biology shows that common morphology is, in fact, the product of shared genetic elements.[2] For example, although camera-like eyes are believed to have evolved independently on many separate occasions,[3] they share a common set of light-sensing proteins (opsins), suggesting a common point of origin for all sighted creatures.[4][5] Another noteworthy example is the familiar vertebrate body plan, whose structure is controlled by the homeobox (Hox) family of genes.

*DNA sequencing*
Comparison of the DNA sequences allows organisms to be grouped by sequence similarity, and the resulting phylogenetic trees are typically congruent with traditional taxonomy, and are often used to strengthen or correct taxonomic classifications. Sequence comparison is considered a measure robust enough to correct erroneous assumptions in the phylogenetic tree in instances where other evidence is scarce. For example, neutral human DNA sequences are approximately 1.2% divergent (based on substitutions) from those of their nearest genetic relative, the chimpanzee, 1.6% from gorillas, and 6.6% from baboons.[6][7] Genetic sequence evidence thus allows inference and quantification of genetic relatedness between humans and other apes.[8][9] The sequence of the 16S ribosomal RNA gene, a vital gene encoding a part of the ribosome, was used to find the broad phylogenetic relationships between all extant life. The analysis, originally done by Carl Woese, resulted in the three-domain system, arguing for two major splits in the early evolution of life. The first split led to modern Bacteria and the subsequent split led to modern Archaea and Eukaryotes.

Some DNA sequences are shared by very different organisms. It has been predicted by the theory of evolution that the differences in such DNA sequences between two organisms should roughly resemble both the biological difference between them according to their anatomy and the time that had passed since these two organisms have separated in the course of evolution, as seen in fossil evidence. The rate of accumulating such changes should be low for some sequences, namely those that code for critical RNA or proteins, and high for others that code for less critical RNA or proteins; but for every specific sequence, the rate of change should be roughly constant over time. These results have been experimentally confirmed. Two examples are DNA sequences coding for rRNA, which is highly conserved, and DNA sequences coding for fibrinopeptides (amino acid chains that are discarded during the formation of fibrin), which are highly non-conserved.[10]


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

There is an overwhelming amount of evidence that supports the theory of evolution, that's why it's universally accepted in the scientific community.

I've posted but a fraction of it.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> *Universal biochemical organisation and molecular variance patterns*
> All known extant (surviving) organisms are based on the same biochemical processes: genetic information encoded as nucleic acid (DNA, or RNA for many viruses), transcribed into RNA, then translated into proteins (that is, polymers of amino acids) by highly conserved ribosomes. Perhaps most tellingly, the Genetic Code (the "translation table" between DNA and amino acids) is the same for almost every organism, meaning that a piece of DNA in a bacterium codes for the same amino acid as in a human cell. ATP is used as energy currency by all extant life. A deeper understanding of developmental biology shows that common morphology is, in fact, the product of shared genetic elements.[2] For example, although camera-like eyes are believed to have evolved independently on many separate occasions,[3] they share a common set of light-sensing proteins (opsins), suggesting a common point of origin for all sighted creatures.[4][5] Another noteworthy example is the familiar vertebrate body plan, whose structure is controlled by the homeobox (Hox) family of genes.
> 
> *DNA sequencing*
> ...


Did you not read this?
Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
germs=Human beings
and germs= made creation matter and light
and germs made germs or germs have always been.
I will begin to ask you questions knowing the answer to prove your religion is wrong if you want me too. But you said you have proof I know what you think but I want your proof. This is like a islam man posting Qu'ran saying "this this is proof!" I would tell him the same thing i'm telling you this isn't proof this is your theory I already knew your blasphemous cult theory. I would then ask for proof again so where is all your proof you speak of? (asking knowing the answer because I am a witness of GOD) Then if you want I can begin to ask you questions ( knowing the answers) to have you realize the irrational and obscure view your'e being tricked into.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you not read this?
> Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs.


What does a soul do? How can you show a soul exists? It doesn't regulate behaviour, that's what the brain does. It doesn't make decisions, that's what the brain does.



> I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool.


Random mutations via offspring are how evolution works. For example, most humans were allergic to dairy not more than a few thousand years ago.



> Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory.


Not at all. Modern evolution is based off far more than Darwin's theory, that was just the first hypothesis, lol. We have insurmountable evidence in support of evolution.



> I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
> germs=Human beings
> and germs= made creation matter and light
> and germs made germs or germs have always been.


I don't think you can comprehend what billions of years is like. There's no shame in it, it's hard to scale it in human terms. Yes, humans cam e from simpler life forms. It's exceptionally well documented. 



> I will begin to ask you questions knowing the answer to prove your religion is wrong if you want me too. But you said you have proof I know what you think but I want your proof. This is like a islam man posting Qu'ran saying "this this is proof!" I would tell him the same thing i'm telling you this isn't proof this is your theory I already knew your blasphemous cult theory.


You ask for proof but can't understand the answer. lol Your current level and understand of science makes you incapable of undertanding the concepts you're arguing about. 



> I would then ask for proof again so where is all your proof you speak of? (asking knowing the answer because I am a witness of GOD) Then if you want I can begin to ask you questions ( knowing the answers) to have you realize the irrational and obscure view your'e being tricked into.


I wish I could laugh at you in person.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

*Insect mouthparts*
Many different species of insects have mouthparts derived from the same embryonic structures, indicating that the mouthparts are modifications of a common ancestor's original features. These include a labrum (upper lip), a pair of mandibles, a hypopharynx (floor of mouth), a pair of maxillae, and a labium. (Fig. 5b) Evolution has caused enlargement and modification of these structures in some species, while it has caused the reduction and loss of them in other species. The modifications enable the insects to exploit a variety of food materials.

*Other arthropod appendages*
Insect mouthparts and antennae are considered homologues of insect legs. Parallel developments are seen in some arachnids: The anterior pair of legs may be modified as analogues of antennae, particularly in whip scorpions, which walk on six legs. These developments provide support for the theory that complex modifications often arise by duplication of components, with the duplicates modified in different directions.

*Pelvic structure of dinosaurs*
See also: Evolution of dinosaurs and Evolution of birds
Similar to the pentadactyl limb in mammals, the earliest dinosaurs split into two distinct orders—the _saurischia_ and _ornithischia_. They are classified as one or the other in accordance with what the fossils demonstrate. Figure 5c, shows that early _saurischians_ resembled early _ornithischians_. The pattern of the pelvis in all species of dinosaurs is an example of homologous structures. Each order of dinosaur has slightly differing pelvis bones providing evidence of common descent. Additionally, modern birds show a similarity to ancient _saurischian_ pelvic structures indicating the evolution of birds from dinosaurs. This can also be seen in Figure 5c as the Aves branch off the Theropoda suborder.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

*Pentadactyl limb*
Further information: Evolution of mammals
The pattern of limb bones called pentadactyl limb is an example of homologous structures (Fig. 5d). It is found in all classes of tetrapods (_i.e._ from amphibians to mammals). It can even be traced back to the fins of certain fossil fishes from which the first amphibians evolved such as tiktaalik. The limb has a single proximal bone (humerus), two distal bones (radius and ulna), a series of carpals (wrist bones), followed by five series of metacarpals (palm bones) and phalanges (digits). Throughout the tetrapods, the fundamental structures of pentadactyl limbs are the same, indicating that they originated from a common ancestor. But in the course of evolution, these fundamental structures have been modified. They have become superficially different and unrelated structures to serve different functions in adaptation to different environments and modes of life. This phenomenon is shown in the forelimbs of mammals. For example:


In the monkey, the forelimbs are much elongated to form a grasping hand for climbing and swinging among trees.
In the pig, the first digit is lost, and the second and fifth digits are reduced. The remaining two digits are longer and stouter than the rest and bear a hoof for supporting the body.
In the horse, the forelimbs are adapted for support and running by great elongation of the third digit bearing a hoof.
The mole has a pair of short, spade-like forelimbs for burrowing.
The anteater uses its enlarged third digit for tearing down ant hills and termite nests.
In the whale, the forelimbs become flippers for steering and maintaining equilibrium during swimming.
In the bat, the forelimbs have turned into wings for flying by great elongation of four digits, while the hook-like first digit remains free for hanging from trees.

*Recurrent laryngeal nerve in giraffes*
The recurrent laryngeal nerve is a fourth branch of the vagus nerve, which is a cranial nerve. In mammals, its path is unusually long. As a part of the vagus nerve, it comes from the brain, passes through the neck down to heart, rounds the dorsal aorta and returns up to the larynx, again through the neck. (Fig. 5e)

This path is suboptimal even for humans, but for giraffes it becomes even more suboptimal. Due to the lengths of their necks, the recurrent laryngeal nerve may be up to 4m long (13 ft), despite its optimal route being a distance of just several inches.

The indirect route of this nerve is the result of evolution of mammals from fish, which had no neck and had a relatively short nerve that innervated one gill slit and passed near the gill arch. Since then, the gill it innervated has become the larynx and the gill arch has become the dorsal aorta in mammals.[57][58]


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

*Evidence from paleontology*


An insect trapped in amber.
When organisms die, they often decompose rapidly or are consumed by scavengers, leaving no permanent evidences of their existence. However, occasionally, some organisms are preserved. The remains or traces of organisms from a past geologic age embedded in rocks by natural processes are called fossils. They are extremely important for understanding the evolutionary history of life on Earth, as they provide direct evidence of evolution and detailed information on the ancestry of organisms. Paleontology is the study of past life based on fossil records and their relations to different geologic time periods.

For fossilization to take place, the traces and remains of organisms must be quickly buried so that weathering and decomposition do not occur. Skeletal structures or other hard parts of the organisms are the most commonly occurring form of fossilized remains (Paul, 199, (Behrensmeyer, 1980) and (Martin, 1999). There are also some trace "fossils" showing moulds, cast or imprints of some previous organisms.

As an animal dies, the organic materials gradually decay, such that the bones become porous. If the animal is subsequently buried in mud, mineral salts infiltrate into the bones and gradually fill up the pores. The bones harden into stones and are preserved as fossils. This process is known as petrification. If dead animals are covered by wind-blown sand, and if the sand is subsequently turned into mud by heavy rain or floods, the same process of mineral infiltration may occur. Apart from petrification, the dead bodies of organisms may be well preserved in ice, in hardened resin of coniferous trees (amber), in tar, or in anaerobic, acidic peat. Fossilization can sometimes be a trace, an impression of a form. Examples include leaves and footprints, the fossils of which are made in layers that then harden.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

*Fossil record*


Fossil trilobite. Trilobites were hard-shelled arthropods, related to living horseshoe crabs and spiders, that first appeared in significant numbers around 540 mya, dying out 250 mya.
It is possible to find out how a particular group of organisms evolved by arranging its fossil records in a chronological sequence. Such a sequence can be determined because fossils are mainly found in sedimentary rock. Sedimentary rock is formed by layers of silt or mud on top of each other; thus, the resulting rock contains a series of horizontal layers, or strata. Each layer contains fossils typical for a specific time period when they formed. The lowest strata contain the oldest rock and the earliest fossils, while the highest strata contain the youngest rock and more recent fossils.

A succession of animals and plants can also be seen from fossil discoveries. By studying the number and complexity of different fossils at different stratigraphic levels, it has been shown that older fossil-bearing rocks contain fewer types of fossilized organisms, and they all have a simpler structure, whereas younger rocks contain a greater variety of fossils, often with increasingly complex structures.[60]

For many years, geologists could only roughly estimate the ages of various strata and the fossils found. They did so, for instance, by estimating the time for the formation of sedimentary rock layer by layer. Today, by measuring the proportions of radioactive and stable elements in a given rock, the ages of fossils can be more precisely dated by scientists. This technique is known as radiometric dating.

Throughout the fossil record, many species that appear at an early stratigraphic level disappear at a later level. This is interpreted in evolutionary terms as indicating the times when species originated and became extinct. Geographical regions and climatic conditions have varied throughout the Earth's history. Since organisms are adapted to particular environments, the constantly changing conditions favoured species that adapted to new environments through the mechanism of natural selection.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

*Mollies*
The Shortfin Molly (_Poecilia mexicana_) is a small fish that lives in the Sulfur Caves of Mexico. Years of study on the species have found that two distinct populations of mollies—the dark interior fish and the bright surface water fish—are becoming more genetically divergent.[140] The populations have no obvious barrier separating the two; however, it was found that the mollies are hunted by a large water bug (_Belostoma spp_). Tobler collected the bug and both types of mollies, placed them in large plastic bottles, and put them back in the cave. After a day, it was found that, in the light, the cave-adapted fish endured the most damage, with four out of every five stab-wounds from the water bugs sharp mouthparts. In the dark, the situation was the opposite. The mollies’ senses can detect a predator’s threat in their own habitats, but not in the other ones. Moving from one habitat to the other significantly increases the risk of dying. Tobler plans on further experiments, but believes that it is a good example of the rise of a new species.[141]\

*Polar bear*
See also: Polar bear § Taxonomy and evolution and Grizzly–polar bear hybrid
A remarkable example of natural selection, geographic isolation, and speciation in progress is the relationship of the polar bear (_Ursus maritimus_) and the brown bear (_Ursus arctos_). Once thought to be two entirely different species, recent evidence suggests that both bears can interbreed and produce fertile offspring. Molecular data gives estimates of a divergence time ranging from 70,000 to 1.5 million years ago. The oldest known fossil evidence of polar bears dates around 100,000 years ago. Scientists hypothesize that around 200,000 years ago (when the Arctic Ocean was entirely covered with ice and the earth was at its near-glacial maximum), glaciers isolated a population of brown bears (approximately 125,000 years ago) of which evolved over time adapting to their environment.[142] This process is known as allopatric speciation. The bears acquired significant physiological differences from the brown bear allowing the polar bear to comfortably survive in conditions that the brown bear could not. The ability to swim sixty miles or more at a time in freezing waters, to blend in with the snow, and to stay warm in the arctic environment are some of the adaptations of the polar bear. Additionally, the elongation of the neck makes it easier to keep their heads above water while swimming alongside the oversized webbed feet that act as paddles when swimming. The polar bear has also evolved small papillae and vacuole-like suction cups on the soles to make them less likely to slip on the ice alongside the fact that their feet have become covered with heavy matting to protect the bottoms from intense cold and to provide traction. They also have smaller ears for a reduction of heat loss, eyelids that act like sunglasses, accommodations for their all-meat diet, a large stomach capacity to enable opportunistic feeding, and the ability to fast for up to nine months while recycling their urea.[143][144] Despite all these differing traits, the two bear species have now been reunited due to the warming of the Arctic and the receding glaciers. Surprisingly, the bears can interbreed but _Ursus maritimus_ is considered a subspecies of _Ursus arctos_. This example presents a macro-evolutionary change involving an amalgamation of several fields of evolutionary biology, e.g. adaptation through natural selection, geographic isolation, speciation, and hybridization.


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

If god designed humans, he did a really shitty job. An engineer could do a far better job....

It's almost as if we had to 'make due' with what we already had. Strange....


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Did you not see I replied to things exactly like this? 

And Claiming all creatures are built for a certain way to swim, run, fly ect. is clearly proof of GOD not that bacteria are constantly trying to evolve into human beings and monkeys, elephants, giraffe, ect. lol this is a horrible blaspheme theory based on the noticing how animals are all built in a certain way to pertaining to how they live. So instead realizing GOD made everything the way it is for a reason stars, sun, earth temp, earth spin, ect. Your religion says "that's impossible you have never seen that happened so believe people and animals constantly evolve from bacteria and we don't know anything else but this is right we are positive, and even though there is no bacteria forming into creatures or humans or anything in which would EVER suggest this, we have no evidence at all for this idea, but because all the other options are wrong because we say science doesn't support that a being can create things, we haven't seen it." Yeah you haven't seen GOD. This isn't proof.




Here is post 804 again
Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
germs=Human beings
and germs= made creation matter and light
and germs made germs or germs have always been.
I will begin to ask you questions knowing the answer to prove your religion is wrong if you want me too. But you said you have proof I know what you think but I want your proof. This is like a islam man posting Qu'ran saying "this this is proof!" I would tell him the same thing i'm telling you this isn't proof this is your theory I already knew your blasphemous cult theory. I would then ask for proof again so where is all your proof you speak of? (asking knowing the answer because I am a witness of GOD) Then if you want I can begin to ask you questions ( knowing the answers) to have you realize the irrational and obscure view your'e being tricked into.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> If god designed humans, he did a really shitty job. An engineer could do a far better job....
> 
> It's almost as if we had to 'make due' with what we already had. Strange....


No GOD did a unfathomably good and forever awesome job.(like GOD always does) Your body dies because you were born into sin, your a immortal being you will leave it soon I don't see how you can complain. Worship Creator and Saviour Procreate and be fruitful and hey... smoke a lot of weed lol


----------



## Skuxx (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No GOD did a unfathomably good and forever awesome job.(like GOD always does) Your body dies because you were born into sin, your a immortal being you will leave it soon I don't see how you can complain. Worship Creator and Saviour Procreate and be fruitful and hey... smoke a lot of weed lol


quit trolling. anybody that denies evolution loses any possible credibility IMO....


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> quit trolling. anybody that denies evolution loses any possible credibility IMO....






The Sabbath is from sunset Friday night until Sunday morning.
And if you have something to say about your religion, or anything that I have said, or questions don't hesitate to reply but your post wasn't saying anything except I don't believe you. Is there any specific why? Or is it just the typical darwin cult logic of not believing something is so awesome it can create matter, space, time, dimensions. Which isn't evidence of anything..remotely linked to their teachings of what the world, is and where you, and all things came from, and yet begin to explain anything remotely in the realm of a conscious thought.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2014)

There are plenty of christians that understand and support evolution by natural selection, they simply need to say god created the process. Ghostdriver/Nevaeh doesn't even understand how evolution operates, yet he denies it. God and evolution are not mutually exclusive, but if one acts as if they are it could potentially save one from a lot of study  He's what they refer to as, 'Not even Wrong'. He'd have a lot of reading to do to even get to the level of wrong. Great posts, BB, I was thinking about taking that effort but I'm just too tired lately. The more GD/N420 posts, the more he turns people away from his retarded dogma and stunted intellect. So far, he is doing the best job of discrediting christianity, and doesn't even realize it. That's good stuff...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 26, 2014)

GhostDriver, tell Tyler Durden that you are not Me/Nevaeh420.

GhostDriver doesnt even have a Christ complex like Myself. GbostDriver has a Bible complex, everything has to be factual from the Bible, is GhostDrivers mentality. Not My logic.

I am sick of Tyler Durden saying that I am GhostDriver.

GhostDriver, prove to TylerDurden that you are not Me.

Thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (May 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No GOD did a unfathomably good and forever awesome job.(like GOD always does) Your body dies because you were born into sin, your a immortal being you will leave it soon I don't see how you can complain. Worship Creator and Saviour Procreate and be fruitful and hey... smoke a lot of weed lol


Again, you don't understand what I'm saying. You don't understand what evolution is, so how could you possibly defend against my comments? It's sad.

Our wrist bones are weak, because we used to be on all fours. If we were designed to walk biped-ally, our arms would be designed much differently. Just one example....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> ...I am sick of Tyler Durden saying that I am GhostDriver.
> 
> GhostDriver, prove to TylerDurden that you are not Me.
> 
> ...


Both personalities insist on spreading a false message that no one cares about among nothing but detractors. It's very masochistic, and it's enough proof for me...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2014)

The local online community in this section of rollitup is very disturbing on all levels, Will you stop spamming the thread with childish behavior.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Both personalities insist on spreading a false message that no one cares about among nothing but detractors. It's very masochistic, and it's enough proof for me...


How do I know that you're not GhostDriver?

How do we know for a fact if someone has multiple accounts or not?

Tyler Durden/GhostDriver

How do I know that you, Tyler, are not Beefbisquit? You both are Atheists with a similar message out to debunk anything illogical or erroneous.

No, I dont think you are Beefbisquit, I think you are GhostDriver/OldGrowth420!

Lol, do you see how silly that is? Stop your crazy assumptions that you cant prove, because its not real. You are imagining things now.

But keep making yourself look like a fool, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (May 27, 2014)

I hope someone out there is taking this thread seriously.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> ...Lol, do you see how silly that is? Stop your crazy assumptions that you cant prove, because its not real. You are imagining things now.


Wow, sound a lot like what everyone says to you about your christ complex. Ironic, no?



> But keep making yourself look like a fool, lol.


You make it look so easy, I thought I'd give it a shot...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I hope someone out there is taking this thread seriously.


They are not, maybe time to hang it up...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 27, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Wow, sound a lot like what everyone says to you about your christ complex. Ironic, no?
> 
> 
> 
> You make it look so easy, I thought I'd give it a shot...


Look Tyler, I actually like you as an online person. I believe that you are astute, intellectual, logical, rational, and sometimes funny. Im not trying to fight with anyone online, nor am I trying to offend anyone. I just want to express My views and have a good time online.

You are a cool dude to Me. I just dont like to be undermined, degraded, debased, or get made fun of. You love to call Me names, and I dont appreciate that. Just try and have a debate like an adult and I will talk to you more. I dont want to quote you and give a rebuttal when you have to say nasty things about Me.

Just learn to stop the childish name calling and it will make you look better.

~PEACE~


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 27, 2014)

Don't be nice Naveh, most smart people aren't attractive and anyone who has the time to debate on the web like he does has a mental disorder.
Normal people get laid, drunk, and die.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Don't be nice Naveh, most smart people aren't attractive and anyone who has the time to debate on the web like he does has a mental disorder.
> Normal people get laid, drunk, and die.


Lol! I just hopped over to your page, and it seems like you post as much if not more than I do. Do you have a mental disorder, or are you a hypocrite? I grow in my house full time, so I've got plenty of time to fuck around on the net most days. How about you, Monkey? By the by, which one are you, unintelligent or ugly?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Look Tyler, I actually like you as an online person. I believe that you are astute, intellectual, logical, rational, and sometimes funny. Im not trying to fight with anyone online, nor am I trying to offend anyone. I just want to express My views and have a good time online.


I don't believe that you're not trying to offend. If you simply wanted to share your views, there would be no problem. But you are a bully with your views, creating multiple threads that contain the same exact bullshit and they litter this board. Not to mention mods told you to confine your views to your own threads, but you have the compulsive need to spread that shit everywhere you can. Whether it's intentional or not, bullying is offensive. Act like a troll, get treated like a troll...



> You are a cool dude to Me. I just dont like to be undermined, degraded, debased, or get made fun of. You love to call Me names, and I dont appreciate that. Just try and have a debate like an adult and I will talk to you more. I dont want to quote you and give a rebuttal when you have to say nasty things about Me.


You are not going to avoid the negative consequences of posting insane shit, it's simply the natural consequence. I don't appreciate your bullying, if you stop so will I. I don't want you to talk to me more, I don't see the value in it. We have debated and debunked everything that you have stated over a year ago, and you continue to pretend that didn't happen. That's either because you are mentally incapable, or you are dishonest. I don't hang with either type...


> Just learn to stop the childish name calling and it will make you look better.


Delicious irony. The #1 living joke on this forum telling anyone how to look better. Stop spreading your inane, repetitive bullshit in threads where it doesn't belong, and I'll stop with the name calling. Deal?


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 27, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Lol! I just hopped over to your page, and it seems like you post as much if not more than I do. Do you have a mental disorder, or are you a hypocrite? I grow in my house full time, so I've got plenty of time to fuck around on the net most days. How about you, Monkey? By the by, which one are you, unintelligent or ugly?


Calm down, I wasn't talking about you. LOL
And I didn't get good grades in school so I guess I'm dumb, cool, and sexy.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Calm down, I wasn't talking about you. LOL
> And I didn't get good grades in school so I guess I'm dumb, cool, and sexy.


I thought about the possibility that you weren't referring to me, but in context I cannot think of who else you meant (esp. since Nevaeh was responding to me). May I ask who you meant when you wrote 'he' in that post?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

This isn't a thread for petty squabbles through the internet. Use the conversation button and stop spamming the thread if you want to talk to your acquaintances.
Love you all...




 9 Year old boy sings this song until kidnapper lets him go.
On March 31, 2014, 10-year-old Willie Myrick was abducted from his Atlanta, Georgia, driveway. 
The abductor allegedly lured Myrick with cash and when the boy got close enough, the man grabbed him and pulled him into his car.
The kidnapper drove around for three hours and Myrick sang the gospel song "Every Praise" repeatedly until the man got sick of hearing it and told him to get out of the car. 
Myrick said the kidnapper kept yelling at him and telling him to shυt up "f*ck boy", but the boy refused.
"He opened the door and threw me out. He told me not to tell anyone," Myrick said.
After hearing the story of how his song had potentially saved Myrick's life, the man who wrote "Every Praise," gospel singer Hezekiah Walker, traveled from New York to Atlanta to meet the boy.
"I really believe that God spoke through me to save that young man's life," Walker said.
The man who abducted Myrick is still on the loose, but police have released a sketch of the suspect.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

I have a lot of information I will be posting soon...


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> This isn't a thread for petty squabbles through the internet. Use the conversation button and stop spamming the thread if you want to talk to your acquaintances.
> Love you all...
> 
> 
> ...


You don't understand because of your limited schooling.

If he had been singing a Muslim song and was let go, would that be proof that either Jesus doesn't exist, or that Muhammad does? No.

Use your brain.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

Proof?
I wasn't trying to prove GOD to you by sharing this awesome miracle of events with, and fantastic gospel song.
I have a lot of information I will be posting soon...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I have a lot of information I will be posting soon...



Thanks for the warning,BTW if God really existed he would have deleted this thread already.Even he would see this thread as a joke,ad nauseum arguements such as attempting to prove God exists in reality through Biblical logic or for a more appropriate word -irrationale-,will always yield what it already has yielded,,,absolutely no proof whatsoever.So do tell us more about those foolish demons and lights you keep seeing,your dialogue has been quite revealing about your state of mental well being,you only have a deeper hole to dig yourself into.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Thanks for the warning,BTW if God really existed he would have deleted this thread already.Even he would see this thread as a joke,ad nauseum arguements such as attempting to prove God exists in reality through Biblical logic or for a more appropriate word -irrationale-,will always yield what it already has yielded,,,absolutely no proof whatsoever.So do tell us more about those foolish demons and lights you keep seeing,your dialogue has been quite revealing about your state of mental well being,you only have a deeper hole to dig yourself into.


Well I love you and i'm glad your'e looking forward to it.
Also why do you believe a religion with zero evidence? Just the obvious observation that animals body's are designed specifically for their lifestyle doesn't mean bacteria is slowly evolving into humans. This observation clearly screams creation. The fact that you think small bacteria is forming into animals and humans is beyond irrational. So this one observation that animals are made perfect for their purpose has lead you to believe that Humans and animals and all things come from bacteria which has also made earth, space, time, sun, moon, matter ect.? There isn't a connection with anything your'e saying.
Literally everything you, me, history, matter is all evidence of GOD's creation.
Not to mention the forty two pages I provided, with my own personal testimony. 
Also I will be posting another few pages of information, pictures, and videos soon.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well I love you and i'm glad your'e looking forward to it.
> Also why do you believe a religion with zero evidence? Just the obvious observation that animals body's are designed specifically for their lifestyle doesn't mean bacteria is slowly evolving into humans.


You are demonstrating how little you know about what you are arguing against.



> This observation clearly screams creation.


No, that's what people with zero understanding of biology would say. It's clear you have no interest in actually learning anything about the world, you'd rater just persist in your delusion and make claims that aren't true. Why do whales have hind leg bones?



> The fact that you think small bacteria is forming into animals and humans is beyond irrational.


Bacteria isn't 'forming into humans'. Single celled organisms a long time ago, eventually became bacteria. Compared to the building blocks of life, bacteria is vastly more complex.



> So this one observation that animals are made perfect for their purpose has lead you to believe that Humans and animals and all things come from bacteria which has also made earth, space, time, sun, moon, matter ect.? There isn't a connection with anything your'e saying.


Animals aren't made perfect for theu purpose. If that was the case whales wouldn't have leg bones, and humans wrists wouldn't be so insanely weak. There are a ton more examples of nature having to 'make due' with what they already have. Look at the human reproductive organs. Totally piss poor planning. Eggs get stuck in the fallopian tubes, we have breech births and c-sections. Testicles develop inside the abdomen, then drop down later. This creates weak points in the groin, another piss poor design.

The appendix ring a bell? Causes appendicitis.....



> Literally everything you, me, history, matter is all evidence of GOD's creation.


That is the rambling incoherent argument of a man with nothing worthwhile to say. You can't prove that it was god that created anything, so just *saying* everything is evidece, means absolutely nothing. I can say all kinds of things too! How about this; "I created everything". There, I said it, now you have to believe me because 'everything' is proof. How can you not believe *everything? *

Did my argument convince you? It should, it's the same one you're giving us. I



> Not to mention the forty two pages I provided, with my own personal testimony.
> Also I will be posting another few pages of information, pictures, and videos soon.


If someone from a mental asylum posted 42 pages of rambling, would you consider that proof their stories are true?


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

Why do flightless birds have wings?

Why do bats have sturdy bones that aren't typically suited to flying, and why do penguins have unstable, light bones suited to flying?

Why are plants green, not black? Black plants would absorb WAY more energy.

Wisdom teeth in humans.... know where they come from? If you look at other primate species they make use of three molars, depending on their jaw configuration. It's almost as if humans and other apes shared an ancestor.....


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You are demonstrating how little you know about what you are arguing against.
> 
> 
> No, that's what people with zero understanding of biology would say. It's clear you have no interest in actually learning anything about the world, you'd rater just persist in your delusion and make claims that aren't true. Why do whales have hind leg bones?
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> So this one observation that animals are made perfect for their purpose has lead you to believe that Humans and animals and all things come from bacteria which has also made earth, space, time, sun, moon, matter ect.?


This is THE most unlearned statement I have EVER read, so kudos on that. NO ONE has ever said that bacteria, or any living thing, had anything to do with the formation of spacetime, or the bodies of the solar system. You don't seem to have even an elementary school education (which is why I asked you earlier if you were home schooled), and the least understanding of basic scientific concepts I have ever witnessed. This level of ignorance doesn't seem possible by anyone who has been regularly outside of their home in this Country. Perfect for their environment? -






It's pathetic that you've come to teach when you know so little. Sit back a learn something instead. At least this way you'll know what the fuck you're arguing against...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> This is THE most unlearned statement I have EVER read, so kudos on that. NO ONE has ever said that bacteria, or any living thing, had anything to do with the formation of spacetime, or the bodies of the solar system. You don't seem to have even an elementary school education (which is why I asked you earlier if you were home schooled), and the least understanding of basic scientific concepts I have ever witnessed. This level of ignorance doesn't seem possible by anyone who has been regularly outside of their home in this Country. Perfect for their environment? -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your video in talks about how we can't go into space, and how blessed we are GOD doesn't send a giant rock to kill us all. Yeah we are human and very fragile, your'e already dead chose where to go. Mankind has filled us with poison now, especially over the last 2,000 thousand years and we are some of the last generations. I say that but 3,000 years if The Great and Terrible day of THE LORD happens on a timeline we would be at last fraction of the end.
We also have been born into so much sin, offspring of millions probably billions of years of complete sinful generations.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

You don't even make sense. lol

How can someone take your seriously when your responses don't even make a logical point?

Whales, if they were designed for the ocean *wouldn't have leg bones.* Why do we have tailbones if we never had tails? Goosebumps are a vestigial reaction they make you look larger than you are, they make your body hair seem bigger so you can scare off potential predators.Ever seen the hair on the back of a cat or dog stand up? Same thing.

Wings are very specific, and if flightless birds were going to have stabilizers there are countless better designs than a limb purposed for flying. Bad design.

Men have nipples and breast tissue.... all mammals do. It's as if we all had a common ancestor..... funny about that.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> In your video in talks about how we can't go into space, and how blessed we are GOD doesn't send a giant rock to kill us all.


It doesn't state anything of the sort, maybe you have a condition with which you are actually unable to learn. News flash we have been in space (moon landing, space stations, etc.). The video talks about how hostile an environment space is, and even here on Earth (that was esp. designed for humans, right?) we have tsunamis, super volcanoes, tornadoes, hurricanes, floods, we can't live on 2/3 of it's surface, and often freeze and starve to death on the remaining part that we're able to live. 99%+ of all life that has existed on this planet is now extinct, hardly a place made for us by a benevolent creator...


> Yeah we are human and very fragile, your'e already dead chose where to go.


You're right, that _doesn't_ sound judgmental...


> Mankind has filled us with poison now, especially over the last six thousand years and we are some of the last generations. I say that but 3,000 years if The Great and Terrible day of THE LORD happens on a timeline we would be at last fraction of the end.


This last has nothing to do with my point or this video, just a desperate attempt to deflect from reality that makes you so uncomfortable...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

The "Hind" bone is actually their pelvic bone, and it also helps to anchor the male muscles in the penis in the males. Thus males have "Hind" bones.
Mankind has nipples because Woman was to be made from man to create a companion and for further generations nipples are needed. Thus mankind has nipples.
Some birds have wings but can't fly because they use them for swimming, GOD can make any creature GOD wants to have what ever it wants this doesn't drove darwinism this doesn't disprove GOD. Some possible reasons that they cannot fly besides the fact GOD made them that way could be. In fact in THE HOLY BIBLE these birds are considered "clean or Kosher- meaning clean in Hebrew. So GOD has made these flightless birds obviously (as well as other reasons i'm sure) for food. Also possible other things like mating and appearance may play a factoring role.
Goose bumps is a sign of aggression or fear just like facial emotions, no connection with people and creation coming from your "super life bacteria" you speak of that claims makes all things and has always been...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It doesn't state anything of the sort, maybe you have a condition with which you are actually unable to learn. News flash we have been in space (moon landing, space stations, etc.). The video talks about how hostile an environment space is, and even here on Earth (that was esp. designed for humans, right?) we have tsunamis, super volcanoes, tornadoes, hurricanes, floods, we can't live on 2/3 of it's surface, and often freeze and starve to death on the remaining part that we're able to live. 99%+ of all life that has existed on this planet is now extinct, hardly a place made for us by a benevolent creator...
> 
> 
> You're right, that _doesn't_ sound judgmental...
> ...


If you don't think earth was made to support life your'e horribly wrong there is 7 billion people in the world, and you are one of them.
And saying that your'e already dead and to chose where to go isn't judgmental. If I insulted you, or said "I know your'e going to hell" that's passing judgment.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The "Hind" bone is actually their pelvic bone, and it also helps to anchor the male muscles in the penis in the males. Thus males have "Hind" bones.
> Mankind has nipples because Woman was to be made from made to create a companion and for further generations nipples are needed. Thus mankind has nipples.
> Some birds have wings but can't fly because they use them for swimming, GOD can make any creature GOD wants to have what ever it wants this doesn't drove darwinism this doesn't disprove GOD. Some possible reasons that they cannot fly besides the fact GOD made them that way could be. In fact in THE HOLY BIBLE these birds are considered "clean or Kosher- meaning clean in Hebrew. So GOD has made these flightless birds obviously (as well as other reasons i'm sure) for food. Also possible other things like mating and appearance may play a factoring role.
> Goose bumps is a sign of aggression or fear just like facial emotions, no connection with people and creation coming from you "super life bacteria" you speak of that claims makes all things and has always been...


We have a pretty damn good fossil record following the loss of their legs.



It's not just a pelvic bone, they're vestigial legs. There's actually fossils and skeletons of the undeveloped legs. This isn't a theory, we have actual evidence to support this claim.







See the pelvis? and then the small legs coming off of it? This is a baleen whale, btw.


You didn't actually address anything I said either. I'm not stating an opinion about goosebumps either, it's a fucking fact.


http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/vestigial-organ—goosebumps/


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> We have a pretty damn good fossil record following the loss of their legs.
> 
> View attachment 3164662
> 
> ...


http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp LOL National Geographic November 2001


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

Fossil remains of the extinct mammal _Pakicetus inachus,_ to give it its proper name, first came onto the agenda in 1983. P. D. Gingerich and his assistants, who found the fossil, had no hesitation in immediately claiming that it was a ‘primitive whale,’ even though they actually only found a skull.

Yet the fossil has absolutely no connection with the whale. Its skeleton turned out to be a four-footed structure, similar to that of common wolves. It was found in a region full of iron ore, and containing fossils of such terrestrial creatures as snails, tortoises or crocodiles. In other words, it was part of a land stratum, not an aquatic one.

I mean I could copy and paste all day, but you have the link
http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp
I can always provide more info. That short magazine article in 2001 has been proven horribly wrong. So there isn't a shred of evidence to suggest a theory or lack of a theory of Human beings, animals, or anything growing from your illogical "one celled organism" Yes we have bacteria but this was also created. Bacteria didn't make creation, then transform or evovle into mankind nor the any animals suddenly like some pokemon episode. Bacteria is a microscopic thing I suggest you look up what it is, and what it can and can't do. I know you said your "special single cell organism" created everything water,sun,light, but since there isn't a actually creature that can evolve and make millions of copies of its self and then make atoms and ect. I will just use the term bacteria.
So you believe something that makes no sense, no evidence, full of claims proving false, and something that is completely impossible.
But when someone has overwhelming proof at the highest extant, and provides all the answers without contradictions you insult them and call them crazy? Call me illogical? Billions of people have witnessed miracles, billions of witness of GOD. Not one witness for darwins cult can say they know the truth or even show any evidence what so ever to think what they think.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If you don't think earth was made to support life your'e horribly wrong there is 7 billion people in the world, and you are one of them.
> And saying that your'e already dead and to chose where to go isn't judgmental. If I insulted you, or said "I know your'e going to hell" that's passing judgment.


There are 7 billion people because human technology (i.e. science) has surpassed nature in taking care of us: if we currently find ourselves in a colder climate, we don't simply perish or wait for evolution to lead to a thicker coating of hair, we build insulated dwelling with artificial heaters. Through science, we can also foretell the weather, track major, life-threatening storms via satellite to either prepare or evacuate. Through technology we have learned to tame agriculture to the point that we can produce ten times the food on one tenth the space. Science has more than doubled our lifespans within the last 200 years, and we now control or have wiped out major diseases. We can also clean water and eliminate the salt, and perhaps in the future we can colonize the oceans. It is science, not nature or a god, that allows us to be 7 billion. Thanks for making my point for me...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp LOL National Geographic November 2001


Trueorigin.org is a quack pseudo science site that is biased and has the agenda of not discovering the truth, but hiding/twisting it in order to lend credibility to the retarded, non-scientific concept of creationism. If you are going to defend yourself with science, you must do it with credible, peer-reviewed sources, because quoting misinformation from specious sources is showing your dishonesty...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> There are 7 billion people because human technology (i.e. science) has surpassed nature in taking care of us: if we currently find ourselves in a colder climate, we don't simply perish or wait for evolution to lead to a thicker coating of hair, we build insulated dwelling with artificial heaters. Through science, we can also foretell the weather, track major, life-threatening storms via satellite to either prepare or evacuate. Through technology we have learned to tame agriculture to the point that we can produce ten times the food on one tenth the space. Science has more than doubled our lifespans within the last 200 years, and we now control or have wiped out major diseases. We can also clean water and eliminate the salt, and perhaps in the future we can colonize the oceans. It is science, not nature or a god, that allows us to be 7 billion. Thanks for making my point for me...


Well who made man smart enough to take care of himself? How do you think mankind has lived here for billions of years without science? Why do you think this proves me as a liar?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Trueorigin.org is a quack pseudo science site that is biased and has the agenda of not discovering the truth, but hiding/twisting it in order to lend credibility to the retarded, non-scientific concept of creationism. If you are going to defend yourself with science, you must do it with credible, peer-reviewed sources, because quoting misinformation from specious sources is showing your dishonesty...


No it is a fact the animals skeletons your'e trying to show "evolve" are not at all even in the same species.
Like Pakicetus a type of k9 wolf that lives ion land http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus Also note when it says "the vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale." Well yeah there are a lot of people now a days just trying to prove there sin is okay, but just because more "paleontologist" think evolution from bacteria to humans is real then the ones that don't, doesn't give anyone evidence. Numbers in groups of opinion isn't evidence. IF there was any evidence ALL paleontologist would agree.
Thinking that Packicetus became Ambulocetus is ludicrous and that's the first one so need I go on? Little three foot tall wolf became a whale, how? Because we have extinct creatures skeletons that look nothing alike yet we line them up and tell you this. There is no evidence to suggest a "special single celled organism" transformed into humans, animals, plants, marijuana ect. Not to mention your theory on matter, water, light, creation in general. Not 7 extinct skeletons that look nothing alike, or anything you have stated.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp LOL National Geographic November 2001


You are quoting an Islamic creationist.

LOL!!!!!!

https://www.google.com/search?q=Harun Yahya&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=fflb

It's bullshit btw.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 28, 2014)

> Well I love you and i'm glad your'e looking forward to it.
> 
> you love me? thats just creepy
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well who made man smart enough to take care of himself?


That is a logical fallacy entitled Begging the Question - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question

There is no evidence man was 'created', so your very question has no foundation...


> How do you think mankind has lived here for billions of years without science?


Under great hardship, subjected to survival of the fittest which is a brutal way to live (just like all other animals in the wild). The discovery of science makes our lives increasingly easier and better, and took us out of the food chain...


> Why do you think this proves me as a liar?


None of what I stated proves you a liar, evolution and christianity are not mutually exclusive. But knowing nothing about the fact of evolution by natural selection while attempting to debunk it, you necessarily have to use lies and misinformation. The only other alternative would be study (YIKES!!!)


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No it is a fact the animals skeletons your'e trying to show "evolve" are not at all even in the same species.


Thanks again for making our point: They are NOT the same species, evolution is the process of creatures evolving FROM ONE SPECIES TO ANOTHER!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

No 7 different skeletons doesn't prove your theory of all things being created from "single celled organism" 
Even if you line them up a certain order, the difference between the two animals in no way suggest a slow process of mutation. But rather different species that are extinct. The theory that you state is beyond jumping to conclusions.
Also you asked what religion? Well there is only way to worship GOD which has been written down since the dawn of creation. And these Pagan religions are filled with contradictions, thus making them impossible. If you want me to explain how a certain religion is contradicting just ask which one. As far as evidence you can literally pick anything and it's evidence of creation, and disproves darwinism. Or read some of the 43 pages, and I still have so much more to post I can't describe. Darwinism is literally one of the most obscure and irrational religion there is, obviously their is a creator. I said "one of" because people who worship satan knowingly are just irrational and insane.





tyler.durden said:


> That is a logical fallacy entitled Begging the Question - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question
> 
> There is no evidence man was 'created', so your very question has no foundation...
> 
> ...


You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was.
Sound confusing? You cannot fathom who you people continue to blaspheme. This is the only explanation of creation, fact.
Survival of the fittest is a completely different topic explaining how the stronger or more attractive animals gets mates, and how in combat the stronger animal wins. Or how certain creatures can with stand certain things others cant. Often strong species are killed and destroyed because of man, this has nothing to do with darwins crazy theory...



tyler.durden said:


> Thanks again for making our point: They are NOT the same species, evolution shows creatures evolving FROM ONE SPECIES TO ANOTHER!


Yeah 7 different species of skeletons that hold no connection to each other?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

I guess at least you three must of thought I was lying when I told you my experiences and miracles on page 40, seeing how the conversation we had today took place after I posted. I hope now after debunking your cult religion you will believe me.
Hope the best for you guys.
Love,
Me


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

Be posting lots of info, pics, and videos soon.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No 7 different skeletons doesn't prove your theory of all things being created from "single celled organism"
> Even if you line them up a certain order, the difference between the two animals in no way suggest a slow process of mutation.


And this is why you're not a scientist. You aren't knowledgeable enough to make that distinction, and I don't think you can actually process the vast amounts of time we're looking at. 100,000,000 years is a long time for evolution to run its course.



> But rather different species that are extinct. The theory that you state is beyond jumping to conclusions.


So, all species that ever existed all existed at the same time, and some of them went extinct over time? That is the dumbest shit I've heard in a while, even from you.

There's no jumping to conclusions, DNA molecular testing and fossil evidence has shown it to be true. No jumping required, it's very well documented. 



> Also you asked what religion? Well there is only way to worship GOD which has been written down since the dawn of creation. And these Pagan religions are filled with contradictions, thus making them impossible. If you want me to explain how a certain religion is contradicting just ask which one. As far as evidence you can literally pick anything and it's evidence of creation, and disproves darwinism. Or read some of the 43 pages, and I still have so much more to post I can't describe. Darwinism is literally one of the most obscure and irrational religion there is, obviously their is a creator. I said "one of" because people who worship satan knowingly are just irrational and insane.


Darwinism isn't a thing. Biology covers the theory of evolution, it is clearly not a religion as it doesn't have dogma and *it changes its conclusions based on new evidence.* Religion doesn't do that. 

That's why you're doing _this._ You're trying to convince everyone that some thousand year old text nailed everything right, and that all sciences and evidence that proves otherwise is incorrect. It's complete bullshit. We have satellites and computers, space stations and bullet trains. Science is nailing this shit down tight, and religion has done absolutely nothing to cause innovation. You're using a computer, a marvel of science, to spew shit about science.... lol You imbecile. 



> You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal?


No, that's not what I said. You suck at reading apparently. 

I think assuming that an invisible sky daddy exists and has existed forever is stupid. How is it that the universe MUST HAVE BEEN CREATED, but god gets a free pass? It's called special pleading. Stupid ass Christians claim that everything has to have been created!!!!..... except god. God is eternal. lol 

Why can't the universe be eternal? It makes far more sense than some invisible sky daddy hell bent on blaming his creations for *his *faulty designs....



> That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was.
> Sound confusing? You cannot fathom who you people continue to blaspheme. This is the only explanation of creation, fact.


Do you understand what 'fact' means? It means you can demonstrate what you're claiming. There are a plethora of other explanations that make less assumptions, and are based on actual facts. The creation explanation is about as crude and unscientific as it gets. There have been 1,000 creation myths, and they're all bullshit. Christianity doesn't get excluded from that list (mainly because it's just based on other religions).



> Survival of the fittest is a completely different topic explaining how the stronger or more attractive animals gets mates, and how in combat the stronger animal wins.
> Or how certain creatures can with stand certain things others cant. Often strong species are killed and destroyed because of man, this has nothing to do with darwins crazy theory...


Natural selection is how evolution works. It doesn't mean the strongest survive, it means the best able to adapt survives. Darwin's theopry was crude, the theory we have now is much bigger and has far more explanatory power. We use it everyday in modern biology. It's the backbone for that entire field of study, a field of study we know *WORKS!!!*

I don't know why you're debating this, are you trying to say all of modern biology is wrong? You don't have a chance of winning. 



> Yeah 7 different species of skeletons that hold no connection to each other?


They've done DNA testing on them. And experts have analyzed them and found that they're related. You're not an expert, and have no knowledge of anything scientific. You've demonstrated this, time and time again with your stupid 'Darwinism' spiels, and rants about bacteria growing into people. You don't even know what evolution is.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

Humans have only been around for 150,000-200,000 years. What do you have to say about that? 

We have fossil evidence.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> And this is why you're not a scientist. You aren't knowledgeable enough to make that distinction, and I don't think you can actually process the vast amounts of time we're looking at. 100,000,000 years is a long time for evolution to run its course.
> 
> 
> So, all species that ever existed all existed at the same time, and some of them went extinct over time? That is the dumbest shit I've heard in a while, even from you.
> ...


No no DNA test indicate any such thing if this was the case all scientist would agree upon these animals as the same. 
Natural selection or survival of the fittest doesn't connect or explain how darwins theory of some living organism can come from nothing, transform into everything, and leave no evidence. We already concluded why your "whale theory" was incorrect.
Mankind has been around a long long time.


----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No no DNA test indicate any such thing if this was the case all scientist would agree upon these animals as the same.
> Natural selection or survival of the fittest doesn't connect or explain how darwins theory of some living organism can come from nothing, transform into everything, and leave no evidence. We already concluded why your "whale theory" was incorrect.
> Mankind has been around a long long time.


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2001/09/0919_walkingwhale_2.html

They've done DNA studies on them. The people who disagree are VERY few and far between adn usually don't post anything in peer-reviewed journals.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 28, 2014)

This is what we just discussed the false whale connection this is the exact copy of national geographic in November 2001. I literally just posted to why this is completely erroneous with facts.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

Why do you speak of science? We've determined that you don't understand any of these concepts, so how can you comment on things beyond your understanding? By the way, just because YOU (the scientific illiterate) say something is or is not true means nothing, because you don't understand it. Duh...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> This is what we just discussed the false whale connection this is the exact copy of national geographic in November 2001. I literally just posted to why this is completely erroneous with facts.


I've demonstrated that your source is erroneous, filled with pseudo science and a pro creationism agenda. What you posted was false from a lying source. If you want to be taken seriously, you need a real science source that is peer reviewed...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

No we all found out what the hind bone was and what it's used for, not old legs and I then debunked the blaspheme idea of the second animal pakicetus having any connection with rodhocetus because of complete different skull shape. So there no connection in the 6 skeletons of those whales leading anyone to believe or even suggest the thought of a darwinism to be supported by science. We also don't have the bones leading up to Pakicetus those bones from this mysterious create which just appears from thin air that creates animals and humans.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

GOD then gave me a ignorant sinner the wisdom to tell you 
"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43
On page 43, so you stating GOD didn't create matter and all things is impossible.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No we all found out what the hind bone was and what it's used for, not old legs and I then debunked the blaspheme idea of the second animal pakicetus having any connection with rodhocetus because of complete different skull shape. So there no connection in the 6 skeletons of those whales leading anyone to believe or even suggest the thought of a darwinism to be supported by science. We also don't have the bones leading up to Pakicetus those bones from this mysterious create which just appears from thin air that creates animals and humans.


No. You're parroting made up bullshit that only the scientifically illiterate could fall for, much like you do when you quote scripture. When you post this type of misinformation you show us two things: how dishonest you are and how simple it is for you to fool yourself...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD then gave me a ignorant sinner the wisdom to tell you
> "You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous.


Here' a chance to improve your mind and cognitive skills, ask yourself why this is completely erroneous? Don't run to your favorite creationist site for the answer, you your own abilities to try if this statement is true or not, and why? It can't be simply because that person says so, and we all know you won't be able to complete this simple exercise...



> The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom.


Here again, ask yourself how this writer can know what anyone can and cannot fathom? That's not possible, it is only possible to gauge what oneself can fathom. So we can tell that this writer is either purposefully dishonest or an ignorant fool. Therefore, he is not a credible source for information...


> Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43
> On page 43, so you stating GOD didn't create matter and all things is impossible.


Again, just because you say it's impossible doesn't make it so. By your own admission, you are nothing but an ignorant sinner...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD
http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
_
*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1] The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale. _
-If this was fact with real evidence all paleontologist would agree.
_
Pakicetus_ was originally described as being a mesonychid, but later research reclassified it as an early cetacean due to characteristic features of the inner ear found only incetaceans; namely, the large auditory bulla is formed from the ectotympanic bone only. It was then believed to be descended from mesonychids, according to Gingerich & Russell 1981. However, the redescription of the primitive, semi-aquatic artiodactyl _Indohyus_, and the discovery of its cetacean-like inner ear simultaneously put an end to the idea that whales were descended from mesonychids, while demonstrating that _Pakicetus_, and all other cetaceans, are artiodactyls. Thus, _Pakicetus_ represents a transitional taxon between extinct land mammals and modern cetaceans.[4] 
- Gingerich again but then corrects himself when he finds what he calls "new evidence" LOL
-Gingerich also from the 2001 November issue on the walking whales LOL which
It was illustrated on the cover of _Science_ as a semiaquatic, vaguely crocodilelike mammal, diving after fish.[5]
- LOL completely not what it looks like on wikipedia

Somewhat more complete skeletal remains were discovered in 2001, prompting the view that _Pakicetus_ was primarily a land animal about the size of a wolf, and very similar in form to the related mesonychids. Thewissen et al. 2001 wrote that "Pakicetids were terrestrial mammals, no more amphibious than a tapir."[6]

However, Thewissen et al. 2009 argued that "the orbits ... of these cetaceans were located close together on top of the skull, as is common in aquatic animals that live in water but look at emerged objects. Just like _Indohyus_, limb bones of pakicetids are osteosclerotic, also suggestive of aquatic habitat"[7] (since heavy bones provide ballast). "This peculiarity could indicate that _Pakicetus_ could stand in water, almost totally immersed, without losing visual contact with the air."[8]
The _Pakicetus_ skeleton reveals several details regarding the creature's unique senses, and provides a newfound ancestral link between terrestrial and aquatic animals. As previously mentioned, the _Pakicetus'_ upward-facing eye placement was a significant indication of its habitat. Even more so, however, was its auditory abilities. Like all other cetaceans, _Pakicetus_ had a thickened skull bone known as the auditory bulla, which was specialized for underwater hearing.[9] Cetaceans also all categorically exhibit a large mandibular foramen within the lower jaw, which holds a fat pack and extends towards the ear, both of which are also associated with underwater hearing. "_Pakicetus_ is the only cetacean in which the mandibular foramen is small, as is the case in all terrestrial animals. It thus lacked the fat pad, and sounds reached its eardrum following the external auditory meatus as in terrestrial mammals. Thus the hearing mechanism of _Pakicetus_ is the only known intermediate between that of land mammals and aquatic cetaceans."[10]With both the auditory and visual senses in mind, as well as the typical diet of _Pakicetus_, one might assume the creature was able to attack both aquatic and terrestrial prey from a low vantage point.
- Your basically reading this and thinking because this creature isn't just like another one, it's got to be in the middle of it evolving phase LOL 
None of the features in question are any evidence of an evolutionary relationship. Even evolutionists admit that most of the theoretical relationships built on the basis of anatomical similarities between animals are completely untrustworthy. If the marsupial Tasmanian wolf and the common placental wolf had both been extinct for a long time, then it is no doubt that evolutionists would picture them in the same taxon and define them as very close relatives. However, we know that these two different animals, although strikingly similar in their anatomy, are very far from each other in the supposed evolutionary tree of life. (In fact their similarity indicates common design—not common descent.) Pakicetus, which _National Geographic_declared to be a ‘walking whale,’ was a unique species harboring different features in its body. In fact, Carroll, an authority on vertebrate paleontology, describes the Mesonychid family, of which_Pakicetus_ should be a member, as “exhibiting an odd combination of characters.”[3] Such prominent evolutionists as Gould accept that ‘mosaic creatures’ of this type cannot be considered as transitional forms.

Do you think the duck billed platypus turning into a complete duck?

So your'e saying GOD can't create creation and has always been? but the Universe can create and has always been? That's literally believing in something that you claim is impossible.
"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43



tyler.durden said:


> Here' a chance to improve your mind and cognitive skills, ask yourself why this is completely erroneous? Don't run to your favorite creationist site for the answer, you your own abilities to try if this statement is true or not, and why? It can't be simply because that person says so, and we all know you won't be able to complete this simple exercise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you can't fathom the power and the glory of GOD because you like me, are a man. And no one can fathom the glory of GOD
No things arent impossible because I say so. But when I told you that the Universe can't make it's self that's impossible, that's a fact. Only GOD can make something from nothing.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 29, 2014)

Why is forum preaching necessary? Because reality is not understandable to the deluded. They need a medium through which communication becomes possible to those who do not realize they are being lectured. A username they can trust. Posts they understand and listen to, without knowing that truth is encountered in them.

So do God's teachers need a Username, for their truth could not be recognized directly.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> Why is forum preaching necessary? Because reality is not understandable to the deluded. They need a medium through which communication becomes possible to those who do not realize they are being lectured. A username they can trust. Posts they understand and listen to, without knowing that truth is encountered in them.
> 
> So do God's teachers need a Username, for their truth could not be recognized directly.
> 
> ...


No idea what your saying, I'm not a teacher. I'm more like a whistle blower, don't get caught up in names or appearances or people saying they are high levels in the church there are no levels that man can decide to put over another man. Above man IS LORD JESUS CHRIST above HIM is GOD CREATOR MOST HOLY.
Also I made this account when just started to quit doing crime in my life, that's why the name is so strange. I was on some demonic stuff. 5 am
Love you who ever reads this, enjoy your life and seek repentance if you don't have a relationship yet. And stay in a relationship with repentance. Don't give up trying to quit sin.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No idea what your saying,


Now you know how the rest of us feel, LOL!


Just playing bro, I like your posts.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

Be posting lots of info, pics, and videos soon.


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> This is what we just discussed the false whale connection this is the exact copy of national geographic in November 2001. I literally just posted to why this is completely erroneous with facts.


You posted an article from _*one *_scientist who is known for being a crack pot.

You might as well post an article by a Christian that says electricity is 'gods life force', it's complete bullshit. Even *if *the information about whales was wrong (WHICH IT ISN'T), it still wouldn't show evolution is false.

Evolution is a FACT, like it or not, no silly religion is going to change that. Christianity is no more reliable than the myths about Zeus or Odin whereas science has given us DNA testing and myriad paleontological evidence.You might as well be debating that water isn't Hydrogen and Oxygen.

You have the intellect of a child, you don't understand that things being told to you, so how could anyone expect you to defend against them?

It's like if someone told me to defend or critique this equation;







I wouldn't really know where to start, because I don't know enough about what it means or how this equation was come to.

That's *you,* ghost. You're trying to attack something you have no understand of, the fact that you keep saying evolution claims bacteria grew into humans is proof of your lack of understanding.

Your willful ignorance is sad indeed, Ghost. It's a shame when anyone refuses to look at actual proof because they've already got their mind made up. I cna't say I'm surprised though, Christians are pretty ignorant people, it's a requirement for having faith. You can't have a thirst for the truth, and seek religion, they're opposed to one another.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 29, 2014)

ghost driver said:


> No 7 different skeletons doesn't prove your theory of all things being created from "single celled organism"



I didnt present a theory of seven skeletons being the creation of ALL THINGS ,you jumped into that sinking boat quickly enough on your own though,which shows you really arent paying any honest attention to the discussion by using an Aunt Sally arguement.
It is impossible for ALL things to have come from Bacterial organisms.But certainly there is a high probability that Humans EVOLVED from the single cell organism.Creatures and life all around us have shown the stepping stones on a biological scale to which we have acquired our current state.Evolution is equal to a gradual adaptation toward the environment in which the organism lives.




ghost driver said:


> Even if you line them up a certain order, the difference between the two animals in no way suggest a slow process of mutation. But rather different species that are extinct. The theory that you state is beyond jumping to conclusions.



You would be correct with that first sentence,it was never a process of mutation, but that of environmental adaptation over time,which is why the previous species gradually die off,because it is biological obsolete or inadequate for survival of the species.The theory I stated jumps to no conclusion,it is a demonstrable theory(do some actual research and learn for once) as opposed to CREATIONISTS point of view,which jumps to conclusions at warp speeds.




ghost driver said:


> Also you asked what religion? And these Pagan religions are filled with contradictions, thus making them impossible. If you want me to explain how a certain religion is contradicting just ask which one.


You asked me,Why do I believe in a religion with zero evidence?Im asking which religion are you reffering to with that original question.Because I've stated no faith to any religion for your question to be a valid one in the first place.



ghost driver said:


> Well there is only way to worship GOD which has been written down since the dawn of creation.


Once again wrong,there have been numerous ways of worshiping GOD and gods in mankinds history from the dawn of time.Many tribes have lived since the beginning of mankinds existential tenure and many deity's have been worshipped by those seperate gatherings of people scattered throughout the globe,each region having its own God,or INTERPRETATION of what has happened to make living in existence possible.Any religion not of christianity is considered pagan and have been quite possible in the past, existing in cultures for many years.Christianity seems to be the most contradictory of any religion that has ever surfaced in mankinds neverending hunt for spiritual truth.




ghost driver said:


> As far as evidence you can literally pick anything and it's evidence of creation, and disproves darwinism. Or read some of the 43 pages, and I still have so much more to post I can't describe. Darwinism is literally one of the most obscure and irrational religion there is, obviously their is a creator. I said "one of" because people who worship satan knowingly are just irrational and insane.


Evidence of creation you say?So you expect me to just pick something that exists and view it as created by your GOD?OK,Ill choose an oak tree,,But wait, I already believe that Odin created that tree, so how can Abrahamic GOD just come along so willy nilly and have made that same tree and placed it in the same spot??But wait, Odin knows how evolution works,so guess whos "creational Kung fu" is stronger?


(där'wĭ-nĭz'əm)
_n._
A THEORY of biological evolution developed by Charles Darwin and others, stating that all species of organisms arise and develop through the natural selection of small, inherited variations that increase the individual's ability to compete, survive, and reproduce. Also called _Darwinian theory_.

Read more: http://www.answers.com/topic/darwinism#ixzz337Yc6yC4



Darwinism,IS NOT a religion btw, nor is it in any way correlated to actual Satanism,just for the record.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD
> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
> _*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1] The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale. _
> ...



You guys just ignored everything I posted and replied with insults? Shows no reasoning and a illogical point of view.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

"50 And his mercy is on them that fear him from generation to generation.
51 He hath shewed strength with his arm; he hath scattered the proud in the imagination of their hearts."- Luke chapter 1
Listen to the truth, instead of being angry about finding out about your religion, celebrate the wisdom bestowed upon you.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

Will be posting lots of more info, pics, and videos soon about the truth. Probably this weekend.


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You guys just ignored everything I posted and replied with insults? Shows no reasoning and a illogical point of view.


When you start your argument with something as outrageous as "Every marine biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD"....

How can anyone take you seriously? Almost EVERY marine biologist agrees they are vestigial limbs, just do a search.... The info is there if you want to look for it.



> When ancient whales finally parted company with the last remnants of their legs about 35 million years ago, a relatively sudden genetic event may have crowned an eons-long shrinking process. An international group of scientists led by Hans Thewissen, Ph.D., a professor of anatomy at Northeastern Ohio Universities College of Medicine, has used developmental data from contemporary spotted dolphins and fossils of ancient whales to try to pinpoint the genetic changes that could have caused whales, dolphins and porpoises to lose their hind limbs.


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/05/060523092737.htm



> Reporting in the latest issue of the _Journal of Vertebrate Paleontology_, paleontologist Mark D. Uhen of the Alabama Museum of Natural History describes new fossils from Alabama and Mississippi that pinpoint where tail flukes developed in the evolution of whales.
> 
> “We know that the earliest whales were four-footed, semi-aquatic animals, and we knew that some later early whales had tail flukes, but we didn’t know exactly when the flukes first arose,” said Uhen. “Now we do.”


http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/05/060523092737.htm



> Interestingly, the bones in dolphin pectoral fins closely resemble those of the human hand and their skeletons also have two small pelvic bones which appear to be vestigial hind legs. In 2006 an unusual bottlenose dolphin was captured in Japan with small pelvic fins on each side of its genital slit, which scientists believe to be a more pronounced development of these vestigial hind limbs.
> Evolving in water over time, dolphins became more streamlined and lost their hind limbs in favor of tails that enable them to swim faster and dive deeper after prey. For example, the common dolphin can swim at speeds up to 64 kph.


http://marinebio.org/oceans/dolphins.asp



> Another, slightly more recent form, called _Ambulocetus_, was an amphibious animal. Its forelimbs were equipped with fingers and small hooves. The hind feet of _Ambulocetus_, however, were clearly adapted for swimming. Functional analysis of its skeleton shows that it could get around effectively on land and could swim by pushing back with its hind feet and undulating its tail, as otters do today.
> 
> _Rhodocetus_ shows evidence of an increasingly marine lifestyle. Its neck vertebrae are shorter, giving it a less flexible, more stable neck -- an adaptation for swimming also seen in other aquatic animals such as sea cows, and in an extreme form in modern whales. The ear region of its skull is more specialized for underwater hearing. And its legs are disengaged from its pelvis, symbolizing the severance of the connection to land locomotion.
> 
> ...


http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/evolution/library/03/4/l_034_05.html



> By about 30 million years ago, the archaeocetes began to disappear. Two new groups of whales began to evolve rapidly. These were: the odontocetes, which became the toothed whales, and the mysticetes, which developed into the baleen whales. The decline of the archaeocetes is unclear, but it may be they could not compete with the odontocetes, which ate similar food. Odontocetes were more efficient hunters, as they could hunt and navigate using echolocation. The mysticetes, on the other hand, developed baleen. They could feed on the abundant micro organisms, such as krill and plankton, present in the seas. This allowed them to reach the gigantic size they have attained today. In addition to this, archaeocetes were probably not totally aquatic and still had to haul themselves up on land to give birth to their young. Unlike the archeocetes, the odontocetes and mysticetes are likely to have been wholly aquatic, giving birth in the water.
> 
> Today’s odontocetes and the mysticetes contain smaller groups or families. Thirteen families of cetaceans contain around 80 different species of whales. These not only include the great whales, which are immense in size, but also includes all the smaller whale species such as dolphins and porpoises.


http://www.whalesalive.org.au/aboutwhales.html#1



> We address the developmental and evolution-
> ary mechanisms underlying fore- and hindlimb development
> and progressive hindlimb reduction and skeletal loss in
> whales and evaluate whether the genetic, developmental,
> ...


http://whitelab.biology.dal.ca/lb/Bejder and Hall.pdf





How deep of a hole do you want to dog yourself?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

21 But if the wicked will turn from all his sins that he hath committed, and keep all my statutes, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall surely live, he shall not die.
22 All his transgressions that he hath committed, they shall not be mentioned unto him: in his righteousness that he hath done he shall live.
23 Have I any pleasure at all that the wicked should die? saith the Lord God: and not that he should return from his ways, and live?
24 But when the righteous turneth away from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, and doeth according to all the abominations that the wicked man doeth, shall he live? All his righteousness that he hath done shall not be mentioned: in his trespass that he hath trespassed, and in his sin that he hath sinned, in them shall he die.
25 Yet ye say, The way of the Lord is not equal. Hear now, O house of Israel; Is not my way equal? are not your ways unequal?
26 When a righteous man turneth away from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, and dieth in them; for his iniquity that he hath done shall he die.
27 Again, when the wicked man turneth away from his wickedness that he hath committed, and doeth that which is lawful and right, he shall save his soul alive.
28 Because he considereth, and turneth away from all his transgressions that he hath committed, he shall surely live, he shall not die.
29 Yet saith the house of Israel, The way of the Lord is not equal. O house of Israel, are not my ways equal? are not your ways unequal?
30 Therefore I will judge you, O house of Israel, every one according to his ways, saith the Lord God. Repent, and turn yourselves from all your transgressions; so iniquity shall not be your ruin.
31 Cast away from you all your transgressions, whereby ye have transgressed; and make you a new heart and a new spirit: for why will ye die, O house of Israel?
32 For I have no pleasure in the death of him that dieth, saith the Lord God: wherefore turn yourselves, and live ye.
-- THE ALMIGHTY MOST HOLY CREATOR


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 21 But if the wicked will turn from all his sins that he hath committed, and keep all my statutes, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall surely live, he shall not die.
> 22 All his transgressions that he hath committed, they shall not be mentioned unto him: in his righteousness that he hath done he shall live.
> 23 Have I any pleasure at all that the wicked should die? saith the Lord God: and not that he should return from his ways, and live?
> 24 But when the righteous turneth away from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, and doeth according to all the abominations that the wicked man doeth, shall he live? All his righteousness that he hath done shall not be mentioned: in his trespass that he hath trespassed, and in his sin that he hath sinned, in them shall he die.
> ...


A GIANT LOAD OF HOT STEAMY SCRIPTURE....


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

Did you not read this


ghostdriver said:


> Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD
> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
> _*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1] The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale. _
> ...


Just go to Wikipedia and read it again along with my post, just because SOME paleontologist think your whale theory makes sense , is because they believe is darwinism and are looking for something to call a link, even if it's not connected to in anyway to a different skeleton they are making a guess based off there religion of darwinism not science. If it was science every paleontologist would agree and this wouldn't be a deabte. You basing a opinion that other believe no way validates your theory. Numbers don't decide facts, facts decide facts


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

I'm really bewildered how someone can ignore all evidence and revolve there existence based off from 6 skeletons that show no scientific evidence of mutation connecting the 6. Let alone the millions of others leading up to six, and all the other animals and contradictions of your darwin theory which is too broad to list.. This whole theory and religion around the skeletons of Pakicetus becoming a whale literally holds not factual evidence. Mere suggestion of thought. If wolverines were extinct no doubt you would claim that skeleton was leading to bears from the weasel family and was a early version of a bear. You would actually have a lot better case, but thankfully we know because they are both still around this would be a lie. Believe it or not animals species die off all the time, this doesn't mean they are some link in your evolutionary chain. The difference between the animals is beyond drastic, not a slow form evolution. Your saying these animals evolved like poke'mon over night, into a whole new complete species. You would have to have hundreds of slow evolving skeletons leading into these giant leaps of different creations which you compare to be the same. To suggest what you are saying as factual.


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Did you not read this
> 
> 
> Just go to Wikipedia and read it again along with my post, just because SOME paleontologist think your whale theory makes sense , is because they believe is darwinism and are looking for something to call a link, even if it's not connected to in anyway to a different skeleton they are making a guess based off there religion of darwinism not science. If it was science every paleontologist would agree and this wouldn't be a deabte. You basing a opinion that other believe no way validates your theory. Numbers don't decide facts, facts decide facts


Virtually every biologist in existence is in consensus about evolution. You might as well be claiming that electrical theory as we know it, is wrong.


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I'm really bewildered how someone can ignore all evidence and revolve there existence based off from 6 skeletons that show no scientific evidence of mutation connecting the 6. Let alone the millions of others leading up to six, and all the other animals and contradictions of your darwin theory which is too broad to list.. This whole theory and religion around the skeletons of Pakicetus becoming a whale literally holds not factual evidence. Mere suggestion of thought. If wolverines were extinct no doubt you would claim that skeleton was leading to bears from the weasel family and was a early version of a bear. You would actually have a lot better case, but thankfully we know because they are both still around this would be a lie.


Skeletons are the tiniest piece of the puzzle.

How can you be so ignorant and naive?

Here is where SOME of the evidence comes from in support of evolution;

Genetics,
Universal biochemical organisation and molecular variance patterns,
DNA sequencing
Endogenous retroviruses
Proteins
Pseudogenes
Chromosome 2 in humans
Cytochrome c and b
Recent African origin of modern humans
Atavisms
Evolutionary developmental biology and embryonic development
Homologous structures and divergent (adaptive) evolution
Evolutionary trees
Vestigial structures

*I haven't even mentioned fossils yet.....*


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)

FYI.....

Vestigial structures have been noticed since ancient times, and the reason for their existence was long speculated upon before Darwinian evolution provided a widely accepted explanation. In the 4th century BC, Aristotle was one of the earliest writers to comment, in his _History of Animals_, on the vestigial eyes of moles, calling them "stunted in development".[4] However, only in recent centuries have anatomical vestiges become a subject of serious study. In 1798, Étienne Geoffroy Saint-Hilaire noted on vestigial structures:

“ Whereas useless in this circumstance, these rudiments... have not been eliminated, because Nature never works by rapid jumps, and She always leaves vestiges of an organ, even though it is completely superfluous, if that organ plays an important role in the other species of the same family.[5]


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2014)

No not all scientist calm down and read
Just go to Wikipedia and read it again along with my post, just because SOME paleontologist think your whale theory makes sense , is because they believe is darwinism and are looking for something to call a link, even if it's not connected to in anyway to a different skeleton they are making a guess based off there religion of darwinism not science. If it was science every paleontologist would agree and this wouldn't be a deabte. You basing a opinion that other believe no way validates your theory. Numbers don't decide facts, facts decide facts
I'm really bewildered how someone can ignore all evidence and revolve there existence based off from 6 skeletons that show no scientific evidence of mutation connecting the 6. Let alone the millions of others leading up to six, and all the other animals and contradictions of your darwin theory which is too broad to list.. This whole theory and religion around the skeletons of Pakicetus becoming a whale literally holds not factual evidence. Mere suggestion of thought. If wolverines were extinct no doubt you would claim that skeleton was leading to bears from the weasel family and was a early version of a bear. You would actually have a lot better case, but thankfully we know because they are both still around this would be a lie. Believe it or not animals species die off all the time, this doesn't mean they are some link in your evolutionary chain. The difference between the animals is beyond drastic, not a slow form evolution. Your saying these animals evolved like poke'mon over night, into a whole new complete species. You would have to have hundreds of slow evolving skeletons leading into these giant leaps of different creations which you compare to be the same. To suggest what you are saying as factual.

Skeletons are a tiny piece? Your religion is based of from six skeletons that look nothing alike. You said you could prove darwin was right and that GOD is wrong. Then you brought up these skeletons as proof...So tell me what is the big piece to this theory which has kept you and so many other from hearing the truth? and replying with insults, and shutting out the world around you? And most importantly shutting GOD out of your life? Got to go grill be back later to see your reply.
Also I do love you!


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No not all scientist calm down and read
> Just go to Wikipedia and read it again along with my post, just because SOME paleontologist think your whale theory makes sense , is because they believe is darwinism and are looking for something to call a link, even if it's not connected to in anyway to a different skeleton they are making a guess based off there religion of darwinism not science.


Looking for links between different species based on bone structure and molecular analysis absolutely is science. I don't know what you think science is....



> If it was science every paleontologist would agree and this wouldn't be a deabte.


That is absolutely retarded. You don't even know what science is lol.... There are debates in science all the time, just not about evolution. Again, I'm repeating myself here but it's the basis for all modern biology.



> You basing a opinion that other believe no way validates your theory. Numbers don't decide facts, facts decide facts


Actually, in science facts don't do explaining. Facts are gathered to make explanations, or THEORIES as they're called in science.

There is no new evidence that could overturn heliocentric theory (the theory that we orbit the sun), likewise it is virtually impossible to overturn the mountain of evidence we have for evolution. It is not dependent on 6 skeletons, I don't know why you have that bizarre notion stuck in your head. There are mountains of information that supports evolution, I listed just a few of the methods we've gathered evidence above.



> I'm really bewildered


Yes, you are.



> how someone can ignore all evidence and revolve there existence based off from 6 skeletons that show no scientific evidence of mutation connecting the 6. Let alone the millions of others leading up to six, and all the other animals and contradictions of your darwin theory which is too broad to list.. This whole theory and religion around the skeletons of Pakicetus becoming a whale literally holds not factual evidence. Mere suggestion of thought. If wolverines were extinct no doubt you would claim that skeleton was leading to bears from the weasel family and was a early version of a bear.


"Genetic evidence suggests that the wolverine is most closely related to the tayra and martens (scientific names _Eira_ and _Martes_, respectively), all of which shared a Eurasian ancestor.[3]

Within the _Gulo_ genus, a clear separation occurs between two subspecies: the Old World form _Gulo gulo gulo_ and the New World form _G. g. luscus_. Some authors had described as many as four additional North American subspecies, including ones limited to Vancouver Island (_G. g. vancouverensis_) and the Kenai Peninsula in Alaska (_G. g. katschemakensis_). However, the most currently accepted taxonomy recognizes either the two continental subspecies or recognize _G. gulo_ as a single Holarctic taxon.[4]

Hall[_who?_] regards the North American Wolverine as a species (Gulo luscus) distinct from the Eurasian Wolverine (Gulo gulo).[1][_verification needed_]

Recently compiled genetic evidence suggests most of North America's wolverines are descended from a single source, likely originating from Beringia during the last glaciation and rapidly expanding thereafter, though considerable uncertainty to this conclusion is due to the difficulty of collecting samples in the extremely depleted southern extent of the range.[4]"

We have genetic testing, we already know the ancestors of wolverines. And I don't think you understand that those skeletons might not be direct descendents, they could be side branches of the same family. lol

This is what I mean when I say you don't understand what you're talking about.



> You would actually have a lot better case, but thankfully we know because they are both still around this would be a lie. Believe it or not animals species die off all the time, this doesn't mean they are some link in your evolutionary chain. The difference between the animals is beyond drastic, not a slow form evolution. Your saying these animals evolved like poke'mon over night, into a whole new complete species.


 Overnight? Are you completely retarded? It took millions and millions of years, you ass hat. Can you even conceive of 1,000,000 years? What will humans look like in 1,000,000 years? lol We're already quite different from early humans, and we've only been around 200,000 years.

You really are dumb.



> You would have to have hundreds of slow evolving skeletons leading into these giant leaps of different creations which you compare to be the same. To suggest what you are saying as factual.
> Skeletons are a tiny piece? Your religion is based of from six skeletons that look nothing alike.


That's absurd. Your 'professor' that denounced the Nat Geo article is a diagnoses paranoid schizophrenic.

This is his argument;

*Harun Yahya's recycled arguments*
Harun Yahya's attempts at positive arguments for creationism all seem to fall into much the same pattern.


Step one, which takes 90% or more of each essay, involves giving perfectly genuine scientific facts, copied from real scientists, concerning some aspect of nature. It really doesn't matter what - it can be anything from the metabolism of the koala[9] to mimicry in parrots[10] to the workings of the Venus Fly-Trap.[11]

Step two involves pretending that "Darwinists" claim that the natural world was produced by "coincidence", or "random chance". Yahya then points out that this can't possibly be the case, and concludes that therefore evolution is wrong.

Step three is to declare that since evolution is wrong, Allahdidit by a miracle.
He varies this formula very little: occasionally he skips straight from step one to step three without bothering with step two.[12]



> You said you could prove darwin was right and that GOD is wrong. Then you brought up these skeletons as proof...So tell me what is the big piece to this theory which has kept you and so many other from hearing the truth? and replying with insults, and shutting out the world around you? And most importantly shutting GOD out of your life? Got to go grill be back later to see your reply.
> Also I do love you!


I posted the various methods that Evolution has gathered knowledge. Go to the post above, and read about the things I posted, dumbass. I'm not here to spoon feed you.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evidence_of_common_descent


----------



## Ceepea (May 29, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


>


 I like it all you have to do is stop and think with a little common sense you get !


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 29, 2014)

GhostDriver is like "troll food", for the Atheists.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (May 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> GhostDriver is like "troll food", for the Atheists.
> 
> ~PEACE~


You sure are, buddy


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 29, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> You sure are, buddy


Lol, you still believe that I am GhostDriver?

I have a much different writting style compared to GhostDriver. GhostDriver knows a lot more about the Bible compared to Me. I am not trying to debunk evolution; GhostDriver is. 

I dont even know what state that GhostDriver lives in, if he lives in the USA. I dont know of GhostDriver is a male or female; but I assume he is a male. I dont know how old GhostDriver is. I dont know much about GhostDriver.

Its actually a little funny that you think Im GhostDriver, but annoying at the same time.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (May 30, 2014)

Just had a chat with the nice J.W.'s that frequent my place. 

They couldn't make free will and god's plan compatible. They told me they'd have to come back a talk with me again.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You guys just ignored everything I posted and replied with insults? Shows no reasoning and a illogical point of view.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Just had a chat with the nice J.W.'s that frequent my place.
> 
> They couldn't make free will and god's plan compatible. They told me they'd have to come back a talk with me again.


They better come back with their A-Team, I'll send you $100 if you record that interaction and post it


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Looking for links between different species based on bone structure and molecular analysis absolutely is science. I don't know what you think science is....
> 
> 
> That is absolutely retarded. You don't even know what science is lol.... There are debates in science all the time, just not about evolution. Again, I'm repeating myself here but it's the basis for all modern biology.
> ...





thepenofareadywriter said:


> I like it all you have to do is stop and think with a little common sense you get !





Nevaeh420 said:


> Lol, you still believe that I am GhostDriver?
> 
> I have a much different writting style compared to GhostDriver. GhostDriver knows a lot more about the Bible compared to Me. I am not trying to debunk evolution; GhostDriver is.
> 
> ...





Ceepea said:


> Just had a chat with the nice J.W.'s that frequent my place.
> 
> They couldn't make free will and god's plan compatible. They told me they'd have to come back a talk with me again.



Hello,
I see literally nothing but spam here, if you have actual evidence (which you don't) of your or any other religion being true, go ahead and post so I can explain to you and the others that are reading how it's fake. ( I know it's fake because I know the truth from first hand experience so looking up the truth isn't hard) Also the fact that you ignore all of the answers I have given you about your religion, and skip to something else like a crab with a shell that you think resembles a face which. Even though this crab exist in the same time period of humans and literally no where is the world is there any creature (crab included) that switched to a different species through "evolving" or have any evidence that would support anything of what your saying or said to even incline a suggestion of your theory of humans being coming from a one super cell organism that comes from nothing, just appears in thin air. Along with your theory of how the universe was made. I'm sure there was a big bang when GOD made creation LOL but that's not what you're saying. 
Also because I have literally and repetitively explained your six skeletons that you think come from whales is supported by literally nothing by science and facts, but only supported by other people who follow your "religion" of denying the fact that there is a CREATOR. Also because I have explained and given you so much information that is true which you can look up and it will still be true unlike anything you have posted. And the fact that some of you are trying to insinuate that I am this "nevaeh" man who claims to be THE SON OF GOD( Which is something so blasphemous and ignorant I cannot fathom) literally shows me many of you are not posting here because your'e seeking the truth but because you are trying to cause calamity because this thread is talking about GOD. So because of the spam, and stating you believe in "darwinism" even though you have provided no theory on how the universe was made, matter, water, light, ect. Or any proof of your theory to why one would ever think that people came from "one single organism" or any proof that this "one single organism" can come from nothing and appear in thin air, Air- another thing you can't explain in your theory, or How this single cell organism made different plants, species which are nothing alike, other then they are made of living matter. Shows me that many of you know GOD is real and aren't willing to state it because you don't want to worship GOD, and you are only here because you are scared that someone is reading this who might be looking for the truth may find it. So you spam and insult and cannot stop posting on my thread because this idea literally is painful to you. The idea that someone may find the truth about GOD.
Love you all and hope you all realize how much you should fear THE LORD.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

I will be posting lots of info soon, with pics and videos. stay tuned.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Just had a chat with the nice J.W.'s that frequent my place.
> 
> They couldn't make free will and god's plan compatible. They told me they'd have to come back a talk with me again.


Those witnesses are a cult which don't follow the Laws of GOD and purposely made a religion so you can sin and not have to follow GOD's Laws, (Like almost all fake religions) and I have told you literally over and over and over the answer to your question, so this again is proof like I said in post 901 that you are not looking for the truth, you could have told them what I told you and maybe they wouldn't be in a cult anymore but no, you wanted to ask them something you already know the answer to, to look "smart" and to deceive people. Asking answers I already explained, and bragging about how ignorant cults can't answer them. I see what your'e doing.
GOD see's what your'e doing, GOD knows every thought you have. Fear GOD


----------



## Ceepea (May 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Hello,
> I see literally nothing but spam here, if you have actual evidence (which you don't) of your or any other religion being true, go ahead and post so I can explain to you and the others that are reading how it's fake. ( I know it's fake because I know the truth from first hand experience so looking up the truth isn't hard) Also the fact that you ignore all of the answers I have given you about your religion, and skip to something else like a crab with a shell that you think resembles a face which. Even though this crab exist in the same time period of humans and literally no where is the world is there any creature (crab included) that switched to a different species through "evolving" or have any evidence that would support anything of what your saying or said to even incline a suggestion of your theory of humans being coming from a one super cell organism that comes from nothing, just appears in thin air. Along with your theory of how the universe was made. I'm sure there was a big bang when GOD made creation LOL but that's not what you're saying.
> Also because I have literally and repetitively explained your six skeletons that you think come from whales is supported by literally nothing by science and facts, but only supported by other people who follow your "religion" of denying the fact that there is a CREATOR. Also because I have explained and given you so much information that is true which you can look up and it will still be true unlike anything you have posted. And the fact that some of you are trying to insinuate that I am this "nevaeh" man who claims to be THE SON OF GOD( Which is something so blasphemous and ignorant I cannot fathom) literally shows me many of you are not posting here because your'e seeking the truth but because you are trying to cause calamity because this thread is talking about GOD. So because of the spam, and stating you believe in "darwinism" even though you have provided no theory on how the universe was made, matter, water, light, ect. Or any proof of your theory to why one would ever think that people came from "one single organism" or any proof that this "one single organism" can come from nothing and appear in thin air, Air- another thing you can't explain in your theory, or How this single cell organism made different plants, species which are nothing alike, other then they are made of living matter. Shows me that many of you know GOD is real and aren't willing to state it because you don't want to worship GOD, and you are only here because you are scared that someone is reading this who might be looking for the truth may find it. So you spam and insult and cannot stop posting on my thread because this idea literally is painful to you. The idea that someone may find the truth about GOD.
> Love you all and hope you all realize how much you should fear THE LORD.


You see the evidence.... and then say 'what evidence?'.

Moron. 

* “If someone doesn't value evidence, what evidence are you going to provide to prove that they should value it? If someone doesn’t value logic, what logical argument could you provide to show the importance of logic?” *

― Sam Harris


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

Oh the evidence I explained to be a false, and nothing more then a matter of opinion? With no logical sense at all. Interesting how you completely ignored post 903.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

As long with the millions of contradictions and impossible events that surround your "religion" but like I said before through your actions I can see your real motives. I don't think you follow this theory you just are trying to cause calamity like saying I'm someone else or asking question to ignorant cults that you have already been given the answer too. And ignoring, spamming, and insulting isn't going to trick anyone.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

If GOD wants someone to hear what I say, I assure you your ramblings will not stop it. Not yours "ceepea" not yours fightclub fan and not any of the other users which post nothing but insanity demonic logic which is without reasoning.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

This thread is for people who are sincerely looking for answers, not people who want to troll because of there emotions towards GOD. People who know the truth and continue to lie and to ask questions, they know the answer to, and try to deceive people, are not people who follow the religion of darwin (if there are actually any) but are people who are trying to do satans work by spreading confusion and lies when they know the truth, but don't like it. And won't follow it, and want others to join them in there rebellion and punishment.


----------



## Ceepea (May 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Those witnesses are a cult which don't follow the Laws of GOD and purposely made a religion so you can sin and not have to follow GOD's Laws, (Like almost all fake religions) and I have told you literally over and over and over the answer to your question, so this again is proof like I said in post 901 that you are not looking for the truth, you could have told them what I told you and maybe they wouldn't be in a cult anymore but no, you wanted to ask them something you already know the answer to, to look "smart" and to deceive people.


Your answer wouldn't satisfy the simplest mind. I'm looking for a real answer that actually makes sense. You have provided nothing of the sort.



> Asking answers I already explained, and bragging about how ignorant cults can't answer them. I see what your'e doing.
> GOD see's what your'e doing, GOD knows every thought you have. Fear GOD


I don't fear the non-existent.

LOL - besides. if god existed, god knew I was going to type this before he created the universe. 

So, I'll ask you again, if god knows what I'm going to do, what are the chances that I do something different?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Your answer wouldn't satisfy the simplest mind. I'm looking for a real answer that actually makes sense. You have provided nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See this is what I'm talking about trying to deceive people, trying to spam the thread with ignorant contradicting questions I have answered on what? page 5 or something I think it stared on? I Continued to answer repeatedly for a number of pages, because I thought you couldn't grasp what I was saying. But you do.... You expect me to believe you forgot? No, I know you remember and you purposely asked those cult witnesses this question hoping they didn't know. I know why you are doing what you are doing as I said in post 903, 905, 906, 907 and 908 ^^^ which is on this page and I proved with questions your religion is complete lie from the devil and evil men, like all these religions and denominations that are around today that teach it's okay to sin, and hell isn't real, or LORD JESUS CHRIST GOD isn't the SON of THE ALMIGHTY MOST HOLY CREATOR. 
But I will explain again for those who might of skipped to the last page (if you did go back you missed a lot of important things, just look for my post to avoid all the spam, I know I answer a lot of questions over and over but for a while I really thought he didn't understand LOL, and it's not just ignorant questions answered repeatedly (what they wanted) it's a lot of information that pertains to everyone.)
So as for you ignorant question which you claim proves that you don't have free will. Even though I know you know, and are just trying to spam the thread, hoping someone didn't read your questions earlier, and waste my time so I don't get a opportunity to post the more info and pics and videos I keep mentioning I will be doing soon.( Which I will )
The fact that GOD knows what decision you will choose doesn't, in any way insinuate or suggest that you do not have a free will. I know your'e going to reply with a email saying this makes no sense even though it does, and you know it does, any everyone knows it does, does this mean you were forced to make this decision? I know you understand this, and the fact that you think you can trick someone who is looking for the truth about GOD is ridiculous, if someone is actually looking for where they came from and what they are, they have already started there search for the truth and for GOD and will be saved, only heathens chose not to look into what they are and research because they aren't willing to change there lives. Everyone knows about GOD the only reasons why people don't desperately search for the truth, search for GOD and his way, is because the know they would have to change there lives. They then act like they aren't weak and act like they are just oblivious to GOD because, then they don't have to admit to others that they cannot walk in the path of righteousness and stop there sin. Atheist, catholics, mormons, witnesses, islam, even the church's which say they are "Christian" and follow GOD's laws and THE HOLY BIBLE go to church on Sunday and have pig roast in church and illuminati symbols of Satan in the churchs. There may be a Church out there that is legit but it's few and far in between.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

Your'e doing what the illuminati does, knows the truth and attempts to trick others.


----------



## Ceepea (May 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The fact that GOD knows what decision you will choose doesn't, in any way insinuate or suggest that you do not have a free will. I know your'e going to reply with a email saying this makes no sense even though it does,


^^This sentence = It's right because I say it is! You still haven't provided a *reason* as to *why* you think it makes sense. You haven't disproved my point or made a counter-point, all you've done is say 'IT MAKES SENSE'.... care to give an explanation?



> and you know it does, any everyone knows it does, does this mean you were forced to make this decision?


I, nor everyone, knows it makes sense. That statement in and of itself doesn't make sense, because *I'm saying it doesn't make sense right now.* How can *everyone* think it makes sense, when I don't and I know a shitload of other people who don't? Are me and other atheists not part of 'everyone'?



> I know you understand this, and the fact that you think you can trick someone who is looking for the truth about GOD is ridiculous, if someone is actually looking for where they came from and what they are, they have already started there search for the truth and for GOD and will be saved, only heathens chose not to look into what they are and research because they aren't willing to change there lives.


I'm saying if god exists, and has the property of omniscience, the knowledge god had of future events *had to* come to be. That means god knows everything that I've done/will do in my life before I've done it. That is _*fate*_. Regardless of what I think I might be choosing in my life, inevitably I will make the decisions god *knew* I would make. 

If you go into a store to buy a pop and god knows you'll buy a coke, there's no chance of buying anything but a coke. That is fate, and free will *cannot exist* in that scenario. It would _appear_ to be free will to us, but in reality things are happening the only way they actually could.

Not to mention the fact that any god that would create people, make them weak and disappointing and then blame *THEM *for it!! What the fuck is that?

"I love you, but if you fuck with me I'll torture you for eternity."

That is not a 'loving' concept. No loving thing would behave like that.



> Everyone knows about GOD the only reasons why people don't desperately search for the truth, search for GOD and his way, is because the know they would have to change there lives.


I don't search for treasure on random maps I find either. I need evidence before I invest my time into things. I've done a significant amount of study about the bible and religion, and there's nothing persuasive about it. It's old fables that are stolen from religions that came before Christianity and Judaism.



> They then act like they aren't weak and act like they are just oblivious to GOD because, then they don't have to admit to others that they cannot walk in the path of righteousness and stop there sin. Atheist, catholics, mormons, witnesses, islam, even the church's which say they are "Christian" and follow GOD's laws and THE HOLY BIBLE go to church on Sunday and have pig roast in church and illuminati symbols of Satan in the churchs. There may be a Church out there that is legit but it's few and far in between.


There's no 'legit' organization that worships a mythological creature.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND. To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will. Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice.
-post 98
 what don't you understand ceepea? You can choose anything...To worship GOD and not sin, Or to Hate GOD and defy his existence and kill people. Everything you do is your own decision GOD made you yes, and knows your decision. But GOD didn't make you sin. In fact GOD commands no one sins. We CAN as in have the ability, but can't because GOD forbids it. But we have freewill to do anything. You could run outside naked attacking stop signs singing the west side story, you have free will. I mean it would be a sin to go do that, children running around and such don't reveal your nakedness to anyone but your wife. But do you understand the concept?
-post 129
No one will stop you ( well the police will thankfully) No one is deciding your fate but you and your decisions.
-post 130
Ceepea, 
God isn't going to tell you what you're going to do before you do it, so you can change it from happening. God has made a list of things not to do, it's chapter Deuteronomy in the HOLY BIBLE, also in Mathew.
Okay here we go again...
Ceepea YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT GOD KNOWS, and therefore you cannot make a decision to do the opposite of whatever you would normally do!?!?!?!
Durden your not saying anything other than I can't prove GOD to you and you won't do research or try to communicate with GOD and I can't make you.. LOL Is this your excuse of why it's okay for people to live in sin? You know and I know what is wrong and this lack of a excuse isn't a excuse.
-Post 163

Yes, I have been made to be saved, but chosen to be saved because of the decisions I made, with the decisions of free will that GOD gave, that GOD knows I will always make, even though it took many many wrong tries to achieve. Yes, some people have been made for the glory of God's destruction. But because God knows the decisions they will make over and over with the same gift of freewill which the righteous have.
-post 195

Because you warned that boxer over and over just as much as you warned the others that have turned and lived, he was doomed to lose unless he prayed to GOD, but he wouldn't. How then can he complain? Say GOD made me this way? With freewill you make yourself a certain way, and GOD knows who these people will be because he is ALL KNOWING how are you not getting this?
-post 203
You are saying you want GOD to pursue people who defy him in a special way, and by not doing this free will doesn't exist. This statement is not logical.
-post 205
Free will also comes with rewards and penalty's. Free will is a great responsibility
-post 206
Which post didn't you read? LOL is anyone else reading this? IF YOUR A EVIL PERSON IT"S BECAUSE YOU CHOSE TO BE. Every second that passes is a chance to change your way, it's not GOD's fault you don't.
-post 209

The fact GOD knows if a mans evil or good does not defy free will. Your insults again not appreciated, need I remind you I have been talking time to answer YOUR questions? Over and over in various levels of details.

-post 213


Ceepea said:


> You've failed to answer anything, other than your final belief. That 'god gave us free will and god knows everything'.
> 
> Every time I've tried to coax an answer out of you as to WHY you believe that, we get to the point where I ask you, "what are the chances that you do the opposite of what god, with his omniscience, has known you will do since before time existed?"
> 
> And you never answer....


Because it's a foolish question! GOD only knows what your going to do because your going to do it! You want me to say foolishly "uhh zeroo" so you can say "see no free will!" but you fail to realize GOD knows what your going to do because you choose to do it with free will!!!!! DO YOU UNDERSTAND?

-post 228

Lol did you just decide this? A omnipotent GOD can't grant free will LOL.. Read what you're saying
"Omniscience requires omnipotence, and an omnipotent being with the ability to see the future leaves no room for free will."

Do you think your'e fooling anyone? Stop spamming, trolling, and doing the work of Satan. It would be one thing if you were asking serious questions. I know what your'e doing. It's obvious.


----------



## Ceepea (May 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND. To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will. Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice.
> -post 98


Saying ;everyone has a choice' isn't an explanation. How does everyone have a choice if god knows what you'll do? You are destined or fated to choose that thing. You still haven't demonstrated anything you dumb ass. Give me an explanation as to HOW people have a choice when their future is *KNOWN.* If the future is known then what will happen will happen, and all your 'choices' mean nothing because you will ultimately do what you're fated to do. Unless you're saying you can do something OTHER than what god KNOWS.



> what don't you understand ceepea? You can choose anything...To worship GOD and not sin, Or to Hate GOD and defy his existence and kill people.


You can choose anything...... as long as it's exaclty what god knows you'll do. However, you cannot do anything that god doesn't doesn't know will happen.



> Everything you do is your own decision GOD made you yes, and knows your decision. But GOD didn't make you sin. In fact GOD commands no one sins.


God would have the option to make no one sin. God knew exactly how many people would sin before they existed. He could have made people perfect, without sin and without the urge to sin. But apparently he chose not to. He chose to willingly send billions of people to hell, knowing full well they would go to hell....for eternity.



> We CAN as in have the ability, but can't because GOD forbids it. But we have freewill to do anything. You could run outside naked attacking stop signs singing the west side story, you have free will. I mean it would be a sin to go do that, children running around and such don't reveal your nakedness to anyone but your wife. But do you understand the concept?
> -post 129
> No one will stop you ( well the police will thankfully) No one is deciding your fate but you and your decisions.
> -post 130


I hear what you're saying but it doesn't logically follow. I understand what you're trying to say, and I'm saying it's much more complicated than your simplistic analogy. Why would anyone who loves you and has the ability to do anything willingly send people to hell? Knowing full well what they were going to do, and still sending them there? lol



> Ceepea,
> God isn't going to tell you what you're going to do before you do it, so you can change it from happening.


You can't change what god knows will happen. That would mean you could surprise god... God would never be watching what you'll do in suspense... he knows exact what's going to happen. 



> God has made a list of things not to do, it's chapter Deuteronomy in the HOLY BIBLE, also in Mathew.
> Okay here we go again...
> Ceepea YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT GOD KNOWS, and therefore you cannot make a decision to do the opposite of whatever you would normally do!?!?!?!


You don't know what the fuck you're talking about. Whatever you end up doing, is the only thing you *could* have done. 



> Durden your not saying anything other than I can't prove GOD to you and you won't do research or try to communicate with GOD and I can't make you.. LOL Is this your excuse of why it's okay for people to live in sin? You know and I know what is wrong and this lack of a excuse isn't a excuse.
> -Post 163
> 
> Yes, I have been made to be saved, but chosen to be saved because of the decisions I made, with the decisions of free will that GOD gave, that GOD knows I will always make, even though it took many many wrong tries to achieve. Yes, some people have been made for the glory of God's destruction. But because God knows the decisions they will make over and over with the same gift of freewill which the righteous have.
> ...





> Because it's a foolish question! GOD only knows what your going to do because your going to do it! You want me to say foolishly "uhh zeroo" so you can say "see no free will!" but you fail to realize GOD knows what your going to do because you choose to do it with free will!!!!! DO YOU UNDERSTAND?


Bwahahahahaahahaa!!!!! Oh man, you're still dodging the question because you can't reconcile your beliefs with what you'd have to say. If we truly have free will we would be surprising god..... It's not possible for anyone to truly KNOW what we're going to do, if we actually have free will. Free will means means non-deterministic. If god knows what you're going to do, it's already been pre-determined. 

Do you see how non-deterministic and per-determinded are antonyms? 

DO YOU UNDERSTAND?



> -post 228
> 
> Lol did you just decide this? A omnipotent GOD can't grant free will LOL.. Read what you're saying
> 
> ...


Satan doesn't exist. It's funny, when you have no argument you just claim people are spamming to change the subject. Nice play, coward.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Saying ;everyone has a choice' isn't an explanation. How does everyone have a choice if god knows what you'll do? You are destined or fated to choose that thing. You still haven't demonstrated anything you dumb ass. Give me an explanation as to HOW people have a choice when their future is *KNOWN.* If the future is known then what will happen will happen, and all your 'choices' mean nothing because you will ultimately do what you're fated to do. Unless you're saying you can do something OTHER than what god KNOWS.
> 
> 
> You can choose anything...... as long as it's exaclty what god knows you'll do. However, you cannot do anything that god doesn't doesn't know will happen.
> ...




"How does everyone have a choice if god knows what you'll do? "--- Only in a warped mind would this be contradicting your choices, there isn't a illusion of free will you literally decide what you do. Beyond insane logic, seriously..


----------



## tyler.durden (May 31, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "How does everyone have a choice if god knows what you'll do? "--- Only in a warped mind would this be contradicting your choices, there isn't a illusion of free will you literally decide what you do. Beyond insane logic, seriously..


This topic has been around for centuries argued by men much smarter than any of us. BB's logic is dead on, he's not giving an opinion, it is simply logic. Term Logic is very structured and disciplined, much like math. Logic has definite rules, there is no your logic, my logic, their logic. There is only logic, and one is either executing it correctly or they are not. This takes training, it needs to be learned. It is not inborn, and much of it is counter-intuitive. So the question is who has studied logic, and to what degree? I know BB has a philosophy degree, while I'm not sure that GD has actually completed HS.

Making an actual decision requires more than one possible outcome. If an omniscient being already knows how all situations pan out, there is not more than one possible outcome, there is only one. The one that the omniscient being foresees. If there was truly free will, there would actually be more than one possible choice, thus more than one possible outcome, and the omniscient being couldn't know which you'd choose until the very moment you make the choice. Thus, the being wouldn't be omniscient. Logically, free will and omniscience cannot exist simultaneously, it's one or the other (although beings can certainly have the illusion of free will, the feeling that they are choosing from more than one option when only one exists). It is similar to the fact one cannot be here and not here at the same time, anyone claiming that this is physically possible obviously has no training in the discipline of logic...


----------



## MonkeyChimp (May 31, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Unless you're saying you can do something OTHER than what god KNOWS.
> You can choose anything...... as long as it's exaclty what god knows you'll do. However, you cannot do anything that god doesn't doesn't know will happen.
> 
> You can't change what god knows will happen. That would mean you could surprise god... God would never be watching what you'll do in suspense... he knows exact what's going to happen.
> .


omfg you 2 are STILL on that?

Onan proved freewill is bullcrap. God killed him because he didn't impregnate his brother's wife, he thought it was an insult to his brother.
END OF DEBATE.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onan


----------



## Ceepea (May 31, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "How does everyone have a choice if god knows what you'll do? "--- Only in a warped mind would this be contradicting your choices, there isn't a illusion of free will you literally decide what you do. Beyond insane logic, seriously..


TD summed it up great.... not that I expect you to understand.

If god knows what you're going to do, all the decisions you make or made, all the thinking you do in your head to come to a conclusion, were all put into place by god in the first place, and he knows what you'll choose in the end. So, you never had the option of choosing anything *but *the choices you made. If god knows what you're going to do at all times, then a very specific series of events are going to unfold, according to what god knows will happen. It is not possible to deviate from that path, so to the person, it seems like they're making choices but in reality everything you 'choose' to do has already been foreseen by god, and all your decisions have already been mapped out.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 31, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Your'e doing what the illuminati does, knows the truth and attempts to trick others.




shhh... dont tell anybody about the secret handshake,,,anything but that.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 31, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Saying ;everyone has a choice' isn't an explanation. How does everyone have a choice if god knows what you'll do? You are destined or fated to choose that thing. You still haven't demonstrated anything you dumb ass. Give me an explanation as to HOW people have a choice when their future is *KNOWN.* If the future is known then what will happen will happen, and all your 'choices' mean nothing because you will ultimately do what you're fated to do. Unless you're saying you can do something OTHER than what god KNOWS.
> 
> 
> You can choose anything...... as long as it's exaclty what god knows you'll do. However, you cannot do anything that god doesn't doesn't know will happen.
> ...


Like I said only in some warped mind would this be a contradicting statement, yes GOD knows who will do what, and knows who will go to Hell and who will go to Heaven. And has given us all the options to ether follow GOD will or not to. You claiming you don't have the option to follow GOD's will is ignorant.
Yes, GOD could of made us all programmed not to sin, but if you make a creation programmed to love you it doesn't really love you does it? And the fact that a few people who also seem to be here for no other, reason then to attempt to mock the CREATOR MOST HOLY also deny what i'm saying to be true, doesn't change the reality of the situation. 
The time to change is now, hope you all understand


----------



## ghostdriver (May 31, 2014)

Time is something literally carrying you to your fate, which you can't stop. Time is a illusion that separates us from the outcome of our decisions. Decide your life now, free will is real and no one has a excuse not to change.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 31, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Time is something literally carrying you to your fate, which you can't stop. Time is a illusion that separates us from the outcome of our decisions. Decide your life now, free will is real and no one has a excuse not to change.


You should elaborate more with that one,I mean really.
Individuals who think in the same manner such as yourself, tend to think that they get an "I told you so" in the "afterlife" or that they have some special subjective pedastool to preach from, because they truely believe that they have had a revelation giving them all of the answers to life.When it really means that they are in fact delusional and when staring that answer straight in the face, where one may actualy be wrong and start to question those beliefs,they turn around and make believe that these are thoughts from the "devil" and that more prayer is needed to sway themselves from a potentialy more understanding and open point of view of the world.Do you really carry a truely honest discourse within yourself?Or do you simply let all of the other voices do the talking?
Just how honest are you with yourself Ghosty?I ask this, because it seems as though you are relentlessly lying to yourself without actualy realizing it ,in my totaly honest opinion.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 31, 2014)

So you think I don't believe in GOD and i'm going to Hell. LOL What have you been reading for the past almost fifty pages?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 31, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> So you think I don't believe in GOD and i'm going to Hell. LOL What have you been reading for the past almost fifty pages?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 31, 2014)

^^^lol don't spam, with demonic nonsense.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 31, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> So you think I don't believe in GOD and i'm going to Hell


Who said anything about you going to hell?
Did you even read my post?




ghostdriver said:


> LOL What have you been reading for the past almost fifty pages?


.How could I have missed it?I didnt skip anything,,just the better majority of huge piles of scripture you post.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> You should elaborate more with that one,I mean really.
> Individuals who think in the same manner such as yourself, tend to think that they get an "I told you so" in the "afterlife" or that they have some special subjective pedastool to preach from, because they truely believe that they have had a revelation giving them all of the answers to life.When it really means that they are in fact delusional and when staring that answer straight in the face, where one may actualy be wrong and start to question those beliefs,they turn around and make believe that these are thoughts from the "devil" and that more prayer is needed to sway themselves from a potentialy more understanding and open point of view of the world.Do you really carry a truely honest discourse within yourself?Or do you simply let all of the other voices do the talking?
> Just how honest are you with yourself Ghosty?I ask this, because it seems as though you are relentlessly lying to yourself without ---actualy realizing it ,in my totaly honest opinion.


-- "I told you so in the afterlife"?
-- "How Honest are you with yourself" ?
Like I said you should read page forty over again, and many other pages which talk about GOD literally picking me up off from the ground when I was suicidal, or seeing a vision which recently happened, or being saved from a raging flood when I was a child by "white lights" the witnesses claim, I wouldn't know I was like 2. Or the demonic encounters which I got punched in the pace a few weeks ago while chilling smoking in a car with my friend after we witnessed some demonic display of lights. - Just a few examples.
Not to mention that thinking GOD doesn't exist is one of the most blaspheme things and completely illogical things I have ever heard. I could be here all day explaining the lunacy of that, which I have done before. And you think I have doubt of GOD? No only a warped mind would ignore reality and conjure up a fake religion.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom." Which has the ability to create. -Post 859

More info, pic, videos about creation,mankind,angels and GOD is coming up soon!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^^^lol don't spam, with demonic nonsense.


is that all you got... just calling it demonic nonsense


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

No I also said stop spamming the thread, If you think you have something intelligent to say do so, but don't spam the thread.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Jun 1, 2014)

Get back to talking about free will
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuroscience_of_free_will
^ that's the NeuroScience of freewill.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea, Yes GOD knew all that was going to happen, why do I need to repeat something that's in writing? THIS IS ALL MADE FOR MANKIND. To experience the truth of GOD, which there in lays the glory of GOD. Just because GOD knows what we are going to do before we do it, does not mean we do not have free will. If GOD made us so we didn't choose, what we chose, then it wouldn't be free will. Yes GOD set the stage and started the show and knows the ending (or lack there of a ending) but EVERYONE has a choice.
> -post 98
> what don't you understand ceepea? You can choose anything...To worship GOD and not sin, Or to Hate GOD and defy his existence and kill people. Everything you do is your own decision GOD made you yes, and knows your decision. But GOD didn't make you sin. In fact GOD commands no one sins. We CAN as in have the ability, but can't because GOD forbids it. But we have freewill to do anything. You could run outside naked attacking stop signs singing the west side story, you have free will. I mean it would be a sin to go do that, children running around and such don't reveal your nakedness to anyone but your wife. But do you understand the concept?
> -post 129
> ...





ghostdriver said:


> Hello,
> I see literally nothing but spam here, if you have actual evidence (which you don't) of your or any other religion being true, go ahead and post so I can explain to you and the others that are reading how it's fake. ( I know it's fake because I know the truth from first hand experience so looking up the truth isn't hard) Also the fact that you ignore all of the answers I have given you about your religion, and skip to something else like a crab with a shell that you think resembles a face which. Even though this crab exist in the same time period of humans and literally no where is the world is there any creature (crab included) that switched to a different species through "evolving" or have any evidence that would support anything of what your saying or said to even incline a suggestion of your theory of humans being coming from a one super cell organism that comes from nothing, just appears in thin air. Along with your theory of how the universe was made. I'm sure there was a big bang when GOD made creation LOL but that's not what you're saying.
> Also because I have literally and repetitively explained your six skeletons that you think come from whales is supported by literally nothing by science and facts, but only supported by other people who follow your "religion" of denying the fact that there is a CREATOR. Also because I have explained and given you so much information that is true which you can look up and it will still be true unlike anything you have posted. And the fact that some of you are trying to insinuate that I am this "nevaeh" man who claims to be THE SON OF GOD( Which is something so blasphemous and ignorant I cannot fathom) literally shows me many of you are not posting here because your'e seeking the truth but because you are trying to cause calamity because this thread is talking about GOD. So because of the spam, and stating you believe in "darwinism" even though you have provided no theory on how the universe was made, matter, water, light, ect. Or any proof of your theory to why one would ever think that people came from "one single organism" or any proof that this "one single organism" can come from nothing and appear in thin air, Air- another thing you can't explain in your theory, or How this single cell organism made different plants, species which are nothing alike, other then they are made of living matter. Shows me that many of you know GOD is real and aren't willing to state it because you don't want to worship GOD, and you are only here because you are scared that someone is reading this who might be looking for the truth may find it. So you spam and insult and cannot stop posting on my thread because this idea literally is painful to you. The idea that someone may find the truth about GOD.
> Love you all and hope you all realize how much you should fear THE LORD.


-post 901
Like I said only in some warped mind would this be a contradicting statement, yes GOD knows who will do what, and knows who will go to Hell and who will go to Heaven. And has given us all the options to ether follow GOD will or not to. You claiming you don't have the option to follow GOD's will is ignorant.
Yes, GOD could of made us all programmed not to sin, but if you make a creation programmed to love you it doesn't really love you does it? And the fact that a few people who also seem to be here for no other, reason then to attempt to mock the CREATOR MOST HOLY also deny what i'm saying to be true, doesn't change the reality of the situation.

-post 920


ghostdriver said:


> Like I said only in some warped mind would this be a contradicting statement, yes GOD knows who will do what, and knows who will go to Hell and who will go to Heaven. And has given us all the options to ether follow GOD will or not to. You claiming you don't have the option to follow GOD's will is ignorant.
> Yes, GOD could of made us all programmed not to sin, but if you make a creation programmed to love you it doesn't really love you does it? And the fact that a few people who also seem to be here for no other, reason then to attempt to mock the CREATOR MOST HOLY also deny what i'm saying to be true, doesn't change the reality of the situation.
> The time to change is now, hope you all understand


 Do you really think you need to ask me again?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a lot of things I haven't talked about, so asking me to repeat myself when the answer is already before you is just trying to delay me.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

With lots of fun information and pictures and videos. So stay tuned


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 1, 2014)

so did every person mentioned in the bible have free will


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> so did every person mentioned in the bible have free will


I don't mind answering this question actually because, it's not the same question.

Yes, every man and angel has free will. However doing evil allows man to be influenced by GOD's punishment. Which can involve a "hardness of heart" or a "depraved mind" which is a delusion that GOD has allowed demons to put on you, because GOD is no longer with you and protecting you, which in turn makes one listen to insane logic and to do insane things.
We see a lot of this in today's world and especially in this thread.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

These things happen in THE HOLY BIBLE which is the past, and continue to happen to this day.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't mind answering this question actually because, it's not the same question.
> 
> Yes, every man and angel has free will. However doing evil allows man to be influenced by GOD's punishment. Which can involve a "hardness of heart" or a "depraved mind" which is a delusion that GOD has allowed demons to put on you, because GOD is no longer with you and protecting you, which in turn makes one listen to insane logic and to do insane things.
> We see a lot of this in today's world and especially in this thread.


.
*Exo 11:9* And the LORD said unto Moses, Pharaoh shall not hearken unto you; that my wonders may be multiplied in the land of Egypt.
Exo 11:10 And Moses and Aaron did all these wonders before Pharaoh: and the LORD hardened Pharaoh's heart, so that he would not let the children of Israel go out of his land.
*Exo 10:1* And the LORD said unto Moses, Go in unto Pharaoh: for I have hardened his heart, and the heart of his servants, that I might shew these my signs before him:
Exo 10:27 But the LORD hardened Pharaoh's heart, and he would not let them go.
Rom 9:17 For the scripture saith unto Pharaoh, Even for this same purpose have I raised thee up, that I might shew my power in thee, and that my name might be declared throughout all the earth.
Rom 9:18 Therefore hath he mercy on whom he will _have mercy,_ and whom he will he hardeneth.
Rom 9:19 Thou wilt say then unto me, Why doth he yet find fault? For who hath resisted his will?
Rom 9:20 Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed _it,_ Why hast thou made me thus?
Rom 9:21 Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour?
Rom 9:22_What_ if God, willing to shew _his_ wrath, and to make his power known, endured with much longsuffering the vessels of wrath fitted to destruction:
Eph 1:5
Having predestinated us unto the adoption of children by Jesus Christ to himself, according to the good pleasure of his will,
Eph 1:11 In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the purpose of him who worketh all things after the counsel of his own will:


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't mind answering this question actually because, it's not the same question.
> 
> Yes, every man and angel has free will. However doing evil allows man to be influenced by GOD's punishment. Which can involve a "hardness of heart" or a "depraved mind" which is a delusion that GOD has allowed demons to put on you, because GOD is no longer with you and protecting you, which in turn makes one listen to insane logic and to do insane things.
> We see a lot of this in today's world and especially in this thread.


What did I say before you posted this?
Yes, every man and angel has free will. However doing evil allows man to be influenced by GOD's punishment. Which can involve a "hardness of heart" or a "depraved mind" which is a delusion that GOD has allowed demons to put on you, because GOD is no longer with you and protecting you, which in turn makes one listen to insane logic and to do insane things.

Exactly so why do I have to re-post?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What did I say before you posted this?
> Yes, every man and angel has free will. However doing evil allows man to be influenced by GOD's punishment. Which can involve a "hardness of heart" or a "depraved mind" which is a delusion that GOD has allowed demons to put on you, because GOD is no longer with you and protecting you, which in turn makes one listen to insane logic and to do insane things.
> 
> Exactly so why do I have to re-post?


so explain each verse that I posted...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> .
> *Exo 11:9* And the LORD said unto Moses, Pharaoh shall not hearken unto you; that my wonders may be multiplied in the land of Egypt.
> Exo 11:10 And Moses and Aaron did all these wonders before Pharaoh: and the LORD hardened Pharaoh's heart, so that he would not let the children of Israel go out of his land.
> *Exo 10:1* And the LORD said unto Moses, Go in unto Pharaoh: for I have hardened his heart, and the heart of his servants, that I might shew these my signs before him:
> ...


^^^See? So the excuse of I can't doesn't work. You have free will to worship GOD or not to.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^^^See? So the excuse of I can't doesn't work. You have free will to worship GOD or not to.


just as I thought...you don't even know your own bible which is your god


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^^^See? So the excuse of I can't doesn't work. You have free will to worship GOD or not to.


No I answered you, you just had to click your quote and where I interjected as you requested.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

Your'e insults strongly suggest that your'e not here to obtain any information.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No I answered you, you just had to click your quote and where I interjected as you requested.


you didn't answer shit..."You made yourself this way and brought this upon yourself" what does that mean ?
Rom 9:18 Therefore hath he mercy on whom he will _have mercy,_ and whom he will he hardeneth.[ this says that he creates some for mercy and some for no mercy]
Rom 9:19 Thou wilt say then unto me, Why doth he yet find fault? For who hath resisted his will?[so who has resisted his will not me and neither have you]
Rom 9:20 Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed _it,_ Why hast thou made me thus? [can we complain no... do we yes]
Rom 9:21 Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour? [so this potter can form the clay anyway that he desires... the potter is god by the way] the problem with religion is you don't see what the authors of the books are trying to convey in their stories...they are telling stories about a GOD which implies power beyond your thoughts a god that can do any damn thing that he desires...because he is god the potter and he can make us; stupid, smart, black , white, brown, whole or deformed...that's what makes him GOD...so if your going teach about a book I suggest that you accept yourself for what you are , and others for what they are...and by the way if you are going to try to live the story...then get your facts straight...because you don't shit about the GOD the authors are writing about


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> you didn't answer shit..."You made yourself this way and brought this upon yourself" what does that mean ?
> Rom 9:18 Therefore hath he mercy on whom he will _have mercy,_ and whom he will he hardeneth.[ this says that he creates some for mercy and some for no mercy]
> Rom 9:19 Thou wilt say then unto me, Why doth he yet find fault? For who hath resisted his will?[so who has resisted his will not me and neither have you]
> Rom 9:20 Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed _it,_ Why hast thou made me thus? [can we complain no... do we yes]
> Rom 9:21 Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour? [so this potter can form the clay anyway that he desires... the potter is god by the way] the problem with religion is you don't see what the authors of the books are trying to convey in their stories...they are telling stories about a GOD which implies power beyond your thoughts a god that can do any damn thing that he desires...because he is god the potter and he can make us; stupid, smart, black , white, brown, whole or deformed...that's what makes him GOD...so if your going teach about a book I suggest that you accept yourself for what you are , and others for what they are...and by the way if you are going to try to live the story...then get your facts straight...because you don't shit about the GOD the authors are writing about





Again insults shows your intent on here.
You said
"you didn't answer shit..."You made yourself this way and brought this upon yourself" what does that mean ?"
Well I did answer you, then I went through and answered each separately like you asked. Then you replied with erroneous statements and insults. I'm use to repeating myself on this thread now, I will do it again.

Yes, every man and angel has free will. However doing evil allows man to be influenced by GOD's punishment. Which can involve a "hardness of heart" or a "depraved mind" which is a delusion that GOD has allowed demons to put on you, because GOD is no longer with you and protecting you, which in turn makes one listen to insane logic and to do insane things.

Then you asked what this means.

Eph 1:11 In whom also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestinated according to the purpose of him who worketh all things after the counsel of his own will:----- The people GOD saved based upon there decisions they made with there own free will, to worship and praise GOD which anyone has the ability to do

Then you asked what this means.
Rom 9:21 Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour?
Which I said
-----------------You made yourself this way and brought this upon yourself.
Then you said

Rom 9:18 Therefore hath he mercy on whom he will _have mercy,_ and whom he will he hardeneth.[ this says that he creates some for mercy and some for no mercy]

----No you're wrong, I just explained to you. Allow me to go into a deeper explanation. To understand THE HOLY BIBLE you can't just take one sentence out you must read the pretext.
The sentence before states
18 Therefore hath he mercy on whom he will have mercy, and whom he will he hardeneth.
20 Nay but, O man, who art thou that repliest against God? Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus?
21 Hath not the potter power over the clay, of the same lump to make one vessel unto honour, and another unto dishonour?
22 What if God, willing to shew his wrath, and to make his power known, endured with much longsuffering the vessels of wrath fitted to destruction:
23 And that he might make known the riches of his glory on the vessels of mercy, which he had afore prepared unto glory,

This is explaining why GOD would do the following of what I said earlier


"Yes, every man and angel has free will. However doing evil allows man to be influenced by GOD's punishment. Which can involve a "hardness of heart" or a "depraved mind" which is a delusion that GOD has allowed demons to put on you, because GOD is no longer with you and protecting you, which in turn makes one listen to insane logic and to do insane things."

To the men who repel against GOD, GOD has the right to put this delusion on them because GOD is punishing them letting them fall into the false of sense of security and to feel comfortable with there true decision in turn letting your true self and opinion come out. If I had a gun to your head and told you not sin you wouldn't. But if you are all alone and fall into the delusion you won't get punished your'e true feeling will come out. Even though this angers GOD to watch this person continue to Sin and Blaspheme.
I hope you understand. Love,
Me


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 1, 2014)

Ghost's argument;

"Even though the outcome to what you will do is already known, you still have a choice...." 

(As long as you choose what is already known to happen) lol

Hate to tell ya bud, but if the outcome is already set in stone the 'choice' you think you have is an illusion.

Fucking fact.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Ghost's argument;
> 
> "Even though the outcome to what you will do is already known, you still have a choice...."
> 
> ...


I didn't argue I gave you pages of facts, so all you have done is lie and post a spam video with vulgar cursing. Is it a argument if you tell someone the sky is blue? Or correcting them?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

I have so much to post I can't explain. Explaining why LORD JESUS CHRIST came when he did near the end and how LORD JESUS CHRIST is connected with many people before HIM. And how LORD JESUS CHRIST was with GOD before creation and how GOD created the creation through his Son. (If you only knew how important and blessed mankind is)
It will contain a lot of information, with pictures and videos. But it's going to take a long time to post might even have to do it in sessions. But for now enjoy this interesting miracles and wonders! Also I know these "locals in this section" (whom I haven't ever spoken to prior posting this thread) will be saying cursing and blaspheme claiming this isn't proof. I would like to say in advanced I have proven your'e darwin's Cult wrong, and no matter how devote of a follower you are posting mean spiteful and blasphemous things will not sway anyone to your religion, nor upset me. So I already proved how your religion has no evidence, and saying GOD didn't do what he did by creating existence. Which is ignorant because your only thing you call "evidence" that you think suggest your'e religion I explained it impossible because we know "matter" can't create "matter" and then you said what I'm telling you as a fact is contradicting it's self and I proved you wrong and explained and even copy and pasted multiple times

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


So yes this is "proof" however I'm posting it because I would like people to see miracles and wonders that GOD does and has done.


What a awesome reminder of HIS power!








Again only microscopic in size instead of the giant sign above, yet the awesomeness is so baffling.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminin


See my testimony's at page forty, here is another someone you all may recognize I know none of you know me. (that I know of LOL)






Love you all I will try to get that thread up soon or at least the beginning.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> -- "I told you so in the afterlife"?


Yes.It is a mannerism to describe the blindly cavalier and blatant attitude that your belief is not wrong, no matter what has been pointed out logicaly you ignore it, because you take no real consideration to something not god.Because it chinks at your righteous ego armor so you post more masturbation and how you are so saved from the devil ,sin and all of that nonsense.Not ever questioning it,holding to your faith so tightly that you become mentaly ill.When is the last time you had a thought that didnt involve god?


ghostdriver said:


> -- "How Honest are you with yourself" ?


Honest enough not to make believe in fairy tales.Or result to self diluded reasoning for the sake of being pious in gods eyes or anyone elses for that matter.



ghostdriver said:


> Like I said you should read page forty over again, and many other pages which talk about GOD literally picking me up off from the ground when I was suicidal, or seeing a vision which recently happened, or being saved from a raging flood when I was a child by "white lights" the witnesses claim, I wouldn't know I was like 2. Or the demonic encounters which I got punched in the pace a few weeks ago while chilling smoking in a car with my friend after we witnessed some demonic display of lights. - Just a few examples.


Yet You really cant prove it and yet to offer any substantial and credible proof to any of the members on RIU, that those were what you think they were,even with your tall story's.



ghostdriver said:


> Not to mention that thinking GOD doesn't exist is one of the most blaspheme things and completely illogical things I have ever heard


Oh is it? You have yet to prove god,(or anyone else for that matter) even with your terrible examples of reality and rantings from your posts.Just because you believe something to exist ,dosent make it real or fact,you seem to conveniently over look anything not in alignment with your beliefs,I say its very narrow minded of you.



ghostdriver said:


> . I could be here all day explaining the lunacy of that, which I have done before


.

Explain away,Its nothing that I havent heard before.



ghostdriver said:


> And you think I have doubt of GOD?


I know you have a complex though.I have no doubts about that.



ghostdriver said:


> No only a warped mind would ignore reality and conjure up a fake religion.


You Sir, have just been nominated for "Most Ironic" member.How old are you anyway?




ghostdriver said:


> "You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous


You really do not know what youre talking about.But I know you'll keep pretending.Thats your endless circle to run around in.Im aware that I cant help you escape that circular logic that you construct your own perception with,you must decide for yourself to question God on your own.


.


ghostdriver said:


> The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom." Which has the ability to create. -Post 859



No I dont think so.It is in your head.Because only Odin can create,everybody knows that.







More info, pic, videos about creation,mankind,angels and GOD is coming up soon![/QUOTE]


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Yes.It is a mannerism to describe the blindly cavalier and blatant attitude that your belief is not wrong, no matter what has been pointed out logicaly you ignore it, because you take no real consideration to something not god.Because it chinks at your righteous ego armor so you post more masturbation and how you are so saved from the devil ,sin and all of that nonsense.Not ever questioning it,holding to your faith so tightly that you become mentaly ill.When is the last time you had a thought that didnt involve god?
> 
> Honest enough not to make believe in fairy tales.Or result to self diluded reasoning for the sake of being pious in gods eyes or anyone elses for that matter.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


WOW your'e quoting me, quoting you, and answering some of your own questions...????


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

Your'e definitely not reading what's going on anymore and losing (or lost) your grasp of reality.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2014)

WOW your'e quoting me, quoting you, and answering some of your own questions...????[/QUOTE]


Lmao You really are a clown.No one will ever take you seriously.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

Why are you insulting me because your copying and pasting me quoting you so I can answer your questions. Then copying and pasting what I quoted you saying and answering your own questions?
That's your own issue.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

rhetorical ^^^


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Your'e definitely not reading what's going on anymore and losing (or lost) your grasp of reality.


Oh? As though you actualy observe reality through a nonbias perception?,you want to tell me Im loosing it?LMAO dont kid yourself.The clarity of your mental state is quite apparent to any rational thinker.So do tell more.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2014)

You have a complex, a belief structure that your own mind is entrenched in,because you have obsessed on God for so long,It is a psychosis state that you have mentaly trained yourself to be in,whether you realize this or not.It will take alot of time and questioning for you to realize the state of delusion for what it is.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

Do you really think that insulting me changes these facts about your religion?
Don't embarrass yourself by continually insulting other people because your upset that you were wrong.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

You should seek knowledge and love people correcting you, correction is wisdom. Don't be offended, put the egos aside.


8 Reprove not a scorner, lest he hate thee: rebuke a wise man, and he will love thee.-Proverbs 9:8


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you really think that insulting me changes these facts about your religion?
> Don't embarrass yourself by continually insulting other people because your upset that you were wrong.



The embarassment belongs to your lack of sensibility and continual assertions of a belief a religion that is very much akin to a cult.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

I don't want to copy and paste 48 pages over again, I doubt your reading it anyways because of the fact at one point you were answering your own questions (talking to yourself that's also embarrassing) so when you insult people with nothing to explain your reasoning it's embarrassing yourself. When you insult people after your religion has been proven (I don't know how many times now) to be fake, and someone else is following the truth. Your embarrassing yourself.
I really don't care if you have "the last word" or post rather of the night lol, but I don't appreciate it because it is spam. I would rather not have to bother people with trying to scan through the rantings of insanity. Then I have to re-post


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You should seek knowledge and love people correcting you, correction is wisdom. Don't be offended, put the egos aside.
> 
> ,,Spare me your lecture,You should seek help from people who will give you the unorthadox brutal truth about your faith.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I didn't argue I gave you pages of facts, so all you have done is lie and post a spam video with vulgar cursing. Is it a argument if you tell someone the sky is blue? Or correcting them?


You made an assumption and based your entire argument off that assumption. Not to mention, you didn't even do a good job at it. 

Your argument hardly comes to a factual conclusion.

What I posted was your conclusion summed up.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 1, 2014)

I have so much to post I can't explain. Explaining why LORD JESUS CHRIST came when he did near the end and how LORD JESUS CHRIST is connected with them. And how LORD JESUS CHRIST was with GOD before creation and how GOD created the creation through his Son. (If you only knew how important and blessed mankind is)
It will contain a lot of information, with pictures and videos. But it's going to take a long time to post might even have to do it in sessions. But for now enjoy this interesting miracles and wonders! Also I know these "locals in this section" (whom I haven't ever spoken to prior posting this thread) will be saying cursing and blaspheme claiming this isn't proof. I would like to say in advanced I have proven your'e darwin's Cult wrong, and no matter how devote of a follower you are posting mean spiteful and blasphemous things will not sway anyone to your religion, nor upset me. So I already proved how your religion has no evidence, and saying GOD didn't do what he did by creating existence. Which is ignorant because your only thing you call "evidence" that you think suggest your'e religion I explained it's impossible because we know "matter" can't create "matter" and then you said what I'm telling you as a fact is contradicting it's self and I proved you wrong and explained and even copy and pasted multiple times

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


So yes this is "proof" however I'm posting it because I would like people to see miracles and wonders that GOD does and has done.

What a awesome reminder of HIS power!






Again only microscopic in size instead of the giant sign above, yet the awesomeness is still so baffling.
-------> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://cdn-assets.answersingenesis.org/img/articles/aid/v3/laminin.gif&imgrefurl=https://answersingenesis.org/biology/microbiology/laminin-and-the-cross/&h=279&w=180&tbnid=YJhFSDA1MCQkwM:&zoom=1&tbnh=186&tbnw=120&usg=__jEdhEi9Sqyo-cc5HG8FEzZWFPPA=&docid=2L_Y205OhAzLJM&itg=1&sa=X&ei=xCGMU7-LFOrlsATtwYDADQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJIBEPwdMAo 

Info of Laminin below 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminin <-----

See my testimony's at page forty, here is another someone you all may recognize I know none of you know me. (that I know of LOL)





Had to re-post because of spam, enjoy your night! Love you guys! Hope you all bow and kneel before GOD and beg for mercy through the Son LORD JESUS CHRIST. And beg to be accepted by the mighty sacrifice that has taken place for you to enter in the Kingdom of heaven with THE MOST HOLY MAJESTY ALPHA AND OMEGA.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 1, 2014)

^^Bullshit (re)post.

EDIT: Dammit dislexic... lol you ruined my post by like .5 seconds.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry about that,


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I have so much to post I can't explain. Explaining why LORD JESUS CHRIST came when he did near the end and how LORD JESUS CHRIST is connected with them. And how LORD JESUS CHRIST was with GOD before creation and how GOD created the creation through his Son. (If you only knew how important and blessed mankind is)
> It will contain a lot of information, with pictures and videos.
> 
> "You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.
> ...


Ghost, you have to show rational people that god exists before they're going to go along with your silly group think.

No person who has natural or learned critical thinking ability will give you the time of day.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
germs=Human beings
germs= made creation matter and light
germs made germs or germs have always been. Matter can't create mater unless it's THE ALMIGHTY OMNIPOTENT GOD
I will begin to ask you questions knowing the answer to prove your religion is wrong if you want me too. But you said you have proof I know what you think but I want your proof. This is like a islam man posting Qu'ran saying "this this is proof!" I would tell him the same thing i'm telling you this isn't proof this is your theory I already knew your blasphemous cult theory. I would then ask for proof again so where is all your proof you speak of? (asking knowing the answer because I am a witness of GOD) Then if you want I can begin to ask you questions ( knowing the answers) to have blatantly show you the irrational and obscure view your'e being tricked into.
- Post 804 answering your post 803
Response to your post not liking this post
And Claiming all creatures are built a certain way to swim, run, fly ect. is clearly proof of GOD not that bacteria are constantly trying to evolve into human beings with the ability also to be monkeys, elephants, giraffe, ect. lol this is a horrible blaspheme theory based on the noticing how animals are all built in a certain way to pertaining to how they live? So instead realizing GOD made everything the way it is for a reason stars, sun, earth temp, earth spin, all the animals and your fingers and toes, body ect. Your religion says "that's impossible you have never seen that happened so believe something else you have never seen that people and animals constantly evolve from bacteria and we don't know anything else but this is right we are positive, and even though there is no bacteria forming into creatures or humans or anything in which would EVER suggest this, we have no evidence at all for this idea, but because all the other options are wrong because we say science doesn't support that a being can create things, because we haven't seen it.? Well science says your'e wrong because batter can't create something from nothing, Only THE CREATOR GOD can.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD
http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
_*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1]The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale. _
_-If this was fact with real evidence all paleontologist would agree.
Pakicetus was originally described as being a mesonychid, but later research reclassified it as an early cetacean due to characteristic features of the inner ear found only incetaceans; namely, the large auditory bulla is formed from the ectotympanicbone only. It was then believed to be descended from mesonychids, according to Gingerich & Russell 1981. However, the redescription of the primitive, semi-aquatic artiodactyl Indohyus, and the discovery of its cetacean-like inner ear simultaneously put an end to the idea that whales were descended from mesonychids, while demonstrating that Pakicetus, and all other cetaceans, are artiodactyls. Thus, Pakicetus represents a transitional taxon between extinct land mammals and modern cetaceans.[4] 
- Gingerich again but then corrects himself when he finds what he calls "new evidence" LOL
-Gingerich also from the 2001 November issue on the walking whales LOL which
It was illustrated on the cover of Science as a semiaquatic, vaguely crocodilelike mammal, diving after fish.[5]_
- LOL completely not what it looks like on wikipedia
Somewhat more complete skeletal remains were discovered in 2001, prompting the view that _Pakicetus_ was primarily a land animal about the size of a wolf, and very similar in form to the related mesonychids. Thewissen et al. 2001 wrote that "Pakicetids were terrestrial mammals, no more amphibious than a tapir."[6]
However, Thewissen et al. 2009 argued that "the orbits ... of these cetaceans were located close together on top of the skull, as is common in aquatic animals that live in water but look at emerged objects. Just like _Indohyus_, limb bones of pakicetids areosteosclerotic, also suggestive of aquatic habitat"[7] (since heavy bones provide ballast). "This peculiarity could indicate that_Pakicetus_ could stand in water, almost totally immersed, without losing visual contact with the air."[8]
The _Pakicetus_ skeleton reveals several details regarding the creature's unique senses, and provides a newfound ancestral link between terrestrial and aquatic animals. As previously mentioned, the _Pakicetus'_ upward-facing eye placement was a significant indication of its habitat. Even more so, however, was its auditory abilities. Like all other cetaceans, _Pakicetus_ had a thickened skull bone known as the auditory bulla, which was specialized for underwater hearing.[9] Cetaceans also all categorically exhibit a large mandibular foramen within the lower jaw, which holds a fat pack and extends towards the ear, both of which are also associated with underwater hearing. "_Pakicetus_ is the only cetacean in which the mandibular foramen is small, as is the case in all terrestrial animals. It thus lacked the fat pad, and sounds reached its eardrum following the external auditory meatus as in terrestrial mammals. Thus the hearing mechanism of _Pakicetus_ is the only known intermediate between that of land mammals and aquatic cetaceans."[10]With both the auditory and visual senses in mind, as well as the typical diet of _Pakicetus_, one might assume the creature was able to attack both aquatic and terrestrial prey from a low vantage point.
- Your basically reading this and thinking because this creature isn't just like another one, it's got to be in the middle of it evolving phase LOL 
None of the features in question are any evidence of an evolutionary relationship. Even evolutionists admit that most of the theoretical relationships built on the basis of anatomical similarities between animals are completely untrustworthy. If the marsupial Tasmanian wolf and the common placental wolf had both been extinct for a long time, then it is no doubt that evolutionists would picture them in the same taxon and define them as very close relatives. However, we know that these two different animals, although strikingly similar in their anatomy, are very far from each other in the supposed evolutionary tree of life. (In fact their similarity indicates common design—not common descent.) Pakicetus, which _National Geographic_declared to be a ‘walking whale,’ was a unique species harboring different features in its body. In fact, Carroll, an authority on vertebrate paleontology, describes the Mesonychid family, of which_Pakicetus_ should be a member, as “exhibiting an odd combination of characters.”[3] Such prominent evolutionists as Gould accept that ‘mosaic creatures’ of this type cannot be considered as transitional forms.
Do you think the duck billed platypus turning into a complete duck?
So your'e saying GOD can't create creation and has always been? but the Universe can create and has always been? That's literally believing in something that you claim is impossible.
"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Praise THE LORD


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://cdn-assets.answersingenesis.org/img/articles/aid/v3/laminin.gif&imgrefurl=https://answersingenesis.org/biology/microbiology/laminin-and-the-cross/&h=279&w=180&tbnid=YJhFSDA1MCQkwM:&zoom=1&tbnh=186&tbnw=120&usg=__jEdhEi9Sqyo-cc5HG8FEzZWFPPA=&docid=2L_Y205OhAzLJM&itg=1&sa=X&ei=xCGMU7-LFOrlsATtwYDADQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJIBEPwdMAo

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminin



I updated this picture in the post above, 
illuminati just took the picture down on the heading on wikipedia


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://cdn-assets.answersingenesis.org/img/articles/aid/v3/laminin.gif&imgrefurl=https://answersingenesis.org/biology/microbiology/laminin-and-the-cross/&h=279&w=180&tbnid=YJhFSDA1MCQkwM:&zoom=1&tbnh=186&tbnw=120&usg=__jEdhEi9Sqyo-cc5HG8FEzZWFPPA=&docid=2L_Y205OhAzLJM&itg=1&sa=X&ei=xCGMU7-LFOrlsATtwYDADQ&sqi=2&ved=0CJIBEPwdMAo
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laminin
> 
> ...



Oh the illuminati took it down? that truly explains everything,,,, The reynolds wrap company just called and said you owe them alot of money.Your tinfoil hat conspiracy group is taking up all of the stock.

You think that the cross shape laminen protein is proof that supports your point of view, simply because of its molecular shape.While a line from biblical scripture coincides conveniently with your perception on this subject only to further dilude you into that bias assumption.
It is true that you carry a prejudgement to all things you can possibly lay eye upon in life,its apparent you view that everything must involve your creator and that you harbor a habitual zero tolerance of any other thought process not involving your god,when in reality you do not know as you claim to .<This is what you are showing everyone here,with all of the scripture and circular logic you do exhibit.

The fact that you post an already biased source of information about the laminen protein only further shows your logical dispostion.
Scientific study's have shown what laminen is.There is a good amount of data on its properites and how it benefits us anatomicaly.
No scientific record or study has indicated in the slightest, a correlation of the cross like shape of laminen to be linked to some biblical truth or to have given any credibility to the existence of any god.The cross like shape and what so many think it to be,( mostly religious individuals view it as a sign of "Gods fingerprint") is nothing more than subjective speculation and HAS NOT BEEN PROVEN.
It isnt actualy a sign of any kind but an observation within the extracellular matrix showing laminen to be one of the glues holding cellular structures together.

Another biblical lecture is on its way,Yet it will prove that you are stuck in an illogical way of thinking.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

It will contain a lot of information, with pictures and videos. But it's going to take a long time to post might even have to do it in sessions. But for now enjoy this interesting miracles and wonders! Also I know these "locals in this section" (whom I haven't ever spoken to prior posting this thread) will be saying cursing and blaspheme claiming this isn't proof. I would like to say in advanced I have proven your'e darwin's Cult wrong, and no matter how devote of a follower you are posting mean spiteful and blasphemous things will not sway anyone to your religion, nor upset me. So I already proved how your religion has no evidence, and saying GOD didn't do what he did by creating existence. Which is ignorant because your only thing you call "evidence" that you think suggest your'e religion I explained it's impossible because we know "matter" can't create "matter" and then you said what I'm telling you as a fact is contradicting it's self and I proved you wrong and explained and even copy and pasted multiple times
-post 963


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
> germs=Human beings
> germs= made creation matter and light
> germs made germs or germs have always been. Matter can't create mater unless it's THE ALMIGHTY OMNIPOTENT GOD
> ...


*Evidence of common descent* of living things has been discovered by scientists working in a variety of fields over many years. This evidence has demonstrated and verified the occurrence of evolution and provided a wealth of information on the natural processes by which the variety and diversity of life on Earth developed. This evidence supports the modern evolutionary synthesis, the current scientific theory that explains how and why life changes over time. Evolutionary biologists document evidence of common descent: making testable predictions, testing hypotheses, and developing theories that illustrate and describe its causes.

Comparison of the DNA genetic sequences of organisms has revealed that organisms that are phylogenetically close have a higher degree of DNA sequence similarity than organisms that are phylogenetically distant. Further evidence for common descent comes from genetic detritus such as pseudogenes, regions of DNA that are orthologous to a gene in a related organism, but are no longer active and appear to be undergoing a steady process of degeneration from cumulative mutations.

Fossils are important for estimating when various lineages developed in geologic time. As fossilization is an uncommon occurrence, usually requiring hard body parts and death near a site where sediments are being deposited, the fossil record only provides sparse and intermittent information about the evolution of life. Evidence of organisms prior to the development of hard body parts such as shells, bones and teeth is especially scarce, but exists in the form of ancient microfossils, as well as impressions of various soft-bodied organisms. The comparative study of the anatomy of groups of animals shows structural features that are fundamentally similar or homologous, demonstrating phylogenetic and ancestral relationships with other organisms, most especially when compared with fossils of ancient extinct organisms. Vestigial structures and comparisons in embryonic development are largely a contributing factor in anatomical resemblance in concordance with common descent. Since metabolic processes do not leave fossils, research into the evolution of the basic cellular processes is done largely by comparison of existing organisms’ physiology and biochemistry. Many lineages diverged at different stages of development, so it is possible to determine when certain metabolic processes appeared by comparing the traits of the descendants of a common ancestor. Universal biochemical organization and molecular variance patterns in all organisms also show a direct correlation with common descent.

Further evidence comes from the field of biogeography because evolution with common descent provides the best and most thorough explanation for a variety of facts concerning the geographical distribution of plants and animals across the world. This is especially obvious in the field of island biogeography. Combined with the theory of plate tectonics common descent provides a way to combine facts about the current distribution of species with evidence from the fossil record to provide a logically consistent explanation of how the distribution of living organisms has changed over time.

The development and spread of antibiotic resistant bacteria, like the spread of pesticide resistant forms of plants and insects provides evidence that evolution due to natural selection is an ongoing process in the natural world. Alongside this, are observed instances of the separation of populations of species into sets of new species (speciation). Speciation has been observed directly and indirectly in the lab and in nature. Multiple forms of such have been described and documented as examples for individual modes of speciation. Furthermore, *evidence of common descent* extends from direct laboratory experimentation with the artificial selection of organisms—historically and currently—and other controlled experiments involving many of the topics in the article. This article explains the different types of evidence for evolution with common descent along with many specialized examples of each.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Evidence from comparative physiology and biochemistry*
See also: Archaeogenetics, Common descent, Last universal ancestor, Most recent common ancestor, Timeline of evolution, Timeline of human evolution and Universal Code (Biology)
*Genetics*


While on board HMS _Beagle_, Charles Darwin collected numerous specimens, many new to science, which supported his later theory of evolution by natural selection.
One of the strongest evidences for common descent comes from the study of gene sequences. Comparative sequence analysis examines the relationship between the DNA sequences of different species,[1] producing several lines of evidence that confirm Darwin's original hypothesis of common descent. If the hypothesis of common descent is true, then species that share a common ancestor inherited that ancestor's DNA sequence, as well as mutations unique to that ancestor. More closely related species have a greater fraction of identical sequence and shared substitutions compared to more distantly related species.

The simplest and most powerful evidence is provided by phylogenetic reconstruction. Such reconstructions, especially when done using slowly evolving protein sequences, are often quite robust and can be used to reconstruct a great deal of the evolutionary history of modern organisms (and even in some instances of the evolutionary history of extinct organisms, such as the recovered gene sequences of mammoths or Neanderthals). These reconstructed phylogenies recapitulate the relationships established through morphological and biochemical studies. The most detailed reconstructions have been performed on the basis of the mitochondrial genomes shared by all eukaryotic organisms, which are short and easy to sequence; the broadest reconstructions have been performed either using the sequences of a few very ancient proteins or by using ribosomal RNA sequence.

Phylogenetic relationships also extend to a wide variety of nonfunctional sequence elements, including repeats, transposons, pseudogenes, and mutations in protein-coding sequences that do not result in changes in amino-acid sequence. While a minority of these elements might later be found to harbor function, in aggregate they demonstrate that identity must be the product of common descent rather than common function.

*Universal biochemical organisation and molecular variance patterns*
All known extant (surviving) organisms are based on the same biochemical processes: genetic information encoded as nucleic acid (DNA, or RNA for many viruses), transcribed into RNA, then translated into proteins (that is, polymers of amino acids) by highly conserved ribosomes. Perhaps most tellingly, the Genetic Code (the "translation table" between DNA and amino acids) is the same for almost every organism, meaning that a piece of DNA in a bacterium codes for the same amino acid as in a human cell. ATP is used as energy currency by all extant life. A deeper understanding of developmental biology shows that common morphology is, in fact, the product of shared genetic elements.[2] For example, although camera-like eyes are believed to have evolved independently on many separate occasions,[3] they share a common set of light-sensing proteins (opsins), suggesting a common point of origin for all sighted creatures.[4][5] Another noteworthy example is the familiar vertebrate body plan, whose structure is controlled by the homeobox (Hox) family of genes.

*DNA sequencing*
Comparison of the DNA sequences allows organisms to be grouped by sequence similarity, and the resulting phylogenetic trees are typically congruent with traditional taxonomy, and are often used to strengthen or correct taxonomic classifications. Sequence comparison is considered a measure robust enough to correct erroneous assumptions in the phylogenetic tree in instances where other evidence is scarce. For example, neutral human DNA sequences are approximately 1.2% divergent (based on substitutions) from those of their nearest genetic relative, the chimpanzee, 1.6% from gorillas, and 6.6% from baboons.[6][7] Genetic sequence evidence thus allows inference and quantification of genetic relatedness between humans and other apes.[8][9] The sequence of the 16S ribosomal RNA gene, a vital gene encoding a part of the ribosome, was used to find the broad phylogenetic relationships between all extant life. The analysis, originally done by Carl Woese, resulted in the three-domain system, arguing for two major splits in the early evolution of life. The first split led to modern Bacteria and the subsequent split led to modern Archaea and Eukaryotes.

Some DNA sequences are shared by very different organisms. It has been predicted by the theory of evolution that the differences in such DNA sequences between two organisms should roughly resemble both the biological difference between them according to their anatomy and the time that had passed since these two organisms have separated in the course of evolution, as seen in fossil evidence. The rate of accumulating such changes should be low for some sequences, namely those that code for critical RNA or proteins, and high for others that code for less critical RNA or proteins; but for every specific sequence, the rate of change should be roughly constant over time. These results have been experimentally confirmed. Two examples are DNA sequences coding for rRNA, which is highly conserved, and DNA sequences coding for fibrinopeptides (amino acid chains that are discarded during the formation of fibrin), which are highly non-conserved.[10]

*Endogenous retroviruses*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

Endogenous retroviruses (or ERVs) are remnant sequences in the genome left from ancient viral infections in an organism. The retroviruses (or virogenes) are always passed on to the next generation of that organism that received the infection. This leaves the virogene left in the genome. Because this event is rare and random, finding identical chromosomal positions of a virogene in two different species suggests common ancestry.[11] Cats (Felidae) present an notable instance of virogene sequences demonstrating common descent. The standard phylogenetic tree for Felidae have smaller cats (_Felis chaus_, _Felis silvestris_, _Felis nigripes_, and _Felis catus_) diverging from larger cats such as the subfamily Pantherinae and other carnivores. The fact that small cats have an ERV where the larger cats do not suggests that the gene was inserted into the ancestor of the small cats after the larger cats had diverged.[12] Another example of this is with humans and chimps. Humans contain numerous ERVs that comprise a considerable percentage of the genome. Sources vary, however, 1%[13] to 8%[14] has been proposed. Humans and chimps share seven different occurrences of virogenes while all primates share similar retroviruses congruent with phylogeny.[15]

*Proteins*
The proteomic evidence also supports the universal ancestry of life. Vital proteins, such as the ribosome, DNA polymerase, and RNA polymerase, are found in everything from the most primitive bacteria to the most complex mammals. The core part of the protein is conserved across all lineages of life, serving similar functions. Higher organisms have evolved additional protein subunits, largely affecting the regulation and protein-protein interaction of the core. Other overarching similarities between all lineages of extant organisms, such as DNA, RNA, amino acids, and the lipid bilayer, give support to the theory of common descent. Phylogenetic analyses of protein sequences from various organisms produce similar trees of relationship between all organisms.[16] The chirality of DNA, RNA, and amino acids is conserved across all known life. As there is no functional advantage to right- or left-handed molecular chirality, the simplest hypothesis is that the choice was made randomly by early organisms and passed on to all extant life through common descent. Further evidence for reconstructing ancestral lineages comes from junk DNA such as pseudogenes, "dead" genes that steadily accumulate mutations.[17]

*Pseudogenes*
Pseudogenes, also known as noncoding DNA, are extra DNA in a genome that do not get transcribed into RNA to synthesize proteins. Some of this noncoding DNA has known functions, but much of it has no known function and is called "Junk DNA". This is an example of a vestige since replicating these genes uses energy, making it a waste in many cases. A pseudogene can be produced when a coding gene accumulates mutations that prevent it from being transcribed, making it non-functional. But since it is not transcribed, it may disappear without affecting fitness, unless it has provided some beneficial function as non-coding DNA. Non-functional pseudogenes may be passed on to later species, thereby labeling the later species as descended from the earlier species.

*Other mechanisms*
There is also a large body of molecular evidence for a number of different mechanisms for large evolutionary changes, among them: genome and gene duplication, which facilitates rapid evolution by providing substantial quantities of genetic material under weak or no selective constraints; horizontal gene transfer, the process of transferring genetic material to another cell that is not an organism's offspring, allowing for species to acquire beneficial genes from each other; and recombination, capable of reassorting large numbers of different alleles and of establishing reproductive isolation. The Endosymbiotic theory explains the origin of mitochondria and plastids (_e.g._ chloroplasts), which are organelles of eukaryotic cells, as the incorporation of an ancient prokaryotic cell into ancient eukaryotic cell. Rather than evolving eukaryotic organelles slowly, this theory offers a mechanism for a sudden evolutionary leap by incorporating the genetic material and biochemical composition of a separate species. Evidence supporting this mechanism has been found in the protist _Hatena_: as a predator it engulfs a green algae cell, which subsequently behaves as an endosymbiont, nourishing _Hatena_, which in turn loses its feeding apparatus and behaves as an autotroph.[18][19]

Since metabolic processes do not leave fossils, research into the evolution of the basic cellular processes is done largely by comparison of existing organisms. Many lineages diverged when new metabolic processes appeared, and it is theoretically possible to determine when certain metabolic processes appeared by comparing the traits of the descendants of a common ancestor or by detecting their physical manifestations. As an example, the appearance of oxygen in the earth's atmosphere is linked to the evolution of photosynthesis.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Specific examples*
*Chromosome 2 in humans*
Main article: Chromosome 2 (human)
Further information: Genes of the Chromosome 2 fusion site in chimpanzees


Fusion of ancestral chromosomes left distinctive remnants of telomeres, and a vestigial centromere
Evidence for the evolution of _Homo sapiens_ from a common ancestor with chimpanzees is found in the number of chromosomes in humans as compared to all other members of Hominidae. All hominidae have 24 pairs of chromosomes, except humans, who have only 23 pairs. Human chromosome 2 is a result of an end-to-end fusion of two ancestral chromosomes.[20][21]

The evidence for this includes:


The correspondence of chromosome 2 to two ape chromosomes. The closest human relative, the common chimpanzee, has near-identical DNA sequences to human chromosome 2, but they are found in two separate chromosomes. The same is true of the more distant gorilla and orangutan.[22][23]
The presence of a vestigial centromere. Normally a chromosome has just one centromere, but in chromosome 2 there are remnants of a second centromere.[24]
The presence of vestigial telomeres. These are normally found only at the ends of a chromosome, but in chromosome 2 there are additional telomere sequences in the middle.[25]
Chromosome 2 thus presents very strong evidence in favour of the common descent of humans and other apes. According to J. W. IJdo, "We conclude that the locus cloned in cosmids c8.1 and c29B is the relic of an ancient telomere-telomere fusion and marks the point at which two ancestral ape chromosomes fused to give rise to human chromosome 2."[25]

*Cytochrome c and b*
Main article: Cytochrome c
A classic example of biochemical evidence for evolution is the variance of the ubiquitous (i.e. all living organisms have it, because it performs very basic life functions) protein Cytochrome c in living cells. The variance of cytochrome c of different organisms is measured in the number of differing amino acids, each differing amino acid being a result of a base pair substitution, a mutation. If each differing amino acid is assumed the result of *one* base pair substitution, it can be calculated how long ago the two species diverged by multiplying the number of base pair substitutions by the estimated time it takes for a substituted base pair of the cytochrome c gene to be successfully passed on. For example, if the average time it takes for a base pair of the cytochrome c gene to mutate is N years, the number of amino acids making up the cytochrome c protein in monkeys differ by one from that of humans, this leads to the conclusion that the two species diverged N years ago.

The primary structure of cytochrome c consists of a chain of about 100 amino acids. Many higher order organisms possess a chain of 104 amino acids.[26]

The cytochrome c molecule has been extensively studied for the glimpse it gives into evolutionary biology. Both chicken and turkeys have identical sequence homology (amino acid for amino acid), as do pigs, cows and sheep. Both humans and chimpanzees share the identical molecule, while rhesus monkeys share all but one of the amino acids:[27] the 66th amino acid is isoleucine in the former and threonine in the latter.[26]

What makes these homologous similarities particularly suggestive of common ancestry in the case of cytochrome c, in addition to the fact that the phylogenies derived from them match other phylogenies very well, is the high degree of functional redundancy of the cytochrome c molecule. The different existing configurations of amino acids do not significantly affect the functionality of the protein, which indicates that the base pair substitutions are not part of a directed design, but the result of random mutations that aren't subject to selection.[28]

In addition, Cytochrome b is commonly used as a region of mitochondrial DNA to determine phylogenetic relationships between organisms due to its sequence variability. It is considered most useful in determining relationships within families and genera. Comparative studies involving cytochrome b have resulted in new classification schemes and have been used to assign newly described species to a genus, as well as deepen the understanding of evolutionary relationships.[29]

*Recent African origin of modern humans*
Main article: Recent single-origin hypothesis
See also: Human mitochondrial DNA haplogroup and Human Y-chromosome DNA haplogroup
Mathematical models of evolution, pioneered by the likes of Sewall Wright, Ronald Fisher and J. B. S. Haldane and extended via diffusion theory by Motoo Kimura, allow predictions about the genetic structure of evolving populations. Direct examination of the genetic structure of modern populations via DNA sequencing has allowed verification of many of these predictions. For example, the Out of Africa theory of human origins, which states that modern humans developed in Africa and a small sub-population migrated out (undergoing a population bottleneck), implies that modern populations should show the signatures of this migration pattern. Specifically, post-bottleneck populations (Europeans and Asians) should show lower overall genetic diversity and a more uniform distribution of allele frequencies compared to the African population. Both of these predictions are borne out by actual data from a number of studies.[30]


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Evidence from comparative anatomy*
Comparative study of the anatomy of groups of animals or plants reveals that certain structural features are basically similar. For example, the basic structure of all flowers consists of sepals, petals, stigma, style and ovary; yet the size, colour, number of parts and specific structure are different for each individual species. The neural anatomy of fossilized remains may also be compared using advanced imaging techniques.[31]

*Atavisms*
Main article: Atavism


Hindlegs of a humpback whale reported in 1921 by the American Museum
An atavism is an evolutionary throwback, such as traits reappearing that had disappeared generations ago.[32] Atavisms occur because genes for previously existing phenotypical features are often preserved in DNA, even though the genes are not expressed in some or most of the organisms possessing them.[33] Some examples of this are hind-legged snakes[34] or whales[35] (In July 1919 a humpback whale was caught by a ship operating out of Vancouver that had legs 4 ft 2 in (1.27 m) long.[36]); the extra toes of ungulates that do not even reach the ground,[37] chicken's teeth,[38] reemergence of sexual reproduction in _Hieracium pilosella_ and Crotoniidae;[39] and humans with tails,[32] extra nipples,[34] and large canine teeth.[34]

*Evolutionary developmental biology and embryonic development*
Main article: Evolutionary developmental biology
See also: Embryogenesis
Evolutionary developmental biology is the biological field that compares the developmental process of different organisms to determine ancestral relationships between species. A large variety of organism’s genomes contain a small fraction of genes that control the organisms development. Hox genes are an example of these types of nearly universal genes in organisms pointing to an origin of common ancestry. Embryological evidence comes from the development of organisms at the embryological level with the comparison of different organisms embryos similarity. Remains of ancestral traits often appear and disappear in different stages of the embryological development process. Examples include such as hair growth and loss (lanugo) during human development;[40] development and degeneration of a yolk sac; terrestrial frogs and salamanders passing through the larval stage within the egg—with features of typically aquatic larvae—but hatch ready for life on land;[41] and the appearance of gill-like structures (pharyngeal arch) in vertebrate embryo development. Note that in fish, the arches continue to develop as branchial arches while in humans, for example, they give rise to a variety of structures within the head and neck.

*Homologous structures and divergent (adaptive) evolution*
If widely separated groups of organisms are originated from a common ancestry, they are expected to have certain basic features in common. The degree of resemblance between two organisms should indicate how closely related they are in evolution:


Groups with little in common are assumed to have diverged from a common ancestor much earlier in geological history than groups with a lot in common;
In deciding how closely related two animals are, a comparative anatomist looks for structures that are fundamentally similar, even though they may serve different functions in the adult. Such structures are described as homologous and suggest a common origin.
In cases where the similar structures serve different functions in adults, it may be necessary to trace their origin and embryonic development. A similar developmental origin suggests they are the same structure, and thus likely derived from a common ancestor.
When a group of organisms share a homologous structure that is specialized to perform a variety of functions to adapt different environmental conditions and modes of life, it is called adaptive radiation. The gradual spreading of organisms with adaptive radiation is known as divergent evolution.

*Nested hierarchies and classification*
Taxonomy is based on the fact that all organisms are related to each other in nested hierarchies based on shared characteristics. Most existing species can be organized rather easily in a nested hierarchical classification. This is evident from the Linnaean classification scheme. Based on shared derived characters, closely related organisms can be placed in one group (such as a genus), several genera can be grouped together into one family, several families can be grouped together into an order, etc.[42] The existence of these nested hierarchies was recognized by many biologists before Darwin, but he showed that his theory of evolution with its branching pattern of common descent could explain them.[42][43] Darwin described how common descent could provide a logical basis for classification:[44]

“ All the foregoing rules and aids and difficulties in classification are explained, if I do not greatly deceive myself, on the view that the natural system is founded on descent with modification; that the characters which naturalists consider as showing true affinity between any two or more species, are those which have been inherited from a common parent, and, in so far, all true classification is genealogical; that community of descent is the hidden bond which naturalists have been unconsciously seeking, ... ”
—Charles Darwin, On the Origin of Species, page 577


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Evolutionary trees*
An evolutionary tree (of Amniota, for example, the last common ancestor of mammals and reptiles, and all its descendants) illustrates the initial conditions causing evolutionary patterns of similarity (e.g., all Amniotes produce an egg that possesses the amnios) and the patterns of divergence amongst lineages (e.g., mammals and reptiles branching from the common ancestry in Amniota). Evolutionary trees provide conceptual models of evolving systems once thought limited in the domain of making predictions out of the theory.[45] However, the method of phylogenetic bracketing is used to infer predictions with far greater probability than raw speculation. For example, paleontologists use this technique to make predictions about nonpreservable traits in fossil organisms, such as feathered dinosaurs, and molecular biologists use the technique to posit predictions about RNA metabolism and protein functions.[46][47] Thus evolutionary trees are evolutionary hypotheses that refer to specific facts, such as the characteristics of organisms (e.g., scales, feathers, fur), providing evidence for the patterns of descent, and a causal explanation for modification (i.e., natural selection or neutral drift) in any given lineage (e.g., Amniota). Evolutionary biologists test evolutionary theory using phylogenetic systematic methods that measure how much the hypothesis (a particular branching pattern in an evolutionary tree) increases the likelihood of the evidence (the distribution of characters among lineages).[48][49][50] The severity of tests for a theory increases if the predictions "are the least probable of being observed if the causal event did not occur."[51] "Testability is a measure of how much the hypothesis increases the likelihood of the evidence."[52]

*Vestigial structures*
Main article: Vestigiality
See also: Human vestigiality
A strong and direct evidence for common descent comes from vestigial structures.[53] Rudimentary body parts, those that are smaller and simpler in structure than corresponding parts in the ancestral species, are called vestigial organs. They are usually degenerated or underdeveloped. The existence of vestigial organs can be explained in terms of changes in the environment or modes of life of the species. Those organs are typically functional in the ancestral species but are now either nonfunctional or re-purposed. Examples are the pelvic girdles of whales, haltere (hind wings) of flies and mosquitos, wings of flightless birds such as ostriches, and the leaves of some xerophytes (_e.g._ cactus) and parasitic plants (_e.g._ dodder). However, vestigial structures may have their original function replaced with another. For example, the halteres in dipterists help balance the insect while in flight and the wings of ostriches are used in mating rituals.

*Specific examples*

*Figure 5a:* Skeleton of a Baleen whale with the hind limb and pelvic bone structure circled in red. This bone structure stays internal during the entire life of the species.

*Figure 5b*: Adaptation of insect mouthparts: a, antennae; c, compound eye; lb, labrium; lr, labrum; md, mandibles; mx, maxillae.
(A) Primitive state — biting and chewing: _e.g._ grasshopper. Strong mandibles and maxillae for manipulating food.
(B) Ticking and biting: _e.g._ honey bee. Labium long to lap up nectar; mandibles chew pollen and mould wax.
(C) Sucking: _e.g._ butterfly. Labrum reduced; mandibles lost; maxillae long forming sucking tube.
(D) Piercing and sucking, _e.g._. female mosquito. Labrum and maxillae form tube; mandibles form piercing stylets; labrum grooved to hold other parts.


*Figure 5c:* Illustration of the _Eoraptor lunensis_ pelvis of the _saurischian_ order and the _Lesothosaurus diagnosticus_ pelvis of the _ornithischian_ order in the _Dinosauria_ superorder. The parts of the pelvis show modification over time. The cladogram is shown to illustrate the distance of divergence between the two species.

*Figure 5d*: The principle of homology illustrated by the adaptive radiation of the forelimb of mammals. All conform to the basic pentadactyl pattern but are modified for different usages. The third metacarpal is shaded throughout; the shoulder is crossed-hatched.

*Figure 5e:* The path of the recurrent laryngeal nerve in giraffes. The laryngeal nerve is compensated for by subsequent tinkering from natural selection.
*Hind structures in whales*
Whales possess internally reduced hind parts such as the pelvis and hind legs (Fig. 5a).[54][55] Occasionally, the genes that code for longer extremities cause a modern whale to develop legs. On October 28, 2006, a four-finned bottlenose dolphin was caught and studied due to its extra set of hind limbs.[56] These legged Cetacea display an example of an atavism predicted from their common ancestry.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Other arthropod appendages*
Insect mouthparts and antennae are considered homologues of insect legs. Parallel developments are seen in some arachnids: The anterior pair of legs may be modified as analogues of antennae, particularly in whip scorpions, which walk on six legs. These developments provide support for the theory that complex modifications often arise by duplication of components, with the duplicates modified in different directions.

*Pelvic structure of dinosaurs*
See also: Evolution of dinosaurs and Evolution of birds
Similar to the pentadactyl limb in mammals, the earliest dinosaurs split into two distinct orders—the _saurischia_ and _ornithischia_. They are classified as one or the other in accordance with what the fossils demonstrate. Figure 5c, shows that early _saurischians_ resembled early _ornithischians_. The pattern of the pelvis in all species of dinosaurs is an example of homologous structures. Each order of dinosaur has slightly differing pelvis bones providing evidence of common descent. Additionally, modern birds show a similarity to ancient _saurischian_ pelvic structures indicating the evolution of birds from dinosaurs. This can also be seen in Figure 5c as the Aves branch off the Theropoda suborder.

*Pentadactyl limb*
Further information: Evolution of mammals
The pattern of limb bones called pentadactyl limb is an example of homologous structures (Fig. 5d). It is found in all classes of tetrapods (_i.e._ from amphibians to mammals). It can even be traced back to the fins of certain fossil fishes from which the first amphibians evolved such as tiktaalik. The limb has a single proximal bone (humerus), two distal bones (radius and ulna), a series of carpals (wrist bones), followed by five series of metacarpals (palm bones) and phalanges (digits). Throughout the tetrapods, the fundamental structures of pentadactyl limbs are the same, indicating that they originated from a common ancestor. But in the course of evolution, these fundamental structures have been modified. They have become superficially different and unrelated structures to serve different functions in adaptation to different environments and modes of life. This phenomenon is shown in the forelimbs of mammals. For example:


In the monkey, the forelimbs are much elongated to form a grasping hand for climbing and swinging among trees.
In the pig, the first digit is lost, and the second and fifth digits are reduced. The remaining two digits are longer and stouter than the rest and bear a hoof for supporting the body.
In the horse, the forelimbs are adapted for support and running by great elongation of the third digit bearing a hoof.
The mole has a pair of short, spade-like forelimbs for burrowing.
The anteater uses its enlarged third digit for tearing down ant hills and termite nests.
In the whale, the forelimbs become flippers for steering and maintaining equilibrium during swimming.
In the bat, the forelimbs have turned into wings for flying by great elongation of four digits, while the hook-like first digit remains free for hanging from trees.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Recurrent laryngeal nerve in giraffes*
The recurrent laryngeal nerve is a fourth branch of the vagus nerve, which is a cranial nerve. In mammals, its path is unusually long. As a part of the vagus nerve, it comes from the brain, passes through the neck down to heart, rounds the dorsal aorta and returns up to the larynx, again through the neck. (Fig. 5e)

This path is suboptimal even for humans, but for giraffes it becomes even more suboptimal. Due to the lengths of their necks, the recurrent laryngeal nerve may be up to 4m long (13 ft), despite its optimal route being a distance of just several inches.

The indirect route of this nerve is the result of evolution of mammals from fish, which had no neck and had a relatively short nerve that innervated one gill slit and passed near the gill arch. Since then, the gill it innervated has become the larynx and the gill arch has become the dorsal aorta in mammals.[57][58]

*Route of the vas deferens*


Route of the vas deferens from the testis to the penis.
Similar to the laryngeal nerve in giraffes, the vas deferens is part of the male anatomy of many vertebrates; it transports sperm from the epididymis in anticipation of ejaculation. In humans, the vas deferens routes up from the testicle, looping over the ureter, and back down to the urethra and penis. It has been suggested that this is due to the descent of the testicles during the course of human evolution—likely associated with temperature. As the testicles descended, the vas deferens lengthened to accommodate the accidental "hook" over the ureter.[58][59]


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Evidence from paleontology*


An insect trapped in amber.
When organisms die, they often decompose rapidly or are consumed by scavengers, leaving no permanent evidences of their existence. However, occasionally, some organisms are preserved. The remains or traces of organisms from a past geologic age embedded in rocks by natural processes are called fossils. They are extremely important for understanding the evolutionary history of life on Earth, as they provide direct evidence of evolution and detailed information on the ancestry of organisms. Paleontology is the study of past life based on fossil records and their relations to different geologic time periods.

For fossilization to take place, the traces and remains of organisms must be quickly buried so that weathering and decomposition do not occur. Skeletal structures or other hard parts of the organisms are the most commonly occurring form of fossilized remains (Paul, 199, (Behrensmeyer, 1980) and (Martin, 1999). There are also some trace "fossils" showing moulds, cast or imprints of some previous organisms.

As an animal dies, the organic materials gradually decay, such that the bones become porous. If the animal is subsequently buried in mud, mineral salts infiltrate into the bones and gradually fill up the pores. The bones harden into stones and are preserved as fossils. This process is known as petrification. If dead animals are covered by wind-blown sand, and if the sand is subsequently turned into mud by heavy rain or floods, the same process of mineral infiltration may occur. Apart from petrification, the dead bodies of organisms may be well preserved in ice, in hardened resin of coniferous trees (amber), in tar, or in anaerobic, acidic peat. Fossilization can sometimes be a trace, an impression of a form. Examples include leaves and footprints, the fossils of which are made in layers that then harden.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

*Fossil record*


Fossil trilobite. Trilobites were hard-shelled arthropods, related to living horseshoe crabs and spiders, that first appeared in significant numbers around 540 mya, dying out 250 mya.
It is possible to find out how a particular group of organisms evolved by arranging its fossil records in a chronological sequence. Such a sequence can be determined because fossils are mainly found in sedimentary rock. Sedimentary rock is formed by layers of silt or mud on top of each other; thus, the resulting rock contains a series of horizontal layers, or strata. Each layer contains fossils typical for a specific time period when they formed. The lowest strata contain the oldest rock and the earliest fossils, while the highest strata contain the youngest rock and more recent fossils.

A succession of animals and plants can also be seen from fossil discoveries. By studying the number and complexity of different fossils at different stratigraphic levels, it has been shown that older fossil-bearing rocks contain fewer types of fossilized organisms, and they all have a simpler structure, whereas younger rocks contain a greater variety of fossils, often with increasingly complex structures.[60]

For many years, geologists could only roughly estimate the ages of various strata and the fossils found. They did so, for instance, by estimating the time for the formation of sedimentary rock layer by layer. Today, by measuring the proportions of radioactive and stable elements in a given rock, the ages of fossils can be more precisely dated by scientists. This technique is known as radiometric dating.

Throughout the fossil record, many species that appear at an early stratigraphic level disappear at a later level. This is interpreted in evolutionary terms as indicating the times when species originated and became extinct. Geographical regions and climatic conditions have varied throughout the Earth's history. Since organisms are adapted to particular environments, the constantly changing conditions favoured species that adapted to new environments through the mechanism of natural selection.

*Extent of the fossil record*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Well I guess I have to now copy and paste everything explaining what nonsense your claims are that no way suggest darwinism...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Do you really think the fact living things consist of the same genetics anything of what your saying suggest this nothing from something idea and that things are all transforming from one thing yet there is no suggestion to think this? Of course you don't, I have already explained this. Unless of course the truth upsets you so much that you don't read my post. Which is definitely seeming true with the amount of times I have had to repeat myself on this subject and "freewill" and how one guy was answering the questions he asked me, after I answered them. Thinking I was asking them. 

Breath... I know this is a lot to grasp
Take a walk or something, smoke some herb. However unfortunately I will be having to re-post, for numerous reasons, one because your'e spamming something I have answered and two, I don't mind re answering questions if you would take the time to read. So although you are adding views and making the thread longer your're spam isn't appreciated if you want to talk about something I haven't already explained numerous times your post will no longer be considered "spam"
Beautiful Day today! GET SOME SUN IT HELPS YOU THINK


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you really think the fact living things consist of the same genetics anything of what your saying suggest this nothing from something idea and that things are all transforming from one thing yet there is no suggestion to think this?


There is evidence, and I posted it. Your inability to understand doesn't make it less substantial. As I've already established, you're an idiot with a third grader understanding of science, at best. 



> Of course you don't,


Yes I do, and so does virtually every other scientist in the world. The only 'scientist' you've 'cited' is a known crack pot Islamist creationist. 

Small mutations in offspring lead to big changes over time. Lots of time. We've actually watched it happen, that's how we know it exists. If species that multiply extremely quickly we can see the genetic changes.



> I have already explained this. Unless of course the truth upsets you so much that you don't read my post. Which is definitely seeming true with the amount of times I have had to repeat myself on this subject and "freewill" and how one guy was answering the questions he asked me, after I answered them. Thinking I was asking them.


You *can't* answer any questions about free will because you don't understand the concept and how it's incompatible with a creator who knows our fates, and set everything in motion. 




> Breath... I know this is a lot to grasp


Nah, you're simple. 



> Take a walk or something, smoke some herb. However unfortunately I will be having to re-post, for numerous reasons, one because your'e spamming something I have answered and two, I don't mind re answering questions if you would take the time to read. So although you are adding views and making the thread longer your're spam isn't appreciated if you want to talk about something I haven't already explained numerous times your post will no longer be considered "spam"
> Beautiful Day today! GET SOME SUN IT HELPS YOU THINK


You didn't address anything I posted. 

You said, 'Do you really think the fact living things consist of the same genetics anything of what your saying suggest this nothing from something idea and that things are all transforming from one thing yet there is no suggestion to think this?'m

...as an answer to numerous posts, with sources, verified by numerous scientific bodies.

The bible was written by men, to control men. Christianity stole a lot of its fables from other religions, and re-branded them as their own. Creation doesn't make sense; you claim matter can't create matter, I say why can't matter be eternal in some form? No need for creation at all. We know we can't destroy energy, so why assume we can destroy or create matter?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Well I did and I'm about to answer you again, without insulting you like you did me because i'm not upset of the truth I rejoice and love the truth.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
germs=Human beings
germs= made creation matter and light
germs made germs or germs have always been. Matter can't create mater unless it's THE ALMIGHTY OMNIPOTENT GOD
I will begin to ask you questions knowing the answer to prove your religion is wrong if you want me too. But you said you have proof I know what you think but I want your proof. This is like a islam man posting Qu'ran saying "this this is proof!" I would tell him the same thing i'm telling you this isn't proof this is your theory I already knew your blasphemous cult theory. I would then ask for proof again so where is all your proof you speak of? (asking knowing the answer because I am a witness of GOD) Then if you want I can begin to ask you questions ( knowing the answers) to have blatantly show you the irrational and obscure view your'e being tricked into.
- Post 804 answering your post 803
Response to your post not liking this post
And Claiming all creatures are built a certain way to swim, run, fly ect. is clearly proof of GOD not that bacteria are constantly trying to evolve into human beings with the ability also to be monkeys, elephants, giraffe, ect. lol this is a horrible blaspheme theory based on the noticing how animals are all built in a certain way to pertaining to how they live? So instead realizing GOD made everything the way it is for a reason stars, sun, earth temp, earth spin, all the animals and your fingers and toes, body ect. Your religion says "that's impossible you have never seen that happened so believe something else you have never seen that people and animals constantly evolve from bacteria and we don't know anything else but this is right we are positive, and even though there is no bacteria forming into creatures or humans or anything in which would EVER suggest this, we have no evidence at all for this idea, but because all the other options are wrong because we say science doesn't support that a being can create things, because we haven't seen it.? Well science says your'e wrong because batter can't create something from nothing, Only THE CREATOR GOD can.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

* “If someone doesn't value evidence, what evidence are you going to provide to prove that they should value it? If someone doesn’t value logic, what logical argument could you provide to show the importance of logic?” *

― Sam Harris


You don't value evidence.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD which helps in the mating.
http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
_*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1]The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale. _
_-If this was fact with real evidence all paleontologist would agree.Pakicetus was originally described as being a mesonychid, but later research reclassified it as an early cetacean due to characteristic features of the inner ear found only incetaceans; namely, the large auditory bulla is formed from theectotympanicbone only. It was then believed to be descended from mesonychids, according to Gingerich & Russell 1981. However, the redescription of the primitive, semi-aquatic artiodactyl Indohyus, and the discovery of its cetacean-like inner ear simultaneously put an end to the idea that whales were descended from mesonychids, while demonstrating that Pakicetus, and all other cetaceans, are artiodactyls. Thus, Pakicetus represents a transitional taxon between extinct land mammals and modern cetaceans.[4] 
- Gingerich again but then corrects himself when he finds what he calls "new evidence" LOL
-Gingerich also from the 2001 November issue on the walking whales LOL which
It was illustrated on the cover of Science as a semiaquatic, vaguely crocodilelike mammal, diving after fish.[5]_
- LOL completely not what it looks like on wikipedia
Somewhat more complete skeletal remains were discovered in 2001, prompting the view that _Pakicetus_ was primarily a land animal about the size of a wolf, and very similar in form to the related mesonychids. Thewissen et al. 2001 wrote that "Pakicetids were terrestrial mammals, no more amphibious than a tapir."[6]
However, Thewissen et al. 2009 argued that "the orbits ... of these cetaceans were located close together on top of the skull, as is common in aquatic animals that live in water but look at emerged objects. Just like _Indohyus_, limb bones of pakicetids areosteosclerotic, also suggestive of aquatic habitat"[7] (since heavy bones provide ballast). "This peculiarity could indicate that_Pakicetus_ could stand in water, almost totally immersed, without losing visual contact with the air."[8]
The _Pakicetus_ skeleton reveals several details regarding the creature's unique senses, and provides a newfound ancestral link between terrestrial and aquatic animals. As previously mentioned, the _Pakicetus'_ upward-facing eye placement was a significant indication of its habitat. Even more so, however, was its auditory abilities. Like all other cetaceans, _Pakicetus_ had a thickened skull bone known as the auditory bulla, which was specialized for underwater hearing.[9] Cetaceans also all categorically exhibit a large mandibular foramen within the lower jaw, which holds a fat pack and extends towards the ear, both of which are also associated with underwater hearing. "_Pakicetus_ is the only cetacean in which the mandibular foramen is small, as is the case in all terrestrial animals. It thus lacked the fat pad, and sounds reached its eardrum following the external auditory meatus as in terrestrial mammals. Thus the hearing mechanism of _Pakicetus_ is the only known intermediate between that of land mammals and aquatic cetaceans."[10]With both the auditory and visual senses in mind, as well as the typical diet of _Pakicetus_, one might assume the
- Your basically reading this and thinking because this creature isn't just like another one, it's got to be in the middle of it evolving phase LOL 
None of the features in question are any evidence of an evolutionary relationship. Even evolutionists admit that most of the theoretical relationships built on the basis of anatomical similarities between animals are completely untrustworthy. If the marsupial Tasmanian wolf and the common placental wolf had both been extinct for a long time, then it is no doubt that evolutionists would picture them in the same taxon and define them as very close relatives. However, we know that these two different animals, although strikingly similar in their anatomy, are very far from each other in the supposed evolutionary tree of life. (In fact their similarity indicates common design—not common descent.) Pakicetus, which _National Geographic_declared to be a ‘walking whale,’ was a unique species harboring different features in its body. In fact, Carroll, an authority on vertebrate paleontology, describes the Mesonychid family, of which_Pakicetus_ should be a member, as “exhibiting an odd combination of characters.”[3] Such prominent evolutionists as Gould accept that ‘mosaic creatures’ of this type cannot be considered as transitional forms.
Do you think the duck billed platypus turning into a complete duck?
So your'e saying GOD can't create creation and has always been? but the Universe can create and has always been? That's literally believing in something that you claim is impossible.
"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43


I'm really bewildered how someone can ignore all evidence and revolve there existence based off from 6 skeletons that show no scientific evidence of mutation connecting the 6. Let alone the millions of others leading up to six, and all the other animals and contradictions of your darwin theory which is too broad to list.. This whole theory and religion around the skeletons of Pakicetus becoming a whale literally holds not factual evidence. Mere suggestion of thought. If wolverines were extinct no doubt you would claim that skeleton was leading to bears from the weasel family and was a early version of a bear. You would actually have a lot better case, but thankfully we know because they are both still around this would be a lie. Believe it or not animals species die off all the time, this doesn't mean they are some link in your evolutionary chain. The difference between the animals is beyond drastic, not a slow form evolution. Your saying these animals evolved like poke'mon over night, into a whole new complete species. You would have to have hundreds of slow evolving skeletons leading into these giant leaps of different creations which you compare to be the same. To suggest what you are saying as factual.


Praise THE ALMIGHTY GOD JUDGE over all things and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST GOD over men's souls.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD which helps in the mating.
> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
> _*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1]The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale.
> ...


You just quoted the Radical Islamist creationist again. 

One fringe paper written by a joke of a scholar doesn't overturn the mountains of evidence that support evolution.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

Are you just going to ignore the facts about your religion being nothing more then a fictional suggestion that man has made with no evidence? Just theory filled with contradictions and illogical and obscure ideas that do not support one another?
Ignoring the facts and evidence and posting your propaganda over and over hoping to cover up my post that determined how your religion is one hundred percent fictional suggestion, and hoping someone will read your post because it's last and happen to miss my post which has already shown your religion for the fabrication that it is, is pitiful and a malicious intent on hiding the truth. Which seems to bring some sort of rage out in you.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Are you just going to ignore the facts about your religion being nothing more then a fictional suggestion that man has made with no evidence? Just theory filled with contradictions and illogical and obscure ideas that do not support one another?


I am ignoring what you post from that Radical Islamist creationist because he is a known fraud. Are you suggesting that I accept the opinion of a known fraud?

All the evidence I've posted directly support one another. They are from multiple fields of science and are virtually accepted by every scientist everywhere. It's hilarious you accuse me of posting the same stuff, but that's the 3rd time you've posted that article by *Harun Yahya*. 

There's not even any evidence in his article, it's just a pathetic attempt at debunking evolution. lol



> Ignoring the facts and evidence and posting your propaganda over and over hoping to cover up my post that determined how your religion is one hundred percent fictional suggestion, and hoping someone will read your post because it's last and happen to miss my post which has already shown your religion for the fabrication that it is, is pitiful and a malicious intent on hiding the truth. Which seems to bring some sort of rage out in you.


I'm not raging lol. I'm dispelling the lies you're spouting on here.

Anyone with half a brain can read *your *arguments, and compare them to my arguments. They can see my links, read the peer-reviewed articles I've posted, and all the other scientifically derived information I've posted.

Please keep posting the same nonsense, it just makes it easier to counter what you write. You're making this really easy! So... thanks!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't want to live on the computer, but I assure you I can copy and paste answers I have given quickly if you continue to ask questions I have answered. Also further spam will result in being reported.
However if you have something I haven't already covered, I will be more then willing to answer any new questions.
This isn't a place for insults, egos, and spam. I ask that you all act in polite manner and don't sink to the level of insults when you get frustrated that everything you say is literally being broken down before you as false propaganda. By childish magazines like "national geographic" "science" and kids shows like "PBS" that can put anything they want in there magazine/show.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't want to live on the computer, but I assure you I can copy and paste answers I have given quickly if you continue to ask questions I have answered. Also further spam will result in being reported.
> However if you have something I haven't already covered, I will be more then willing to answer any new questions.
> This isn't a place for insults, egos, and spam. I ask that you all act in polite manner and don't sink to the level of insults when you get frustrated that everything you say is literally being broken down before you as false propaganda. By childish magazines like "national geographic" "science" and kids shows like "PBS" that can put anything they want in there magazine/show.


Lol... nice troll job.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

I never said I supported that mans religion, I just gave a link which explains the non existing evidence of what your trying to prove along with wikipedia and what everyone else in the world knows about "evidence of evolution" or "No evidence of evolution"


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

I will be posting a lot more info and videos. I have a certain post which will be longer then any post so far.
Enjoy your summer everyone and rejoice that GOD is who GOD is. A loving Forgiving merciful GOD!
This is stuck in my head I LOVE IT! lol





So glad that little boy from Atlanta Georgia sang this song which made that pedophile release him. FEAR THE LORD
His correction and punishment is for our own good, His rod and staff comforts me, he makes me lay down in green pastures. Hallelujah!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't want to live on the computer, but I assure you I can copy and paste answers I have given quickly if you continue to ask questions I have answered. Also further spam will result in being reported.
> However if you have something I haven't already covered, I will be more then willing to answer any new questions.
> This isn't a place for insults, egos, and spam. I ask that you all act in polite manner and don't sink to the level of insults when you get frustrated that everything you say is literally being broken down before you as false propaganda. By childish magazines like "national geographic" "science" and kids shows like "PBS" that can put anything they want in there magazine/show.


insults like the one you threw at me in post #785 calling me a liar...like I said been there done that...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 2, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> insults like the one you threw at me in post #785 calling me a liar...like I said been there done that...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/truth-about-god-and-me-my-story-my-testimony-my-findings.675556/#post-9278574 by the you shouldn't throw out insults try reading my post from a while back...and the interesting thing about truth it's recongizable


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Are you just going to ignore the facts about your religion being nothing more then a fictional suggestion that man has made with no evidence? Just theory filled with contradictions and illogical and obscure ideas that do not support one another?
> Ignoring the facts and evidence and posting your propaganda over and over hoping to cover up my post that determined how your religion is one hundred percent fictional suggestion, and hoping someone will read your post because it's last and happen to miss my post which has already shown your religion for the fabrication that it is, is pitiful and a malicious intent on hiding the truth. Which seems to bring some sort of rage out in you.



How very ironic that you would say exactly that^.When you consistently demonstrate your hopeless inability to accept facts as they are and interject your own opinion on science while not demonstrating any real understanding of it whatsoever and while attempting to relay your "knowledge" you reject the fact that you really do not know what your talking about when it comes to proper reasoning in the world.It means you cant learn outside of your belief and refuse to grow as an individual,you just repeat the same old insanity as usual.You need to seek a shrink IMHO.But just go right ahead with more,you only further define to the rest us the extent of your delusional insanity with each post.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Beautiful Day today! GET SOME SUN IT HELPS YOU THINK


Then you need a LOT of sun! Taking into consideration how much assistance you need in this area...


ghostdriver said:


> I don't want to live on the computer, but I assure you I can copy and paste answers I have given quickly if you continue to ask questions I have answered. Also further spam will result in being reported.
> However if you have something I haven't already covered, I will be more then willing to answer any new questions.
> This isn't a place for insults, egos, and spam. I ask that you all act in polite manner and don't sink to the level of insults when you get frustrated that everything you say is literally being broken down before you as false propaganda. By childish magazines like "national geographic" "science" and kids shows like "PBS" that can put anything they want in there magazine/show.


This post suggests that even _you_ are starting to realize how badly you've been trounced in this debate. You nauseatingly source only ONE crackpot over and over and simply repeat the erroneous things you have said many times already. Your debate style is very dishonest and basically consists of ignoring evidence (probably because you genuinely don't understand it) and repeating misinformation. You could at least make the effort of finding other erroneous sources so's not to bore us to death, but you are too lazy to even do that. The more you post, the more you push members away. Even others that may be more support if it weren't for your dishonesty and obvious desperation. I'm telling you, my friend, much smarter men than you have attempted to do the same thing as you, and they have failed miserably each and every time. _You_ have no chance. Why not put down that silly old book of myths, acquire an elementary school science education, and step into the 21st century like the rest of us? Yes, it can be a scary place, but it's infinitely more rewarding than compulsively living your lie...

P.S. PBS is not a show, and most of it's programming is not designed for children. No wonder your mind is where it is...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 2, 2014)

The only actually post to response to would be pen, and I did it before. Pen you asked me questions and demonstrated your complete ignorance of THE HOLY BIBLE and you said you read it. Which is why I said you are lying. And know your lying.
Love you all starting not to care about the spam it's helping boost replies and views so until next time!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 2, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The only actually post to response to would be pen, and I did it before. Pen you asked me questions and demonstrated your complete ignorance of THE HOLY BIBLE and you said you read it. Which is why I said you are lying. And know your lying.
> Love you all starting not to care about the spam it's helping boost replies and views so until next time!


Indeed. If it weren't for 'spam', this thread would have near zero replies...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Then you need a LOT of sun! Taking into consideration how much assistance you need in this area...
> 
> 
> This post suggests that even _you_ are starting to realize how badly you've been trounced in this debate. You nauseatingly source only ONE crackpot over and over and simply repeat the erroneous things you have said many times already. Your debate style is very dishonest and basically consists of ignoring evidence (probably because you genuinely don't understand it) and repeating misinformation. You could at least make the effort of finding other erroneous sources so's not to bore us to death, but you are too lazy to even do that. The more you post, the more you push members away. Even others that may be more support if it weren't for your dishonesty and obvious desperation. I'm telling you, my friend, much smarter men than you have attempted to do the same thing as you, and they have failed miserably each and every time. _You_ have no chance. Why not put down that silly old book of myths, acquire an elementary school science education, and step into the 21st century like the rest of us? Yes, it can be a scary place, but it's infinitely more rewarding than compulsively living your lie...
> ...


hahaha


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

By the way people are acting you would think I killed there dog or something. You think people would be happy someone took the time from there own life to blatantly show you the ignorance of your religion.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> By the way people are acting you would think I killed there dog or something. You think people would be happy someone took the time from there own life to blatantly show you the ignorance of your religion.


Ironic. That's exactly what we were thinking...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> hahaha


I prove the ignorance of your religion so I get insulted?
I took time out of my life to answer all the questions about THE HOLY BIBLE, and to thoroughly destroyed the misconception you have ANY reason to suggest what your religion claims, and that it's completely impossible. Without the minuscule chance of being right.
I assure you, walking in the path of righteousness is unfathomably awesome. Walking in the path of insanity and destruction brings no joy, only curses and eventually without being born again....condemnation of eternity of the lake of fire. (which I wish on no man) And before we all know it we will be dead, and it's not going to be something anyone can just ignore then. You could hypothetically die today.
So to the people who have read this, and are persistent that they are right, based off nothing.... other then you think your actions aren't evil is beyond insanity.
Why you are so persistent for this destruction I will never know.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thats the thing Ghosty,,you really havent proven anything,even with the absurd amounts of scripture and crackpot circular arguements you post.What religion do you speak of BTW?If you answer Darwinism, youre simply trolling and cant be taken seriously with that answer,so dont be that stupid.
Your right about one thing,when we die we are no longer capable of ignorance or anything else for that matter,you think your getting out of life alive because some imaginary words of salvation saved you?Lol that is silly.Time to step off of the high-horse of your beliefs,it really clouds your better judgment.
I for one dont care to personaly insult you but I call BS where I see it and you have posted plenty of it to call out,repeatedly.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
> germs=Human beings
> germs= made creation matter and light
> germs made germs or germs have always been. Matter can't create mater unless it's THE ALMIGHTY OMNIPOTENT GOD
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD for mating "hen" bone
> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
> _*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1]The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale.
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

"Grandapa Elliot" has something to tell you.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

Ghost, you quote Stephen Jay Gould in your rant but you have no idea who he is or what he does.

This is a small abstract from the description of Dr. Gould;



> Gould's most significant contribution to evolutionary biology was the theory of punctuated equilibrium, which he developed with Niles Eldredge in 1972.[2] The theory proposes that most evolution is marked by long periods of evolutionary stability, which is punctuated by rare instances of branching evolution. The theory was contrasted against phyletic gradualism, the popular idea that evolutionary change is marked by a pattern of smooth and continuous change in the fossil record.
> 
> Most of Gould's empirical research was based on the land snail genera _Poecilozonites_ and _Cerion_. He also contributed to evolutionary developmental biology, and has received wide praise for his book _Ontogeny and Phylogeny_. In evolutionary theory he opposed strict selectionism, sociobiology as applied to humans, and evolutionary psychology.* He campaigned against creationism and proposed that science and religion should be considered two distinct fields (or "magisteria") whose authorities do not overlap.**[*3]


You're such an idiot you don't even know what it is you're posting. You post shit from a known Islamic creationist fraud, who's a joke of a scholar and expect us to take you seriously, then you use the arguments of an evolutionary biologist who is diametrically opposed to creationism in an attempt to prove creationism.

You have got to be the dumbest fuck on RIU.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

If god is supposedly loving and benevolent why did he create atheists/Muslims/Hindus/Toaists/ etc., knowing they would be tortured for eternity in hell? He would have already known what choices they were going to make, but either a) didn't give a shit that they were going to hell or b) was powerless to stop them from going to hell. 

Those are the only two options. Gods inaction is either neglect and apathy or malevolence. So is he lazy and apathetic or evil?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

"I don't know what i'm posting" because one of the sources is published by a man who is islamic? What about wikipedia and the rest of the world? are they not creditable? Do you claim to have some sort of further insight or evidence that could support these wild impossible allegations? If you think you can someone how prove your theory of why these six skeletons have any signs of evolution please do so and stop your pointless insults to a person who's life you can never have a negative impact on. Besides explaining the obvious facts about the animals traits based upon it's living environment which in no way suggest your religion plausible. Which in fact explains a creator.

And if you copy and paste something from the past, or something that just states the obvious like things from the past such as, living things are made up of similar matter, or Animals have body's that match there function (LOL) then you will cease again to prove my point at how unapproachable you are.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

If you read the first post I said which is how this thread started it explains how mankind made these religions and how if you read these versions you can see clearly the contradictions and how THE HOLY BIBLE is true and these were just merely taken from and severely altered. Which religion would you like to know contradictions to?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
and light and water and man and women and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop and not question how they could do this or where they came from, or why you are physically made the way you are.
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now. Because in reality things just decompose and die and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "I don't know what i'm posting" because one of the sources is published by a man who is islamic?


No, he's a known fraud. The fact that he's an Islamic creationist just adds fuel to the fire. Nothing about his article is credible.



> What about wikipedia and the rest of the world? are they not creditable?


Wiki has links to credible sources. Wiki itself, should be a starting point. The rest of the world has nothing to do with this. Virtually every scientist in any field that has to do with the study of evolution, agrees in consensus that evolution is real and is happening (we've actually watched genetic mutation happen in real time). I've already posted at least a few DOZEN methods we've gathered evidence. The amount of evidence is in the hundreds of thousands or millions. There are myriad papers, all peer-reviewed, that detail the various methods we have verified the theory of evolution.



> Do you claim to have some sort of further insight or evidence that could support these wild impossible allegations?


I've posted dozens of methods we use for verifying evolution. I'm not re-posting them because you're too fucking dumb to click on the links in the previous posts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evidence_of_common_descent <--- start reading.



> If you think you can someone how prove your theory of why these six skeletons have any signs of evolution please do so and stop your pointless insults to a person who's life you can never have a negative impact on. Besides explaining the obvious facts about the animals traits based upon it's living environment which in no way suggest your religion plausible. Which in fact explains a creator.


Your religion has made it impossible for you to see evidence. Explaining anything further to you would just be a waste of time as you're not able to comprehend what I'm telling you.

PRAISE JESUS PASS THE BISCUITS!



> And if you copy and paste something from the past, or something that just states the obvious like things from the past such as, living things are made up of similar matter, or Animals have body's that match there function (LOL) then you will cease again to prove my point at how unapproachable you are.


Living things aren't made up of similar matter, it's so similar that it proves common descent. This is not a matter of opinion, it's a fact. You are a fact-denier.

It's also a fact that many animals have vestigial bones and organs, proving that their bodies once served a different function. The poor design of our bodies is also proof that we evolved from another species.

Our chromosomes, our DNA, or bone structure, our vestigial organs and bones, and many, many more things all point towards common ancestry. It paints a full and beautiful picture of how we came to be, and it does it exceptionally accurately.

The problem is, you don't share the same values as we do. It's pointless for us to appeal to science when you don't believe in science. It's pointless for us to appeal to logic when you don't believe in logic.

YOU are the type of person being described in this video;


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "I don't know what i'm posting" because one of the sources is published by a man who is islamic? What about wikipedia and the rest of the world? are they not creditable? Do you claim to have some sort of further insight or evidence that could support these wild impossible allegations? If you think you can someone how prove your theory of why these six skeletons have any signs of evolution please do so and stop your pointless insults to a person who's life you can never have a negative impact on. Besides explaining the obvious facts about the animals traits based upon it's living environment which in no way suggest your religion plausible. Which in fact explains a creator.
> 
> And if you copy and paste something from the past, or something that just states the obvious like things from the past such as, living things are made up of similar matter, or Animals have body's that match there function (LOL) then you will cease again to prove my point at how unapproachable you are.




And if you copy and paste something from the past, or something that just states the obvious like things from the past such as, living things are made up of similar matter, or Animals have body's that match there function (LOL) then you will cease again to prove my point at how unapproachable you are. 

^^ Okay so it can only be two things.
1. GOD has given you the hardened heart to let your true emotions be shown, despite all logic and unimaginable eternity being burned, not like a body with adrenaline, with only so much to burn. A soul that is immortal and doesn't melt away with no adrenaline. Which *GOD* said *HE would do, *and *GOD *doesn't lie.
2.You know you are just trolling and are not trying to have a intelligent conversation.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.


Stop telling me what I want to believe. I think matter has always existed in some form or another.



> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.


No, that's what YOU think evolution is. By the way, evolution says nothing about how anything got here, it only says that changes happen to a species in the form of mutations over time. The environment then 'rewards' the organisms that have beneficial mutations and 'punishes' those without, or that have negative mutations. 



> and light and water and man and women and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop and not question how they could do this or where they came from, or why you are physically made the way you are.


They're not germs. I've already told you this a few times, yet you keep saying the same wrong, tired, bullshit. The first bits of life weren't germs, they were much simpler. 

Humans have only existed for 0.0005% of the earths existence. What in the fuck do you think was happening on earth the other 99.9995% of the time? 



> And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now.


"Transforming"... LOL

They are still going through genetic mutations. We've literally watched it happen, how do you think bacteria becomes drug resistant? 



> Because in reality things just decompose and die and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.
> This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.


What the fuck are you babbling about now? You're ridiculous.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

Repent through JESUS CHRIST GOD is a loving merciful and forgiving GOD.
That doesn't mean that HE will not destroy the evil like HE said HE would.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> And if you copy and paste something from the past, or something that just states the obvious like things from the past such as, living things are made up of similar matter, or Animals have body's that match there function (LOL) then you will cease again to prove my point at how unapproachable you are.


No, that's your simple mind coming up with another facile argument. This ones called a_* false dichotomy. *Another logic fail from Captain Shortbus...._



> ^^ Okay so it can only be two things.
> 1. GOD has given you the hardened heart to let your true emotions be shown, despite all logic and unimaginable eternity being burned, not like a body with adrenaline, with only so much to burn. A soul that is immortal and doesn't melt away with no adrenaline. Which *GOD* said *HE would do, *and *GOD *doesn't lie.


If god created me as an atheist and knew I'd die as an atheist, he's either impotent to stop people from suffering for eternity or he doesn't give a shit, in which case he's evil. Refute that, I dare you.



> 2.You know you are just trolling and are not trying to have a intelligent conversation.


Accusing me of trolling while simultaneously ignoring millions of pieces of evidence and multiple branches of science, is hypocrisy to the Nth degree.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
> and light and water and man and women and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop and not question how they could do this or where they came from, or why you are physically made the way you are.
> And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now. Because in reality things just decompose and die and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.
> This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.


SERIOUSLY MAN^
Reread it i'm baffled by your complete none existing perception...

Matter and creation has always been around??? Well that's impossible, you see we live in a *reality* where something can't just appear from nothing unless it has a higher power omnipotence that created it. Do you see water and gravel just appear in front of your face suddenly in thin air suddenly?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> SERIOUSLY MAN^
> Reread it i'm baffled by your complete none existing perception...


It was painful to read the first time, I'll pass.



> Matter and creation has always been around???


No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. 



> Well that's impossible,


More or less impossible than a magic sky daddy who knows everything, and sees everything, and can do anything, that created everything from nothing? He apparently loves us, and is capable of doing anything, but he can't seem to get rid of Satan or evil..... Seems likely!



> you see we live in a *reality* where something can't just appear from nothing unless it has a higher power omnipotence that created it.


Yet a higher power can exist without another _*higher*_ creator? That doesn't make sense. Your argument is "Something can't come from nothing", but the reason you believe this is because "God can come from nothing", as he didn't need a creator.... it doesn't make sense, it's called an "Infinite regression". Look it up, I'm sure you won't.



> Do you see water and gravel just appear in front of your face suddenly in thin air suddenly?


No, and no one has suggested that's happened. Unless of course you're talking about the bible, where god just snaps his fingers and makes gravel and water appear. 

That seems _soooo _plausible.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

You


"If god created me as an atheist and knew I'd die as an atheist, he's either impotent to stop people from suffering for eternity or he doesn't give a shit, in which case he's evil. Refute that, I dare you."

Okay? I mean I have told you before which brings me back to post 


ghostdriver said:


> And if you copy and paste something from the past, or something that just states the obvious like things from the past such as, living things are made up of similar matter, or Animals have body's that match there function (LOL) then you will cease again to prove my point at how unapproachable you are.
> 
> ^^ Okay so it can only be two things.
> 1. GOD has given you the hardened heart to let your true emotions be shown, despite all logic and unimaginable eternity being burned, not like a body with adrenaline, with only so much to burn. A soul that is immortal and doesn't melt away with no adrenaline. Which *GOD* said *HE would do, *and *GOD *doesn't lie.
> 2.You know you are just trolling and are not trying to have a intelligent conversation.


So I don't know if it's 1 or 2.
or both but I will answer you..
GOD gave you "freewill" and you continue to choose to be "evil" by insulting the CREATOR. GOD can do anything he wants to you and no one. I mean no one..Cops, your mom and dad, The president, can ever change it. So GOD gave you free will and has ALL the POWER and will destroy *all evil forever. *GOD also made a way to all those who don't want to be destroyed by the *evil *they did *GOD sacrificed his only beloved son being crucified purged the sins of all those who seek life in truth. 
GOD HAS GRACE, MERCY, POWER and GLORY forever and ever. AND GLORY TO THE SAVIOR LORD JESUS CHRIST SON OF GOD*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm on the fence about whether or not you're actually serious about any of this....

Poe's law might be in effect here.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

You:
"No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "



- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I'm on the fence about whether or not you're actually serious about any of this....
> Poe's law might be in effect here.


HAHAHAHA yeah I doubt that!


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> - If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


You are _*assuming* _that god made it. There's no actual evidence of creation whatsoever. 

I'm saying there was no creation at all, it's always existed and will always exist. The universe is eternal in one way or another.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You are _*assuming* _that god made it. There's no actual evidence of creation whatsoever.
> 
> I'm saying there was no creation at all, it's always existed and will always exist. The universe is eternal in one way or another.


I'm saying that it is absolutely impossible for you to deny the existence of GOD. I'm not assuming anything I'm telling you a fact.
Your religion is literally impossible. And has as much factual suggestion as a sci fi movie


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

If you guys think you can go to the ocean and start making sea people to save money of food or something I just can't explain how silly you would look.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I'm saying that it is absolutely impossible for you to deny the existence of GOD. I'm not assuming anything I'm telling you a fact.
> Your religion is literally impossible. And has as much factual suggestion as a sci fi movie


Again, what am I supposed to say to someone who doesn't value evidence and logic? What evidence based, logical argument am I going to provide? 

I'm denying the existence of god right now. How am I doing something impossible? How does 10-15% of the USA do the impossible everyday? I guess they're gods too? lol

I've already posted the links to everything you've asked for, and your response has been, "That's not true". No explanation, nothing to refute the scientific analysis, or peer-review articles. Just you saying "It's wrong".... lol That's your argument.



ghostdriver said:


> If you guys think you can go to the ocean and start making sea people to save money of food or something I just can't explain how silly you would look.


Again, you're demonstrating how little you understand about evolution and natural selection.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

I literally feel like i'm watching you fall into a obscure and irrational abyss, even though I'm miles from you.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I literally feel like i'm watching you fall into a obscure and irrational abyss, even though I'm miles from you.


In your current condition, I don't understand how you can presume to judge anyone's mental state or ability to convey logic.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

^ To a sane mind this is really proving my point of you


ghostdriver said:


> "I don't know what i'm posting" because one of the sources is published by a man who is islamic? What about wikipedia and the rest of the world? are they not creditable? Do you claim to have some sort of further insight or evidence that could support these wild impossible allegations? If you think you can someone how prove your theory of why these six skeletons have any signs of evolution please do so and stop your pointless insults to a person who's life you can never have a negative impact on. Besides explaining the obvious facts about the animals traits based upon it's living environment which in no way suggest your religion plausible. Which in fact explains a creator.
> 
> And if you copy and paste something from the past, or something that just states the obvious like things from the past such as, living things are made up of similar matter, or Animals have body's that match there function (LOL) then you will cease again to prove my point at how unapproachable you are.





ghostdriver said:


> You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
> and light and water and man and women and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop and not question how they could do this or where they came from, or why you are physically made the way you are.
> And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now. Because in reality things just decompose and die and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.
> This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
> germs=Human beings
> germs= made creation matter and light
> germs made germs or germs have always been. Matter can't create mater unless it's THE ALMIGHTY OMNIPOTENT GOD
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD which helps in the mating.
> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
> _*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1]The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale.
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
> and light and water and man and women and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop and not question how they could do this or where they came from, or why you are physically made the way you are.
> And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now. Because in reality things just decompose and die and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.
> This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

So there is reality literally explaining how everything you stated is suggestion of evolutionist which is the theory of there religion.
A impossible one nonetheless .
Also this whole thread has been beyond a awesome experience for me, GOD has literally used me to explain all these ignorant theory's, to tell you wonders that I have seen, and explain the "famine" of GOD which is the time we are in, and to tell you about the sacrifice that *is* salvation through the SON of GOD LORD JESUS CHRIST. And that Judgment time not only for you and your own personal expiration date is at hand, but THE GREAT and TERRIBLE DAY of THE LORD is at hand. Tomorrow, today one thousand years from now. Regardless it is happening soon. Laughing it off and surrounding yourself with people with the same interest will by no means delay the inevitable. Mocking GOD and letting your vanity run wild will not stop the inevitable. Surrounding yourself with media that mocks CREATOR will by no means stop the inevitable.
You are, WE are the last of generations with this cult darwin leading the world. Invading or music and media from all sides trying to start a "NWO" LORD JESUS CHRIST came towards the end. No more prophets, this is it and the famine which was this cult of darwin with gay marriage and abortions. And you are falling for this ignorance that proves nothing but the vanity and evil of mankind? And the willingness to go at beyond great lengths... impossible lengths justify to justify your actions? Thinking that you, being a creation knows better then the MIGHTY CREATOR who *created *you? This biggest epitome of pride,vanity, and arrogance.
We are in 2014, this new idea of evolution came up at the end of mankind. And it's simply going to great lengths of insanity to justify lustful abominations unto ones body, and to kill unborn children.

*B.C. does* stand for “before Christ.” *A.D.* actually stands for the Latin phrase anno domini, which means “in the year of our Lord.” The *B.C.*/*A.D.*dating system is not taught in the Bible. It actually was not fully implemented and accepted until several centuries after Jesus' death.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Repent through JESUS CHRIST GOD is a loving merciful and forgiving GOD.
> That doesn't mean that HE will not destroy the evil like HE said HE would.


Translation: I've got nothing left and I don't know what's going on, so please love my invisible friend. I need this in order to feel supported in my unprovable choice, so please play make believe with me so we can pretend all of your inconvenient facts don't exist...


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^ To a sane mind this is really proving my point of you


It's funny, there's _you _arguing against a mountain of evidence and a bunch of other people, while calling everyone _*else *_crazy.

If everyone including the experts say you're wrong, but you still persist you're right, that's pretty much a text book definition of delusional. So congratulations of being a delusional nut case.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

We use B.C.E. and C.E. now, not B.C. and A.D.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

B.C. means "before Christ" or, that is, before the year traditionally considered the year of his birth. But the majority of people around the world are not Chirstian and don't like having to measure time by someone else's religion. So they call it B.C.E. meaning "Before Christian Era" or "Before Common Era" which is less offensive. They also use, C.E. for "Common Era" rather than A.D. (Anno Domini - "year of our lord" in Latin)

"WE" LOL


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
> germs=Human beings
> germs= made creation matter and light
> germs made germs or germs have always been. Matter can't create mater unless it's THE ALMIGHTY OMNIPOTENT GOD
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD for MATING
> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
> _*Pakicetus* is an extinct genus of amphibious cetacean of the family Pakicetidae which was endemic to the Eocene of Pakistan.[1]The vast majority of paleontologists regard it as the most basal whale.
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

So How has anything I said been declared false?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

"Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs."

Is demonstrably false. You can literally go on google, type marine biologist whale leg bones and click on the first link. There are several links to credible sources, including this one;

http://digitallibrary.amnh.org/dspace/bitstream/handle/2246/4849/N0009.pdf;jsessionid=55D6453968F5461B1B6BFF8D53C81F16?sequence=1

There are actual pictures of whale femurs. You know, the ones you say don't exist because whales were built as-is by god? lol


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

Humans have tail bones because we used to have tails! Every once in a while someone is still born with a tail.....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

The fact your trying to explain things without a creator and connect species claiming they are all one species, and some groups decided to "just do different things" so then there "Body's" became different making butterfly's, baboons, trout, elephants is such a extravagantly ignorant suggestion of "evidence" it's staggering. Your theory is to deny the existence of a omnipotent. I could gather random skeletons from extinct species and claim it's the same thing and there are billions and trillions missing links between the two. Does this make me sane?
I could say,
It's bones are made of same material
and it's skull is similar. So would I be right?
This isn't evidence.. And that's exactly what your'e doing.
This isn't even rational reasoning or suggesting.

Do you think if you and the rest of the darwin worshipers, got your family's together and started to live standing in the ocean standing up to your waist do you think after many generations you will become sea people?- Serious question

So besides dwelling on your suggestion of evidence as nothing, do you care that what your saying is impossible on every virtual level?
You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every*thing.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
and light and water and man and women and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop and not question how they could do this or where they came from, or why you are physically made the way you are.
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now. Because in reality things just decompose and die and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

You : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:
- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*
--------------------------------------------------------speechless-------------------------------------------


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

http://creation.com/the-strange-tale-of-the-leg-on-the-whale
Below: Drawing shows a similar (small) pelvic bone of a Sperm whale with an even smaller abnormal lump of bone fused to it, which abnormality is labeled by evolutionists a ‘vestigial femur.’ However, this tiny blob of bone bears little resemblance to the leg bone of any land animal.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

That's what you base everything around lol that's your proof of whales walking on land lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

I knew, of course, that some modern whales have a pair of bones embedded in their tissues, each of which strengthens the pelvic wall and acts as an organ anchor. I knew that evolutionists generally claim that these small, yet purposeful structures are vestigial (‘left-over’) organs. They choose to believe that each bone of the pair is all that is left of the pelvic bone of the whale’s ancestor which, according to evolutionary doctrine, once walked and ran on land. They believe this even though these strips of bone have a known function, differ in males and females, and are not even attached to the vertebral column. I also knew that people are sometimes born with abnormalities such as an extra finger, or an extra rib, but no evolutionist claims that we evolved from a six-fingered ancestor. Whales could be born with a little extra lump of bone which evolutionists therefore insisted was a throwback corresponding to a second limb bone.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

Not BC AD lol...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

If you have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease (which I had) does this mean my bones on my feet use to have more legs?
Of course not.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The only actually post to response to would be pen, and I did it before. Pen you asked me questions and demonstrated your complete ignorance of THE HOLY BIBLE and you said you read it. Which is why I said you are lying. And know your lying.
> Love you all starting not to care about the spam it's helping boost replies and views so until next time!


this is something that I actually posted a few months ago "I am going to try to make this as short as possible when I was around 25 years old my wife left me , that sent me to a place that you do not want to be [a state of mind] total depression I walk the streets maybe 6 months don't for sure. One day some gave me a bible and took me in. back to normal going to work have my own place all the good things. Even going to church which didn't last long because I couldn't stand being around all the actors. Time passed on...I woke up one morning and found that I was sleeping in an alley, I had no idea what happened, but I was very scared. I remembered that bible helped me before So I asked somebody if they could get me one. I spent the next 22 years on the streets of ca. az., and Nevada ,reading, eating, and sleeping that book. fasting for weeks at a time more than once. conversation, visions in the presence of perfection...so close to god that I began to question him. because his book says come let us reason together. time passed on once again...I am going to skip so of this...what I found was there was no man name jesus...the bible is full of truth and lies. the tree of knowledge comes in many binders [binders as in book binders] He is the alpha [A] the omega [Z] and every letter in between I don't always call him god sometimes I say the power or even the essence of all. I don't claim to know it all , far from it, but I do know that the mind of MAN is an amazing thing and can take to places beyond wonder...Is there a god like the bible says NO ! there isn't . IT was written by men like you and me that were different states of mind some happy some sad, and some pissed off...and when we fall into those same states of mind we relate to them...truth helps lies misguide....you called me a liar 3 times maybe 4 which tells me you cannot recognize truth...what pisses me off is that this god thing so fools people that they can't even love their ownselves when people try to convince others they really are trying to convince self. that they have heaven and the other self is going to hell. there is neither one it is a state of the mind...


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "
> 
> Me:
> - If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*
> --------------------------------------------------------speechless-------------------------------------------


Do you have proof I'm not god and what I'm telling you isn't the ACTUAL word of god? *EXACTLY*
--------------------------------------------------------speechless-------------------------------------------


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

See how stupid that is? 

We have never seen matter be created or destroyed, so why make the giant leap of faith that it was created in the first place? You're claim god is eternal, why can't the universe be eternal in some form?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Do you have proof I'm not god and what I'm telling you isn't the ACTUAL word of god? *EXACTLY*
> --------------------------------------------------------speechless-------------------------------------------


Yes after seeing pages and pages written by you, I assure you your not GOD. Once again baffled at your reasoning. And ability to ignore life.


ghostdriver said:


> The fact your trying to explain things without a creator and connect species claiming they are all one species, and some groups decided to "just do different things" so then there "Body's" became different making butterfly's, baboons, trout, elephants is such a extravagantly ignorant suggestion of "evidence" it's staggering. Your theory is to deny the existence of a omnipotent. I could gather random skeletons from extinct species and claim it's the same thing and there are billions and trillions missing links between the two. Does this make me sane?
> I could say,
> It's bones are made of same material
> and it's skull is similar. So would I be right?
> ...


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Yes after seeing pages and pages written by you, I assure you your not GOD. Once again baffled at your reasoning. And ability to ignore life.


You can't prove it. 

And you can't prove that there was ever 'nothing' either. The only thing we know is that at one point there was a singularity and it went through a rapid expansion.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

Well actually because it's the only thing possible, and nothing contradicts or suggest otherwise it's proven.
Because I literally communicate with GOD it's proven.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well actually because it's the only thing possible, and nothing contradicts or suggest otherwise it's proven.


It's not the only thing possible, nincompoop. lol 

You toss the word impossible around like you actually understand what it means. It's cute.



> Because I literally communicate with GOD it's proven.


You don't talk to god anymore than you talk with the man on the moon.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 3, 2014)

The fact your trying to explain things without a creator and connect species claiming they are all one species, and some groups decided to "just do different things" so then there "Body's" became different making butterfly's, baboons, trout, elephants is such a extravagantly ignorant suggestion of "evidence" it's staggering. Your theory is to deny the existence of a omnipotent. I could gather random skeletons from extinct species and claim it's the same thing and there are billions and trillions missing links between the two. Does this make me sane?
I could say,
It's bones are made of same material
and it's skull is similar. So would I be right?
This isn't evidence.. And that's exactly what your'e doing.
This isn't even rational reasoning or suggesting.

*Do you think if you and the rest of the darwin worshipers, got your family's together and started to live standing in the ocean standing up to your waist do you think after many generations you will become sea people?- Serious question*

So besides dwelling on your suggestion of evidence as nothing, do you care that what your saying is impossible on every virtual level?
You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every*thing.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
and light and water and man and women and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop and not question how they could do this or where they came from, or why you are physically made the way you are.
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now. Because in reality things just decompose and die and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

You : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:
- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*
--------------------------------------------------------speechless-------------------------------------------[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

That is a ridiculous question, that has nothing to do with evolution.

If people were forced to live in the water, people who were better adapted to swimming would have the advantage. If that advantage led to them mating more often than people who were less advantaged, over time, you would see peoples body structure steer more towards being adapted to swimming, but that doesn't mean you'd see gills or shark teeth on your grandkids. Which I know is what you were getting at.

Over millions and million of years in the water, you would see some more sever changes, but nothing like in the span of humanity. A mere 200,000 years.

Why do you keep posting the same things over and over again? Out of these 54 pages, most of your posts would fit onto one page without all the duplicated.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

Here;

This is suiting

http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/what-evidence-supports-the-theory-of-evolution.html

*What Evidence Supports the Theory of Evolution?*
By Rene Fester Kratz from Biology Workbook For Dummies
Since Darwin first proposed his ideas about biological evolution and natural selection, different lines of research from many different branches of science have produced evidence supporting his belief that biological evolution occurs in part because of natural selection.

Because a great amount of data supports the idea of biological evolution through natural selection, and because no scientific evidence has yet been found to prove this idea false, this idea is considered a _scientific theory._ Because lots of evidence supports scientific theories, they are usually accepted as true by a majority of scientists.

Here’s a brief summary of the evidence that supports the theory of evolution by natural selection:


*Biochemistry *is the studyof the basic chemistry and processes that occur in cells. The biochemistry of all living things on Earth is incredibly similar, showing that all of Earth’s organisms share a common ancestry.


*Comparative anatomy *is the comparison of the structures of different living things. This figure compares the skeletons of humans, cats, whales, and bats, illustrating how similar they are even though these animals live unique lifestyles in very different environments. The best explanation for similarities like the ones among these skeletons is that the various species on Earth evolved from common ancestors.






Credit: Illustration by Kathryn Born, M.A
Comparative anatomy of the bones in the front limbs of humans, cats, whales, and bats.
*Biogeography,* the study of living things around the globe, helps solidify Darwin’s theory of biological evolution. Basically, if evolution is real, you’d expect groups of organisms that are related to one another to be clustered near one another because related organisms come from the same common ancestor.

On the other hand, if evolution isn’t real, there’s no reason for related groups of organisms to be found near one another. When biogeographers compare the distribution of organisms living today or those that lived in the past (from fossils), they find that species are distributed around Earth in a pattern that reflects their genetic relationships to one another.


*Comparative embryology* compares the embryos of different organisms. The embryos of many animals, from fish to humans, show similarities that suggest a common ancestor.


*Molecular biology *focuses on the structure and function of the molecules that make up cells. Molecular biologists have compared gene sequences among species, revealing similarities among even very different organisms.


*Paleontology* is the study of prehistoric life through fossil evidence. The _fossil record_ (all the fossils ever found and the information gained from them) shows detailed evidence of the changes in living things through time.


*Modern examples* of biological evolution can be measured by studying the results of scientific experiments that measure evolutionary changes in the populations of organisms that are alive today. In fact, you need only look in the newspaper or hop online to see evidence of evolution in action in the form of the increase in the number of antibiotic-resistant bacteria.


*Radioisotope dating *estimates the age of fossils and other rocks by examining the ratio of isotopes in rocks. _Isotopes_ are different forms of the atoms that make up matter on Earth. Some isotopes, called _radioactive isotopes,_ discard particles over time and change into other elements.

Scientists know the rate at which this radioactive decayoccurs, so they can take rocks and analyze the elements within them. Radioisotope dating indicates that the Earth is 4.5 billion years old, which is plenty old enough to allow for the many changes in Earth’s species due to biological evolution.


----------



## MonkeyChimp (Jun 3, 2014)

I can't wait until we evolve from needing to debate strangers with text.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The fact your trying to explain things without a creator and connect species claiming they are all one species, and some groups decided to "just do different things" so then there "Body's" became different making butterfly's, baboons, trout, elephants is such a extravagantly ignorant suggestion of "evidence" it's staggering. Your theory is to deny the existence of a omnipotent. I could gather random skeletons from extinct species and claim it's the same thing and there are billions and trillions missing links between the two. Does this make me sane?
> I could say,
> It's bones are made of same material
> and it's skull is similar. So would I be right?
> ...


This in bold above cannot be a serious question. If it were, it would show that you have not ever read even a few paragraphs on how evolution actually works. Could anyone be that lazy (or afraid) not to read a few paragraphs, or watch a short YT video? Maybe. But I'll explain a few parts of the process, as I would to a young child. Basically, DNA and RNA of two parents attempt to merge taking half of the father's genetic code and half of the mother's. 99+% of the time, the genetic code merges perfectly. But every once in a while, there will be a random mistake in copying code. Not only is this process random, but it happens regularly in predictable patterns. Now, most mutations don't produce advantages: many are unnoticeable or result in a catastrophic birth defect and death. But every so often the random mutation results in a survival advantage. Take polar bears for instance; they started out as grizzly bears (in fact, the two species are genetically close enough that they can still mate to produce offspring today), but a random mutation of the gene that controls fur pigment created a bear with white fur. This is an obvious advantage against the snowy backdrop for hunting. It turned out to be such an advantage that the white bear produced more surviving offspring over time as opposed to brown grizzlies in the region, and they passed that white mutated gene to their offspring. And their offspring passed it on to their offspring, and so on. Nature doesn't try to become something else, but through these small mistakes/mutations and vast amounts of time, species morph to become completely different species. So different, in fact, that they can no longer produce offspring with their predecessors.

So, in summary, nature makes mistakes in the copying of gene sequencing, some of these mistakes turn out to be survival advantages, these advantages are passed to the offspring and often out-compete the predecessor for food and a mate until the predecessor becomes extinct. This is what accounts for all of the diversity of life. Evolution by natural selection does not occur in individuals, because once you are made, you are genetically set for life. Rather, evolution occurs across species. A lone member of a species cannot evolve, it happens in small, incremental steps over millions and billions of years to an entire species. I hope my explanation is simple enough for you, it was simple enough for my son to understand at the age of seven. We'll see if you understand what I demonstrated if the quality of your questions improves...


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 3, 2014)

I think Ghost is a member of this group... lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 4, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I think Ghost is a member of this group... lol


At about 12:30 into this video, Dawkins is telling her where to find the evidence she is requesting, and she simply talks over him stating that it's not there. She clearly does not understand how evolution works (love her 'critical factories' line at 39:25), it's strange to me that the people most against it haven't taken the time to understand it. I guess if one just shuts their eyes and puts there fingers in there ears denying reality long enough, they can fool themselves that actually doesn't exist. I've always liked the interview you posted, but she is much smarter than GD/N420. Here's a dude that's more his speed -


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It's not the only thing possible, nincompoop. lol
> 
> You toss the word impossible around like you actually understand what it means. It's cute.
> 
> ...


Creation is the only thing possible.

You : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "
Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


You seem forgetful to say the least.
I don't think you smoke marijuana? Do you?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you just posted states that the body of humans and creatures have the ability to be acclimated which was the starting point of darwins theory. There is no proof that human beings come from bacteria or any creature ever. I'm sure you got excited at this misleading presentation but read what you posted. Your'e saying that I said animals and human beings flesh are not similar, they are very similar in someways but our soul is nothing like theirs. I'm not asking you to prove survival of the fittest ether, which this mentions, or how animals belonging to the same gene pool can mate with other animals making adaptions to their body. All dogs and cats are mixed breeds, and different nationalities have different traits skin, eyes, face ect. That change based on your partner in your gene pool. Our skin and body also will become more resilient to sun, or weather the longer we endure it. GOD's creation is awesome. Darwins theory is that this proves his theory. I already knew this. I know what your religion believes, this is what you think of as holy scripture. Now where is the proof that
> germs=Human beings
> germs= made creation matter and light
> germs made germs or germs have always been. Matter can't create mater unless it's THE ALMIGHTY OMNIPOTENT GOD
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Every marine Biologist knows what the Hen bone is and what it's used for it's not legs. It's a pelvic bone designed by GOD which helps in the mating. You saying it's a leg is ignorance.
> http://creation.com/the-strange-tale-of-the-leg-on-the-whale
> http://www.trueorigin.org/ng_whales01.asp Doesn't list speculation it's listing facts
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakicetus is very clear that some people THINK that, but that's not based off evidence.
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

You claiming these skeletons are the same animal that "evolved" is laughable.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The fact your trying to explain things without a creator and connect species claiming they are all one species, and some groups decided to "just do different things" so then there "Body's" became different making butterfly's, baboons, trout, elephants is such a extravagantly ignorant suggestion of "evidence" it's staggering. Your theory is to deny the existence of a omnipotent. I could gather random skeletons from extinct species and claim it's the same thing and there are billions and trillions missing links between the two. Does this make me sane?
> I could say,
> It's bones are made of same material
> and it's skull is similar. So would I be right?
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Creation is the only thing possible.


No it's not. 

There are lots of other possibilities, some have already been stated.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 4, 2014)

You failing to recognize other possibilities exist, is not the same as those possibilities not existing.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

HAHA other possibilities? There is virtually nothing to suggest anything different, and it's completely impossible for anything to come from nothing, unless it's been created by a CREATOR who always was. Rocks, light, marijuana, people, ect could only become through creation.


Ceepea said:


> That is a ridiculous question, that has nothing to do with evolution.
> 
> If people were forced to live in the water, people who were better adapted to swimming would have the advantage. If that advantage led to them mating more often than people who were less advantaged, over time, you would see peoples body structure steer more towards being adapted to swimming, but that doesn't mean you'd see gills or shark teeth on your grandkids. Which I know is what you were getting at.
> 
> ...


HAHAHA no they would all die because humans can't live in the water, ever get those "prune" fingers? Try life in the water, your not some super organism that can decide to fly or swim based upon your lifestyle of the generations before you. Nor is there any creature that can set these events into motion based upon there lifestyle.

The fact you ignore all logic because whales hend bone (which anchors there organs) sometimes have deformities like I had with sever's disease http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease is insane.
The fact you think this could be "old legs" is insane
The fact you tried to state a whales came from those other six skeletons, and there are billions years missing between the "links" is absolutely demonic insanity.
And you feel as it is evidence that GOD doesn't exist, and i'm lying and even though your theory of evolution and "creation always being here" is impossible, this means nothing. Because *SOME *whales *develop abnormalities on there pelvic bone! *
and there are many disease that cause abnormalities of bones especially hip bones in whales, and all living things can develop *abnormalities *of bones from diseases like I did when I had http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease 
And then suggest there are millions of missing links between animal A and Y see how they are similar but different!!!
So you ignore all logic and insult people when they thoroughly explain this to you in a polite manner.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 4, 2014)

so ghost bibically speaking what is god ? and I would like new testament scripture as your proof and you must also have your proof according to bibical rules meaning 2 wittness at the least...meaning 2 scripture...I am trying to make this easy for you by telling you they are in the new testament...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

shake the scales from your eyes...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghosty,,you seem to think that you can simply excuse yourself from the fact that you actualy want god to be real,So you make believe like you know its true beyond reproach(People will believe anything they choose to convince themselves to, even if it is unwittingly dishonest with themselves)just because you have convinced yourself of a creator dose not make it true or fact.<A fundamental flaw of your arguement that you refuse to acknowledge because you are not being totaly honest with yourself about the thought that god may very well not exist.Your inexorable belief of creationism dosent give you any thing but an inability and refusal to consider that you may be wrong.
No amount of circular arguement that you produce will prove your god exists nor has it for any other believer out there.
There has been no evidence to support "intelligent design" to be correct and there will most likely never be,it has been debunked utterly.
You continue to operate on a preconceived notion of what science is, because you keep reading the WRONG book when it comes to your basic source of applied reasoning and understanding of actual reality,that would be the BIBLE.Whenever you attempt to learn something,you still consult with your subjective friend for edification of newly acquired knowledge,when you should really leave it up to sincere self reflective honesty, leaving god out of it.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 4, 2014)

MonkeyChimp said:


> I can't wait until we evolve from needing to debate strangers with text.


hey monkey _c_ himp lol just saw thats cool


----------



## kinetic (Jun 4, 2014)

I came in here expecting to read more about the kundalini, instead I see bible thumpers who think that the earth is 6000 years old.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 4, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I came in here expecting to read more about the kundalini, instead I see bible thumpers who think that the earth is 6000 years old.


that would be thumper as in singular


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

kinetic said:


> I came in here expecting to read more about the kundalini, instead I see bible thumpers who think that the earth is 6000 years old.


Well I see you haven't read all fifty five pages this was explained as a common misconception. 
Well your very ill informed and on aspects of THE HOLY BIBLE, and history, who ever thought you could take the generations which is mentioned in New Testament from Abraham and add up the generations until SON OF GOD clearly shows the lack of time spent reading THE HOLY BIBLE.
Abraham's line which starts in the new testament is after GOD has destroyed the world and it has been repopulated twice the amount of time between Noah's ark and the people on the boat, form Abraham would be outstanding. Everyone died in the flood but the people on the Ark and they repopulated the world with different nationalities and after the world has millions of people GOD then chooses Abraham to continue HIS will.
So GOD made Adam and Eve 
they populate the world,
GOD destroys the world and everyone but Noah and people on Ark.
-----------Time break---------
After the world repopulated GOD chooses Abraham from the billions of people. And then THE HOLY SCRIPTURE continues.
Glad to inform you on this incorrect rumor.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

Not to mention the tower of babel also^


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2014)

Want to address and remind everyone who, what, where, and when they are.

GOD warns about the famine of the HIS word coming in the last chapter of the Old Testament. This is the time we are in, this new cult religion darwinism is taking control of the world so men can sodomite other men, and women can kill their own unborn children.
This appeared without any logical reason or explanation it's only purpose is to try to deny that Sin is in fact evil.
It's appeared in the last couple thousand years, starting right before and after the Son of GOD, just like GOD said it would and it's going to be a terrible shocking awe moment when people who deny GOD''s glory and power and insult HIM and his holyness in HIS own matrix, in HIS universe, in HIS reality, in HIS creation.
And seek to do battle with HIM the ALMIGHTY ONE.
Chose to love GOD, GOD loves those who love HIM.
Don't let people fool you into thinking you can just say "Sorry I didn't know you were real, I trusted this guy named darwin"




















http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https://cdn-assets.answersingenesis.org/img/articles/aid/v3/laminin.gif&imgrefurl=https://answersingenesis.org/biology/microbiology/laminin-and-the-
cross/&h=279&w=180&tbnid=YJhFSDA1MCQkwM:&zoom=1&tbnh=186&tbnw=120&usg=__jEdhEi9Sqyo-cc5HG8FEzZWFPPA=&docid=2L_Y205OhAzLJM&itg=1&sa=X&ei=BquPU-3PF9WaqAbpr4KACQ&ved=0CJgBEPwdMAo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltBjDAdoZzo
So now that we have proven your religion is impossible I hope you all stick around to learn about the power of GOD's sacrifice of HIS only beloved SON LORD JESUS CHRIST. And accept that living this life and dying is Good for us and that HIS will and judgement is always more perfect, glorious, merciful and amazing then anything we being HIS creation could ever fathom. HIS way is right, our way of sin is wrong and is worthy of death and hell fire.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 4, 2014)

GhostDriver, what do UFOs have to do with the Second Coming of Christ?

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> HAHA other possibilities? There is virtually nothing to suggest anything different, and it's completely impossible for anything to come from nothing, unless it's been created by a CREATOR who always was. Rocks, light, marijuana, people, ect could only become through creation.


This is an argument from ignorance, with a twist of special pleading.

Not that I expect you to understand what any of that means. You don't possess the faculties to realize the shittiness of your own arguments.



> HAHAHA no they would all die because humans can't live in the water, ever get those "prune" fingers? Try life in the water, your not some super organism that can decide to fly or swim based upon your lifestyle of the generations before you. Nor is there any creature that can set these events into motion based upon there lifestyle.


Prune fingers are caused to give us better grip in water, dumbass.

You like to proclaim what *can *and *can't* happen with certainty only an idiot could possess.



> The fact you ignore all logic because whales hend bone (which anchors there organs) sometimes have deformities like I had with sever's disease http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease is insane.
> The fact you think this could be "old legs" is insane


It's a FEMUR bone. That's what it's called. lol















Say it with me now.... FEMUR. 



> The fact you tried to state a whales came from those other six skeletons, and there are *billions *years missing between the "links" is absolutely demonic insanity.


The fact that you can't even get the timeline correct after being told half a dozen times is absolutely moronic.




> And you feel as it is evidence that GOD doesn't exist, and i'm lying and even though your theory of evolution and "creation always being here" is impossible, this means nothing. Because *SOME *whales *develop abnormalities on there pelvic bone!*


That has nothing to do with why god most likely doesn't exist. That is one of the small pieces of evidence in the theory of evolution. Here are some of the other methods we used to determine evolution is true. There is no doubt, at all. Period. It's a fact.

Genetics
Universal biochemical organization and molecular variance patterns
DNA sequencing
Endogenous retroviruses
Proteins
Pseudogenes
Chromosome 2 in humans
Cytochrome c and b
Recent African origin of modern humans
Evidence from comparative anatomy
Atavisms
Evolutionary developmental biology and embryonic development
Homologous structures and divergent (adaptive) evolution
Nested hierarchies and classification
Vestigial structures

*Specific examples*

Figure 5a: Skeleton of a Baleen whale with the hind limb and pelvic bone structure circled in red. This bone structure stays internal during the entire life of the species.

Figure 5b: Adaptation of insect mouthparts: a, antennae; c, compound eye; lb, labrium; lr, labrum; md, mandibles; mx, maxillae.
(A) Primitive state — biting and chewing: e.g. grasshopper. Strong mandibles and maxillae for manipulating food.
(B) Ticking and biting: e.g. honey bee. Labium long to lap up nectar; mandibles chew pollen and mould wax.
(C) Sucking: e.g. butterfly. Labrum reduced; mandibles lost; maxillae long forming sucking tube.
(D) Piercing and sucking, e.g.. female mosquito. Labrum and maxillae form tube; mandibles form piercing stylets; labrum grooved to hold other parts.


Figure 5c: Illustration of the Eoraptor lunensis pelvis of the saurischian order and the Lesothosaurus diagnosticus pelvis of the ornithischian order in the Dinosauria superorder. The parts of the pelvis show modification over time. The cladogram is shown to illustrate the distance of divergence between the two species.

Figure 5d: The principle of homology illustrated by the adaptive radiation of the forelimb of mammals. All conform to the basic pentadactyl pattern but are modified for different usages. The third metacarpal is shaded throughout; the shoulder is crossed-hatched.

Figure 5e: The path of the recurrent laryngeal nerve in giraffes. The laryngeal nerve is compensated for by subsequent tinkering from natural selection.
Hind structures in whales
Whales possess internally reduced hind parts such as the pelvis and hind legs (Fig. 5a).[54][55] Occasionally, the genes that code for longer extremities cause a modern whale to develop legs. On October 28, 2006, a four-finned bottlenose dolphin was caught and studied due to its extra set of hind limbs.[56] These legged Cetacea display an example of an atavism predicted from their common ancestry.

Insect mouthparts
Other arthropod appendages
Pelvic structure of dinosaurs
Recurrent laryngeal nerve in giraffes
Route of the vas deferens
Evidence from paleontology
Fossil record
Extent of the fossil record


Evolution of the horse





Transition from fish to amphibians
Evidence from geographical distribution
Continental distribution
Island biogeography
Types of species found on islands
Endemism
Adaptive radiations
Ring species
Distribution of marsupials
Migration, isolation, and distribution of the Camel
Evidence from observed natural selection


*Specific examples of natural selection in the lab and in the field*

Antibiotic and pesticide resistance
E. coli long-term evolution experiment
Lactose intolerance in humans
Nylon-eating bacteria
PCB tolerance
Peppered moth
Radiotrophic fungus
Urban wildlife
Interspecies fertility or hybridization
Mimulus peregrinus
Raphanobrassica
Salsify
York groundsel
*Evidence from computation and mathematical iteration*



Specific examples
Avida simulation[/quote]





> and there are many disease that cause abnormalities of bones especially hip bones in whales,


ESPECIALLY in hip bones in whales.... Really?



> and all living things can develop *abnormalities *of bones from diseases like I did when I had http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease


Not even remotely the same thing. A disease doesn't cause vestigial limbs and organs you asshat. lol



> And then suggest there are millions of missing links between animal A and Y see how they are similar but different!!!
> So you ignore all logic and insult people when they thoroughly explain this to you in a polite manner.


You haven't explained anything. You've copy pasted you old posts over and over again, when they didn't explain anything in the first place.

You're a gullible half-wit with no scientific understanding. It's like asking a 3 year old what it's like on the moon.... lol The stories they will tell....


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Creation is the only thing possible.
> 
> Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*



That is just an assumption you're making. There's absolutely no evidence that ANYTHING in nature was created. The explanation that makes the least amount of assumptions is usually correct. 

In this case, you're assuming god exists, and created everything, I'm not. 

I'm more likely correct. It's that simple.


----------



## kinetic (Jun 4, 2014)

Ghostdriver do you live Biblically as well? If so, do people mistake some of your beliefs as belonging to Islam?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> http://creation.com/the-strange-tale-of-the-leg-on-the-whale
> Below: Drawing shows a similar (small) pelvic bone of a Sperm whale with an even smaller abnormal lump of bone fused to it, which abnormality is labeled by evolutionists a ‘vestigial femur.’ However, this tiny blob of bone bears little resemblance to the leg bone of any land animal.





ghostdriver said:


> If you have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease (which I had) does this mean my bones on my feet use to have more legs?
> Of course not.


Just because you keep calling a frequent abnormality of growth in whales a "femur" doesn't mean it's a femur LOL

You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live live "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what? wear cloths, play instruments? And became completely exposed to all elements? And elephants decided to want to be big? This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth. 
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? WHat if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.


And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *SOME *whales *develop abnormalities on there pelvic bone! Not all but some! 
Here is a example says Darwin!*
The closest thing to the claim which launched our pursuit of this whole trail is where Slijper states, ‘Thus, at Ayukawa Whaling Station (Japan), a Sperm Whale was brought in in 1956, with a 5-inch tibia projecting into a 5½-inch “bump," and a Russian factory ship in the Bering Sea had a similar experience in 1959.’ No photo is provided.
Ignoring for the moment the purely anecdotal nature of the evidence, what is it that is being claimed? Sperm whales are massive—up to about 19m (62 feet) long. A 14 cm (5.5 inch) ‘bump’ on its side would look like an almost unnoticeable pimple. Inside the bump is a piece of bone, some 12.5 cm (5 inches) ‘long.’ There is no evidence given of anything which could reasonably be called a ‘leg.’ Slijper calls the bone inside the ‘bump’ a ‘tibia.’ But we have already seen that it doesn’t take much for evolutionary believers to label abnormal pieces of bone in ways to fit their naturalistic religion.
Even if these poorly documented accounts are true, a fist-sized bump on the side of a whale, with bony tissue inside, bears little resemblance to the report by the popular evolutionist Bakker, quoted earlier. Sadly, many people are being given the idea that there is good scientific evidence of modern whales being born with complete legs dangling from their sides! It seems as if this particular ‘evidence’ for evolution is about the same as that of the occasional human babies which are born with an abnormal lump of fat close to the base of the spine. In spite of the fact that these lumps have no tail-like structures in them, and are often not even on the mid-line, they are still frequently claimed to be ‘throw-backs’ to an alleged evolutionary ancestor with a tail!

The changes required in the evolutionary belief system for a land animal to become a whale are incredibly complex and far reaching. Evolutionist Anthony Martin explains:
‘Principally it meant developing a new mode of locomotion (from walking to swimming), a physiology to cope with a dense medium (water rather than air), new methods of detecting and catching prey, and a means of breathing efficiently at the sea surface.

‘This adaptation was achieved by changing every part of the body, particularly the head … As well as changes to the head, adaptation to an aquatic way of life brought about fundamental alterations to the rest of the body.’3

By contrast, there is nothing about the anatomy of modern whales, including the occasional minor abnormalities, which is difficult to incorporate into a creationist understanding of their origins. The Lord Jesus Christ, the Creator-made-flesh, indicated in Mark 10:6 that people were made ‘from the beginning of the creation’ (not billions of years after the beginning). Whales, along with other creatures of the sea, were made just one day earlier.4 The same God Who is able to raise a person from the dead was easily able to accomplish this.
-GOD made creation through JESUS CHRIST HIS SON our GOD son of THE MAJESTY MOST HIGH.






ghostdriver said:


> If you have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease (which I had) does this mean my bones on my feet use to have more legs?
> Of course not.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Just because you keep calling a frequent abnormality of growth in whales a "femur" doesn't mean it's a femur LOL
> 
> You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
> ...


Creationists use special pleading. It's the only way their explanations can work. Also, their explanations have ZERO predictive power, which makes them completely fucking useless.

Evolution is a fact. We've watched it happen, and have extensive fossil and DNA evidence to back it up. No paragraphs written on a pot forum are going to change these facts.

Do you think all modern biologists are just running around labeling things and sticking bones in boxes without knowing what they're doing? That's essentially what you're saying, that you you think all biologists are stupid and that you know better. You claim to know anatomy better than people who study anatomy, you claim to know biological processes better than biologists, and you claim to know about DNA more than geneticists. 

lol


Asshat.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.

Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Your responses leave me in shame over the mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
> Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.


And thus is the argument of someone who doesn't understand the scientific process. 

The coding for 'legs' still exists in whale and dolphin DNA. That's why occasionally one will still actually grow legs. Same reason why humans grow a tail occasionally. It's an evolutionary throw-back.











> Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy.


That DNA is a throw-back to when whales had legs. (And they're still FEMUR bones regardless of how often you call them by the wrong name)




> A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.


It occurs in whales and dolphins actually. (There are lots of other vestigial organs in other species)

http://ncse.com/cej/3/4/true-vestigial-structures-whales-dolphins


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/15581204/ns/technology_and_science-science/t/dolphin-reveals-extra-set-legs/#.U5B3hyhGP8I


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

...



Nothing matters because of this mildly occurring abnormality found in some Right and Sperm Whales (actually every living thing sometimes grows bone abnormalities because of disease) ? Small one inch abnormalities? and the fact living and all matter is similar on a molecular level? To *YOUR mind* means all those impossible events I mentioned can happen? and you don't know how? Or why ? Or how they are related to what we are talking about? But think *Matter *being made with similar properties on a molecular level, and some mildly frequent one inch average growth on *some* right, and sperm whales ( all creatures frequently have abnormal bone growth even humans) like http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/scoliosis/basics/definition/con-20030140 which I had.
And http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease which I also had. DO you think these are cases of "throw back evolutionary traits"
Pure insanity.

GOD wants people repent to avoid HELL and punishment. For the wicked to turn so that they will live. Not live in the twilight zone and pretend everything is okay and continue to sin and insult GOD, and HIS worshipers. Then have the ALMIGHTY's wraith fall upon you one morning and be forever damned in HELL.
Don't let the devil and your own ego and iniquity destroy you forever.
Don't live in the twilight zone. Wake up


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live live "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what? wear cloths, play instruments? And became completely exposed to all elements? And elephants decided to want to be big? This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions


*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Creation is the only thing possible.
> 
> You : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "
> Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*
> ...


So your'e saying GOD can't create creation and has always been? but the Universe can create and has always been? That's literally believing in something that you claim is impossible.
"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

*GOD SEES EVERYTHING*


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Real questions for you*

If your god is so real,then where is he and why has no one ever proven him to exist?

Do you understand that the bible was written by man, which in turn means that it is subject to all of the preferance of the ruling authority of the times in which the book circulated?

How do you know that Lucifer isnt creating the image and voice of god in your "visions"?You know how crafty fallen angels can be right?
According to dogmatic lore,Lucifer can change form and you are but a mortal to powerless to see through it,,But its just got to be god dosent it?


I think it offensive for someone to go around and preach a religion about love which condemns eternaly.

I also think you need to stop repeating the same old BS and actualy learn some facts about how science is applied, instead of hiding behind your debunked creationist theory.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> *Real questions for you*
> 
> If your god is so real,then where is he and why has no one ever proven him to exist?
> 
> ...


I have been explaining myself over and over because you bring up the same subject over and over. Do you expect a different answer? Can demons give you demonic suggestion through thoughts absolutely? How Do you know it's not GOD. When GOD THE ALMIGHTY CREATOR talks to you I assure you everyone will *know. *And according to THE HOLY BIBLE and ALL HOLY SCRIPTURE demons have no power unless your doing evil things and aren't protected by GOD.
Why hasn't anyone proven GOD existed?
Everyone knows GOD exist, mankind's time and Laws is based on GOD. Only insane cult darwin followers think it's logical to deny *THE CREATOR*. So if you have watched some propaganda of "arguments on darwinism" which leads you to believe that this was possible, and what I'm telling you is some kind of shock to mankind you're completely wrong.
Now since I have answered all your questions how about you answer mine?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I have been explaining myself over and over because you bring up the same subject over and over. Do you expect a different answer? Can demons give you demonic suggestion through thoughts absolutely? How Do you know it's not GOD. When GOD THE ALMIGHTY CREATOR talks to you I assure you everyone will *know. *And according to THE HOLY BIBLE and ALL HOLY SCRIPTURE demons have no power unless your doing evil things and aren't protected by GOD.
> Why hasn't anyone proven GOD existed?
> Everyone knows GOD exist, mankind's time and Laws is based on GOD. Only insane cult darwin followers think it's logical to deny *THE CREATOR*. So if you have watched some propaganda of "arguments on darwinism" which leads you to believe that this was possible, and what I'm telling you is some kind of shock to mankind you're completely wrong.
> Now since I have answered all your questions how about you answer mine?







ghostdriver said:


> I have been explaining myself over and over because you bring up the same subject over and over. Do you expect a different answer?


 No I dont, this is what Im talking about,,,YOU claiming absolute knowledge from subjectively provided answers IS NOT THE SAME AS FACT,,,you goon!
It is your opinion that is at the core of your own line of reasoning not the consideration of well proven facts.




ghostdriver said:


> Can demons give you demonic suggestion through thoughts absolutely? How Do you know it's not GOD. When GOD THE ALMIGHTY CREATOR talks to you I assure you everyone will know.


That well garbled response made absolutely no sense whatsoever and isnt worth anything short of an insult.




ghostdriver said:


> Everyone knows GOD exist, mankind's time and Laws is based on GOD. Only insane cult darwin followers think it's logical to deny *THE CREATOR*. So if you have watched some propaganda of "arguments on darwinism" which leads you to believe that this was possible, and what I'm telling you is some kind of shock to mankind you're completely wrong.


WTF are you talking about?Its logic to deny creationism based off of scientific evidence that the Earth has been around alot longer than 6000 years.Its logic to question the assumptions and gaps of rational thought that is encouraged by faith in your creator.
I can certainly tell the difference between propaganda and information supported by fact.Arguements for darwinism vs creationism are won by darwinism,because guess what?It is supported by FACTs and evidence,an overwhemling amount of it.Your arguement for creation really cant do this properly,NOR HAS IT EVER!

Seriously,,,lay off of the easy Jesus ghosty,it has skewed your fragile little mind.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> No I dont, this is what Im talking about,,,YOU claiming absolute knowledge from subjectively provided answers IS NOT THE SAME AS FACT,,,you goon!
> It is your opinion that is at the core of your own line of reasoning not the consideration of well proven facts.
> 
> 
> ...


Well when I say
Everyone knows GOD exist, mankind's time and Laws is based on GOD. Only insane cult darwin followers think it's logical to deny *THE CREATOR*. So if you have watched some propaganda of "arguments on darwinism" which leads you to believe that this was possible, and what I'm telling you is some kind of shock to mankind you're completely wrong.
I'm talking about out laws about killing, raping,stealing, public nudity, marriage (well was) you know those Laws, One Nation under *GOD* those laws.
And for time I'm talking about

B.C. is an abbreviation for “Before Christ.” A.D. is an abbreviation for “anno Domini,” which is Latin for “in the year of our Lord.”

This below once again leaves me astonished at the ignorance and vanity of mankind.


B.C. means "before Christ" or, that is, before the year traditionally considered the year of his birth. But the majority of people around the world are not Chirstian and don't like having to measure time by someone else's religion. So they call it B.C.E. meaning "Before Christian Era" or "Before Common Era" which is less offensive. They also use, C.E. for "Common Era" rather than A.D. (Anno Domini - "year of our lord" in Latin)
No one in the word is going to put a gun to your head to make you worship GOD, ( except blasphemous man made religions that are made to manipulate the WORD of GOD and mankind's souls) no one wants a civil war and it's not what GOD wants people to do.
Now since I have answered all your questions and tolerated your insults, I ask you to answer the questions on post 1095


p.s

I know you probably missed it when I posted that I only made my name such because at that point of my life I was just starting to make serious changes in my life and stopping my career as a criminal.
So at the time being a "GhostDriver" was my occupation, but GOD saved me from life in Jail, and a eternity in Hell. I will be waiting for those answers from post 1095


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well when I say
> Everyone knows GOD exist, mankind's time and Laws is based on GOD. Only insane cult darwin followers think it's logical to deny *THE CREATOR*. So if you have watched some propaganda of "arguments on darwinism" which leads you to believe that this was possible, and what I'm telling you is some kind of shock to mankind you're completely wrong.
> I'm talking about out laws about killing, raping,stealing, public nudity, marriage (well was) you know those Laws, One Nation under *GOD* those laws.
> And for time I'm talking about
> ...


Lots of people in trouble turn to god because they have nothing left. It says nothing about gods existence.

Keep repeating the same tired shit, when it's nothing more than a half


ghostdriver said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no credentials to speak about insanity. You believe in imaginary friends! Worse yet, you think they talk back. You're fucking nuts! LOL



> GOD wants people repent to avoid HELL and punishment.


God already knows who will and won't go to hell. If god doesn't do something to stop people from going to hell, he's evil.



> For the wicked to turn so that they will live. Not live in the twilight zone and pretend everything is okay and continue to sin and insult GOD, and HIS worshipers.


I will insult anyone who is willfully ignorant. That's you, pally boy.



> Then have the ALMIGHTY's wraith fall upon you one morning and be forever damned in HELL.


If god existed, he would already knew who would and wouldn't go to hell before the universe was created. So, he created the universe knowing that 99% of all people who have every existed, would go to hell.

What an evil asshole. Ghost, you're a supporter of evil.




> Don't let the devil and your own ego and iniquity destroy you forever.
> Don't live in the twilight zone. Wake up


Don't let a myth rule your life.

KNEEL TO ODIN THE ONE TRUE GOD.







P.S. The femur isn't in *some *whales. Blue whales, right whales, sperm whales, dolphins..... I could go on..... they all have them. It's not an abnormality when it's normal, *retard*.

You think every biologist/paleontologist is wrong, and your 2000+ year old book written by ignorant goat herders is right.

You are a moron.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

Basically, when you can understand why *YOU *don't believe in Islam, Taoism, Mormonism, scientology, etc., etc., you'll understand why* I *don't believe in YOUR god.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Well insults are hurting no one except yourself.
I can give you clear and obvious reasons to each religion and why it's wrong, how it confirms THE HOLY BIBLE, but believes half or has changed and altered things. That is one of the reasons this thread was made.
So now that your religion is proven impossible, which other religion would you like me to explain the impossibilities and contradictions to?
Also I see you didn't answer my questions from post 1095 in your vulgar rantings. I was just thinking today while eating watermelon how you think all food is also from that one super organism. What did that organism do to become a watermelon? What made it lose it's body and become so delicious? And how did it make it's own seed? - Answer these too, as well as the others from post 1095 I have answered ALL of your questions perhaps you could begin to answer some of mine?


ps.
Also I'm only asking you in hopes that you, and your fellow darwin cult members see the illogical, impossible insanity, and turn to The Son of GOD for forgiveness. Trust me your insults mean nothing to me, I have done so many horrible things that do not deserve to be forgiven yet I am. (through a mighty and awesome act of mercy, power, and love)
How can I not do the same to others and forgive others, like I was so *Undeservingly forgiven?*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well insults are hurting no one except yourself.
> I can give you clear and obvious reasons to each religion and why it's wrong, how it confirms THE HOLY BIBLE, but believes half or has changed and altered things. That is one of the reasons this thread was made.


Christianity is a myth. lol Illiterate goat hereders with no understanding of.... anything < science. 

You're a joke.



> So now that your religion is proven impossible,


Sorry, but your inane ramblings didn't prove shit. 

Millions of scientists > you. 
Millions of pieces of evidence in favor of evolution > bible.



> which other religion would you like me to explain the impossibilities and contradictions to?
> Also I see you didn't answer my questions from post 1095 in your vulgar rantings. I was just thinking today while eating watermelon how you think all food is also from that one super organism.


The fact that you keep using incorrect terms shows your inability to grasp simple concepts. You don't even understand a thing about evolution, yet you denounce it. It makes sense though, people fear what they don't understand, and rather than try to understand it they shun it. 



> What did that organism do to become a watermelon? What made it lose it's body and become so delicious?


You don't understand what basic life is. The first 'plants' appeared 3000 Ma ago.... lol Long before any animals existed. 

It's statements like these of yours that make you seem so fucking clueless. You don't even know what you're talking about.... It's like talking about C++ with a 2 year old. They don't even know what a computer is, let alone programming language. So, how could you possibly explain what a line of code means?

You need a basic science understanding before we can really talk about evolution in a meaningful way. 



> And how did it make it's own seed? - Answer these too, as well as the others from post 1095 I have answered ALL of your questions perhaps you could begin to answer some of mine?


It didn't just change one day from algae to a water melon. Plants keep reproducing and traits that are benefical win out over those that aren't. Over a long enough time, the end product will be nothing like the first product. 

If I buy a brand new car, and every week I take a part off, like a headlight, seat cushion, or vent visor, and replace it with a part from a different car, how long before I have a totally different car? 

That's evolution. What you can't understand is the time scale in which it takes place. If humans as a species, manage to live 300,000,000 years do you think we'll look the same as we do now?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be waiting for those answers from post 1095





ghostdriver said:


> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
> 
> You can germinate seeds to grow marijuana,yes.Everyone knows that it cannot appear from simply nothing.And yes it grows in about 3-4 months of time on average,,your in the wrong section of RIU for learning how to grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Just because you keep calling a frequent abnormality of growth in whales a "femur" doesn't mean it's a femur LOL
> 
> You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
> ...


 What made it lose it's body and become so delicious? And how did it make it's own seed? 
No all whales have a "hen bone" or a "pelvic bone" not the growth you call a "femur"
I give answers, you give questions how about we see if your religion can do the same?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

The fact you think you can just insult people to not have to explain yourself, is very ominous.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well I see you haven't read all fifty five pages this was explained as a common misconception.
> Well your very ill informed and on aspects of THE HOLY BIBLE, and history, who ever thought you could take the generations which is mentioned in New Testament from Abraham and add up the generations until SON OF GOD clearly shows the lack of time spent reading THE HOLY BIBLE.
> Abraham's line which starts in the new testament is after GOD has destroyed the world and it has been repopulated twice the amount of time between Noah's ark and the people on the boat, form Abraham would be outstanding. Everyone died in the flood but the people on the Ark and they repopulated the world with different nationalities and after the world has millions of people GOD then chooses Abraham to continue HIS will.
> So GOD made Adam and Eve
> ...




Do I think the world is 6,000 years old? Did you not see this post on the previous page?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Waiting for those answers I could use a laugh LOL


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ.


No. You're a dumbass who thinks that's what evolution means. It doesn't, FYI.



> And it can appear from nothing.


No that's you being a dumb ass again. Something cannot come from nothing, INCLUDING GOD.




> And it happens over time.


Yes, evolution requires the passage of time. Wow, you actually got that one right! You get a GOLD STAR!




> And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live live "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia.


What do light and water have to do with man living in the cold? Humans evolved to not require hair. We had fire and animal skins to wear. (Not to mention we all started off in Africa)



> But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?


Nope. This is again, (I feel like a broken record) you being a dumbass. There is no 'super organism', just a simple lifeform that changed over time. LOTS of time.... BILLIONS of years, something you cannot fathom.



> wear cloths, play instruments?


Music is a new invention. We've been wearing animal skins for a long, long time.



> And became completely exposed to all elements? And elephants decided to want to be big?


No, there was obviously some advantage to elephants being large. Fending of predators, easier to reach trees, etc., etc.



> This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash.


It's painful that people with the ability to use the internet, and its wealth of information are still as blissfully ignorant as you are. You're using the inventions of scientists to post your moronic bullshit, while simultaneously calling scientists and the scientific method, stupid. You are a hypocrite. Stop using the bounties of science if you're just going to call scientists stupid. They have provided you with the advantages you frivolously use. Shame on you.




> I think


Please don't do that.



> the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.


I'm not perfect and I don 'wrong' things all the time. Asking an imaginary friend for forgiveness so you can feel good about yourself is the ultimate masturbation session. Stroke that ego, you're so special.



> And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this?


Record time; You're a dumbass.....again. No clouds didn't evolve, they're evaporated water. Water isn't alive and natural selection doesn't apply to it. There is SOOO MUCH EVIDENCE it's overwhelming. You refuse to look at the evidence, and claim it doesn't exist. That's the epitome of dumbassery.



> Or where they came from?


All elements started off as Hydrogen. They were fused inside of starts into heavier elements. Fucking fact.



> Or why you are physically made the way you are?


Humans are incredibly smart, but our bodies are actually kind of shitty. An engineer could do a MUCH better job. Unfortunately, evolution just goes with what works, not with what's prettiest or more elegant.



> And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now?


DUMBASS ALERT. DUMBASS ALERT.

First; they're not germs, we didn't evolve from germs, stop saying germs. And secondly, evolution HASN'T stopped. There are myriad examples of evolution happening. I've already provided dozens of examples, whether or not you choose to read them or not is up to you. The evidence is there, and is virtually universally accepted by anyone who has a brain.



> And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made.


No, actually even made things don't appear from nothing. You claim everything was created, except the creator. lol Your logic is fucking non-existent. On one hand you're screaming "EVERYTHING NEEDS A CREATOR, THINGS DON'T APPEAR FROM NOTHING", and on the other hand you're claiming "GOD IS ETERNAL AND DOESN'T NEED A CREATOR".... which is it, does everything need a creator, or doesn't it? If everything needs a creator, then god must have a creator as well, and that creator has a creator, and that creator has a creator, and so on and so on for infinity.

OR

Nothing was created, it's always existed.



> Things don't switch species when becoming extinct.


What the fuck does this even mean? Are you trying to make a cogent point? Because you're failing miserably. You're just some lonely dude on the internet, rambling about his imaginary friends and how virtually every scientist is wrong. lol



> They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs)


Nope. Never claimed we were germs and neither has any evolutionist. Where you get this from is beyond me, but it's not from any scientist.



> and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets.


I actually think you're retarded. No joke. IQ less than 70. Who has ever suggested that people will become mermaids if they stand in water? Are you this simple minded? Really?



> Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive.


The first organism probably weren't conscious, so they didn't *decide *to do anything. They just had simple cell processes that replicated.

Again, it's not a super organism, it was extremely primitive.



> What did the butterfly do to became what it is?


"*Butterfly evolution* is the origin and diversification of butterflies through geologic time and over a large portion of the Earth's surface. The earliest known butterfly fossils are from the mid Eocene epoch, between 40-50 million years ago.[1] Their development is closely linked to the evolution of flowering plants, since both adult butterflies and caterpillars feed on flowering plants. Of the 220,000 species of Lepidoptera, about 45,000 species are butterflies, which probably evolved from moths. Butterflies are found throughout the world, except in Antarctica, and are especially numerous in the tropics; they fall into eight different families."

That's where butterflies came from. BTW, I'm not your fucking elementary school teacher, if you want a basic understanding of science; read about it.



> What about the shark?


Again, look it up I'm not your private tutor. The answers are there, read about them yourself instead of being a nuisance.



> What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?


Put a shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger. There's no hope for you.



> This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.


....Or some primitive goat herder wrote in the middle of the desert. People 2000+ years ago knew basically fuck all. They thought the world was flat, and had corners, and had no idea about germ theory, or illness. They thought the earth was the center of the universe and had no idea other planets existed.

You think they got the origins of the universe correct? LOL You're a joke!




> Real questions for you^
> And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
> Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions
> *


You didn't state any facts. You just rambled incoherently.

Again, the femur in whales isn't an abnormality, it's normal.

Do you know what those words mean? If something is found in every right/sperm/fin whale, it's not ABnormal, it's NORMAL.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Waiting for those answers I could use a laugh LOL


The entire RIU community has been laughing at you since your first post. lol


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

Besides the obvious fact we've actually DIRECTLY WATCHED evolution happen, the theory has immense predictive power.

Modern biology is completely based off of the theory of evolution. Do you think biologists are completely inept at their jobs? Do you think medical doctors are completely inept? You know about Evolutionary medicine, right? You know it's helped cure cancers, and autoimmune diseases (to name a few), right?

If evolution is wrong, then how come when we hypothesize about things in biology and medicine, and then do the research we often confirm our hypothesis based on evolutionary principals?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> No. You're a dumbass who thinks that's what evolution means. It doesn't, FYI.
> 
> 
> No that's you being a dumb ass again. Something cannot come from nothing, INCLUDING GOD.
> ...


You:
"No that's you being a dumb ass again. Something cannot come from nothing, INCLUDING GOD."

Me- No because GOD is a omnipotent being which has the ability to create Laws which say things cannot be created.

And yes the bone your referring to is a abnormal growth not every whale has one, only certain whales in the species of right and sperm have been found with these abnormal growth, you must be getting there pelvic bone confused with your darwins teachers bone which he calls a "leg" average size? about a inch. Inch bone growth of a sixty or 80 foot whale LOL Do I need to talk about my experience with bone growth again? I must be growing extra feet?
Also Insults are not answering the questions, if I answered one of your questions, one of the many on this almost sixty page thread.
Also reminding you that I have answered them all, also without ever insulting you. And answered your questions things like
You said:
"Put a shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger. There's no hope for you. "

I think people would realize I was a insane man. So....I hope you keep yourself safe...
If you aren't able to handle this thread I suggest you take a little time off and stop posting ever hour.
Also you literally answered none of my questions.


----------



## Abiqua (Jun 5, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Christianity is a myth. lol Illiterate goat hereders with no understanding of.... anything < science.
> 
> You're a joke.
> 
> ...



At least be factual, even though I can't argue that Christianity is a myth....Arabs, who do believe, even though they might not like it, were some of the greatest basis for what is now called "science". At least pretend to know.

Human beings are pretty fucking stupid, so there being a god, whatever force or presence isn't out of the question. How egotistical for our small brains to say that there is "No god".... again which isn't an argument for god existing, I could care less. We would just be the last to know usually or figure it out.....

Man is god says the pantheist.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Besides the obvious fact we've actually DIRECTLY WATCHED evolution happen, the theory has immense predictive power.
> 
> Modern biology is completely based off of the theory of evolution. Do you think biologists are completely inept at their jobs? Do you think medical doctors are completely inept? You know about Evolutionary medicine, right? You know it's helped cure cancers, and autoimmune diseases (to name a few), right?
> 
> If evolution is wrong, then how come when we hypothesize about things in biology and medicine, and then do the research we often confirm our hypothesis based on evolutionary principals?


baffling how ignorant this is... "we hypothesize" biology based of darwin? All biologist darwin cult members? ???


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Answering questions with vulgar insanity? I knew you would be emotional at trying to answer those but man...
"Put a shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger. There's no hope for you. " -----Really evil dark stuff.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Abiqua said:


> At least be factual, even though I can't argue that Christianity is a myth....Arabs, who do believe, even though they might not like it, were some of the greatest basis for what is now called "science". At least pretend to know.
> 
> Human beings are pretty fucking stupid, so there being a god, whatever force or presence isn't out of the question. How egotistical for our small brains to say that there is "No god".... again which isn't an argument for god existing, I could care less. We would just be the last to know usually or figure it out.....
> 
> Man is god says the pantheist.


It's impossible to deny GOD's existence with rationality. The only reason why people are so lost is because their sin has separated them from their GOD. 
Reason and logic no longer apply..Just anger, hate, self pity, and sexual perversions. And of course Vanity.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You:
> And yes the bone your referring to is a abnormal growth not ever whale has one, only certain whales in the species of right and sperm have been found with these abnormal growth, you must be getting there pelvic bone confused with your darwins teachers bone which he calls a "leg"


ALL RIGHT WHALES AND BOWHEAD WHALES HAVE FEMURS. Fucking fact.

According to "Whales of the world" and A.V. Yablokov, Marine Biologist (the name should sound familiar to you, as you cited him in an earlier post stating he said whales DIDN'T have femurs) that is.


Not sometimes, ALL THE TIME.



> Also Insults are not answering the questions, if I answered one of your questions, one of the many on this almost sixty page thread.


You didn't actually answer anything. You myth-gasmed and scripture splooged all over the thread. Those aren't answers to rational people. No one in their right mind thinks the bible is actually the word of god. 



> Also reminding you that I have answered them all, also without ever insulting you. And answered your questions things like
> You said:
> "Put a shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger. There's no hope for you. "


When someone asks me how they can become a butterfly-person, I'm gonna tell them to go kill themselves. 



> I think people would realize I was a insane man. So....I hope you keep yourself safe...


"If you wake up tomorrow morning thinking that saying a few Latin words over your pancakes is going to turn them into the body of Elvis Presley, you have lost your mind. But if you think more or less the same thing about a cracker and the body of Jesus, you are just a Catholic." -Sam Harris

Religious people are irrational.



> If you aren't able to handle this thread I suggest you take a little time off and stop posting ever hour.
> Also you literally answered none of my questions.


When the questions don't make sense, it's not possible to answer in a way that's going to satisfy the questioner.

People into butterflies? You sound like an idiot. Read some science books, learn how the scientific method works and ask better questions. You'll get a better answer.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Answering questions with vulgar insanity? I knew you would be emotional at trying to answer those but man...
> "Put a shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger. There's no hope for you. " -----Really evil dark stuff.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

LOL you do know it's called a pelvic bone right on the picture right?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

I answered at least *one *question.



> What did the butterfly do to became what it is?


"*Butterfly evolution* is the origin and diversification of butterflies through geologic time and over a large portion of the Earth's surface. The earliest known butterfly fossils are from the mid Eocene epoch, between 40-50 million years ago.[1] Their development is closely linked to the evolution of flowering plants, since both adult butterflies and caterpillars feed on flowering plants. Of the 220,000 species of Lepidoptera, about 45,000 species are butterflies, which probably evolved from moths. Butterflies are found throughout the world, except in Antarctica, and are especially numerous in the tropics; they fall into eight different families."

That's where butterflies came from. BTW, I'm not your fucking elementary school teacher, if you want a basic understanding of science; read about it.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

Are you blind and dumb?

It says the pelvic region contains 3 parts;

Pelvic bones
Tibia
Femur

You also see they're called pelvic 'REMNANTS'... right? Remanent of what?

Jesus fucking Christ you're dense.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

"When someone asks me how they can become a butterfly-person, I'm gonna tell them to go kill themselves. "
- Well since you claimed butterflies and people came from the same creature just wondering ho and why your religion claims they become butterflies and we became people. Maybe some darwin follower wants to change the human body so we can fly? LOL
"*Butterfly evolution* is the origin and diversification of butterflies through geologic time and over a large portion of the Earth's surface. The earliest known butterfly fossils are from the mid Eocene epoch, between 40-50 million years ago.[1] Their development is closely linked to the evolution of flowering plants, since both adult butterflies and caterpillars feed on flowering plants. Of the 220,000 species of Lepidoptera, about 45,000 species are butterflies, which probably evolved from moths. Butterflies are found throughout the world, except in Antarctica, and are especially numerous in the tropics; they fall into eight different families."

"Their development is closely linked to plants because they feed on them" So it was easy to find fossils of butterflies because they eat and live on plants for a certain time, cool.

So anyways could you answer my question?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "When someone asks me how they can become a butterfly-person, I'm gonna tell them to go kill themselves. "
> - Well since you claimed butterflies and people came from the same creature just wondering ho and why your religion claims they become butterflies and we became people. Maybe some darwin follower wants to change the human body so we can fly? LOL
> "*Butterfly evolution* is the origin and diversification of butterflies through geologic time and over a large portion of the Earth's surface. The earliest known butterfly fossils are from the mid Eocene epoch, between 40-50 million years ago.[1] Their development is closely linked to the evolution of flowering plants, since both adult butterflies and caterpillars feed on flowering plants. Of the 220,000 species of Lepidoptera, about 45,000 species are butterflies, which probably evolved from moths. Butterflies are found throughout the world, except in Antarctica, and are especially numerous in the tropics; they fall into eight different families."
> 
> ...


I'm not going to entertain any of your questions until you learn about evolution. I don't care enough about you to teach you, and your questions are so far fetched and ridiculous they're not worth taking the time to answer.

When you post stupid demonstrably false bullshit, I will post after you with the correct information. What you do with it is up to you.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

See usually no femur usually no tibia?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> See usually no femur usually no tibia?


Except in every right whale and Bowhead whale.

Sperm whales always have Femur, no tibia.

Others, sometimes have either or but usually neither.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I'm not going to entertain any of your questions until you learn about evolution. I don't care enough about you to teach you, and your questions are so far fetched and ridiculous they're not worth commenting on.
> 
> When you post stupid demonstrably false bullshit, I will post after you with the correct information. What you do with it is up to you.


HAHA oh you have the answers but just don't want to prove me wrong? I seriously doubt that, you post every hour asking millions of questions and get frustrated when I answer. I think you want nothing more then to prove me wrong right about now although I have no idea why I bring you tidings of comfort and joy about the Son of GOD dying for sins of mankind.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> HAHA oh you have the answers but just don't want to prove me wrong? I seriously doubt that, you post every hour asking millions of questions and get frustrated when I answer. I think you want nothing more then to prove me wrong right about now although I have no idea why I bring you tidings of comfort and joy about the Son of GOD dying for sins of mankind.


*CLICK HERE!*

*



*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

No every whale has Those bones serve as anchor points. But the parts your talking about are different your talking about 
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in *some* Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Anytime you want to answer those questions without statements like
DUMBASS ALERT. DUMBASS ALERT.
What the fuck does this even mean? Are you trying to make a cogent point? Because you're failing miserably. You're just some lonely dude on the internet, rambling about his imaginary friends and how virtually every scientist is wrong. lol
"Put a shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger. There's no hope for you. "


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

http://creation.com/the-strange-tale-of-the-leg-on-the-whale
I don't know why you can't understand at least one of these links about whale bones.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Some abnormality one inch growthon average have been found in whales pelvic bones before. Throw out all reason and sanity? Go rape, kill, steal, and be evil? Because of abnormal bone growth? Glad I didn't think like that when I was told I had http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis growing up as a child.
I know you know why you can't answer my questions? 
Why back a losing side?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> http://creation.com/the-strange-tale-of-the-leg-on-the-whale
> I don't know why you can't understand at least one of these links about whale bones.


creation.com is a bullshit website. There's nothing scientific about it whatsoever, so why would I believe it?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

Watch this if want the (semi) detailed explanation about evolution.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Semi detailed? LOL How about you just answer my questions you did suggest you have the answers and just don't want to educate me LOL 
Lying to your own self... Wow man.. Insanity.
Love you man hope you get out of the darkness.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Semi detailed? LOL How about you just answer my questions you did suggest you have the answers and just don't want to educate me LOL
> Lying to your own self... Wow man.. Insanity.
> Love you man hope you get out of the darkness.


Just watch the video.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

LOL This video answers those questions that you can't explain, yet you have watched this trash. Your post are painful to read I feel like i'm watching a car crash or something. Not trying to offend you being honest. 
I'm just glad i'm wayyy over here in a place not located to you while having this discussion, because if you had a gun in your house I would not be trusting you right now. You thinking your killing a bacteria organism being the same being as a plant, and turkey..


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

Or a watermelon... I say this again because i'm thinking of eating another watermelon. When I smoke marijuana you think i'm smoking my relatives that decided to not become things with organs? 
I know you don't have any answers but I did ask you one thing you could of answered.
I said " I don't think you smoke marijuana, do you?"
and you never replied.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

Evolution is a fact, pally boy.

No scripture or lame story about blue lights is going to change that.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 5, 2014)

lol no, no it's clearly impossible with virtually no evidence. Isn't this the same person I have been explaining this to in detail for days? lol


ghostdriver said:


> Or a watermelon... I say this again because i'm thinking of eating another watermelon. When I smoke marijuana you think i'm smoking my relatives that decided to not become things with organs?
> I know you don't have any answers but I did ask you one thing you could of answered.
> I said " I don't think you smoke marijuana, do you?"
> and you never replied.


I said " I don't think you smoke marijuana, do you?"


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> lol no, no it's clearly impossible with virtually no evidence. Isn't this the same person I have been explaining this to in detail for days? lol
> 
> I said " I don't think you smoke marijuana, do you?"


We've known each other for so long......


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

"Ceepea" I just made this account somewhat recently and until you commented on this thread I have never communicated with before in my life. And I have no idea who, or where you are.
Now I was saying.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Or a watermelon... I say this again because i'm thinking of eating another watermelon. When I smoke marijuana you think i'm smoking my relatives that decided to not become things with organs?
> I know you don't have any answers but I did ask you one thing you could of answered.
> I said " I don't think you smoke marijuana, do you?"
> and you never replied.


Atleast answer the marijuana question you *can *do that, "the do you smoke it" that is


----------



## Growan (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "Put a shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger. There's no hope for you. "


Is that what god would want your critics to do, or just your own sin leaking out?. I'm not convinced your god really thinks very highly of you at all.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The fact you think you can just insult people to not have to explain yourself, is very ominous.


The fact that you expect to be taken seriously thinking you can simply dismiss yourself from a proper line of rationale and not take informative discussions seriously based on your own beliefs about creation is just plain dumb.
I have explained myself,its not my fault that you chose to ignore previous posts.You have shown so much blatantly unremitting ignorance that it warrants insult.Its like youre pushing an agenda to make people stupid and misinformed,,your dronings are alot like a politicians verbal tact,repeat,repeat and repeat misinformation for the votes and trust,,which I think they are the worst.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "Ceepea" I just made this account somewhat recently and until you commented on this thread I have never communicated with before in my life. And I have no idea who, or where you are.
> Now I was saying.


Your heart's been aching, but you're too shy to say it.....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

Growan said:


> Is that what god would want your critics to do, or just your own sin leaking out?. I'm not convinced your god really thinks very highly of you at all.


[/QUOTE]


Ceepea said:


> No. You're a dumbass who thinks that's what evolution means. It doesn't, FYI.
> 
> 
> No that's you being a dumb ass again. Something cannot come from nothing, INCLUDING GOD.
> ...


He told me to "put a shotgun in my mouth and pull the trigger" I was quoting what he said to me and explaining that insults are not answers. How you thought I said that I will *never know.* I assume he got mad because he just found out his religion is wrong. You would think people would be happy about GOD.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> lol no, no it's clearly impossible with virtually no evidence. Isn't this the same person I have been explaining this to in detail for days? lol
> 
> I said " I don't think you smoke marijuana, do you?"


So I know you can't answers these because your religion is made up, but the "do you smoke marijuana question" all of you can answer and I would like you to include if you smoke marijuana or not in your next post.
Love you,
Love life and be grateful, thank GOD and HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

Like someone who worships GOD in truth would ever tell someone to kill them self... Only darwin believers would think killing is okay.
Or crazy man made religions, that have warped the word of GOD to fit their lifestyle and agenda.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

So Even though you can't answer my questions without telling me to "put a shotgun in my mouth and pull the trigger" The question about do you smoke marijuana you are able to answer. So I will be awaiting replies from the small group who continues to spam this thread with nothing but insults.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Like someone who worships GOD in truth would ever tell someone to kill them self... Only darwin believers would think killing is okay.


http://brainz.org/10-most-notorious-suicide-cults-history/

They all believed and worshipped "knowing" who your god was "IN TRUTH" to such an extent, that they took there own lives,,go ahead try to tell us that belief isnt a harmful thing.



ghostdriver said:


> Or crazy man made religions, that have warped the word of GOD to fit their lifestyle and agenda.



you say that as though you dont cherrypick the bible for what you want to believe and live like...GTFO![/QUOTE]


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> So I know you can't answers these because your religion is made up, but the "do you smoke marijuana question" all of you can answer and I would like you to include if you smoke marijuana or not in your next post.
> Love you,
> Love life and be grateful, thank GOD and HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST


Inside, we both know what's been going on....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

Quoting me quoting someone who insulted me seems hard to believe you did that on accident. I assume you did it hoping people wouldn't read the post I said which was quoting "Ceepea" insulting me. Or the original post that "Ceepea" posted containing this ignorant disgusting suggestion that I kill myself. So I'm assuming this was your attempt to make what I say appear to be less or not creditable. But it was only a matter of time until I posted the truth, and anyone who thinks you didn't do this can read the post I quoted and the original post "Ceepea" made.
This is beyond laughable attempt and proves that you don't care about learning the truth, and have a hidden agenda to why you are posting.
Much like how the fight club fan "TylerDurden" tried to do by claiming I was some lunatic named neveah420 who is possessed by demons claiming he is The Son Of GOD JESUS CHRIST.
Pitiful attempt of fooling people.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

LOL I know you guys cant answer the questions stated above because it proves your religion is impossible, but why can't you two answer me as to if you smoke marijuana or not?


----------



## Growan (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Quoting me quoting someone who insulted me seems hard to believe you did that on accident. I assume you did it hoping people wouldn't read the post I said which was quoting "Ceepea" insulting me. Or the original post that "Ceepea" posted containing this ignorant disgusting suggestion that I kill myself. So I'm assuming this was your attempt to make what I say appear to be less or not creditable. But it was only a matter of time until I posted the truth, and anyone who thinks you didn't do this can read the post I quoted and the original post "Ceepea" made.
> This is beyond laughable attempt and proves that you don't care about learning the truth, and have a hidden agenda to why you are posting.
> Much like how the fight club fan "TylerDurden" tried to do by claiming I was some lunatic named neveah420 who is possessed by demons claiming he is The Son Of GOD JESUS CHRIST.
> Pitiful attempt of fooling people.


You're paranoid, I really don't care that much. I actually made an error, which I appologise for. Wasn't trying anything like fooling people.
There are enough fools already without me trying to swell the numbers, right?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL I know you guys cant answer the questions stated above because it proves your religion is impossible, but why can't you two answer me as to if you smoke marijuana or not?


We know the game and we're gonna play it....


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 6, 2014)

forget it people he can't be convinced , I've been where he is...he is either so guilt ridden or depressed that his mind is locked on to what comforts him. like me he will have to find the truth on his own..


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

I will never understand why people believe it's either science and evolution vs God.

It's pretty funny actually.

Science is just our understanding of what has been created. At least, the creation we know of.

To say that evolution was unhindered by God is the truth. It would presume God to be fallible if he has to guide evolution, or that in the moment he created the universe, everything wasn't set up perfectly to turn out just as it has.

The universe is most definately finite. Everything finite has a beginning and and end. God on the other hand is infinite, or without beginning or end. The infinite most assuredly can produce the finite.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I will never understand why people believe it's either science and evolution vs God.
> 
> It's pretty funny actually.
> 
> ...


actually according bible god he is the beginning and the end...


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> actually according bible god he is the beginning and the end...


To a society with no word or concept o the infinite, how would you relay it?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> To a society with no word or concept o the infinite, how would you relay it?


melchisedec king of salem without father and mother, without descent having neither beginning of days nor end of life...thats hebrews 7:1_3


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I will never understand why people believe it's either science and evolution vs God.
> 
> It's pretty funny actually.
> 
> ...



Evolution was never suppose to be an arguement vs something that has yet to be proven to exist<god is an assumption made to explain why everything exists by religious people, the creationist theory is a mere jump to a conclusion actualy.
Evolution is a scientific explanation of the naturaly adjusting life forms on the planet as to how species have adapted and survive the environment they inhabit and it so happened to be in contrast of the creationists theory,thus it has turned into a vs god arguement due to the lack of understanding of those who havent studied or know what evolution is.

If god has no beginning then how is it even merited infinite status?Something or someone had to create the creator if it is to exist at all.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> melchisedec king of salem without father and mother, without descent having neither beginning of days nor end of life...thats hebrews 7:1_3


Rev 1:8 - "I am the Alpha and Omega - the beginning and the end," says The Lord God. "I am the one who is, who always was, and who is still to come - the Almighty One."

Sounds legit to me.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I will never understand why people believe it's either science and evolution vs God.
> 
> It's pretty funny actually.


Exactly what I've been saying, evolution and the god concept are not incompatible as many christians accept both. And those christians actually UNDERSTAND evolution, unlike our whacky OP friend here...



> Science is just our understanding of what has been created. At least, the creation we know of.


The term created can be misleading as begging the question of a creator existing. All science to date works without the need for a creator, not to say that one definitely does not exist...


> To say that evolution was unhindered by God is the truth. It would presume God to be fallible if he has to guide evolution, or that in the moment he created the universe, everything wasn't set up perfectly to turn out just as it has.
> 
> The universe is most definately finite. Everything finite has a beginning and and end. God on the other hand is infinite, or without beginning or end. The infinite most assuredly can produce the finite.


THIS universe is finite, there may be many in the Grand Cycle of an omniverse as current M-theory proposes. There is no empirical evidence for any deity as of yet, and as far as science can tell energy and matter is axiomatic (as it cannot be created or destroyed) and has no beginning nor end, similar to the concept of god...


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Evolution was never suppose to be an arguement vs something that has yet to be proven to exist<god is an assumption made to explain why everything exists by religious people, the creationist theory is a mere jump to a conclusion actualy.


Pure speculation on your part. Unless you were alive during one of the recorded events you can't say they did not happen.



> Evolution is a scientific explanation of the naturaly adjusting life forms on the planet as to how species have adapted and survive the environment they inhabit and it so happened to be in contrast of the creationists theory,thus it has turned into a vs god arguement due to the lack of understanding of those who havent studied or know what evolution is.


Yes, ignorance is everywhere.



> If god has no beginning then how is it even merited infinite status?Something or someone had to create the creator if it is to exist at all.


I'm not sure if you understand what infinite means. But mathmeticians have a hard time with it so don't blame yourself. If it has a beginning (as our space-time does) then it is not infinite.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Exactly what I've been saying, evolution and the god concept are not incompatible as many christians accept both. And those christians actually UNDERSTAND evolution, unlike our whacky OP friend here...


If you want my personal opinion, the universe seems to be a factory for producing life. I don't believe life was a side affect of a random event.



> The term created can be misleading as begging the question of a creator existing. All science to date works without the need for a creator, not to say that one definitely does not exist...


It seems to be a question of what if anything existed before our "Big Bang". And if anything did, where is it now?



> THIS universe is finite, there may be many in the Grand Cycle of an omniverse as current M-theory proposes. There is no empirical evidence for any deity as of yet, and as far as science can tell energy and matter is axiomatic (as it cannot be created or destroyed) and has no beginning nor end, similar to the concept of god...


I believe that if God is infinite then it seems reasonable that his creations would be too.

I don't think we will find all the answers though. The complexity of the universe could be infinite.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

You *really *want to believe the impossible, world and matter came from nothing and people evolve from germs as well as *every* thing.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live live "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what? wear cloths, play instruments? And became completely exposed to all elements? And elephants decided to want to be big? This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or a watermelon... No no no marijuana. When I smoke marijuana you think i'm smoking my relatives that decided to not become things with organs?


And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *SOME *whales *develop abnormalities on there pelvic bone! Not all but some! 
It's a leg!!!- LOL!*

You : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "
Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.

So it's been proven your religion is impossible, but you're still right? And it has been proven that the only possibility is Creation, yet you think this is wrong? That *is insanity.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

And these statements that you said to me like put a "shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger" that is how mentally ill people talk. How can someone have a polite intelligent conversation when this is how you act when you realize your blasphemously terribly wrong. You just shut down and insult your way onto the next page hoping no one is talking time to read through your spam and insane blasphemous impossible madness.
I have to stop what i'm doing and address your comments over and over because once the page is new again you seem to forget.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

The foolish love to use God to disprove science and science to disprove God.

God gives people as much information as thy can digest at a time. Through prophets and Jesus. And I very much doubt prophets haven't been appearing all over the world for a long time.

The bible doesn't have all the answers. It has what we need to know.

Everything else we know comes from scientific theory.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> And these statements that you said to me like put a "shotgun in your mouth and pull the trigger" that is how mentally ill people talk. How can someone have a polite intelligent conversation when this is how you act when you realize your blasphemously terribly wrong. You just shut down and insult your way onto the next page hoping no one is talking time to read through your spam and insane blasphemous impossible madness.
> I have to stop what i'm doing and address your comments over and over because once the page is new again you seem to forget.


And if you ask me how I'm feeling, don't tell me you're too blind to see.....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't ask you how you are feeling? But I do not enjoy hearing your feeling so bad, however I am telling you the only way to truly feel Good.
Also feeling upset or bad doesn't justify our actions if they are immoral.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I didn't ask you how you are feeling? But I do not enjoy hearing your feeling so bad, however I am telling you the only way to truly feel Good.
> Also feeling upset or bad doesn't justify our actions if they are immoral.


Never gonna give you up.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I didn't ask you how you are feeling? But I do not enjoy hearing your feeling so bad, however I am telling you the only way to truly feel Good.
> Also feeling upset or bad doesn't justify our actions if they are immoral.


Romans 3:23 - for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God.

Matthew 7:3 “Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother’s eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? 4 How can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5 You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother’s eye.

Luke 6:37 - "Do not judge others or you will be judged just as harshly"

Bottom line - We are all sinners so don't tell others they are in the wrong. Because they can just as easily say you too are a sinner.

If people want to know what Jesus says is the way to eternal life than you should read this little story;

25 One day an expert in religious law stood up to test Jesus by asking him this question: “Teacher, what should I do to inherit eternal life?”

26 Jesus replied, “What does the law of Moses say? How do you read it?”

27 The man answered, “‘You must love the Lord your God with all your heart, all your soul, all your strength, and all your mind.’ And, ‘Love your neighbor as yourself.’”[a]

28 “Right!” Jesus told him. “Do this and you will live!”

In case someone doesn't understand, neighbor means each other. Not just the guy living next to you. 

Even an evil person can criticize others. Can judge others. But don't focus on what any man can do. Focus on doing what only a good person can do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> If you want my personal opinion, the universe seems to be a factory for producing life. I don't believe life was a side affect of a random event.


Love that idea! If we ever find any sentient creatures beside ourselves, I'll really get into that concept. I like that idea so much that I even watched Contact again the other day 




> It seems to be a question of what if anything existed before our "Big Bang". And if anything did, where is it now?


As far as science can tell, the BB came from a point of incredibly dense and ordered energy. Something took it out of that order, and it erupted into the spacetime we currently find ourselves in. M-Theory suggests this happens when two or more branes collide within the omniverse, that it is an infinite cycle of order to entropy (and perhaps back again)...



> I believe that if God is infinite then it seems reasonable that his creations would be too.


Perhaps, if there is indeed a god to begin with. No evidence of that yet...



> I don't think we will find all the answers though. The complexity of the universe could be infinite.


You may be very correct about that. Our universe seems so complex that each major breakthrough we achieve seems to lead to more questions. That excites me to no end, I love the journey...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Romans 3:23 - for all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God.
> 
> Matthew 7:3 “Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brother’s eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? 4 How can you say to your brother, ‘Let me take the speck out of your eye,’ when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? 5 You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brother’s eye.
> 
> ...


I didn't Judge him, I didn't know he what he was talking about so I stated " I didn't ask how you are feeling?" as in why are you telling me that your darwin religion can be followed even though it's proven impossible without the theory of evidence to even accept? Not to mention it's impossible and I truly believe this is the first time many " darwin ocult worshipers" ever tried to look up evidence of such. Maybe because they received some propaganda from some place i'm not sure but it's such a awkward experience telling them this because they think i'm suddenly their enemy or a bad guy who needs death threats and told to kill myself because i'm the messenger.
hasn't anyone heard of don't shoot the messenger?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

Never gonna let you down....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

Stop spamming the Thread GOD had me make. If you don't want to use my thread you don't have to.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

But I hope you stay because I love you, just hold off on the spam. Just read what I post and reply when you have a real reason.
Also I asked everyone who decides to post to please state if you smoke marijuana


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Love that idea! If we ever find any sentient creatures beside ourselves, I'll really get into that concept. I like that idea so much that I even watched Contact again the other day


SETI believes we will make contact within 60 years or so with their new program. That is, if signals are present. They will be increasing their ability to scan the heavens for any waves created by sentients. Although if they aren't communicating the same way we do, I don't think we'll notice anything that IS out there...



> As far as science can tell, the BB came from a point of incredibly dense and ordered energy. Something took it out of that order, and it erupted into the spacetime we currently find ourselves in. M-Theory suggests this happens when two or more branes collide within the omniverse, that it is an infinite cycle of order to entropy (and perhaps back again)...


I like M-theory personally. It makes sense to me that an infinite amount of realities and possibilities exist. Or at least that they could exist.

It's just hard for me to imagine what lies outside of our universe, especially since it appears that nothing exists there. No time, no space. Just mind blowing.



> Perhaps, if there is indeed a god to begin with. No evidence of that yet...


Not any scientific evidence of. But the shear fact that religion has been evident throughout human history should say something.

We can't always prove things though. But before microscopes, Greek philosophers had deducted that microscopic organisms must exist. They also believed that no creation can come about without a creator. Seems logical enough.

But it's important not to say "this is impossible" or "if it hasn't been proven, it can't be true" because with that thinking we would have never discovered the earth is roundish. And we wouldn't have cars or electricity or anything really...



> You may be very correct about that. Our universe seems so complex that each major breakthrough we achieve seems to lead to more questions. That excites me to no end, I love the journey...


But so intimidating at the same time! Like traveling down a road that you can't see the end of.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> But I hope you stay because I love you, just hold off on the spam. Just read what I post and reply when you have a real reason.
> Also I asked everyone who decides to post to please state if you smoke marijuana


All day.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> But I hope you stay because I love you, just hold off on the spam. Just read what I post and reply when you have a real reason.
> Also I asked everyone who decides to post to please state if you smoke marijuana


Never gonna run around and desert you.....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

Ceepea I love you, take your problems to JESUS CHRIST Son of GOD.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea I love you, take your problems to JESUS CHRIST Son of GOD.


Never gonna make you cry....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay I will be reporting for spam, this is beyond immature way of handling yourself when proven wrong. About the *most *important *event* of *your life.*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 6, 2014)

nobody can convince you...you can't convince anybody...so put out some physical proof for what you believe...


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> We've known each other for so long......





Ceepea said:


> Your heart's been aching, but you're too shy to say it.....





Ceepea said:


> Inside, we both know what's been going on....





Ceepea said:


> We know the game and we're gonna play it....





Ceepea said:


> And if you ask me how I'm feeling, don't tell me you're too blind to see.....





Ceepea said:


> Never gonna give you up.





Ceepea said:


> Never gonna let you down....





Ceepea said:


> Never gonna run around and desert you.....





Ceepea said:


> Never gonna make you cry....





Ceepea said:


>


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> nobody can convince you...you can't convince anybody...so put out some physical proof for what you believe...


Physical proof of something beyond the physical. Quite a paradox.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 6, 2014)

GhostDriver, you never responded to My last question... Here I ask again:

What do UFOs have to do with the Second Coming of Christ?

(For the record, I quit smoking weed about a year and a half ago. Beefbisquit, or Ceepea, smokes marijuana: he likes to smoke butane hash oil the best, if I remember correctly; I read that from one of his posts.)

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Physical proof of something beyond the physical. Quite a paradox.


paradox, yes...biblical, yes...
Jas 2:19 Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble.
Jas 2:20 But wilt thou know, O vain man, that faith without works is dead? so if a man is going to believe a book according to the stories of the book wouldn't you want proof of your own belief ? according to the book when this man jesus healed people he saw their faith, so in turn people grew limbs according to the story and this man jesus said the works that I, do shall you do ! and greater works sure people can say they full of joy and peace and what ever... but that's only because their sinful ways are now being held down by their time reading...trying to convince other people but later...the pig goes back to mud or the dog to it's vomit


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> paradox, yes...biblical, yes...
> Jas 2:19 Thou believest that there is one God; thou doest well: the devils also believe, and tremble.


Very true.



> Jas 2:20 But wilt thou know, O vain man, that faith without works is dead?


The meaning of this passage is that you must believe and act on your beliefs. But of course only if you understand God. Because when you know god, you will no longer want to sin. All your words and actions will be of God.

When a person knows God, they can perform miracles through faith in Him.

However I'm merely a student.



> so if a man is going to believe a book according to the stories of the book wouldn't you want proof of your own belief ? according to the book when this man jesus healed people he saw their faith, so in turn people grew limbs according to the story and this man jesus said the works that I, do shall you do ! and greater works sure people can say they full of joy and peace and what ever... but that's only because their sinful ways are now being held down by their time reading...trying to convince other people but later...the pig goes back to mud or the dog to it's vomit


Reading certainly doesn't keep people from doing evil. Wisdom is what it takes. A man with wisdom and no bible is higher than a man with a bible but no wisdom.

Dogs do return to vomit. But even dogs deserve scraps.

Anything that might sway a person into the way of light even slightly is worth all the effort and more.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:

May 25, 2014 post - 782
I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. With massive windows and balcony's. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen or describe, it did not blind you but truly showed you in great detail of glory everything that I perceived, and it felt like time wasn't apart of me any longer. There was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.}


(_For demonic encounters go to page 40)
_
Also
the "Jewish People" is referring to the country,not the group that believes half THE HOLY BIBLE, the Hebrew people of Jerusalem. Which has the capital of Israel which Abraham's descendants were called ( millions and millions of years after the flood) GOD chose to dwell with and continue to make THE HOLY BIBLE and the lineage that LORD JESUS CHRIST would be born into. Marry being the virgin who gives birth to The Son of GOD, and Joseph who was around watching SON of GOD body age. LORD JESUS CHRIST was with GOD before GOD created, because LORD JESUS CHRIST was willing to sacrifice himself so mankind could have free will and forgiveness of sin through HIS Son GOD made creation.- Read Hebrews the first few chapters it will explain better then I can
obviously.


Warning Trumpets of GOD 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand; - One of many verses mentioning this Joel 2 also mentions the Blood moon and eclipse above in Joel 2 along with the young men having visions.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

The illuminati New World Order
famine of word of GOD

Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, They are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and to make a famine of GOD's words. People are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. The illuminati hopes to make a New World Order without HOLY SCRIPTURE, that they run. They know that The Son of GOD was the last event coming before revelations (Great and Terrible Day of THE LORD) It's been 2,000 years we will never know how many more, but the signs it's approaching soon. Soon on what scale of time I don't know .

But GOD knew this would happen so *even when people* commit a lifetime of sin until truly discovering GOD, HE and HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST has made it possible for that lifetime of sin to be forgotten. Also the reason why peoples sin offering of innocent blood through animals was even accepted and they were not destroyed immediately is because before GOD made creation, heavens, Angels, Mankind, through JESUS CHRIST, LORD JESUS CHRIST THE SON was with GOD THE ALMIGHTY and through LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST creation and freewill was made, because LORD CHRIST was willing to die for the sin of mankind making any and all repentance possible. Which is why GOD deemed it good to make mankind with free will and to have mercy on us and to forgive mankind when he does evil.

So the illuminati is the rich family's like the Rothschild's, Rockefeller, Freemen, Taft ect. they are direct relatives from the Royal Khazar's family. This is the land of Gog and Magog mentioned in THE HOLY BIBLE, this battle already happened we are waiting for Revelations on our timeline in THE HOLY BIBLE. The Son of GOD has already came.

"The Rothschilds claim that they are Jewish, when in fact they are Khazars. They are from a country called Khazaria, which occupied the land locked between the Black Sea and the Caspian Sea which is now predominantly occupied by Georgia. The reason the Rothschilds claim to be Jewish is that the Khazars under the instruction of the King, converted to the Jewish faith in 740 A.D."

This _Ashkenazi _or Khazar royal occult satanic worshiping family known as the illuminati has been active in carrying out this missions since before 1744, and continue to this day.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayer_Amschel_Rothschild
The have been using banks to profit off from almost every major war,
Back to 1815, this is the year Nathan Mayer Rothschild makes his famous statement,

"I care not what puppet is placed upon the throne of England to rule the Empire on which the sun never sets. The man who controls Britain's money supply controls the British Empire, and I control the British money supply." He would go onto brag that in the 17 years he had been in England he had increased the £20,000 stake given to him by his father, 2500 times to £50 million. The Rothschilds also use their control of the Bank of England to replace the method of shipping gold from country to country and instead used their five banks spread across Europe to set up a system of paper debits and credits, the banking system of today.

*1816:* The American Congress passes a bill permitting yet another Rothschild dominated central bank, which gives the Rothschilds control of the American money supply again. This is called the Second Bank of the United States and is given a twenty year charter. The British war against the America therefore ends with the deaths of thousands of British and American soldiers, but the Rothschilds get their bank.

*1832:* President Andrew Jackson (the 7th President of the United States from 1829 to 1837), runs the campaign for his second term in office under the slogan, "Jackson And No Bank!" This is in reference to his plan to take the control of the American money system to benefit the American people, not for the profiteering of the Rothschilds.

*1833:* President Andrew Jackson starts removing the government's deposits from the Rothschild controlled, Second Bank of the United States and instead deposits them into banks directed by democratic bankers.
This causes the Rothschild's to panic and so they do what they do best, contract the money supply causing a depression. President Jackson knows what they are up to and later states,
"You are a den of thieves vipers, and I intend to rout you out, and by the Eternal God, I will rout you out." 1834: The Italian revolutionary leader, Guiseppe Mazzini, is selected by the Illuminati to direct their revolutionary program throughout the world and would serve in that capacity until he died in 1872. 1835: On January 30, an assassin tries to shoot President Jackson, but miraculously both of the assassin's pistols misfired. President Jackson would later claim that he knew the Rothschild's were responsible for that attempted assassination. He is not the only one, the assassin, Richard Lawrence, who was found not guilty by reason of insanity, later bragged that powerful people in Europe had hired him and promised to protect him if he were caught.


The Rothschild's acquire the rights in the Almadén quicksilver mines in Spain. This was at the time the biggest concession in the world and as quicksilver was a vital component in the refining of gold or silver this gave the Rothschild's a virtual world monopoly.

*1836:* Following his years of fighting against the Rothschild's and their central bank in America, President Andrew Jackson finally succeeds in throwing the Rothschilds central bank out of America, when the bank's charter is not renewed. It would not be until 1913 that the Rothschilds would be able to set up their third central bank in America, the Federal Reserve, and to ensure no mistakes are made, this time they will put one of their own bloodline, Jacob Schiff, in charge of the project.
*1743:* Mayer Amschel Bauer, an Ashkenazi Jew, is born in Frankfurt, Germany, the son of Moses Amschel Bauer, a money lender and the proprietor of a counting house.
Moses Amschel Bauer places a red sign above the entrance door to his counting house. This sign is a red hexagram (which geometrically and numerically translates into the number 666) which under Rothschild instruction will end up on the Israeli flag some two centuries later.
*1948*
They then declare Israel to be a sovereign Jewish state in Palestine and within half an hour President Truman declared the United States to be the first foreign nation to recognize

The Flag of Israel is unveiled. Despite tremendous opposition the emblem on the flag is a blue coloured version of the Rothschild, "Red Hexagram or Sign."

This angers many Jews who realise this Hexagram was used in the ancient mystery religions as the symbol of, "Moloch," (described as a demon of unwilling sacrifice and is also interestingly the name of the stone owl the elite worship at Bohemian Grove), and, "Astaroth," (described as the Lord Treasurer of Hell).





 -Moloch devil worship today, well 2001 I think, real video



There is much more "evidence" of illuminati also this is just a fraction. Every music video,show, and movie has these devil worshiping symbols like their all seeing eye, or pyramids, or triangle, or the apple symbol from Adam and Eve in Genesis to represent sin, of the baphoment symbol they use.
Do your own research. Alarming what you will find.
I will post more also.



Other videos




 - Korn player discovers GOD. GOD communicates with him. Like GOD could *you*




 Black hole cross

https://www.google.com/search?q=laminin&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=p5qSU5b8OJSryASUh4DYDg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=657#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=ROC-nIOXtMfMLM%3A;a__FpsfyU487JM;http%3A%2F%2Fi190.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fz215%2Frbwphotos%2Flaminin.png;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.virtuousplanet.com%2Fcottonglow%2Fc00000000329;777;417 - Laminin





 - Fallen Angels in "light form"




 - I know this is just one witness not thousands like link above, but *I have seen similar events happen.
*Choose to be *Good *or _evil_
Don't not commit to one side, *you must choose
15 I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot.
16 So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.
- *You Know who that is, Revelations 3


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:





ghostdriver said:


> The illuminati New World Order
> famine of word of GOD
> 
> Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, They are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and to make a famine of GOD's words. People are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. The illuminati hopes to make a New World Order without HOLY SCRIPTURE, that they run. They know that The Son of GOD was the last event coming before revelations (Great and Terrible Day of THE LORD) It's been 2,000 years we will never know how many more, but the signs it's approaching soon. Soon on what scale of time I don't know .
> ...



PRO 26:4 Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest thou also be like unto him.

Some actual good advice for dealing with you.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 6, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> PRO 26:4 Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest thou also be like unto him.
> 
> Some actual good advice for dealing with you.


I think u forgot something 

Proverbs 26:5 Be sure to answer the foolish arguments of the fools, or they will become wise in their own estimation.

The bible sure can be difficult to understand.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 6, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Pure speculation on your part. Unless you were alive during one of the recorded events you can't say they did not happen.


that dose not explain the absence of undisputable proof of those biblical miracles happening,,,authors do like to embellish a good story though.Nor do we see any of these occurances happening from "prophets" or anyone else for that matter.

Pure speculation?Try reasonable doubt against the creation theory as there is plenty of evidence debunking what has already been assumed by creationists.We dont know if the Universe has been created by a creator,creationists tend to harbor speculations and a confirmation bias, based on the theory, jumping to a creation by god conclusion as a result.




MushroomBandit said:


> I'm not sure if you understand what infinite means. But mathmeticians have a hard time with it so don't blame yourself. If it has a beginning (as our space-time does) then it is not infinite.


Infinite is an abstract,,an idea.It represents the incalculable and quintessentialy the endlessly unknowable.You say your god neither begins nor ends and is infinite....really now? I dont buy it.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 6, 2014)

They also marry their fist and second cousin^
Post more late. Be sure to watch everything


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 6, 2014)

Ceepea said:


>


Now THAT'S how you troll a troll...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The illuminati New World Order
> famine of word of GOD
> 
> Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, They are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and to make a famine of GOD's words. People are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. The illuminati hopes to make a New World Order without HOLY SCRIPTURE, that they run. They know that The Son of GOD was the last event coming before revelations (Great and Terrible Day of THE LORD) It's been 2,000 years we will never know how many more, but the signs it's approaching soon. Soon on what scale of time I don't know .
> ...


TLDR...


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> that dose not explain the absence of undisputable proof of those biblical miracles happening,,,authors do like to embellish a good story though.Nor do we see any of these occurances happening from "prophets" or anyone else for that matter.


Actually, the bible is full of prophesies that were foretold and then fulfilled.



> Pure speculation?Try reasonable doubt against the creation theory as there is plenty of evidence debunking what has already been assumed by creationists.We dont know if the Universe has been created by a creator,creationists tend to harbor speculations and a confirmation bias, based on the theory, jumping to a creation by god conclusion as a result.


It's not really my business what creationists think.



> Infinite is an abstract,,an idea.It represents the incalculable and quintessentialy the endlessly unknowable.


Actually infinite sets are calculable. They're used frequently in quantum theory.



> You say your god neither begins nor ends and is infinite....really now? I dont buy it.


Cool story bro.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?\
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:
> 
> May 25, 2014 post - 782
> I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. With massive windows and balcony's. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen or describe, it did not blind you but truly showed you in great detail of glory everything that I perceived, and it felt like time wasn't apart of me any longer. There was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.}
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The illuminati New World Order
> famine of word of GOD
> 
> Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, They are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and to make a famine of GOD's words. People are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. The illuminati hopes to make a New World Order without HOLY SCRIPTURE, that they run. They know that The Son of GOD was the last event coming before revelations (Great and Terrible Day of THE LORD) It's been 2,000 years we will never know how many more, but the signs it's approaching soon. Soon on what scale of time I don't know .
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

This isn't a thread for you darwinist to chat with each other so people can all see your conversations and you can spam my thread and tell me my post are too long? This is a serious thread for people who are looking for information and enjoy learning wisdom.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> This isn't a thread for you darwinist to chat with each other so people can all see your conversations and you can spam my thread and tell me my post are too long?


Was this intended as a question? It didn't seem like one until I saw the question mark...



> This is a serious thread for people who are looking for information and enjoy learning wisdom.


Whatever this thread's intention, it is certainly not this. It seems to be a trolling thread created by a dishonest and poorly educated person who is not interested in truth, reality or honest debate. Instead, it is chock full of misinformation, outright lies from crack pot sources, and attempts to ignore scientific data and the facts of reality by the force of denial and sheer repetition. You have exposed yourself as a living joke on this forum in record time, and in doing so you have repelled everyone from your dogma that you were initially so excited to teach. Kudos on that accomplishment, we couldn't have done it better ourselves. There is no sign of anyone learning anything here, and absolutely zero support for your ignorant beliefs and ideas. So, we took your thread in a new, more interesting direction and there's apparently nothing you can do about it. So there. Do you still love me?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
> 1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
> 2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
> 3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
> ...


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "
Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*[/QUOTE] I can give you proof of that by your bible...
*Heb 7:1* For this Melchisedec, king of Salem, priest of the most high God, who met Abraham returning from the slaughter of the kings, and blessed him;
Heb 7:2 To whom also Abraham gave a tenth part of all; first being by interpretation King of righteousness, and after that also King of Salem, which is, King of peace;
Heb 7:3  Without father, without mother, without descent, having neither beginning of days, nor end of life


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I think u forgot something
> 
> Proverbs 26:5 Be sure to answer the foolish arguments of the fools, or they will become wise in their own estimation.
> 
> The bible sure can be difficult to understand.


Oh I didn't forget.... lol

Thought posting a contradiction in the bible would give ghost another LOREgasm....


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Me:- If matter is here it got created


Nope. That's your simple brain telling you that's the only possibility. It's a retarded argument from incredulity. Basically, you're too stupid or unimaginative to think of another way, therefore *CREATION*.



> do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


Lawrence Krauss believes he does, and is working on a theory.

Anti-matter + matter = _nothing_

_Nothing _= matter + anti-matter.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Universe_from_Nothing:_Why_There_is_Something_Rather_Than_Nothing


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Oh I didn't forget.... lol
> 
> Thought posting a contradiction in the bible would give ghost another LOREgasm....


Contradictions arise when fallible men try to interpret ancient wisdom.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
> 1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
> 2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
> 3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:
> 
> May 25, 2014 post - 782
> I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. With massive windows and balcony's. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen or describe, it did not blind you but truly showed you in great detail of glory everything that I perceived, and it felt like time wasn't apart of me any longer. There was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.}
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The illuminati New World Order
> famine of word of GOD
> 
> Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, They are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and to make a famine of GOD's words. People are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. The illuminati hopes to make a New World Order without HOLY SCRIPTURE, that they run. They know that The Son of GOD was the last event coming before revelations (Great and Terrible Day of THE LORD) It's been 2,000 years we will never know how many more, but the signs it's approaching soon. Soon on what scale of time I don't know .
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Nope. That's your simple brain telling you that's the only possibility. It's a retarded argument from incredulity. Basically, you're too stupid or unimaginative to think of another way, therefore *CREATION*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ceepea-"Lawrence Krauss believes he does, and is working on a theory."

HAHAHA He thinks something can come from nothing and he is "making up" or as you say "working" on why that could make

So LOL darwinist believe the impossible without reason, and are currently trying to make up things for their own impossible debacle that is there religion. 
Might take you a while to prove the impossible, yet all these people claim they still follow this religion, I guess your just hoping these impossible debacles answered soon huh? So you just continue to follow with blind faith? Wow you have a *lot *of faith in man if he can tell you " the impossible happened and I will explain later"
Beyond gullible..

And you ignore all of the non debatable *proof of GOD,* because you like your cult teachers told you "The impossible happened I will explain later"





ghostdriver said:


> What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
> 1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
> 2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
> 3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
> ...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 7, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Actually, the bible is full of prophesies that were foretold and then fulfilled.
> 
> 
> > Oh thanks for clearing that one up,youre right, it all actualy happened, I totaly forgot how the bible was soooo true......
> ...


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> derp


I feel like you're going somewhere with this. Care to summarize? I don't want to play this game too long.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 7, 2014)

GhostDriver, please stop the copy and pasting: Im sure that most people realize that they read it before and just ignore that post. Feel free to quote yourself, in the quotes, your the OP, this is your thread. But, like I said, if you just keep copy and pasting, people dont want to read it again, and again. Feel free to quote yourself in the quotes, so it doesnt take up as much room.

Just a tip.

Anyways, GhostDriver, you seem to be ignoring My posts, or questions. I will repeat Myself again:

What does UFOs have to do with Christ?

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> GhostDriver, please stop the copy and pasting: Im sure that most people realize that they read it before and just ignore that post. Feel free to quote yourself, in the quotes, your the OP, this is your thread. But, like I said, if you just keep copy and pasting, people dont want to read it again, and again. Feel free to quote yourself in the quotes, so it doesnt take up as much room.
> 
> Just a tip.
> 
> ...


I'm not ignoring anything, I have been addressing and answering all of the spam from people who aren't willing to have a intelligent conversation.
Now Unidentified Flying Objects are fallen angels in forms of lights, they also can take other forms like humans. Some objects can also can be nephilim spirits which are stuck here until the Great Judgment Day. I have already explained the nephilim

Which is why I have had to copy and paste, because certain people have literally just started typing the lyrics of songs in and pictures for spam.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

How Do I know they are demons?
Well I know from experience GOD is real and that as we can see from previous post anyone who thinks GOD doesn't exist is literally insane, and doesn't listen or respond to logic.
Also unfortunately because of my sin and the fact that my family has been infested with sin I have had many experiences with these demons. My uncle murdered his father in a fight, his father was a mason who worshiped satan, all masonic lodges worship satan, so there was some evil spirits around growing up. 
It's funny because when I first saw these demons in the sky I thought aliens were invading from watching too much t.v LOL
I didn't think to get a camera because I literally just woke up from a dead sleep and thought some war of the worlds stuff was going to happen.
From then on I started to investigate things like alien theory's and then discovered the alien theory is a myth from the illuminati, and then I figured out the illuminati worship's demons. Which is what they are. and ect ect ect

So if you have been some sort of UFO nut and thought they were aliens and wondered why aren't they invading, now you know.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

*enjoy the Sabbath*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> All Religions you listed Chip follow only half the Bible, the Old testament which they have also changed stating, God has a Brother and other things that contradict there text because what's been added doesn't follow the latter teachings and it contradicts its self.
> Same with Jewish religion. They follow half the Bible, the Old Testament but not the new. Which constantly contradicts its self if you do not include the new. Like how Abraham was asked to sacrifice his son for God, God didn't make him do, it but wanted to see if he would because GOD DOES sacrifice his only Son Jesus Christ for Abraham and his descendants, because Abraham was willing. Or when King David said "The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou on my right hand, till I make thine enemies thy footstool." This is talking about the Christ the son of God in the Old testament. This is just a couple there are many many more, to understand what's accurate we must read it all and put it together without contradictions. The Bible IS the word of GOD it's just a lot harder to understand what's happening without the chapters "they" removed.( Book of Enoch, Testament of Solomon) and you can verify they belong in there because in latter chapters they refer back to it.
> And Yes alcohol abuse is a sin. The green herb which I smoke for medical reasons, is a gift from the powerful CREATOR.
> Did some shrooms in high school would like to again.( especially that i'm now in a good spiritual state with GOD) My point was that God has made these things mankind calls drugs when they are not but crack, acid, cocaine ect are. Which are made to confuse, kill, and to deter people from the true "drugs" they need. Much like how mankind has done to the word of GOD.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

If you read the Book of Enoch, even just the beginning of it, it says that there are children of the heavens. Genesis is much harder to understand without it.

The children of the heavens come to earth to share the knowledge that man was seeking. In teaching humans their ways, they had brought sin into the world.

Not saying aliens are inherently evil, but they are the ones referred to as the serpent in the garden. The garden of Eden being earth. And the tree of knowledge Represents mans choice of evil over life. For there is also a tree of life that only Jesus' family line ate after the arrival of the angels. Angels btw means messenger. It can be a messenger of man, watcher, alien, or god depending on the context.

For revealing knowledge to man before mankind was ready caused man to fall into sin and caused the disease of sin to spread through the entire garden. And the aliens that went against gods will were to be locked away from us until the day of judgement.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> If you read the Book of Enoch, even just the beginning of it, it says that there are children of the heavens. Genesis is much harder to understand without it.
> 
> The children of the heavens come to earth to share the knowledge that man was seeking. In teaching humans their ways, they had brought sin into the world.
> 
> ...


No idea what your talking about...Are you saying these demons that fell aren't evil? These Demons that fell are evil, I have no idea why you think there is a question.
If you want to start your own thread go ahead but don't join mine saying that demons aren't evil and statements that aren't supported by evidence.
They were Angels until the defied GOD then condemned to Lake of Fire and no longer allowed in heaven. And called demons, or devils. evil spirits, fallen ones ect


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Actually, the bible is full of prophesies that were foretold and then fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so just what are those prophesies ?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
> 1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
> 2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
> 3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
> ...


yes there is proof that something is able to come from nothing...the proof is Melchisedec !


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> so just what are those prophesies ?


I suggest if a person is to spend his time arguing about something, he should be well read in that which he tries to disprove.

To speak against that which you know little will only expose the persons ignorance to those that know.

If you are so concerned about religion you should try to understand it before you reject it. Otherwise you're no better than a religious nut arguing the validity of science to a scientist.

Here is what you are looking for though. http://www.reasons.org/articles/articles/fulfilled-prophecy-evidence-for-the-reliability-of-the-bible


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I suggest if a person is to spend his time arguing about something, he should be well read in that which he tries to disprove.
> 
> To speak against that which you know little will only expose the persons ignorance to those that know.
> 
> ...


wow... where did that come from


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No idea what your talking about...Are you saying these demons that fell aren't evil? These Demons that fell are evil, I have no idea why you think there is a question.


I think you might suffer from paranoia.



> If you want to start your own thread go ahead but don't join mine saying that demons aren't evil and statements that aren't supported by evidence.


Have I broken any rules? I think this thread is as good as any to post in.



> They were Angels until the defied GOD then condemned to Lake of Fire and no longer allowed in heaven. And called demons, or devils. evil spirits, fallen ones ect


Actually, they were just not allowed to return to earth.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> wow... where did that come from


Sorry, not to be taken personally. I generalize too much maybe.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Sorry, not to be taken personally. I generalize too much maybe.


that's cool...but as far as reading the book I've probably read it more than most people on this site if not all,,,,just read an old post of mine click the link...https://www.rollitup.org/t/truth-about-god-and-me-my-story-my-testimony-my-findings.675556/#post-9278574


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> that's cool...but as far as reading the book I've probably read it more than most people on this site if not all,,,,just read an old post of mine click the link...https://www.rollitup.org/t/truth-about-god-and-me-my-story-my-testimony-my-findings.675556/#post-9278574


Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea-"Lawrence Krauss believes he does, and is working on a theory."
> 
> HAHAHA He thinks something can come from nothing and he is "making up" or as you say "working" on why that could make
> 
> ...


Spoken like someone who understands nothing about science.

BRAVO to your science illiteracy!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

can matter or any thing exist without being created... yes... and can it be destroyed...no... the proof is in the bible Hebrews 7:1-3 Melchisedec
"Heb 7:3 Without father, without mother, without descent, having neither beginning of days, nor end of life;" he was not created according to the bible he just was and is..just as matter was and is


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

20 Whither the forerunner is for us entered, even Jesus, made an high priest for ever after the order of Melchisedec. -Hebrews 6

If you just jump into a chapter without reading the latter you will never understand what's going on.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101208130038.htm

Under just the right conditions -- which involve an ultra-high-intensity laser beam and a two-mile-long particle accelerator -- it could be possible to create something out of nothing, according to University of Michigan researchers.

The scientists and engineers have developed new equations that show how a high-energy electron beam combined with an intense laser pulse could rip apart a vacuum into its fundamental matter and antimatter components, and set off a cascade of events that generates additional pairs of particles and antiparticles.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101208130038.htm
> 
> Under just the right conditions -- which involve an ultra-high-intensity laser beam and a two-mile-long particle accelerator -- it could be possible to create something out of nothing, according to University of Michigan researchers.
> 
> The scientists and engineers have developed new equations that show how a high-energy electron beam combined with an intense laser pulse could rip apart a vacuum into its fundamental matter and antimatter components, and set off a cascade of events that generates additional pairs of particles and antiparticles.


Could...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 20 Whither the forerunner is for us entered, even Jesus, made an high priest for ever after the order of Melchisedec. -Hebrews 6
> 
> If you just jump into a chapter without reading the latter you will never understand what's going on.


what going on in the story is not the point being debated...believe me I know the story very well...the debate is can matter or anything else exist without being created...the answer is yes and the bible is the proof Melchisedec according to the bible existed; he was not created has no beginning nor an end not even a father and mother which the man jesus did have.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Could...


It makes sense that it would.

2x2=4

4/2=2


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It makes sense that it would.
> 
> 2x2=4
> 
> 4/2=2


You clearly have a good understanding of multiplication and division.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> what going on in the story is not the point being debated...believe me I know the story very well...the debate is can matter or anything else exist without being created...the answer is yes and the bible is the proof Melchisedec according to the bible existed; he was not created has no beginning nor an end not even a father and mother which the man jesus did have.


The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


Ceepea said:


> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101208130038.htm
> 
> Under just the right conditions -- which involve an ultra-high-intensity laser beam and a two-mile-long particle accelerator -- it could be possible to create something out of nothing, according to University of Michigan researchers.
> 
> The scientists and engineers have developed new equations that show how a high-energy electron beam combined with an intense laser pulse could rip apart a vacuum into its fundamental matter and antimatter components, and set off a cascade of events that generates additional pairs of particles and antiparticles.


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."

- No your re
What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?\
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "ghostdriver- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY...you keep going around the point...can matter or anything else exist without being created... yes the proof is melchisedec according to the bible he exist was not created and has no end of life...my point is that melchisedec is the same as matter it exist was not created and has no beginning and no end of life.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "ghostdriver- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY...you keep going around the point...can matter or anything else exist without being created... yes the proof is melchisedec according to the bible he exist was not created and has no end of life...my point is that melchisedec is the same as matter it exist was not created and has no beginning and no end of life.*


"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:

May 25, 2014 post - 782
I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. With massive windows and balcony's. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen or describe, it did not blind you but truly showed you in great detail of glory everything that I perceived, and it felt like time wasn't apart of me any longer. There was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.}


(_For demonic encounters go to page 40)
_
Also
the "Jewish People" is referring to the country,not the group that believes half THE HOLY BIBLE, the Hebrew people of Jerusalem. Which has the capital of Israel which Abraham's descendants were called ( millions and millions of years after the flood) GOD chose to dwell with and continue to make THE HOLY BIBLE and the lineage that LORD JESUS CHRIST would be born into. Marry being the virgin who gives birth to The Son of GOD, and Joseph who was around watching SON of GOD body age. LORD JESUS CHRIST was with GOD before GOD created, because LORD JESUS CHRIST was willing to sacrifice himself so mankind could have free will and forgiveness of sin through HIS Son GOD made creation.- Read Hebrews the first few chapters it will explain better then I can
obviously.


Warning Trumpets of GOD 2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand; - One of many verses mentioning this Joel 2 also mentions the Blood moon and eclipse above in Joel 2 along with the young men having visions.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

The illuminati New World Order
famine of word of GOD

Also I know someone asked me to go into detail about the illuminati, They are the ones in charge of the media,food,war the global economic structure ect In Ezekiel GOD warns of the famine coming, not of food but of GOD's WORDS which is why his SON LORD JESUS CHRIST left Heaven and came to Earth when he did at the end. I know it was 2014 years ago, but it's the end if we looked at the timeline of earth's million years history. So because mankind has become evil and has set forth a war of agenda against GOD's Laws and to make a famine of GOD's words. People are born into sin not knowing the way of righteousness and GOD's words. The illuminati hopes to make a New World Order without HOLY SCRIPTURE, that they run. They know that The Son of GOD was the last event coming before revelations (Great and Terrible Day of THE LORD) It's been 2,000 years we will never know how many more, but the signs it's approaching soon. Soon on what scale of time I don't know .

But GOD knew this would happen so *even when people* commit a lifetime of sin until truly discovering GOD, HE and HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST has made it possible for that lifetime of sin to be forgotten. Also the reason why peoples sin offering of innocent blood through animals was even accepted and they were not destroyed immediately is because before GOD made creation, heavens, Angels, Mankind, through JESUS CHRIST, LORD JESUS CHRIST THE SON was with GOD THE ALMIGHTY and through LORD GOD JESUS CHRIST creation and freewill was made, because LORD CHRIST was willing to die for the sin of mankind making any and all repentance possible. Which is why GOD deemed it good to make mankind with free will and to have mercy on us and to forgive mankind when he does evil.

So the illuminati is the rich family's like the Rothschild's, Rockefeller, Freemen, Taft ect. they are direct relatives from the Royal Khazar's family. This is the land of Gog and Magog mentioned in THE HOLY BIBLE, this battle already happened we are waiting for Revelations on our timeline in THE HOLY BIBLE. The Son of GOD has already came.

"The Rothschilds claim that they are Jewish, when in fact they are Khazars. They are from a country called Khazaria, which occupied the land locked between the Black Sea and the Caspian Sea which is now predominantly occupied by Georgia. The reason the Rothschilds claim to be Jewish is that the Khazars under the instruction of the King, converted to the Jewish faith in 740 A.D."

This _Ashkenazi _or Khazar royal occult satanic worshiping family known as the illuminati has been active in carrying out this missions since before 1744, and continue to this day.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayer_Amschel_Rothschild
The have been using banks to profit off from almost every major war,
Back to 1815, this is the year Nathan Mayer Rothschild makes his famous statement,

"I care not what puppet is placed upon the throne of England to rule the Empire on which the sun never sets. The man who controls Britain's money supply controls the British Empire, and I control the British money supply." He would go onto brag that in the 17 years he had been in England he had increased the £20,000 stake given to him by his father, 2500 times to £50 million. The Rothschilds also use their control of the Bank of England to replace the method of shipping gold from country to country and instead used their five banks spread across Europe to set up a system of paper debits and credits, the banking system of today.

*1816:* The American Congress passes a bill permitting yet another Rothschild dominated central bank, which gives the Rothschilds control of the American money supply again. This is called the Second Bank of the United States and is given a twenty year charter. The British war against the America therefore ends with the deaths of thousands of British and American soldiers, but the Rothschilds get their bank.

*1832:* President Andrew Jackson (the 7th President of the United States from 1829 to 1837), runs the campaign for his second term in office under the slogan, "Jackson And No Bank!" This is in reference to his plan to take the control of the American money system to benefit the American people, not for the profiteering of the Rothschilds.

*1833:* President Andrew Jackson starts removing the government's deposits from the Rothschild controlled, Second Bank of the United States and instead deposits them into banks directed by democratic bankers.
This causes the Rothschild's to panic and so they do what they do best, contract the money supply causing a depression. President Jackson knows what they are up to and later states,
"You are a den of thieves vipers, and I intend to rout you out, and by the Eternal God, I will rout you out." 1834: The Italian revolutionary leader, Guiseppe Mazzini, is selected by the Illuminati to direct their revolutionary program throughout the world and would serve in that capacity until he died in 1872. 1835: On January 30, an assassin tries to shoot President Jackson, but miraculously both of the assassin's pistols misfired. President Jackson would later claim that he knew the Rothschild's were responsible for that attempted assassination. He is not the only one, the assassin, Richard Lawrence, who was found not guilty by reason of insanity, later bragged that powerful people in Europe had hired him and promised to protect him if he were caught.


The Rothschild's acquire the rights in the Almadén quicksilver mines in Spain. This was at the time the biggest concession in the world and as quicksilver was a vital component in the refining of gold or silver this gave the Rothschild's a virtual world monopoly.

*1836:* Following his years of fighting against the Rothschild's and their central bank in America, President Andrew Jackson finally succeeds in throwing the Rothschilds central bank out of America, when the bank's charter is not renewed. It would not be until 1913 that the Rothschilds would be able to set up their third central bank in America, the Federal Reserve, and to ensure no mistakes are made, this time they will put one of their own bloodline, Jacob Schiff, in charge of the project.
*1743:* Mayer Amschel Bauer, an Ashkenazi Jew, is born in Frankfurt, Germany, the son of Moses Amschel Bauer, a money lender and the proprietor of a counting house.
Moses Amschel Bauer places a red sign above the entrance door to his counting house. This sign is a red hexagram (which geometrically and numerically translates into the number 666) which under Rothschild instruction will end up on the Israeli flag some two centuries later.
*1948*
They then declare Israel to be a sovereign Jewish state in Palestine and within half an hour President Truman declared the United States to be the first foreign nation to recognize

The Flag of Israel is unveiled. Despite tremendous opposition the emblem on the flag is a blue coloured version of the Rothschild, "Red Hexagram or Sign."

This angers many Jews who realise this Hexagram was used in the ancient mystery religions as the symbol of, "Moloch," (described as a demon of unwilling sacrifice and is also interestingly the name of the stone owl the elite worship at Bohemian Grove), and, "Astaroth," (described as the Lord Treasurer of Hell).





 -Moloch devil worship today
*watch this video^^^ pack a bowl and relax*


There is much more "evidence" of illuminati also this is just a fraction. Every music video,show, and movie has these devil worshiping symbols like their all seeing eye, or pyramids, or triangle, or the apple symbol from Adam and Eve in Genesis to represent sin, of the baphoment symbol they use.
Do your own research. Alarming what you will find.
I will post more also.



Other videos




 - Korn player discovers GOD. GOD communicates with him. Like GOD could *you*




 Black hole cross

https://www.google.com/search?q=laminin&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=p5qSU5b8OJSryASUh4DYDg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=657#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=ROC-nIOXtMfMLM%3A;a__FpsfyU487JM;http%3A%2F%2Fi190.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fz215%2Frbwphotos%2Flaminin.png;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.virtuousplanet.com%2Fcottonglow%2Fc00000000329;777;417 - Laminin





 - Fallen Angels in "light form"




 - I know this is just one witness not thousands like link above, but *I have seen similar events happen.
*Choose to be *Good *or _evil_
Don't not commit to one side, *you must choose
15 I know thy works, that thou art neither cold nor hot: I would thou wert cold or hot.
16 So then because thou art lukewarm, and neither cold nor hot, I will spue thee out of my mouth.
- *You Know who that is, Revelations


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

I re posted because of spam I will be continuing the illuminati section eventually


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

You reposted because you're a lunatic that has no proper discussion skills. lol


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

Ghost in formal attire.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Your spam and insults are in no way benefiting your display of intelligence.
And displays exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


who in the hell said anything about god...but as long as you bring it up according to the bible god is the beginning and the end...but melchisedec has no beginning nor end...anything that has those two qualities would not be the beginning and the end... so just as is Melchisedec... so is matter...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

If you think proving your religion is ignorantly and blasphemous wrong like scientology is somehow a attack on you, making your insults and spam justifiable your are wrong. So if you insist on stocking my thread and posting spam pics, typing in songs verse by verse and saying things like I should put a shotgun in my mouth and pull the trigger I will contact a admin.





What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?\
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *Exactly*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> who in the hell said anything about god...but as long as you bring it up according to the bible god is the beginning and the end...but melchisedec has no beginning nor end...anything that has those two qualities would not be the beginning and the end... so just as is Melchisedec... so is matter...


GOD is the end. Their isn't a end to GOD or a beginning GOD is forever and always. It's explaining the same thing in different words


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

THOU SHALT NOT COMMIT LOGICAL FALLACIES....


https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD is the end. Their isn't a end to GOD or a beginning GOD is forever and always. It's explaining the same thing in different words


So, god can exist forever but the universe can't.

lol

Why is it impossible for the universe to be eternal? Please explain that, because it will get you a Nobel prize.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> So, god can exist forever but the universe can't.
> 
> lol
> 
> Why is it impossible for the universe to be eternal? Please explain that, because it will get you a Nobel prize.


"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.
I really find no satisfaction in repeating myself and can see your trying to create more spam I'm going to make a guide to this thread in my quote. I already told you I will get a admin if your obsessive stocking and spam continues


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.
> I really find no satisfaction in repeating myself and can see your trying to create more spam I'm going to make a guide to this thread in my quote. I already told you I will get a admin if your obsessive stocking and spam continues


How do you have proof that matter *must be* created?

What experiment have you done to prove this?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, matter can't come from nothing this is common knowledge and a proven impossibility.
No? You disagree? Matter and atoms can come from nothing? Show me. I would really like to start magically having weed appear LOL.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Yes, matter can't come from nothing this is common knowledge and a proven impossibility.
> No? You disagree? Matter and atoms can come from nothing? Show me. I would really like to start magically having weed appear LOL.


How is it proven? What experiment has proven it? I'm not claiming with certainty that somethihng can come from nothing, I'm saying scientists have a theory about just such a thing. Matter coming from no-matter. 

You are claiming that it's impossible.

How do you know it's impossible, what tests have you done to prove it?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Why don't you read the post above because I knew you would just try to disagree, right above the txt you typed it explains your impossible darwin logic has no sense and to say it does is impossible. 
I'm sure this means nothing to you 
because you seem to act like you decide what is possible... but no something can't come from nothing. tree's, rocks, water, molecules in general, marijuana, baboons, elephants, and tigers. Don't appear from nothing.
Stop spamming my thread or I will just repost everything and contact admin final warning "Ceepea"


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Why don't you read the post above because I knew you would just try to disagree, right above the txt you typed it explains your impossible darwin logic has no sense and to say it does is impossible.
> I'm sure this means nothing to you
> because you seem to act like you decide what is possible... but no something can't come from nothing. tree's, rocks, water, molecules in general, marijuana, baboons, elephants, and tigers. Don't appear from nothing.
> Stop spamming my thread or I will just repost everything and contact admin final warning "Ceepea"


I like to see evidence when someone makes a claim.

You're claiming it is impossible for matter to be eternal. Where is your evidence?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I'm going to make a guide to this thread in my quote.


Yep. _That'll_ make this thread a hit...



> I already told you I will get a admin if your obsessive stocking and spam continues


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Also like I said I will be making a guide to this sixty three page thread, have to be honest even though you have spammed a lot and said horrible things, you have showed a prime example of the madness which your religion preach's . You seem to decide what's possible not based on reality but your own personal feelings towards the Law of GOD. 
With your rants I have really been able to get into a lot of what they believe and dismiss it as impossible for the readers, as well as mention why sodomy is evil, and even though I was being nice and calm you went crazy and wanted to kill me. Which shows the mental health of people who really live their life following this religion.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

*hallelujah!!!*


*Like I said I wil be adding more to the illuminati section as well as other topics*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *hallelujah!!!*
> 
> 
> *Like I said I wil be adding more to the illuminati section as well as other topics*


The theory of evolution isn't religion, it's science.

Your inability to make that distinction doesn't make the distinction less significant.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

I have had it with this guy he does nothing but twist and totally avoid straight on questions and answers...so people it's time for spam


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.
> I really find no satisfaction in repeating myself and can see your trying to create more spam I'm going to make a guide to this thread in my quote. I already told you I will get a admin if your obsessive stocking and spam continues





ghostdriver said:


> Yes, matter can't come from nothing this is common knowledge and a proven impossibility.
> No? You disagree? Matter and atoms can come from nothing? Show me. I would really like to start magically having weed appear LOL.





ghostdriver said:


> Why don't you read the post above because I knew you would just try to disagree, right above the txt you typed it explains your impossible darwin logic has no sense and to say it does is impossible.
> I'm sure this means nothing to you
> because you seem to act like you decide what is possible... but no something can't come from nothing. tree's, rocks, water, molecules in general, marijuana, baboons, elephants, and tigers. Don't appear from nothing.
> Stop spamming my thread or I will just repost everything and contact admin final warning "Ceepea"


 going to include how many times I have had to repeat myself in index quote and highlighting important issues you're trying to bury in spam.
Wont work now...
Now your small sect of local darwin occultist on this site will now be contributing.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> going to include how many times I have had to repeat myself in index quote and highlighting important issues you're trying to bury in spam.
> Wont work now...
> Now your small sect of local darwin occultist on this site will now be contributing.


What experiments a have you performed to show that matter can be created and destroyed? 

What information do you have that disproves the Law of conservation of mass?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Well the fact that GOD made everything which has been made, LOL


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well the fact that GOD made everything which has been made, LOL


That's not evidence. Does me saying, "I created everything" prove that I created everything? 

What evidence do you have that matter can be created or destroyed?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

hahaha Everything isn't evidence that GOD created must I repost the statements explaining your religion is impossible and GOD is real?
*Watching you knowing every thought*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

yet *you* continue to *DESTROY* _ your soul_


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> hahaha Everything isn't evidence that GOD created must I repost the statements explaining your religion is impossible and GOD is real?
> *Watching you knowing every thought*


I agree. 'Everything' isn't evidence that god created matter.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."

- No your re
What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?\
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY

*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I agree. 'Everything' isn't evidence that god created matter.


 I was laughing at that statement hence, hahahaha


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> ...


Where is your evidence that shows matter has a creator? Why can't you show me an experiment that shows undeniably that matter is created by a supernatural being?

That would be a scientific breakthrough, and you would win a Nobel prize... don't you want a Nobel prize?

Why are you so hesitant to show the proof that the law of conservation of mass is false?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Where is your evidence that shows matter has a creator?
> 
> That would be a scientific breakthrough, and you would win a Nobel prize... don't you want a Nobel prize?


lets see.... something can't come from nothing unless that something is a GOD which creates laws of physics.
Lets look around shall we? lol stare at your hand, hello! lol what's this!? lol now get out there and enjoy creation it's *summer!*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> lets see.... something can't come from nothing unless that something is a GOD which creates laws of physics.
> Lets look around shall we? lol stare at your hand, hello! lol what's this!? lol now get out there and enjoy creation it's *summer!*


So because we have hands the law of the conservation of mass isn't true.


Wow, you should teach science class.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

no because you're here, and creation is here. Proof GOD made it because you just don't appear randomly in thin air, air also evidence.
If you just randomly appeared in thin air driving woul be hard without hitting you.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> no because you're here, and creation is here. Proof GOD made it because you just don't appear randomly in thin air, air also evidence.
> If you just randomly appeared in thin air driving woul be hard without hitting you.


You haven't explained why matter can't be eternal but god can.

What evidence do you have that shows matter can be created or destroyed? What experiment have you done that shows matter being created, or destroyed?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well the fact that GOD made everything which has been made, LOL


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.
hahaha Everything isn't you say evidence that GOD created must I repost the statements explaining your religion is impossible and GOD is real?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> lets see.... something can't come from nothing unless that something is a GOD which creates laws of physics.
> Lets look around shall we? lol stare at your hand, hello! lol what's this!? lol now get out there and enjoy creation it's *summer!*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Accept your FATHER CREATOR and HIS perfect ways without hate, and vanity lust or greed.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

> lets see.... something can't come from nothing unless that something is a GOD which creates laws of physics.


That is quite the assertion.

Where is your evidence? What test have you done to prove that god is interacting with matter, and can also create matter? Can god comment for an interview? I have some questions for him.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Assertion? How is that a assertion that's a fact?
"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that decides and creates the laws of physics, Unimaginable power yet you mock HIM and other who tell you about HIM.
Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.
Do you see tigers and elephants appearing from nothing while going down the freeway in your car? Not to mention you can't fathom what nothing is because your on Earth a living ecosystem with the void of nothing because creation has been created.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Assertion? How is that a assertion that's a fact?
> "You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that decides and creates the laws of physics, Unimaginable power yet you mock HIM and other who tell you about HIM.
> Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.
> Do you see tigers and elephants appearing from nothing while going down the freeway in your car? Not to mention you can't fathom what nothing is because your on Earth a living ecosystem with the void of nothing because creation has been created.


*If* it's a fact it has evidence. What test did you do to get the evidence to shows that matter can be created? Why do you keep failing to show me any evidence that proves matter can be created?

Why are you so hesitant to show me the evidence? You don't even post anything! Just re-posts that don't have anything to do with test that violate the conservation of mass....

Why is that? Why can't you show an example of the conservation of mass being violated?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

You would be destroyed if you meet HIM right now. Seek forgiveness before you die, once you die you meet *HIM*.
You don't want to suddenly appear before HIM trying to wage war with HIM.
Which is what happens when you *DIE** YOUR TIME HAS RUN OUT TO TURN BACK*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You would be destroyed if you meet HIM right now. Seek forgiveness before you die, once you die you meet *HIM*.
> You don't want to suddenly appear before HIM trying to wage war with HIM.
> Which is what happens when you *DIE** YOUR TIME HAS RUN OUT TO TURN BACK*


What evidence do you have that shows matter can be created or destroyed? You're claiming matter can be created which is an EXTRAORDINARY CLAIM because it violates the LAW OF CONSERVATION OF MASS.

Why do you believe that the law of conservation of mass can be violated and what evidence do you have to support this idea?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Fact YES
Evidence YES
Look at something.. Anything....See it...Okay.... It has matter....Where did this matter come from???? On a cellular level, where did that come from? It got created by WHOM you mock.
Mankind, where did mankind come from?
It got created by WHOM you mock.
The matter that makes your body, the matter that makes your computer, the space between you and I if you want to get real technical.
The Lion from the zoo you saw as a kid, The moon and how the solar system is set up perfectly for us. The Sun this giant ball of fire above your head LOL
Your living in a fantasy world deprived of reality hidden by the iniquity that you have chosen to live in. And it is destroying *you.*
*You have to be born again by the blood of JESUS CHRIST for all the blaspheme you have said. The longer you wait the harder it will be.*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Fact YES
> Evidence YES
> Look at something.. Anything....See it...Okay.... It has matter....Where did this matter come from????


Matter has always existed in some form or another. See the LAW OF CONSERVATION OF MASS.



> On a cellular level, where did that come from? It got created by WHOM you mock.


Where is the evidence of creation, why do you repeatedly fail to show evidence for creation?


> Mankind, where did mankind come from?
> It got created by WHOM you mock.


Where is the evidence? Please present the evidence that proves that matter can be created or destroyed? You repeatedly avoid it, because you're unable to provide it. 



> The matter that makes your body, the matter that makes your computer, the space between you and I if you want to get real technical.
> The Lion from the zoo you saw as a kid, The moon and how the solar system is set up perfectly for us. The Sun this giant ball of fire above your head LOL
> Your living in a fantasy world deprived of reality hidden by the iniquity that you have chosen to live in. And it is destroying *you.*
> *You have to be born again by the blood of JESUS CHRIST for all the blaspheme you have said. The longer you wait the harder it will be.*


How about instead of saying "Evidence YES", you actually provide evidence? Why do you continually run away from this question? Hiding behind subject changes...

You're a coward, afraid to approach tough questions.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

It would be impossible for GOD not to exist and that is what your religion say's. 
Which part don't you get? Do you have any pets or something you can look at in person for a physical example?
Maybe that will help you understand how it is impossible to deny GOD made it.
Smoke some weed without that BHO poison made by the illuminati 
Can you smoke weed without BHO or does it cause you to feel uncomfortable?
Do you smoke cigarettes? I notice many darwin occultist are *very *addicted to them


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> It would be impossible for GOD not to exist and that is what your religion say's.
> Which part don't you get? Do you have any pets or something you can look at in person for a physical example?
> Maybe that will help you understand how it is impossible to deny GOD made it.


Are you ready? God didn't make it.

BAM!

See, it's possible to deny that god made it. You said it wasn't, I just proved you wrong.



> Smoke some weed without that BHO poison made by the illuminati
> Can you smoke weed without BHO or does it cause you to feel uncomfortable?
> Do you smoke cigarettes? I notice many darwin occultist are *very *addicted to them


Please present me with evidence of matter being created or destroyed.

You cling to this concept like you have the most definitive evidence ever conceived, yet you continue to fail to present it.

Why are you failing at such a simple task and how can you expect people to believe your stories and experiences when you can't answer the most basic of questions?

What reason do we have to believe the Law of conservation of mass has ever been violated? 

Please preset your evidence of the Law of conservation of mass being violated.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

No your wrong because things like tigers and you and me and The World exist so no your theory of GOD didn't make it is wrong.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

That's the whole point...The fact we are communicating...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> It would be impossible for GOD not to exist and that is what your religion say's.
> Which part don't you get? Do you have any pets or something you can look at in person for a physical example?
> Maybe that will help you understand how it is impossible to deny GOD made it.
> Smoke some weed without that BHO poison made by the illuminati
> ...


Do you smoke cigarettes?
Does marijuana without bho poison bother you?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No your wrong because things like tigers and you and me and The World exist so no your theory of GOD didn't make it is wrong.


So, how does tigers existing prove the law of conservation of mass isn't correct?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

The *law of conservation of mass*, or *principle of mass conservation*, states that for any system closed to all transfers of matter andenergy (both of which have mass), the mass of the system must remain constant over time, as system mass cannot change quantity if it is not added or removed. Hence, the quantity of mass is "conserved" over time. The law implies that mass can neither be created nor destroyed, although it may be rearranged in space, or the entities associated with it may be changed in form, as for example when light orphysical work is transformed into particles that contribute the same mass to the system as the light or work had contributed. The law implies (requires) that during any chemical reaction, nuclear reaction, or radioactive decay in an isolated system, the total mass of the reactants or starting materials must be equal to the mass of the products.

No you can't create or destroy things. 
But GOD being THE ONE who made the all Laws of the creation can. LOL


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

can do *anything*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

So conservation of mass proves that GOD had to of created things in order for it to exist glad you brought it up.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

this is created matter the second coming of jesus... is not bull shit


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The *law of conservation of mass*, or *principle of mass conservation*, states that for any system closed to all transfers of matter andenergy (both of which have mass), the mass of the system must remain constant over time, as system mass cannot change quantity if it is not added or removed. Hence, the quantity of mass is "conserved" over time. The law implies that mass can neither be created nor destroyed, although it may be rearranged in space, or the entities associated with it may be changed in form, as for example when light orphysical work is transformed into particles that contribute the same mass to the system as the light or work had contributed. The law implies (requires) that during any chemical reaction, nuclear reaction, or radioactive decay in an isolated system, the total mass of the reactants or starting materials must be equal to the mass of the products.
> 
> No you can't create or destroy things.
> But GOD being THE ONE who made the all Laws of the creation can. LOL


What evidence do you have that shows matter isn't eternal? And what evidence do you have that shows god has created matter?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 7, 2014)

more


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

matter


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

Matter is proof that matter exists. It proves nothing about where it came from.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

Bananas are proof that Odin created the Universe.

Doesn't that sound dumb?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

So Matter can't come from nothing yet it's here. This is a fact. Like you said http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_mass
So something has created matter that doesn't apply to these Laws.
GOD is a name for HIM that has that power. GOD's existence is evident to us *by* virtually every living thing on this planet.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> So Matter can't come from nothing yet it's here. This is a fact. Like you said http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_mass
> So something has created matter that doesn't apply to these Laws.
> GOD is a name for HIM that has that power. GOD's existence is evident to us *by* virtually every living thing on this planet.


Right, matter can't come from nothing, therefore it's always existed.

But anti-matter and matter create 'no matter' and some gamma radiation.... so matter + anti-matter = no matter.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Right, matter can't come from nothing, therefore it's always existed.
> 
> But anti-matter and matter create 'no matter' and some gamma radiation.... so matter + anti-matter = no matter.


"Anti matter" as we call it is not nothing. It's anti matter here is a explanation

In particle physics, *antimatter* is material composed of antiparticles, which have the same mass as particles of ordinary matter but have oppositecharge and other particle properties such as lepton and baryon number. Encounters between particles and antiparticles lead to the annihilation of both, giving rise to varying proportions of high-energy photons (gamma rays), neutrinos, and lower-mass particle–antiparticle pairs. Setting aside the mass of any product neutrinos, which represent released energy which generally continues to be unavailable, the end result of annihilation is a release of energy available to do work, proportional to the total matter and antimatter mass, in accord with the mass-energy equivalence equation,_E_=_mc_2.[1]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antimatter

Also you seemed confused on gamma ray's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma_ray

So as we can see it is *not* nothing.


Lets look at the link you just sent me for example.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/12/101208130038.htm

So like I said it is *impossible *that *GOD* didn't create mankind, earth, and everything which has ever been created.

Something *can't* appear from nothing

Yet WE *are *here.

So therefore something that has power over these Laws made you.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_mass


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemian_Grove
The Club motto is "Weaving Spiders Come Not Here," which implies that outside concerns and business deals are to be left outside. When gathered in groups, Bohemians usually adhere to the injunction, though discussion of business often occurs between pairs of members.[2] Important political and business deals have been developed at the Grove.[5] 
*The Grove is particularly famous for a Manhattan Project planning meeting that took place there in September 1942, which subsequently led to the atomic bomb. *
Those attending this meeting included Ernest Lawrence, U.C. Berkeley colleague Robert Oppenheimer, various military officials, the S-1 Committee heads such as the presidents of Harvard, Yale andPrinceton along with representatives of Standard Oil and General Electric. At the time, Oppenheimer was not an official S-1 member due to security clearance troubles with the U.S. wartime Government, though Lawrence and Oppenheimer hosted the meeting.[8] Grove members take particular pride in this event and often relate the story to new attendees.[2]


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> "Anti matter" as we call it is not nothing. It's anti matter here is a explanation
> 
> In particle physics, *antimatter* is material composed of antiparticles, which have the same mass as particles of ordinary matter but have oppositecharge and other particle properties such as lepton and baryon number. Encounters between particles and antiparticles lead to the annihilation of both, giving rise to varying proportions of high-energy photons (gamma rays), neutrinos, and lower-mass particle–antiparticle pairs. Setting aside the mass of any product neutrinos, which represent released energy which generally continues to be unavailable, the end result of annihilation is a release of energy available to do work, proportional to the total matter and antimatter mass, in accord with the mass-energy equivalence equation,_E_=_mc_2.[1]
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antimatter
> ...


I never said anti-matter was nothing. I said matter + anti-matter = no matter.

Nothing you've stated even comes close to being evidence that god created everything.

Matter has always existed in some form. You cannot prove that matter has ever been created or destroyed, if you could you would demonstrate it instead of posting bullshit that has nothing to do with what we're discussing.

Matter + antimatter = no matter. Matter an anti-matter annihilate each other.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I feel like you're going somewhere with this. Care to summarize? I don't want to play this game too long.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 8, 2014)

India has a number of messengers who were divinely conceived and two of them bore the name “Chrishna” or “Chrishna the Saviour” (note the similarity with Christ). Now Chrishna was born of a chaste virgin called Devaki, Who on account of her purity was selected to become the mother of God.

Buddha was considered and believed by his followers to have been begotten of God and born of a virgin whose name was Maya. Long before the Christian era, we read of how the divine power called the” Holy Ghost” descended upon virgin Maya. In ancient Chinese version of the story, the holy ghost is called Shing-Shin.

The Siamese (Taiwan), had a God and saviour who was Virgin Born whom they called Codom. In this very ancient story, the beautiful Virgin had been informed in advance that she was to become the mother of a great messenger of God, and one day while in her usual period of meditation and prayer, she was impregnated by divine sun beams. When the boy was born, he grew up in a remarkable manner, became a protégé of wisdom and performed miracles.

When the first Jesuit priest visited china, they wrote in their reports at finding a heathen religion of that country, of a story of a redeeming saviour who was born of a Virgin and divinely conceived. The God was said to have been born 3468 B.C (before Christ), his name was Lao-Tsze and was said to have been born of a virgin black in complexion and as beautiful as a Jasper.

In Egypt, long before the Christian era, and before any of its doctrine was conceived, the Egyptian people had several messengers of God, who were conceived through Immaculate Conception. Horus was known to all of ancient Egypt as having been born of the virgin Isis and his conception and birth was considered one of the three great mysteries or mystical doctrines of the Egyptian religion. To then every incident in connection with the conception and birth of Horus was pictured, sculptured, adored and worshiped as the incidents of the conception and birth of Jesus is among the Christians today. Another Egyptian God called Ra was also conceived by a Virgin.

The story of "Jesus' and virgin birth, pre-dates Christianity by thousands and thousands of years.

The 'golden rule' pre-dates Christianity and Jesus by centuries.....

Ever wonder where the resurrection story and "Easter' came from?

Tammuz: ancient nature deity worshiped in Babylonia. A god of agriculture and flocks, he personified the creative powers of spring. He was loved by the fertility goddess Ishtar, who, according to one legend, was so grief-stricken at his death that she contrived to enter the underworld to get him back. According to another legend, she killed him and* later restored him to life*. These legends and his festival, commemorating the yearly *death and rebirth* of vegetation, corresponded to the festivals of the Phoenician and Greek Adonis and of the Phrygian Attis. The Sumerian name of Tammuz was Dumuzi. In the Bible his disappearance is mourned by the women of Jerusalem (Ezek. 8.14).(The Columbia Encyclopedia, Sixth Edition. 2001)

Attis, in Phrygian religion, vegetation god. ...Like Adonis, Attis came to be worshiped as a god of vegetation, responsible for the death and rebirth of plant life. Each year at the beginning of spring his *resurrection *was celebrated in a festival. In Roman religion he became a powerful celestial deity. (The Columbia Encyclopedia, Sixth Edition. 2001)


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY
*


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 8, 2014)

Actually, he said that matter cannot be created or destroyed. I don't claim that to be true, but it is possible that matter always just exists.

All though if matter does always exists and it's infinite then through infinite change an arrangement of that matter could potentially create a god-like intellect. What is intellect besides and arrangement of matter anyway?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

Only GOD has the POWER to create, it would be against the laws of reality that you, marijuana, and your'e Dog came from nothing.
I have shown you ALL over and over that one single microscopic organism cannot change into all of these things.
*fact, spamming doesn't change that your darwin cult of denying creation IS impossible.*
Want to know why other religions like muslim, catholic's, witnesses, buddhist, and mormons are wrong? -I leave all of these religions un capitalized on purpose for my own pleasure. LOL
Even these Church's that say they follow *all *THE HOLY BIBLE are lying. Real Church's are few and far in between, better of to just get one true friend who worships GOD in truth.
Church's avoid the TRUTH about Hell to continue to have growth in their church to make more money.

*17 Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend. - Proverbs*
*20 For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them. Matthew (Son of GOD talking)*


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Only GOD has the POWER to create, it would be against the laws of reality that you, marijuana, and your'e Dog came from nothing.
> I have shown you ALL over and over that one single microscopic organism cannot change into all of these things.
> *fact, spamming doesn't change that your darwin cult of denying creation IS impossible.*
> Want to know why other religions like muslim, catholic's, witnesses, buddhist, and mormons are wrong? -I leave all of these religions un capitalized on purpose for my own pleasure. LOL
> ...


let me guess that one friend would be you.. do you know why gays are gay because their fucking dicks don't get hard for women blame that on your god! that's not a choice...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah they have done so much vile things to themselves actual sex can't satisfy their cravings anymore.

Their have been many reports of people who kill people, go through similar levels of events.
They start at fantasizing, but it no longer fulfills their unquenchable desires, then move on to killing animals, no longer fulfill's their unquenchable desires, then they *kill *actual human beings.


This is what happens when people start watching pornography, they become addicted... Then after a certain time, new pornography material is needed...
Typical more perverse and humiliating then the prior.
This continues until your doing abominations on craigslist and getting tested for HIV in the hospital.

You then have completely corrupted your mind and created yourself to become aroused at things which only bring humiliation and pain to others. 

The natural act that GOD blessed mankind with to enjoy and raise a family, is not interesting because it doesn't bring a rush of being "perverted" , "wrong" , or "humiliating" which you have become accustomed to doing.

Here are some sites that talk about the extreme health problems caused by sodomy.
http://www.doctorslounge.com/fertility/forums/backup/topic-625.html
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000519.htm
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sexandrelationships/analsex.htm
http://factsaboutyouth.com/posts/male-homosexual-behavior/
http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/tc/rectal-problems-topic-overview
http://www.webmd.com/sex/anal-sex-health-concerns


To *the mass's of people this is the only reason they don't worship 
THE LORD*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

*Anyone care to answer post 1315?*


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *Anyone care to answer post 1315?*


What is the question?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah they have done so much vile things to themselves actual sex can't satisfy their cravings anymore.

Their have been many reports of people who kill people, go through similar levels of events.
They start at fantasizing, but it no longer fulfills their unquenchable desires, then move on to killing animals, no longer fulfill's their unquenchable desires, then they *kill *actual human beings.


This is what happens when people start watching pornography, they become addicted... Then after a certain time, new pornography material is needed...
Typical more perverse and humiliating then the prior.
This continues until your doing abominations on craigslist and getting tested for HIV in the hospital.

You then have completely corrupted your mind and created yourself to become aroused at things which only bring humiliation and pain to others. 

The natural act that GOD blessed mankind with to enjoy and raise a family, is not interesting because it doesn't bring a rush of being "perverted" , "wrong" , or "humiliating" which you have become accustomed to doing.

Here are some sites that talk about the extreme health problems caused by sodomy.
http://www.doctorslounge.com/fertility/forums/backup/topic-625.html
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000519.htm
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/sexandrelationships/analsex.htm
http://factsaboutyouth.com/posts/male-homosexual-behavior/
http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/tc/rectal-problems-topic-overview
http://www.webmd.com/sex/anal-sex-health-concerns


To *the mass's of people this is the only reason they don't worship 
THE LORD

19 Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them.
20 For the invisible things of him from the creation of the world are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even his eternal power and Godhead; so that they are without excuse:
21 Because that, when they knew God, they glorified him not as God, neither were thankful; but became vain in their imaginations, and their foolish heart was darkened.
22 Professing themselves to be wise, they became fools,
23 And changed the glory of the uncorruptible God into an image made like to corruptible man, and to birds, and fourfooted beasts, and creeping things.
24 Wherefore God also gave them up to uncleanness through the lusts of their own hearts, to dishonour their own bodies between themselves:
25 Who changed the truth of God into a lie, and worshipped and served the creature more than the Creator, who is blessed for ever. Amen.
26 For this cause God gave them up unto vile affections: for even their women did change the natural use into that which is against nature:
27 And likewise also the men, leaving the natural use of the woman, burned in their lust one toward another; men with men working that which is unseemly, and receiving in themselves that recompence of their error which was meet.
28 And even as they did not like to retain God in their knowledge, God gave them over to a reprobate mind, to do those things which are not convenient;
29 Being filled with all unrighteousness, fornication, wickedness, covetousness, maliciousness; full of envy, murder, debate, deceit, malignity; whisperers,
30 Backbiters, haters of God, despiteful, proud, boasters, inventors of evil things, disobedient to parents,
31 Without understanding, covenantbreakers, without natural affection, implacable, unmerciful:
32 Who knowing the judgment of God, that they which commit such things are worthy of death, not only do the same, but have pleasure in them that do them.

*
 I will be making a index in my quote for this thread and dding to the illuminati occult section, 
*

*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY Make a penguin appear from nothing.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> What is the question?


That's the post. ^


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2014)

This short, informative video neatly sums up this entire thread...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> This short, informative video neatly sums up this entire thread...


No I will be making a in depth Index to this thread for easy navigation for points proven, on my quote soon.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No I will be making a in depth Index to this thread for easy navigation for points proven, on my quote soon.


Since you haven't proven anything yet, this should take very little time...

Here's a beautifully simple video that sums up GD's fallacy that you other christians are wrong about your beliefs -


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


>


Ahh, so, GhostDriver is a conspiracy theorist, like Myself.

I believe 9/11 was an inside job also.

I have heard about most of the conspiracy theories, including the Rothchilds.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Ahh, so, GhostDriver is a conspiracy theorist, like Myself.
> 
> I believe 9/11 was an inside job also.
> 
> ...


Of course he's a conspiracy theorist, because

a. It would seem that delusional people with poor logic and reasoning skills that live SO far from reality would be more apt to fall for specious conspiracy rubbish

b. You two brilliant minds share the same body


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)

Ghost needs a Hitchslap.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)

Ghost would rather have a 'bad theory', than 'no theory'.

Ghost is scared of the unknown, and as such is acting like a scared child. Flapping his arms and screaming "LISTEN TO ME!!!".....

It's better to say "I don't know" then to pretend to have the answers....


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)

This is the insanity that is Christianity.

It's no different than any other religion that claims to be the *one true religion. *


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 9, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


*THIS IS A FACT, YOUR DARWIN OCCULT RELIGION IS A KNOWN IMPOSSIBILITY. NO insult or spam will change this.*

*I will be making a index for this thread soon.*
*Feel free to print off anything and show people the ignorance of this occult religion with impossible statements they claim.*

*Although many won't care like I said, they have only chosen this religion because this religion promotes homosexuality and sexual perversion. *
*NOT BECAUSE IT'S POSSIBLE*


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 9, 2014)

When one spams his or her own thread repeatedly with the same jargon it should reveal something to that person doing so,it has revealed and will reveal more than enough to every onlooker who may happen by this thread about the insanity of the one spamming their own thread repeatedly.

All religion is essentially the same vie for control over mass amounts of people.You have the same archetypes of the immaculate conception giving way to the god in flesh in most of the major religions of the world.You have the same parallels with chirstianity's touted virtues as you would in the ever more ancient buddhism.The consistent exposure to the words and teachings from believers and zealots alike, create constructs within the mind of one who is mentaly malleable enough to accept those words without question, giving a pseudo sense of reality,actualy damaging perception.Religious individuals are espoused to the idea of afterlife,and are almost indoctrinated to forget about the pleasures of living, for you will be rewarded after dying for your spiritualy ascetic devotion,but you dont really see the religious really practicing ascetics,if anything they practice cherry picking the rules they like most, because they still want to believe in their god and enjoy life without asceticism and the misery of indefinite abstinence.
It really is sad though, that essentialy you are not allowed to enjoy the one life you have for the sake of some invisible deity's guidlines of sin and repentance.One that watches oh so diligently over you behavior and thoughts.Even when attempting to enjoy something as natural as sex or having a one off conscious experience induced by drugs means defilement of faith according to dogma, the guilt of going outside of the dogma lingers unnecessarily in the minds of believers.When I think about how so incredibly duped people are into the belief structure it kind of starts to piss me off,mostly because it toutes ignoring so much of one of the most valueble aspects of living,which is the experience of now.

If there is any god and that god is to be infathomably beyond us in all aspects,,then why dose it want to be worshiped,why dose it seek the gross and overly redundant gratification of humans?Do humans not seek the same as god,that being gratificational experience?Its as though god were just a human child.Not immortal or divine just extremely privelaged from birthright, seeking everything he or she can have in the moment as children do, calling all things there own without the slightest inkling of rebuttal and being utterly worshipped as though it were true,as though these are the desires of a god.The infallable highborn infant,transfigured in existential prerogative above any and all is much akin to an emperor of kingdoms from birth.With the claim of divine kingdom,raises the status of an emperor that believes themselves higher still than their position, ever so higher to god,to be over the top and immortal in legacy.This is something that has happened repeatedly over the ages,even before and after the christ period.
It is IMO where the belief of modern and contemporary godhood has came from.
The ramifications of belief in this god concept has been profound to say the least and a detriment to the progress of knowledge about where we stand with reality.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> When one spams his or her own thread repeatedly with the same jargon it should reveal something to that person doing so,it has revealed and will reveal more than enough to every onlooker who may happen by this thread about the insanity of the one spamming their own thread repeatedly.
> 
> All religion is essentially the same vie for control over mass amounts of people.You have the same archetypes of the immaculate conception giving way to the god in flesh in most of the major religions of the world.You have the same parallels with chirstianity's touted virtues as you would in the ever more ancient buddhism.The consistent exposure to the words and teachings from believers and zealots alike, create constructs within the mind of one who is mentaly malleable enough to accept those words without question, giving a pseudo sense of reality,actualy damaging perception.Religious individuals are espoused to the idea of afterlife,and are almost indoctrinated to forget about the pleasures of living, for you will be rewarded after dying for your spiritualy ascetic devotion,but you dont really see the religious really practicing ascetics,if anything they practice cherry picking the rules they like most, because they still want to believe in their god and enjoy life without asceticism and the misery of indefinite abstinence.
> It really is sad though, that essentialy you are not allowed to enjoy the one life you have for the sake of some invisible deity's guidlines of sin and repentance.One that watches oh so diligently over you behavior and thoughts.Even when attempting to enjoy something as natural as sex or having a one off conscious experience induced by drugs means defilement of faith according to dogma, the guilt of going outside of the dogma lingers unnecessarily in the minds of believers.When I think about how so incredibly duped people are into the belief structure it kind of starts to piss me off,mostly because it toutes ignoring so much of one of the most valueble aspects of living,which is the experience of now.
> ...


When your argument is crap, it makes sense that you have to fall back on posting the same thing over and over and over and over again.

I eagerly await your next copy and paste MYTHgasm..


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)

Why 'the bible' is immoral.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 9, 2014)

A book is incapable of being immoral.

The question is; why are people so immoral?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> A book is incapable of being immoral.
> 
> The question is; why are people so immoral?


The writing in the book is immoral.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 9, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> The writing in the book is immoral.


Translated and interpreted by immoral people.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 9, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Translated and interpreted by immoral people.


It's impossible to misinterpret direct commands to kill people.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 9, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Translated and interpreted by immoral people.


that maybe the case...but a lot of stuff in there is very dangerous some things are useful, but for some reason people think that book is speaking directly to them, spreading the gospel for example the first four books of new testament, go in to all the world the book is talking to the jews but we here in this time period think its us most bible religions think that way...hell I thought that...if you cannot hate your mother or your family is not worthy that's a quote that's from the new testament I could go and on


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 9, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It's impossible to misinterpret direct commands to kill people.


It very easily could... I don't see why you think not.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 10, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> It very easily could... I don't see why you think not.


I'm not naive enough to think when someone says "Kill all homosexuals" that there's another 'less violent and more loving' interpretation.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 10, 2014)

how would you interpret these passages...Mat 5:28 But I say to you, Everyone looking at a woman to lust after her has already committed adultery with her in his heart.
Mat 5:29 But if your right eye offends you, take it out and throw _it_ from you, for it is profitable to you that one of your members should perish and all your body not be thrown into Hell.
Mat 5:30 And if your right hand causes you to offend, cut it off and throw _it_ from you, for it is profitable to you that one of your
members should perish and all your body not be thrown into Hell.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 10, 2014)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> how would you interpret these passages...Mat 5:28 But I say to you, Everyone looking at a woman to lust after her has already committed adultery with her in his heart.
> Mat 5:29 But if your right eye offends you, take it out and throw _it_ from you, for it is profitable to you that one of your members should perish and all your body not be thrown into Hell.
> Mat 5:30 And if your right hand causes you to offend, cut it off and throw _it_ from you, for it is profitable to you that one of your
> members should perish and all your body not be thrown into Hell.


When committing masturbation ,,dont do it lusting for ugly woman,,it would be sinful and offensive .


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 10, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> When committing masturbation ,,dont do it lusting for ugly woman,,it would be sinful and offensive .


no interpretation needed there ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 10, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


*THIS IS A FACT, YOUR DARWIN OCCULT RELIGION IS A KNOWN IMPOSSIBILITY. NO insult or spam will change this.*

*I will be making a index for this thread soon. IN quotes and on main page.*
*Feel free to print off anything and show people the ignorance of this occult religion with impossible statements they claim.*

*Although many won't care like I said, they have only chosen this religion because this religion promotes homosexuality and sexual perversion. *
*NOT BECAUSE IT'S POSSIBLE *


*How many of you aren't freemasons or satanist out of Ceepea, Penofrdywriter, TylerDurden, mushroombandit.
People who take hours and hours out of their lives to spam a thread about the truth of mankind surely has a agenda.*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> ...


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I'm not naive enough to think when someone says "Kill all homosexuals" that there's another 'less violent and more loving' interpretation.


I assume the kill homos thing you're talking about it in Moses books. Don't Moses laws say first and for most "thou shalt not kill"? 

Well, here what Paul has to say about the laws of Moses. 

Romans 3:9 Well then, should we conclude that we Jews are better than others? No, not at all, for we have already shown that all people, whether Jews or Gentiles,[c] are under the power of sin. 10 As the Scriptures say,

“No one is righteous—
not even one.
11 No one is truly wise;
no one is seeking God.
12 All have turned away;
all have become useless.
No one does good,
not a single one.”[d]
13 “Their talk is foul, like the stench from an open grave.
Their tongues are filled with lies.”
“Snake venom drips from their lips.”[e]
14 “Their mouths are full of cursing and bitterness.”[f]
15 “They rush to commit murder.
16 Destruction and misery always follow them.
17 They don’t know where to find peace.”[g]
18 “They have no fear of God at all.”[h]

19 Obviously, the law applies to those to whom it was given, for its purpose is to keep people from having excuses, and to show that the entire world is guilty before God.20 For no one can ever be made right with God by doing what the law commands. The law simply shows us how sinful we are.

And here's an revelation of Isaiah 54:1 by Paul.

Galatians 4:*21*Tell me, you who want to live under the law, do you know what the law actually says? *22*The Scriptures say that Abraham had two sons, one from his slave wife and one from his freeborn wife.g *23*The son of the slave wife was born in a human attempt to bring about the fulfillment of God’s promise. But the son of the freeborn wife was born as God’s own fulfillment of his promise.

*24*These two women serve as an illustration of God’s two covenants. The first woman, Hagar, represents Mount Sinai where people received the law that enslaved them. *25*And now Jerusalem is just like Mount Sinai in Arabia,h because she and her children live in slavery to the law. *26*But the other woman, Sarah, represents the heavenly Jerusalem. She is the free woman, and she is our mother. *27*As Isaiah said,

“Rejoice, O childless woman,

you who have never given birth!

Break into a joyful shout,

you who have never been in labor!

For the desolate woman now has more children

than the woman who lives with her husband!”i

*28*And you, dear brothers and sisters, are children of the promise, just like Isaac. *29*But you are now being persecuted by those who want you to keep the law, just as Ishmael, the child born by human effort, persecuted Isaac, the child born by the power of the Spirit.

*30*But what do the Scriptures say about that? “Get rid of the slave and her son, for the son of the slave woman will not share the inheritance with the free woman’s son.”j *31*So, dear brothers and sisters, we are not children of the slave woman; we are children of the free woman.

Hope that is helpful.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I assume the kill homos thing you're talking about it in Moses books. Don't Moses laws say first and for most "thou shalt not kill"?
> 
> Well, here what Paul has to say about the laws of Moses.
> 
> ...




Hope this is helpful;

New International Version Deuteronomy 4:1
Do not add to what I command you and do not subtract from it, but keep the commands of the LORD your God that I give you.

New International Version Matthew 5:17
"Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.


Deuteronomy 22
22 “You shall not see your brother's ox or his sheep going astray and ignore them. You shall take them back to your brother. 2 And if he does not live near you and you do not know who he is, you shall bring it home to your house, and it shall stay with you until your brother seeks it. Then you shall restore it to him. 3 And you shall do the same with his donkey or with his garment, or with any lost thing of your brother's, which he loses and you find; you may not ignore it. 4 You shall not see your brother's donkey or his ox fallen down by the way and ignore them. You shall help him to lift them up again.

5 “A woman shall not wear a man's garment, nor shall a man put on a woman's cloak, for whoever does these things is an abomination to the Lord your God.

6 “If you come across a bird's nest in any tree or on the ground, with young ones or eggs and the mother sitting on the young or on the eggs, you shall not take the mother with the young. 7 You shall let the mother go, but the young you may take for yourself, that it may go well with you, and that you may live long.

8 “When you build a new house, you shall make a parapet for your roof, that you may not bring the guilt of blood upon your house, if anyone should fall from it.

9 “You shall not sow your vineyard with two kinds of seed, lest the whole yield be forfeited, the crop that you have sown and the yield of the vineyard. 10 You shall not plow with an ox and a donkey together. 11 You shall not wear cloth of wool and linen mixed together.

12 “You shall make yourself tassels on the four corners of the garment with which you cover yourself.

13 “If any man takes a wife and goes in to her and then hates her 14 and accuses her of misconduct and brings a bad name upon her, saying, ‘I took this woman, and when I came near her, I did not find in her evidence of virginity,’ 15 then the father of the young woman and her mother shall take and bring out the evidence of her virginity to the elders of the city in the gate. 16 And the father of the young woman shall say to the elders, ‘I gave my daughter to this man to marry, and he hates her; 17 and behold, he has accused her of misconduct, saying, “I did not find in your daughter evidence of virginity.” And yet this is the evidence of my daughter's virginity.’ And they shall spread the cloak before the elders of the city. 18 Then the elders of that city shall take the man and whip him, 19 and they shall fine him a hundred shekels of silver and give them to the father of the young woman, because he has brought a bad name upon a virgin of Israel. And she shall be his wife. He may not divorce her all his days. 20 But if the thing is true, that evidence of virginity was not found in the young woman, 21 then they shall bring out the young woman to the door of her father's house, and the men of her city shall stone her to death with stones, because she has done an outrageous thing in Israel by whoring in her father's house. So you shall purge the evil from your midst.

22 “If a man is found lying with the wife of another man, both of them shall die, the man who lay with the woman, and the woman. So you shall purge the evil from Israel.

23 “If there is a betrothed virgin, and a man meets her in the city and lies with her, 24 then you shall bring them both out to the gate of that city, and you shall stone them to death with stones, the young woman because she did not cry for help though she was in the city, and the man because he violated his neighbor's wife. So you shall purge the evil from your midst.

25 “But if in the open country a man meets a young woman who is betrothed, and the man seizes her and lies with her, then only the man who lay with her shall die. 26 But you shall do nothing to the young woman; she has committed no offense punishable by death. For this case is like that of a man attacking and murdering his neighbor, 27 because he met her in the open country, and though the betrothed young woman cried for help there was no one to rescue her.

28 “If a man meets a virgin who is not betrothed, and seizes her and lies with her, and they are found, 29 then the man who lay with her shall give to the father of the young woman fifty shekels of silver, and she shall be his wife, because he has violated her. He may not divorce her all his days.

30 “A man shall not take his father's wife, so that he does not uncover his father's nakedness.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Contradictions in the bible;


How many men did the chief of David's captains kill?
Was Abraham justified by faith or by works?
How many generations from Abraham to Moses?
How many sons did Abraham have?
Was Abiathar the father or the son of Ahimelech?
Who was Abijam's mother?
How were Abijam and Asa related?
How long was the ark of the covenant at Abinadab's house?
How old was Abram when Ishmael was born?
How many sons did Absalom have?
When did Absalom rebel against David?
The two contradictory creation accounts.
Who was Achan's father?
How many of Adin's offspring returned from Babylon?
How many of Adonikam's offspring returned from Babylon?
How should adultery be punished?
Is it wrong to commit adultery?
Was Haman an Agagite?
Was Ahaz buried with his fathers?
When did Ahaziah begin to reign?
How old was Ahaziah when he began to reign?
Did the city of Ai exist after Joshua destroyed it?
What tribe was Aijalon from?
Does God want some to go to Hell?
Did Jesus tell his disciples everything?
Was David alone when asking for the holy bread at Nob?
Did Saul and Samuel kill all the Amalekites?
Who was Amasa's father?
How should the Ammonites be treated?
Who was Anah?
Who drove the Anakim from Hebron?
How long does God's anger last?
From what were the animals created?
How did Antiochus dies?
What were the names of the apostles?
Where did Jesus first appear to the eleven disciples after the resurrection?
How many of Arah's offspring returned from Babylon?
What was in the ark of the covenant?
Was Asa perfect?
Did Asa remove the high places?
How many of Asaph's offspring returned from Babylon?
When did Jesus ascend into heaven?
Did Peter ask Jesus where he was going?
On what did Jesus ride into Jerusalem?
Is the day of the Lord at hand?
How many of Azgad's offspring returned from Babylon?
When did Baasha die?
How many languages were there before the Tower of Babel was built?
How long was the Babylonian captivity?
How many of Bani's offspring returned from Babylon?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Cont.


In whose name is baptism to be performed?
Did Jesus baptize anyone?
Did Jesus tell his apostles to go barefoot and without a staff?
How many generations must a bastard wait until his offspring can enter the congregation of the Lord?
Who was to blame for original sin?
Who was Bashemath's father?
What was the volume of the molten sea in Solomon's temple?
How many of Bebai's offspring returned from Babylon?
When did Saul become David's enemy?
Who named Beersheba?
Where did Joseph and Mary live before the birth of Jesus?
Should we believe everything?
How many believers were there at the time of the ascension?
How old was Benjamin when his clan migrated to Egypt?
Who were the sons of Benjamin?
Were Naaman and Ard the sons or the grandsons of Benjamin?
Who asked Jesus for the best seats in heaven?
When did Jacob rename Luz to Bethel?
How many of Bethlehem and Netophah's offspring returned from Babylon?
Where did Jesus cure the blind man?
How many of Bezai's offspring returned from Babylon?
How many of Bigvai's offspring returned from Babylon?
Who is the most blessed woman?
Who makes people deaf and blind?
How many blind men were healed near Jericho?
Does the blood of animal sacrifices take away sin?
Should every man bear his own burden?
Who buried Jesus?
On what day did the temple burn?
Did God command the Israelites to make him burnt offerings?
Who appeared to Moses in the burning bush?
What became of Cain?
Was Jesus taken to Caiaphas or Annas first?
Will those who call on the Lord be delivered?
Can God do anything?
How long was the Egyptian Captivity?
Does God prefer castrated men?
Is casting out devils a sign of a true Christian?
Did God kill all the Egyptian cattle in the sixth plague?
Is it OK to have a census?
Did the Centurion ask Jesus directly to help his servant?
What did the Centurion call Jesus when he died?
How high was the chapiter?
How many men did David kill?
Is childbearing sinful?
Is it a a good thing to be childish?
How did Jesus respond when questioned by the high priest?
Is circumcision required?
To whom were the cities of Exhtaol and Zoreah given?
Did the cock crow before or after Peter's denial?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

What color was Jesus' robe?
Did Jesus forewarn the apostles of his death and resurrection?
Is God the author of confusion?
Is it OK to covet?
Did Jesus say before the cock crow or before the cock crow twice?
Did Jesus ask God to save him from crucifixion?
Is it OK to curse people?
Will God curse the earth?
Are those who obey the law cursed?
When did the Temple curtain rip?
Who carried Jesus' cross?
When was the city of Dan named?
Generations from David to the Babylonian Captivity
How did David kill Goliath?
The sons of David born in Hebron
Did David sin?
Which sons of David born in Jerusalem?
From which of David's sons was Jesus descended?
When did the women (or woman) arrive at the sepulchre?
Is death final?
How many of Delaiah, Tobiah, and Nekoda's offspring returned from Babylon?
To whom did Peter deny knowing Jesus?
Who destroyed Sodom and Gomorrah?
Can the devil capture us at will?
Is the devil free to roam?
Who can cast out devils in the name of Jesus?
Where did the devils ask not to go?
Does God desire animal sacrifices?
Must everyone die?
Should believers discuss their faith with non-believers?
Is divorce ever permissible?
Does anyone do anything good?
Who put the robe on Jesus?
Did Jesus drink on the cross?
When did the earth dry after the flood?
Does God dwell in darkness or in light?
Will the earth last forever?
What kind of animals may we eat?
How should the Edomites be treated?
May a eunuch enter the congregation of the Lord?
Did Lot's daughters think God had killed every man?
Did Luke include everything that Jesus did?
Did Jesus, Mary, and Joseph go to Egypt or Nazareth?
How many disciples did Jesus appear to in his first post resurrection appearance?
Did the eleven disciples believe the two men?
Who did Elhanan kill?
Was John the Baptist Elijah?
When will the end of the world come?
How should we treat our enemies?
Has anyone ever ascended into heaven?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Did Enoch die?
Was Enoch the sixth or the seventh from Adam?
Will Ephraim return to Egypt?
When was Eve created?
Is everyone descended from Adam and Eve?
Is God the creator of evil?
Do evildoers prosper?
Did Moses see God face to face?
Is Salvation by faith alone?
Were the men with Paul knocked to the ground?
Is it possible to fall from grace?
How many years of famine?
Is is OK to call your father (or anyone else) father?
Did Moses fear the king?
Should we look for signs in the heavens?
Should we fear God?
Who bought the potter's field?
When did the cursed fig tree die?
When did Jesus curse the fig tree?
Was Jesus the first to rise from the dead?
To whom did Jesus make his first post-resurrection appearance?
How long was the ark afloat?
How long did the flood last?
Did everyone (except for Noah and his family) die in the flood?
Will the righteous flourish?
Which flying creeping things may we eat?
Is it OK to call someone a fool?
Is it good to be foolish?
Who forces non-believers to disbelieve?
How many Philistine foreskins did David buy his first wife with?
Does God forgive sins?
How many generations from Jesus to Abraham?
Can God be found?
From what were the fowls created?
Do humans have free will?
Were the disciples frightened or gladdened when they saw Jesus?
Does God ever get furious?
Who gave the law to Moses?
Did God give Gehazi leprosy?
Genealogy of Jesus (Mt.1 vs Lk.3)
Genealogy of Jesus (Mt.1 vs 1 Chr.)
When was the Holy Ghost given?
Does God ever lie?
Does God love everyone?
Does God know what is everyone's heart?
How many gods are there?
Are we all God's children?
Does God work on the Sabbath?
How much gold, silver, and clothing did the people give?
Who killed Goliath?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Is anyone good?
Who was greater: Jesus, Solomon, or John the Baptist?
Is it OK for men to have long hair?
Who was Noah's youngest son?
Is it good to be happy?
Was Mary Magdalene happy or sad when she saw the risen Jesus?
Who hardened the Pharaoh's heart?
Should we follow our own heart?
When was heaven created?
Does Hell exist?
Does God help in times of need?
Who was Heman's father?
Did Herod think Jesus was John the Baptist?
Where did Joseph's brothers find the hidden money?
How many talents of gold did Hiram send Solomon?
Is only God holy?
Who sent the Holy Ghost?
How should homosexuals be treated?
Where did Aaron die?
How many horsemen did David take?
At what time of day was Jesus crucified?
Does God approve of human sacrifices?
Were humans created before or after the other animals?
If a husband believes, is his wife saved also?
Which tribe was Hyram from?
Was Zechariah Iddo's son or grandson?
Is it OK to make images?
Which came first: the calling of Peter and Andrew or the imprisonment of John the Baptist?
Is incest forbidden?
Are we punished for the sins of others?
Did Saul inquire of the Lord?
Were the men or angels inside or outside the tomb when the women arrived?
Will God destroy those that intermarry?
Can God stop iron chariots?
How old was Ishmael when he was abandoned by Abraham?
When was King Jabin killed?
Who bought the sepulchre in Sechem from the sons of Hamor?
Where was Jacob buried?
How many were in Jacob's family when they came into Egypt?
Was Jarius' daughter alive when Jesus was approached?
Did Jeconiah have any sons?
Was Jechoniah the son or the grandson of Josiah?
When did Jehoash become king of Israel?
How long did Jehoash reign?
How old was Jehoachin when he began to reign?
Who succeeded Jehoiakim as king?
Did Jehoiakim die in Babylon or near Jerusalem?
Did Jehoshaphat remove the high places?
Did Abraham know God's name?
Was Jehu the son or grandson of Nimshi?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

When was the man (or men) healed?
Did Paul go to Jerusalem from Damascus immediately after his conversion?
How many sons did Jesse have?
When was Jesus born?
Was Joseph the father of Jesus?
Did Jesus know everything?
Did Jesus bear witness of himself?
What will happen to Jews when they die?
Will there be many Jews?
What was Jesus H. Christ's real name?
Did God commend or condemn Jehu for the killings at Jezreel?
Where was Joash buried?
Who brought evil on Job?
Who cast Jonah into the sea?
Who was Jesus' grandfather on his father's side?
Where did Josiah die?
How did King Josiah die?
How long did Jotham reign?
How did Judas die?
Did Judas identify Jesus with a kiss?
To judge or not to judge.
Does Jesus judge people?
Has there ever been a just person?
Is anyone justified?
Was Keturah Abraham's wife or concubine?
To kill or not to kill.
Why did God reject Saul as king?
Who was the father of Kish?
Does God know and see everything?
Who was Korah's father?
Did God burn all of Korah's children to death?
Who was Laban's father?
What were the last words of Jesus?
Should we obey human or divine law?
Is it wrong to lie?
What is the human lifespan?
When did God divide light from darkness?
How many of Lod, Hadid, and Ono's offspring returned from Babylon?
Has the sun ever stood still in the sky for 24 hours?
Who is the Lord of this world?
Was Lot a righteous man?
Should we love or hate our brother?
How many soldiers did Lysias have?
How many of Lysias' footment were killed by the Jews?
Was Mahli the son of Levi?
Will everyone see the majesty of God?
Did God originally create humans male and female?
Was David a man of war before he fought Goliath?
Did Elisha receive Elijah's mantle before or after Elijah is taken up into heaven?
Is marriage a good thing?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Was Mary (the mother of Jesus) blessed?
Should Christians be concerned with material things?
Is it OK to eat meat sacrificed to other gods?
Was Moses meek?
Is God merciful?
How many children did Michal have?
Did the Israelites kill every male in Midian?
How many people did God kill for "committing whoredom with the daughters of Moab"?
How did God say the Moabites should be treated?
Did any Moabite enter the congregation of the Lord?
Is money good or bad?
Was Moses in good mental and physical health at age 120?
Who was Moses' father-in-law?
Was Moses a good speaker?
Did Jesus preach his first sermon on a mountain or a plain?
What is God's name?
What's new?
What is the correct new moon sacrifice?
How many of Nicanor's soldiers were killed?
How many soldiers were in Nicanor's army?
If God likes you, will everyone else like you too?
When did Noah enter the ark?
How should nonbelievers be treated?
Is it OK to take oaths?
Are those who believe Jesus is the Christ of God?
How many officers did Solomon have?
How old was Abraham when he left Haran?
Was the tomb opened or closed when the women arrived?
Do Christians need to obey Old Testament laws?
How many overseers did Solomon have?
Who owns the earth?
How many of Pahathmoab, Jeshua, and Joab's offspring returned from Babylon?
How should parents be treated?
How many days is unleavened bread to be eaten during the passover?
Was Jesus crucified the day before or the day after the Passover meal?
Did Paul see Jesus on the road to Damascus?
Did Paul visit all of the disciples when he went to Jerusalem after his conversion?
Is God warlike or peaceful?
Is the law of God perfect?
Is it OK to use perfume?
Who wrote the Pentateuch?
How did Peter find out that Jesus was the Messiah?
Where was the home of Peter and Andrew?
Were the Pharisees baptized by John?
Can women be church leaders?
How high were the pillars?
Were plants created before or after humans?
Should we try to please others?
How many children of the porters returned from Babylon?
How many men were possessed with devils?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

What did Jesus do after his baptism?
How much power did Jesus have?
Do Christians know how to pray?
Should you pray for everyone?
When David fled to Nob, what was the priest's name?
On what day of the month was Jehoiachin released from prison?
Should Christians pray in public?
Is every word of God pure?
Was Rahab saved by faith or works?
Who raised Jesus from the dead?
Was Jesus a ransom for many or for all?
Can God be found through reason alone?
Did Mary Magdalene recognize Jesus when he first appeared to her?
Should we rejoice when we see our enemies suffer?
Is it OK for a divorced woman to remarry?
Should we rend our clothes?
Does God repent?
Does God respect anyone?
Did both thieves revile Jesus?
Is wealth a sign of righteousness or of wickedness?
Has there ever been a righteous person?
Does righteousness come from following the Law?
Is it necessary to keep the sabbath?
How should Sabbath-breakers be punished?
Who may offer sacrifices to God?
Who was the father of Salah?
Did the Samaritans receive Jesus?
Should the gospel be preached to everyone?
When was the last time that Samuel saw Saul?
Who was Samuel's firstborn son?
Did Sarah have faith that she would conceive?
When did Satan enter Judas?
How did Saul die?
Did Saul's family die with him?
When did David meet Saul?
When did "Is Saul among the prophets?" become a proverb?
Who were Saul's sons?
What must you do to be saved?
Were the Israelites to spare the trees in the countries they invaded?
Did Jesus have secret teachings?
Was Sisera asleep when he was murdered?
Is all scripture inspired by God?
Should we let others see our good works?
Can God be seen ?
How many of Senaah's offspring returned from Babylon?
Should you serve God alone?
What is the earth set upon?
How should a man who has sex with a menstruating woman be punished?
Do bad things happen to good people?
What did the sign over Jesus' head say?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Did Jesus perform many signs and wonders?
What did Judas do with the silver?
Do Christians sin?
Where did Moses receive the Ten Commandments?
How many singing men and women returned from Babylon?
Were the men or angels inside the tomb sitting or standing?
What was Jesus' sixth commandment?
What was Jonathan's first slaughter?
Does God sleep?
How many soldiers?
Who brought Joseph into Egypt?
Was Solomon David's second or fourth son by Bathsheba?
What was Solomon's gift to Hiram?
When did Solomon's reign begin?
Was Jesus the son of David?
How many sons did God have?
How many sons did Gideon have?
Who were the sons of Heman?
Was Jesus silent during his trial before Pilate?
How did Jesus cure the blind man?
Does God have a body?
How many stalls did Solomon have?
When were the stars made?
Is it wrong to steal?
Did Joshua remove the twelve stones from the Jordan River?
How should strangers be treated?
Were the Philistines subdued all the days of Saul?
Why did God turn the sundial back ten degrees?
Is Jesus peaceful ?
When did Jesus' temple tantrum occur?
Where did Jesus tell his disciples to go after his resurrection?
Did the women immediately tell the disciples?
Did Jesus say, "Destroy this temple, and in three days I will raise it up"?
Can God be tempted?
Who tempted David to number Israel?
Has God ever tempted anyone?
How old was Terah when he died?
Is it OK to test (or tempt) God?
Can theives go to heaven?
How did God address Jesus at his baptism?
For How much did David by the threshing floor?
Should you speak in tongues?
Was it OK to touch the risen Jesus before his ascension?
When when did the transfiguration occur?
May Adam eat from any tree?
What were the twelve tribes of Israel?
How many animals of each kind did Noah take into the ark?
Is there an unforgivable sin?
Is it OK to marry unbelievers?
Where did God kill Uzza?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

What did the soldiers give Jesus to drink?
Did Jesus go to heaven after he died but before his ascension?
Did the men with Paul hear the voice?
Where did Moses get water from a rock?
How did God tell Moses to get water from a rock?
Does God ever tire?
Was Jonah swallowed by a fish or a whale?
Who (or what) is a ransom for the righteous?
Who created heaven and earth?
Who made the arc of the covenant?
Who wrote the (second set of) ten commandments?
Does God destroy both the righteous and the wicked?
Do the wicked live long?
Is God's will always done in heaven?
Is wisdom a good thing?
Does wisdom make people happy?
How many men were in the king's presence?
Who is for or against Jesus?
Who did the women see at the tomb?
How many women came to the sepulchre?
Where did the women watching the crucifixion stand?
Can only God work wonders?
How are people judged by God?
How many of Zattu's offspring returned from Babylon?
Who was Zechariah's father?
Did Zedekiah see the king of Babylon?
Who was Zerubbabel's father?
Where does God dwell?
Did God call Abraham before or after he moved to Haran?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

I've listed 479 inconsistencies and contradictions in the bible....


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

I like this one in particular;

*How long does God's anger last?*
*God doesn't get angry.*
God will not threaten like man, nor be inflamed to anger. Judith 8:15
*God's anger lasts for just a moment.*
For his anger endureth but a moment. Psalm 30:5
*God's anger lasts a long time.*
And the Lord's anger was kindled against Israel, and he made them wander in the wilderness for forty years. Numbers 32:13
*God's anger doesn't last forever.  *
I am merciful, saith the Lord, and I will not keep anger for ever. Jeremiah 3:12
He retaineth not his anger forever, because he delighteth in mercy. Micah 7:18

*God's anger lasts forever.*
Ye have kindled a fire in mine anger, which shall burn for ever. Jeremiah 17:4
The people against whom the LORD hath indignation for ever. Malachi 1:4
Depart from me, he cursed, into everlasting fire, prepared for the devil and his angels. Matthew 25:41
And these shall go away into everlasting punishment. Matthew 25:46


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Are the laws of the Old Testament still binding?

*Yes, they are binding forever.*


Genesis 17:19
And God said, Sarah thy wife shall bear thee a son indeed; and thou shalt call his name Isaac: and I will establish my covenant with him for an everlasting covenant, and with his seed after him.

Exodus 12:14, 17, 24
And this day shall be unto you for a memorial; and ye shall keep it a feast to the LORD throughout your generations; ye shall keep it a feast by an ordinance for ever. ... And ye shall observe the feast of unleavened bread; for in this selfsame day have I brought your armies out of the land of Egypt: therefore shall ye observe this day in your generations by an ordinance for ever. ... And ye shall observe this thing for an ordinance to thee and to thy sons for ever.

Leviticus 23:14,21,31
It shall be a statute for ever throughout your generations.

Deuteronomy 4:8-9
What nation is there so great, that hath statutes and judgments so righteous as all this law, which I set before you this day? ... teach them thy sons, and thy sons' sons.

Deuteronomy 7:9
Know therefore that the LORD thy God, he is God, the faithful God, which keepeth covenant and mercy with them that love him and keep his commandments to a thousand generations.

Deuteronomy 11:1, 26-28
Therefore thou shalt love the LORD thy God, and keep his charge, and his statutes, and his judgments, and his commandments, alway. (v.1)
Behold, I set before you this day a blessing and a curse; A blessing, if ye obey the commandments of the LORD your God, which I command you this day: And a curse, if ye will not obey the commandments of the LORD your God. (vv.26-2

1 Chronicles 16:15
Be ye mindful always of his covenant; the word which he commanded to a thousand generations ... an everlasting covenant.

Psalm 119:151-2, 160
Thou art near, O LORD; and all thy commandments are truth. Concerning thy testimonies, I have known of old that thou hast founded them for ever. (vv.151-2)
Thy word is true from the beginning: and every one of thy righteous judgments endureth for ever. (v.160)

Ecclesiastes 12:13
Fear God, and keep his commandments: for this is the whole duty of man.

Malachi 4:4
Remember ye the law of Moses.

Matthew 5:18-19
Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or tittle shall nowise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled. Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven.

Luke 16:17
It is easier for heaven and earth to pass, than one tittle of the law to fail.






*
No, Christians are not under the OT law.*

Luke 16:16
The law and the prophets were until John [the Baptist]: since that time the kingdom of heaven is preached.

Romans 3:28
Therefore we conclude that a man is justified by faith without the deeds of the law.

Romans 6:14
Ye are not under the law, but under grace.

Romans 7:4, 6
Ye also are become dead to the law by the body of Christ .... We are delivered from the law, that being dead.

Romans 10:4
Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to every one that believeth.

Galatians 3:13, 24-25
Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law. (v.13)
Wherefore the law was our schoolmaster to bring us unto Christ, that we might be justified by faith. But after that faith is come, we are no longer under a schoolmaster. (vv.24-25)

Galatians 5:18
But if ye be led of the Spirit, ye are not under the law.

Ephesians 2:15
Having abolished in his flesh the enmity, even the law of commandments contained in ordinances.

Colossians 2:14
Blotting out the handwriting of ordinances ... nailing it to his cross.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

The laws of stoning was with Israel because GOD literally saved them from slavery and having the Egyptians Kill their firstborn, and GOD turned rivers red with blood and did a monumental of miracles and wonders and Pharaoh still had HIS heart hardened so he could do his true will without being scared of the consequences.

GOD saved the people of Israel Abrahams descendants, Noah's descendants after they repopulated the world again after Adam and Eve's generations besides Noah and those on the Ark that got saved millions or billions (we have no idea but repopulating the world must of taken sometime..

Then GOD destroyed Egyptians first born like they did to Israel it was they last plague which caused them to be free however they chased Mosses (who got saved from the Egyptians kill the first born earlier) and had the Red sea collapse on them.

So GOD literally appeared before Mosses and the tribe of Israel in HIS GLORY So no, if someone was going to sin in front of GOD you die.
However I doubt ANYONE had to be stoned when the GOD is showing up regularly in HIS GLORY.

The Son of GOD said He without Sin throw the first stone, if someone strikes you turn the other cheek, if you even look at a married women with a lustful eye it's adultery.
GOD HIMSELF is not before you now, if someone sins they don't die immediately however when you die and you meet GOD if you are in sin and not born again then you will be destroyed in Hell, then the lake of fire eventually.

I don't have time in my life to re print THE HOLY BIBLE for you, although I'm glad you're curious here is a link to a online site which has KJV the easiest translated from Hebrew to English in my opinion
http://www.biblegateway.com/


LOL you think you listed contradictions by asking questions? I'm reading you're post while typing please use complete sentences and explain how asking when did Lord JESUS CHRIST ascend to heaven? and similar post resemble any contradictions and not a poor attempt of spam questions to hide this post here.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY MAKE A PENGUIN LOL* 

*THIS IS A FACT, YOUR DARWIN OCCULT RELIGION IS A KNOWN IMPOSSIBILITY. NO insult or spam will change this.*

*I will be making a index for this thread NOW.*
*Feel free to print off anything and show people the ignorance of this occult religion with impossible statements they claim.*

*Although many won't care like I said, they have only chosen this religion because THIS religion promotes homosexuality and sexual perversion. *
*NOT BECAUSE IT'S POSSIBLE*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The laws of stoning was with Israel because GOD literally saved them from slavery and having the Egyptians Kill their firstborn, and GOD turned rivers red with blood and did a monumental of miracles and wonders and Pharaoh still had HIS heart hardened so he could do his true will without being scared of the consequences.
> 
> GOD saved the people of Israel Abrahams descendants, Noah's descendants after they repopulated the world again after Adam and Eve's generations besides Noah and those on the Ark that got saved millions or billions (we have no idea but repopulating the world must of taken sometime..
> 
> ...



Matthew 5:18-19
Till heaven and earth pass, *one jot or tittle shall nowise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled*. W*hosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven. *


Matthew 5:17
*"Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

^ Yes the Law of doing sin before THE LORD will ALWAYS STAY!!! Hallelujah!
And the Laws of Eating Pork and The Sabbath!! Hallelujah
I tell people but no those fake religions don't care I haven't met a church yet that agrees with me on this.
But like I said all we need is one friend who worships THE LORD and the Son of GOD will be in the midst.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^ Yes the Law of doing sin before THE LORD will ALWAYS STAY!!! Hallelujah!
> And the Laws of Eating Pork and The Sabbath!! Hallelujah
> I tell people but no those fake religions don't care I haven't met a church yet that agrees with me on this.
> But like I said all we need is one friend who worships THE LORD and the Son of GOD will be in the midst.


Jesus came to fulfill the Mosaic laws, not to destroy them.

Matthew 5:17
"Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

If GOD came down and you stated doing Homosexual acts it's over.

This is explaining that GOD destroys Sin, which is why we need to be born again


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If GOD came down and you stated doing Homosexual acts it's over.
> 
> This is explaining that GOD destroys Sin, which is why we need to be born again


God is apparently omnipresent, so god is already everywhere. 

God is omniscient so he already knew exactly what you were going to do before you did it.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

1 Chronicles 16:15
Be ye mindful always of his covenant; the word which he commanded to a thousand generations ... an everlasting covenant.

I guess god changed his mind..... which means his plan wasn't perfect, which means he wasn't perfect.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah but when you try to profane THE LORD in his presence you are destroyed, their is a reason why he keeps us at a distance until we die, we have a certain amount of time to rid ourselves of sin, and be born again.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

*God does not repent. *
Numbers 23:19
God is not a man that he should lie; neither the son of a man that he should repent.
1 Samuel 15:29
The Strength of Israel will not lie nor repent: for he is not a man, that he should repent.
Ezekiel 24:14
I the LORD have spoken it: it shall come to pass, and I will do it; I will not go back, neither will I spare, neither will I repent.
Malachi 3:6
For I am the Lord, I change not.
James 1:17
With whom is no variableness, neither shadow of turning.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

_*God repents.*_

Genesis 6:6
And it repented the Lord that he had made man on the earth, and it grieved him at his heart.
Exodus 32:14
And the Lord repented of the evil which he thought to do unto his people.
Deuteronomy 32:36
For the Lord shall judge his people, and repent himself for his servants.
1 Samuel 15:11, 35
It repenteth me [God] that I have set up Saul to be king. (v.11)
The Lord repented that he had made Saul king over Israel. (v.35)
2 Samuel 24:16
The Lord repented of the evil, and said to the angel that destroyed the people, it is enough: stay now thine hand.
1 Chronicles 21:15
The Lord beheld, and he repented him of the evil, and said to the angel that destroyed, It is enough, stay now thine hand.
Isaiah 38:1-5
In those days was Hezekiah sick unto death. And Isaiah ... said unto him, Thus saith the LORD, Set thine house in order: for thou shalt die, and not live. ... Thus saith the LORD ... I have heard thy prayer, I have seen thy tears: behold, I will add unto thy days fifteen years.
Jeremiah 15:6
I [God] am weary of repenting.
Jeremaih 18:8
I [God] will repent of the evil that I thought to do unto them.
Jeremaih 26:3, 13, 19
That I [God]may repent me of the evil, which I purpose to do unto them. (v.3)
The Lord will repent him of the evil that he hath pronounced against you. (v.13)

The Lord repented him of the evil which he had pronounced against them. (v.19)

Jeremaih 42:10
For I [God] repent me of the evil that I have done unto you.
Amos 7:3, 6
The Lord repented for this.
Jonah 3:10
God repented of the evil, that he had said that he would do unto them.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

*Is the law of God perfect?*

*Yes. *
Psalm 18:30
As for God, his way is perfect: the word of the LORD is tried: he is a buckler to all those that trust in him.
Psalm 19:7
The law of the LORD is perfect, converting the soul: the testimony of the LORD is sure, making wise the simple.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

* No.*
Hebrews 8:6-7
But now hath he obtained a more excellent ministry, by how much also he is the mediator of a better covenant, which was established upon better promises. For if that first covenant had been faultless, then should no place have been sought for the second.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

*Is it wrong to have sex outside of marriage?*

*Yes. *
Exodus 20:14, Deuteronomy 5:18
Thou shalt not commit adultery.
Hebrews 13:4
Whoremongers and adulterers God will judge.
*
 No.*
Hosea 1:2
And the Lord said to Hosea, Go, take unto thee a wife of whoredoms....
Hosea 3:1
Then said the Lord unto me, God yet, love a woman beloved of her friend, yet an adulteress.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> 1 Chronicles 16:15
> Be ye mindful always of his covenant; the word which he commanded to a thousand generations ... an everlasting covenant.
> 
> I guess god changed his mind..... which means his plan wasn't perfect, which means he wasn't perfect.


 

Clearly not, despite your ability to obtain logical thinking or some type of pitiful plea that you cannot seem it understand is quite desperate.

This is what repent can mean
to feel sorry, self-reproachful, or contrite for past conduct; regret or be conscience-stricken about a past action, attitude, etc. (often followed by of ): He repented after his thoughtless act.
to remember or regard with self-reproach or contrition: to repent one's injustice to another.
to feel sorry for; regret: to repent an imprudent act. 
view or think of (an action or omission) with deep regret or remorse. 
deep, painful, or regret for wrongdoing; compunction.

In order to know what definition of repent you need to......... ACTUALLY READ THE HOLY BIBLE....


GOD doesn't repent as in repent of Sin. As in beg for mercy. Which is what Mankind does. IN THE NAME OF JESUS CHRIST NOW GOD repented making man because of their sin as in to feel pain or sadden for a action for their sin. GOD doesn't want to destroy people.
Now did GOD know HE was going to be sadly pained from creating??????
YES!
Is this a contradiction?
NO!!!! THIS IS SHOWNG GOD'S eternal love You don't think GOD was pained with sadness watching HIS SON JESUS CHRIST be tortures, humiliated, and crucified?

If I give a homeless person my last 100 dollars don't you think I know I will regret it at a certain point?
But if I did it, I would of done it for Good and not to please me, to make a sacrifice to please others.
GLORY TO GOD!!!

GOD


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Clearly not, despite your ability to obtain logical thinking or some type of pitiful plea that you cannot seem it understand is quite desperate.
> 
> This is what repent can mean
> to feel sorry, self-reproachful, or contrite for past conduct; regret or be conscience-stricken about a past action, attitude, etc. (often followed by of ): He repented after his thoughtless act.
> ...


It's funny it doesn't mention that at all..... it just says god doesn't repent. YOU need to add your own 'twist' to try to make two contradictory things work. 

Taken literally, it's a contradiction.




> As in beg for mercy. Which is what Mankind does. IN THE NAME OF JESUS CHRIST NOW GOD repented making man because of their sin as in to feel pain or sadden for a action for their sin. GOD doesn't want to destroy people.


If god doesn't want to destroy people, why did he create everyone he's ALREADY DESTROYED KNOWING they'd be destroyed? 

If I hated brussels sprouts, and I was making myself dinner, I wouldn't cook brussels sprouts. Likewise, god knew what everyone was going to do before they did it, so if you hate killing people or destroying things, why wouldn't you prevent people from making the mistakes you KNOW they're going to make?

If I knew my child was going to make a critical error and could possibly die from it, I would stop them from doing it before they did it. That's what a loving parent would do.




> Now did GOD know HE was going to be sadly pained from creating??????
> YES!
> Is this a contradiction?
> NO!!!! THIS IS SHOWNG GOD'S eternal love You don't think GOD was pained with sadness watching HIS SON JESUS CHRIST be tortures, humiliated, and crucified?


God had the power to prevent all of that from happening. All of it. He knew it was going to happen, and did it anyways. 

Being sad is an emotional response to something happening that you didn't want to happen. If you have the power to stop *anything *from happening, and have knowledge of all future events, god is either impotent to stop bad things from happening or he chooses not to. 

What do you call someone who has the ability to stop evil, but chooses not to?

EVIL.




> If I give a homeless person my last 100 dollars don't you think I know I will regret it at a certain point?
> But if I did it, I would of done it for Good and not to please me, to make a sacrifice to please others.
> GLORY TO GOD!!!
> 
> GOD


So, when god said he made an everlasting covenant, he was just kidding?


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 11, 2014)

If you are so lazy as to copy and paste questions, you can expect as much effort in a reply.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> *Is it wrong to have sex outside of marriage?*
> 
> *Yes. *
> Exodus 20:14, Deuteronomy 5:18
> ...


Yes but GOD's mercy and grace is awesome.



9 Know ye not that the unrighteous shall not inherit the kingdom of God? Be not deceived: neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves with mankind,
10 Nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards, nor revilers, nor extortioners, shall inherit the kingdom of God.
11 And such were some of you: but ye are washed, but ye are sanctified, but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus, and by the Spirit of our God.- Corinthians chapter 6
Enjoy YOUR SUMMER DAY!
PRAISE THE LORD ALMIGHTY AND HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST FOREVER AND EVER!!!
Hallelujah!


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Yes but GOD's mercy and grace is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That made no sense.

God says it's bad, then he commands people to commit adultery.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

For I am the Lord, I change not.
James 1:17


Hebrews 8:6-7
But now hath he obtained a more excellent ministry, by how much also he is the mediator of a better covenant, which was established upon better promises. For if that first covenant had been faultless, then should no place have been sought for the second.



WHOOPS!


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Exodus 32:14
So the LORD relented from the harm which He said He would do to His people.

Jeremiah 26:3
Perhaps everyone will listen and turn from his evil way, that I may relent concerning the calamity which I purpose to bring on them because of the evil of their doings.

Jeremiah 26:13
Now therefore, amend your ways and your doings, and obey the voice of the LORD your God; then the LORD will relent concerning the doom that He has pronounced against you.
Jeremiah 26:19
Did Hezekiah king of Judah and all Judah ever put him to death? Did he not fear the LORD and seek the LORD’s favor? And the LORD relented concerning the doom which He had pronounced against them. But we are doing great evil against ourselves.

Jonah 3:10
Then God saw their works, that they turned from their evil way; and God relented from the disaster that He had said He would bring upon them, and He did not do it.​


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

......But god never changes his mind...... Perfect beings don't change their minds..... right?

Except for the above examples I guess.....


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It's funny it doesn't mention that at all..... it just says god doesn't repent. YOU need to add your own 'twist' to try to make two contradictory things work.
> 
> Taken literally, it's a contradiction.





> If god doesn't want to destroy people, why did he create everyone he's ALREADY DESTROYED KNOWING they'd be destroyed?


Destruction of a body by God is only evil in mans eyes. For instance, the flood of Noah's time was to wipe out most of the sinful nature of mankind and establish the prophets and Jesus' coming. 



> If I hated brussels sprouts, and I was making myself dinner, I wouldn't cook brussels sprouts. Likewise, god knew what everyone was going to do before they did it, so if you hate killing people or destroying things, why wouldn't you prevent people from making the mistakes you KNOW they're going to make?


Believe it or not, there's a plan.



> If I knew my child was going to make a critical error and could possibly die from it, I would stop them from doing it before they did it. That's what a loving parent would do.


Gods plan is for his children to open their eyes, walk in his ways and live freely. But humanity is just in it's teenage years. Full of angst and overconfidence.




> God had the power to prevent all of that from happening. All of it. He knew it was going to happen, and did it anyways.


Yep. 



> Being sad is an emotional response to something happening that you didn't want to happen. If you have the power to stop *anything *from happening, and have knowledge of all future events, god is either impotent to stop bad things from happening or he chooses not to.


I'm hearing a lot of that teenage angst right now.



> What do you call someone who has the ability to stop evil, but chooses not to?
> 
> EVIL.


Lul.



> So, when god said he made an everlasting covenant, he was just kidding?


You mean, when Moses said he made an everlasting covenant with God?


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 11, 2014)

Man is fallible and should always be subject to scrutiny. To find errors and contradictions in multiple peoples interpretation of what they have seen or heard isn't all too hard. Even easier to find fault after the messages have been re written so many times.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able? 
Then he is not omnipotent.

Is he able, but not willing? 
Then he is malevolent.

Is he both able and willing?
Then whence cometh evil?

Is he neither able nor willing?
Then why call him God?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't wait to come back and answer all your spam but I got to BBQ and get some sun!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2014)

So which one of you guys doesn't go to that demonic masonic lodge and commit sodomy and worship satan?
Your unrelenting spam strongly suggest a agenda rather then pure insanity without some purpose.
A evil purpose is what it suggest. I will be talking about the Occult illuminati masonic lodges more


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 11, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Is God willing to prevent evil, but not able?
> Then he is not omnipotent.
> 
> Is he able, but not willing?
> ...


Sound like the lyrics of a teenage angst song.


----------



## dashcues (Jun 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I tell people but no those fake religions don't care I haven't met a church yet that agrees with me on this.


Have you tried westboro?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 11, 2014)

Gen 6:7 And the LORDH3068 said,H559 I will destroyH4229 (H853) manH120 whomH834 I have createdH1254 fromH4480 H5921 the faceH6440 of the earth;H127 both man,H4480 H120 andH5704 beast,H929 andH5704 the creeping thing,H7431 andH5704 the fowlsH5775 of the air;H8064 forH3588 it repentethH5162 me thatH3588 I have madeH6213 them.
*H5162
*
נחם

nâcham

_naw-kham'
_
A primitive root; properly to _sigh_, that is, _breathe_ strongly; by implication to _be_ _sorry_, that is, (in a favorable sense) to _pity_, _console_ or (reflexively) _rue_; or (unfavorably) to _avenge_ (oneself): - comfort (self), ease [one’s self], repent (-er, -ing, self)...5162 is the Hebrew word for repent as it is used in gen. 6:7


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2014)

The OP seems to really be struggling with biblical contradictions. Can you fool yourself enough to get through all of them?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Sound like the lyrics of a teenage angst song.


...sounds like logic and reason to me.

What about my statement do you disagree with? Or do you just 'not like it'.....?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 11, 2014)

God CREATED evil knowing it's evil, and what would happen.....

But did it anyway. 

How is that loving?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 11, 2014)

If I didnt WANT to believe in a Higher Power, I would be an Atheist.

~PEACE~


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 11, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnosticism
Have You Heard the good news?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 11, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agnosticism
> Have You Heard the good news?


I have been considering Myself as an Agnostic (Theist) for a few years now.

I will now check out your link.

Thanks.

~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> So which one of you guys doesn't go to that demonic masonic lodge and commit sodomy and worship satan?


I could easily join one of those lodges like my grandfathers did.They were both honorable, family oriented men who didnt worship satan.



ghostdriver said:


> Your unrelenting spam strongly suggest a agenda rather then pure insanity without some purpose.
> A evil purpose is what it suggest. I will be talking about the Occult illuminati masonic lodges more


Lol your illuminati conspiracy is ridiculous,you really hate to be called out on your BS,just because some are much better at calling you out on it than others dosent make it spam.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 12, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> God CREATED evil knowing it's evil, and what would happen.....
> 
> But did it anyway.
> 
> How is that loving?


Free will can be a double edged sword.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 12, 2014)

If you made someone Love you they wouldn't really love you. It would be fake relationship.
Free Will gives the ability to do ANYTHING the human mind has no leash..
Mankind and Fallen Angels made evil, Evil is disobeying GOD.
GOD will give you all the riches you will ever need, doing whatever you want to do (as long as it's not sinful)
GOD said HE WILL provide for you in EVERY WAY as long as you don't run to do Evil, and if someone does decide to do evil, GOD literally sends them to The Lake of Fire for eternity.
I must warn you "Ceepea" don't insult GOD.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 12, 2014)

I believe its a sin only if you disobey your best conscience.

If youre an Atheist, and dont believe in God, you are not sinning by not believing in God, as long as follow your best conscience.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 12, 2014)

Well it's not up to you.... what "Sin" definition is, is to defy GOD.
That's what evil is which brings forth pain and death.
I have seen your blaspheme post about you claiming to be The Son of GOD.
You don't decide what evil is
What ever crazy drugs you're doing I suggest you stop.
Also "Nevaeh420" I must warn you to not say these things.
Highly suggest Power of repentance to all.. Overjoyed I use it.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If you made someone Love you they wouldn't really love you. It would be fake relationship.
> Free Will gives the ability to do ANYTHING the human mind has no leash..
> Mankind and Fallen Angels made evil, Evil is disobeying GOD.
> GOD will give you all the riches you will ever need, doing whatever you want to do (as long as it's not sinful)
> ...


the best way to look at the so called free will theory...is to look at human nature or even better look at one's own self, [by the way when I say you I mean man], how many times have you had to ask forgiveness why do you continually fall to the flesh ,sin because you cannot live a perfect life...as much as you think you have free will you don't...

Rom 7:15 For that which I do I allow not: for what I would, that do I not; but what I hate, that do I.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 12, 2014)

Fall to the flesh?
No that's defiling you're self. Marriages are for sexual relations.
Sometimes even people who are saved will say something ignorant or rude, or not do something when you should of. Which is why staying in repentance is vital.
Faith in GOD isn't knowing GOD is real,
Faith in GOD is knowing GOD is who GOD says HE IS
and will do what HE says HE will do.
GOD has literally given mankind a lifetime to learn how to stop being evil, and sacrificed HIS only beloved Son, so we can be forgiven of even the most heinous crimes which we have done and this famine of The word (the real word) The Word of GOD has helped produced.

Which the illuminati goal is. No more Word of GOD and people down to a small manageable elite population.





.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Fall to the flesh?
> No that's defiling you're self. Marriages are for sexual relations.
> Sometimes even people who are saved will say something ignorant or rude, or not do something when you should of. Which is why staying in repentance is vital.
> Faith in GOD isn't knowing GOD is real,
> ...


" those people who are saved will say something ignorant or rude"...the point is you have no choice but to stay in repentance...because you cannot stop sinning... it is human nature...that's the way you were born


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 12, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Free will can be a double edged sword.


Free will and an omniscient god are incompatible concepts.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If you made someone Love you they wouldn't really love you. It would be fake relationship.
> Free Will gives the ability to do ANYTHING the human mind has no leash..
> Mankind and Fallen Angels made evil, Evil is disobeying GOD.
> GOD will give you all the riches you will ever need, doing whatever you want to do (as long as it's not sinful)
> ...


You know what else is a fake relationship, one based in fear the way your god runs things. Love me, or I'll make sure you suffer for ETERNITY. You think that would inspire genuine love? That's fucking sick, and there's no room for free will there. The only way true love can come about is if one is truly free to love, without reward or punishment for doing so. Think of your own friends and family: do you approach them as some authoritarian asshole saying, 'If you love me, I'll give you x amount of money, and if you don't, I'm going to attempt to make you suffer forever!' Whatever you call the feelings that come out of such a monstrous situation, it ain't love. I don't need to buy my friends or threaten them, and a bet you don't, either. So why are we so much better than your god?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 13, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> You know what else is a fake relationship, one based in fear the way your god runs things. Love me, or I'll make sure you suffer for ETERNITY. You think that would inspire genuine love? That's fucking sick, and there's no room for free will there. The only way true love can come about is if one is truly free to love, without reward or punishment for doing so. Think of your own friends and family: do you approach them as some authoritarian asshole saying, 'If you love me, I'll give you x amount of money, and if you don't, I'm going to attempt to make you suffer forever!' Whatever you call the feelings that come out of such a monstrous situation, it ain't love. I don't need to buy my friends or threaten them, and a bet you don't, either. So why are we so much better than your god?


*fucking excellent!!!!*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> You know what else is a fake relationship, one based in fear the way your god runs things. Love me, or I'll make sure you suffer for ETERNITY. You think that would inspire genuine love? That's fucking sick, and there's no room for free will there. The only way true love can come about is if one is truly free to love, without reward or punishment for doing so. Think of your own friends and family: do you approach them as some authoritarian asshole saying, 'If you love me, I'll give you x amount of money, and if you don't, I'm going to attempt to make you suffer forever!' Whatever you call the feelings that come out of such a monstrous situation, it ain't love. I don't need to buy my friends or threaten them, and a bet you don't, either. So why are we so much better than your god?


The Almighty GOD destroys evil, do you like evil?
I Hate evil, these illuminati occultist killing children with chemical gas and you think this is okay? No..
They will be going to the Lake of Fire for eternity.

GOD has sacrificed HIS only beloved son so when we go before GOD, we can live and not be destroyed.
And are now GOD's children that inherit the Kingdom of Heaven.
The world will be made new and those who did not go to the lake of fire will inherit it.

Because GOD's presence destroys evil. GOD has literally had HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST with HIS HOLY blood be tortured, humiliated, and crucified to save anyone who seeks salvation in this pivotal point in time which has begun to revolt against their MAKER.

GOD can do anything, and GOD has chosen to save mankind after they blaspheme and curse and defy HIM by sacrificing HIS only begotten Son.

This is why GOD alone is Good, because GOD can do anything and nobody could ever stop GOD. But GOD being Good has decided to show unfathomable love, mercy, and complete awesomeness. To each and everyone of us and GOD never does wrong with HIS power.

Only GOD can handle the *POWER *and not use it for evil.

Look at today's Politicians and Presidents sacrificing children at the grove with prostitutes, doing demonic worship.
Their power is nothing compared to GOD which IS the *POWER and the GLORY forever and ever.*
And they have become completely and utterly corrupted.

Imagine if you could do anything, you guys would be destroying people without reason and making things for yourself, just having massive orgy's all day and killing everyone you don't our already did fornicate with.

No family values, nothing beautiful, just evil.... GOD has given you more then you can fathom, and is THE MOST HOLY.

I hope you guys are taking time to go outside and enjoy what GOD has made. Sunlight Good, pale unhealthy skin bad


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The Almighty GOD destroys evil, do you like evil?


If god exists, 'evil' didn't exist until god created it. If god and satan exist, god could stop Satan from existing in a literal instant. If god hates evil, and is all powerful, why does evil still exist? 




> I Hate evil, these illuminati occultist killing children with chemical gas and you think this is okay? No..
> They will be going to the Lake of Fire for eternity.


God has the ability to stop all evil and chooses not to. 



> GOD has sacrificed HIS only beloved son so when we go before GOD, we can live and not be destroyed.


You mean, god sent part of himself down from heaven into the body of a child, so the child could be murdered to atone for a sin that we've been 'grandfathered' into. Somehow, (LOL) god held the world responsible for what Adam and Eve did.... 

BUT

He couldn't just forgive us, NO! He had to have himself murdered as a way to forgive humanity... it doens't even make the slightest sense. First off Adam and Eve and the garden of Eden is a myth. So, original sin never happened. If Original Sin never happened, then Jesus' death was for nothing. If Jesus' death was for nothing, Christianity is a fraud. 



> And are now GOD's children that inherit the Kingdom of Heaven.
> The world will be made new and those who did not go to the lake of fire will inherit it.
> 
> Because GOD's presence destroys evil. GOD has literally had HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST with HIS HOLY blood be tortured, humiliated, and crucified to save any one who seeks salvation in this pivotal point in time which has begun to revolt against their MAKER.


It wasn't 'his son'..... not really.... they're all part of the same 'spirit'.... The holy trinity. (Which also makes no fucking sense)



> GOD can do anything, and GOD has chosen to save mankind after they blaspheme and curse and defy HIM by sacrificing HIS only begotten Son.


If god can do anything why does evil still exist? You claim god hates evil..... you also claim god can do anything. If I could do anything, and I hated something I would make it disappear, or better yet, NEVER EXIST.




> This is why GOD alone is Good, because GOD can do anything and nobody could ever stop GOD.


That's not a reason why god is good. 

"God is good because god can do anything and no one can stop him".....

Listen to yourself! You just described the ultimate dictator...... nice role model. 



> But GOD being Good has decided to show unfathomable love, mercy, and complete awesomeness. To each and everyone of us and GOD never does wrong with HIS power.


By not doing anything? God hasn't done jack shit in over 2000 years.... He was all 'miracles and brimstone' when we had no science, and no way to verify anything that happened. But he got REALLY quiet for a long time...

How can anyone show unfathomable love, and threaten to torture you for eternity? Those two concepts are not compatible....

Do you have children? Could your children do anything that would make you lock them in the basement and torture them FOR ETERNITY?

Only a sick fuck would do that. Infinite punishment for finite crimes is the epitome of being an evil, sick, sadistic, maniac. That is not love. 



> Only GOD can handle the *POWER *and not use it for evil.
> 
> Look at today's Politicians and Presidents sacrificing children at the grove with prostitutes, doing demonic worship.
> Their power is nothing compared to GOD which IS the *POWER and the GLORY forever and ever.*
> And they have become completely and utterly corrupted.


Are you a tweeker?



> Imagine if you could do anything, you guys would be destroying people without reason and making things for yourself, just having massive orgy's all day and killing everyone you don't our already did fornicate with.
> 
> No family values, nothing beautiful, just evil.... GOD has given you more then you can fathom, and is THE MOST HOLY.
> 
> I hope you guys are taking time to go outside and enjoy what GOD has made. Sunlight Good, pale unhealthy skin bad


Bold faced claims from a bold faced liar. I shouldn't be surprised, simple minds can only imagine simple things. It's most likely why the bible appeals to you.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

*“The God of the Old Testament is arguably the most unpleasant character in all fiction: jealous and proud of it; a petty, unjust, unforgiving control-freak; a vindictive, bloodthirsty ethnic cleanser; a misogynistic, homophobic, racist, infanticidal, genocidal, filicidal, pestilential, megalomaniacal, sadomasochistic, capriciously malevolent bully.” - RICHARD DAWKINS*



*



*


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 13, 2014)

Good and bad are relativistic. A binary concept that holds the human experience to be one or the other. We are not battery terminals or magnets. We have potential to good and bad at the same time, I know because I am both. God is a learned concept. I will believe in it when it is a real part of my experience. I am simply the universe experiencing itself.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

Ghost;

If you had an ant farm, would you slaughter them for not praying to you and doing what you say?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Well since only one of those was a actual question, also you don't need to repost under what I type just reply in one smooth paragraph. It's much more accommodating.
I will address the first question after that it's just rants and insults.
GOD's will is that he stay here until the Great and Terrible Day of The Lord (happening *very* soon). Then he will be thrown into Hell. Where their will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.
One thousand years later he will be allowed out once more for a short while to tempt,
Then later the Great Judgment Day and People in Hell and all the Evil things like Satan Go to The Lake of Fire, which is the wraith of GOD ..... For Eternity..




All they can do is try to tempt you, Once you have been saved they are pitiful..

Maybe this will help you understand

24 Another parable put he forth unto them, saying, The kingdom of heaven is likened unto a man which sowed good seed in his field:
25 But while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat, and went his way.
26 But when the blade was sprung up, and brought forth fruit, then appeared the tares also.
27 So the servants of the householder came and said unto him, Sir, didst not thou sow good seed in thy field? from whence then hath it tares?
28 He said unto them, An enemy hath done this. The servants said unto him, Wilt thou then that we go and gather them up?
29 But he said, Nay; lest while ye gather up the tares, ye root up also the wheat with them.
30 Let both grow together until the harvest: and in the time of harvest I will say to the reapers, Gather ye together first the tares, and bind them in bundles to burn them: but gather the wheat into my barn.




36 Then Jesus sent the multitude away, and went into the house: and his disciples came unto him, saying, Declare unto us the parable of the tares of the field.
37 He answered and said unto them, He that soweth the good seed is the Son of man;
38 The field is the world; the good seed are the children of the kingdom; but the tares are the children of the wicked one;
39 The enemy that sowed them is the devil; the harvest is the end of the world; and the reapers are the angels.
40 As therefore the tares are gathered and burned in the fire; so shall it be in the end of this world.
41 The Son of man shall send forth his angels, and they shall gather out of his kingdom all things that offend, and them which do iniquity;
42 And shall cast them into a furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well since only one of those was a actual question, also you don't need to repost under what I type just reply in one smooth paragraph. It's much more accommodating.
> I will address the first question after that it's just rants and insults.
> GOD's will is that he stay here until the Great and Terrible Day of The Lord (happening *very* soon). Then he will be thrown into Hell. Where their will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.
> One thousand years later he will be allowed out once more for a short while to tempt,
> ...


The bible is proof of Jesus like the Quran is proof of Muhammad.

P.S. I don't need help on how to post on a forum. I will address your points one by one, if that's difficult for you to understand or respond to, too bad. KTHNXBAI!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Ghost;
> 
> If you had an ant farm, would you slaughter them for not praying to you and doing what you say?


 
If I made a creation and it became some evil spawn of satan and was killing things.. I would utterly destroy it.. I can't let it continue to be Evil after I created it.

And I would be very angry that it became evil with the freewill I gave after it.

Instead of making it a mindless robot, I would of made a outstanding miracle blessing.....Not to mention is created.. Life.. Cognitive thought, in a Human Body Form. HIS form.


And it attempts to mock me and slander my name by doing and saying evil?


And I warned it, and even sacrificed My Son by nailing Him to a Cross just so it has the ability to stop being evil and live.

But it continued to not stop but increase and mock the sacrifice which I did t save it.

I would send it to Hell...

Killing and raping and torturing people yeah..... Lake of Fire..

*Hallelujah!*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> The bible is proof of Jesus like the Quran is proof of Muhammad.
> 
> P.S. I don't need help on how to post on a forum. I will address your points one by one, if that's difficult for you to understand or respond to, too bad. KTHNXBAI!


Well actually we can go into the quran and clearly see how The Old Testament Clearly disagrees with their Religion which is their religion. The Old Testament that is.

And predicts the future events written in THE HOLY BIBLE.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Also you don't know who the Father the Son and the Holy Ghost is?

Father is GOD.
Son is Jesus Christ.
HOLY GHOST is your soul when it is saved.

GOD and HIS Son have different thrones GOD's is THE HIGHEST, lower to HIM on HIS right side is the Son of GOD.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

The bible doesn't say that Jesus is 'gods human son', Jesus is co-eternal with god. They're both god, unless you're suggesting there's more than one god?


To your earlier post;

God created mankind knowing full well EXACTLY what they would do, even though he had the ability to not do so or to change how we would behave, or how our brains worked, etc. Then, god punishes anyone who falls victim to his poor design.

What kind of person creates something 'sick' and commands it to be 'well'? That's just immoral and terrible.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

Besides the fact it makes absolutely zero fucking sense for god to send himself (but a different part of himself, that still does _his will_ but *somehow *isn't him) to die and be tortured, to absolve a race of people from a mistake that_ he made in the first place_ (by designing faulty people). If god is all powerful none of that needed to happen. It's a useless human story created by primative goat herders that had no concept of reality. Floods, pests, sickness, famine, were all gods actions. 

Now we know that's not true. We have germ theory, meteorological studies, and biology to explain these things for us.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Well I just told you how the quran is a txt with that mankind has altered to create war, and I appreciate you "addressing my points" I know I have been having to make a lot of obvious one because of the spam, answering outside the text will use less space and also it would be interesting to see a paragraph filled with just insults, maybe it would be more obvious to you what you're saying.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

The bible is no better than the Qur'an, no more authentic, and has the same amount of evidence.

Didn't you know the qur'an is gods word, written by the prophet Muhammad? It has first hand accounts of miracles, and has an iron clad creation story. Lots of events from the Qu'ran have come true too.

https://www.alislam.org/library/articles/prophecies.html

Every bit of evidence you think you have to prove Christianity is true, can be said about Islam.

You realize the only reason you're a Christian is because of where you were born, right? If you were born in the middle east, you'd still be religious, but you'd be posting online about how after praying to Allah you saw blue lights in your backyard.... and how strange noises are proof that Allah's angels are sounding trumpets.... 

Please keep that in mind. Geography pretty much decides religion, how shitty is god at PR?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> The bible doesn't say that Jesus is 'gods human son', Jesus is co-eternal with god. They're both god, unless you're suggesting there's more than one god?
> 
> 
> To your earlier post;
> ...


 
*LOL JESUS CHRIST IS GOD's only BEGOTTEN SON, if you think JESUS CHRIST isn't GOD's son you're wrong. You clearly have shown no knowledge of THE HOLY BIBLE yet claim it makes no sense. JESUS CHRIST IS A GOD of mankind, he can choose to save someone's soul or not. GOD ALMIGHTY who's name I wont print is GOD over everything including HIS SON. You expect me to sit around and explain THE HOLY BIBLE to you word for word? It's really long. I have a life that doesn't revolve around you. Stop spamming my thread when you can just look the answers up in THE HOLY BIBLE, if you get confused or have a question you can't find the answer to then post. Not twenty post in five minutes about incorrect things because your "angry" *


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *LOL JESUS CHRIST IS GOD's only BEGOTTEN SON, if you think JESUS CHRIST isn't GOD's son you're wrong. You clearly have shown no knowledge of THE HOLY BIBLE yet claim it makes no sense. JESUS CHRIST IS A GOD of mankind, he can choose to save someone's soul or not. GOD ALMIGHTY who's name I wont print is GOD over everything including HIS SON. You expect me to sit around and explain THE HOLY BIBLE to you word for word? It's really long. I have a life that doesn't revolve around you. Stop spamming my thread when you can just look the answers up in THE HOLY BIBLE, if you get confused or have a question you can't find the answer to then post. Not twenty post in five minutes about incorrect things because your "angry" *


Countering bullshit with truth is hard work, and you spew a lot of bullshit! The more you post the more I have to post... lol

And again, Jesus and god are both co-eternal, they have always existed...according to the bible.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> The bible is no better than the Qur'an, no more authentic, and has the same amount of evidence.
> 
> Didn't you know the qur'an is gods word, written by the prophet Muhammad? It has first hand accounts of miracles, and has an iron clad creation story. Lots of events from the Qu'ran have come true too.
> 
> ...


 
GOD in the Old Testament which is the first five books of THE HOLY BIBLE and the Islamic religion (and Jewish) is contrary to what their religion continues to state. The whole chapters about the talking of The Son of GOD, and How GOD will sacrifice HIS child to save Abrahams descendants which is why he tested Abraham to see if you would sacrifice his son for GOD ( GOD obviously stopped him)
And how GOD said not to do all these things which they do, and how they claim GOD has a brother... If I grew up in a different country no doubt their would be propaganda from pagan religions, however their is also a over abundant of satanic propaganda in USA so the mankind's has consumed the nations.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Countering bullshit with truth is hard work, and you spew a lot of bullshit! The more you post the more I have to post... lol


No when I post things talking about GOD and exposing the illuminati it's not to hear what "Ceepea" thinks on the subject. This thread isn't made to have a conversation with you. It's to inform people.
Your not even making a point other then you have very improper speech and communication skills.
You don't *have* to post your ignorant blaspheme insults.
You do it out of rage that this thread had changed your life.
Letting you know that their *will be no excuse for you*
Just another I'm sure countless time GOD has sent someone to inform you on the subject.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No when I post things talking about GOD and exposing the illuminati it's not to hear what "Ceepea" thinks on the subject.
> This thread isn't made to have a conversation with you. It's to inform people.


Then make a blog, and moderate comments yourself. This is a public forum and you have no say in the matter whatsoever.

You are 'informing' people about lies and irrational bullshit, and I will counter it at every turn.



> Your not even making a point other then you have very improper speech and communication skills.


You can barely throw together a grammatically correct sentence, let alone a logically sound one. 

If you were thinking about creating someone and knew *exactly* what they were going to do, would you get mad at them for doing it if you decided to create them?

It's completely irrational and immoral. What you call 'religion' I call an immoral cult, which just happens to be the chosen cult of your geographic area.



> You don't *have* to post your ignorant blaspheme insults.
> You do it out of rage that this thread had changed your life.


Nothing you've said has any effect on me. You've said the same shit they teach in Sunday school, no cognitively mature adult or teen is going to believe a thing you've posted.



> Letting you know that their *will be no excuse for you*
> Just another I'm sure countless time GOD has sent someone to inform you on the subject.


What you're saying is nothing new. Every religion throughout history has pretty much tried to chastise non-believers in...every other religion. There have been over 1000 gods in mankind's history, it's absolutely absurd you not only believe god exists based on ZERO evidence, but you think you picked the correct god... lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

So other then insults, you have only stated that mankind has done thousands of pagan worships.
And GOD's words. Which all the main religions of the world, Islamic, Catholic, Jewish, Christian. Agrees that The Old Testament is The Word of God. Clearly tells mankind what will be happening in the future.
It happens...And now time is recorded by The Son of GOD B.C and A.D and The strongest Nation in the World, your Nation is based from this.
It's the only "Religion" if you want to call it that, that has literally had everything proven to be true. And nothing ever proving wrong with millions of witnesses to miracles and events and explains everything in detail. ect ect ect

But you think what some other pagan religion like thor or something is true? NO you don't..... this is just your futile attempt to try to express why you think doing your own evil, which corrupts and destroys the body's and soul.

Also if I leave a certain word uncapitalized it's because that word is blasphemous.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

http://rt.com/usa/165384-obama-australia-gun-law/


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Early English settlers in America viewed the _right to arms_ and/or _the right to bear arms_ and/or _state militias_ as important for one or more of these purposes.

*deterring tyrannical government*

repelling invasion;
facilitating a natural right or self defense.

participating in law enforcement;

suppressing insurrection, allegedly including slave revolts;[57][58][59]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Free will and an omniscient god are incompatible concepts.


And this is true because you say it is right? Please elaborate.



Ceepea said:


> The bible is proof of Jesus like the Quran is proof of Muhammad.


Although proof of any person living so long ago is hard to obtain, there is much evidence that he did exist.
http://www.gotquestions.org/did-Jesus-exist.html

It is abundantly clear you have little knowledge of that which you dispute.

Your own ignorance leads you down a bad path. And in your ignorance you close your eyes and ears to the truth.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> And this is true because you say it is right? Please elaborate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If god has a plan, knows all future events, and set everything in motion, your actions are already pre-destined. Pre-destination leaves no room for free will.

Example; if god knows that you're going to eat an apple @ 11:37am on June 23, 2016, what is the probability that you 'choose' to do another action? Zero. It doesn't matter if you don't want to eat that apple, you will because it's already pre-determined.

Although it might seem like you 'choose' a particular outcome, if everything is pre-determined it's simply an illusion and the choice you make is the only one you *could have* made. That's to say, your choice has already been made before hand without your knowledge.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> If god has a plan, knows all future events, and set everything in motion, your actions are already pre-destined. Pre-destination leaves no room for free will.
> 
> Example; if god knows that you're going to eat an apple @ 11:37am on June 23, 2016, what is the probability that you 'choose' to do another action? Zero. It doesn't matter if you don't want to eat that apple, you will because it's already pre-determined.
> 
> Although it might seem like you 'choose' a particular outcome, if everything is pre-determined it's simply an illusion and the choice you make is the only one you *could have* made. That's to say, you choice has already been made before hand without your knowledge.


I thought the same thing in my younger years. But knowing the choices you will make before you make them doesn't make the choices any less yours. It just means god can see through us like glass.

And it's not the only choice you could have made, it's the only choice you did make.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> I thought the same thing in my younger years. But knowing the choices you will make before you make them doesn't make the choices any less yours. It just means god can see through us like glass.
> 
> And it's not the only choice you could have made, it's the only choice you did make.


It IS the only choice you CAN make, because god *knows *it's going to happen.

If god only suspected you would make a certain choice, it would be different. But the fact that god is apparently CERTAIN of your choices makes the possibility of another choice impossible.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It IS the only choice you CAN make, because god *knows *it's going to happen.
> 
> If god only suspected you would make a certain choice, it would be different. But the fact that god is apparently CERTAIN of your choices makes the possibility of another choice impossible.


You don't seem to understand. God gave you free will. Do you doubt this? Is someone pulling your strings? Or are you free to do as you please?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> You don't seem to understand. God gave you free will.


I understand the concept of free will intimately. I studied it while doing my degree in Philosophy. No I don't think god exists, or gave us free will.



> Do you doubt this? Is someone pulling your strings? Or are you free to do as you please?


Determinism and fatalism are not the same thing. Fate means people are pulling the strings, determinism means that the choices you make are the only ones you could have made. Huge difference but it takes an understanding of some philosophical concepts that are frequently discussed in academic philosophy circles.

If after making a decision, time were 'rewound' without your knowledge, would you make the same decision again or would you choose something else? The answer, at least intuitively, is taht you would make the same choice. All the variables leading up to you making that decision would be identical. So, how can 2+2=4 once, but 2+2=5 the second time?

It can't.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I understand the concept of free will intimately. I studied it while doing my degree in Philosophy. No I don't think god exists, or gave us free will.
> 
> Determinism and fatalism are not the same thing. Fate means people are pulling the strings, determinism means that the choices you make are the only ones you could have made. Huge difference but it takes an understanding of some philosophical concepts that are frequently discussed in academic philosophy circles.
> 
> ...



Well, you know what they say about philosophy. It doesn't amount to squat.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Well, you know what they say about philosophy. It doesn't amount to squat.


It teaches people how to use logic and reason. And not the type of 'logic' that most people throw around. Real truth function logic and Aristotelian logic. It teaches critical thinking faculties.....

Religion indoctrinates people, usually at a young age, and quaffs logic and reason with dogma and superstition.

What do you say to my points posted above? Would you make the same decisions the second time?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It teaches people how to use logic and reason. And not the type of 'logic' that most people throw around. Real truth function logic and Aristotelian logic. It teaches critical thinking faculties.....


Actually, if you want to learn a bit about logic and reason I would suggest picking up software engineering. But sure philosophy is cool too...



> Religion indoctrinates people, usually at a young age, and quaffs logic and reason with dogma and superstition.


I think you're confusing religion with organized religion.

You seem very unlearned in religion. I would suggest doing a bit of research before you so readily dismiss things. Otherwise how are you any better than those that scoffed at Pythagoras when he told them the world was round. You lack any evidence to dispute it yet just on the bandwagon out of foolishness.

Also I'm not sure what you think quaff means but here ya go.

quaff
kwäf/
_verb_
verb: *quaff*; 3rd person present: *quaffs*; past tense: *quaffed*; past participle:*quaffed*; gerund or present participle: *quaffing*

*1*.
drink (something, especially an alcoholic drink) heartily.
synonyms:drink, swallow, gulp (down), guzzle, slurp, down, empty;More
_noun_
informaldated
noun: *quaff*; plural noun: *quaffs*

*1*.
an alcoholic drink.
Origin
early 16th century: probably imitative of the sound of drinking.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> If I made a creation and it became some evil spawn of satan and was killing things.. I would utterly destroy it.. I can't let it continue to be Evil after I created it.
> 
> And I would be very angry that it became evil with the freewill I gave after it.
> 
> ...


*ghost where did death come from and why?*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 13, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Actually, if you want to learn a bit about logic and reason I would suggest picking up software engineering. But sure philosophy is cool too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are absolutely correct. I used the term quaff incorrectly, I was thinking of 'stifled'.

I actually was a break/fix technician (MCSA, CCNA, A+) and an electrician apprentice before my current career. I know Boolean algebra and how to program programmable logic circuits.

That's not the type of logic I'm referring to when I talk about religion. No and/or gates or nand/nor gates...

I was baptized, went to Sunday school and church. I've spent a lot of time reading about Christianity in general, and although I'm no expert, I'm not unlearned with regards to it either. 

While it's true that absence of evidence isn't evidence of absence, the burden of proof lies on the person making the claim, not on the person rejecting it.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

http://rt.com/usa/165384-obama-australia-gun-law/

]Early English settlers in America viewed the _right to arms_ and/or _the right to bear arms_ and/or _state militias_ as important for one or more of these purposes.

*deterring tyrannical government*

repelling invasion;
facilitating a natural right or self defense.

participating in law enforcement;

suppressing insurrection, allegedly including slave revolts;[57][58][59]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Second_Amendment_to_the_United_States_Constitution





 




 




 
What are the odds that this is all coincidence?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

Also I want to state I'm not a anonymous. I'm a servant for the Lord. And I'm against satanic occultism. AKA illuminati Praise GOD and Praise the son of GOD JESUS CHRIST.
28 And fear not them which kill the body, but are not able to kill the soul: but rather fear him which is able to destroy both soul and body in hell. - Matthew chapter 10


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)

--Pay no attention to the background pic it's a song Kind David wrote the nephilim slayer.

Here is another in the Hebrew Langue, which David actually Sang in.




 
satanist are coming to kill the masses.

Son of GOD will be coming soon. This martial law thing won't last long.
Revelations is coming...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I was baptized, went to Sunday school and church. I've spent a lot of time reading about Christianity in general, and although I'm no expert, I'm not unlearned with regards to it either.
> 
> While it's true that absence of evidence isn't evidence of absence, the burden of proof lies on the person making the claim, not on the person rejecting it.


The burden of proof can't be put on god. It's us trying to make god meet our standards. 

I am no expert in biblical scripture either, but I do give it the benefit of the doubt. The bible can be hard to understand when a single Hebrew word can be translated into three or four different meanings. 

I'm currently reading Ken Johnson's book Bible Prophesies Revealed. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/143825346X?pc_redir=1402548783&robot_redir=1
If you want to see some prophecies revealed up to 2006 this is a great book. The author seems to have the standard Christian biases bu overall a really interesting read. This guy is a pro at unraveling prophecies.

The 3 Books of Enoch, the Book of Jasher, and the Dead Sea Scrolls are all great reads too. They fill in a lot of questions the Bible doesn't answer.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 13, 2014)

I dont believe that this thread has converted anyone.

The Christians are still Christian; and the Atheists are still Atheist. I am still an Agnostic Theist. 

I will fully believe in God, when God is fully proven. I will remain skeptical of God, because God is not proven. I would rather there be an omnibenevolent God, compared to no God at all; because I would love there to be a loving Friend (God) that has My best wishes in mind. I just cant believe in an "invisible sky daddy".

I dont believe that this thread has biased anyone, due to lack of proof of God.

~PEACE~


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Here's a sample from Ken Johnson's book Bible Prophesies Revealed.

First, we need to read a couple passages of scripture though.

Ezekiel 4:4 “Now lie on your left side and place the sins of Israel on yourself. You are to bear their sins for the number of days you lie there on your side.5 I am requiring you to bear Israel’s sins for 390 days—one day for each year of their sin. 6 After that, turn over and lie on your right side for 40 days—one day for each year of Judah’s sin.

"In this passage the sin of Israel and Judah was 390 years and 40 years. To symbolize this, Ezekiel had to lie on his left side for 390 days, a day for each year of Israel's sin, and 40 days for Judah's sin. The total time then was 430 years of sin. The Babylonian captivity took up 70 years of this punishment, leaving 360 years."

Then we look at Leviticus;

Leviticus 26:14 “‘But if you will not listen to me and carry out all these commands,15 and if you reject my decrees and abhor my laws and fail to carry out all my commands and so violate my covenant, 16 then I will do this to you: I will bring on you sudden terror, wasting diseases and feverthat will destroy your sight and sap your strength. You will plant seed in vain, because your enemies will eat it. 17 I will set my face against you so that you will be defeated by your enemies; those who hate you will rule over you, and you will flee even when no one is pursuing you.

18 “‘If after all this you will not listen to me, I will punish you for your sins seven times over.

"Here God declares that if Israel does not repent after Babylonian captivity, when Cyrus freed Israel, then the remaining time would be multiplied sevenfold. If you multiply 360 years by seven you get 2520 prophetical years."

TBC


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 13, 2014)

Now for some Maths.

After serving 70 years of the punishment for not accepting Jesus as their Lord they are left with 360 years.

But since the Jews went back to their same routine god punished them sevenfold.

So now 360 x 7 = 2,520 prophetic years.
2,520 x 360 = 907,220 days.

907,220 days on the modern calendar is 
2,483 years and 285 days.

August 3, 537BC (when Cyrus freed the Jews) + 2,483 years = August 3, 1946AD.

Now we just add one year, since there is no 0 year between between 1bc and 1ad.

We get 1947ad. Now add the 285 days and we will get May 14, AD 1948. 

The same day Israel was declared a sovereign state by the UN!

This is just one of the 500 prophecies revealed. Check this book out if you want some proof of scripture being fulfilled.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The Almighty GOD destroys evil, do you like evil?
> I Hate evil, these illuminati occultist killing children with chemical gas and you think this is okay? No..
> They will be going to the Lake of Fire for eternity.


This has nothing to do with what I posted, another strawman to argue against to avoid dealing with my points. Typical of you. I do not like evil, and I wouldn't have either created it, or allowed it to be created. Your god did that...


> GOD has sacrificed HIS only beloved son so when we go before GOD, we can live and not be destroyed.
> And are now GOD's children that inherit the Kingdom of Heaven.
> The world will be made new and those who did not go to the lake of fire will inherit it.


Again, nothing here addressing what I said. Human sacrifice is barbaric, and not a morality I would subscribe to...


> Because GOD's presence destroys evil. GOD has literally had HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST with HIS HOLY blood be tortured, humiliated, and crucified to save anyone who seeks salvation in this pivotal point in time which has begun to revolt against their MAKER.


Boo-hoo, how boring. Simply more proof of a lunatic deity...


> GOD can do anything, and GOD has chosen to save mankind after they blaspheme and curse and defy HIM by sacrificing HIS only begotten Son.


Well, he made us this way, maybe he shouldn't have done that. Since he can do anything, he could just forgive with killing his child. What a psychotic solution, I'm not impressed...


> This is why GOD alone is Good, because GOD can do anything and nobody could ever stop GOD. But GOD being Good has decided to show unfathomable love, mercy, and complete awesomeness. To each and everyone of us and GOD never does wrong with HIS power.


You just mentioned acts your god performed that are not moral or good. You seem to be saying that god's actions are good BECAUSE he does them. Might does not make right. He may be a monster to be feared, but he is not good...


> Only GOD can handle the *POWER *and not use it for evil.


Yet, he chooses to, anyway...


> Look at today's Politicians and Presidents sacrificing children at the grove with prostitutes, doing demonic worship.
> Their power is nothing compared to GOD which IS the *POWER and the GLORY forever and ever.*
> And they have become completely and utterly corrupted.


There is no empirical evidence for any of this, you live in a comic book...


> Imagine if you could do anything, you guys would be destroying people without reason and making things for yourself, just having massive orgy's all day and killing everyone you don't our already did fornicate with.
> 
> No family values, nothing beautiful, just evil.... GOD has given you more then you can fathom, and is THE MOST HOLY.


You have no idea what any of us would do, your post only shows your own dark mind and tendencies. In psychology, this is called projecting...


> I hope you guys are taking time to go outside and enjoy what GOD has made. Sunlight Good, pale unhealthy skin bad


Yes, nature is wonderful with or without deities...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Also you don't know who the Father the Son and the Holy Ghost is?
> 
> Father is GOD.
> Son is Jesus Christ.
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> The burden of proof can't be put on god. It's us trying to make god meet our standards.


This is a common logical fallacy entitled Special Pleading - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special_pleading
The concept of a deity is not exempt it from the burden of proof, although many have tried this tactic...


> I am no expert in biblical scripture either, but I do give it the benefit of the doubt.


Why give the benefit of the doubt to christianity over any other religion? It would seem more reasonable to doubt any myths that claim magical happenings and can break physical laws...


> The bible can be hard to understand when a single Hebrew word can be translated into three or four different meanings.


Amen, brother...


> I'm currently reading Ken Johnson's book Bible Prophesies Revealed. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/143825346X?pc_redir=1402548783&robot_redir=1
> If you want to see some prophecies revealed up to 2006 this is a great book. The author seems to have the standard Christian biases bu overall a really interesting read. This guy is a pro at unraveling prophecies.
> 
> The 3 Books of Enoch, the Book of Jasher, and the Dead Sea Scrolls are all great reads too. They fill in a lot of questions the Bible doesn't answer.


I haven't read any Johnson, but I have to wonder if anyone can be a pro at objectively unraveling prophecy when biased toward christianity. I mean, that seems like a fairly large bias...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 14, 2014)

Please keep your children away from this madness, let's make it a brighter future -


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2014)

^^Right, nice propaganda are you going to be supporting the holocaust of Christians which is taking place all around the world, and here in the USA


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 14, 2014)

Want to see one of the most prominent Christian theologians/philosophers get destroyed in a debate by Physicist Lawrence Krauss? 

Pretty neat!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2014)

Propaganda ^^


The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. The only reason GOD is before everything is because GOD is a living omnipotent being that you cannot fathom. Before the beginning GOD was."- page 43 Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing.


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


*THIS IS A FACT, YOUR DARWIN OCCULT RELIGION IS A KNOWN IMPOSSIBILITY. NO insult or spam will change this.*

*I will be making a index for this thread soon. IN quotes and on main page.*
*Feel free to print off anything and show people the ignorance of this occult religion with impossible statements they claim.*

*Although many won't care like I said, they have only chosen this religion because this religion promotes homosexuality and sexual perversion. *
*NOT BECAUSE IT'S POSSIBLE *


*How many of you aren't freemasons or satanist out of Ceepea, Penofrdywriter, TylerDurden, mushroombandit.
People who take hours and hours out of their lives to spam a thread about the truth of mankind surely has a agenda.*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 14, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Propaganda ^^
> 
> 
> The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son
> ...


Science isn't a religion, homeslice.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2014)

No but it proves your religion impossible.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 14, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No but it proves your religion impossible.


Things like the big bang theory or the theory of evolution are *scientific theories*, e.g. "A *scientific theory* is a well-substantiated explanation of some aspect of the natural world that is acquired through the [URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_method']scientific method, and repeatedly confirmed through observation and experimentation.[1][2]"[/URL]

Better men than you have tried to falsify them and failed, and although there are still be alternative theories, creationism has never been one of them.

There is absolutely nothing scientific about it.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Science isn't a religion, homeslice.


Science is the "disipline" of some Atheists.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2014)

Better men then me have tried to say this but failed?

Maybe off some propaganda staged debate they made Darwinism look possible and mocked GOD but this is the real world, and I'm not some paid illuminati actor promoting the one world order.
I'm a person who has actually made it their life goal to seek GOD.


Guess what?

GOD is real and GOD is going to destroy the evil of this world. I promise you... *I know this for a fact.
Glory to GOD and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST FOREVER!*

*Are you excited that the world is going to start killing all Christians?*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 14, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Better men then me have tried to say this but failed?
> 
> Maybe off some propaganda staged debate they made Darwinism look possible and mocked GOD but this is the real world, and I'm not some paid illuminati actor promoting the one world order.
> I'm a person who has actually made it their life goal to seek GOD.
> ...


I don't rely on promises, I rely on empirical evidence. 

If religion was factual, it wouldn't require faith. Faith is belief in the absence of evidence. 

You know nothing.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 15, 2014)

You rely on evidence and follow a occult anti CHRIST religion that's impossible with no evidence got it..


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> You rely on evidence and follow a occult anti CHRIST religion that's impossible with no evidence got it..


If it's a scientific theory it has verifiable, empirical, evidence and has been rigorously tested.

As I said before, attempts to disprove things like evolution have been tried by far greater men than you, and failed.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 15, 2014)

This whole Darwin lie propaganda is pushed so government doesn't have problems when people are killing people in the holocaust coming.
When they start killing millions of people and claim they are doing it for the greater good religion is the worlds problem.
Then you will realize their religion, darwins religion is worshipping the anti Christ.




















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xmyl9FYNZvU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig7AOv_bVjM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4PyqwX-2GE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JpLrPM_-rQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJboGurP4F0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqyHkxbj_zg

How obvious things are it's painfully hilarious.
This brain washing anti Christ religion is like the Nazi Holocaust.
Will you care if you see people being killed for no reason? You just consider yourself pond scum, and other human beings too why is murder not okay right?
The population is going to have a shock when they realize they are in a battle of Good vs evil. And they willingly let themselves be exterminated like sheep. Lets see the Georgia guidstones say reduce the population to 500 million, we have like what 7 Billion?
You think you will be one of the "elite" that doesn't get killed? LOL no they will disarm the people, kill the threats first, drag masses to fema camps, kill them in groups there, keep a small amount of people to be slaved and make slaves.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzARcrxKT4A

Just like how people are scared to read THE HOLY BIBLE people will be scared to even watch these videos.
A lot of people think they can just stick their head in the sand like a ostrich, and continue to waste their life away doing whatever it is they do in their little hole they have created from reality.
Movies, Shows, videogames, facebook, pornography...
"Nothing bad could ever happen to me" they think." Not here not now.... I will deal with it when it happens haha no use worrying now! haha.........." - That's the devil stealing the truth form you...
People don't like talking about death, talking about hell and sin... Because it makes them FEEL uncomfortable so they avoid it..
They avoid PAIN...
Prolonging the pain is making it unfathomably worse for yourself.... Stop procrastinating and address the issues.
Stop being afraid.
*Hallelujah that we get to be here in this pivotal point in time before the great judgment day of THE LORD. Glory to LORD THE CREATOR and HIS Son LORD JESUS CHRIST forever and ever Amen.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> This whole Darwin lie propaganda is pushed so government doesn't have problems when people are killing people in the holocaust coming.
> When they start killing millions of people and claim they are doing it for the greater good religion is the worlds problem.
> Then you will realize their religion, darwins religion is worshipping the anti Christ.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 15, 2014)

We were all kids and have seen Billy Maddison unfortunately, also you have posted this before.
Does this erase everything "tylerDurden?" Do you think this clip from a movie proves you're right?
Prove anything? 

This isn't something that can go away, and even if they promised you a spot if you're a mason or police or military...When they are done using you *THEY WILL KILL YOU *then you have to answer to GOD. Which everyone will.... There was seven videos hours long and you reply minutes after my post and claim is all a lie!!! Watching them in that time would be impossible.Who would post on things before they even know what it is?
*I don't think half of the replies on this site is real I think it's filled with little undercover informant spies designed to break up people gathering and obtaining information.
Like youtube. *

*Almost 20k views yet same few people saying and posting the SAME THING.. Spamming and insulting, and trying by all means to discredit me, calling me another member who blasphemes saying they are the Son of GOD
You guys aren't blogging you guys are WORKING.*





 
Do you not watch the videos because you already knew?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> We were all kids and have seen Billy Maddison unfortunately, also you have posted this before.
> Does this erase everything "tylerDurden?" Do you think this clip from a movie proves you're right?
> Prove anything?
> 
> ...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Propaganda ^^
> 
> 
> The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son
> ...


*ghostdriver you don't know your bible at all...even your book or should I say your god says conceived ...and maybe you should look up the word conceived also...Mat 1:20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost. *
*Luk 1:31 And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name JESUS. *


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> This whole Darwin lie propaganda is pushed so government doesn't have problems when people are killing people in the holocaust coming.
> When they start killing millions of people and claim they are doing it for the greater good religion is the worlds problem.
> Then you will realize their religion, darwins religion is worshipping the anti Christ.
> 
> ...


This has got to be one of the most insane, incoherent things I've ever read.

Congrats on literally being the stupidest person I've ever spoken with! You can't even write a sentence in a way that is grammatically correct, let alone that is logically sound. 

You remind me of WOOOOORRRRRRRRDDDDDZZZZZZZZofwarcraft. Similar writing style (incoherent) and similar cognitive ability (very little). 

Wouldn't surprise me if you were one and the same....


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 15, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Want to see one of the most prominent Christian theologians/philosophers get destroyed in a debate by Physicist Lawrence Krauss?
> 
> Pretty neat!


LOL! "Most prominent?"

You might want to re write that post to say "some dumb guys trying to defend Christianity."

Can I has more propaganda?



Ceepea said:


> I don't rely on promises, I rely on empirical evidence.
> 
> If religion was factual, it wouldn't require faith. Faith is belief in the absence of evidence.


Religion is very much factual. But I don't think that is what you meant.

As far as evidence, there's more than enough of it. Prophesy is Gods way of proving himself. And only Judaism and Christianity have had prophets who's prophesies were fulfilled throughout history. To try and deny these things that have happened and are happenening today.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 15, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> LOL! "Most prominent?"
> 
> You might want to re write that post to say "some dumb guys trying to defend Christianity."
> 
> Can I has more propaganda?


Yes, as in 'most prominent mountain in a mountain range', or 'most prominent facial feature'.


----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 15, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Yes, as in 'most prominent mountain in a mountain range', or 'most prominent facial feature'.


Lul. Or like "tallest midget"


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 15, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Lul. Or like "tallest midget"


By that comment I take it you mean theists are small minded?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 15, 2014)

MushroomBandit said:


> Religion is very much factual. But I don't think that is what you meant.


Factual as in it's a fact that it exists? Because the actual happenings described in books like the bible is anything but factual. Talking snakes? Living in a whale? Virgin birth? Resurrection?

There is absolutely ZERO reason to believe these things happen in reality. 



> As far as evidence, there's more than enough of it. Prophesy is Gods way of proving himself.


Prophecies so vague they could be applied to anything, is not a prophecy. Also, religion has this tendency of remembering the hits, and forgetting the misses. If I make 100 predictions and 3 come true, if I just forget the 97 misses it's intellectually dishonest. 



> And only Judaism and Christianity have had prophets who's prophesies were fulfilled throughout history. To try and deny these things that have happened and are happenening today.


Again, making vague prophecies and giving massive amounts of time for them to happen isn't doing anything of value. If I say the government will fall and a new one will take it's place sometime in the next 1000 years, am I really 'prophesying' anything? Or am I making a guess that might come true?


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## MushroomBandit (Jun 15, 2014)

Creepa, 

No prophecy goes unfulfilled, and most have been fulfilled. If you are as wise as you believe yourself to be, buy Ken Johnson's book Ancient Prophesies Revealed.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/143825346X?pc_redir=1402824852&robot_redir=1

This book proves that prophesies of the bible aren't vague and hard to understand. And that they are still happening today. 

The worst you will lose is 15 bucks and some time.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 15, 2014)

Satan is called a serpent not a talking snake..
Jonah got swallowed by a special fish that GOT prepared and made just for him. Just reminding you that you no nothing of GOD.

Also your religion anti Christ/ darwinism / revolting against GOD's Laws is impossible and doomed..




ghostdriver said:


> Propaganda ^^
> 
> 
> The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son
> ...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Satan is called a serpent not a talking snake..
> Jonah got swallowed by a special fish that GOT prepared and made just for him. Just reminding you that you no nothing of GOD.
> 
> Also your religion anti Christ/ darwinism / revolting against GOD's Laws is impossible and doomed..


*ghostdriver you don't know your bible at all...even your book or should I say your god says conceived ...and maybe you should look up the word conceived also...Mat 1:20 But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost. 
Luk 1:31 And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name JESUS.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 15, 2014)

The Holy ghost IS Jesus Christ, HE is the light of men.
You obtain The Holy Ghost when born again. The light of JESUS CHRIST Amen.
Hallelujah!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jun 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Satan is called a serpent not a talking snake..
> Jonah got swallowed by a special fish that GOT prepared and made just for him. Just reminding you that you no nothing of GOD.
> 
> Also your religion anti Christ/ darwinism / revolting against GOD's Laws is impossible and doomed..


You're talking about special fish, and all these exceptions to natural laws while maintaining that the theory of evolution is impossible.

What a fucknut.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 15, 2014)

*Pro 14:15 The simple believeth every word: but the prudent man looketh well to his going*.
*Pro 26:7 The legs of the lame are not equal: so is a parable in the mouth of fools.*


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 16, 2014)

Anyone can make vague predictions that are widely open to interpretation and then claim they came true.

People say the same thing about Nostradamus.

BTW, did the Nile ever dry up or was Egypt ever completely destroyed? Do the Egyptians speak The Canaanite language?

The answer to all these questions rhymes with 'go'.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 16, 2014)

http://richarddawkins.net/2014/06/human-ancestors-got-herpes-from-chimps-ancestors/

A herpes virus that infects humans originated in chimpanzees before it jumped into our early human ancestors, according to a new study.

Researchers found that herpes simplex virus 1 (HSV-1) infected hominids before their evolutionary split from chimpanzees 6 million years ago, whereas herpes simplex 2 (HSV-2) was transferred from ancient chimpanzees to human ancestors such as Homo erectus about 1.6 million years ago, long before the rise of early modern humans about 200,000 years ago.

“Before we were human, there was still cross-species transmission into our evolutionary lineage,” study author Joel O. Wertheim, assistant research scientist at the University of Californai, San Diego AntiViral Research Center, told Live Science.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/brown-bears-enjoy-oral-sex

Bears like BJ's. lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/brown-bears-enjoy-oral-sex
> 
> Bears like BJ's. lol


Indeed...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 25, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> http://richarddawkins.net/2014/06/human-ancestors-got-herpes-from-chimps-ancestors/
> 
> A herpes virus that infects humans originated in chimpanzees before it jumped into our early human ancestors, according to a new study.
> 
> ...


 
LOL we can catch diseases from pretty much every living thing.
Here is a disease some of you may have and not know, that comes from cats http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis

Also your gay men pictures is spam


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 25, 2014)

Also I found this interesting, although it clearly says most people don't agree. It doesn't say it's not true..... If you agree or not I still explained that almost all animals carry diseases like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis which you get from ordinary house cats.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discredited_AIDS_origins_theories
In 1987 there was some consideration given to the possibility that the "Aids epidemic may have been triggered by the mass vaccination campaign which eradicated smallpox". An article[2] in _The Times_ suggested this, quoting an unnamed "adviser to WHO" with "_I believe the smallpox vaccine theory is the explanation to the explosion of Aids_". It is now thought that the smallpox vaccine causes serious complications for people who already have impaired immune systems, and the _Times_ article described the case of a military recruit with "dormant HIV" who died within months of receiving it. But no citation was provided regarding people who did not previously have HIV. (HIV is now considered to be a contraindication for the smallpox vaccine—both for an infected person and their sexual partners and household members.[3][4]) Some conspiracy theorists propose an expanded hypothesis in which the smallpox vaccine was deliberately 'laced' with HIV.[5]
In contrast, a research article was published in 2010 suggesting that it might have been the actual eradication of smallpox and the subsequent _ending_ of the mass vaccination campaign that contributed to the sudden emergence of HIV, due to the possibility that immunization against smallpox "might play a role in providing an individual with some degree of protection to subsequent HIV infection and/or disease progression".[6][7] Regardless of the effects of the smallpox vaccine itself, its use in practice in Africa is one of the categories of un-sterile injection that may have contributed to the spread and mutation of the immunodeficiency viruses.[8]


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL we can catch diseases from pretty much every living thing.


Well that's just plain retarded, right there.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL we can catch diseases from pretty much every living thing.
> Here is a disease some of you may have and not know, that comes from cats http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis
> 
> Also your gay men pictures is spam


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL we can catch diseases from pretty much every living thing.
> Here is a disease some of you may have and not know, that comes from cats http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxoplasmosis
> 
> Also your gay men pictures is spam


Well that's just plain retarded, right there.


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 28, 2014)

Page 68^


----------



## Ceepea (Jun 30, 2014)

The evolutionary tree for modern humans a bit of a mess - humans haven’t had a close relative on this planet for over 10,000 years, but there used to be several other closely related species living at the same time. Genetic analyses on bone fragments from Neanderthals and Denisovans has given us new insight into our not-so-distant evolutionary past. The results indicate that not only did Denisovans and Neanderthals interbreed with modern Homo sapiens, but they also mated with an unidentified fourth hominin group. This information was presented to evolutionary geneticists last week for a meeting of the Royal Society.

Read more at http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/interbreeding-among-early-hominins#S9ekL1AV1Vh7TzEo.99


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 1, 2014)

can't wait to explain so called "denisovan pinky bone found" 
And to also explain more about the Nephlim.
But it's past one AM here, so I will be posting tomorrow night or the day after.


----------



## AirAnt (Jul 2, 2014)

Religion is fodder for fools. How did superstition become the bastion for the moral high ground?

In 2001, the new game began. What current events were merely echoes in a chamber before then became instantaneous events impacting the entire planet. A new stage.

The same players as before. That monster that has arisen from the depths time and time before, usually under the guise of, guess what - religion. They controlled all the events of modern history like it were a puppet-show, but now everything could me much more immediate, much more real.

The Jesuit Snakes working for the so-called holy shrines are in your midst so thick you cannot even see them from what they are among yourselves. The layers of deception so many that to be able to perceive truth is almost a magical ability. Everyone wears a mask of deception both self and external just in order to maintain their stability, for to now truly understand reality is to yourself become susceptible to the ploys of those who don't. 

Religion is just a simple tool. It allows those who believe themselves to be good to practice deception unrelentingly. It is a blueprint for petty tyranny, and a methodology through which entire societies are subjugated. 

You should probably get rid of it, or at least give it some kind of useful purpose. 
You won't find any truth through religion. 
Religion causes the pain that people find truth through, you can never find it there willingly. That is the truth of it, and it is awful.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 2, 2014)

*Beware the Catholic Church 



* 
*Decide your fate.
http://www.takebackourrights.org/docs/Christians-full page.html*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 2, 2014)

*^^^^^ Click above head transplant on monkeys, the doctor said he can do Humans just needs more funding.
Also on rats and body's worked after.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 3, 2014)

Revelations Prophecy's in action. I left my experiences up but The repost of this post is because of the new news about Israel which corresponds with the Blood moon tetrad.
Few weeks ago I was racking sawdust up from my yard from the chopping of wood, while I was pushing the wheelbarrow to the burn pit to empty the saw dust, I was looking at all the stars and the amazing and awesome creation that has been made. I then stated "Glory to GOD, and His Son Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever." Immediately after saying this I saw what I can only attempt to describe to you as a explosion in the sky. The explosion was not light like I have seen before, but absolute whiteness whiter then snow. While the explosion seemed to appear to start to the right of me within a fraction of a second it covered the whole sky.
Once the whole sky was covered, the sky returned to normal. I used the term explosion but I will attempt to describe in more detail. When one throws a rock into the water and observes the ripples like this picture here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_effect the ripples start at once concentrated spot and then reach out passing by. This is what I saw, a concentrated location distribute absolute whiteness. Not light so one can see, but non transparent whiteness whiter then snow, to the likes I have never seen. Glory to GOD, and Jesus Christ who GOD has made a GOD and has given him authority over us. I hope you all find safety in Jesus Christ before the power destroys evil forever.





demonic beings and experiences before making the thread
Well I hate talking about those fools but I will for the sake of those who read this, that they may possible learn something they may not of already known, to better their life and become closer to the ALMIGHTY POWER which is LORD. And closer to the salvation which is LORD JESUS CHRIST.
demonic beings are fallen angels or their offspring, which were living but now are dead. Now these beings can do numerous things to us. Typically these failed beings are limited to communication to you through spiritual means, evil thoughts, ideas, irrational reasoning, self pity. Make no mistake these things can prove fatal and literally cause harm or death, to you and others.
In certain cases these condemned to Hell beings, can have much more authority over you if you have been involved with satanism, murder, rape, blaspheme against the HOLY SPIRIT, Blaspheme in general. Basically anything that can defile yourself. Including sexual immorality.
Also these things which defile ourselves will have a lot of power to make us do it again, and not ever repent. Because GOD has left us and those demons now have MUCH stronger power to make us decide to do it again, and to justify our own actions. This is why people won't be saved. They will continue to strengthen their demon of sin, which will then continue to pervert their minds so they will not seek repentance by LORD JESUS CHRIST, and these demons will grow in strength and numbers and they will pervert the mind to irrational reasoning, false justification, and the idea of salvation of LORD JESUS CHRIST not applying to you, I really can't describe all the lies because satan is the father of lies. The lies of Human and animals transforming from parasites, This "Big Bang" not being the point in which GOD made creation. Or crazy other religions that a man has made, after reading some of THE HOLY BIBLE. So much lies. These other religions involve demonic worship of just the plain simple idea of not having you worship GOD in truth, and in spirit.
The world is virtually run by these demonic forces and I wouldn't be surprised if this thread gets taken down. If you go on youtube and research the Illuminati you will see that the World leaders,government, Politics, music industry, television is all run by demonic cult worshiping people.I know this may be a shock to some, and to others and reminder. These evil forces poison our food and soul in various ways.

My demonic experiences
Here are just some examples of some things I have witnessed. I have heard some really intense things from people, but I will be talking about things which I was a witness too.
Well where is begin.... One night before I was born again, I was at my house and after smoking a lot of herb in my pure ice bong I passed out and was woken up around 10:30 by someone yelling for me to come outside. I woke up and saw what appeared to be some sort of glowing red light. I cannot truly explain the magnitude and dimensions of these demons, there was three and they were more dimensions then we see in our lives. For lack of a better idea. Pretend all you have ever been able to see was a book. like it's in front of your face and you have never seen EVER is this, it was like all of a sudden three images was like one of those pop up books as a child. Everything else is normal, but these are in more dimensions then you have ever seen.
I have also seen shadow people, one was six feet away from me in a dimly lit hallway and looked at me ans open the door to my grow room. I though it was real person and yelled at it, and followed after it, thinking it was someone I lived with. Everyone I lived with was in the kitchen and replied back, no one was in the room.
One time I had something beat on the outside of my house three times, ( I live in the country, neighbors are really far away except the old crazy guy with the gun, but he is like +60 and lives like one hundred yards away. Went outside, nothing there.
Seen many white orbs move around in the sky and stop, then suddenly take off, or see one suddenly fall to the ground. I have seen things like this many times, but I am no where near as close as I was with the red glowing orbs. I was probably one hundred yards away from that if I had to guess.
I was smoking with my friend and saw a white for lack of a better word "light" but the light wasn't transparent it was like milk, as in you couldn't see through it, it was on traveling on the ground at about fifty miles a hour i'm guessing at seeing cars travel at similar speeds, my friend didn't see that, but he said he heard a loud swoosh.
I have seen shadow person in my yard, really slender and curved body shape and tall, then immediately my room was filled with little white lights all over the walls, all traveling in one direction it looked a lot like those disco balls in those old movies but the light was different.

Once one has asked for repentance, one should act as though one is forgiven, because one is, and believe the power that GOD has over sin, and celebrate their freedom and reward in Heaven, and in this Life. And Worship The GOD and His Son our LORD JESUS CHRIST who has saved us from our own immoral decisions. That bring forth pain, destruction, and damnation to ourselves and fellow mankind.
I also want to state that I have been born again, and I do not attend a church. And attending a church will not influence your judgement. Also beware what Church's teach, and hypocrite Church followers. I already mentioned the problems with "denominations" and "religions"

A few Sabbaths ago I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen, there was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.


Glory to THE LORD and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST forever, I pray you all Love and Fear the LORD our GOD, and seek life and salvation through SON OF GOD LORD JESUS CHRIST the savior of the world.

THE GREAT AND TERRIBLE DAY OF THE LORD IS SOON


2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;
---Sky trumpets 



 



 

30 And I will shew wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood, and fire, and pillars of smoke.
31 The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and terrible day of the Lord come.
---Solar tetrad and Blood moon tetrad 



 
28 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:
--- I am a young man, my vision
Hallelujah don't ignore the signs! Seek repentance now get saved!




 Major changes for Israel! Right on time with the tetrad blood moons which are happening now! Every time we have a blood moon tetrad major changes happen for Israel!




 The beginning of the End is now, Revelations is now. Get saved by GOD JESUS CHRIST, Son of THE HOLY CREATOR.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 3, 2014)

GD/N420, please stop spamming our thread with scripture and your personal experiences. No one believes or cares. Back to business...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 4, 2014)

I made this thread your gay pictures, videos and insults are spam.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 4, 2014)

http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/early-birds-had-feathers-flight

If you're satisfied with the answer to which came first, the chicken on the egg, and want a related puzzle, consider this: did flying creatures develop feathers to assist with something they had already learned to do? Or did the feathers come first, proving very useful to creatures about to take to the skies?

The answer, it appears, is that the feathers were a display mechanism before they were used to get their owners off the ground. As evidence, an Archaeopteryx skeleton has been found to have leg feathers that would be little use for flying.

Although even earlier examples of avian ancestry have been identified, Archaeopteryx remains our go to source for information on the early evolution of birds.

Christian Foth of Ludwig Maximilians University examined an unusually well preserved Archaeopteryx. In _Nature,_ Foth and his coauthors report “the entire body was covered in pennaceous feathers,” These were 4-4.5cm long on the upper legs but much shorter towards the foot. Meanwhile, the tail feathers were more than twice as long, which would have made them excellent for showing off to mates or rivals.


Read more at http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/early-birds-had-feathers-flight#3sQ6H6wxwsVgeBxJ.99


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 4, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son


HAHAHAHA
They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

*"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. *
*GOD made the Laws of Physics and is not bound by them.*
* Before the beginning GOD was.*
* Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing, and is bond by the Laws of Physics.*


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


*THIS IS A FACT, YOUR DARWIN OCCULT RELIGION IS A KNOWN IMPOSSIBILITY. NO insult or spam will change this.*


*Feel free to print off anything and show people the ignorance of this occult religion with impossible statements they claim.*

*Although many won't care like I said, they have only chosen this religion because this religion promotes homosexuality and sexual perversion. *
*NOT BECAUSE IT'S POSSIBLE Turn back to page 76 to see Revelations happening now and watch the videos and click the links.*
*GOD BLESS *



*How many of you aren't freemasons or satanist out of Ceepea, Penofrdywriter, TylerDurden, mushroombandit.
People who take hours and hours out of their lives to spam a thread about the truth of mankind surely has a agenda.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2014)

Nevaeh, would you please repost the above once more? I don't think I got it that time, or the other hundred times you posted that exact same things throughout this thread. Actually, better post it twice more, as I don't know if I'll get it next time, either. Thanks!

P.S. I just heard that the more one repeats something, the more true it becomes, so you better make it three more times...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> The evolutionary tree for modern humans a bit of a mess - humans haven’t had a close relative on this planet for over 10,000 years, but there used to be several other closely related species living at the same time. Genetic analyses on bone fragments from Neanderthals and Denisovans has given us new insight into our not-so-distant evolutionary past. The results indicate that not only did Denisovans and Neanderthals interbreed with modern Homo sapiens, but they also mated with an unidentified fourth hominin group. This information was presented to evolutionary geneticists last week for a meeting of the Royal Society.
> 
> Read more at http://www.iflscience.com/plants-and-animals/interbreeding-among-early-hominins#S9ekL1AV1Vh7TzEo.99
> 
> ...


Australeopitrhecus Afaraensis?


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

You are schizophrenic? Not joking...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> All science is mans observation and clearly proclaims a creator. Do you believe Darwin because he has no laws and it's therefore easier? Any and All skeletons that are Mutant and Giant are explained vividly because of the fallen's ability to procreate with any and all things and make Nephliem Giants from Women, and Mermaids from fish, and Werewolves from Dogs.
> Also explains "Evil Spirits" in the book and above in first post that no demons or fallen are yet in Hell.


 
http://www.altheadlines.com/nephilim-skeletons-giant-bones-and-skulls-discovered-13249007/

You know who owns the internet illuminati...
You know who owns the Schools illuminati...
Which is why you were taught this *ignorant* theory in school, before you could have the mental process to understand what they are saying.

Search:
Pennsylvania giant Ohio valley Great Britain nephilim
http://gianthumanskeletons.blogspot.com/2011/10/origins-of-ohio-valley-giants-revealed.html
But videos won't be on the internet for long..
The Revelations is here watch the videos above. While it seems that most people here would rather be Gay with there boyfriend and believe their fairy tales of blaspheme about pond scum turning into a Human species. And deny that the Illuminati exist and embrace their lies and receive the penalty for your actions, and not have Eternal life even though Your GOD the Son of GOD willingly gave you the opportunity through his *Crucifixion.*

*Instead of believing the conspiracy against mankind you believe the impossible lies of the illuminati of how you came to be of existence. *


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 5, 2014)

My visions which corresponds with the Blood Moons of Revelations. Posted in this thread after it happened.
I was racking sawdust up from my yard from the chopping of wood, while I was pushing the wheelbarrow to the burn pit to empty the saw dust, I was looking at all the stars and the amazing and awesome creation that has been made. I then stated "Glory to GOD, and His Son Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever." Immediately after saying this I saw what I can only attempt to describe to you as a explosion in the sky. The explosion was not light like I have seen before, but absolute whiteness whiter then snow. While the explosion seemed to appear to start to the right of me within a fraction of a second it covered the whole sky.
Once the whole sky was covered, the sky returned to normal. I used the term explosion but I will attempt to describe in more detail. When one throws a rock into the water and observes the ripples like this picture here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_effect the ripples start at once concentrated spot and then reach out passing by. This is what I saw, a concentrated location distribute absolute whiteness. Not light so one can see, but non transparent whiteness whiter then snow, to the likes I have never seen. Glory to GOD, and Jesus Christ who GOD has made a GOD and has given him authority over us. I hope you all find safety in Jesus Christ before the power destroys evil forever.

Once one has asked for repentance, one should act as though one is forgiven, because one is, and believe the power that GOD has over sin.

Then this happened!
I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen, there was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.
I am a young man, I had a vision just like THE HOLY BIBLE stated.
Hallelujah don't ignore the signs! Seek repentance now get saved!


Major changes for Israel! Right on time with the tetrad blood moons which are happening now! Every time we have a blood moon tetrad major changes happen for Israel!
The beginning of the End is now, Revelations is now. Get saved by GOD JESUS CHRIST, Son of THE HOLY CREATOR.
MORE Prophecy being fulfilled NOW! Revelations NOW!

What you have missed, because it was hidden. Staged events.






*then*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriot_Act




 







http://rt.com/usa/obama-executive-order-national-929/ - Now he is a Dictator. Dictator- a ruler with total power over a country, typically one who has obtained power by force.


There preparation fulfilling prophecy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsF2q-8ez08 - Pope declares to do away with THE HOLY BIBLE and to create one world Religion. All major denominations agreed. Beware the Church's. ( Also they are taking things out of context when you watch the video you will see) When He say's by grace of GOD we are saved alone not by works, this is true but once you're saved you can't live in sin or when you meet GOD ALLMIGHTY you will be *evil* and be *destroyed*. LORD JESUS CHRIST said
21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.

















http://www.takebackourrights.org/docs/Christians-full page.html Bill past in 1991 in preparation




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4PyqwX-2GE#t=25





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHzYf2d34Pw Guillotines made legal for execution in USA,
Head transplants now possible, 30,000 Guillotines ordered.









http://www.watchmanscry.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13997 - Picture of new Guillotines


Pray to the Son of GOD for FORGIVNESS He accepts those with a true heart. Who mean it..
24 God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth. John 23-24


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 5, 2014)

You stole your vision from john's revelation......

'Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen, there was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere.'

'And the twelve gates _were_ twelve pearls; every several gate was of one pearl: and the street of the city _was_ pure gold, as it were transparent glass.
*22*And I saw no temple therein: for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are the temple of it. *23*And the city had no need of the sun, neither of the moon, to shine in it: for the glory of God did lighten it, and the Lamb _is_ the light thereof.'


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 5, 2014)

Hallelujah!
I have read Revelations but not recently and haven't made the connection but YES I was there I saw it.
This is so Awesome. Now is the time, young men get saved and you might have visions.. You won't regret it.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jul 5, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> http://www.altheadlines.com/nephilim-skeletons-giant-bones-and-skulls-discovered-13249007/
> 
> You know who owns the internet illuminati...
> You know who owns the Schools illuminati...
> ...


I think this is all interesting honestly, I simply refuse to know impossible truth. For all I know, I might forego my experience with logic and the illuminati if I had a tactile experience, as you seem to have, with god. The problem when you are certain about the mysterious is that you have lost curiousity. Fiction and fact merge and you actually believe that you can know so much.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 5, 2014)

Darwinism is impossible I will quote a previous post sorry I lol so much at you guys I don't know how else to respond to your insults. I will stop doing that from now on.
You have been born into the Matrix of illuminati Anti Christ brainwashing... Lies, propaganda, desensitization, brainwashing. In the Schools, Music Industry, and the Church's. 



Revelations is unfolding now Read post 1527


ghostdriver said:


> The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

_Revelations is now... _*CHOOSE *your side


----------



## dashcues (Jul 6, 2014)

John's revelation (not revelations) has nothing to do with us here today(21st century).


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> _Revelations is now... _*CHOOSE *your side


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son



They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

*"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. *
*GOD made the Laws of Physics and is not bound by them.*
* Before the beginning GOD was.*
* Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing, and is bond by the Laws of Physics.*


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


*THIS IS A FACT, YOUR DARWIN OCCULT RELIGION IS A KNOWN IMPOSSIBILITY. NO insult or spam will change this.*

*Feel free to print off anything and show people the ignorance of this occult religion with impossible statements they claim.*

*Although many won't care like I said, they have only chosen this religion because this religion promotes homosexuality and sexual perversion. *
*NOT BECAUSE IT'S POSSIBLE Turn back to page 76 to see Revelations happening now and watch the videos and click the links.*
*GOD BLESS *



*How many of you aren't freemasons or satanist out of Ceepea, Penofrdywriter, TylerDurden, mushroombandit.
People who take hours and hours out of their lives to spam a thread about the truth of mankind surely has a agenda.*


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 6, 2014)

^^ TLDR...


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

There is nothing new here people, its just GhostDriver quoting himself again, move along now.

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/rick-perry-stands-by-obama-immigration-conspiracy-theory-221953017.html


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> My visions which corresponds with the Blood Moons of Revelations. Posted in this thread after it happened.
> I was racking sawdust up from my yard from the chopping of wood, while I was pushing the wheelbarrow to the burn pit to empty the saw dust, I was looking at all the stars and the amazing and awesome creation that has been made. I then stated "Glory to GOD, and His Son Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever." Immediately after saying this I saw what I can only attempt to describe to you as a explosion in the sky. The explosion was not light like I have seen before, but absolute whiteness whiter then snow. While the explosion seemed to appear to start to the right of me within a fraction of a second it covered the whole sky.
> Once the whole sky was covered, the sky returned to normal. I used the term explosion but I will attempt to describe in more detail. When one throws a rock into the water and observes the ripples like this picture here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_effect the ripples start at once concentrated spot and then reach out passing by. This is what I saw, a concentrated location distribute absolute whiteness. Not light so one can see, but non transparent whiteness whiter then snow, to the likes I have never seen. Glory to GOD, and Jesus Christ who GOD has made a GOD and has given him authority over us. I hope you all find safety in Jesus Christ before the power destroys evil forever.
> 
> ...


 


^^^^^^^ Nothing new? How about Legal execution with guillotines, head transplants and 30k Guillotines ordered? Did you miss that part?
Or the part about Noahide Laws? What about the Martial Law and changing the borders to Israel? With the Blood Moons?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

What about the Popes saying He is doing away with THE HOLY BIBLE and starting a One World Religion and all major denomination branches agree?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2014)

That's a LOT of things...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^^^^^^^ Nothing new? How about Legal execution with guillotines, head transplants and 30k Guillotines ordered? Did you miss that part?
> Or the part about Noahide Laws? What about the Martial Law and changing the borders to Israel? With the Blood Moons?


Just please stop quoting yourself again and again.

No one wants to read the same drivel over and over again.

I will read your new posts, but when I see that you're quoting yourself over and over again, I don't want to read that again and again.

Try and come up with new words, even if you're making the same point, try and use new words. Just try and reiterate yourself with new words, instead of things we all have read already.

I'm not trying to be a dick, but when I see you quoting yourself again and again, I just scroll through that post because I already read it a few times.

I love credible conspiracy theories, but I don't need to read the same thing 20 times, just try and use new words if you want to make the same point again.

By the way, this is one of the longest threads.

I like you GhostDriver, you seem cool. But you shouldn't sweat Jesus' balls so much, because Jesus is dead.

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What about the Popes saying He is doing away with THE HOLY BIBLE and starting a One World Religion and all major denomination branches agree?


What video says that the pope is doing away with the holy Bible, and starting a one world religion?

I would like to watch that.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^^^^^^^ Nothing new? How about Legal execution with guillotines, head transplants and 30k Guillotines ordered? Did you miss that part?
> Or the part about Noahide Laws? What about the Martial Law and changing the borders to Israel? With the Blood Moons?


The USA cannot legally use guillotines. lol The USA has not purchased guillotines, and the people reporting that the USA is using/will use guillotines are fucking idiots.

You must spend hours combing the internet for the least credible piles of shit you can possibly report on. You lack the ability to use critical thinking, therefore the stories you post and videos you claim are real will always be suspect to anyone with an ounce of common sense.

Please continue to post your ridiculous conspiracy theory, crackpot, half-baked, spiels. It is very amusing.

God isn't real, and neither are your conspiracy theories.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 7, 2014)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/conspiracy/guillotines.asp


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 7, 2014)

Well.....
If any of you *actually read anything I said *I wouldn't need to repeat myself.
I also repeated myself because it is connected.
My mistake so.. Guillotines Lobbied for, Christian Evangelical labeled extremist hate group more deadly then actual terrorist, Pope and his staff declares making of one world religion doing away with the doctrine which is THE HOLY BIBLE. Methodist and all major denominations according to *them* has agreed with this new religion. A religion of taking one line out THE HOLY BIBLE and not finishing the next.. Pure Anti Christ nonsense but no one read THE HOLY BIBLE anymore to correct these lunatics. Saying the come in the "spirit" of a prophet from THE HOLY BIBLE. Really ignorant blaspheme anti Christ speeches had me in shock.
Noahide Jewish Laws declare that worshipping THE SON OF GOD is against the law, Since they do not recognize LORD JESUS CHRIST as GOD over their soul or even the Son of GOD... But proclaim it "idolatry"

Law 3 of Noahide Law "The abandonment of idolatry" Jewish text added the Jewish Religion Broke from LORD JESUS CHRIST

I suggest you read it and watch *all *the videos before you begin to insult me.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 7, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well.....
> If any of you *actually read anything I said *I wouldn't need to repeat myself.
> I also repeated myself because it is connected.
> My mistake so.. Guillotines Lobbied for, Christian Evangelical labeled extremist hate group more deadly then actual terrorist, Pope and his staff declares making of one world religion doing away with the doctrine which is THE HOLY BIBLE. Methodist and all major denominations according to *them* has agreed with this new religion. A religion of taking one line out THE HOLY BIBLE and not finishing the next.. Pure Anti Christ nonsense but no one read THE HOLY BIBLE anymore to correct these lunatics. Saying the come in the "spirit" of a prophet from THE HOLY BIBLE. Really ignorant blaspheme anti Christ speeches had me in shock.
> ...


GhostDriver, can you play a video that contains the pope declaring a one world religion, or whatever you are talking about?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well.....
> If any of you *actually read anything I said *I wouldn't need to repeat myself.
> I also repeated myself because it is connected.
> My mistake so.. Guillotines Lobbied for, Christian Evangelical labeled extremist hate group more deadly then actual terrorist, Pope and his staff declares making of one world religion doing away with the doctrine which is THE HOLY BIBLE. Methodist and all major denominations according to *them* has agreed with this new religion. A religion of taking one line out THE HOLY BIBLE and not finishing the next.. Pure Anti Christ nonsense but no one read THE HOLY BIBLE anymore to correct these lunatics. Saying the come in the "spirit" of a prophet from THE HOLY BIBLE. Really ignorant blaspheme anti Christ speeches had me in shock.
> ...





Nevaeh420 said:


> What video says that the pope is doing away with the holy Bible, and starting a one world religion?
> 
> I would like to watch that.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Is masturbatory exchange the most schizo thing you've ever seen, or what??? How does he log between accounts so quickly?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Just please stop quoting yourself again and again.
> 
> No one wants to read the same drivel over and over again.
> 
> ...


You are the blackest pot to ever point to a kettle. Now you know exactly how we feel about your repetitious, insane rants. You have about four different monologues, and repeat them ad nauseum, polluting this forum. GD, when George calls you out as a crackpot, it is clearly time to hang it up...

P.S. Thanks for the new siggy...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well.....
> If any of you *actually read anything I said *I wouldn't need to repeat myself.
> I also repeated myself because it is connected.
> My mistake so..





> Guillotines Lobbied for,


Never happened.



> Christian Evangelical labeled extremist hate group more deadly then actual terrorist,


Pretty sur eit never happened, want to see credible sources.



> Pope and his staff declares making of one world religion doing away with the doctrine which is THE HOLY BIBLE.


Never happened.



> Methodist and all major denominations according to *them* has agreed with this new religion.


Never happened.



> A religion of taking one line out THE HOLY BIBLE and not finishing the next..


Every religion ever based on the holy bible has done this. Cherry picking is what Christians do, because no one can actually live 'by the bible'.



> Pure Anti Christ nonsense but no one read THE HOLY BIBLE anymore to correct these lunatics.


The only lunatics are the ones claiming the bible has any validity or truth to it.



> Saying the come in the "spirit" of a prophet from THE HOLY BIBLE.


I try not to 'come' in spirits.



> Really ignorant blaspheme anti Christ speeches had me in shock.


THe only ignorant one here is you. You put all your marbles in the 'christian' hat, and ignore any actual evidence that scientists provide. You are the epitome of an ignorant moron.



> Noahide Jewish Laws declare that worshipping THE SON OF GOD is against the law, Since they do not recognize LORD JESUS CHRIST as GOD over their soul or even the Son of GOD... But proclaim it "idolatry"


I don't care what Jewish people say about the bible. lol



> Law 3 of Noahide Law "The abandonment of idolatry" Jewish text added the Jewish Religion Broke from LORD JESUS CHRIST
> 
> I suggest you read it and watch *all *the videos before you begin to insult me.


No one is going to watch the videos because the source is complete bullshit. Just because I can post videos about how Buddhism is 'the correct' religion, it doesn't make the videos correct. Likewise, the insane, edited, bullshit videos you post about religion or aliens or sky trumpets are incredible. And I don't mean that in the 'common usage' of the word. I mean they lack credibility.


----------



## beans davis (Jul 8, 2014)

The U.S. Government Recently Purchase 30,000 Guillotines.

*- The use of guillotines for “governmental purposes” was lobbied for and passed in the U.S. Congress*
*- The information we received is that 15,000 are currently stored in Georgia and 15,000 in Montana*

*HB 1274 authorizes the state of Georgia to execute citizens by guillotine:*
*Georgia House of Representatives – 1995/1996 Sessions HB 1274 – Death penalty; guillotine provisions Code Sections – 17-10-38/ 17-10-44 A BILL TO BE ENTITLED AN ACT 
1- 1 To amend Article 2 of Chapter 10 of Title 17 of the Official 
1- 2 Code of Georgia Annotated, relating to the death penalty 
1- 3 generally, so as to provide a statement of legislative 
1- 4 policy; to provide for death by guillotine; to provide for 
1- 5 applicability; to repeal conflicting laws; and for other 
1- 6 purposes. 
SECTION 1. 
1- 8 The General Assembly finds that while prisoners condemned to 
1- 9 death may wish to donate one or more of their organs for 
1-10 transplant, any such desire is thwarted by the fact that 
1-11 electrocution makes all such organs unsuitable for 
1-12 transplant. The intent of the General Assembly in enacting 
1-13 this legislation is to provide for a method of execution 
1-14 which is compatible with the donation of organs by a 
1-15 condemned prisoner.*
source: http://www.cephas-library.com/nwo/nwo_guillotine_provisions_in_georgia.html
*One question to consider:*
*If Georgia was planning to utilize guillotines as a method of execution, how could this be carried out without purchasing guillotines?*


_by, Ted Gunderson (Retired FBI Agent)_
*Think about this; Why does the US government need 30,000 Guillotines and billions of rounds of hollow point bullets?*
*There are over 800 prison camps in the United States. All fully operational and ready to receive prisoners. They are all staffed and even surrounded by full-time guards. But they are all empty. These camps are to be operated by FEMA (Federal Emergency Management Agency) should Martial Law need to be implemented in the United States and all it would take is a presidential signature on a proclamation and the attorney general’s signature on a warrant to which a list of names is attached. Ask yourself if you really want to be on THE list.*
*The Rex 84 Program was established on the reasoning that if a “mass exodus” of illegal aliens crossed the Mexican/US border, they would be quickly rounded up and detained in detention centers by FEMA. Rex 84 allowed many military bases to be closed down and to be turned into prisons. Operation Cable Splicer and Garden Plot are the two sub programs which will be implemented once the Rex 84 program is initiated for its proper purpose. Garden Plot is the program to control the population. Cable Splicer is the program for an orderly takeover of the state and local governments by the federal government. FEMA is the executive arm of the coming police state and thus will head up all operations. The Presidential Executive Orders already listed on the Federal Register also are part of the legal framework for this operation.*







The camps all have railroad facilities as well as roads leading to and from the detention facilities. Many also have an airport nearby. The majority of the camps can house a population of 20,000 prisoners. Currently, the largest of these facilities is just outside of Fairbanks, Alaska. The Alaskan facility is a massive mental health facility and can hold approximately 2 million people. Now let’s review the justification for any actions taken. Executive Orders associated with FEMA that would suspend the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. These Executive Orders have been on record for nearly 30 years and could be enacted by the stroke of a Presidential pen:

*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10990 allows the government to take over all modes of transportation and control of highways and seaports.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10995 allows the government to seize and control the communication media.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10997 allows the government to take over all electrical power, gas, petroleum, fuels and minerals.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10998 allows the government to seize all means of transportation, including personal cars, trucks or vehicles of any kind and total control over all highways, seaports, and waterways.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 10999 allows the government to take over all food resources and farms.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11000 allows the government to mobilize civilians into work brigades under government supervision.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11001 allows the government to take over all health, education and welfare functions.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11002 designates the Postmaster General to operate a national registration of all persons.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11003 allows the government to take over all airports and aircraft, including commercial aircraft.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11004 allows the Housing and Finance Authority to relocate communities, build new housing with public funds, designate areas to be abandoned, and establish new locations for populations.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11005 allows the government to take over railroads, inland waterways and public storage facilities.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11051 specifies the responsibility of the Office of Emergency Planning and gives authorization to put all Executive Orders into effect in times of increased international tensions and economic or financial crisis.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11310 grants authority to the Department of Justice to enforce the plans set out in Executive Orders, to institute industrial support, to establish judicial and legislative liaison, to control all aliens, to operate penal and correctional institutions, and to advise and assist the President.*
*EXECUTIVE ORDER 11049 assigns emergency preparedness function to federal departments and agencies, consolidating 21 operative Executive Orders issued over a fifteen year period.*

EXECUTIVE ORDER 11921 allows the Federal Emergency Preparedness Agency to develop plans to establish control over the mechanisms of production and distribution, of energy sources, wages, salaries, credit and the flow of money in U.S. financial institution in any undefined national emergency. It also provides that when a state of emergency is declared by the President, Congress cannot review the action for six months. The Federal Emergency Management Agency has broad powers in every aspect of the nation. General Frank Salzedo, chief of FEMA’s Civil Security Division stated in a 1983 conference that he saw FEMA’s role as a “new frontier in the protection of individual and governmental leaders from assassination, and of civil and military installations from sabotage and/or attack, as well as prevention of dissident groups from gaining access to U.S. opinion, or a global audience in times of crisis.” FEMA’s powers were consolidated by President Carter to incorporate the National Security Act of 1947 allows for the strategic relocation of industries, services, government and other essential economic activities, and to rationalize the requirements for manpower, resources and production facilities. 1950 Defense Production Act gives the President sweeping powers over all aspects of the economy. Act of August 29, 1916 authorizes the Secretary of the Army, in time of war, to take possession of any transportation system for transporting troops, material, or any other purpose related to the emergency. International Emergency Economic Powers Act enables the President to seize the property of a foreign country or national. These powers were transferred to FEMA in a sweeping consolidation in 1979.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 8, 2014)

My visions which corresponds with the Blood Moons of Revelations. Posted in this thread after it happened.
I was racking sawdust up from my yard from the chopping of wood, while I was pushing the wheelbarrow to the burn pit to empty the saw dust, I was looking at all the stars and the amazing and awesome creation that has been made. I then stated "Glory to GOD, and His Son Lord Jesus Christ forever and ever." Immediately after saying this I saw what I can only attempt to describe to you as a explosion in the sky. The explosion was not light like I have seen before, but absolute whiteness whiter then snow. While the explosion seemed to appear to start to the right of me within a fraction of a second it covered the whole sky.
Once the whole sky was covered, the sky returned to normal. I used the term explosion but I will attempt to describe in more detail. When one throws a rock into the water and observes the ripples like this picture here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripple_effect the ripples start at once concentrated spot and then reach out passing by. This is what I saw, a concentrated location distribute absolute whiteness. Not light so one can see, but non transparent whiteness whiter then snow, to the likes I have never seen. Glory to GOD, and Jesus Christ who GOD has made a GOD and has given him authority over us. I hope you all find safety in Jesus Christ before the power destroys evil forever.

Once one has asked for repentance, one should act as though one is forgiven, because one is, and believe the power that GOD has over sin.

Then this happened!
I was worshiping GOD and HIS SON, LORD JESUS CHRIST our LORD AND GOD. And when I was done with my prayer I started to walk towards the door to leave my room. Suddenly my vision just faded away and within seconds I was completely blind. I reached my hand to my wall so I wouldn't fall, I then said "I can't see" then something happened to me beyond words can explain but I will attempt. My cognitive thoughts reached a level of focus and peace that was baffling, I then said "Who am I?" Because suddenly I felt my soul without confusion, or interruption of any kind. Immediately after saying this....(still blind) I saw Giant buildings made of pearl that were all cut of one giant pearl, they were on both sides of me, leading down a long long path. They were so tall I couldn't see a end to them. And there was a path or road made of gold, not bricks of gold but one smooth casting. And the light was unlike any light I have seen, there was also no place where the light didn't shine as in, I saw no shadows anywhere. I saw this vision for literally like 1 to 2 seconds. Then I felt my soul like settle in my body and over the next ten to fifteen seconds I got my vision back again. I'm in a state of permanent awe.
I am a young man, I had a vision just like THE HOLY BIBLE stated.
Hallelujah don't ignore the signs! Seek repentance now get saved!




 <--- See

Major changes for Israel! Right on time with the tetrad blood moons which are happening now! Every time we have a blood moon tetrad major changes happen for Israel!
The beginning of the End is now, Revelations is now. Get saved by GOD JESUS CHRIST, Son of THE HOLY CREATOR.
MORE Prophecy being fulfilled NOW! Revelations NOW!

What you have missed, because it was hidden. Staged events.






*then*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriot_Act




 







http://rt.com/usa/obama-executive-order-national-929/ -
Now he is a Dictator. Dictator- a ruler with total power over a country, typically one who has obtained power by force.


There preparation fulfilling prophecy.




 - Pope declares to do away with THE HOLY BIBLE and to create one world Religion. All major denominations agreed. Beware the Church's. ( Also they are taking things out of context when you watch the video you will see) When He say's by grace of GOD we are saved alone not by works, this is true but once you're saved you can't live in sin or when you meet GOD ALLMIGHTY you will be *evil* and be *destroyed*. LORD JESUS CHRIST said
21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.

















http://www.takebackourrights.org/docs/Christians-full page.html Bill past in 1991 in preparation








 Fema Camps





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHzYf2d34Pw Guillotines lobbied for legal for execution in USA,
*Head transplants now possible*
30,000 Guillotines ordered?









http://www.watchmanscry.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13997 - Picture of new Guillotines


Pray to the Son of GOD for FORGIVNESS He accepts those with a true heart. Who mean it..



24 God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth. John 23-24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2a1FwYEZS4

Now

http://news.yahoo.com/bloomberg-nra-everytown-midterms-162124814.html

"But thanks to media hype, and a never ending barrage of propaganda from this government, 56 percent of Americans when polled said they actually believe gun crimes are at an all-time high. Only 12 percent thought they were lower, even though every statistic available shows they are actually at an all time low."- Yahoo News

" please explain how in this country the cities with the highest crime rates have the toughest gun laws?" - Random Comment and makes valid point.

One World Government
crashing American Dollar

http://time.com/2937878/white-house-immigration-unaccompanied-minors-central-america/


----------



## beans davis (Jul 8, 2014)

*TV “Preachers” Glowingly Describe Meeting With Francis To Tear Down “Walls Of Division”*
July 7, 2014
Garrett Haley
christiannews.net
*ROME – *Two controversial TV preachers recently met Pope Francis in an effort to work toward tearing down the ‘walls of division’ between Catholics and Protestants.

Kenneth Copeland and James Robison are two religious leaders in northeast Texas known for drawing huge crowds to their services and events, and who were a part of leading the group identifying as a “delegation of Evangelical Christian leaders” in its meeting with the Roman Catholic pontiff late last month.
Copeland heads Kenneth Copeland Ministries and Eagle Mountain International Church, while Robison is an “apostolic elder” at Gateway Church and co-hosts the _Life Today TV_ program.
In 2008, _CBS News_ released a detailed report on Kenneth Copeland Ministries, saying an investigation “raises serious questions about the Copeland’s religious empire.” For example, according to the report, the “ministry” operates private jets which are often used for vacation trips.
“In my viewpoint,” one of the Copelands’ former employees told _CBS News_, “I believe that they were using a lot of the ministry’s assets for personal businesses.”
The Copelands have also been accused of promoting the so-called “prosperity gospel.”
“God knows where the money is, and he knows how to get the money to you,” Copeland’s wife, Gloria, once preached, according to _The New York Times._
Like the Copelands, Robison has been criticized for straying from traditional biblical teaching. He once invited “Father” Jonathan Morris to his _Life Today TV_program and praised his Catholic beliefs and practices.
“As a Protestant, every time you talk—every time I see you, I see Jesus,” Robison told Morris, according to Ken Silva at _Apprising.org_.
“I wish most Protestant preachers had the sensitivity, and discernment, and gift to communicate that you have,” Robison added.
This month, Copeland and Robison are once again the focus of controversy after news surfaced that they both visited Pope Francis at the Vatican in late June. Afterward, Robison said the meeting was an answered prayer, describing it as a “supernatural gathering” and “an unprecedented moment between evangelicals and the Catholic Pope.”
“On [June 24], for nearly three hours, a few of us were blessed to meet in an intimate circle of prayerful discussion,” Robison wrote in a blog post.
Several other evangelicals, including Robison’s wife, were present at the meeting, which was organized by an Episcopal bishop.
“This meeting was a miracle,” Robison told Fort Worth’s _Star-Telegram_ after returning from Rome. “This is something God has done. God wants his arms around the world. And he wants Christians to put his arms around the world by working together."





“The world is suffering,” Robison added. “We as Christians have too much love to share without fighting one another.”
Robison said he enjoyed every moment with the leader of the Roman Catholic church, saying he even gave Pope Francis a friendly high-five.
“We continued in such glorious fellowship that words could never begin to describe it,” he wrote. “I am fighting back tears even as I write, so glorious was the manifest presence of Jesus.”
Copeland shared similarly positive sentiments about the visit. According to Robison’s blog post, Copeland “lovingly” spoke “a few words of encouragement” to Pope Francis, afterward praying for him.
Tags: Anti Pope Francis


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 8, 2014)

beans davis said:


> The U.S. Government Recently Purchase 30,000 Guillotines.
> 
> *- The use of guillotines for “governmental purposes” was lobbied for and passed in the U.S. Congress*
> *- The information we received is that 15,000 are currently stored in Georgia and 15,000 in Montana*
> ...


Complete bullshit.

Go to the actual Georgia gov website and search for ANY of that.

Doesn't exist.

This is what HR 1274 actually is;
*



HR 1274 – Cedar Shoals High School Jaguars football team; commend

Click to expand...

*Where's all the guillotines. Before you post bullshit, do the slightest bit of research to find out of it's true or not.


----------



## beans davis (Jul 8, 2014)

You are a FOOL!

HB 1274 LC 21 3643

A BILL TO BE ENTITLED
AN ACT

1- 1 To amend Article 2 of Chapter 10 of Title 17 of the Official
1- 2 Code of Georgia Annotated, relating to the death penalty
1- 3 generally, so as to provide a statement of legislative
1- 4 policy; to provide for death by guillotine; to provide for
1- 5 applicability; to repeal conflicting laws; and for other
1- 6 purposes.

1- 7 BE IT ENACTED BY THE GENERAL ASSEMBLY OF GEORGIA:

SECTION 1.

1- 8 The General Assembly finds that while prisoners condemned to
1- 9 death may wish to donate one or more of their organs for
1-10 transplant, any such desire is thwarted by the fact that
1-11 electrocution makes all such organs unsuitable for
1-12 transplant. The intent of the General Assembly in enacting
1-13 this legislation is to provide for a method of execution
1-14 which is compatible with the donation of organs by a
1-15 condemned prisoner.

SECTION 2.

1-16 Article 2 of Chapter 10 of Title 17 of the Official Code of
1-17 Georgia Annotated, relating to the death penalty generally,
1-18 is amended by striking in its entirety Code Section
1-19 17-10-38, relating to death sentences generally, and
1-20 inserting in lieu thereof the following:

1-21  (Index)

1-22 (a) All persons who have been convicted of a capital
1-23 offense and have had imposed upon them a sentence of death
1-24 shall, at the election of the condemned, suffer such
1-25 punishment either by electrocution or by guillotine. If
1-26 the condemned fails to make an election by the thirtieth
1-27 day preceding the date scheduled for execution, punishment
1-28 shall be by electrocution.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/executiveorders.asp

You're gullible as all fuck and believe anything that LOOKS official without actually finding out if it's real or not. lol



beans davis said:


> You are a FOOL!
> 
> HB 1274 LC 21 3643
> 
> ...


----------



## beans davis (Jul 8, 2014)

They aint playin no secrets no mo they playin a wide open hand... they been telling us we are going to the commie North American Union & the Amero... but the sheep are asleep in the matrix and wont believe it.







“After America comes North America,” General Petraeus boasts

July 7, 2014

Alex Newman

thenewamerican.com

Former general and CIA chief David Petraeus (shown), a key figure in the globalist Council on Foreign Relations and the shadowy Bilderberg network, boasted at a recent conference that the United States of America is set to be merged into the continental regime being erected under the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA). Speaking at the Margaret Thatcher Conference on Liberty last week in London, the ex-commander of U.S. forces in Afghanistan and Iraq essentially celebrated the end of U.S. independence — and by extension, the demise of the Constitution.

“After America comes North America,” Petraeus said confidently in answering the question about what comes after the United States, the theme of the panel discussion. “Are we on the threshold of the North American decade, question mark? I threw that away — threw away the question mark — and boldly proclaimed the coming North American decade, says the title now.” He also boasted about how the three economies have been put “together” over the last 20 years as part of the “implementation” of the North American Free Trade Act.

to read more: thenewamerican.com

Tags: General Petraeus


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 8, 2014)

More unsourced bullshit. lol

http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/amerocoin.asp

Which brings us to the question of the "Amero," the name bestowed upon the hypothetical currency such a union would use as its common specie. In 1999, a professor of economics at Simon Fraser University in Vancouver published _The Case for the Amero_, a study that advanced the idea that the three North American countries would be better served by their having a common currency. And there the matter rests, or at least it did before Designs Computed thought to add to its catalogue of commemorative coins, medals, and tokens a suite of Ameros, a series of collectible coins struck from its concept of what coinage for such a currency might look like. Designs Computed is very clear on its web site that its Ameros are in fact "private-issue fantasy pattern coins [that] will be struck as an annual series," and indeed is already offering some of them for sale. Neither the U.S. Mint nor the U.S. Treasury had a hand in creating these "Ameros." These coins are merely collectibles offered to the buying public by a private company in the business of manufacturing such curiosities.

Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/amerocoin.asp#iU4pKaWt7Q1qLf7F.99

Where did this Petraeus quote come from? How can we know he actually said it?


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 8, 2014)

P.S. Those executive orders in the 10xxx range weren't even under Obama....

http://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/presidential-actions/executive-orders?page=18

Dim wit... lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)

Certain sections of my post are getting removed now by the illuminati government for freedom of speech.^^^^


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Certain sections of my post are getting removed now by the illuminati government for freedom of speech.^^^^


You're surprised that posting the exact same post multiple times is catching the attention of the mods? You really are dumb....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)

What you have missed, because it was hidden. Staged events.






*then*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patriot_Act




 







http://rt.com/usa/obama-executive-order-national-929/ -
Now he is a Dictator. Dictator- a ruler with total power over a country, typically one who has obtained power by force.

*After Obama passes gets through crashing the American Dollar with his many ways.... Like the child immigration Bill for over 2 billion dollars, Obama care, New War with Israel ( THE HOLY LAND WHICH WAS PREDICTED in THE BLOOD MOONS) And after He removes the weapons from civilians in America which is he is doing now American will be forced to join this One World Order That other Country's like France, and Australia said they wanted. Who will run the World? Most likely the Richest and powerful person....THE POPE this is a video posted below the Blood Moons showing the Popes New One World religion that declares to do away with "doctrine" which is THE HOLY BIBLE the word of GOD. This is the spirit of the Anti Christ 



* 






 - Pope declares to do away with THE HOLY BIBLE and to create one world Religion. All major denominations agreed. Beware the Church's. ( Also they are taking things out of context when you watch the video you will see) When He say's by grace of GOD we are saved alone not by works, this is true but once you're saved you can't live in sin or when you meet GOD ALLMIGHTY you will be *evil* and be *destroyed*. LORD JESUS CHRIST said
21 Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.
22 Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works?
23 And then will I profess unto them, I never knew you: depart from me, ye that work iniquity.

















http://www.takebackourrights.org/docs/Christians-full page.html Bill past in 1991 in preparation








 Fema Camps





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHzYf2d34Pw Guillotines lobbied for legal for execution in USA,
*Head transplants now possible*
30,000 Guillotines ordered?









http://www.watchmanscry.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13997 - Picture of new Guillotines


Pray to the Son of GOD for FORGIVNESS He accepts those with a true heart. Who mean it..



24 God is a Spirit: and they that worship him must worship him in spirit and in truth. John 23-24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2a1FwYEZS4
 SANDY HOOK WAS STAGED FOR REMOVAL OF GUNS FROM PUBLIC^^^^^
Now

http://news.yahoo.com/bloomberg-nra-everytown-midterms-162124814.html 




"But thanks to media hype, and a never ending barrage of propaganda from this government, 56 percent of Americans when polled said they actually believe gun crimes are at an all-time high. Only 12 percent thought they were lower, even though every statistic available shows they are actually at an all time low."- Yahoo News

" please explain how in this country the cities with the highest crime rates have the toughest gun laws?" - Random Comment and makes valid point.

One World Government
crashing American Dollar

http://time.com/2937878/white-house-immigration-unaccompanied-minors-central-america/[/QUOTE]


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)

No hunting lol


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 9, 2014)

Please, post the exact same videos/post again....


No one saw it the 11th time you posted it, maybe the 12th will get through. lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


>


So, reputable.

Alex Jones and infowars are about as fringe and far-fetched as they come. 

Please post the same video again, I missed it the first few times..... would you do that for me?


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 9, 2014)

P.S. The picture of the guillotine is an art piece. Notice the 'chanel' marking on the side? 

Yeah, the US gov is using imported 'Chanel' guillotines..... asshat.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 9, 2014)

You know a head transplant has never been performed on a human, right?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You're surprised that posting the exact same post multiple times is catching the attention of the mods? You really are dumb....


Should be an easy job for mods in this section, as GD/N420 threads are the only ones in which this occurs. All other members seem to understand that repeating oneself does not increase the validity of their misinformation...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 9, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 9, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know how your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.rawstory.com/rawreplay/2011/08/fox-business-host-accuses-bill-nye-of-confusing-viewers-with-science/




 
How much PBS did you watch as a Kid?
Are you hoping people wont click on page 79?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)

I stopped watching PBS when I was eight I think, if you think your what seems to be Idol said anything which could be a point include it in your gay spam post so at least it's not a complete waste of time.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)

<----- Don't click this but this is a banned film he did.
"A banned episode of Bill Nye The Science Guy. It's banned because its inappropriate, racist, and has flashing colors."

Still trust him?


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 11, 2014)

What the fuck are you talking about? That's just a stupid mashup someone put together..... No wonder you don't want people to click the link. lol

Idiot.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)

Make a account to see the Index to this thread


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)

Read revelations online


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## mudminer (Jul 11, 2014)

It's amazing how certain individuals can show up and turn a place into the "Regurgitated videos" sub-forumn.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 11, 2014)

*LORD JESUS CHRIST SAVES*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 12, 2014)

Reposting without LOL's
The Son of GOD wasn't conceived by a father or mother he was born a virgin and was with GOD before creation. GOD made creation through HIS Son



They said have developed equations to suggest rip apart molecules and make what they call a vacuum not nothing. LOL
At the heart of this work is the idea that a vacuum is not exactly nothing.

"It is better to say, following theoretical physicist Paul Dirac, that a vacuum, or nothing, is the combination of matter and antimatter -- particles and antiparticles.Their density is tremendous, but we cannot perceive any of them because their observable effects entirely cancel each other out," Sokolov said.


"The basic question what is a vacuum, and what is nothing, goes beyond science," he said. "It's embedded deeply in the base not only of theoretical physics, but of our philosophical perception of everything -- of reality, of life, even the religious question of could the world have come from nothing."


What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
3. In certain whales sometimes abnormal bone growth has been found on their pelvic bone which is a average a inch. On a eighty foot whale. And all animals and people can have abnormal growth where numerous complex bones grow. Like I had with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sever's_disease or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scoliosis- So this is true
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^
Lets go over the Right whales and Sperm Whales bones again.

Your responses leave me in shame over mankind. A small *growth sometimes *appears in right whales and sperm whales and is typically a inch and you start to deny GOD.
Everhard Johannes Slijper (1907–196 was professor of general zoology at Amsterdam University, Netherlands. He was the world’s leading authority on whales. Chapter 2 of his classic work is entitled ‘Evolution and External Appearance.’ In it, he talks about a bone in whales that he calls the ‘pelvic bone,’ which is some 30 centimetres (12 inches) long, ‘but unlike the pelvis of normal mammals it is not attached to the vertebral column.’ This bone serves as an anchorage for the male reproductive organs. Slijper goes on to say that sometimes ‘another small bone may be attached to it.’ Being an evolutionist, he naturally interprets this smaller piece of bone as a throw-back to the femur, or thigh bone, of the whale’s evolutionary ancestor. However, he states that in these occasional cases, the bone in question is generally 2.5 cm (just over an inch) in length, and that it is sometimes ‘fused’ with the pelvic bone.
Note how to this point he has not mentioned anything about a ‘leg’ protruding from a whale’s side. The evidence so far fits just as easily with the idea that some whales (who normally have functional bones in their pelvic region, as he admits) can be born with abnormal bits of bone. There is a complex DNA program which causes the development of the normal bone in this part of the whale’s anatomy. A mutational defect in this program could easily cause one or more extra pieces of bone to form, which would almost inevitably be in the same region, either separate from or fused with the normal bone. In the same way, people can be born with extra fingers, ribs, nipples, etc. If this should extend to two extra pieces of bone, no matter how misshapen or otherwise these were, enthusiastic evolutionists would no doubt interpret one additional piece of bone as a ‘femur,’ and any second one would be labeled a ‘tibia’ (shin bone). Sure enough, Slijper refers to an occasional third bony structure attached to what he has already called a ‘femur’ and labels it as a ‘tibia.’ It occurs in some Right whales and occasionally in some Sperm whales.

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what?Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.

Real questions for you^
And you choose to ignore and deny all of these facts because..
Because *creatures* *develop abnormalities on there bone!! Not everyone but some in rare occasions*
Also I asked people if they smoked marijuana because from my experience people who don't worship GOD can't handle the increase cognitive thoughts that are as associated with marijuana.
bho poison hash doesn't count as marijuana your smoking poison http://www.hempcity.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3627
you not getting high you're getting poisoned. Obviously some illuminati idea to kill smokers or to have BHO kill kids so marijuana can become illegal again.

*"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. *
*GOD made the Laws of Physics and is not bound by them.*
* Before the beginning GOD was.*
* Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing, and is bond by the Laws of Physics.*


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


*THIS IS A FACT, YOUR DARWIN OCCULT RELIGION IS A KNOWN IMPOSSIBILITY. NO insult or spam will change this.*

*Feel free to print off anything and show people the ignorance of this occult religion with impossible statements they claim.*

*Although many won't care like I said, they have only chosen this religion because this religion promotes homosexuality and sexual perversion. *
*NOT BECAUSE IT'S POSSIBLE Turn to page 76 in the link of "The forbidden TRUTH" see Revelations happening now and watch the videos and click the links.*
*GOD BLESS *



*How many of you aren't freemasons or satanist out of Ceepea, Penofrdywriter, TylerDurden, mushroombandit.
People who take hours and hours out of their lives to spam a thread about the truth of mankind surely has a agenda.
They are masons, shriners, satanist, muslim, or work for the government. Padawanbater2^*


* Revelation in THE HOLY BIBLE.
Which is the exact time period we are in.*

*So this insanity is a battle for your mind by the Anti Christ people, don't be mindless cows going to the slaughter and the Eternity which is THE LAKE OF FIRE.
Seek the LORD JESUS CHRIST GOD's Son and get SAVED.*


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 12, 2014)

> If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*




Matter didn't 'get here'. This is another argument from ignorance. The only thing you're saying is, 

"I can't think of another explanation besides a creator, therefore; god."

Imbecile.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 12, 2014)

The bible is a fairy tale, and you're a muppet for believing in it.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Complete-Idiots-Guide-Evolution/dp/0028642260


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 12, 2014)

pretty sure ghostdriver is just another troll personality, and jacks off to everyone's responses


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 12, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/victims-groups-pope-franciss-apology-isnt-enough-144750229.html;_ylt=AwrBJR.6E8JTr3EA9PPQtDMD


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 13, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

So when is the pope going to apologize for endorsing the global genocide against cannabis users? Last i checked (which was quite recently) he still thinks it "should remain illegal." 

Not that his apology would suffice... but he should still apologize anyway, IMO.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 14, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> So when is the pope going to apologize for endorsing the global genocide against cannabis users? Last i checked (which was quite recently) he still thinks it "should remain illegal."
> 
> Not that his apology would suffice... but he should still apologize anyway, IMO.


how about everyone just ignores the fucker? lets invade the vatican and take the loot... might boost the economy a bit.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 14, 2014)

Don't be dismayed and discouraged by the title.
This video will *literally change your life.*
Explain this video "Ceepea" and gay spam doesn't explain anything but your seriousness of the situation.
WATCH around 53:50 just so you realize I'm not kidding to see live NASA *video* footage, I'm sure then this video will gain your interest and you will then *want* to watch a Film the same Length as a typical movie. Except this "movie" will change your perception of *who you are.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 14, 2014)

Or explain *any of my comments or videos wrong...*


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 14, 2014)

Just because something is unknown doesn't mean you get to say it's god or god did it.

You have zero scientific literacy but love to pine in about scientific subjects. Virtually every video you've posted has been laughable at best, and I've already explained that your vids have either been faked or are stupid conspiracy theories.

You have zero ability to think critically, and your posts are proof.

If that 'movie' changes anyone life, it's because they're a gullible idiot just like you, GD.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 14, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 14, 2014)

*HOW DO YOU SLEEP AT NIGHT WITH INSULTS BEING THE ONLY REPLY TO REALITY?*
 THINK 


ARE YOU SURE YOU HAVE CHOSEN THE RIGHT SIDE?
GOING AGAINST GOD IS BACKING A DOOMED SIDE.


ARE YOU SURE YOU HAVE CHOSEN THE RIGHT SIDE?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 14, 2014)

*I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 14, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 15, 2014)

*FROM 11:30 to 11:50 is SOOooo blasphemously wrong it's one of the worst things I have ever heard, but it's on T.V so it's expected that even when they reveal things to you it's just to manipulate you...Their "interpretation" is WRONG and I'm quite sure they did it on purpose LOL. Yes WE are GOD ALLMIGHTYS Child, however LORD JESUS CHRIST is GOD's ONLY BEGOTTEN SON, and OUR GOD. READ the GOSPEL for YOURSELF*


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 15, 2014)

The bible is proof of the Christian god in the same way that the Quran is proof of the Muslim god, or the Tipitaka is proof of Buddha. 

Old books =/= proof.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 15, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, 'Get the fuck out of here, really???' My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 15, 2014)

be dismayed and discouraged by the title. This video will *literally change your life. *WATCH around 53:50 just so you realize I'm not kidding to see live NASA *video* footage, I'm sure then this video will gain your interest and you will then *want* to watch a Film the same Length as a typical movie. Except this "movie" will change your perception of *who you are. I do Disagree slightly with how He mentions "Demons attacking" in revelations I only remember THE LORD's army not satan's however the majority of population will be on satans side, they will be Anti- CHRIST and arresting the Christians who believe THE HOLY BIBLE.*

*I am however shocked at the advanced technology in Noah's time however I shouldn't be when I think about it.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 15, 2014)

*Along with the bases on the moon and the Old World bodies of course.*


----------



## mudminer (Jul 15, 2014)

GD mentions the shockingly advanced tech of Noah's time. Hmmmm.... let's see.... boats with no oars, sails or rudders. Well, I suppose he's right. That's pretty mindless....er....mind blowing stuff right there. I guess Noah was reported to have a bit of a drinking problem though wasn't he?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 16, 2014)

mudminer said:


> GD mentions the shockingly advanced tech of Noah's time. Hmmmm.... let's see.... boats with no oars, sails or rudders. Well, I suppose he's right. That's pretty mindless....er....mind blowing stuff right there. I guess Noah was reported to have a bit of a drinking problem though wasn't he?


Clearly you didn't watch the video further more Noah did not have a "drinking problem" if you're referring to the two men that came in *his* tent while *he* was sleeping so they could see Noah naked, How is that Noah's fault?

I drink wine, and if I'm in my own room or tent and I decide to sleep naked, lets say the blanket falls off and in the middle of the night some robber comes in and sees my naked that's *his* bad. I didn't walk into His room naked in the middle of the night, If someone walks into the shower and sees you naked is that your fault? (unless you didn't lock the) Understand now?

The fact he was drinking wine is mentioned because of his deep sleep not because he did anything wrong.

GOD made wine
GOD made marijuana
GOD intends on people to use both of these things.
But not to abuse them by excessive drinking and making BHO hash oil that ruins your mind.


----------



## mudminer (Jul 16, 2014)

@GD. The first significant act of record by Noah after the ark landed was planting a vinyard. The second was getting passout drunk on the wine from it. A vinyard would need some time for cultivation before it is capable of producing a harvest worth pressing and fermenting. Apparently in all this time Noah did nothing of note except trying to get alcohol poisoning. Thats a problem to me. Now, it was Noah's son Ham (not just some guy) who saw his nakedness. Ham did not simply see and leave. He told his brothers about it and they in turn took steps to handle the situation properly. Ham fucked up bad enough to get his SON Canaan cursed by Noah. There is no crime in a "simple accident" of this nature as you so simple midedly stated. There was some, apparently serious infraction comitted there. Ham took some sort of perverted pleasure at the sight that he beheld (not necessarily sexual but who knows). So, these are the folks your God deemed the only humans "righteous" enough to survive a global genocide. Your God has serious fucking issues and so do you for considering him to be perfection. Have a nice day. And yes, I did not waste any time on your video.


----------



## mudminer (Jul 16, 2014)

@GD. So do you think YOU understand now, junior? Leave the dipshit U-Boob vids alone and spend the time schooling yourself instead of letting others do it fer ya, boy.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 16, 2014)

^ I can't wait to explain your post in detail, however it will have to wait until tomorrow quite busy now..
Also you seem very angry, I assume you're a mason or something.


----------



## mudminer (Jul 16, 2014)

You have the discernment of a pea. Expected no more from you. Study up now. Spew someone elses regurgitated nonsense at me. I'll be anxiously awaiting your expert exegesis.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 16, 2014)

First, wine originated in China... not 'from god'. Asshat.

Secondly;

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, "Get the fuck out of here, really???" My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 16, 2014)

This song is for you, GD....

You seriously need a foil hat.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 16, 2014)

http://www.nbcnews.com/science/space/curiosity-rover-mars-leaves-landing-safe-zone-n155696


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 16, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, "Get the fuck out of here, really???" My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

*POPE DELACRES ONE WORLD RELIGION AND TO ERASE DOCTRINE aka THE BIBLE FROM EXSISTENCE. *


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

*POPE DELACRES ONE WORLD RELIGION AND TO ERASE DOCTRINE aka THE BIBLE FROM EXSISTENCE. *


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## mudminer (Jul 17, 2014)

Sweet tap dancing Jesus GD. You couldn't form an original thought of your very own if the life of one of your children depended on it. It really is truly pathetic.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 17, 2014)

New substance (public) is being produced that absorbs 99.965% of all light, so it practically makes anything hard to see with human eyes. "behold, I come like a thief in the night"   .


http://www.iflscience.com/technology/new-super-black-material-absorbs-99965-light

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/186229-its-like-staring-into-a-black-hole-worlds-darkest-material-will-be-used-to-make-very-stealthy-aircraft-better-telescopes


----------



## mudminer (Jul 17, 2014)

As long as I can see a thief shaped hole, I have something to shoot at. But very cool though.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

*You think you are winning and no one is seeing this but what you don't realize is that this already happened and who ever see's it see's it.*

*Even if it's just you, then you are the one meant to see it, GOD is giving you the opportunity to change working for you current masters and work for THE ALLMIGHTY ETERNAL GOD. And not be Destroyed by Eternal Burning but instead have your Sins forgotten and inherit the Kingdome of Heaven Hallelujah!*

*Your blood is not on my hands I told you...*


----------



## mudminer (Jul 17, 2014)

even with written words, nothing original there. very sad.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GykzQWlXJs Just simple facts being explained here. You can't watch this and deny anything he is saying this is simply news.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 17, 2014)

Your concept of "proof" is laughable at best.

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, "Get the fuck out of here, really???" My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 17, 2014)

GD, I think you must have missed my post. Here it is once more...

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, "Get the fuck out of here, really???" My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...

In other words, if the YouTube site went down for a prolonged period, how would you be able to feed or dress yourself?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)

Ceppea I don't know weather this is your Job or you're just a satanist mason but you have literally shown complete insanity and 
continue to show how obvious all of this is and how you know the truth but continue to want to fail knowing the punishment for joining the enemy aka satan.

*I don't care if you cover this up with spam or if you even read it but the point is....*
... I know you *know, *and you *know* I *know *what's going on here so. As I said from the beginning GOD is awesome and if you continue this path of rebellion it leads to place where death will not be granted.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 18, 2014)

It's not what he thinks but it's something.. I will get back to you the meaning....


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2014)

YouTube is teaching me about the illuminati!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2014)

The Real Truth about Sandy Hook! I'm learning lots, go YT!






Some of his rant against conspiracy idiots is brilliant. He's so sincere in his hate for stupidity. Very amusing...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 18, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceppea I don't know weather this is your Job or you're just a satanist mason but you have literally shown complete insanity and
> continue to show how obvious all of this is and how you know the truth but continue to want to fail knowing the punishment for joining the enemy aka satan.
> 
> *I don't care if you cover this up with spam or if you even read it but the point is....*
> ... I know you *know, *and you *know* I *know *what's going on here so. As I said from the beginning GOD is awesome and if you continue this path of rebellion it leads to place where death will not be granted.


You demonstrably know very little about anything. 

Steven Segall is one of the biggest idiots who has ever existed. Not only is he a giant pussy, but he constantly lies about virtually everything.

Please answer this question;

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, "Get the fuck out of here, really???" My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh nasa footage, News stations and eye witnesses don't mean anything to you huh?
Videos showing the public what Laws are currently in place.

Bring the spam and make yourself look worse and me better. Seriously


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

to go with the foil song


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> The Real Truth about Sandy Hook! I'm learning lots, go YT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well glad I can post this again which literally proves Sand Hook was staged.
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBDU-OnkOPM

Want to mention anymore staged terror tactics which have been proven?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 18, 2014)

"Uh oh..... Better delete those videos quick.... Better spam do something..." ^^^ No fear, LORD JESUS CHRIST will protect me.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

this thread should be closed and now fits more in politics section


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 18, 2014)

*NO IT REMAINS OPEN*


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 18, 2014)

GD, you are the most credulous person I've ever met. lol

How do you *know* that these videos are real? How do you know the source is legitimate?

You've obviously never been to University.....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 18, 2014)

Bill Gates says he likes to kill people using his vaccines.^^^^


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Bill Gates says he likes to kill people using his vaccines.^^^^


that was actually a good watch, thanks... So I guess you're basing your assumption on the one line where he says "we could reduce that by 10%" or something in context of talking about the human population... but maybe he was talking about reducing the population growth rate, or the co2 emission rate... you can't just assume it means he wants to kill living people with vaccines by that one line when the rest of the video was about something else. He wasn't reading from a script so you can mess up your wording sometimes.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well glad I can post this again which literally proves Sand Hook was staged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These videos you posted are not proof of anything, I know that you cannot understand this. They make claims that are entirely speculative with nothing to back them up. This is not proof, simply conjecture. For example, the video I posted asserts the opposite of what your videos do. My video says one thing, and yours another, neither is proof of anything, just assertions. So, how does the objective observer ascertain which contains the truth and which does not? This is the question we've been asking you, how do you tell the difference? One major way is by recognizing the concept of the Burden of Proof - whoever is making a positive claim (your videos) has the responsibility of proving said claims. No where in the videos you post do they prove their claims, they simply assert. Oftentimes there is no connection between an assertion and proof of an assertion, I'm not sure if you can understand this, but a reader of average intelligence should have no problem. Just because a video says something that agrees with you beliefs doesn't make it factual. Duh...

P.S. So far, you have yet to offer evidence for anything that you have claimed in this nauseatingly long thread. Not a single thing. Amazing failure...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that was actually a good watch, thanks... So I guess you're basing your assumption on the one line where he says "we could reduce that by 10%" or something in context of talking about the human population... but maybe he was talking about reducing the population growth rate, or the co2 emission rate... you can't just assume it means he wants to kill living people with vaccines by that one line when the rest of the video was about something else. He wasn't reading from a script so you can mess up your wording sometimes.


Exactly. This is GD's mindset and the extent of his cognitive abilities. If he can misinterpret things so poorly, and his standard of evidence is so incredibly low, no wonder he's convinced of, and blinded by, Bronze Age dogma. This is what allows him to live inside a false reality that amounts to the happenings of a (poorly written) comic book. What a waste of a life...


----------



## mudminer (Jul 18, 2014)

HOLY DOVE MANURE!!!! I just watched a video on the internet that PROVED that 110% of EVERYTHING on the internet is 120% real. Watch for yourselves on www.ghostdriver-is-up-his-own-butt.com


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 18, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> that was actually a good watch, thanks...
> So I guess you're basing your assumption on the one line where he says "we could reduce that by 10%" or something in context of talking about the human population... but maybe he was talking about reducing the population growth rate, or the co2 emission rate... you can't just assume it means he wants to kill living people with vaccines by that one line when the rest of the video was about something else. He wasn't reading from a script so you can mess up your wording sometimes.


 
No William was under the "people population" section so when you say
"So I guess you're basing your assumption on the one line where he says "we could reduce that by 10%" or something in context of talking about the human population... but maybe he was talking about reducing the population growth rate, or the co2 emission rate.." It can't be the c02 emission rate so you think he was talking about lowering the growth rate of the population by vaccines essentially neutering you? And you are okay with this? It's wrong and I will show some scientist show you in this video below but why would you want the government and William gates and their Illuminati friends do that to you?




 - 4:28 is a list of chemicals this isn't debatable watch the video.. Scientist literally showing you..


----------



## mudminer (Jul 18, 2014)

The earth is round. 

See there. Saying it on the internet makes it true.


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 18, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No William was under the "people population" section so when you say
> "So I guess you're basing your assumption on the one line where he says "we could reduce that by 10%" or something in context of talking about the human population... but maybe he was talking about reducing the population growth rate, or the co2 emission rate.." It can't be the c02 emission rate so you think he was talking about lowering the growth rate of the population by vaccines essentially neutering you? And you are okay with this? It's wrong and I will show some scientist show you in this video below but why would you want the government and William gates and their Illuminati friends do that to you?
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I meant by reduce population growth rate. he wasn't only talking about vaccines in that context from what I remember, plus I was more just trying to show how you seem to jump to conclusions quickly. I've done my research on vaccines already, it's been a hot topic for a long time. I don't have anything against them as long as one has the choice to get them or not. And they can save lives.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 18, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 4:28 is a list of chemicals this isn't debatable watch the video.. Scientist literally showing you..


How do you know that person is an actual scientist, and not an actor? How do you know that list of chemicals isn't entirely fabricated? Did you double check their validity with reputable sources? If not, you could just be falling for someone's BS...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

^^^ Poor attempt of spam like always it's pitiful Mr. Fight club.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello and Good day!

Just wanted to inform people that the Immigrants coming from the South of the Borders are not just Children they are Adults too. Full Grown men that could be criminals.

This is all planned there are actually advertisements sent forth from the Federal Government all throughout South America. Relax and smoke a bong and watch this video!

 Life is more exciting then T.V just watch the News.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

NBC News predicts by 2017 All Americans will be chipped


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2014)

GD, you are a retard.

You don't even know what 'spam' means. lol 

Why do some people believe everything they're told? It just makes me laugh.... then feel sad at how stupid they are.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2014)

P.S. The only reaosn I visit this thread anymore is to laugh my ass off at your stupidity, and show my friends how much of an idiot a person can actually become. 

You're a running joke in my group of friends. 

So.... congrats!  Keep up the "good" work!


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for deleting that post, GD.... it was garbage anyway.

"Many people believe everyone will have RFID implants by 2017"....

Lol...

Sourced from where? Who are these people? Are they complete imbeciles like you? lol

http://praisedc.com/1710415/pope-francis-gives-support-to-rfid-chip-implantation-shocking-video/

^^ This was his post btw.... LOL


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


>



MORAN.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/weddingring.asp

*Origins:* An October 2012 article drew much attention on the Internet for claiming that a ring which Barack Obama has been wearing since his college days (and which doubles as his wedding ring) is adorned with Arabic script

spelling out the first part of the Shahada, the Islamic declaration of faith: “There is no god except Allah.” (The full phrase is "There is no god but Allah, and Mohammed is the messenger of Allah"; Barack Obama's gold band allegedly includes only the first half of the sentence.) Such a claim would seemingly confirm long-standing rumors that Barack Obama is not a Christian, as he professes, but a Muslim. (Barack Obama reportedly obtained the ring from Indonesia, where he lived for few years during his childhood.) 

This claim about Barack Obama's ring (shown in more detail here) looks to be an artifact of someone who has never actually seen the ring in question trying mightily to find a hidden message where none exists, however. All of the images used to illustrate the claim are either blurry, low-resolution close-ups or shots taken from too distant a perspective to clearly show the details of the gold band
Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/weddingring.asp#gVky7Tu2UvF3evQj.99


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

HEY!!! U actually read something and replied with somewhat sanity I can't wait for you to do that with the other hundred of videos especially these, also I clearly saw the ring so I could care less but I will look for more picture of him wearing it meanwhile here..





 

and...and....




 
I will be waiting


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> HEY!!! U actually read something and replied with somewhat sanity I can't wait for you to do that with the other hundred of videos especially these, also I clearly saw the ring so I could care less but I will look for more picture of him wearing it meanwhile here..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's why you're an idiot.

You don't even know what you see in real life, how can anyone trust what you write?

IDIOT.







How does it feel to be a complete Fuck face?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> And that's why you're an idiot.
> 
> You don't even know what you see in real life, how can anyone trust what you write?
> 
> ...


 

We shared the above picture with a small survey of six different persons with fluency in written Arabic, and all of them said the pattern displayed on the ring appeared to be an abstract one with no discernible meaning in Arabic.

One might also consider the incongruity that a politician who has long been dealing with (and denying) rumors that he is a Muslim would openly wear a symbol demonstrating those rumors to be true.

*Last updated:* 18 July 2014 - form the same site you mentioned


Read more at http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/weddingring.asp#Lq14ouloTm1Vj0tQ.99


LOL Yeah that doesn't resemble it at all...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> We shared the above picture with a small survey of six different persons with fluency in written Arabic, and all of them said the pattern displayed on the ring appeared to be an abstract one with no discernible meaning in Arabic.
> 
> One might also consider the incongruity that a politician who has long been dealing with (and denying) rumors that he is a Muslim would openly wear a symbol demonstrating those rumors to be true.
> 
> ...


What you consider evidence (bullshit), and what other, competent, people consider evidence, are two very different things.

Keep the fun coming, chuckles!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

and...and....




 
I will be waiting, and those answers for your Darwin Religion too LOL

Countless points I can choose from right now we are in Revelations, so much video evidence has been leaked so much prophecy fulfilled So many debacles proven...

What do you think of





 - Proves everything I have said to be true, Skip to 1:06 to see I'm not joking then 1:27 This was Apollo 20 I think. Watch it all I know it's long and at some part will seem irrational or skeptical but the video proves what this guy saying is true.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

Click to expand...


I want answers go ask your illuminati cult leaders....^^^ ANSWERS!

Go ask William Gates or another one of those Agenda 21 cult leaders...who kill and fool people that are blind, "we must all die to save the world from dying" LOL
- This is who atheist make their GOD, the man who kills them and brags about it, and if he could have "one wish" it would be for you to die.





 - Skip to 4 Min mark


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ^^^ Poor attempt of spam like always it's pitiful Mr. Fight club.


Why do you repeatedly refuse to answer questions about your methodology and research regarding the info in the videos that you post? It seems strange to be so intimidated by such simple questions. Is it that the answer is that you do not use any discernment at all in choosing what you post, and that you know such an answer would make you seem foolish? You are quick to criticize the content of others' posted videos while endorsing your own, but how do you know which videos contain credible info and which don't? Pro tip - just because you agree with a video's content doesn't mean its content is factual. There is a better method of discovering reality than simply choosing to believe what sounds good to you, and just because we want something to be true doesn't make it so. Weird, right? I know...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want answers go ask your illuminati cult leaders....^^^ ANSWERS!
> ...


I thought Darwin was our god? Others say Dawkins is our god. How many gods are we atheists supposed to have?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Skip to 4 Min mark


Better yet, skip to the 51:58 mark...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Why do you repeatedly refuse to answer questions about your methodology and research regarding the info in the videos that you post? It seems strange to be so intimidated by such simple questions. Is it that the answer is that you do not use any discernment at all in choosing what you post, and that you know such an answer would make you seem foolish? You are quick to criticize the content of others' posted videos while endorsing your own, but how do you know which videos contain credible info and which don't? Pro tip - just because you agree with a video's content doesn't mean its content is factual. There is a better method of discovering reality than simply choosing to believe what sounds good to you, and just because we want something to be true doesn't make it so. Weird, right? I know...


LOL! News clips, Scientist showing you the list of ingredients in Vaccines, Clips of people admitting to things and N.A.S.A Footage of the Moon, like those things aren't accurate.

I'm guessing you think the only way to obtain credible information would be if I checked with you first?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL! News clips, Scientist showing you the list of ingredients in Vaccines, Clips of people admitting to things and N.A.S.A Footage of the Moon, like those things aren't accurate.
> 
> I'm guessing you think the only way to obtain credible information would be if I checked with you first?


News clips are always accurate? People calling themselves scientists, how you know that they are? Clips of random, anonymous people admitting to things? Really? Actual NASA footage is, of course, accurate. Not sure if the footage in your video was actual NASA footage, and if it was used in the correct context. These things are beside the point. The point is to make you aware that you are critical of your opponent's information, but not your own. If you would learn to point that critical eye inward, and at ideas that appeal to you, you'd have a better chance of possessing beliefs that are based on accurate information... If that is important to you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> News clips are always accurate? People calling themselves scientists, how you know that they are? Clips of random, anonymous people admitting to things? Really? Actual NASA footage is, of course, accurate. Not sure if the footage in your video was actual NASA footage, and if it was used in the correct context. These things are beside the point. The point is to make you aware that you are critical of your opponent's information, but not your own. If you would learn to point that critical eye inward, and at ideas that appeal to you, you'd have a better chance of possessing beliefs that are based on accurate information... If that is important to you...


 
I have been posting Speech's in the News, laws passing in the News, Presidents, Pope, William Gates and other famous people admitting things not anonymous people, live events caught on tape, Scientist showing you the ingredients to vaccines, N.A.S.A footage things that cannot be faked.






 

and...and....




 




William Gates Says he loves to kill people with vaccines in link below.
Basically Agenda 21 is "we must all die to save the world from dying" LOL 



- These types of people is who atheist make their GOD and trust with their souls, the man who kills them and brags about it, and if he could have "one wish" it would be for you to die.





 - Skip to 4 Min mark

NBC News predicts by 2017 All Americans will be chipped


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 19, 2014)

look ghostdriver, i'm trying to help you by saying this: 

"These types of people is who atheist make their GOD and..." 

^THIS IS NOT HELPING YOUR ARGUMENT. 

Atheists believe in ZERO GODS. We do not make anyone or anything our "god," because that would defeat the purpose of the term "atheist," which literally means "lack of belief in any god." 

If an "atheist" ..."made bill gates their god," then they would not be ATHEIST anymore, now would they? 

Humans exist, this is true. I don't have to "believe in them," in order to test the hypothesis of their existence. 

Stop saying "atheist make bill gates their god!" because that's just bizarre and ridiculous. Maybe if you prune your own agenda to eliminate the "weird" stuff, people will start listening to you a bit more, instead of just attacking your obvious mistakes.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 20, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> look ghostdriver, i'm trying to help you by saying this:
> 
> "These types of people is who atheist make their GOD and..."
> 
> ...


These are the people that tell you they know you come from Germs, and you believe them, they tell you Global warming is real, and homosexuality is right, they tell you how you live your life and you follow. You are right... You are making Satan your GOD and them the Prophets. I once was supported the Global Warming idea I watched those films by Al Gore and all of that, but now that Agenda 21 came in full effect I see it was just a special tool made by illuminati.
I use to mock people that denied Global Warming too...

William Gates loves Gay people they can't procreate and populate, plus they serve Satan and want your soul to go to Hell.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milankovitch_cycles


Explaining Agenda 21 in full someone commented that they stopped watching it when he pulled out a book you could buy, that wasn't his book it was a book Bush senior wrote about Agenda 21
Then Clinton made one and they passed their bills and Obama signed it ect ect Law is passed just not enforced by Law this second... like marijuana being illegal on a federal level and not state, it's just a matter of time until we all in F.E.M.A Camps.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> These are the people that tell you they know you come from Germs,


True, those people exist.



ghostdriver said:


> and you believe them


What i think evolution means, and what you think evolution means, are probably quite different. Whether i "believe" anything or anyone, depends on whether the evidence presented makes sense.



ghostdriver said:


> , they tell you Global warming is real


They do, but i'm inclined not to believe that humans are the cause, while also understanding that humans do indeed cause quite a lot of excess pollution which could be significantly reduced (the pollution could be reduced). 



ghostdriver said:


> , and homosexuality is right,


There are many people insisting homosexuality is "right" or "natural," and it always makes me feel uneasy and wrong when they insist... because i'm not gay. 

But those people's lives and bodies are their own business, not mine, and if those people say they are naturally that way, then who am i to argue or judge? Let them be as they are. It's not about "right," but it is about "live and let live." I won't treat any human disrespectfully for something they believe is part of the conditions of their birth, and it's really not my place to insist they behave otherwise. 

Love thy neighbor, right? Even if thy neighbor be thy enemy. As long as they aren't being destructive, their personal lives are really none of my or anyone else's business. 



ghostdriver said:


> they tell you how you live your life and you follow.


No. 
I do not follow how others tell me to live. I do the best i can within the constraints imposed upon my freedom, because all too often, the alternative provokes the ire and violence of the enforcers paid for by the ruling class. I try not to make myself a target, because i appreciate life itself, and realize the chance to live may never come again. 



ghostdriver said:


> You are right... You are making Satan your GOD and them the Prophets.


There's that statement again... 

My personal moral code is sound, and the foundations of my perspective quite solid. I make no man my "god." Especially not one who prefers deception and destruction over truth and progress. 



ghostdriver said:


> I once was supported the Global Warming idea I watched those films by Al Gore and all of that, but now that Agenda 21 came in full effect I see it was just a special tool made by illuminati.
> I use to mock people that denied Global Warming too...
> 
> William Gates loves Gay people they can't procreate and populate, plus they serve Satan and want your soul to go to Hell.
> ...


Whether the ruling elites want my soul to go to hell... that doesn't matter to me. What those people want, only matters to me as far as i like to pay attention to what the dangerous ruling class does, so i can have an idea of what to expect, and a chance to understand how to possibly avoid or mitigate or navigate whatever scheme they may impose. 

They may believe in and serve satan, but i do not. 

Even as an atheist, i have to think that if there is a god who is indeed "all powerful," and is indeed "all loving," then perhaps there is a reason "He" does not want to reveal himself to me directly. I'm sure his capacity for compassion and reasoning would far exceed my own, and if such a being does in fact exist, he would most likely understand why i don't believe, and would almost certainly forgive any being for being exactly what was intended. 

I'm sure you've heard of "Pascal's Wager." 

Mine is similar, but contrary: i wager that if a god worth worship exists, then he knows exactly why i remain skeptical, and would find that to be the result of a well-functioning mind, rather than an affront. 

I'm not disagreeing with you about Agenda 21. It's just that "the powers that be" have so much control, there is nothing we can really do to stop them. They are going to do what they will do... and i will do whatever i do... and someday we will all die, and i accept that. That is how biological mortality works: we're conceived, we're born, we live for a while, then we die. No one really knows what, or if, anything happens "after." And if anything does come next, i will cross that bridge when i get there.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 20, 2014)

No what our saying is impossible and you know it is it's just long ranting of anti Christ remarks. I find your overall waste of my time and attempt of seeming sincere as insulting. I have clearly supplied you the information that shows your are wrong.
I do think you have a motive like all the other spammers and weather government paid anti Christ advertiser and spammer troll or just Anti Christ satanic worship alone or with the Masonic Lodge. But ether way you are lying to me, online community and most importantly to out of the three groups...Yourself...

What do you think of





 - Proves everything I have said to be true, Skip to 1:06 to see I'm not joking then 1:27 This was Apollo 20 I think. Watch it all I know it's long and at some part will seem irrational or skeptical but the video proves what this guy saying is true.[/QUOTE]


ghostdriver said:


> What your religion calls logic and reason for believing the impossible
> 1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - LOL truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
> 2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
> You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
> ...


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 20, 2014)

But i am sincere. And you shouldn't feel insulted by that. 

I might joke around sometimes, or i might snap back with an off-color comment sometimes, but what i just posted was done for the purpose of good will toward others (you), in attempt to reason with you. 

I'm just trying to be reasonable and understand the world, while encouraging others to be reasonable and increase their understanding of the world as well. That's my only motive. 

As for your video... that's a long video, and i may attempt to watch it soon... but the title makes me think it might be filled with misinformation, so i'm pretty reluctant.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 20, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> But i am sincere. And you shouldn't feel insulted by that.
> 
> I might joke around sometimes, or i might snap back with an off-color comment sometimes, but what i just posted was done for the purpose of good will toward others (you), in attempt to reason with you.
> 
> ...


Well I included a brief statement telling you to skip to the 1:06 and 1:27 in the Aliens are from Hell and I stated not to be dismayed by the title you clearly have the time posting rants about things you haven't educated yourself on. Which shows me how serious you are at finding out the truth and your intentions you don't care to see things that will make you change your way of life and thinking.
You said you don't believe JESUS CHRIST is the Son of GOD so...
22 Who is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is the Christ? He is antichrist, that denieth the Father and the Son. John 1 2: 22


So there isn't one Anti Christ there are MANY which this Art Bell the radio announcer doesn't understand in this video of a Anti Christ calling in.
You remind me of this guy.




 
When he says nature will help he means Agenda 21 obviously he is part of the Evil Society.
And insane filled with demons.

None of these lies and rants will work when your being Judged.
No one is sneaking into Heaven.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No what our saying is impossible and you know it is it's just long ranting of anti Christ remarks. I find your overall waste of my time and attempt of seeming sincere as insulting. I have clearly supplied you the information that shows your are wrong.
> I do think you have a motive like all the other spammers and weather government paid anti Christ advertiser and spammer troll or just Anti Christ satanic worship alone or with the Masonic Lodge. But ether way you are lying to me, online community and most importantly to out of the three groups...Yourself...


Dude, you are the Ultimate Troll! Seriously. This new guy jumps into the fray and turns out to be the member who is more on your side than anyone else in this stupid thread, and what do you do? Thank him? Attempt to have a civil discussion and meeting of the minds? No, you outright bash him. As I've stated before, you do more to turn people away from your inane dogma than your detractors ever could. You are the least christ-like person I've seen on this forum so far, delicious irony. Even Nevaeh (your alter ego) is more christ-like than you, and that guy is hopelessly whacked. Keep on spreading the lies, ignorance and hate. You are a living joke. You make us laugh and jesus cry...


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 20, 2014)

after giving that video the fairest viewing i could (i seriously watched the first ~20 minutes before applying my seek/search technique, and ended up watching at least a combined 80% of the whole)... 

My only response can be this: not sure if serious. 

The whole video seems like the narrator is literally improvising the entire time. No sources, no citations, just endless outlandish claims slathered all over blurry, grainy video clips, without any kind of backing substance. He just starts talking and talks and talks and talks until the end. His speech is extremely "low-grade," and it really seems like he's just filling space with imagination the entire time. 

For all the work that went into making that "film," i have to question the motives behind creating such a thing without any kind of basis for factual analysis. 

Interesting and entertaining ideas, nonetheless. I suppose life as a human would indeed be far more interesting with the addition of supernatural hyperdimensional shapeshifting demons opening interdimensional portals for the purpose of swindling the ultra-rich elite leaders of the world into a holy war... that we would have absolutely no chance of winning, if such beings actually wanted to destroy us.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> LOL! News clips, Scientist showing you the list of ingredients in Vaccines, Clips of people admitting to things and N.A.S.A Footage of the Moon, like those things aren't accurate.
> 
> I'm guessing you think the only way to obtain credible information would be if I checked with you first?


An ignorant statement if one was ever made.

Your body needs iron, but if you were to eat iron shavings you might die. Does that mean iron is toxic to humans? No, it means the dosage either makes it harmful or helpful. Vaccines are the same way, they contain things that in the right quantities could make you sick.

Water and oxygen, in the right levels are both toxic as well. Does that mean we should all stop breathing and drinking water?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well I included a brief statement telling you to skip to the 1:06 and 1:27 in the Aliens are from Hell and I stated not to be dismayed by the title you clearly have the time posting rants about things you haven't educated yourself on. Which shows me how serious you are at finding out the truth and your intentions you don't care to see things that will make you change your way of life and thinking.
> You said you don't believe JESUS CHRIST is the Son of GOD so...
> 22 Who is a liar but he that denieth that Jesus is the Christ? He is antichrist, that denieth the Father and the Son. John 1 2: 22
> 
> ...


what is anti Christ about this guy ? besides, him saying he is, sounds like another neavaeh420 to me


----------



## Skuxx (Jul 20, 2014)

Please make sure you watch the entire videos or else you don't know anything


----------



## dashcues (Jul 20, 2014)

Art had so many nutjobs calling in.It was the basis for his radio show.It was entertainment.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 20, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No what our saying is impossible and you know it is it's just long ranting of anti Christ remarks. I find your overall waste of my time and attempt of seeming sincere as insulting. I have clearly supplied you the information that shows your are wrong.
> I do think you have a motive like all the other spammers and weather government paid anti Christ advertiser and spammer troll or just Anti Christ satanic worship alone or with the Masonic Lodge. But ether way you are lying to me, online community and most importantly to out of the three groups...Yourself...
> 
> What do you think of
> ...







Fake call. The dude prank called and admitted it was a fake.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 20, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_dose_makes_the_poison


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 20, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Fake call. The dude prank called and admitted it was a fake.





ghostdriver said:


> No what our saying is impossible and you know it is it's just long ranting of anti Christ remarks. I find your overall waste of my time and attempt of seeming sincere as insulting. I have clearly supplied you the information that shows your are wrong.
> I do think you have a motive like all the other spammers and weather government paid anti Christ advertiser and spammer troll or just Anti Christ satanic worship alone or with the Masonic Lodge. But ether way you are lying to me, online community and most importantly to out of the three groups...Yourself...
> 
> What do you think of
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I said Skip to 1:06 and 1:27 and then watch the whole video explain those parts LOL
Notice how the radio station really did get cut off? Weather this guy thought it was a joke or not the radio station got shut down?
Furthermore it could be a cover up explain 1:06 and 1:27 those parts LOL




It's a 2hour film the phone call wasn't the evidence skip to the parts I mention then you will have the patience and enjoy watching it.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 20, 2014)

Dude, you know the guy narrating that video says "Jesus is actually one of those hyperdimensional beings from the other dimension." 

In other words: he's saying jesus is a demon/fallen-angel/from-"hell"/etc. 

Unless i misunderstood him. 

Plus, zero cited sources for any of his info, and plenty of it could indeed be faked/hoax/special-effects (or in this case, not-so-special effects). 

The ONLY thing in that video that kinda creeped me out, was the footage of the floating shape-shifting thing that the narrator says "is freaking out because it's struggling to maintain its shape." 

I don't think it's a coincidence that so many of these "spiritual portals" are... erm... "seen," near "holy sites." 

That would fit perfectly with anyone who has a religious agenda to convince people to fear "gods" and "demons." 

The moon stuff, i just can't accept that as legit. I'll need to see some kind of corroboration on the legitimacy of that stuff. I don't believe it, but if someone can explain to me how any of this qualifies as PROOF, i'll give it another chance. But if it's not proof (and it isn't yet), then no one should be calling it something it isn't. 

I'm not saying the government or the shadow government are innocent, but this whole "ancient human-aliens/demons and moon bases" thing is just way too far out there, and is completely unsubstantiated. You'll have to do better than that.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 20, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Dude, you know the guy narrating that video says "Jesus is actually one of those hyperdimensional beings from the other dimension."
> 
> In other words: he's saying jesus is a demon/fallen-angel/from-"hell"/etc.
> 
> ...


 
No I watch have watched it LOL He mentions people ask that. Keep watching enjoy your film.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 21, 2014)

That is the stupidest film I've ever seen. The guy doing the 'resporting' isn't an expert in..... anything from what I can tell. Why would anyone believe what he's saying? Video taping your computer screen isn't exactly the sign of a professional. 

When you write 1:06 and 1:27, you know that means 1 MINUTE and 6 or 27 SECONDS, right? That's the part with the fake phone call that the dumbass who made this video thinks was real. 

You are a complete and utter failure at finding credible things to believe. If you spent 1/2 as much time finding out if your beliefs were warranted, as you did finding new and retarded things to believe, you'd be in a much better place and would believe far less quackery.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 21, 2014)

Just stumbled across this today

Yes, the bible was rewritten by the controllers, and yes, those who read/preach it do not necessarily follow it...

BUT, there is no heaven or hell

We are stuck in a Matrix, much like the movies

Our souls are captured by the so-called light and reinserted into another body= endless cycles of reincarnation

It wasn't supposed to be this way, but whomever you call god, does nothing about it

So maybe that god is actually the head of the problem and not the solution


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 21, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Just stumbled across this today
> 
> Yes, the bible was rewritten by the controllers, and yes, those who read/preach it do not necessarily follow it...
> 
> ...


Hmmm.

What evidence do you have to support that belief? I'm not saying it's impossible, or that I can disprove it, only that I've seen no reason to believe that is happening.


----------



## PetFlora (Jul 21, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> What evidence do you have to support that belief? I'm not saying it's impossible, or that I can disprove it, only that I've seen no reason to believe that is happening.



Ah, you entered the rabbit hole.

Have fun

Best if I don't guide you. Lots of disinfo to keep you from discovering the truths

Part of the experience is learning discernment

as well as discovering to what depths they have gone to keep us in the dark


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 21, 2014)

PetFlora said:


> Ah, you entered the rabbit hole.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> ...


Not the first time I've heard or read about the "mind in a vat" theory, but I've never heard actual compelling evidence for it.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/religious-children-trouble-telling-fact-fiction-study-article-1.1875822


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 22, 2014)

“So, you believe that a cosmic zombie (who was his own father), born from a 'virgin', can make you live forever if you symbolically eat his flesh and telepathically tell him you accept him as your master, so he can remove an evil force from your soul that is present in all humans because a rib-woman was convinced by a talking snake to eat from a magical tree and thereby pissing off an invisible wizard who lives in the sky (who couldn't find the only 2 humans on Earth)? Yeah....makes perfect sense. ”
~ Any one with common sense.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

I pity Him...





 - Proves everything I have said to be true, Skip to 1:06 to see I'm not joking then 1:27 This was Apollo 20 I think. Watch it all I know it's long and at some part will seem irrational or skeptical but the video proves what this guy saying is true.






1. Animals are built a certain way based on there function - truth yet this screams creation not darwinism bacteria people.
2. Living matter is somewhat similar on a molecular level. -Doesn't suggest darwins theory LOL but yes organic material is somewhat similar when compared to sand, metal, water, oxygen.
You then just assume? The rest of your theory on what? LOL
From those three things you leaned that man and all living things started as the same organism? And that THE HOLY BIBLE isn't true?
WHAT! lets re-read darwins "facts" lol facts that don't suggest his theory in anyway. ^^^

Lets talk about some of the impossible things you claim happen because of those three things you observed in the world.
Like my marijuana, you think this seed came from a germ. And it can appear from nothing. And it happens over time.
And Light and water and man and women who physical design is completely exposed to the elements and if we were to attempt to live like "animals" we would die, from too much sun exposure or frostbite and hypothermia. But you claim that we are all one super organism and mankind just decided to do what? Mankind is completely different WOW mankind must of been thinking some happy thoughts? Do thoughts change species form one to another? You are claiming that, Claiming that and then that "law" suddenly changed.
And elephants decided to want to be big? How? Did the "think real big?
This is painful that people believe this blaspheme trash. I think the only reason is because their pride of "i'm perfect and do nothing wrong" contradicts with the truth so they just choose not to involve themselves with the truth, the unavoidable, unstoppable, impending truth.
And light and water and man and women the sun and moon, clouds... and you think these germs can do all these things and leave no evidence and just stop coming from nothing and you don't question how they could do this? Or where they came from? Or why you are physically made the way you are?
And that these germs that have always been here somehow seem to have stopped transforming into things now? And appearing from nothing? Because in reality things don't appear from nothing randomly unless it's made. Things don't switch species when becoming extinct. They just die, and people can't run into the water (us you claiming be the germs) and start to slowly grow gills over generations and become mermaids and be fish people and build Atlantis and have sharks as pets. Shark's, butterflies, scorpions you think came from this same (super organism) that became billions of species and animals based upon what they chose to do while alive. What did the butterfly do to became what it is? What about the shark? What if I want my family to start becoming butterfly people for millions of years later in generation? Best advice?
Or maybe becoming a water melon or marijuana since they are are relative in your religion, you guys got a lot of half melon people in your darwin following?
This *is reality *not something George Lucas or Steven Spielberg wrote.



*"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. 
GOD made the Laws of Physics and is not bound by them.
Before the beginning GOD was.
Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing, and is bond by the Laws of Physics.*


Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "

Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Ceepea : "No, matter has always existed in some form or another. We have *no *reason to believe matter can be created or destroyed. "
> 
> Me:- If matter is here it got created do you have proof that something is able to come from nothing? *EXACTLY*


*EXACTLY.*

Matter *cannot *be created from 'nothing', therefore god *cannot *create matter from nothing. There is also *ZERO* evidence to support the idea that god actually exists.

Thanks for proving my point again! You're catching on!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

*"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. GOD made the Laws of Physics and is not bound by them. Before the beginning GOD was. Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing, and is bond by the Laws of Physics.*


Didn't see that paragraph?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

*Sighs*


If you only knew how much I care about you and that I'm trying to help you...

This is insanity "Ceepea" you claim you want to know the truth yet I have given you videos and information which contains the truth and explained the impossibility's of your cult theory. Your "preachers of Darwinism" put forth vaccines to kill the masses yet you believe them over visual, and actually information backed by science and reality, simply because they are rich and on television.
The information I have provided if not debatable in the least.
Ceepea you have been blessed to be here from the beginning and have all of this information bestowed upon you like me and the rest of the world that is privileged to be here at this pivotal in time right before Revelations.
You don't respond questions listed above in post 1707
You don't respond to the Sky Trumpets
You don't respond to the Blood Moon Tetrad being on a HOLY DAY each event and how Israel is now at a war with Hammas.
You don't respond to the Pope and His One World Religion
You don't respond to any of the Illuminati cover up videos
You don't respond to any agenda 21 or smart growth videos
You don't respond to the fact this "Illuminati" admits to poisoning people with Vaccines
You don't respond to the "Aliens are from Hell" video which literally proves everything which I have been saying is true because of the New N.A.S.A footage that has been leaked to the world which is included in the film.

You are literally blinded by your own iniquity.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *"You think because GOD ALMIGHTY is the beginning and the end, you can state that the universe can be the same because it's following the same principal? That's completely erroneous. GOD made the Laws of Physics and is not bound by them. Before the beginning GOD was. Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing, and is bond by the Laws of Physics.*
> 
> 
> Didn't see that paragraph?


I saw it. It offers no evidence as to why it's true. 

First off, I don't think god is the beginning and/or the end, whatsoever. There's no evidence to support that position.

What you're doing is called 'special pleading' and it's a logical fallacy. You're saying "everything needs a creator, something can't come from nothing", and then you turn around and say "god doesn't need a creator, god can come from nothing".

Quit being so retarded, retard.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I saw it. It offers no evidence as to why it's true.
> 
> First off, I don't think god is the beginning and/or the end, whatsoever. There's no evidence to support that position.
> 
> ...


*Matter lacks the ability to create something from nothing, and is bond by the Laws of Physics.*
GOD made the Law's of Physics. So you saying matter has always been cannot be because it is obligated to these Laws.
GOD being omnipotent is bound by nothing.



If you only knew how much I care about you and that I'm trying to help you...

This is insanity "Ceepea" you claim you want to know the truth yet I have given you videos and information which contains the truth and explained the impossibility's of your cult theory. Your "preachers of Darwinism" put forth vaccines to kill the masses yet you believe them over visual, and actually information backed by science and reality, simply because they are rich and on television.
The information I have provided if not debatable in the least.
Ceepea you have been blessed to be here from the beginning and have all of this information bestowed upon you like me and the rest of the world that is privileged to be here at this pivotal in time right before Revelations.
You don't respond questions listed above in post 1707
You don't respond to the Sky Trumpets
You don't respond to the Blood Moon Tetrad being on a HOLY DAY each event and how Israel is now at a war with Hammas.
You don't respond to the Pope and His One World Religion
You don't respond to any of the Illuminati cover up videos
You don't respond to any agenda 21 or smart growth videos
You don't respond to the fact this "Illuminati" admits to poisoning people with Vaccines
You don't respond to the F.E.M.A Camps
You don't respond to the RFID Chip's which can by inserted to your skin by force because of Smart Growth and Agenda 21.
You don't respond to the "Aliens are from Hell" video which literally proves everything which I have been saying is true because of the New N.A.S.A footage that has been leaked to the world which is included in the film.

You are literally blinded by your own iniquity.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *Sighs*
> 
> 
> If you only knew how much I care about you and that I'm trying to help you...
> ...


It's all bullshit. All of it.

Sky trumpets are gravity waves, 'blood moon' is just a red moon, wars happen, and them *happening *is no more proof that god exists than a war *stopping *is proof that god doesn't exist. The pope didn't say he was going to get rid of the bible, you're a whack-job conspiracy theorist who believes anything he's told. The illuminati is a myth, and agenda 21 I don't give a fuck about.

Vaccines are backed by thousands of pieces of documented evidence, *they work* and have been working for decades. There's no proof that aliens have visited us, let alone that hell not only exits, but is releasing 'demons/aliens' upon us.

You're still assuming matter was 'created' when you've failed to provide any evidence of a 'creator', or even one shred of scientific data that points to 'creation', *LET ALONE A CHRISTIAN GOD CREATION. *

Shut the fuck up, and sit the fuck down, clown.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> It's all bullshit. All of it.
> 
> Sky trumpets are gravity waves, 'blood moon' is just a red moon, wars happen, and them *happening *is no more proof that god exists than a war *stopping *is proof that god doesn't exist. The pope didn't say he was going to get rid of the bible, you're a whack-job conspiracy theorist who believes anything he's told. The illuminati is a myth, and agenda 21 I don't give a fuck about.
> 
> ...


 
Clealy you didn't watch any of the videos..
LOL gravity waves... Just a red moon which happens on Passover with solar eclipse and Israel has a all out war with Hamas, and yes the Pope did say to do away with THE DOCTRINE which is THE HOLY BIBLE.. Illuminati a myth?
The music Industry, politicians it's all a big joke? You don't care about Agenda 21 or Smart growth? you should it applies to you, A lot of vaccines are filled with poisonous chemicals and William Gates said he love to use them to lower the World's population.
Also I posted that the man who made aids has admitted to it.
What about the Video of Aliens From Hell which Shows the Old World Moon bases and Old World people from before the Flood.
Which GOD do you think made Creation?
Because would I would love to explain the contradictions of that man made religion which took a few verses from The Old Testament.

If you don't want to have a serious discussion you are just showing immaturity in your actions.

Also you didn't answer any questions from post 1707.

Revelations is coming people now is the time to repent, Blood Moons and Solar Eclipse ends next year get ready for extreme changes and the Seven Year Tribulation.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Clealy you didn't watch any of the videos..
> LOL gravity waves... Just a red moon which happens on Passover with solar eclipse and Israel has a all out war with Hamas, and yes the Pope did say to do away with THE DOCTRINE which is THE HOLY BIBLE.. Illuminati a myth?
> The music Industry, politicians it's all a big joke? You don't care about Agenda 21 or Smart growth? you should it applies to you, A lot of vaccines are filled with poisonous chemicals and William Gates said he love to use them to lower the World's population.
> Also I posted that the man who made aids has admitted to it.
> ...


You are a whack-job conspiracy theorist. Because you believe _anything,_ it's damn near impossible to take you seriously. 

There are chemicals in vaccines, that in the right quantities, *can be toxic*. Luckily, the people making the vaccines know this, and aren't inept, so the amount of the chemicals never exceeds a certain threshold..... the _*toxic*_ threshold. 

I don't think there was a 'creation'. I've already said this many times. There's no reason to believe an intelligent force had any hand in how the universe came to be. 

If you had *evidence*, you wouldn't need *faith.*


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You are a whack-job conspiracy theorist. Because you believe _anything,_ it's damn near impossible to take you seriously.
> 
> There are chemicals in vaccines, that in the right quantities, *can be toxic*. Luckily, the people making the vaccines know this, and aren't inept, so the amount of the chemicals never exceeds a certain threshold..... the _*toxic*_ threshold.
> 
> ...


 
Well the vaccines that I was talking about were the Vaccines given to Pregnant women but if you fail to educate yourself how can I have a intelligent conversation with you?

You don't know what you don't know... But it's your own fault you won't educate yourself. You also avoided all of my questions and other statements.
Furthermore Faith in GOD isn't believing that GOD is real. It's believing that HIS ways are righteous and perfect and HIS plain is awesome, and that your past Sin of your old life is dead and you are born again under the Blood which HIS only begotten Son shed and got crucified for.
Many will confess JESUS CHRIST is LORD but not all may enter Heaven.

Every famous person throwing up Illuminati symbols, proven Illuminati attacks on Americans, the list goes on and on... Japan has issued they know 911 was by the Illuminati, this literally has been proven but you continue to cling denial, even if you don't watch information given to you or read it. It is still real and happening weather you want to accept it or not.
The illuminati is real weather you want to accept it or not.
Just like GOD and HIS SON LORD JESUS CHRIST.
Just like Heaven and Hell.
And their is literally the evidence on this forum to prove all of it.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well the vaccines that I was talking about were the Vaccines given to Pregnant women but if you fail to educate yourself how can I have a intelligent conversation with you?
> 
> You don't know what you don't know... But it's your own fault you won't educate yourself. You also avoided all of my questions and other statements.
> Furthermore Faith in GOD isn't believing that GOD is real. It's believing that HIS ways are righteous and perfect and HIS plain is awesome, and that your past Sin of your old life is dead and you are born again under the Blood which HIS only begotten Son shed and got crucified for.
> ...


I require actual evidence before making a belief. You just watch a youtube video and believe every word of it. You're not qualified to teach anyone, anything, you can't tell fact from fiction and credible from incredible.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

And if you won't believe what I type and ask for evidence but wont click a video to hear some illuminati member confess to something...
or a scientist show you the chemicals which they are giving to pregnant women..
or a Link to show the Laws which have been passed...
or a video of a Illuminati terrorist attack caught on film which proves it's the Illuminati
or a video from N.A.S.A
or even simply reply to questions that prove your idea of what the world is, is so far from the truth your dangerously blind to reality.
Who do you think you're fooling but yourself? Honestly...
People who want to live forever and worship GOD can simply pray and ask for communication for proof or literally click any of these links or read any statements I have said.
The only people you and the group which follows your desires will fool is yourselves, If you think by making incoherent statements, with insults and spam at a attempt to burry which I have posted will somehow change the reality that you live in, or you won't be held responsible for your actions without repenting because you never knew the truth or something ir a lie, I told you the truth and you already knew before you ever read a message from me. I just have proven it blatantly and have been a reminder.
If you think that by your spam less people will see what I have said and will continue to live their lives in Sin and make the punishment for you less sever you are also very wrong. Not only will you not ever be able to stop someone from finding the truth but it will definitely not do you any good to try to keep people from knowing the truth of GOD, this would make your punishment more severe.
I strongly suggest you repent and change your lifestyle, then you will be happy.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> And if you won't believe what I type and ask for evidence but wont click a video to hear some illuminati member confess to something...
> or a scientist show you the chemicals which they are giving to pregnant women..
> or a Link to show the Laws which have been passed...
> or a video of a Illuminati terrorist attack caught on film which proves it's the Illuminati
> ...


What is evidence to you, is not evidence to me and other critical thinkers.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

Baffling unwillingness to educate yourself.

You haven't watched or read anything I have posted... That makes it easier to suggest I guess for you to say it's not evidence?
Do you watch the news?


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Baffling unwillingness to educate yourself.
> 
> You haven't watched or read anything I have posted... That makes it easier to suggest I guess for you to say it's not evidence?
> Do you watch the news?


I've read too much and watched too many things you've posted. I've lost valuable time on your incredible, unsourced, non-scientific bullshit, you call 'evidence' and 'proof'.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I've read too much and watched too many things you've posted. I've lost valuable time on your incredible, unsourced, non-scientific bullshit, you call 'evidence' and 'proof'.


You refuse to research anything for yourself because I have posted too many things you disagree with. You haven't researched these things but they upset you so you automatically know they are false?
That makes zero sense.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

If you only knew how much I care about you and that I'm trying to help you...

This is insanity "Ceepea" you claim you want to know the truth yet I have given you videos and information which contains the truth and explained the impossibility's of your cult theory. Your "preachers of Darwinism" put forth vaccines to kill the masses yet you believe them over visual, and actually information backed by science and reality, simply because they are rich and on television.
The information I have provided if not debatable in the least.
Ceepea you have been blessed to be here from the beginning and have all of this information bestowed upon you like me and the rest of the world that is privileged to be here at this pivotal in time right before Revelations.
You don't respond questions listed above in post 1707
You don't respond to the Sky Trumpets
You don't respond to the Blood Moon Tetrad being on a HOLY DAY each event and how Israel is now at a war with Hammas.
You don't respond to the Pope and His One World Religion
You don't respond to any of the Illuminati cover up videos
You don't respond to F.E.M.A Camps
You don't respond to RFID Chip
You don't respond to the fallen angel at the dome of the rock
You don't respond to any agenda 21 or smart growth videos, you have no idea what laws have been passed in the United States..
You don't respond to the fact this "Illuminati" admits to poisoning people with Vaccines who are pregnant because of mercury an ect.
You don't respond to the fact Robert Gallo has been caught red handed he made AIDS
You don't respond to the "Aliens are from Hell" video which literally proves everything which I have been saying is true because of the New N.A.S.A footage that has been leaked to the world which is included in the film.
You respond to nothing, you can't even answer questions from post 1707 on the last page. You literally come here to troll and contribute nothing to this thread, with no sincere statement in all of these hundred pages. First you came asking questions hoping I couldn't answer and when I did and showed your completely wrong and have been living a lie you just started saying insane insults and post gay pictures and avoid all conversations and completely shut down.

You are literally blinded by your own and hate. If you think not watching the News or keeping currant on what's going on around the World is somehow connected with me you're wrong. I find it hard to believe that you don't notice the Illuminati in the music industry unless your completely living disconnected from society but your online so I don't see how this can be.
Your only hurting yourself by running from News and most importantly THE HOLY BIBLE. But also the fact you seem so in clueless on everything leaves me very worried for your soul.
I presented that video Aliens are from Hell and in it is Leaked N.A.S.A Footage proving you can't deny GOD's existence after what you will see. But you say you don't want to watch it LOL I bet you don't.. You should because in one Prayer of saying sorry and you need and love GOD, you would be forever blessed by GOD with unfathomable pleasure and joy in Heaven. And on Earth.
But in truth I think you have watched it, so instead of having to admit your wrong and GOD's way of life is right. You are choosing to deny watching it.

This is hard to watch Ceepea, I suggest you repent and make a new account. It doesn't matter that your 33 (if you really are) you can repent because LORD JESUS CHRIST AND THE MOST HIGH HOLY ONE made a way for you to escape your sentence.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I pity Him...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 23, 2014)

Repeatedly asking me to respond to the same shit I've already responded to isn't winning a debate or giving your beliefs any merit. 

I have one single question for you. 

How do you know the links your posting are credible?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 23, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Repeatedly asking me to respond to the same shit I've already responded to isn't winning a debate or giving your beliefs any merit.
> 
> I have one single question for you.
> 
> How do you know the links your posting are credible?


Not answering my questions doesn't involve a source, everything I have mentioned is fact and can be looked up on any search engine so can use your own sources this is really depressing to see a grown man act so stubborn as to not research information and refuse to educate himself on issue which he is obsessed with.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 23, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Not answering my questions doesn't involve a source, everything I have mentioned is fact and can be looked up on any search engine so can use your own sources this is really depressing to see a grown man act so stubborn as to not research information and refuse to educate himself on issue which he is obsessed with.


Still not answering the question. What could you be so afraid of?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jul 23, 2014)

Who is going to win this debate?

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 24, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Not answering my questions doesn't involve a source, everything I have mentioned is fact and can be looked up on any search engine so can use your own sources this is really depressing to see a grown man act so stubborn as to not research information and refuse to educate himself on issue which he is obsessed with.


"Everything I've mentioned is a fact" - *Prove it! You keep failing MISERABLY at providing any evidence to support your whack-job conspiracy theories. *

All you've done so far is post some ridiculous youtube videos, and claim they're factual.

You understand that claiming something is factual and* it actually being factual* are two different things, right?

Show me the evidence that supports these supposed 'factual videos' you keep posting. Where are the angels blowing these trumpets? Where are the videos of demons coming from hell? Why haven't biologists stated there's a new species?

I can find myriad credible articles that debunk your silly claims, show me one that supports them.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 24, 2014)

]If you only knew how much I care about you and that I'm trying to help you...

This is insanity "Ceepea" you claim you want to know the truth yet I have given you videos and information which contains the truth and explained the impossibility's of your cult theory. Your "preachers of Darwinism" put forth vaccines to kill the masses yet you believe them over visual, and actually information backed by science and reality, simply because they are rich and on television.
The information I have provided if not debatable in the least.
Ceepea you have been blessed to be here from the beginning and have all of this information bestowed upon you like me and the rest of the world that is privileged to be here at this pivotal in time right before Revelations.
You don't respond questions listed above in post 1707
You don't respond to the Sky Trumpets
You don't respond to the Blood Moon Tetrad being on a HOLY DAY each event and how Israel is now at a war with Hammas.
You don't respond to the Pope and His One World Religion
You don't respond to any of the Illuminati cover up videos
You don't respond to F.E.M.A Camps
You don't respond to RFID Chip
You don't respond to the fallen angel at the dome of the rock
You don't respond to any agenda 21 or smart growth videos, you have no idea what laws have been passed in the United States..
You don't respond to the fact this "Illuminati" admits to poisoning people with Vaccines who are pregnant because of mercury an ect.
You don't respond to the fact Robert Gallo has been caught red handed he made AIDS
You don't respond to the "Aliens are from Hell" video which literally proves everything which I have been saying is true because of the New N.A.S.A footage that has been leaked to the world which is included in the film.
You respond to nothing, you can't even answer questions from post 1707 on the last page. You literally come here to troll and contribute nothing to this thread, with no sincere statement in all of these hundred pages. First you came asking questions hoping I couldn't answer and when I did and showed your completely wrong and have been living a lie you just started saying insane insults and post gay pictures and avoid all conversations and completely shut down.

You are literally blinded by your own and hate. If you think not watching the News or keeping currant on what's going on around the World is somehow connected with me you're wrong. I find it hard to believe that you don't notice the Illuminati in the music industry unless your completely living disconnected from society but your online so I don't see how this can be.
Your only hurting yourself by running from News and most importantly THE HOLY BIBLE. But also the fact you seem so in clueless on everything leaves me very worried for your soul.
I presented that video Aliens are from Hell and in it is Leaked N.A.S.A Footage proving you can't deny GOD's existence after what you will see. But you say you don't want to watch it LOL I bet you don't.. You should because in one Prayer of saying sorry and you need and love GOD, you would be forever blessed by GOD with unfathomable pleasure and joy in Heaven. And on Earth.
But in truth I think you have watched it, so instead of having to admit your wrong and GOD's way of life is right. You are choosing to deny watching it.

This is hard to watch Ceepea, I suggest you repent and make a new account. It doesn't matter that your 33 (if you really are) you can repent because LORD JESUS CHRIST AND THE MOST HIGH HOLY ONE made a way for you to escape your sentence.


What do you want me to do just repost everything over from a different source? Why would N.A.S.A footage, first hand admittance from culprits in a confession, Live News, White house Web sites laws, science astronomers and N.A.S.A website, The Country of Japan, The Country of Russia, Common sense questions, you also have no answers or generally even a hint as to who you are or how you got here by the way, and that lack of a answer doesn't seem to be a problem to you, but you absolutely know everyone else in the World releasing news must be a large conspiracy to trick your from stop watching pornography or something is very delusional...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 24, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> ]If you only knew how much I care about you and that I'm trying to help you...
> 
> This is insanity "Ceepea" you claim you want to know the truth yet I have given you videos and information which contains the truth and explained the impossibility's of your cult theory. Your "preachers of Darwinism" put forth vaccines to kill the masses yet you believe them over visual, and actually information backed by science and reality, simply because they are rich and on television.
> The information I have provided if not debatable in the least.
> ...


And you STILL haven't begun to answer the question. The hoops you jump through to avoid it is amazing and, more importantly, entertaining...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 24, 2014)

What do you want me to do just repost everything over from a different source? Why would N.A.S.A footage, first hand admittance from culprits in a confession, Live News, White house Web sites laws, science astronomers and N.A.S.A website, The Country of Japan, The Country of Russia, Common sense questions, you also have no answers or generally even a hint as to who you are or how you got here by the way, and that lack of a answer doesn't seem to be a problem to you, but you absolutely know everyone else in the World releasing news must be a large *conspiracy* to trick your from stop watching pornography or something is very delusional...

Reality isn't trying to trick you into worshipping GOD LOL, this is really the way it is. I know you may have been lied to and presented information in a suggestive way by someone of authority in todays society years ago. But this is July 24, 2014 now and the future is going to be getting more and more revealing. 
I have answered every question asked by everyone on this thread. It is my questions that remain to be answered from post 1707. And those are just a few I could literally go on for days as to how impossible it would be for the information that has been presented to you could be wrong. And how the things which the few select individuals on here who stalk this thread have literally, impossible explanations on their statements. And no explanations to any questions and no explanations as how I and the World could be wrong and this point in time in 2014 July 24, 2014.
These select individuals resort to spam and insults each chance I post, rather then contributing themselves in a serious manner with conduct and being sincere they would rather spend their own lives trying to keep information from people.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 24, 2014)

Wow,,I cant believe that this POS thread is STILL going!!GD, you are the true delusional here,everyone can see this,faithful in God or not.Either you are truely in need of mental therapy or just a sockpuppet of a member on this site just getting its jolly's by attempting to f#[email protected] with intelligent people.I miss the days where Heisenberg would delete truely idiotic threads like this one from this section of the forums.GD your points if they can even be called such a thing, go nowhere fast,as you attempt to preach things truely unknowable by anyone,your crusade of ignorance is a futile one.You only harbor ideas and spout no truth in the least as it is just your skewed opinions you attempt to project.Just face it and give up,preach your nonsense elswhere,as the hole you have dug for yourself is only getting filled with your own BS.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 24, 2014)

it is funny how when a person gets feed up with doing their shit [sin] when they stop... everybody is going to hell why weren't they preaching then...oh and by the way book people...from your book...
*Rom 5:19* For as by one man's disobedience many were made sinners, so by the obedience of one shall many be made righteous. it was finished... now get over it


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know what the mods are even doing anymore....

This complete bullshit never would have happened a year or two ago

The same posts over and over again..... it's such bullshit.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 25, 2014)

Because of the *massive *amount of spam on the thread I made which consist of gay pornography and insults I have decided to make a quick recap of certain key events to spare *you* the reader from the obscene post of a few select individuals who stalk this thread.
The first thing I will discuss is the leaked footage from N.A.S.A which completely validates THE HOLY BIBLE and dismisses all thoughts of the promoted lack of idea and answers commonly mentioned by people who do deny THE GREATNESS and GLORY of GOD 



 If you skip to the hour mark and around six minutes the leaked film will begin, even a little sooner actually.. Watch it while sitting down...

These are warnings from GOD to us, that have never happened before, and proven not faked.








 
This is what we are currently going through the first Sign of the Blood Moon has already happened these events will continue into next year. Here is a video description of these events which include the dates falling on Holy Biblical days, and when they have happened before along with what happened when these events last appeared. Each time majored changes happened to Israel, which brings us to the War with Hamas. Also because these events fall onto Holy Day's it's apparent these Tetrads witch include a solar eclipse have the most significant value. Furthermore it mentions "young men having visions" this *did* happen to me while this thread was up. To read about what I briefly, very briefly saw go to page39 post767




 


This is a video of the Pope claiming a One World Religion and to remove "doctrine" (THE HOLY BIBLE) from this New Religion.
All major denominations have apparently agreed.



 This video includes Blaspheme statements claim he is the "spirit" of a dead Prophet who is in Heaven, Pastor Ken Coplan talking in "tongues" a fake Jibberish langue made up and accepted when THE HOLY BIBLE mentions speaking in tongues it was talking about the 12 Apostles who LORD JESUS CHRIST gave the ability to speak a different real langue such as Latin just for a example for purposes for teaching the Gospel. Also this Ken Coplan has weird snake eyes while speaking in his fake langue ( or maybe it's demonic )
The Pope and Church Worshipping Lucifer at mass saying the most blasphemous thing's I have ever heard.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jc61xBfcGI
The Pope Committing the abomination of desolations at Solomon's Temple.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYObuCTcwn4

Now if you read Revelations you hear about the horrible things happening to World especially Babylon (the strongest Nation so America). Revelations talks about the dominance of the complete World, the "leader" of this massive Army will control everything.
There will be absolute chaos and pure genocide of Christians and Billions of others. Sadly this is what's happening before our eyes.
They have killed your relatives and mocked you in front of your face without you ever knowing. It literally pains me to tell the American people this. The rest of the Nation all ready knows far more then the common American citizen. This is other Country's proving to you that this is the Case, this is a *real video *clip of Japanese Political Conference with Prime Minister proving that 911 was a inside attack on it's own people by a "Shadow Government" Commonly called "Illuminati" which has connections with the "Club of Rome" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WdlfIhmCUw
This first hand video of witnesses proves not just planes took down the World Trade Centers (now called One World)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wXcJA-et0
This is the Satanic Ritual they did on Ground Zero (where the World Trade Towers were) on public television.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXxVOSS3aNk
There are more like Sandy Hook page 79 and 83 and . Watch for the upcoming random shooting sprees the Government will be planning them, to push the objective or removing guns.

These attacks on Americans are designed for us to give up our rights as a Nation. Rights like right to bear arms which has been taken from Americans. http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrybell/2012/07/10/the-u-n-arms-trade-treaty-are-our-2nd-amendment-rights-part-of-the-deal/
This is just one of the many *civil rights *which have been taken from Americans without them knowing about it. Make no mistake just because a few states haven't initiated this doesn't mean it's going to be different in the long run. I know some states you can still buy guns but, be aware *preparation* *are* being made to change that. Like the billions of hollow point ammunition purchased. When it's against the Geneva Convention war Laws to use hollow point ammunition in War. Also shooting ranges don't allow hollow points because the shatter and ricochet. Most states these Laws are in action like Massachusetts, in order to buy a firearm you would have to be given direct authority from the Police Chief and he can deny *anyone* he wants. Unless of course you want to buy 1800 Century Black Powder Musket. (less lethal then a Bow and arrow) Even pepper spray requires a license in Massachusetts. So we see this has already begun in almost all states Massachusetts is just one for a example. A ironic one at that seeing as how the license plate read "Live free or die"


And all other civil rights have been removed too. I have merely mentioned the gun ban first because it's beyond suspicious the Government begun to remove and stop arming the public. Here is a brief description of the 900 page Bill which was passed by the United Nations although it was never passed by Congress is was Executive Order Signed by President Obama (President Override possible thanks to *Patriot* *Act* from 911) initiating Agenda/Smart Growth. Which he has done. Along with other Presidents before him (http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/10/30/for-the-record-examines-the-u-n-s-agenda-21-46-states-and-counting/
These Laws are being implemented in our society now. They are in effect now.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_growth
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agenda_21
"Agenda 21 envisions a global scheme for healthcare, education, nutrition, agriculture, labor, production, and consumption. A summary version titled AGENDA 21: The Earth Summit Strategy to Save Our Planet (Earthpress, 1993), calls for “…a profound reorientation of all human society, unlike anything the world has ever experienced—a major shift in the priorities of both governments and individuals and an unprecedented redeployment of human and financial resources.” The report emphasizes that “This shift will demand a concern for the environmental consequences of every human action be integrated into individual and collective decision-making at every level.”---I.C.E.I Website states International Council for Local environmental Initiative their Website.
I have included the Map which was presented in the U.N meeting.
USA Government can legal kill or detain you forever without submitting a reason http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Defense_Authorization_Act_for_Fiscal_Year_2012 because of these Executive Orders by this President and the past (search skull and bones) and growing bills being passed to make Agenda 21 and Smart Growth be completed ( aka New World Order). While you do research to see what's inside these Bills you will see how it's been kept from the public on purpose, it's not easy to find. Because the U.N didn't label it a treaty or legally binding it remains completely off the Radar from mainstream public they labeled it a "Blue Print" well if you plain to do something and act spending millions of dollars on this cause I guess it can be label a Blue Print.... And gives the loop hole to change the Constitution! What a complete insult to peoples intelligence.

I have a lot more to address the Border Crisis, F.E.M.A Concentration Camps, RFID, Chips. And other issue that is beyond shocking. But I have to stay in the 1,500 characters per post.
Do your own research get out there and get away from the television and video games. Embrace GOD and HIS SON JESUS CHRIST your savior and GOD over you. Before the coming of the horrible events and the return of THE SON OF GOD.
*Hallelujah*!
Day by day your rights and resources are disappearing around you, and the battle for your mind about American Citizens right to defend themselves with guns is placed in your mind as evil by staged events, and reinforced by paid or threatened Political figures as well as defended by those who have bought the lies.
As you the Reader should know by now this is One World Order made by the U.N so many Nations are ahead of us on Agenda 21 and Smart growth. Australia already has it firearms taken away. See for yourself and see what happens to "crime" the reason why the U.N said it's removing guns. The real reason? To remove your rights and to begin finish Agenda 21 and Smart growth
All of the information is leaked and open to the public now. The gloves are off watch the wheels turn. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyS3CEIbpJo One world One Leader absolute corruption One religion the removed THE HOLY BIBLE. Like I said I have more to tell stay tuned.
Also I can't post "Agenda 21 Population Map North America" because of copyright issues search any search engine for those keywords and it will bring it up no problem.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Because of the *massive *amount of spam on the thread I made which consist of gay pornography and insults I have decided to make a quick recap of certain key events to spare *you* the reader from the obscene post of a few select individuals who stalk this thread.
> The first thing I will discuss is the leaked footage from N.A.S.A which completely validates THE HOLY BIBLE and dismisses all thoughts of the promoted lack of idea and answers commonly mentioned by people who do deny THE GREATNESS and GLORY of GOD
> 
> 
> ...







Make sure you wear a foil hat....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 25, 2014)

What's that the 20th time you have posted that? Within one minute of me posting you respond too.. 
Interesting...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What's that the 20th time you have posted that? Within one minute of me posting you respond too..
> Interesting...


Not a fan of people repeatedly posting the same thing?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 25, 2014)

Made by King David the Nephilim Slayer in his Hebrew Language ( Way after the Flood with the Ark which Noah made with technology from the Fallen Angels!) If that shocks you, you didn't pay attention in post 1736 above^^ Here enjoy some truth in your Life which was removed by Constantine and the Catholic Church (refer to above post 1736)




Read the Book of Jude in THE HOLY BIBLE is verifies this true or do research into Constantine.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 25, 2014)

An ark is an extremely primitive boat.

If that's the best tech angels have, they suck. lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 25, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> An ark is an extremely primitive boat.
> 
> If that's the best tech angels have, they suck. lol


The boat is called the Ark like Ark of the Covenant. You don't know what the definition of Ark means.So your wrong see post 1736 for undeniable proof. It held all of GOD's Chosen Creation. It wasn't "primitive"
I also notice your whole point of posting like it always is, is to deny evidence which is so absolute that it can not be a argumentative topic. With post of some type of cheap laugh? Do you know why that is? Because it's brainwashing. Comedy stimulates the brains "feel good function" thus making it the most powerful type of common mind control. Think about all these big budget comedy's and what it's about. Who they are attempting to mock and how they are telling you to live. If you worship GOD in truth and Spirit you don't want to mock anyone, you wan to help them. Thus you don't see this being used and the Evil forces use this to their advantage.
Mind Control is very very serious and a huge part of the Illuminati deception. Their most powerful tool. Well is until Agenda 21 is complete then a bullet will be.
Stay tuned I have more info containing serious events and not to mention I will be continue to mention new events when I can things are happening so fast now and so many topics it's just another tactic. Millions of issues but you can only address one at a time, and time will run out soon so we will all be distracted.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> What do you want me to do just repost everything over from a different source? Why would N.A.S.A footage, first hand admittance from culprits in a confession, Live News, White house Web sites laws, science astronomers and N.A.S.A website, The Country of Japan, The Country of Russia, Common sense questions, you also have no answers or generally even a hint as to who you are or how you got here by the way, and that lack of a answer doesn't seem to be a problem to you, but you absolutely know everyone else in the World releasing news must be a large *conspiracy* to trick your from stop watching pornography or something is very delusional...
> 
> Reality isn't trying to trick you into worshipping GOD LOL, this is really the way it is. I know you may have been lied to and presented information in a suggestive way by someone of authority in todays society years ago. But this is July 24, 2014 now and the future is going to be getting more and more revealing.
> I have answered every question asked by everyone on this thread. It is my questions that remain to be answered from post 1707. And those are just a few I could literally go on for days as to how impossible it would be for the information that has been presented to you could be wrong. And how the things which the few select individuals on here who stalk this thread have literally, impossible explanations on their statements. And no explanations to any questions and no explanations as how I and the World could be wrong and this point in time in 2014 July 24, 2014.
> These select individuals resort to spam and insults each chance I post, rather then contributing themselves in a serious manner with conduct and being sincere they would rather spend their own lives trying to keep information from people.


You STILL haven't answered the question. Truly incredible. Do you not understand the question? I could try different versions of the question if you think it would help you...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The boat is called the Ark like Ark of the Covenant. You don't know what the definition of Ark means.So your wrong see post 1736 for undeniable proof. It held all of GOD's Chosen Creation. It wasn't "primitive"
> I also notice your whole point of posting like it always is, is to deny evidence which is so absolute that it can not be a argumentative topic. With post of some type of cheap laugh? Do you know why that is? Because it's brainwashing. Comedy stimulates the brains "feel good function" thus making it the most powerful type of common mind control. Think about all these big budget comedy's and what it's about. Who they are attempting to mock and how they are telling you to live. If you worship GOD in truth and Spirit you don't want to mock anyone, you wan to help them. Thus you don't see this being used and the Evil forces use this to their advantage.
> Mind Control is very very serious and a huge part of the Illuminati deception. Their most powerful tool. Well is until Agenda 21 is complete then a bullet will be.
> Stay tuned I have more info containing serious events and not to mention I will be continue to mention new events when I can things are happening so fast now and so many topics it's just another tactic. Millions of issues but you can only address one at a time, and time will run out soon so we will all be distracted.


Post 1736 is absolutely undeniable proof that you are a credulous idiot. The only thing that would prove the ark was real and held all the animals of the world is if we found the ark, it was verified to be made at the same time as the fables in the bible, and there was identifiable DNA samples from animals that weren't in that area. Even then that's not proof that god had anything to do with it, just that somehow a man made an ark and had animals from various parts of the world stored in it. That still wouldn't prove that there was a flood that destroyed the entire world, that god commanded the 'flood' to happen, or that anything else in the bible is true.


----------



## tortie (Jul 26, 2014)

The whole Ark story proves that Bible is total nonsense. If the whole world was underwater for more than a month, there would be zero plants left for the herbivores to eat, not to mention carnivores will hunt down all the remaining pair of animals that cant fly once they were out of the magical ark. 

These animals will need a habitat to live on and something to eat. There will be no place left for them because all the plants and trees are dead. 

How can simple insects like bees which need flowers to make honey survive? 

The Bible itself says that Noahs daughters made him drunk and fucked him after the flood which makes killing the whole world because of sin useless since the remaining survivors were obviously sinners too. 

HE WAS FUCKING HIS DAUGHTERS. "I was drunk" is not a good alibi Noah. LOL. Just a crazy story.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)

tortie said:


> The whole Ark story proves that Bible is total nonsense. If the whole world was underwater for more than a month, there would be zero plants left for the herbivores to eat, not to mention carnivores will hunt down all the remaining pair of animals that cant fly once they were out of the magical ark.
> 
> These animals will need a habitat to live on and something to eat. There will be no place left for them because all the plants and trees are dead.
> 
> ...


Completely wrong on so many levels. I don't know what *you have read, but it wasn't THE HOLY BIBLE. Your langue and the huge lack of knowledge you have displayed worries me for the rest of Humanity..
Your sources of THE HOLY BIBLE, plant life, and ability to feed animals is contradicting to science and reality. Much like the Religion you are trying to insinuate "Atheism" is a religion in which you appoint yourself GOD is contradicting to reality and science.*


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

Lots of animals eat other animals. What did they eat on the ark? It wasn't other animals unless herbavores had virgin births too.....


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)

If anyone is wondering why this post is being stalked which contains forbidden here's why.

http://www.naturalnews.com/042093_internet_trolls_chat_rooms_federal_government.html

No wonder your all able to respond so quick day or night within one minute of me posting LOL


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

3.5h later.... 

You math skills are as shitty as your cognitive abilities.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually mentioning post like your response on page 87, to my post 1736. And other previous post. Where are those answers to my questions? Where are your comments on my post other then this foil post?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 26, 2014)

will what do you know there is one passage that came true...2Ti 4:3
For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine; but after their own lusts shall they heap to themselves teachers, having itching ears;
2Ti 4:4 And they shall turn away _their_ ears from the truth, and shall be turned unto fables... come on O man of religion bring forth that which is in your mind...bring forth your god show us your faith bring evidence of your god...the only thing you bring is other peoples words and the bible...  you have no proof because you have no god...


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

I already answered. You're a gullible dumbass and your videos are bullshit.

The people in the videos you post are as credulous as you are.

That is my answer, you foil hat wearing nincompoop.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 26, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> I already answered. You're a gullible dumbass and your videos are bullshit.
> 
> The people in the videos you post are as credulous as you are.
> 
> That is my answer, you foil hat wearing nincompoop.


in other words ghostdriver...where are your powers, where are your signs...  raise the dead heal the sick, give sight to the blind where is your faith!


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 26, 2014)

a day in the life of the nonbeliever...thanks for video tyler durden


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)

25 I, even I, am he that blotteth out thy transgressions for mine own sake, and will not remember thy sins.

21 That I may cause those that love me to inherit substance; and I will fill their treasures.

*In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.*

SOUNDS LIKE THE BEST DEAL EVER TO ME WHY REJECT *GOD*!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> 25 I, even I, am he that blotteth out thy transgressions for mine own sake, and will not remember thy sins.
> 
> 21 That I may cause those that love me to inherit substance; and I will fill their treasures.
> 
> ...


Because there's no evidence to support the idea that god exists? 

WORDS mean nothing, evidence and testing mean everything.

Nighty night, princess.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)

Athletes who sold out


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 26, 2014)

People who gave up;

Ghostrider.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 27, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


>


Who the fuck cares? 

Another pointless post, from a pointless person.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

HOW TO CRASH THE FREEMASONS
Masonry swears its members to secrecy with grisly,
anatomically explicit oaths. A Master Freemason must "promise and
swear, that I will not write, print, stamp, stain, hew, cut,
carve, indent, paint, or engrave" the mysteries of his order
"under no less penalty than to have my throat cut across, my
tongue torn out by the roots, and my body buried in the rough
sands of the sea," according to one version of the oath. Tenth-
degree Masons "consent to have my body opened perpendicularly, and
to be exposed for eight hours in the open air, that the venomous
flies may eat my entrails" if they talk. Even the Shriners, a
"fun" order, may incur "the fearful penalty of having my eyeballs
pierced to the center with a three-edged blade."
Be that as it may, the secrets of the Masons are preserved in
certain arcane tracts, pamphlets, and books. These are sold only
by Masonic supply houses -- the firms that sell fezzes, banners,
plaques, jewels, and other regalia to lodges. The supply houses
take the secrecy seriously. Most will not sell booklets containing
club secrets to anyone who cannot show a Masonic ID. BIG SECRETS
came across a Chicago firm, however, that works by mail order. The
Geo. Lauterer Corporation publishes an illustrated catalog of
lodge gear. It offers over a hundred Masonic and other fraternal
manuscripts. We obtained a sampling of titles.
American Masonry differs in certain particulars from British
or Continental Masonry. Rituals may vary from lodge to lodge.
Masonic tracts do not always agree. Except where noted, the
information below is taken from two of Lauterer's titles,
RICHARDSON'S MONITOR OF FREEMASONRY by a pseudonymous Benjamin
Henry Day, and INITIATION STUNTS by Lieutenant Beale Cormack.
The Secret Handshake
It's a regular handshake, except that you press your forefinger
hard into the other's palm. The thumb presses against the base
joints of the second and third fingers. It looks pretty much like
any other handshake; only the person shaking hands can feel the
difference.
The Secret Password
"Tubal-Cain" is the secret password of a Master Mason. But some
lodges have their own passwords.
The Secret Word
Not to be confused with the password. The Word (always
capitalized) is so secret that initiates are taught it one letter
at a time. First they learn A, then O, then M, and finally I. The
Word is IAOM.
You never get a straight story as to what it means. As best
as anyone can figure, it is the ineffable name of God, or some
approximation thereof. The Word (or Name) is a tongue-twister. It
takes some practice to get it right. The following pronunciation
guide is from MASONRY AND ITS SYMBOLS IN THE LIGHT OF THINKING AND
DESTINY by Harold Waldwin Percival:
The Name is pronounced as follows: It is started by
opening the lips with an "ee" sound graduating into
a broad "a" as the mouth opens wider with lips
forming an oval shape and then graduating the sound
to "o" as the lips form a circle, and again
modulating to an "m" sound as the lips close to a
point. This point resolves itself to a point within
the head.
Expressed phonetically the Name is "EE-Ah-Oh-
Mmm" and is pronounced with one continuous out-
breathing with a slight nasal tone in the manner
described above. It can be correct and properly
expressed with its full power only by one who has
brought his physical body to a state of
perfection...
The Shriners' Recognition Test
According to a Lauterer manuscript, this is how two Shriners
recognize each other:
Q: Then I presume you are a Noble?
A: I am so accepted by all men of noble birth.
Q: Have you traveled any?
A: I have.
Q: From where to what place have you traveled?
A: Traveled east over the hot burning sands of the desert.
Q: Where were you stopped at?
A: At the devil's pass.
Q: What were you requested to do?
A: I was requested to contribute a few drops of urine.
Q: Why were you requested to do this?
A: As a token of my renouncing the wiles and evils of the world
and granted permission to worship at the Shrine.
Q: At what Shrine did you worship?
A: At the Shrine of Islam.
Q: Did you ride?
A: Yes, I rode a camel until I paused to dismount.
Q: Then what did you do with your camel?
A: I tied him.
Q: Where did you tie him?
A: I tied him to a date tree, where all True Shriners should do
so.
BOTH: Yes, I pulled the Cord, rode the hump, I have traversed
the hot arid sands of the desert to find Peace and rest in
the quiet shades of the Oasis.
Initiation
There are two sides to Freemason initiations -- one a
standardized, sedate ritual; the other a highly variable set of
hazing stunts.
Prospective Masons must apply of their own free will.
Masons may not recruit friends at least not in theory. Proposed
members are investigated by a committee of lodge members. This
is often just a formality but may include, for instance, a
credit report. The committee reports on the candidate at a
lodge meeting. Members then vote.
The ballot box is the Lauterer catalog uses white balls and
black cubes. (Losers are blackcubed, not blackballed.) If there
is a single negative vote, the ballot is declared foul. The
lodgemaster (who sees how each member voted) may try to
convince dissenting members to reconsider. A negative verdict
on the second ballot is final.
Successful candidates are invited to the lodge for
initiation. There are three basic degrees: Entered Apprentice,
Fellow Craft, and Master Mason. Each has its own ritual.
Entered Apprentice candidates begin by taking off their
clothes to prove their gender (women may not become Masons). In
practice, this means taking off the pants and any jacket.
Underwear and shirt are kept on, but the shirt is unbuttoned
and pulled down to bare the left arm, shoulder, and breast.
The candidate is hoodwinked (blindfolded). A cabletow
(rope) is placed around the neck. (The Lauterer catalog's
hoodwink is simply a standard, black satin half-face mask --
without eyeholes -- secured with an elastic string. The
cabletow is a heavy blue rayon cord with tassels at both ends.)
Ideally, the cabletow is supposed to have four strands to
symbolize the four senses (they don't count touch). The
candidate is escorted to a room where three candles are
burning. One of the lodge members takes a mason's compass or
other sharp instrument and pricks the candidate's bared skin.
The candidate is instructed to recite a formula to the effect
that what he desires most is light. The other lodge members
remove his hoodwink and cabletow. Before the candidate are
three candles. He is told that the candles represent the sun,
the moon, and the master of the lodge.
The candidate gets a lecture on the symbolism of Masonry.
Visual aids are used (Lauterer sells a set of three lecture
charts and a set of 188 35-millimeter slides). He is given a
"lambskin," a white apron. Lauterer's lambskins are indeed
genuine lambskin, lined with cotton. They measure 13 inches by
15 inches or 14 inches by 16 inches. A triangular flap folds
down like the flap of an envelope. The lambskin is worn in
front, and a tie (tape or cord with tassels) fastens behind the
back.
A member of the lodge pretends to be a collector for a
needy cause and asks the candidate to donate. Lacking his
wallet, the candidate must refuse. The moral: Help the less
fortunate. Then the candidate is allowed to put his clothes
back on. He is taken before the master of the lodge. The master
tells him that he is now a Mason. The candidate is given the
working tools of the Apprentice, a twenty-four-inch gauge and a
gavel.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

The Freemason society is the Illuminati. (youtube music Industry Illuminati) The Freemason Society is the Catholic Church. The Catholic Church is Luciferianism. Luciferianism is the Illuminati.
One group, different branches with different advantages.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

Even those who serve them loyal will be betrayed by them and killed for a blood sacrifice to the Devil. As we see so much in the Illuminati music Industry and possibly Tony Palmer as one of the best examples. I say possibly because I haven't researched it yet.


Did you know they released Paul Walkers death a day before it happened? That's just one of the examples.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jul 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Even those who serve them loyal will be betrayed by them and killed for a blood sacrifice to the Devil. As we see so much in the Illuminati music Industry and possibly Tony Palmer as one of the best examples. I say possibly because I haven't researched it yet.
> 
> 
> Did you know they released Paul Walkers death a day before it happened? That's just one of the examples.


dude I don't usually say stuff like this...but you need some serious help if I was you I would stay off the internet and find something else to do with your time go volunteer at a homeless shelter or senior center...or something like that and keep your religion to yourself I don't think your god would be mad at you for that seriously dude you need to unwind


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2014)

You probably have no clue what this coin means. Both of my grandfathers were 33rd degree, they were the most honorable individuals I have ever known and were respected purely from personal conduct and deed by many outside of the masons.
Your conspiracy theories are nothing short of moronic fantasy.You truely do not know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you think drinking goats blood on a satanic pentagram doing Satan worship is acceptable?
Because that's clearly seen in this video..


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you think drinking goats blood on a satanic pentagram doing Satan worship is acceptable?
> Because that's clearly seen in this video..


How do you know that video is legitimate?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

Your family secret isn't secret anymore. If they reached the 33rd Degree like you claim they knew what they were doing..
The Masonic lodge has 3 basic divisions the blue lodge is where the first three degrees are earned. You will see a blue Masonic building in almost any town in this nation. Once a person achieves the third or Master Mason Degree, he then moves on in the degree work either in the York Rite or the Scottish Rite. Once a person reaches the 32nd degree he is then eligible to become a Shriner. The 33rd degree can be earned or it can be honorary. Some Presidents and other influential people have been given honorary 33rd degrees for public relations reasons. 

"Albert Pike, when he was Sovereign Grand Commander of the supreme council of the Grand Sovereign Inspectors General of the 33rd Degree wrote this:
"That which we say to a crowd is, we worship a God, but it is the God one adores with out superstition. To you, Sovereign Grand Inspectors General, we say this, that you may repeat it to the Brethren of the 32nd, 31st and the 30th degrees - The Masonic Religion should be, by all of us initiates of the high degrees, maintained in the purity of the Luciferian Doctrine….Yes Lucifer is God, and unfortunately Adonay is also God…. Thus the doctrine of Satanism is heresy…Lucifer, God of light and God of Good, is struggling for humanity against Adonay, God of darkness and evil."


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

The Shriners, plainly proclaim Allah to be God. Allah is believed by many to be another name for God, but in all actuality Allah is the name of the moon god worshipped by the Arabic tribe that Mohammed was born into.
Shriners are also known for their little red hats with a tassel. What people, including most Shriners don't know, is that hat called a Fez is named for a town in North Africa. In the 7th century Mohammed ordered the destruction of all infidels (anyone who would not bow to Allah) including all Christians. As the Muslim warriors swept across North Africa they came to Fez a Christian stronghold and they killed everyone in the town, they then dipped their hats in the blood of the Christians martyrs. They wore these blood red hats as a celebration of their victory and a warning to Christians, to convert to Islam or die. Have you ever driven by a Shriners temple? They are nothing more than an Islamic Masque. Many Masonic temples resemble an Egyptian tomb or temple.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

The Masons, Illuminati, Shriners, Muslim Devil worship plan of a New World Order is going to be thwarted by THE SON OF GOD.
Also the Masonic Lodges, Satanism, Catholic Church for short I will just say the group of the Damned.
The group of the damn is being mislead by demons which hate them and laugh because they think they have stolen your soul.
Your so confused, is it not obvious why your here? To decide your greatness in resisting temptation and battling evil?
Is it not obvious eternity is longer then your mortal life? Is it not obvious?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2014)

You seem to have such extensive knowledge of the free masons,such "knowledge" of existence.Surely that means you are among them,you really are a hypocrite GD.How else would you know such secrets of such a secretive society..... Oh ,,,youre invisible friend told you ,I guess that means your right about whatever.....Is it not obvious?Oh GD you glutton for punishment,go right ahead and put yourself through more agonizing hell.It is afterall...in your own head.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Your family secret isn't secret anymore. If they reached the 33rd Degree like you claim they knew what they were doing..
> The Masonic lodge has 3 basic divisions the blue lodge is where the first three degrees are earned. You will see a blue Masonic building in almost any town in this nation. Once a person achieves the third or Master Mason Degree, he then moves on in the degree work either in the York Rite or the Scottish Rite. Once a person reaches the 32nd degree he is then eligible to become a Shriner. The 33rd degree can be earned or it can be honorary. Some Presidents and other influential people have been given honorary 33rd degrees for public relations reasons.
> 
> "Albert Pike, when he was Sovereign Grand Commander of the supreme council of the Grand Sovereign Inspectors General of the 33rd Degree wrote this:
> "That which we say to a crowd is, we worship a God, but it is the God one adores with out superstition. To you, Sovereign Grand Inspectors General, we say this, that you may repeat it to the Brethren of the 32nd, 31st and the 30th degrees - The Masonic Religion should be, by all of us initiates of the high degrees, maintained in the purity of the Luciferian Doctrine….Yes Lucifer is God, and unfortunately Adonay is also God…. Thus the doctrine of Satanism is heresy…Lucifer, God of light and God of Good, is struggling for humanity against Adonay, God of darkness and evil."


lol, some of what you state is only half correct,but simply by default of your unremitting idiocy through which you have displayed and convey no actual understanding, through your posts,I will not elaborate any further on that statement.I will tell you this,in the course of history, Heresy has been a label upon that which was actualy truth in the face of the zeitgeist upheld by the epoch of the precedential law and religious doctrine of the time."Heresy" has a funny way of making certain indoctrinized people uncomfortable,namely the zealots who beleived without question,and slaughtered/ judged without question in the name of your "benevolent" god.The history of your dogma is littered with bloodshed of innocents.The "truth" of your Jesus Christ tragedy makes your ilk feel justified to indoctrinate in the name of peace,while the mural of the cross is a symbol of malice upon those who dare spoke actual truth of reality.Spare everyone the rhetoric GD.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> You seem to have such extensive knowledge of the free masons,such "knowledge" of existence.Surely that means you are among them,you really are a hypocrite GD.How else would you know such secrets of such a secretive society..... Oh ,,,youre invisible friend told you ,I guess that means your right about whatever.....Is it not obvious?Oh GD you glutton for punishment,go right ahead and put yourself through more agonizing hell.It is afterall...in your own head.





Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> lol, some of what you state is only half correct,but simply by default of your unremitting idiocy through which you have displayed and convey no actual understanding, through your posts,I will not elaborate any further on that statement.I will tell you this,in the course of history, Heresy has been a label upon that which was actualy truth in the face of the zeitgeist upheld by the epoch of the precedential law and religious doctrine of the time."Heresy" has a funny way of making certain indoctrinized people uncomfortable,namely the zealots who beleived without question,and slaughtered/ judged without question in the name of your "benevolent" god.The history of your dogma is littered with bloodshed of innocents.The "truth" of your Jesus Christ tragedy makes your ilk feel justified to indoctrinate in the name of peace,while the mural of the cross is a symbol of malice upon those who dare spoke actual truth of reality.Spare everyone the rhetoric GD.


hahah I'm laughing so hard I can't breath...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 28, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> View attachment 3215619
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
See So what we have learned is that everything I have typed to the public is true and you stated your a third generation Freemason and testifying it's all so true I must have inside information.

"Do not let a eavesdropper or a cowan anger you enough to engage in a conflict lest you reveal anything of importance. REMEMBER YOUR OBLIGATION!"

What happened?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> See So what we have learned is that everything I have typed to the public is true and you stated your a third generation Freemason and testifying it's all so true I must have inside information.
> 
> "Do not let a eavesdropper or a cowan anger you enough to engage in a conflict lest you reveal anything of importance. REMEMBER YOUR OBLIGATION!"
> 
> What happened?


Lmfao,hahaha how do you know that I just didnt lie about my post?I can make this shit up all day,what a gullible moron you truely are!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone can lie,even to you.You simply do not know how to tell what is actually true and false.I just proved it.You poor naive sap youre actually pretty boring.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 29, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> View attachment 3215619
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> You seem to have such extensive knowledge of the free masons,such "knowledge" of existence.Surely that means you are among them,you really are a hypocrite GD.How else would you know such secrets of such a secretive society..... Oh ,,,youre invisible friend told you ,I guess that means your right about whatever.....Is it not obvious?Oh GD you glutton for punishment,go right ahead and put yourself through more agonizing hell.It is afterall...in your own head.





Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> lol, some of what you state is only half correct,but simply by default of your unremitting idiocy through which you have displayed and convey no actual understanding, through your posts,I will not elaborate any further on that statement.I will tell you this,in the course of history, Heresy has been a label upon that which was actualy truth in the face of the zeitgeist upheld by the epoch of the precedential law and religious doctrine of the time."Heresy" has a funny way of making certain indoctrinized people uncomfortable,namely the zealots who beleived without question,and slaughtered/ judged without question in the name of your "benevolent" god.The history of your dogma is littered with bloodshed of innocents.The "truth" of your Jesus Christ tragedy makes your ilk feel justified to indoctrinate in the name of peace,while the mural of the cross is a symbol of malice upon those who dare spoke actual truth of reality.Spare everyone the rhetoric GD.


 
You broke the oath your a witness on a thread with almost 25,000 views and it's booming again. They can get to anyone if unprotected by GOD. Especially their own kind.
You should of remembered this is a thread for mass advertising 
They have certainly killed for less..


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

When will they get around to you?

By your logic you should be dead already.


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> hahah I'm laughing so hard I can't breath...



Keep that up.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 29, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> View attachment 3215619
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> lol, some of what you state is only half correct,but simply by default of your unremitting idiocy through which you have displayed and convey no actual understanding, through your posts,I will not elaborate any further on that statement.I will tell you this,in the course of history, Heresy has been a label upon that which was actualy truth in the face of the zeitgeist upheld by the epoch of the precedential law and religious doctrine of the time."Heresy" has a funny way of making certain indoctrinized people uncomfortable,namely the zealots who beleived without question,and slaughtered/ judged without question in the name of your "benevolent" god.The history of your dogma is littered with bloodshed of innocents.The "truth" of your Jesus Christ tragedy makes your ilk feel justified to indoctrinate in the name of peace,while the mural of the cross is a symbol of malice upon those who dare spoke actual truth of reality.Spare everyone the rhetoric GD.


I don't think you appreciate how many views this has and it *will have*. And how serious of a mistake that was.


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

And now the threats.

You know, anyone will pay $2 to see a raving lunatic.

But, we see you for free. That is your "views," you poor thing.

It's a train wreak. Do you even smoke pot? Maybe its not for you?


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't think he understands that the 'views' are mostly the same people over and over again. 

I also don't think he understands much of anything else either.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 29, 2014)

Doer said:


> And now the threats.
> 
> You know, anyone will pay $2 to see a raving lunatic.
> 
> ...


I didn't threaten him I told him that the self claimed "illuminati" take very aggressive (to say the least) forms of punishment for making public media slip ups like that. You know that I know that. Everyone reading knows that. I know more about the Freemason's then any of you members. If you knew what I knew, you wouldn't be a Freemason.
I will get to that in my next post.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't think you appreciate how many views this has and it *will have*. And how serious of a mistake that was.



Oh really now?How amusing........You laughing stock,idle threats from an idle fool.I dont care if youre thread has 1,000,000 views it dosent change the fact that it is nothing short of pure BS.The only reason there are so many views,is basicaly what BB stated and that youre a troll who fails miserably,How much failure can you truely exhibit?How much more pathetic can you get Ghosty?


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I didn't threaten him I told him that the self claimed "illuminati" take very aggressive (to say the least) forms of punishment for making public media slip ups like that. You know that I know that. Everyone reading knows that. I know more about the Freemason's then any of you members. If you knew what I knew, you wouldn't be a Freemason.
> I will get to that in my next post.


Just shut up how about? You are not among children. You have no special knowledge. You are not helping anyone. You are no Truth Bringer.

In fact, most all of us already know these old Illuminati and Free Mason horror stories from back in the 70s. And all of it is stories repeated from the 1870s, and all of that, just hogwash from the 1770s.

You are being boring.

If there were real Illuminate, as you describe, you would already have been killed. But, you make up your own protection.

So. It is just a fable, poor boy.


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, by the way, who says there are no Masons here?

It is simply that you are not. I was asked to join and I turned them down.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 29, 2014)

Well as it is common knowledge that the Illuminati has been in Political control for a very long time now. (They control virtually all aspects of the worlds resources too) 
Well it is common knowledge to certain Illuminati political people that these Freemasons are going to be thrown in with the civilians for execution to bring humanity down to their set goal of five hundred million. The typical 33rd Degree Mason would have a far better chance at surviving being a fit slave, or beautiful women. They want the best slaves possible.(all about selective breeding)
So will these local groups who have the ability to warn the public do so?
Or will they die by their brainwashing? Here is a video of how the Freemason Leaders and founders openly mock how stupid the members are.




Will the Freemason Nation ever realize that the big knowledge the seek is that their being played?
Will the Freemason Nation ever warn the public or Allow themselves to be executed by their own Leaders?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)

I wondered how he could just sneak into Bohemian Grove LOL... And why he never mentioned LORD JESUS CHRIST. And vaguely mentions the Rothchilds.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)

All these Freemasons claim to be atheist yet they worship Satan at their club house LOL
Talk about backing a losing side!
Never in my life have I seen such a Religious group that is so clueless to what's happening.
These Freemasons or "illuminati Freemasons" make up all these fake religions. Did you know that the Freemasons made up Mormonism? You see the Devil has many branches and many lies.
Catholic Church (actually most Church's are influenced by the Devil in some ways like Sunday worship but Catholicism was made up by the Rothchilds too, AKA illuminati.
Anyways despite all their ignorance THE HOLY BIBLE remains and books that were removed due to the fact so many ancient people were buried with THE HOLY BIBLE.
They are attempting the N.W.O Now and will be trying to remove GOD's words from the world (see Georgia Guide stones for example) Remember that movie book of Eli? They just love making entertainment that depicts upcoming events and symbolism of their extent of power of corruption in the World. (Search Sandy Hook Batman Dark knight)


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)

And then when they Graduate they become Shriners becoming publicly Muslim Also a Freemason AKA Rothchilds made Pagan religion lol


----------



## Growan (Jul 30, 2014)

Nobhead


----------



## Growan (Jul 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> And then when they Graduate they become Shriners and becoming publicly Muslim Also a Freemason AKA Rothchilds made Pagan religion lol


....made pagan religion? Explain, if you please.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)

Explaining the lies of David Icke


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I don't think you appreciate how many views this has and it *will have*. And how serious of a mistake that was.


It is true that this is a very long thread, especially considering its subject matter. But consider - it is an easy task to ingest something toxic and end up shitting hard for days on end. Those in close proximity to this event may tend to vomit in response. In the end, you are only left with a huge bucket full of foul excrement. It takes inspiration, knowledge and effort to build a thread that is positive and worthwhile...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 30, 2014)

Magicians use demonic possession for real witch craft.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 31, 2014)

I have some new information.... Very shocking..


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 31, 2014)

Apparently talking about these things "does not follow our rules" should put that in the rules then. No rude behavior and name calling (which is constantly spammed in my threads, all my threads) and no talking about Freemasonry and The Rothchilds.

ghostdriver,

Your message (Warning to all Freemasons. Unless your a millionaire your dying too in up coming geneocide.) contains inappropriate content:
Think about it 500 million out of 8 BILLION..
If your not in the rich 1% your going to be getting executed like the rest of the sheep. Now would be the time to *warn* your *family* and apologize to LORD JESUS CHRIST and GOD.
I love all of you. I hope you come to your senses.
Click to expand...
Please do not discuss content of this nature on our site. This does not follow our rules. Your message may have been removed or altered.

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site


----------



## sunni (Jul 31, 2014)

You're spamming the board same damn threads many of them
Read the terms and rules found in the vbottom of this page


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 1, 2014)

Computer runs fine yet it takes me over a half a hour to get to this thread, no matter what I clicked it brought me to the main page LOL Wait until you *ALL* see what I have to show you...
Talked to some Mason today told him the Password Tubal-Cain and that he was going to be betrayed and part of the mass execution. Also that GOD was coming.. LOL he asked me where I lived, when I refused to tell him he walked away.

The end is now, ask LORD JESUS CHRIST for forgiveness.












 -- Anyone remember Cloud Atlas?


I have so much more info, information is being isn't leaking now it's a running river.

WAIT UNTILL YOU SEE MY NEXT POSTINGS!
Make a account to
see the Index


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> You're spamming the board same damn threads many of them
> Read the terms and rules found in the vbottom of this page


If my post weren't getting deleted and moved to different sections that wouldn't of happened.


----------



## sunni (Aug 1, 2014)

That's too bad you accepted tos were allowedtl to foot
You are spamming the board with nonsense
And you're not putting it in the right location


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> That's too bad you accepted tos were allowedtl to foot
> You are spamming the board with nonsense
> And you're not putting it in the right location


 Well publically The Freemasons aren't a religion. Like I said "publically"
So would the lockout of RIU be due to you?
Or a more sinister higher up "Online Moderator for "Illuminati"
Even though I have been able to bypass it for typing this message I would prefer to have it unlocked.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 1, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well publically The Freemasons aren't a religion. Like I said "publically"
> So would the lockout of RIU be due to you?
> Or a more sinister higher up "Online Moderator for "Illuminati"
> Even though I have been able to bypass it for typing this message I would prefer to have it unlocked.


Also why is it you can't find time to delete the pornography from my post in politics but can transfer my post and delt (talking to GreatWhiteNorth) without any reason or providing a reason?
The post is with the fox News link about Barak Obama meeting with one of The terrorist at the White House.
I mean that's just one example...
This is like how The Border remains open and unguarded on the Mexico border while in the same town, on the street within 100 Yards people are being pulled over for traffic violations...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Aug 1, 2014)

nowt worse than you tube conspiracy nuts ...............'its on you tube so its definitely real '


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 1, 2014)

So instead of apprehending the terrorist John Kerry (after being mad at Israel for defending itself) made a peace treaty saying that Israel would not seek justice for the attacks if Hamas stops attacking Israel with Rockets.
So instead of getting dangerous criminals behind bars, we decide so let them run free and plan their next attack. Because somehow John Kerry, President Obama and the rest of the Government thinks this terrorist group will be trusted keeping their promises. Like they has permission to fire the previous thousands of rockets. When will Israel learn it needs to take action with ground troops and handle their own terrorist attack? 
Well they can't U.N runs them and their Country is all ready in the hands of political figures who run their Country like a silent Dictatorship which no one ever see's.
America, Israel, Australia.... The whole world has no idea it's being taken over in what the World is now calling the Silent War.
Here is a post I made earlier, if you are backing the Terrorist...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
googletag.cmd.push(function() { googletag.display('div-gpt-ad-1397441282507-3'); });







I posted that the last cease fire wonder what will happen now...

Some guy who is Anti Christ stated that Pornography is better then hearing the News about your coming death...
WOW...
What if that was your daughter??
You know what don't answer that I know how peoples minds work when they aren't worshipping THE LORD.


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (Aug 1, 2014)

click here to learn a WEIRD TRICK how to LIVE , RENT/TAX FREE while eating this strange FOOD that will cure your mothers CANCER...aaaaaahhhh fuck you


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 2, 2014)

Obama meets with one of the "Terrorist at the White House LOL"
So Obama was skull and bones like all of our Presidents, Skull and Bones is just another section of The Illuminati Brain Washing Program for Political figures. Let me put some things into perspective for you.
Skull and Bones part of Freemasons, Freemasons become Shriners, Shriners are publically Muslim, Terrorist are Muslim.
Get it?
LOL
Satanic Occult runs the World Good thing GOD is coming soon LOL How people will worship demons and claim GOD isn't real is the most ignorant things I have ever heard. Talk about giving in to the enemy. Talk about being brain washed and tricked...
I haven't even begun to list the REAL SHOCKING information I mentioned yesterday. I will post that later. Everyone will want to see that post. There is so much we have all been lied about.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 2, 2014)

Before I get to those "shocking" post I would just like to answer a common question and a misconception.

The first Common question is why did GOD punish the creature the " Serpent" when Satan was merely approaching to deceive eve in the body of a serpent. Here is why.
First off Satan is a he, he was a angel, although satan can turn into many things women,balls of light, shadow, man, invisible spirit that tempts your mind ect... I am aware of the depiction of satan as a women especially in a red dress, but this is the truth.

Now satan came to eve as a serpent however a serpent isn't what we know as a snake in modern culture. This is a serpent from THE HOLY BIBLE
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serpent_(Bible)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serpent_(Bible) - Look the the text Did you mean (Serpent Bible)
Now After satan used this creature and Eve fell for it's lies and evil instead of THE ALMIGHTY GOD's Laws, GOD completely changed the beast from what we know as a "Dragon" which could fly had legs, talks, and looks completely more remarkable then the "snake" we see now.
Google some pics for yourself, although I'm sure many of you play Skyrim but, these games which have so called "fake" demon worship, is actually demon worship. I will do a post on that soon.

So from these verses in THE HOLY BIBLE we know

1. Serpents were more cunning then any other creature GOD made. Genesis Chapter 3:1
2. They weren't on there belly's - Had wings and legs
3. Because snakes aren't the most cunning creatures now we see GOD has completely changed them. From a extremely smart and beautiful flying creation to literally the creepiest and a symbol of treachery throughout the World.
4. Serpents aka Dragons could talk before being demoted to nothing more then a pest with a tiny ignorant brain. I refer to point 1,2,3 and because in my opinion Eve would of been VERY suspicious if some creature started talking to her, when no other creatures have this ability.

So GOD changed the appearance of the Serpent so it would no longer be something that the Women found appealing.
15 And I will put enmity between thee and the woman, and between thy seed and her seed; it shall bruise thy head, and thou shalt bruise his heel. -Genesis chapter 15

A common misconception is people believe that THE HOLY BIBLE says the Earth is only 6,000 years old, A FOX News reporter said this on air once and no one was around him who has actually ever read THE HOLY BIBLE to correct him.
I think this may be that start of that rumor.
The fact is after GOD destroyed the Sinful World before ours in Noah's Flood GOD told the people on the Ark to be fruitful and multiply and after millions and millions of years later after the whole world was repopulated maybe even billions... GOD chose Abraham to Continue THE HOLY BIBLE.

I plan of posting that shocking post tonight..


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 2, 2014)

TODAY IS THE SABBATH
NOT SUN WORSHIP SUNDAY THAT THE CATHOLIC CHURCH DOES AKA CHURCH OF Satan. Run by the Pope who is Anti Christ see page 87 posy 1736


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 2, 2014)

GD;

http://bit.ly/1sfA1C0


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 2, 2014)

http://scaryreasoner.wordpress.com/2008/11/11/christians-you-are-retarded-every-last-one-without-exception/


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 3, 2014)

OMG GUYS I HAVE IRREFUTIBLE PROOF THAT BIGFOOT AND NESSI BOTH EXIST. NAYSAYERS ARE SIMPLY MASONIC SATANIST DEVIL WORSHIPPING ILLUMINATI SHADOW GOVERNMENT AGENTS. 







IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO REFUTE THIS PICTURE AS IT IS UNDENIABLE PROOF.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 3, 2014)

Still locked out of my account but I went through a backdoor to get to this thread and to post.
I have two post that are beyond shocking.. I will try to hurry up and get them done.


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 3, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Still locked out of my account but I went through a backdoor to get to this thread and to post.
> I have two post that are beyond shocking.. I will try to hurry up and get them done.


If you were locked out of your account, you wouldn't be posting. Stop being a drama queen.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

The beginning of Revelations is about to happen, if you haven't read THE HOLY BIBLE then skipping to the end may make you confused with the symbols and references to Sin, you might not understand, however the information that you do understand will be priceless. The rapture is coming don't get left behind.

Page 87 post 1736
like I said I have shocking information on two issues. That have yet to be completed in the format which I choose to display information, however the information has been gathered already.

The way I just get redirected to the home page after signing in, no matter what I click. Yet when not signed in RUI works normal.
The fact I had to find a different route to even access this page. Makes me under the impression that it's the Shadow Government Illuminati.
Even though I was being harassed and having all my post redirected or deleted by GreatwhiteNorth (assume he is a Freemason)
right before I got locked out. The way in which I'm blocked is suspicious.


----------



## Growan (Aug 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The way I just get redirected to the home page after signing in, no matter what I click. Yet when not signed in RUI works normal.
> The fact I had to find a different route to even access this page. Makes me under the impression that it's the Shadow Government Illuminati.
> Even though I was being harassed and having all my post redirected or deleted by GreatwhiteNorth (assume he is a Freemason)
> right before I got locked out. The way in which I'm blocked is suspicious.


My dear, if you think the mods are illuminati, riu is run by the illuminati, everyone who spams you is illuminati...what are you doing here?

I don't believe you met a mason and chatted to him. That just doesn't wash. You are a totally deluded and or lying nut case. 

Here. This is for you.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

However I'm not saying the Rapture is the next events to happen, also when the Pope said THE ALLMIGHTY GOD's Son LORD JESUS CHRIST was the son of who they worship (Satan) and how mysteriously after he left where SON OF GOD was born it caught fire.
And how he left a Catholic, Freemason, Muslim, Darwin, Scientology, Mormon, False witness, fake made up Rothschild prayer on the wall of Solomon. (LOL Freemasons think they built it, which they didn't) I say allthese religions because Rothschilds Freemason Satanist club for boys made them all up.
All Darwins family are Freemasons, Darwins family is who? The Wedgwood! Who are they? The Royal Society aka Illuminati. They only marry each other in this sick family incest thing they have going in a attempt to "keep their blood line clean"

The *Darwin–Wedgwood family* is actually two interrelated English families, descended from the prominent 18th-century doctor, Erasmus Darwin, and Josiah Wedgwood, founder of the pottery firm, Josiah Wedgwood and Sons, the most notable member of which was Charles Darwin. The family contained at least ten Fellows of the Royal Society and several artists and poets (including the composer Ralph Vaughan Williams). Presented below are brief biographical sketches and genealogical information with links to articles on the members. The individuals are listed by year of birth and grouped into generations. The relationship to Francis Galton and his immediate ancestors is also given. Note the tree below does not include all descendants or even all prominent descendants
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin–Wedgwood_family#Victuallers

This one family consist of many family's. I say one because they all marry their cousins and ect... Probably worse...
These family's are Rothschild, Pereire, Courtauld, Wedgewood, Cadbury, Montgolfier, Motte, Oberkamf, Siemens, Bleichroder, Rockerfeller. All political Presidents are somehow related to these family's although alias are sometimes used.
Yes Obama too... He is related to George Bush who is also related to the "Royal Families" as they are so commonly called.
This isn't even one of the shocking topics I have planned to discuss..


"You are worthy O LORD, to receive glory and honor and power; for You created all things, and by Your will they exist and were created." - Revelations Chapter 4 verse 11


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 4, 2014)

To bad you arent really locked out of RIU,its a shame.No one here actualy cares about the crap you keep posting.So dont go away mad,just go away.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

How interesting that time always seems shorter in hindsight rather then the present.

The Devil knows his time is short, terrible and awesome times ahead form now until the end of time. And the beginning of eternity.
Wikipedia say's Ebola is biological weapon
Biopreparat was a system of 18, nominally civilian, research laboratories and centers scattered chiefly around European Russia, in which a small army of scientists and technicians developed biological weapons such as anthrax, *Ebola*, Marburg virus, plague, Q fever, Junin virus, glanders, and smallpox. It was the largest producer of weaponized anthrax in the Soviet Union and was a leader in the development of new bioweapons technologies. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biopreparat

Ebola suspect in New York
The patient had been visiting a West African country where Ebola cases have been reported, but department officials said the patient had none of the known risk factors for Ebola. - http://time.com/3080189/ebola-mt-sinai-new-york/

Well if "risk factors" are the only thing, this seems shocking.

US Department of Defence (USAMRIID) & Tulane University Released This Bioengineered Airborne Ebola/Lassa Hybrid in Sierra Leone. The primary Ebola strain being spread right now (as they are 2) was bioengineered by the US Department of Defense (via USAMRIID) & Tulane University with the knowledge/help from pharma/biotech giants such as Monsanto, Alnylam, Bristol-Myers Squibb, Merck, Pfizer and a much smaller pharma company based out of Canada called Tekmira. A known Ebola strain from Central-Africa was used as the base, and was bioengeneered to become a new hybrid respiratory illness (a combination of Ebola Virus & Lassa Hemorrhagic Fever, weaponized via Tulane University & USAMRIID at Fort Detrick) making it become a genetic variant of the original strain. This bioengineered hybrid allowed for airborne human-to-human transmission, an extended incubation period (to increase spread/threat), and a slightly toned down virility (to have the ideal initial wanted mortality rate (~40%)). http://beforeitsnews.com/blogging-citizen-journalism/2014/08/pandemic-by-design-the-ebola-bio-weapon-2455032.html. 
*One of the most shocking calls for depopulation came from Dr. Eric R. Pianka, scientist at the University of Texas back in 2006. Pianka was speaking to an audience of fellow scientists, students, and professors when he proclaimed that 90% of the world’s population needed to be killed using a weaponized form of the Ebola virus. He stated that an airborne version of Ebola would be more effective than the HIV/AIDS virus has been since its release in 1979 because of the speed in which the victim dies.*
http://www.occupycorporatism.com/ebola-virus-the-global-elites-bio-weapon-scheme-for-90-percent-depopulation/

----http://www.nairaland.com/1843168/ebola-virus-actually-biological-weapon

-This isn't one of the current two post I'm working one that's extremely shocking that was mentioned earlier.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 5, 2014)

You may be surprised to read that last week 30 Palestinian civilians were brutally executed by Hamas in the middle of the main Gaza city square, for allegedly collaborating with Israel.
Of course, western media reporters, from _CNN, the BBC and Reuters_ were too busy looking for schools that the Israeli’s had bombed in their _quest for Palestinian blood,_ and ignored the public Hamas massacre of its own citizens
------ http://www.inquisitr.com/1393376/hamas-executes-30-innocent-palestinians-in-gaza-western-media-scared-to-report-massacre-update/

Those two shocking post are taking longer then I thought more then halfway done on one though. Don't forget about the post above^^


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 5, 2014)

What should we take away from this?

Religion causes terrible atrocities.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 5, 2014)

How is any of this surprising GD?Its religious extremists contributing to more bloodshed and conflict.Another group of fundamentalist assholes making the world a sh#@tier place.Hope they get whats coming to them.


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 6, 2014)

Commonly "fact" is used to refer to the observable changes in organisms' traits over generations while the word "theory" is reserved for the mechanisms that cause these changes:


Writing in 1930, biologist Julian Huxley entitled the 3rd book of the wide-ranging series The Science of Life, which dealt with the fossil record and the evidence of plant and animal structures, _"The Incontrovertible Fact of Evolution"_. He also says "Natural Selection is not a theory but a fact. But does it...suffice to account for the whole spectacle of Evolution?...There we come to speculative matters, to theories." But he concludes that "the broad positions of Darwinism emerge from a scrutiny of the most exacting sort, essentially unchanged."[35] In 1932, a portion of the book was republished under the title _"Evolution, Fact and Theory"_.
Paleontologist Stephen Jay Gould writes, "Evolution is a theory. It is also a fact. And facts and theories are different things, not rungs in a hierarchy of increasing certainty. Facts are the world's data. Theories are structures of ideas that explain and interpret facts. Facts do not go away when scientists debate rival theories to explain them. Einstein's theory of gravitation replaced Newton's, but apples did not suspend themselves in mid-air, pending the outcome. And humans evolved from ape-like ancestors whether they did so by Darwin's proposed mechanism or by some other yet to be discovered."[36]
Similarly, biologist Richard Lenski says, "Scientific understanding requires both facts and theories that can explain those facts in a coherent manner. Evolution, in this context, is both a fact and a theory. It is an incontrovertible fact that organisms have changed, or evolved, during the history of life on Earth. And biologists have identified and investigated mechanisms that can explain the major patterns of change."[37]
Biologist T. Ryan Gregory says, "biologists rarely make reference to 'the theory of evolution,' referring instead simply to 'evolution' (i.e., the fact of descent with modification) or 'evolutionary theory' (i.e., the increasingly sophisticated body of explanations for the fact of evolution). That evolution is a theory in the proper scientific sense means that there is both a fact of evolution to be explained and a well-supported mechanistic framework to account for it."[38]


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> <----- Don't click this but this is a banned film he did.
> "A banned episode of Bill Nye The Science Guy. It's banned because its inappropriate, racist, and has flashing colors."
> 
> Still trust him?


I hear subliminal messaging.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> The beginning of Revelations is about to happen, if you haven't read THE HOLY BIBLE then skipping to the end may make you confused with the symbols and references to Sin, you might not understand, however the information that you do understand will be priceless. The rapture is coming don't get left behind.
> 
> Page 87 post 1736
> like I said I have shocking information on two issues. That have yet to be completed in the format which I choose to display information, however the information has been gathered already.
> ...


The rapture is not in the bible at all!!!! You should never add to or take away It is a curse foretold in the revelation.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2014)

Pay close attention to upper case and lower case lettering in reference to scripture.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2014)

Revelation "a surprising and previously unknown fact, especially one that is made known in a dramatic way"."the divine or supernatural disclosure to humans of something relating to human existence or the world".
: a usually secret or surprising fact that is made known

: an act of making something known : an act of revealing something in usually a surprising way

: something that surprises you 
marium webster "an act of revealing or communicating divine truth

b *:* something that is revealed by God to humans
2
a *:* an act of revealing to view or making known

b *:* something that is revealed; _especially_ *:* an enlightening or astonishing disclosure <shocking _revelations_>

c *:* a pleasant often enlightening surprise <her talent was a_revelation_>
3
_capitalized_ *:* an apocalyptic writing addressed to early Christians of Asia Minor and included as a book in the New Testament —called also _Apocalypse_ — see bible table"


----------



## charface (Aug 6, 2014)

One day God will stand over us as we weep and shrink and declare.
Stand up retards I was just fuckin wit ya.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2014)

Ask any doctor about a miracle they will tell you a story.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2014)

I was stating the rapture is not biblical fact. Ever read revelation real closely and pay attention to capital letters?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 6, 2014)

Im open to the idea of divine creation.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

embryos. some how some way they were planted here 16000 years ago imo. how else could you explain it?


----------



## charface (Aug 7, 2014)

I dont read whole threads so hopefully you aint talkin to me broseph.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

No but its cool your secretly following me.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

TOUCH NOT THINE ELECT!


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 7, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> embryos. some how some way they were planted here 16000 years ago imo. how else could you explain it?


Over billions of years we evolved. That's how I'd explain it... it also happens to be where all the evidence points.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 7, 2014)

Obviously not a believer in intelligent design. We have the technology to clone humans and animals Why couldn't an outside force do the same?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Obviously not a believer in intelligent design. We have the technology to clone humans and animals Why couldn't an outside force do the same?


What? do you believe aliens planted us here?

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 7, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> Obviously not a believer in intelligent design. We have the technology to clone humans and animals Why couldn't an outside force do the same?


It's possible, but beliefs shouldn't be about believing in what's *not impossible. *They should be about what's likely, and what's justified. Well, if you care about having true beliefs that is...


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 7, 2014)

I expect to get complete access of this account with BEEFED up security soon, I'm hoping to get both of the post up tomorrow or at the very least finish the first one. The evidence that "Aliens" are Demons can not be ignored by a rational sane individual.




 Skip to 1 hour and six minutes for never before seen NASA space footage. (Yeah...)
So because you continue to spam my thread I will tell Freemason secrets
The examiner, taking the visiting brother by the hand, as in ordinary hand-shaking, the following dialogue takes place, and must be literally in accordance with the prescribed formula, as this is strictly and purely the most essential part of Freemasonry.
Examiner: (taking visitor by the hand): "I hail."
Visitor: "I conceal."
Ex.: "What do you conceal?"
Vis.: "All the secrets of Masons in Masonry to which this (presses the top of his thumb hard against the first knuckle near the hand) token alludes."
Ex.: "What is this?" (pressing with his thumb the first knuckle of visitor's hand).
Vis.: "The grip of an Entered Apprentice Mason."
Ex.: "Has it a name?"
Vis.: "It has."
Ex.: "Will you give it to me?"
Vis.: "I did not so receive it neither will I so impart it."
Ex.: "How will you dispose of it?"
Vis.: "I will letter and halve it with you."
Ex.: "Letter and begin."
Vis.: "You begin."
Ex.: "Nay, you must begin."
Vis.: "A,"
Vis.: "Az."
Ex.: "B."
Vis.: "0."
Ex.: "Bo."
Vis.: "Boaz."
Ex.: "What does it denote?"
Vis.: "Strength."
Ex.: "How is it represented?"
Vis.: "By the left-hand pillar at the entrance of the porch of King Solomon's Temple."
Ex.: "Will you be off or from? ". (Still holding the other's hand.)
Vis.: "From."
Ex.: "From what to what?"
Vis.: "From the grip of an Entered Apprentice to the pass-grip of a Fellow Craft."
Ex.: "Pass."
The visitor moves his thumb from the first knuckle joint to the space between the first and second knuckles; the examiner then moves his thumb the same part of the visitor's hand.
Ex. (pressing his thumb): "What is this?"
Vis. (returning the pressure): "The pass-grip of a Fellow Craft."
Ex.: "Has it a name?"
Vis.: "it has."
Ex.: "Will you give it to me?"
Vis.: "I did not so receive it, neither will I so impart it."
Ex.: "How will you dispose of it?"
Vis.: "Syllable it with you"
Ex.: "Syllable it and begin."
Vis.: "No, you begin."
Ex.: "You must begin."
Vis.: "Bo."
Ex.: "Shib."
VIS.: "Leth."
Ex.: "Shibbo."
VIS.: "Shibboleth."
Ex.: "What does it denote?"
Vis.: "Plenty."
Ex.: "How is it presented?"
Vis.: "By a sheaf of wheat suspended near a waterfall."
Ex.: "Will you be off or from.?"
Vis.: "From."
Ex.: " From What to what?"
Vis.: "From the pass-grip of a Fellow Craft to the real grip of the same."
Ex.: "Pass."
The visitor now moves his thumb to the second knuckle, the examiner also doing the same.
Ex.: "What is this (pressing hard on the knuckle)?"
Vis.: "The real grip of a Fellow Craft."
Ex.: "Has it a name?"
Vis. "it has."
Ex.: "Will you give it to be?"
Vis.: "I did not so receive it, neither will I so impart it."
Ex.: "How will you dispose of it?"
Vis.: "I will letter and syllable it with you."
Ex.: "Letter it and begin."
Vis.: "No, you begin."
Ex.: "You must begin."
Vis.: "A."
Ex. : "J."
Vis.: "C."
Ex.: "H."
Vis.: "I."
Ex.: "N."
Vis.: "Ja."
Ex.: "Chin."
Vis.: "Jachin."
Ex.: "What does it denote?"
Fis. : "Establishment."
Ex.: "How is it represented?"
Vis.: "By the right-hand pillar at the porch of King Solomon's temple."
Ex.: "Will you be off or from (still holding the hand) ?"
Vis.: "From."
Ex.: "From what to what ?"
Vis.: "From the real grip of a Fellow Craft to the pass-grip of a Master Mason."
Ex. "Pass."
The visitor now moves his thumb to the space between the second and third knuckles, the examiner also moving his.
Ex. (Pressing his thumb as before): "What is this ?"
Vis.: "The pass-grip of a Master Mason."
Ex.: "Has this a name?"
Vis.: "It has."
Ex.: "Will you give it to me ?"
Vis.: "I did not so receive it, neither will I so impart it."
Ex.: "How will you dispose of it?"
Vis.: "I will syllable it with you."
Ex.: "Syllable it and begin."
Vis.: "No, you begin."
Ex.: "You must begin."
Vis.: "Bal."
Ex.:. "Tu."
Vis.: "Cain."
Ex.: "Tubal."
Vis.: "Tubal-Cain."
Ex.: "Will you be off or from?"
Vis.: "From."
Ex.: "From what to what?"
Vis.: "From the pass-grip of a Master Mason to the real grip of the same."
Ex.: "Pass."
The visitor here looses his grip of the examiner's knuckles and again catching his right hand very firmly he presses the tops of his fingers hard against the other's wrist where it joins the hand, the thumbs of both being interlocked and pressing tightly against the hand, the fingers of each also being somewhat apart.
Ex.: "What is this (grasping the other's hand very strongly) ?"
Vis.: "The strong grip of a Master Mason or Lion's Paw."
Ex.: "Has this a name?"
Vis.: "It has."
Ex.: "Will you give it to me?"
Vis.: "I will if you place yourself in a proper position."
Ex.: "What is that proper position?"
Vis.: "The five points of fellowship."
Ex.: "Which are the five points of fellowship?"
Vis.: "Foot to foot, knee to knee, breast to breast, hand to back, cheek to cheek, or mouth to ear."
As the visitor mentions each 'point he places himself as indicated, his right foot against the other's right foot, his right knee against his knee, his right breast against his, the left hand of each on the other's back and the visitor's mouth to the examiner's ear and in this position, still holding by the grip, the grand omnific word is mutually whispered as follows, and is the only position in which it can be given.
Vis.: "Mah."
Ex.: "Hah"
Vis.: "Bone"
This ends the examination.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 7, 2014)

The Secret Grip of a Master Mason:
It's a regular handshake, except that you press your thumb against the base joints between the index finger and middle finger of the man you are shaking hands with. It looks pretty much like any other handshake; only the men shaking hands can feel the difference. The correct response is to ask if this grip has name and then "syllable it" with the shakee until the password of a Master Mason is arrived at.
The Secret Password of a Entered Apprentice
The password of the 1st degree, or the 'Entered Apprentice' degree is 'Boaz'.
The Secret Password of a FellowCraft
The password of the 'Second Degree', or 'Fellowcraft Degree' is 'Shibboleth'.

*The Secret Password of a Master Mason:*
'Tubal Cain' is the password of a Master Mason, which is the 'Third Degree'. Some of the more obtuse and perverse masons wear a tie stickpin or lapel pin called "Two Balls and Cane" in the sicko shape of a phallic cane with a "ball" on either side of it. We don't imagine they let their wives in on this one, apparently they are told to tell them if they ask about it that it has something to do with Golfing! "Brotherly Love" don't you know. See the Tubal-Cain page for more information on what the Bible teaches about Tubal-Cain, and what that says about the nature of Freemasonry
The Substitute Word of a Master Mason
During the blood chilling initiation of "being given the third degree", the candidate is told the "Master's Word" has been lost and instead a "substitute word" is whispered into his ear, "Mah Ha Bone".

*The Secret Word: *
Not to be confused with the password. The Word (always capitalized) is so secret that initiates are taught it one letter at a time. First they learn A, then O, then M, and finally I. The Word is IAOM.
You never get a straight story as to what it means. As best as anyone can figure, it is the ineffable name of god, or some approximation thereof. The Word (or Name) is a tongue-twister. It takes some practice to get it right. The following pronunciation guide is from _Masonry and Its Symbols in the Light of Thinking and Destiny_ by Harold Waldwin Percival:
The Name is pronounced as follows: It is started by opening the lips with an "ee" sound graduating into a broad "a" as the mouth opens wider with lips forming an oval shape and then graduating the sound to "o" as the lips form a circle, and again modulating to an "m" sound as the lips close to a point. This point resolves itself to a point within the head. Expressed phonetically the Name is "EE-Ah-Oh-Mmm" and is pronounced with one continuous out-breathing with a slight nasal tone in the manner described above. It can be correctly and properly expressed with its full power only by one who has brought his physical body to a state of perfection... Note: this "word" or letter sequences is very similar if not identical to the ones contained in prayers of the Gnostics in the Nag Hamadi Library recovered from the sands of Egypt in 1945 (not to be confused with the Dead Sea Scrolls recovered from the sands of Judea in 1947).
You never get a straight story as to what it means. As best as anyone can figure, it is the ineffable name of god, or some approximation thereof. The Word (or Name) is a tongue-twister. It takes some practice to get it right. The following pronunciation guide is from _Masonry and Its Symbols in the Light of Thinking and Destiny_ by Harold Waldwin Percival:
The Name is pronounced as follows: It is started by opening the lips with an "ee" sound graduating into a broad "a" as the mouth opens wider with lips forming an oval shape and then graduating the sound to "o" as the lips form a circle, and again modulating to an "m" sound as the lips close to a point. This point resolves itself to a point within the head. Expressed phonetically the Name is "EE-Ah-Oh-Mmm" and is pronounced with one continuous out-breathing with a slight nasal tone in the manner described above. It can be correctly and properly expressed with its full power only by one who has brought his physical body to a state of perfection... Note: this "word" or letter sequences is very similar if not identical to the ones contained in prayers of the Gnostics in the Nag Hamadi Library recovered from the sands of Egypt in 1945 (not to be confused with the Dead Sea Scrolls recovered from the sands of Judea in 1947).
The gesture which can accompany this is for the mason to raise his arms over his heads in a "hands up" fashion and then lower them in three distinct stages pivoting his arms at the elbows until they are perpendicular to the ground keeping his palms down.
Any Mason seeing this gesture or hearing these words is oath bound to do anything possible to save the other Mason from danger, up to, but not including, the loss of his own life.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 8, 2014)

HAHAHA Alex Jones reports on the MH17 Plane shot down and plays audio 1 DAY BEFORE IT HAPPENED!
Still working on those two post with SHOCKING INFORMATION!


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 8, 2014)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/aug/7/china-goes-ballistic-tests-nuclear-capable-missile/

http://news.yahoo.com/ebolas-spread-us-inevitable-says-cdc-chief-205903838.html
http://www.inquisitr.com/1398220/world-war-3-russian-bombers-nuclear-weapons-california-alaska-united-states/
GOD is returning before us soon...


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 8, 2014)

Another source http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2014/08/07/374453/russian-bombers-violate-us-airspace/


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 8, 2014)

hay ghostdriver is back. sorry i kind of took over your thread in the science department. I posted some interesting things anyway.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> What? do you believe aliens planted us here?
> 
> ~PEACE~


read genesis capt 1 The holey spirit hovered over the surface of the deep and went to and frow. What hovers? Why?The earth was void and without shape(dinosaurs). read ezekiel what are the wheels that god rides on?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> read genesis capt 1 The holey spirit hovered over the surface of the deep and went to and frow. What hovers? Why?The earth was void and without shape(dinosaurs). read ezekiel what are the wheels that god rides on?


I kind of subscribe to the theory that we might have been planted here by aliens.

I would rather believe that humans were seeded here, on earth, by aliens, instead of believing that I evolved from an ape, or whatever.

~PEACE~


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 8, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I kind of subscribe to the theory that we might have been planted here by aliens.
> 
> I would rather believe that humans were seeded here, on earth, by aliens, instead of believing that I evolved from an ape, or whatever.
> 
> ~PEACE~


If we evolved from apes then we would see a transition period in the fossil records. Gigantopithecus is a known creature that did exist. people tend to get them mixed up with humans.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 8, 2014)

on another note if we crawled out of the mud then we would see a part human part fish in the fossil records and Im not talking about mermaids either. they did find a fish that walked on land and we still have them today although they are smaller.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 8, 2014)

I have post on every page on my thread, you have said nothing which hasn't been proven wrong on the page previous to yours. Check the 100 Pages, and Visitors make a account to see the Index. Awkward and lame attempt to troll... Do you get paid or do you do it for your own vendetta?
Here is the application to prove that isn't a joke http://www.nsa.gov/academia/nat_cae_cyber_ops/index.shtml Anyways still working on those two "shocking" post. Wonder what pitiful attempt of trolling will come after that? Hmmmm...


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 8, 2014)

Page 87 Post 1736 Say's a lot...

And wait until you read and see the next two! Oh yeah and the Pope desolation of abomination wasn't the right event sorry I mentioned that, The Abomination Of Desolation happens after the Rapture of 140,000 and many other events in Revelations.
So I won't say anymore don't want to spoil those two post coming.
Enjoy life and this Great and Terrible time of Revelations unfolding before our eyes... And remember JESUS CHRIST is forgiveness and blots out your sins from the Book of Life so NO ONE CAN READ THEM, because they have been removed that completely.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> If we evolved from apes then we would see a transition period in the fossil records. Gigantopithecus is a known creature that did exist. people tend to get them mixed up with humans.


So how do you believe that humans came to exist?

~PEACE~


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 8, 2014)

Man was created on the sixth day.Each day to god is 1000 years to us. After god rested on the seventh day he created adam and eve. This is whay I think we were put here 16000 to 20000 years ago.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 8, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Page 87 Post 1736 Say's a lot...
> 
> And wait until you read and see the next two! Oh yeah and the Pope desolation of abomination wasn't the right event sorry I mentioned that, The Abomination Of Desolation happens after the Rapture of 140,000 and many other events in Revelations.
> So I won't say anymore don't want to spoil those two post coming.
> Enjoy life and this Great and Terrible time of Revelations unfolding before our eyes... And remember JESUS CHRIST is forgiveness and blots out your sins from the Book of Life so NO ONE CAN READ THEM, because they have been removed that completely.


Dude! The rapture is not in the bible.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 8, 2014)

Margaret Macdonald (Scotland) 1830 was a sick person and created the word rapture she said she had a vision. then John Darby popularized it.After that people adopted the idea. The bible says at the end not to add to or take away from it. rapture doctrine is adding to it.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

Chapter 7
Chapter 14 Revelation


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

Seventh day of the Week enjoy your Sabbath


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

To be absent from this body is to be present with the lord. that means you die. that's why god appeared to moses as a burning bush, a cloud of smoke and a pillar of fire. your talking about the 144000 if thats all that were going, heaven would be a lonely place. read chapter seven verse 9. the 144000 as mentioned in chapter 7 and 14 are pure virgins,never tell lies and are innocent. everyone will be dead and those who believe will continue on in the spiritual body not flesh and blood. Think about something where is babylon? Its baghdad iraq It says smoke will never stop rising from here dead body. whats going on in iraq? Armageddon means mount magido in isreal 150 miles south east of mt carmel. I'ts the same place isaiah fought saten and a strategic high ground. Pay attention to whats happening over there. and remember satin will come before the king comes.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

Look *Name I won't repeat* I have seen your posting calling yourself GOD and so forth. Your current postings to this thread highly suggest a troll but I will answer you again regardless.
Read Chapter seven in Revelations their robes were made white with the blood of the Lamb (LORD JESUS CHRIST) They are virgins because their sexual sin, like all sin has been forever removed and thus their robes made white. This is why it's important to repent and live for GOD. Because then your sin is literally GONE.
THE HOLY BIBLE doesn't say only 144,000 people will go to heaven. Billions ( not sure exact number) of people have already died of the couple billion years and they have been judged those who were with the LORD when they died are with THE LORD now in Heaven.
However in Revelations when it's time.... Only 144,000 will be protected from the events in Revelations... Also Babylon is the Strongest Nation on the Earth AKA USA.
Babylon was originally the Strongest city in the World with the highest tower, before GOD scattered them for their blaspheme.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

All I said was the rapture is not in the bible read it yourself.Have a good day sir may god bless you on your journey.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

*The World's Lost Information*
Have you ever wondered how planets formed and what it would look like? Well NASA did, only problem was they made it public and (accidently?) exposed the best kept secret EVER....That many historic Country's like Nazi Germany, Egypt, Greece, and Rome all knew. In fact this well kept secret is kept by every leader of The World, and pilots on a "need to know" basis. As well as Secret society's such as the Freemasons, Satanic Occult and the Catholic Church. I will let you watch the Video to see for yourself.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeMzOhoJpfw N.A.S.A films planets creation is Space Laboratory
So if you're wondering if the moon is hollow yes it is. In fact Apollo 12 fired rockets and even crashed satellites into the Moon to gauge it's seismic Activity ( Here is a link http://www.lpi.usra.edu/lunar/missions/apollo/apollo_12/experiments/pse/ ) And Scientist were astonished when they received high readings for around a hour after the tactical strikes ) "Science News" in it's "1970 Year book" suggested the Moon was hollow on the premises of after the event many researches could not build a Lunar model that would act according to the Moons Geothermal Seismic Activity, models that would act according to the Seismic activity were hollow Moons.
In fact every time Earth has a Earthquake the Seismic waves are then measured and detected, even on the other side of the Earth. This information also suggest that the Earth is Hollow. This particular site has very insightful information with simple diagram that shows the contradictions in believing the Earth is solid and the Seismic Waves. http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/tierra_hueca/esp_tierra_hueca_9.htm However he does not include entrances to the Earth from the South or North Pole. ( Because like most people he doesn't know)
Sir Edmon Halley who is widely considered the "greatest Astronomers and scientist" amongst the scientific community. He discovered Halley's comet and the first Scientist to publically suggest the World is hollow.
In fact if you study the magnetic field . The Aurora
One of the "greatest mathematics minds" in history according to most mathematician is Leonhard Euler. Also joined him in this claim.
Scientist now will tell you that the Earth is not hollow because when they compare the mass of one planet to another they tend to find a similar density, because scientist are convinced the Earth is solid so they have reached the conclusions that all the planets must be based on similar density readings from other planets. However if they Earth was hollow then it would follow that all the other planets would be hollow too based on this similar density report. This is why not all main stream astronomers know about the hollow Earth.
You might wonder how we came to the conclusion that the Earth was solid in the first place, Well this is partly because http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavendish_experiment The Cavendish experiment which measures the attraction of two lead balls, then the results was extrapolated to measure the mass of the Earth which gave them 6,6 trillion tons. This is the only method ever used to discover the Earths mass. There is no method of checking these results with another program or experiment, no such technology has been presented to Scientist (Or at least that was ever made public to civilians) Their are many problems with this experiment based on the assumptions which have no evidence to support the theory. One of the assumptions is that the lead balls contain no electric current at all (because their lead) and The Earth contains up to one billion amps. So if electricity impacts gravity then this experiment is no longer valid. Which it does...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEgzqAGEHpw
*Gravity and Electricity*
Ever wonder why you can take a balloon, rub it on your head and stick it to the ceiling? ELECTRICITY! yay! It keeps the balloon from falling on the floor. Now Gravity has a lot of issues that remain to be solved in fact most of the public hasn't learned anything since Isaac Newtown who died in the 1700's LOL, Dr. Tom Van Flander
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Van_Flandern dwelled into this issue and discussed how many things such as the speed of gravity are unknown.
There is NO Atomic level theory of gravity according to Modern Scientist However, the truth is that Einstein did mention a theory which remains to be true. But seems to draw no scientific mentioning anymore due to the overwhelming amount of secrets kept from the quickly dying and poor Civilians of the World. This is Einsteins explanation of what Gravity is.
Albert Einstein, who won the Nobel Prize in Physics in 1921, contributed an alternate theory of gravity in the early 1900s. It was part of his famous General Theory of Relativity, and it offered a very different explanation from Newton's Law of Universal Gravitation. Einstein didn't believe gravity was a force at all; he said it was a distortion in the shape of space-time, otherwise known as "the fourth dimension" (see How Special Relativity Works to learn about space-time).
Basic physics states that if there are no external forces at work, an object will always travel in the straightest possible line. Accordingly, without an external force, two objects travelling along parallel paths will always remain parallel. They will never meet.
Some people without wisdom may say
"they do meet. Particles that start off on parallel paths sometimes end up colliding." To which I would reply *That's a outside force! Anything which interupts the path is "outside" Anything GOD's will or a baseball bat anything can change the course... - *That's really what the website mentioned too..
See a link here : http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/earth/geophysics/question2322.htm
* The Cover up
To hide all of this Information as you can imagine took a great deal.
Well first is a Video of The Moon which shows Moon Bases, Ancient technology, and Ancient people who lived thousands of years as mentioned in THE HOLY BIBLE these people were before the great destruction of the Earth in the flood. These people were highly intelligent and the Fallen Angels revealed many things to them concerning technology and many other things.
However this technology was used for Evil and the World had a extensive number of Fallen Angel and Nephilim Kings that would Eat humans and most of the World worshipped Satan which is why GOD destroyed the Earth and is about to do so again. Because of the way Humanity continues to damn itself to Hell and Kill it's Children. Our Government and the World is still run by these forces and will continue to until that Great Day which draws near. We have been extracting the technology up there that was not destroyed by the Flood, The Moon was destroyed however GOD sent Meteors not water.
To see the actual leaked Video go to 1 hour and six minutes *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF-F67OUEAw
Now every picture you have seen of the Moon and of The North and South poles has been altered to hide evidence. Satellites are not allowed to go over the North or South Pole because Scientist say the magnetic poles will make the Satellite crash.
There are no fly zones over the North and South Poles.
As the World knows America landed on the Moon in 1969, what the World doesn't know is that the video released on 1969 and aired on television was completely staged and fake this is a video of showing you behind the scenes, please mute your audio because it contains Blaspheme about the LORD The Son of GOD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFAZoVGxqY4
The reason why American Government faked this is because America is run by the Illuminati which in turn is run by Satan. (not a joke) and if they televised the Moon landing then they would have to explain the Pyramids and the Spaceships that exist on it from the World before the Flood of Noah. They would also have to let the rest of Mankind in on the Technology that is there which would virtually end all wars and the economic system of slave labor that exist today.
Here is some more N.A.S.A cover ups that can be found online currently.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgG5s28fvM8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxH0EUbmV_o
Flip that dusty Globe you have in your house over and you will see the names of the Illuminati Family's on Antartica the Entrance to the Earth.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

*What's down there?*
Well your likely to discover these near the entrances of the Earth from the South Pole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTMMfTzqwxg - In the middle of the video the uploader shows the Naska Lines but then shows the living creature in a aquarium.
There are many things down there, different types of Illuminati bases Demons, Nephilim, weird monsters. Eventually in the center of the Earth is what we know from Science Fiction as a "Portal" this Portal is what GOD calls Hell. The Demons will go to Hell and be tortured and thrown into the Lake of Fire forever too, but not until the End of time, (Revelations) ( I say End of Time because then Eternity starts) I will explain more about Hell in the future.
So there you have it know " The Big Secret"
The meaning of the Freemasons secret quote also "As above so below"
This is why LORD JESUS CHRIST said...
"For as Jonas was three days and three nights in the whale's belly; so shall the Son of man be three days and three nights in the heart of the earth."
 "I am he that liveth, and was dead; and, behold, I am alive for evermore, Amen; and have the keys of hell and of death."
*Only 140,000 receive the mark of GOD to protect themselves from The LORD'S Army in Revelations few will seek Repentance and to walk in the LIGHT which is JESUS CHRIST. I plead that you seek repentance from The Son of GOD. GOD designed forgiveness that way so ALL may have it desire.
Also here is some extra wisdom.. Satan has appeared as human many times before to Illuminati family before to give them Orders, as well as to pro-create this is one of the Men he appeared as. *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Count_of_St._Germain
* I have another shocking discovery I will be posting soon. Also I have LOTS more info on this topic however it's already over 1,000 words so I will be posting a repost and a second half sometime in the future.*


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> *The World's Lost Information*
> 
> Now every picture you have seen of the Moon and of The North and South poles has been altered to hide evidence. Satellites are not allowed to go over the North or South Pole because Scientist say the magnetic poles will make the Satellite crash.
> There are no fly zones over the North and South Poles.
> ...


I seen a few of these. one I used to have showed the whole stage that they filmed even a model of the moon with a chair that rotated around it to give the effect of orbit. another video was an Australian release with a coke bottle next to the lem


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

Dr.Pecker said:


> All I said was the rapture is not in the bible read it yourself.Have a good day sir may god bless you on your journey.


 Looks like we have different definitions of "rapture" however the time is coming soon when the 144,000 receive the mark of GOD and be protected from the events to come, and they will stand on Mt. Zion with LORD JESUS CHRIST.
I will do a post for Revelations soon. Hopefully..


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

I also hope you and everyone including my enemies receive wisdom and wealth and redemption in LORD JESUS CHRIST


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

I like what your doing with the space videos check out my alien tech thread in the science technology section. your feed back is important I left out the crazy part. you will have to pm me for that.


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 9, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Look *Name I won't repeat* I have seen your posting calling yourself GOD and so forth. Your current postings to this thread highly suggest a troll but I will answer you again regardless.
> Read Chapter seven in Revelations their robes were made white with the blood of the Lamb (LORD JESUS CHRIST) They are virgins because their sexual sin, like all sin has been forever removed and thus their robes made white. This is why it's important to repent and live for GOD. Because then your sin is literally GONE.
> THE HOLY BIBLE doesn't say only 144,000 people will go to heaven. Billions ( not sure exact number) of people have already died of the couple billion years and they have been judged those who were with the LORD when they died are with THE LORD now in Heaven.
> However in Revelations when it's time.... Only 144,000 will be protected from the events in Revelations... Also Babylon is the Strongest Nation on the Earth AKA USA.
> Babylon was originally the Strongest city in the World with the highest tower, before GOD scattered them for their blaspheme.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 9, 2014)

The 144,000 taken by LORD JESUS CHRIST in THE HOLY BIBLE is mentioned in THE HOLY BIBLE numerous times. LORD JESUS CHRIST said when he returns the "Dead will rise" there is no "limbo" he is referring to the 144,000 souls that leave their body and they then will receive the mark of GOD on their foreheads and given crowns and white robes. Their Spirit which is saved and clean and redeemed to be immortal and live with GOD. Not their old body's. Their new celestial bodies.
Paul even reminds us here
"For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first" Thessalonians chapter 4:16
If you read Revelations what LORD JESUS CHRIST said clearly happens 144,000 Souls get taken by HIM and receives the mark of HIS FATHER and white robes and crowns and they sing on mount Zion. Their Souls not old Body... So suggest you read THE HOLY BIBLE or at least Revelations over.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

Are you talking to me? Not in their flesh bodies meaning dead not spiritually dead but physically..The millenium isnt the year 2000 its the beginning of the third earth age. pay attention to lowercase and uppercase satin will come and claim to be christ . get a King James bible and a strongs concordance The one in the back of the bible dont cover everything. Ditch the niv it gets lost in translation. KJ is very close to the dead sea scrolls


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Aug 9, 2014)

1st earth age was dinosaurs ,2nd is man and the third is yet to come.


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 11, 2014)

Well NASA admitted portals are real finally, http://mms.gsfc.nasa.gov/ also seen here http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-portals.html
LOL they have been using portals for time travel and space travel for a long time and they act like they just found this out...- I will go into details in another post.. Still need to get that other post up I have been talking about.


I would not be surprised if they fake a Alien Invasion soon I know it's one of the options. The Satanist (Illuminati) have different options to try to reach their goal. However their goals will be stopped by THE LORD... And there is nowhere to hide from GOD...

Revelations IS COMING SOON... REPENT NOW IF YOU HAVEN'T AND LIVE FOR GOD. After The Blood Moons THE MIGHTY GOD WILL APPEAR ON HIS THRONE WITH THE LAMB OF GOD JESUS CHRIST. We are all blessed to be alive at this pivotal point.

Hell is REAL... And I wish that punishment on no human being.. I will do a post about Hell soon.... Seriously if you're alive IT IS NOT TOO LATE TO REPENT AND GET BORN AGAIN....


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 11, 2014)

I will say this: these magnetic "portals" have piqued my interest. 

Though i think extrapolating "they have been using them for time and space travel for a long time, and they act like they just found this out..." is a bit of a leap/stretch/overreach. I don't think the evidence actually shows that part to be true. Although i suppose it's not impossible. ^^


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 11, 2014)

As is common knowledge now that the World Trade Centers were demolished using thermite and demolition explosions. You don't have to be a demolition expert to see that. The way it fell, the explosive chargers could be literally seen and heard. Which is why the building collapsed on itself
in such a perfect way. Also massive amounts of Thermite which would NEVER be in the World Trade or in any of the Planes, was found at ground zero and continued to burn for weeks after the collapse on ground zero. However don't take my word watch the video and listen to a demolition expert from the biggest demolition franchise in the World. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-wXcJA-et0
What you didn't probably see or know about was the " Mysterious Ball" Seen here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wF74zTLjNg
from 1:53 at the top right corner you can see this "Mysterious Ball" come into view and literally attack the second World Trade Center.
However in this clip we no plane, no "Mysterious Ball" and No flight 175..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B65M_smGewo
Now both planes that hit the World Trade were Boeing 767's. These commercial Airliners are always painted white and are very noticeable and obvious. This is a video of the first strike on The World Trade Towers which shows a Boeing 767 crash.
However flight 175 was completely black. ( The first plane appeared white, however I will not be covering the first flight because there is only one video and it's very brief)
This is a video of the completely black plane "phasing into the World Trade"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSDfbm8OhCg Pause at 33 seconds... Interesting how the building is able is eat the plane.
Here is another angle where flight 175's wing magically disappears: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMkukzq3ypY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wF74zTLjNg - From 1:50 on the "mysterious ball attacks World Trade" The Reporter : "There telling us to back off" They something the Devils and Satanist didn't want you to see.
This is what really *happened. *Fallen Angels can transform into basically anything. We know this from THE HOLY BIBLE we also know this from UFO footage. They can even transform into a car or plane. How do you think Transformers got it's idea? The name Megatron is no coincidence. Read THE HOLY BIBLE.
So these Devils can transform into anything. Balls of light, Spaceships, people, Animals Ect.
However doing these things require a lot of energy and the more people watching means the harder it is to remain in that form. Which is why some Camera's and people saw one thing, and different views another.


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 11, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well NASA admitted portals are real finally, http://mms.gsfc.nasa.gov/ also seen here http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-portals.html
> LOL they have been using portals for time travel and space travel for a long time and they act like they just found this out...- I will go into details in another post.. Still need to get that other post up I have been talking about.
> 
> 
> ...


Leave the scientific articles to those who are scientifically literate.

You either a) didn't actually read the articles you posted, or b) you don't understand what they were about. (I'd bet you _*half *_read them AND didn't understand them, any takers?)

They're talking about MAGNETIC PORTALS.... that let energy into the atmosphere of earth... lol

FOAD.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah Magnetic portals.... That's even the name of the video that describes it... Is this guy serious?^


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 11, 2014)

You undoubtedly think these magnetic portals are proof hell exists. lol


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm a Christian out of pessimism because I believe it's the worst possible option so it must be true I mean Jews run everything so giant Jew in the sky judging us makes logical sense plus it's the most mind numbing possibility got to be true you know


Nothing anti-Semitic mind I'm fond of the Jewish people stomp skinheads for pleasure I mean you can't get anymore jewfond than me


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 11, 2014)

I know my sagely wisdom astounds you all don't gasp to loudly or anything


----------



## reasonevangelist (Aug 11, 2014)

IRON-EYES said:


> I'm a Christian out of pessimism because I believe it's the worst possible option so it must be true I mean Jews run everything so giant Jew in the sky judging us makes logical sense plus it's the most mind numbing possibility got to be true you know
> 
> 
> Nothing anti-Semitic mind I'm fond of the Jewish people stomp skinheads for pleasure I mean you can't get anymore jewfond than me


lol, dude that's pretty pessimistic! 

Also: lol @ "jewfond." That's a nice neologism.


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> lol, dude that's pretty pessimistic!
> 
> Also: lol @ "jewfond." That's a nice neologism.


A nyaakka keeps it real


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 12, 2014)

I will be doing a post on Hell soon, basically the only post I have gone into any details would be on page 95.
The post above is mentioning Magnetic portals, I didn't even mention Hell in that post. The trolls on this thread have literally said nothing despite posting hundreds of post..

I couldn't ask for a easier opposition, however I pity them for there refusal to fall down and worship HE who sits on the Throne, and The Lamb Of GOD JESUS CHRIST.
And reject eternity and embrace the idea of going to HELL... If anyone saw what happens it Hell you would realize how serious this is. Your soul is the decisions you make. Choose wisely don't be fooled.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 12, 2014)

Read Post 1882 people


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 12, 2014)

Please tell me more about 'sky trumpets'....


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be doing a post on Hell soon, basically the only post I have gone into any details would be on page 95.
> The post above is mentioning Magnetic portals, I didn't even mention Hell in that post. The trolls on this thread have literally said nothing despite posting hundreds of post..
> 
> I couldn't ask for a easier opposition, however I pity them for there refusal to fall down and worship HE who sits on the Throne, and The Lamb Of GOD JESUS CHRIST.
> And reject eternity and embrace the idea of going to HELL... If anyone saw what happens it Hell you would realize how serious this is. Your soul is the decisions you make. Choose wisely don't be fooled.





IRON-EYES said:


> I'm a Christian out of pessimism because I believe it's the worst possible option so it must be true I mean Jews run everything so giant Jew in the sky judging us makes logical sense plus it's the most mind numbing possibility got to be true you know
> 
> 
> Nothing anti-Semitic mind I'm fond of the Jewish people stomp skinheads for pleasure I mean you can't get anymore jewfond than me


I'm keepin it 100 man totally serious it's not faith but deranged logic that brought me to God I indeed believe


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 12, 2014)

I apologize for the grammar mistakes in post 1882 I was BEYOND tired that day, just like today LOL However I'm not able to go back and edit it.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 12, 2014)

I will be doing a post on Hell tonight, don't worry you're still alive you can still repent in LORD JESUS CHRIST name so be happy


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be doing a post on Hell tonight, don't worry you're still alive you can still repent in LORD JESUS CHRIST name so be happy


Well said I spos


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 12, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> I apologize for the grammar mistakes in post 1882 I was BEYOND tired that day, just like today LOL However I'm not able to go back and edit it.


It is hilarious that you think anyone read that. It's as if the professor were out for the day, and you are the deluded substitute in front of an unruly classroom believing that they care about what you have to say, while the students mock and throw things at you. Why not go teach your message where it will be appreciated (although I have no idea where that would be)? It seems to me that you are wasting your time in front of this crowd...


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha awlpinnahood


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 13, 2014)

It's amazing he thinks people actually care about or take the time to read his stupid conspiracy theories. lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 13, 2014)

Here are some witnesses testimony's one man actually enters Hell and one man "Dr. Howard Storm" was getting dragged to Hell but got saved.




 




 
I mention the Illuminati Satanic attacks/ Rituals for educational purposes only to bring you more understanding of the World which you live, in hopes that you will turn to THE LORD in this pivotal point in Revelations before the LORD'S return soon after the end of the Blood Moon Tetrads. Not to promote and violence or to instill fear.

This is the Vision of Paul from the removed books of THE HOLY BIBLE which the Illuminati removed when Constantine was King and converted Christianity with Pagan Religions to make the new Roman Religion. Which I have gone into details in the past.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 13, 2014)

*I mention the Illuminati Satanic attacks/ Rituals for educational purposes only to bring you more understanding of the World which you live, in hopes that you will turn to THE LORD in this pivotal point in Revelations before the LORD'S return soon after the end of the Blood Moon Tetrads. Not to promote violence or to instill fear. *
- Couldn't go back and edit because this account has been so sabotaged had a unnecessary "and"


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 13, 2014)

The last eclipse is on September 28, 2015... 



 So repent and get saved that's what this thread is focused on.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2014)

GD, I just found out that not all YT videos contain valid information. Some even suggest that some YT videos are filled with misinformation and outright lies! I was like, "Get the fuck out of here, really???" My question to you is, how does one go about discerning the videos that contain valid, peer reviewed info, from the ones that are almost completely erroneous? I'd love to know your method, please explain. Thank you...


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 13, 2014)

I have to leave now, remember I told you all this information because I would* hate to see any of you in HELL. Fear GOD.*


Ezekiel 22:14
14 Can your heart endure, or can your hands remain strong, in the days when I shall deal with you? I, the Lord, have spoken, and will do _it._


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 13, 2014)

Time for me to disappear.


----------



## Skuxx (Aug 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Time for me to disappear.


----------



## Ceepea (Aug 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Time for me to disappear.


Don't let the door hit ya.


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 13, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Time for me to disappear.


God, I hope you're being sincere. Don't worry about us, we'll be fine...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 4, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well NASA admitted portals are real finally, http://mms.gsfc.nasa.gov/ also seen here http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/sunearth/news/mag-portals.html
> LOL they have been using portals for time travel and space travel for a long time and they act like they just found this out...- I will go into details in another post.. Still need to get that other post up I have been talking about.
> 
> 
> ...


GhostDriver, can you explain how these portals work in laymans terms?

I know this thread is dead, but I'm curious about this post.

~PEACE~


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> GhostDriver, can you explain how these portals work in laymans terms?
> 
> I know this thread is dead, but I'm curious about this post.
> 
> ~PEACE~



portals to travel like that ...........think stargate .........the show was introduced to the ppl to impart ideas for later to get them a custom to them (think about star trek with the touch screens and thin little note pad computers .......phasers cellphones ....we are just missing teleports but with shipping a global market u will never hear about that until they have no choice ) 

time travel as far as i know is a one way trip into the past only .............since the future is in flux no place to really go

space travel wormhole warps i heard harmonics are used open and direct the direction of the wormhole.........but those are only used in galaxy jumps to clear the vast nothingness in between (the ship gens a special shield then they do something to alter it causing a tare a wormhole to form then they pass into it keeping the shielding going forming and maintaining the pathway until a set time has passed then they shift it again opening a end come out and stop the worm hole was never there )


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> time travel as far as i know is a one way trip into the past only .............since the future is in flux no place to really go


I believe that it is only possible to time travel into the future.

If you go to youtube, and search for "time travel documentary", you will see the scientists say that it is only possible to time travel into the future.

If I'm not mistaken, the only way to time travel into the future is to reach speeds near the speed of light. Einstein explains this in the theory of relativity.

So if you have a space ship that can travel near the speed of light, its possible to travel to the year 4,000 in only a few years inside your space ship; depending on how close to the speed of light your space ship can travel.

As far as I know, there is no way to travel into the past, because it would cause a paradox. But it is possible to travel into the future, if you can travel close to the speed of light.

~PEACE~


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

that is not time travel

enstine thing was relative time 

the person on the ship will be younger then the person on the planet because traveling near the speed of light time is slowed down .............that is not time travel that is rip van winkle (sleeping and letting time passed ) 


time travel is when u transfer yourself from one period of time to another .............today is 2014 u step tho portal and it is 1014 that is time travel 

and it can only go backwards as those events have been set in the timeline ...............the future is always in flux do to our actions ( crazy guy has a nuke and blows it up they think it was us and start them flying the whole world is gone ..........guy with a nuke but something changed and he was stopped from setting it off the world goes on ) there is no way to set a point to go too since it does not exist yet ................the whole thing is based off actions dictate the future ...as for the past i really like to find out if u can alter it but odds are it can not be since altering it would change the timeline it fallows resetting u in the future it could remove u from life and u never go back then the oringal time line comes back and u get a paradox loop and that person is stuck 

as far as i know there has been no return trips from the past back to the future ..........and when they try to veiw the future tho the portal (like a window) nothing but blackness


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> that is not time travel
> 
> enstine thing was relative time
> 
> ...


Can you prove that time travel into the past has ever happened? or is this just your theory?

Where did you learn this stuff?

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2014)

This conversation above seems a bit silly, with facts plucked from inaccurate sci-fi as opposed to reality. In fact, Georgie is correct on the science facts he states, and you know you're in trouble when George knows more physics facts than you. The past, present and future all exist simultaneously, it is us sentient creatures that experience illusion of time in a linear fashion because of the arrow/direction of entropy. Currently, we know that we could time travel into the future, but not the past as that would require going against entropy: an object with mass would have to travel faster than light speed to go backward in time, and that would take more energy than is contained in the known universe. Objects without mass could conceivably travel backward in time, which is why scientists watch for neutrinos produced by an electrical storm BEFORE the electrical storm actually takes place. Traveling into the future can be done either through great speed, immense gravity, or a combination of the two. Both Einstein's Special and General Relativity explain how this is so. Traveling backward in time for objects with mass may be possible through Einstein/Rosen bridges, but that is merely theoretical speculation at this point. It may be better to discuss these subjects in current, relative threads instead of resurrecting older threads which we were all glad to see die. Here is a snippet from a great Nova video series that addresses my points above. The four part series is entitled The Fabric of the Cosmos, and is great as are the Brian Greene books that inspired them. Enjoy -


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can you prove that time travel into the past has ever happened? or is this just your theory?
> 
> Where did you learn this stuff?
> 
> ~PEACE~


 i can not prove anything .....no one will give me access to the files 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/04/time-traveler-cell-phone-1938-video-woman-factory_n_3013996.html

i like huffington post they do work .........but the answer they give makes no sense if u look at the size of the object it does not fit the tech at the time hell it only fits the tech for the last 14 years 

if they were really trying something out like that it should be bigger then the classic cellphones from the 1980s with the huge headset and bag battery ....modern cell phones only work becuase of the microchip and the battery tech has advanced ........u seen the old radio system they used in ww1 and ww2 if this was really something they were messing with back in the day the goverment would have been all over it lighten the load on the troops during battle (the radio man was always a big target due to the fact it takes training to use it and the equipment was the backpack so u could id who it was very easy) 

how i know this stuff .............the same reason u talk to me ppl like me and talk to me about stuff........i have a open mind so i listen think and look for things to prove or disprove what i was told ...........if u rem the first reason i contacted u then u know where the info comes from ..........leaving it at that not to get them in trouble or myself in anymore


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> This conversation above seems a bit silly, with facts plucked from inaccurate sci-fi as opposed to reality. In fact, Georgie is correct on the science facts he states, and you know you're in trouble when George knows more physics facts than you. The past, present and future all exist simultaneously, it is us sentient creatures that experience illusion of time in a linear fashion because of the arrow/direction of entropy. Currently, we know that we could time travel into the future, but not the past as that would require going against entropy: an object with mass would have to travel faster than light speed to go backward in time, and that would take more energy than is contained in the known universe. Objects without mass could conceivably travel backward in time, which is why scientists watch for neutrinos produced by an electrical storm BEFORE the electrical storm actually takes place. Traveling into the future can be done either through great speed, immense gravity, or a combination of the two. Both Einstein's Special and General Relativity explain how this is so. Traveling backward in time for objects with mass may be possible through Einstein/Rosen bridges, but that is merely theoretical speculation at this point. It may be better to discuss these subjects in current, relative threads instead of resurrecting older threads which we were all glad to see die. Here is a snippet from a great Nova video series that addresses my points above. The four part series is entitled The Fabric of the Cosmos, and is great as are the Brian Greene books that inspired them. Enjoy -


tachyon 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachyon

can only go backwards since there is a set history ...........forward is impossible there is not set future there are likely variables and odds of this one happening but until it is in the present it not set in stone ...........freewill until the event happens anything is possible ...........like the cat in the box with poison is it alive or dead u do not now until u look in so 2 possible futures until it is in the present seen it could go 2 ways 

now it u apply this to time and the world each choice we make alters the future so nothing is on lock in the future iran might blow us all up or someone might shoot the crazy iran guy (the head guy there thinks for ali to come back the world needs to be cleansed in holy fire ..........nukes spilting the atom release the power of god....holy fire)


----------



## Doer (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn @tyler.durden duran! That was a great post.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> tachyon
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tachyon
> 
> can only go backwards since there is a set history


Tachyons are purely hypothetical particles: on top of the fact that they have never been observed or detected, their properties go against known physical laws. The tachyon hypothesis is still rejected by most physicists. However, if they do indeed exist they travel backward in time only because they travel faster than light, not because the future is not set. So you were right for the wrong reasons 



> ...........forward is impossible there is not set future there are likely variables and odds of this one happening but until it is in the present it not set in stone


On the contrary, modern peer-reviewed physics tells that the future is indeed set in stone. This is what Professor Greene was attempting to explain in layman's terms in the short video I posted. From our perspective, the future is yet to happen. In objective reality the future exists simultaneously with the past and present (a famous Hawking quote is, "Why can we remember the past, but not the future?"). Consider, an alien from Andromeda traveling slowly towards Earth, across that great distance with a powerful telescope, he would see Earth as it was about 200 years ago. Conversely, if the same alien turns around and travels away from Earth, his telescope will show Earth approximately 200 years to in our future (if the alien wasn't moving in respect to Earth he would, of course, see our present). These are physical facts that show that the future does exist in a very concrete way...



> ...........freewill until the event happens anything is possible ...........like the cat in the box with poison is it alive or dead u do not now until u look in so 2 possible futures until it is in the present seen it could go 2 ways


Since in reality the future exists now, free will, by all indications, is also an illusion and exists only from our perspective. Cognitive/Neural Science also shows us how we become conscious of our decisions fractions of a second AFTER they've been made. So whatever is making our immediate decisions, it certainly isn't our conscious minds. Schrodinger's Cat theory is demonstrating the collapsing of probability waves from our perspective (as sentient beings on an illusion of a linear timeline). The theory says that it often takes an observer to collapse these waves, but the observer does not have to be a conscious being for the waves to collapse, it could be a simple machine or counter. So, while we see the waves collapse and either possibility turn into a concrete state, this phenomenon (and all like it) have already happened...



> now it u apply this to time and the world each choice we make alters the future so nothing is on lock in the future iran might blow us all up or someone might shoot the crazy iran guy (the head guy there thinks for ali to come back the world needs to be cleansed in holy fire ..........nukes spilting the atom release the power of god....holy fire)



We can see from my last paragraph that, however these situations turn out, it has, in reality, already happened. Just not from our perspective...


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

@tyler.durden

ohhhhhh finally a stoner with a brain and uses it more then just for porn ............i been looking for u almost 2 years now ran into alot of nice ppl but no one has had a argument on that lvl .........mad props go out and make many many kiddies

honestly that makes no sense for the sheer fact it is not time travel it is viewing the events after it happens .........they travel to us it speeds up like in fast forward until it hits present .......they are here they travel away it goes into rewind the future can not be until it is for the sheer variables in life

the cat thing was just to show that 2 possible futures can be or more if u want but until it is viewed (in the present) it is not set

and as for your study on the brain u are saying all minds are the same which we both know is not the case ..........some ppl are logical and take the impulse and think about it before the action is done sometimes they do it sometimes they do not .....then some ppl are ruled on sheer impulse they just act like animal on instinct and with the way ppl are raised so varied the ending result can not be predicted until the action happens .........and we are not even going to talk about lsd or anything on those lines plus the genetic mutations that happen over time

the logical line of thinking for your stance is ...........it does not matter everything has already been decided and we are playing out a role ......am i wrong on that


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 24, 2014)

justugh said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> ohhhhhh finally a stoner with a brain and uses it more then just for porn ............i been looking for u almost 2 years now ran into alot of nice ppl but no one has had a argument on that lvl .........mad props go out and make many many kiddies


Well, it is good to have you on this sub-forum, we could use a few more rational people around these parts...



> honestly that makes no sense for the sheer fact it is not time travel it is viewing the events after it happens .........they travel to us it speeds up like in fast forward until it hits present .......they are here they travel away it goes into rewind the future can not be until it is for the sheer variables in life


Not quite sure what you are stating here. If you are referring to the simultaneous existence of past, present and future, it is a physical fact. Humans experience things in a linear timeline, but it is not how reality is layed out. The analogy I like is this: picture us as conscious characters in a finished novel; to the characters in the novel, it would seem to us that we are going about our lives in a linear timeline, making decisions (having free will) and going through the story line one event at a time, but since the book has already been written, each instance of these characters lives have already taken place. So, while many people know how the novel ends, the characters are unaware of this and are taking things as they come, from their perspective. Check out the video, Greene is much more articulate than I...




> the cat thing was just to show that 2 possible futures can be or more if u want but until it is viewed (in the present) it is not set
> 
> and as for your study on the brain u are saying all minds are the same which we both know is not the case ..........some ppl are logical and take the impulse and think about it before the action is done sometimes they do it sometimes they do not .....then some ppl are ruled on sheer impulse they just act like animal on instinct and with the way ppl are raised so varied the ending result can not be predicted until the action happens .........and we are not even going to talk about lsd or anything on those lines plus the genetic mutations that happen over time


I'm not talking minds here, but brains (the mind is an emergent property of the brain). Human brains are all VERY similar, the same areas being responsible for the same functions, transmitting data in the exact same fashion, etc.. Many of the cognitive studies are done on FMRI, so we are able to see the brains' activity in real time. What I mean by we all become aware of our decisions after they're made is akin to stating that we all die. Although we are all different people with differing minds, we all die. When the human brain makes decisions, they all go through the same process...



> the logical line of thinking for your stance is ...........it does not matter everything has already been decided and we are playing out a role ......am i wrong on that


No worries. We all learn from each other...


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

@tyler.durden

the idea of the book if u are religious has been disprove by johan and the whale (god had to kick his ass to get him to do what he wanted .......proving freewill even over the creator )

time is a linear because we are everything is ...........with a start and end everything has it ........one day all the energy from the big bang will be used up and the universe will collapse on itself causing a small powered big bang and the whole thing will go around again until one day it falls back in and nothing is left............think of a bang as still going on spreading things out using the gravity one day that will stop and the gravity will contract like a rubber band speeding up as it comes to the end and runs into the other half of itself and bang again 

i will give u all original thought has already been thought by something we are just replaying it all in different combos to see the results until the truth is found

but the future is just that it is always influx by the choices made the world we see on this Plane of life/mind/being..........our choices alter the next part to come it happens every day ..............u take too many shots are the bar u are hung over at work u get fired ...........your choice effected the future

like arch duke ferdanann............if no one shot him no ww1 the timeline we know would be changed (was that ww1 or ww2 pretty stoned and terrible with names and dates )


----------



## justugh (Sep 24, 2014)

and brains ..............we both know the work they are doing is nothing but scratching the surface

it might apply to a section of the ppl but others it does not..............pathways formed/meals they eat/work they do/life they had

if it was the way u are thinking our actions could be predictable ..........they could find and target ppl that are going to go bad before they actually harm someone

that was disproved with the nurture winning out over nature argument ..............they did that twins thing for 30 years in adoptions some traits and habits were the same but nurture won out in what has the most power in making up the person

if i was to talk to a professional doctor they would deem me a crazy person because i do not think like the majority of the ppl and force me on high power drugs

my thinking patterns and chemical make up is not like yours the number of pathways and how i react under stress is different too ..........the study is moot with it not covering a every base to have the final comparison to drawl the truth out of the problem

i have been that guy stuck in the back of the line letting ppl cut so can figure out what to eat if thought was already made i would not have to make a choice ..........and alot of the times when i can not make mind up i flip a coin leave it up to a chance


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2014)

justugh said:


> @tyler.durden
> 
> the idea of the book if u are religious has been disprove by johan and the whale (god had to kick his ass to get him to do what he wanted .......proving freewill even over the creator )


I am an atheist...



> time is a linear because we are everything is ...........with a start and end everything has it ........one day all the energy from the big bang will be used up and the universe will collapse on itself causing a small powered big bang and the whole thing will go around again until one day it falls back in and nothing is left............think of a bang as still going on spreading things out using the gravity one day that will stop and the gravity will contract like a rubber band speeding up as it comes to the end and runs into the other half of itself and bang again


You are speaking of what physicists have termed a Big Crunch. For the last couple of decades, all data has been pointing to a Big Rip. This is where the expansion of the universe will keep accelerating until all matter is ripped apart by dark energy, and all energy will be dispersed until there is nothing left (except space itself and random particles popping into and out of existence).



> i will give u all original thought has already been thought by something we are just replaying it all in different combos to see the results until the truth is found


That's a pretty cool idea. Another modern view, supported by mathematics, is that we exist as part of a multiverse, where all possibilities are occurring in many separate universes simultaneously in different dimensions. Cray-cray...



> but the future is just that it is always influx by the choices made the world we see on this Plane of life/mind/being..........our choices alter the next part to come it happens every day ..............u take too many shots are the bar u are hung over at work u get fired ...........your choice effected the future
> 
> like arch duke ferdanann............if no one shot him no ww1 the timeline we know would be changed (was that ww1 or ww2 pretty stoned and terrible with names and dates )


Right. From our perspective, this is true...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 25, 2014)

justugh said:


> and brains ..............we both know the work they are doing is nothing but scratching the surface
> 
> it might apply to a section of the ppl but others it does not..............pathways formed/meals they eat/work they do/life they had
> 
> if it was the way u are thinking our actions could be predictable ..........they could find and target ppl that are going to go bad before they actually harm someone


You are referring to a concept called Laplace's Demon. A nice aspect of the future already existing is that while things are determined, that are not determinable from our perspective. So, although things are set to turn out a certain way, we can never be sure what that will be. I feel this makes things more interesting. This is not simply my way of thinking, but physical fact...



> that was disproved with the nurture winning out over nature argument ..............they did that twins thing for 30 years in adoptions some traits and habits were the same but nurture won out in what has the most power in making up the person


Nuture being a stronger influence than nature wouldn't be surprising, but I fail to see what is disproves...



> if i was to talk to a professional doctor they would deem me a crazy person because i do not think like the majority of the ppl and force me on high power drugs
> 
> my thinking patterns and chemical make up is not like yours the number of pathways and how i react under stress is different too ..........the study is moot with it not covering a every base to have the final comparison to drawl the truth out of the problem


Not sure what you are referring to here, but it sounds cool...



> i have been that guy stuck in the back of the line letting ppl cut so can figure out what to eat if thought was already made i would not have to make a choice ..........and alot of the times when i can not make mind up i flip a coin leave it up to a chance


Since we become aware of our decisions only after we make them, your consciousness isn't the agent making the choice. Regardless, to survive you must eat something and you ultimately do. The choice of what you end up eating exists already, but it's a pleasant illusion to go through the process in a linear fashion. I know what the concepts I'm relaying here are a mindfuck, they were to me when I first learned them. Did you have a chance to view the short video I posted about these things?


----------



## justugh (Sep 25, 2014)

@tyler.durden

no on the video yet today is thrusday nothing for me to flip around too i will watch once my buddy leaves this afternoon 

haha i got u to say it the multi verse ...........if u fallow that line of thinking then u have to admit the future does not exist until it is in the present with all choices being played out in the other bubbles ...........untill the action happends to make it true the furture was not there ...........now time traveling into the future can not be done until the future has been picked what bubble it will fallow .................have u even seen doctor who


----------



## justugh (Sep 25, 2014)

ok i got time now to go little deeper down the hole with yah 

the nurture vs nature thing disproves that the brain is predictable i think there for i am the sum of the person life exps is what dictates their actions and choices .........so no matter how much one mind might match another mind the whole process different 

your eatting as a need is partly true but what if u forget to eat ..........i only eat 1 time a day and that is because if i do not i feel like shit in 36 to 40 hours with out eating pain in belly .............i have no other thought about until i force myself to think about and even then i still not hungry unless i am stoned out of my mind with the munchies ..........so that alone alters my thinking and removes me from any models because the of the factors they rely on as constant is not i know i can go 10 days before the pain is crippling ............and it is the same thing with my sleep patterns i can sleep 18 hours a day if i want or run off nothing for 113 hours (had to know my limits so self experimented )........that is 2 constants they relay on as basic pattern profile for all ppl 

i know for a fact that not normal if i say something to doctors about it they want to poke at me and dope me on shit that well basically the side effects of them are freaky as hell and i want nothing to do with them ........fucking balded already at least my kidney and liver function are decent .........they labeled me all kinds of shit over the years but the sheer fact is i been playing with them .............iq test psych test personality test ............i did what i wanted to do and made up shit to see reaction because bored and pissed off that i had to do it ..............those blot test one time i told them 2 (just the number 2 ) and satin fucking a whore for every blot ..........that was fun...............i have made 5 different shrink change their jobs they are no longer in the feild 

like u said it all comes down to how the person see the world and i see it much differently .............freewill exist and i am proof of that .........i do random things just because i had a impulse triggered from someone saying the right words .......when ever i hear it if i can help the person i do done this since i can rem .....other times it turns into a major debate because i can account for factors i should not understand .........like enstine i can see little movies in my head and run thought experiments ...........the idea of the mutli verse is the best way to explain the future but wants it becomes present that is locked in a set point in the timeline .............if u were to try to travel into the future u would end up in a black void where all the possibles worlds ar but u would not be any part of it because it is not set ..........u would need interdementional travel to cross over into the possible future and something to stablize it to allow u to interact because with u able to enter anything in the future u might be entering in one where u have no form to keep u from being rejected like a virus u would need some sort of anchor to that spot 

traveling back to from where u left is possible at this point too u just need to return before u left so that point in the timeline that is playing out on this plane of life because it is a set fact .............this plane of life is set by all of us .......a force of willpower defining what they see by naming it it becomes .......and this is everything ppl cars plants dirt because we all vibrate at the same freq 

now this is where it can get freaky ............we are all energy thought/soul what ever u want to call it ........now if everything is set to the same Freq could it all form one giant mind hive mind / cloister ........and would that mind itself be greater then the sum of it parts and could be called god ...........it explains why reiigious ppl say god is in u god is everything in terms a scientist can accept


----------



## justugh (Sep 25, 2014)

have u ever done that test with 600 plus ?s

but it is just the same 70 90 ? just reworded .....................i did 120 of them and turned the test in telling them they can fuck them self if they think i would sit here for 4 plus hours answering the same ?s over and over again and that was age 10 ........i walked out of school and walked home 7 miles tho cornfields that got me kicked out for 2 weeks but it did not matter when i went to class i got the worksheet from the teacher did it in 10 mins turned it in get 100% then alot of them let me leave class to go to library to read what ever i wanted and play in the computer lab until next class ..........i did it with everything but English dyslexic .......hence the grammar.... skipped words.... doubled up words and words that are the next one in my head i type instead of what i ment to

hell one teacher had never seen someone do it ..........i had to retake a test in the meeting room of the school in my boxers to prove i was not cheating ......closed my eyes do the math in my head write out the answer and done in 15/20 mins with 100%


----------



## justugh (Sep 25, 2014)

just got tho part of what u are talking in the video and no even at near warp speed (assuming warp is speed of light) u will not slice at a angle and see inwards ...........it will be like in a car u can see the objects only to a certain point the rest are blurred from motion but even it u take a snap shot of it ....it would only show it as what it is at that second of the present

when u are in motion u are making your own time vs what the rest of us because u are already moving at a high rate of speed u just do not notice it due to living with it all your life ........the plane in the air is going from 300 to 500 miles faster then the rest of us slowing the rate of time flow down for them but the rest of the world is the same do to the movement ...rip van wrinkle effect your time slows down as the rest of the world stays at a higher rate ....... that is not time travel or seeing into the future that is prolonging the time u have before u are dust ................the true test of this is simple the la gerage points (i know i got it wrong) but the 4 points in the solar system where the gravity is perfectly balanced out send a clock there then link with from the planet they will get a better understanding ..........at those points no motion no gravity but its own so this would be his perfect set clock to the time of the universe ..........then for shits and giggles send one to the moon and mars

u can not travel into the future with out the future being picked...........someone from the future could go to the past as their time line is set now if they altering anything in the past they might reset the timeline from their present altering the course things fallow

it is the famous ? if u could time travel would u go back and kill hitler as a young man ............the answer is no because by doing so u alter everything else on a massive scale ppl that died would live and make new ppl that will alter who is born because one person true love might of died in the war so married the 2 or 3rd choice ..........no matter how much u might want to alter something u can not do to the ripple effect will have a event like that fixed the course of history as we know changing any detail of it will alter the results making something else

this timeline would effectively erase itself and the new one would set in the only person know it happend would be the person that caused it do to the fact they would need to be shielded to effectively pass back into the past with out being well god know what since i never seen it done or read notes ............personally i think if u do u will revert tho your timeline back to sperm and egg never making it to the end

and just for fun ,,,,,,,,check out the mayan math it is more actuate then atom clocks ......and they even admit but do not use it for own problem solving

enstines one quote that never sat well was 
*“God does not play dice with the universe.” *

implying that he thinks it is all planned out like u and we are playing roles .........but as the universe shows up with life every day it is chance ....trail and error adaptation to what is around us


----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 28, 2014)

These shall make war with the Lamb, and the Lamb shall overcome them: for he is Lord of lords, and King of kings: and they that are with him are called, and chosen, and faithful.

I see you Nephilim shapeshifting Demons





 




 




 




 
David Icke and Alex Jones are Demon shapeshifters also...





 -7:47 Actual footage of shape-shifter Demon

Death for me is a Promotion is it for you? P.S If you Demons can get a hold of Bill Nye I would love to have him transform and beat him down for the glory of THE LORD with my own bare hands I know you know my address you have been calling and threatening me and having witches show up at my house. LOL You really don't know me.


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 28, 2014)

Here we go again....


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyway, Ghost on ignore now so I won't be responding to his inane bullshit any longer. He's been PM'ing me tonight, calling me a demon and all this other batshit crazy, nonsense. 

So, this is it. lol I have neither the time nor patience to deal with this idiot/troll any further. 

I honestly advise all of you to do the same. He'll just leave if no one listens.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 28, 2014)

@ghostdriver is back, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

@ghostdriver 

man u need to think outside the box 
Nephilim ..............not all of them are bad or demons a good amount of them are just regural ppl trying to live i life here 

yes back in the day they went a little nutty with power .........but no worst then a avg human would have done when they are 30 feet tall and no one had any method of controlling them 
now a days with poisons and weapons a 30 foot one shows up it is dead 


Nephilim are offspring of angels and humans ...............the watchers are the ones that fucked the girls because they were hot ( the guard angels watching over the planet )


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> @ghostdriver is back, lol.
> 
> ~PEACE~


Yeah, right. Funny how he comes back right after you resurrect his thread. It's almost as if you two are same... Wait...


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 29, 2014)

There's more than likely no such thing as nephalim, demons, or angels. Period. 

There's never been any real evidence to support their existence, why both believing in them at all?


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> There's more than likely no such thing as nephalim, demons, or angels. Period.
> 
> There's never been any real evidence to support their existence, why both believing in them at all?


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 29, 2014)

justugh said:


>


When were these supposed skeletons tested by biologists? Why were the findings not shattering the scientific world? What did their DNA show? Where are the journals? Who did the peer-review?


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> When were these skeletons tested by biologists? Why were the findings not shattering the scientific world?


the first one i ever heard about was found in china as for the others i am not sure

why has it not turned it upside down for the same reason it never changes because it does not fit into main stream thinking so there for anyone that works on it is a crack and any info that points to something other then what they have decided in their minds is nothing but craps

Egyptian history is all fucked up .........look at the lotus bowl (famous thing that the craftmans work on is so great it could not be reproduced today with out modern tools ...............or explain how they could work inside a mountain on a tomb with out torches (they know no torch has entered certain chambers because no marks from the soot or fire on ceiling ............and limestone burns

or the Mayan .........their stone work is so on the money a razor blade will not slide between the 2 stones (no mortar they are free set stacked stones .........alot of ppl think they were poured into molds)

history is full of crap they tell u to fallow their line of thinking but if u look at everything for yourself and listen to all the ideas ...........theres do not hold water to many holes to many things they just throw out because it does not fit the veiw they want


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

in school u are taught to think of the ppl in the past as fools ............but if u look at the history of inventions those men were maybe smarter then us

it was named the golden age for a reason .............if i was good with names i start ranting them off but i rem what they did 
solar death beam 
underwater concrete 
water powered factories 
solar forges 
plumbing


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2014)

All fakes - http://www.snopes.com/photos/odd/giantman.asp
That is the reason why ARAMCO won't let anyone by that site, it's all a hoax. Real science shares its knowledge with the world, in order to verify its findings through peer-review. If it doesn't go through this process, it is pseudo-science. Pro Tip - just because its on YT, or worse Ancient Aliens, doesn't mean its true...


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> All fakes - http://www.snopes.com/photos/odd/giantman.asp
> That is the reason why ARAMCO won't let anyone by that site, it's all a hoax. Real science shares its knowledge with the world, in order to verify its finding through peer-review. If it doesn't go through this process, it is pseudo-science. Pro Tip - just because its on YT, or worse Ancient Aliens, doesn't mean its true...



no they do not ...........if they shared shit we would have cancer cured .............science is sheer for money now
it took a court ruling to tell them natural DNA can not be patented...........meaning the families with a natural immunity to AIDS their blood can go to anyone now for work on a cure and not to the drug ppl that had patented it ...........if u look a standard agreement they make most of there ppl sign the comipany retains all rights to anything found made or thought up by the person

as u see everyday they post ads for a new pill that does not treat anything just masks the symptoms so u feel normal and buy the pill every month for the rest of your life ...........it is all a money game to them now i know this for a fact i have buddy that is in the bio medical field as a researcher

as for the bones what is the point in faking those ...............what is the ending result ..........and yah i can believe they are not allowing access to anything until it is all dug up

i know of a site in Egypt that the isreal has been asking to dug up for years but they always been refused the rights too(isreal thinks it was one of their cities from history) the site is fenced off and round the clock armed guards ..............they think they found noah ark on this mountain in turkey but the government said no work allowed ...............or what about the first emperors tomb in china if the list of items that is in there would be dug up u know how much history can learn from first person accounts from the time buried in there............or what about Vatican library they got books locked up from 1300 that they do not let anyone see

edit ..........here is a famous one nikola tesla
the man has been dead for years his work was locked up from public view ............the 80 years has passed that makes classified docs ok to the public because all the ppl are dead and it is history .............they still will not release it

his big thing was free power to everyone using earths own energy ...........the theory is sound he proved it work he blow out a power gen that was near his testing ground ...........he was building it in new jersey untill they shut him down

knowledge is power and they do not want to give any up ...............that is the base of all those secret groups skull and bones and freemasons..........they have knowledge that no one else has


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 29, 2014)

justugh said:


> the first one i ever heard about was found in china as for the others i am not sure


Hearing about something, and it being *verified* are two different things. There are lots of hoaxes that come from China and elsewhere in the world. 

I'm not asking you when you first heard about the supposed 'nephalim', I'm asking how you know the reports are genuine. 



> why has it not turned it upside down for the same reason it never changes because it does not fit into main stream thinking so there for anyone that works on it is a crack and any info that points to something other then what they have decided in their minds is nothing but craps


This argument is ridiculous. Scientists would be revered for a discovery that large and significant. Just because something isn't generally accepted in science, doesn't mean when contradicting evidence is found, it's ignored. Theories are modified based on new and compelling evidence.



> Egyptian history is all fucked up .........look at the lotus bowl (famous thing that the craftmans work on is so great it could not be reproduced today with out modern tools ...............or explain how they could work inside a mountain on a tomb with out torches (they know no torch has entered certain chambers because no marks from the soot or fire on ceiling ............and limestone burns


We can build computers with millions of microscopic transistors, send people into space, and communicate wirelessly cirtually instantaneously. Making a bowl isn't that difficult. These claims like "the pyramids were impossible to build back in the day" are just that, claims. No evidence, and a lot of conjecture. 



> or the Mayan .........their stone work is so on the money a razor blade will not slide between the 2 stones (no mortar they are free set stacked stones .........alot of ppl think they were poured into molds)


So what? They had great stone workers. With enough time and free labour, you'd be surprised what can be accomplished. 



> history is full of crap they tell u to fallow their line of thinking but if u look at everything for yourself and listen to all the ideas ...........theres do not hold water to many holes to many things they just throw out because it does not fit the veiw they want


Just because something is currently unknown doesn't mean you get to inject your own suspicions and beliefs into it and call them fact. 

Sorting fact from fiction and rumor/conjecture can be tough, but it's a lot easier when literally NONE of the articles/videos/posts regarding the issue(s) have ANY credible sources.


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 29, 2014)

justugh said:


> no they do not ...........if they shared shit we would have cancer cured .............science is sheer for money now
> it took a court ruling to tell them natural DNA can not be patented...........meaning the families with a natural immunity to AIDS their blood can go to anyone now for work on a cure and not to the drug ppl that had patented it ...........if u look a standard agreement they make most of there ppl sign the comipany retains all rights to anything found made or thought up by the person
> 
> as u see everyday they post ads for a new pill that does not treat anything just masks the symptoms so u feel normal and buy the pill every month for the rest of your life ...........it is all a money game to them now i know this for a fact i have buddy that is in the bio medical field as a researcher
> ...


You are so ignorant. 

'Cancer' isn't one thing. There is no 'cure for cancer'. There maybe cures for specific types of cancers, but using blanket statements like the one you just used only shows how little you actually know about the subject. 

Name one person EVER who had/has an AIDS immunity. 

Science is for sheer money now? How dense are you? Are you suggesting that every scientist in the world is just out for money? If you believe that you're further off the deep end than previously thought.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2014)

justugh said:


> no they do not ...........if they shared shit we would have cancer cured .............science is sheer for money now


It is not science that is in it for the money. Science is only a specific methodology. For profit corporations often hire people trained in science to discover, invent and test products for sale. They are the ones who won't share data in order to obtain a larger piece of the pie. When science is done to discover the nature of reality is when data is freely shared...



> it took a court ruling to tell them natural DNA can not be patented...........meaning the families with a natural immunity to AIDS their blood can go to anyone now for work on a cure and not to the drug ppl that had patented it ...........if u look a standard agreement they make most of there ppl sign the comipany retains all rights to anything found made or thought up by the person


You're talking about the patents applied for by Myriad Genetics, a for profit private company which makes its living from the scientific discoveries it sponsors. The Supreme Court ruled that those gene sequences could not be patented because they occur naturally. This is not the scientists attempting to patent, but business people who employ them. Almost all jobs require that one signs a similar agreement before starting with them, a lot make you sign a Do Not Compete agreement so you can't work in that field for a year or more after leaving them. It's the American Way...



> as u see everyday they post ads for a new pill that does not treat anything just masks the symptoms so u feel normal and buy the pill every month for the rest of your life ...........it is all a money game to them now i know this for a fact i have buddy that is in the bio medical field as a researcher


Again, you are speaking of pharmaceutical companies in business to make a profit. They pay scientists to come up with their products for this very purpose. This is not science done to discover reality and nature, but simply to mask symptoms to make a profit...



> as for the bones what is the point in faking those ...............what is the ending result ..........and yah i can believe they are not allowing access to anything until it is all dug up


Here is the reason -

The image displayed above was taken from Worth1000, a site devoted to hosting contests in which entrants show off their skills at manipulating photographs using digital editing programs. This particular picture was an entry from one of the site's "Archaeological Anomalies" competitions, in which entrants vied to create the most realistic archaeological hoaxes: "Your job is to show a picture of an archaeological discovery that looks so real, had it not appeared at Worth1000, people might have done a double take."



> i know of a site in Egypt that the isreal has been asking to dug up for years but they always been refused the rights too ..............they think they found noah ark on this mountain in turkey but the government said no work allowed ...............or what about the first emperors tomb in china if the list of items that is in there would be dug up u know how much history can learn from first person accounts from the time buried in there............or what about Vatican library they got books locked up from 1300 that they do not let anyone see


Stories without peer reviewed evidence are just that, stories. Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence...



> edit ..........here is a famous one nikola tesla
> the man has been dead for years his work was locked up from public view ............the 80 years has passed that makes classified docs ok to the public because all the ppl are dead and it is history .............they still will not release it
> his big thing was free power to everyone using earths own energy ...........the theory is sound he proved it work he blow out a power gen that was near his testing ground ...........he was building it in new jersey untill they shut him down


I've heard a lot of these Tesla conspiracy stories. Could you please post links to credible sources (no YT vids or links to conspiracy sites, please) to back up your claims?


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Hearing about something, and it being *verified* are two different things. There are lots of hoaxes that come from China and elsewhere in the world.
> 
> I'm not asking you when you first heard about the supposed 'nephalim', I'm asking how you know the reports are genuine.
> 
> ...


Damn! Bumping heads with BB again in our responses


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You are so ignorant.
> 
> 'Cancer' isn't one thing. There is no 'cure for cancer'. There maybe cures for specific types of cancers, but using blanket statements like the one you just used only shows how little you actually know about the subject.
> 
> ...



sorry sir but that shows what u know ...........cancer is just cells that do not stop growing ......cells might be different but it is always the same thing something in the genetic code was triggered by something and the cell mutated and are now basically a foreign body inside your body growing replacing your cells with it own effecting your system 

that is cancer in the basic form ...........all of them copy the same thing a cell is genetically triggered and do not stop growing (why they use radiation and kemo in attempt to kill the cells before they cut it out plus health tissuse they have to redact a good bit to make sure got it all ) 

http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/09/21/224506556/in-life-man-immune-to-hiv-helped-scientists-fight-virus
there are several ppl and familys out there that have a something in the code that does not allow the HIV to infect they ...............learn about it in the mid 90s heard it was a black family from upstate new york was the first ones found ..........
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2005/03/050325234239.htm

need more


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Hearing about something, and it being *verified* are two different things. There are lots of hoaxes that come from China and elsewhere in the world.
> 
> I'm not asking you when you first heard about the supposed 'nephalim', I'm asking how you know the reports are genuine.
> 
> ...



where did i hear it first time southern babist church at the age of 5 ...........my proof same place it always been in the history of the ppl from around the world ................here it is cultures separated by vast distance and time ..........but the same ideas and stories are repeated over and over and over and over again the names of them might change but the descriptions are always the same (and here is the kicker no trade routes no way to pass stories ) 


they do this all the time where have u been evolution is not taught in some states ...........think about school alls it is listen and repeat when i was in school it was all about the funding so we needed to score high on the federal test so for 2 months out of the year right before the test the teachers would teach us the test reworded 


ok then make me a bowl that perfect with what tools they said they had at the time .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hell one better make me a Quartz Skull to match one of the 13 known about ................best tech in the world can not do it out of those materials check it for yourself 

well u got a huge problem ..............mayan's never had the wheel this is one fact they agree on can u tell me how they moved 15 ton stones or more and the stone is the exact match of another stone in the working ..............u are talking about laying out a city in perfectly formed match blocks .........that is not possible now in the time frame that they did it in 


the Sphinx ...............little kid that has had earth science can tell what water erosion and wind sand ............they did the math the last time that area had rain fall in any amount 10000 bc and that is before we were into our farming phase according to history ...............if u ask them they will say no no no it all wind damage and one of the kings before that one had it made and fell be hide ( they have never once found any record of it being built only dug out and fixed up )


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

telsa

pbs
http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/fbi_01.html

go looking all over the web i do not know where u will say ok that is right or they are creditable

if u look at telsa energy transmission ideas and then apply this to the pyramids the idea makes more sense what they say(the true test is simple fix it up and put the golden cap stone back ) but never will even tho a restored great wounder would be a bigger attraction.........if the idea is right it would explain how the great light house of Alexandrian was able to been seen that far out (ark lamp) fire would not travel that far not from polished copper or mirror manufacturing methods at that ................if u want to see for yourself
http://www.foia.gov/how-to.html

ask for his famous death ray see if they answer u back.........oh and if u look he believed in aliens what the death ray was ment to fight


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

look up the stories

just google the words and see yourself ...............

noak ark in turkey
(i look for that name of the city they wanted to dig up that was a news report from bbc 2 years ago about them getting denied again to do it )


if i came up with a cure to something that they make money on treating do u ever think that cure will be release ..................GREED the all might dollar u see this all the time they release something PHENPHEN great shit on the planet they knew it was bad but they racked in more cash from the sales of then they ever paid in court ...........u have more faith in man kind then i do i know better


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 29, 2014)

justugh said:


> sorry sir but that shows what u know ...........cancer is just cells that do not stop growing ......cells might be different but it is always the same thing something in the genetic code was triggered by something and the cell mutated and are now basically a foreign body inside your body growing replacing your cells with it own effecting your system
> 
> that is cancer in the basic form ...........all of them copy the same thing a cell is genetically triggered and do not stop growing (why they use radiation and kemo in attempt to kill the cells before they cut it out plus health tissuse they have to redact a good bit to make sure got it all )
> 
> ...


lol yep, that's it. Every type of Cancer is just 'cells that don't stop growing'... lol

Good article on the AIDS patient, statement retracted.

Deathrays? To fight aliens?


----------



## justugh (Sep 29, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> lol yep, that's it. Every type of Cancer is just 'cells that don't stop growing'... lol
> 
> Good article on the AIDS patient, statement retracted.
> 
> Deathrays? To fight aliens?


well then if it can be triggered ........then we can remove the triggering and no more cancer ..............like the girly shot they get so does not get pussy cancer from some thing they found in last few years hpv ...............but ppl i know and trust told me never to allow any lady i care about get that shot i do not know why they did not tell me but she is the only doctor i trust to come near me with a needle so i believe her

read i am not joking if u want me to keep tracking thing down fine ................but i was taught ppl do not learn unless they look for them self i do not know what u need for proof everyone is different

tesla thought a war was coming and wanted to protect human kind hence why he was doing all this work


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/tesla/esp_tesla_2.htm

http://sfgirl-thealiennextdoor.blogspot.com/2010/10/nikola-tesla-and-resonating-earth.html
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/tesla/esp_tesla_10.htm
http://www.educatinghumanity.com/2011/04/was-nikola-tesla-communicating-with.html

i do not know what u want but if u use those and pick out key words your google search will find u others

it all started with the radio .............they both( him and the one that got the credit for inventing it first marconi ) claimed to have made contact with something from space


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 30, 2014)

justugh said:


> http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/tesla/esp_tesla_2.htm
> 
> http://sfgirl-thealiennextdoor.blogspot.com/2010/10/nikola-tesla-and-resonating-earth.html
> http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/tesla/esp_tesla_10.htm
> ...


Blogs and uncited opinion pieces make the world go round....

You build your beliefs off of completely unproven information. No wonder you believe so many dumb things.


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Blogs and uncited opinion pieces make the world go round....
> 
> You build your beliefs off of completely unproven information. No wonder you believe so many dumb things.


like i said do your own keyword sreaching i do not know what u call as proof ................i am not here to spoon feed u like your mom i will say a idea and let u go look it up yourself to make up your own mind ................if u do not like the links that came up with the same facts same info different sources ......where does news come from 

bet u if i put a PHD beside the name u would buy what ever snake oil i had to offer .................think for yourself 

i read everything ............looking for the fractal pattern that repeats ........just like in nature 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fractal

not like NEWS gives u any NEWS anymore it all comment shows and what we think and replaying old stories that they have more details about what klneex the guy liked ..................i get more real news and facts from outside the USA then i do from our channels here


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 30, 2014)

justugh said:


> like i said do your own keyword sreaching i do not know what u call as proof ................i am not here to spoon feed u like your mom i will say a idea and let u go look it up yourself to make up your own mind ................if u do not like the links that came up with the same facts same info different sources ......where does news come from
> 
> bet u if i put a PHD beside the name u would buy what ever snake oil i had to offer .................think for yourself
> 
> ...


So far, I've come to understand that you are credulous and believe pretty much anything as long as there's a picture or video regarding it, and it's got a 'neat' story.

My concept of proof is something that has been verified. If were talking scientific proof, it's been through the rigors of peer-review.

You are absolutely incorrect about me believeing you based on credentials alone. That's a basic logical fallacy called 'an argument from authority'. I learned to detect and dismiss such fallacies in my first year of university.

As to your point about "where does news come from?"; "News" can come from anywhere, if you're looking for PROOF something is real, you need to be more stringent in what you accept as truth.

If Nephalim are real, why haven't the bones been tested by scientists? Why hasn't their DNA been sequenced? Why are there only specious websites, with no links or citations regarding their supposed 'truths'?


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> So far, I've come to understand that you are credulous and believe pretty much anything as long as there's a picture or video regarding it, and it's got a 'neat' story.
> 
> My concept of proof is something that has been verified. If were talking scientific proof, it's been through the rigors of peer-review.
> 
> ...


sir i have been nice and shared ideas 

proof is there is SPHINX..........water damage .....computer models say the last time any rain fall in that area to amount that could do something like that was 10,000 bc ................. disprove it ............and if u bring up the topic in school they tell u to shut up it is not right even tho your own eyes tell u water damage not sand wind .............this was the first thing i figured out they were LYING about history 


ASK THEM WE HAVE BEEN ASKING TO SEE THE TEST ALLOW US TO TEST .....we will pay for the test just keep a clear chain of evidence send a sample to a lab ..............but the owners of the land and there for the bones will not allow it .............ASK THEM WHY NOT they could settle it one way or other just by a simple sample but they will not .............the logical answer is they will not because they are real and will alter their balance ..........if they were fake and the test proved it that would end it ..........only reason not too is they know they are real ..........a simple carbon 14 dating will tell u that is all they need and carbon 14 can not be faked older but a fire can make it look newer 


stop being lazy and look for your god damn self .......

here this is something if u say is wrong...........your fucking nutz
http://www.bosnianpyramids.org/index.php?id=36&lang=en

25000 old ..............city built before the 4000 bc period we were still hunter gathers with no farming 

u thought i was bullshiting about AID/HIV ...................u want proof look for your self do not ask ppl to spoon feed u


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Searches_for_Noah's_Ark

http://abcnews.go.com/topics/news/noahs-ark-found.htm


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

u can not learn unless u are asking the ?s ..............no matter how much proof someone puts in your face unless u are asking the right ?s it is just info with no understanding


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 30, 2014)

justugh said:


> sir i have been nice and shared ideas
> 
> proof is there is SPHINX..........water damage .....computer models say the last time any rain fall in that area to amount that could do something like that was 10,000 bc ................. disprove it ............and if u bring up the topic in school they tell u to shut up it is not right even tho your own eyes tell u water damage not sand wind .............this was the first thing i figured out they were LYING about history
> 
> ...


Bosnian pyramids; LOL!



> Seven leading European archaeologists have issued a European Association of Archaeologists _Declaration_ stating:
> 
> We, the undersigned professional archaeologists from all parts of Europe, wish to protest strongly at the continuing support by the Bosnian authorities for the so-called "pyramid" project being conducted on hills at and near Visoko. This scheme is a cruel hoax on an unsuspecting public and has no place in the world of genuine science. It is a waste of scarce resources that would be much better used in protecting the genuine archaeological heritage and is diverting attention from the pressing problems that are affecting professional archaeologists in Bosnia-Herzegovina on a daily basis.[16]


The water erosion hypothesis is rejected by virtually everyone except crackpots.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphinx_water_erosion_hypothesis
http://www.e-a-a.org/statement.pdf


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Bosnian pyramids; LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have a good life sheep u are to damaged to teach 
i am done with u


----------



## Ceepea (Sep 30, 2014)

justugh said:


> have a good life sheep u are to damaged to teach
> i am done with u


Having a high standard of evidence = being a sheep. Good to know where you stand.


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Having a high standard of evidence = being a sheep. Good to know where you stand.


no going on the sheer fact u repeat the mainstream lie ..............it is right infront of your eyes

water damage is the only thing that could cause it ...........hide the body the features and show it to a 6th grader and ask what did that water or sand and wind ................they did this to a guy on tv one time and said no doubt it water damage they showed him the whole pic of where it was from he retracted the statement ......

and carbon dating u .................what more can u ask for

the soil dated to 12000 that is 7000 years before recorded culture started ...............they found a leaf on direct contact to the structure ( implying at that point and time it was exposed to air so the leaf can be used as a marker ) they know it is at least this old maybe more and it breaks everything taught ..........carbon 14 testing no faking no lying the decade of a radioisotope at a set lvl (only thing i know messes with it is fire and smoke it will add more from the shoot Shroud of torren investigation .....it is what made the test come up funky )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiocarbon_dating


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

here for shits and giggles 

old old work been on the net for years 
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/arqueologia/esp_archeocoverup.htm

read it then go to the bottom and check out the sources and the facts they post nothing is incorrect .............everything u can track down will point to what they are saying 

if something does not fit into the main stream idea of life on this planet the person saying is automatically a outcast with no hope in their chosen profession


----------



## justugh (Sep 30, 2014)

if u go to INDIA....tell them aliens are real they will laugh and go we know ...........check out some of their books 

jews ......china .......india are the 3 oldest cultures on the planet with history that can be traced back to from where they say the bronze age started


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 30, 2014)

Will this thread make it to page # 100?

~PEACE~


----------



## dashcues (Sep 30, 2014)

So all this secret shit is on youtube and wiki?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Sep 30, 2014)

dashcues said:


> So all this secret shit is on youtube and wiki?


If I'm not mistaken, you can play anything on youtube, as long as its not nudity.

You can find most of the conspiracy theories on youtube.

I love youtube.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> telsa
> 
> pbs
> http://www.pbs.org/tesla/ll/fbi_01.html
> ...


PBS is almost always a credible source, thanks for posting that link. I don't know what I'm looking at from those pages from the link, it doesn't do anything to support a conspiracy. Tesla himself stated that plans for his his Directed Energy Weapon (I wouldn't use the term Death Ray with FOIA, sounds a little nutty) was never written down, so there is no way for FOIA, or anyone else, to have anything concrete on that front. Tesla spoke at length about his concept for this weapon several times (with no proof to back it up), so I don't see the need to get FOIA involved, as these transcripts should be available elsewhere. I can't find any mention of Tesla mentioning aliens, he mentions invading enemy armies from Earth. If you have a link to a credible source on that, I'd love to take a look...

P.S. I like your enthusiasm and curiosity, Justugh, but it seems that your mind could use some training in critical thinking, and that you may want to familiarize yourself with Logical Fallacies (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies, a good place to start is the informal fallacies) as your thought process seems peppered with them. I was in a very similar mindset as your own before I started to train my mind to avoid its own foibles. When searching for the truth regarding objective reality, an important concept is The Burden of Proof, which states that the one making a positive claim needs to support it with evidence as opposed to requesting that the audience look it up for themselves to disprove said claim. With thousands of opposing, whacky claims existing, we can see why this needs to be so: it would be a full-time job for one attempting to sift through the mounds of information and misinformation to verify every unsubstantiated claim, while it only takes a few minutes for the one making the claim to post links to credible info to support his claim (if there is such evidence). Another principle is 'that which is presented without evidence can be dismissed without evidence', and that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. I witness you making many claims in this regard, yet often there is no supporting evidence to back them up. I used to be a big conspiracy nut before my training in critical thought, and one frustrating attribute for people in that mindset is that any evidence against the theories is evidence FOR the theories. Anything in reality in falsifiable, and conspiracy theory (along with the supernatural and pseudo-science) is not. If you want to be taken seriously in this sub-forum, you will have to realize these things, as we've seen many here use your same tactics (laymen with secret info that the experts who dedicate their lives to these fields just don't have for some reason) always without success. You've hinted that you are here to teach, but you may also want to take the opportunity to learn...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can play anything on youtube, as long as its not nudity.
> 
> You can find most of the conspiracy theories on youtube.
> 
> ...


We know, you base your life off the concepts of its nutty, unsubstantiated videos. Before running across you, I really had no idea how dangerous YT could be...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2014)

dashcues said:


> So all this secret shit is on youtube and wiki?


Exactly. People seem to miss this point...


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> PBS is almost always a credible source, thanks for posting that link. I don't know what I'm looking at from those pages from the link, it doesn't do anything to support a conspiracy. Tesla himself stated that plans for his his Directed Energy Weapon (I wouldn't use the term Death Ray with FOIA, sounds a little nutty) was never written down, so there is no way for FOIA, or anyone else, to have anything concrete on that front. Tesla spoke at length about his concept for this weapon several times (with no proof to back it up), so I don't see the need to get FOIA involved, as these transcripts should be available elsewhere. I can't find any mention of Tesla mentioning aliens, he mentions invading enemy armies from Earth. If you have a link to a credible source on that, I'd love to take a look...
> 
> P.S. I like your enthusiasm and curiosity, Justugh, but it seems that your mind could use some training in critical thinking, and that you may want to familiarize yourself with Logical Fallacies (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies, a good place to start is the informal fallacies) as your thought process seems peppered with them. I was in a very similar mindset as your own before I started to train my mind to avoid its own foibles. When searching for the truth regarding objective reality, an important concept is The Burden of Proof, which states that the one making a positive claim needs to support it with evidence as opposed to requesting that the audience look it up for themselves to disprove said claim. With thousands of opposing, whacky claims existing, we can see why this needs to be so: it would be a full-time job for one attempting to sift through the mounds of information and misinformation to verify every unsubstantiated claim, while it only takes a few minutes for the one making the claim to post links to credible info to support his claim (if there is such evidence). Another principle is 'that which is presented without evidence can be dismissed without evidence', and that extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. I witness you making many claims in this regard, yet often there is no supporting evidence to back them up. I used to be a big conspiracy nut before my training in critical thought, and one frustrating attribute for people in that mindset is that any evidence against the theories is evidence FOR the theories. Anything in reality in falsifiable, and conspiracy theory (along with the supernatural and pseudo-science) is not. If you want to be taken seriously in this sub-forum, you will have to realize these things, as we've seen many here use your same tactics always without success. You've hinted that you are here to teach, but you may also want to take the opportunity to learn...


Tesla ...............look at the number of patents accredited to him ............request the ones that are not listed but the numbers for the file info (no names or project titles)
http://www.tfcbooks.com/teslafaq/q&a_047.htm ......this is the total well the best numbers i can get in 45 secs 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nikola_Tesla_patents .............this is a link to let u access the ones public 

as for his death ray if u look at the body of his work and the seer fact that they arrested a man in 2013 for trying to build it .........the design is out there just suppressed do to fact it changes everything ...........if they built his energy system so it could be drawl from the air itself cars would not be on gas a whole section of billionaires are gone ........and he was in the days of the robber barons and Pinkertons 

as for thinking .............my little brother said it best ........i think outside the box down the hall turn left and go tho 3 doors 

i will never think like ppl here and i never want too pretending i do and faking it is killing me the amount of stress it put on me in public where i have to think about every thing i do .............i hate life on this planet simple things to me are complex ideas to others 

as for the proof there will never be any until something mass happens and no way to hide it change it or bribe it............something like several huge alien ships come out of the clouds all over the planet ..........or a massive earth quake shifts ground and expose something that can not been hidden anymore 

the whole history is controlled by some group out there .............the fact that no one ever talk about in classroom ..... is evolution the amount of time it takes to do this is massive meaning any creature that undergone this would have a massive timeline where they could fallow the history ..........all of human is 6000 years the sum of this whole planet culture is based on a 6000 year period ...........that is massive short in natural terms 

anytime anyone tries to prove this otherwise they are broken and all the work they done called junk ...............truth does not matter it is all about control do what we want ........make life so complex that u do not have time to look around and think about what is going on the rat race 

my whole life i have been reading everything i mean folklore from china when i was 7 because i did most of the classically world (europe and upper africa ) by the time i was 6 ..............i can see a pattern others do not see from this i never got in the rat race i was lucky by some great universe gift not to need too i always had what i needed and had no greed for wanting more so i die with the most toys and win game 

so this is what i do learn ...........growing weed is fun because it is something to solve and the money it makes allows me to give it away and help ppl i care about be happier


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

here is other little thing no one think about

the CHURCH is a evil monster that should be disbanded

from the time they were formed until about 1800s they were the controlling force on this planet suppressing ideas and science since it did not fit their view of the world ........then u have them forcing ppl to convert tho out history

right now the amount of the money that church has no one knows not even the USA that knows what everyone has because they have their own bank they control and the rest of the world counts the church as it own country Vatican is not in Italy it is in own country 2 sets of laws

the amount of HUMAN culture they have gathered from all parts of the world and then locked up in their library and other parts where they give no access to anyone should be a crime to humanity..........do not forget about what they burned ............the whole mayan culture was wiped out except 3 codices and what did not burn on the walls 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_codices


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> Tesla ...............look at the number of patents accredited to him ............request the ones that are not listed but the numbers for the file info (no names or project titles)
> http://www.tfcbooks.com/teslafaq/q&a_047.htm ......this is the total well the best numbers i can get in 45 secs
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nikola_Tesla_patents .............this is a link to let u access the ones public


How do you know the patents exist if they're not listed? That link shows his patents in many countries, but I fail to see how this in any way, shape, or form shows Tesla actually had plans for a death ray, or that they're being developed today. 



> as for his death ray if u look at the body of his work and the seer fact that they arrested a man in 2013 for trying to build it .........


OMG, men were arrested for buying (what they thought was an X-ray machine)....You know, the kind that's radioactive? You omit facts to make your case seem much better than it is, or the sources of your information omit facts to make their cases seem better and you are simply parroting what they say.



> the design is out there just suppressed do to fact it changes everything ...........


How can you POSSIBLY know this? You read it on some blog page?




> if they built his energy system so it could be drawl from the air itself cars would not be on gas a whole section of billionaires are gone ........and he was in the days of the robber barons and Pinkertons


Show me the schematics or a working prototype that draws energy from thin air, and we can START the conversation. Until then, you just have hearsay and conjecture. 



> as for thinking .............my little brother said it best ........i think outside the box down the hall turn left and go tho 3 doors


The explanation that makes the least amount of assumptions is usually the correct one. - Occam's Razor



> i will never think like ppl here and i never want too pretending i do and faking it is killing me the amount of stress it put on me in public where i have to think about every thing i do .............i hate life on this planet simple things to me are complex ideas to others


...no comment.



> as for the proof there will never be any until something mass happens and no way to hide it change it or bribe it............something like several huge alien ships come out of the clouds all over the planet ..........or a massive earth quake shifts ground and expose something that can not been hidden anymore


...so..... those two scenarios will..... prove Tesla's death ray was real? If there's no proof that any of this exists, how do you know it exists? Why believe something before you have proof?



> the whole history is controlled by some group out there .............the fact that no one ever talk about in classroom ..... is evolution the amount of time it takes to do this is massive meaning any creature that undergone this would have a massive timeline where they could fallow the history ..........all of human is 6000 years the sum of this whole planet culture is based on a 6000 year period ...........that is massive short in natural terms


I'm not sure I understand what you're asking or saying here. 



> anytime anyone tries to prove this otherwise they are broken and all the work they done called junk ...............truth does not matter it is all about control do what we want ........make life so complex that u do not have time to look around and think about what is going on the rat race


People need evidence to change history. Just coming up with a theory isn't good enough. The theory has to have evidence that's verifiable in order to be substantiated and recognized as factual. 




> my whole life i have been reading everything i mean folklore from china when i was 7 because i did most of the classically world (europe and upper africa ) by the time i was 6 ..............i can see a pattern others do not see from this i never got in the rat race i was lucky by some great universe gift not to need too i always had what i needed and had no greed for wanting more so i die with the most toys and win game
> 
> so this is what i do learn ...........growing weed is fun because it is something to solve and the money it makes allows me to give it away and help ppl i care about be happier


Not sure I get how reading folklore prepares one for like, but I'm glad it's working out for you.


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> How do you know the patents exist if they're not listed? That link shows his patents in many countries, but I fail to see how this in any way, shape, or form shows Tesla actually had plans for a death ray, or that they're being developed today.
> 
> 
> OMG, men were arrested for buying (what they thought was an X-ray machine)....You know, the kind that's radioactive? You omit facts to make your case seem much better than it is, or the sources of your information omit facts to make their cases seem better and you are simply parroting what they say.
> ...


none of that is for u .............why not asnwer the ones that was directed at u instead of jumping into something that was not and skipping 

where are your answers .............where is your proof i have carbon 14 on myside it breaks the whole idea that 6000 of history is all that it is and i now of other sites too but u still have not come up with a answer u laughed at it and gave nothing where is your disproof 

Ceepea said: ↑
Having a high standard of evidence = being a sheep. Good to know where you stand.
no going on the sheer fact u repeat the mainstream lie ..............it is right infront of your eyes

water damage is the only thing that could cause it ...........hide the body the features and show it to a 6th grader and ask what did that water or sand and wind ................they did this to a guy on tv one time and said no doubt it water damage they showed him the whole pic of where it was from he retracted the statement ......

and carbon dating u .................what more can u ask for

the soil dated to 12000 that is 7000 years before recorded culture started ...............they found a leaf on direct contact to the structure ( implying at that point and time it was exposed to air so the leaf can be used as a marker ) they know it is at least this old maybe more and it breaks everything taught ..........carbon 14 testing no faking no lying the decade of a radioisotope at a set lvl (only thing i know messes with it is fire and smoke it will add more from the shoot Shroud of torren investigation .....it is what made the test come up funky )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiocarbon_dating


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.bosnianpyramids.org/index.php?id=36&lang=en

proof disprove the carbon dating ...............go debunker go


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> no going on the sheer fact u repeat the mainstream lie ..............it is right infront of your eyes
> 
> water damage is the only thing that could cause it ...........


Not according to virtually every scientist who has ever studied it.



> hide the body the features and show it to a 6th grader and ask what did that water or sand and wind ................they did this to a guy on tv one time and said no doubt it water damage they showed him the whole pic of where it was from he retracted the statement ......


What 6th graders believe means nothing. What the experts believe, (which is based on evidence and testing) means a lot.



> and carbon dating u .................what more can u ask for
> 
> the soil dated to 12000 that is 7000 years before recorded culture started ...............they found a leaf on direct contact to the structure ( implying at that point and time it was exposed to air so the leaf can be used as a marker ) they know it is at least this old maybe more and it breaks everything taught ..........carbon 14 testing no faking no lying the decade of a radioisotope at a set lvl (only thing i know messes with it is fire and smoke it will add more from the shoot Shroud of torren investigation .....it is what made the test come up funky )
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radiocarbon_dating


I know what carbon dating is. Who did the carbon dating? Who did the peer-review and further testing on the carbon dating? Who verified the work done by the scientists dong the carbon dating?


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Not according to virtually every scientist who has ever studied it.
> 
> 
> What 6th graders believe means nothing. What the experts believe, (which is based on evidence and testing) means a lot.
> ...



the truth is the truth .............it is water damage show it to experts hide the fact of what it is they will say water damage it has happend the only reason they do not is becuase the first man who did was beatten down in the feild untill he could not work it in anymore i already linked u proof of that 


the carbon dating is right there the name of the lab the test ............u wanted to see a test i showed u a test ..................


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

> While he concedes that the notion of such colossal structures in the region defies accepted history, Osmanagic is adamant that the pyramids are real.
> 
> But a pantheon of archaeologists disagrees.
> 
> ...


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/05/pyramid-bosnia-1_2.html



> Construction of massive pyramids in Bosnia at that period is not believable. Curtis Runnels, a specialist in the prehistory of Greece and the Balkans at Boston University, notes that "Between 27,000 and 12,000 years ago, the Balkans were locked in the last Glacial maximum, a period of very cold and dry climate with glaciers in some of the mountain ranges. The only occupants were Upper Paleolithic hunters and gatherers who left behind open-air camp sites and traces of occupation in caves. These remains consist of simple stone tools, hearths, and remains of animals and plants that were consumed for food. These people did not have the tools or skills to engage in the construction of monumental architecture."


http://archive.archaeology.org/online/features/osmanagic/index.html



> On 8 May 2006, members of the Geological team investigating Visočica on behalf of the Archaeological Park: Bosnian Pyramid of the Sun Foundation held a press conference in Tuzla to present the results of their research. The academics, from the Faculty of Mining and Geology at the University of Tuzla and led by Professor Dr. Sejfudin Vrabac, concluded that the hill is a natural geological formation, made of clastic sediments of layered composition and varying thickness, and that its shape is a consequence of endodynamical and exodynamical processes in the post-Miocene era.


http://irna.lautre.net/IMG/pdf/Output.pdf
http://www.sarajevo-x.com/bih/politika/clanak/060508041[/quote]


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/05/pyramid-bosnia-1_2.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


holy shit ................look at your dates .............my test was done in 2012 your stuff was made in 2006 

come on debunk it your info is dated i have a test less then 3 years old where u have info posted from 9 years ago 

debunk my test


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> the truth is the truth .............it is water damage show it to experts hide the fact of what it is they will say water damage it has happend the only reason they do not is becuase the first man who did was beatten down in the feild untill he could not work it in anymore i already linked u proof of that
> 
> 
> the carbon dating is right there the name of the lab the test ............u wanted to see a test i showed u a test ..................


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R._A._Schwaller_de_Lubicz

^That's the guy who came up with the water erosion theory. 

Archaeologists, geologists, Egyptologists, and climatologists ALL DISAGREE with him. They DO NOT support the water erosion theory.


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> holy shit ................look at your dates .............my test was done in 2012 your stuff was made in 2006
> 
> come on debunk it your info is dated i have a test less then 3 years old where u have info posted from 9 years ago
> 
> debunk my test


What fucking test are you talking about? Post the link.


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> What fucking test are you talking about? Post the link.


http://www.bosnianpyramids.org/index.php?id=36&lang=en


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> http://www.bosnianpyramids.org/index.php?id=36&lang=en


Ok, it's a picture.

How do you, a) know it's real and b) even if it is really from a lab in Kiev, who did the followup testing to verify the validity of the test?

Even if all of the testing was legitimate, it still doesn't prove there's a pyramid there. 



> The geology around Visoko is incredibly rich, and I suggested to Osmanagic that, in lieu of “pyramids,” he might redefine his “Archaeological Park” as a “Geological-Archaeological Park” and focus more on the geology. Visocica Hill (the one dubbed “Pyramid of the Sun”) and Pljesevica Hill (“Pyramid of the Moon”) are composed of layers of sandstone, clay, mudstone, siltstone, and conglomerates apparently deposited in an ancient lake and river system during Miocene times (about 5.3 to 23 million years ago). The rocks have been tilted and bent due to tectonic stresses (this can be seen in the last photo to the right, which shows a natural folding and faulting in the rocks composing the side of a so-called pyramid in Visoko). The tectonic forces plastically deformed the clays and mudstones, but the sandstones and conglomerates broke into semi-regularly shaped pieces that Osmanagic and his team have excavated in numerous places, interpreting them as “pavements,” “terraces,” “concrete blocks,” “foundation stones,” and so forth. Interestingly, and tellingly, the sizes of the sandstone and conglomerate blocks found are a function of the thickness of the original rock layers. Thin sandstone layers, stressed tectonically, broke into small blocks while thick and durable conglomerate layers broke into massive blocks. This is exactly the pattern expected among natural rock formations. The sandstones also typically preserve various sedimentary and depositional features, such as ripple marks and the traces of ancient burrowing animals. These same rocks are also rich in paleontology. In some of the sandstone layers, and in many of the mudstone layers, I found large accumulations of fossil leaf debris and even some fairly complete Miocene fossil leaves. I believe that the real treasure of Visoko may be a huge fossil biota just waiting to be uncovered, not some imaginary pyramids.


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

http://www.davidpbillington.net/sphinx3.html
look at that fucking wall look on the body of it 

show me anywhere else in the region that looks like that something man made ..............were anywhere show it too me ..........show me the records of it being built (they were nutty about records) .............the debunking idea if was true other things would show the same wear patterns but nothing does except the moutains and hillsides from flooding 

the only thing in the history of them is it being seen they think someone made it but they have no proof the first thing they have about work being done on it was that kid sleeping under it then it be dug out and fixed up and that is on the tablet in front of the body


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Ok, it's a picture.
> 
> How do you, a) know it's real and b) even if it is really from a lab in Kiev, who did the followup testing to verify the validity of the test?



that is up to u debunker ..............i found the test u wanted proving we are older then what they say ...........i know we are older then what they say i know it a lie to me proof is the guy putting his rep on the line to do the work and have it tested because i know the mainstream will reject it and him as junk and the mans life is wrecked 100,000s of dollars spent in school gone because of a conviction to telling the truth even when others do not want to hear it ....he might be dead for 100s of years before he gets the credit for his work like so many other ppl that said something and everyone called them wrong untill later on oh he/she was right lets say sorry for wrecking his/her life


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

here for shits and giggles 

old old work been on the net for years 
http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/arqueologia/esp_archeocoverup.htm

read it then go to the bottom and check out the sources and the facts they post nothing is incorrect .............everything u can track down will point to what they are saying 

if something does not fit into the main stream idea of life on this planet the person saying is automatically a outcast with no hope in their chosen profession

repost


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> http://www.davidpbillington.net/sphinx3.html
> look at that fucking wall look on the body of it
> 
> show me anywhere else in the region that looks like that something man made ..............


That is an irrational argument. Just because something looks like something man-made doesn't mean it is. Humans are biologically programmed to find patterns. Seeing a pyramid in a mountain is no different that seeing a dog in a cloud.



> were anywhere show it too me ..........show me the records of it being built (they were nutty about records) .............the debunking idea if was true other things would show the same wear patterns but nothing does except the moutains and hillsides from flooding
> 
> the only thing in the history of them is it being seen they think someone made it but they have no proof the first thing they have about work being done on it was that kid sleeping under it then it be dug out and fixed up and that is on the tablet in front of the body


You are incredibly difficult to understand.


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> that is up to u debunker ..............i found the test u wanted proving we are older then what they say ...........i know we are older then what they say i know it a lie to me proof is the guy putting his rep on the line to do the work and have it tested because i know the mainstream will reject it and him as junk and the mans life is wrecked 100,000s of dollars spent in school gone because of a conviction to telling the truth even when others do not want to hear it ....he might be dead for 100s of years before he gets the credit for his work like so many other ppl that said something and everyone called them wrong untill later on oh he/she was right lets say sorry for wrecking his/her life


No bud.

When someone says "I can fly", you don't believe them until they're disproven. You suspend belief until evidence is shown that confirms their story.

The burden of proof is on the person MAKING the claim, not on the person rejecting it. It's not my job to prove the validity of their tests. If their tests are genuine they should be JUMPING at the opportunity to share this with the world. Are they? Have they given samples to other scientists to do their own testing?


Science is repeatable. If the tests were never repeated, there's absolutely no way to show they're accurate.


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

concrete not stones no looks like concrete man made item u have to mix in a correct mixture 

The International Summer Camp for Volunteers, Bosnian Pyramids 2012, is done for the season. One of the greatest findings of 2012 came in the month of June, during the first volunteer shift: the team led by Italian archaeologists, Dr. Riccardo Brett and Niccolo Bisconti, discovered a fossilized leaf on top of one of the *concrete blocks covering the Pyramid of the Sun*.

that right there disproves history 12000 year old soil ontop of concrete


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

u are posting dated info saying it is fact 

i am posting new data with a test and u are calling it crap ................open your mind proof slapped u in the face with it balls and u want to keep eye closed


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> here for shits and giggles
> 
> old old work been on the net for years
> http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/arqueologia/esp_archeocoverup.htm
> ...


Nice links at the bottom of that page, bro.

http://ww1.alternativescience.com/
http://www.nhne.com/specialrepots/spyramid.html


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> u are posting dated info saying it is fact
> 
> i am posting new data with a test and u are calling it crap ................open your mind proof slapped u in the face with it balls and u want to keep eye closed


Even if that test is accurate, it doesn't prove anything. lol

...other than the fact that a leaf was fossilized on the side of that mountain appox. 28k years ago.

BTW: This is IRNOIC as fuck... you'll like this.

I posted articles by Dr. Robert M. Schoch which stated the Bosnian pyramids were a hoax, and the guy in charge is an idiot who doesn't know jack shit about what he's doing. 

You repsonded by stating something about 'mainstream science' ignoring the truth.....

Here's where it gets good;

You're using the exact same author to try to prove that the Sphinx has water damage, not sand and wind damage. 

Which is he? Mainstream, or your source against mainstream science?


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Even if that test is accurate, it doesn't prove anything. lol
> 
> ...other than the fact that a leaf was fossilized on the side of that mountain appox. 28k years ago.
> 
> ...



proves everything it proves the whole idea of history is wrong there is more to us then 6000 years 

u lost u are just being stubborn because of a closed mind ..............alls i seen u do here is try to debunk the ideas ppl offer and when u can not u skip it or say what does that prove 

u are part of the problem the reason why this planet sucks donkey nutz...........i an now rooting for the virus to win and kill all of us off .....come on ebola find patient x and mutate wipe us all out let something else have a go on the planet


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

Recent studies by German climatologists Rudolph Kuper and Stefan Kröpelin, of the University of Cologne suggest the change from a wet to a much drier climate may have come to an end around 3,500-1,500 B.C., which is as much as 500 years later than currently thought. Egyptologist Mark Lehner believes this climate change may have been responsible for the severe weathering found on the Sphinx and other sites of the 4th Dynasty. After studying sediment samples in the Nile Valley, Judith Bunbury, a geologist at the University of Cambridge, concluded that climate change in the Giza region may have begun early in the Old Kingdom, with desert sands arriving in force late in the era.[28]

Schoch, however, points out that mudbrick mastabas on the Saqqara plateau about 20 km away, indisputably dated to Dynasties I and II, have survived relatively undamaged, which he believes indicates that no heavy rainfall has occurred in the region since the Early Dynastic Period, and nor was any heavy rain anticipated by those Early Dynastic Period communities who built those structures.[29]

Reader replied to this, stating that they "were built on an area of high ground and do not lie within any natural catchment. These tombs will not, therefore, have been exposed to any significant run-off." He concludes that "the fact that they are not significantly degraded, as Schoch has pointed out, demonstrates that rainfall itself has not been a significant agent of degradation in Egypt."[27]


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> proves everything it proves the whole idea of history is wrong there is more to us then 6000 years


So, a fossilized leaf proves that humans had a society 28,000 years ago? How in the flying fuck do you make that connection?



> u lost u are just being stubborn because of a closed mind ..............alls i seen u do here is try to debunk the ideas ppl offer and when u can not u skip it or say what does that prove
> 
> u are part of the problem the reason why this planet sucks donkey nutz...........i an now rooting for the virus to win and kill all of us off .....come on ebola find patient x and mutate wipe us all out let something else have a go on the planet


Credulous people who believe things as truth without justification are part of the problem of this world, IMO. Welcome to the party.

P.S. Way to gloss over the fact that you are simultaneously hating on, and using mainstream science to propagate your ideas.


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> So, a fossilized leaf proves that humans had a society 28,000 years ago? How in the flying fuck do you make that connection?
> 
> 
> 
> Credulous people who believe things as truth without justification are part of the problem of this world, IMO. Welcome to the party.



and again i repeat the same thing i have said before for a 3rd time

the soil dated to 12000 that is 7000 years before recorded culture started ...............they found a leaf on direct contact to the structure ( implying at that point and time it was exposed to air so the leaf can be used as a marker ) they know it is at least this old maybe more and it breaks everything taught

it is made of concrete something that needs to be mixed meaning something had to do it ............even if u do not accept the leaf the fact it is concrete with 12000 soil it already breaks the idea of history

simple concept


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

i am not hating on them i am just calling them a bunch of cowards and bigots for not having the balls to tell the truth when they know it is the truth

can not really blame them they need to make a living so if i really had to hold something to fault it would greedy ass ppl in charge wanting more money since they control it all ppl have to listen and do what they say


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> i am not hating on them i am just calling them a bunch of cowards and bigots for not having the balls to tell the truth when they know it is the truth


You're using the work of a Professor claiming he knows the truth about rainfall in Egypt, while the EXACT SAME PROFESSOR says the Bosnian pyramids are bullshit.

Here's the link;

http://www.robertschoch.com/bosniacontent.html



> can not really blame them they need to make a living so if i really had to hold something to fault it would greedy ass ppl in charge wanting more money since they control it all ppl have to listen and do what they say


You have a very twisted view of science, and scientists.


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

_*Yonaguni, Japan*_; this Island lies in the western most tip of the Japanese Archipelago. Scholars believe that the earliest inhabitants of this island migrated from South East Asia, during the prehistoric times. In 1987, in the nearby waters, diver Kitchino R Taki made a shocking discovery. A massive complex of giant stone structures lay hidden 60 feet below the ocean surface. Experts call it the biggest discovery in the history of underwater archeology. According to Graham Hancock, “whats intriguing about the underwater complex of Yanaguni is that a whole range of monuments lie side by aide, and this to me looks like the work of man, and definitely not a random action of the Oceans on differential layers of stone”.Submerged beneath 60-100 feet of water the largest of the structures resemble a massive 5 layered stepped pyramid, the size of approximately 2 football fields. According to David Wilcock, another eminent author, film maker and an ancient alien theorist of prominence, “you see unambiguous carvings that are geometric in nature, channels and pathways that are perfect;y rectangular in shape and stairways at the end that cannot be created by nature”. Graham Hancock says, “there are places where you find megaliths that are piled one on top of another, that create a tunnel through which you can swim. There is a gigantic human face carved under water, almost 23 feet tall. At first glace it resembles the MOAI of the Easter Islands, and then we realized that it strongly resembles the Sphinx, that guarded the pyramids. And we wondered if it served the same purpose here. Its all these factors that convince me that we are looking at a ceremonial complex. The mystery however surrounding the structure is when did it actually go under water. The geological evidence shows that it was submerged during the meltdown of the last ice age”.

last ice age when was that hmmmmmmmmmmmm 

look shit up for yourself ............. i found that in less then 2 mins but i knew about the water lvl of the world raising covering up old cities by the coast 
https://subharanjangupta.wordpress.com/page/3/

yes it is blog but look the info up for yourself it all true ............this stuff would fall in the line of what we been yelling at each other about ...........i got more proof


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 1, 2014)

David Wilcock is a fucking idiot. 



justugh said:


> _*Yonaguni, Japan*_; this Island lies in the western most tip of the Japanese Archipelago. Scholars believe that the earliest inhabitants of this island migrated from South East Asia, during the prehistoric times. In 1987, in the nearby waters, diver Kitchino R Taki made a shocking discovery. A massive complex of giant stone structures lay hidden 60 feet below the ocean surface. Experts call it the biggest discovery in the history of underwater archeology. According to Graham Hancock, “whats intriguing about the underwater complex of Yanaguni is that a whole range of monuments lie side by aide, and this to me looks like the work of man, and definitely not a random action of the Oceans on differential layers of stone”.Submerged beneath 60-100 feet of water the largest of the structures resemble a massive 5 layered stepped pyramid, the size of approximately 2 football fields. According to David Wilcock, another eminent author, film maker and an ancient alien theorist of prominence, “you see unambiguous carvings that are geometric in nature, channels and pathways that are perfect;y rectangular in shape and stairways at the end that cannot be created by nature”. Graham Hancock says, “there are places where you find megaliths that are piled one on top of another, that create a tunnel through which you can swim. There is a gigantic human face carved under water, almost 23 feet tall. At first glace it resembles the MOAI of the Easter Islands, and then we realized that it strongly resembles the Sphinx, that guarded the pyramids. And we wondered if it served the same purpose here. Its all these factors that convince me that we are looking at a ceremonial complex. The mystery however surrounding the structure is when did it actually go under water. The geological evidence shows that it was submerged during the meltdown of the last ice age”.
> 
> last ice age when was that hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> ...


Lets ask your favorite Geologist, Robert Schoch!

http://www.robertschoch.net/Enigmatic Yonaguni Underwater RMS CT.htm

VERDICT: Most likely natural formations that were used and modified in the past. 

Let's ask Dr. Patrick Nunn;

Patrick D. Nunn, Professor of Oceanic Geoscience at the University of the South Pacific, has studied these structures extensively and notes that the structures below the water continue in the Sanninudai slate cliffs above, which have "been fashioned solely by natural processes," and concludes in regard to the underwater structures that "there seems no reason to suppose that they are artificial."[13]

Other examples of natural formations with flat faces and sharp, straight edges are the basalt columns of the Giant's Causeway and the natural staircase formation on Old Rag Mountain.[14]


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

i proved the human culture is older then 6000 year like the main stream saids 

unless u think someone did all that and dropped them all over the world for a hoax or to mess with something


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

look at the pictures of the complex

google it
https://www.google.com/search?q=Yonaguni, Japan&client=firefox-a&hs=o6&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=g5csVOGZOoORyQThoYC4CA&ved=0CDIQsAQ&biw=1536&bih=731

u calling that natural .............i have a bridge i can sell u .....really pretty one in san fran called the golden gate and i own it


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

your explanation is what is crazy the amount of time and equipment to do something like that would be in the 100s of millions

then u have to get the plant life and everything to grow into it so it looks old enough intime because that was tested coral grows at a set rate so they had to make all those years show up in a short time matching it to the area type

your thing holds no water .............the idea of it getting covered by raising sea lvl is easier to swallow since we have records of sea lvls raising over time

the work would have had to been done before 1987 ..........no sea records of ships anchored for extended periods of time in the area (they would need years)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 1, 2014)

This thread made it all the way to page # 100.

Lol!

This has got to be the longest thread in the S,S,&P section of RIU.

Thanks to GhostDriver quoting himself hundreds of times, lol.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 1, 2014)

justugh said:


> Tesla ...............look at the number of patents accredited to him ............request the ones that are not listed but the numbers for the file info (no names or project titles)
> http://www.tfcbooks.com/teslafaq/q&a_047.htm ......this is the total well the best numbers i can get in 45 secs
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Nikola_Tesla_patents .............this is a link to let u access the ones public


Thanks for the links. What did FOIA write to you when you requested this info?



> as for his death ray if u look at the body of his work and the seer fact that they arrested a man in 2013 for trying to build it .........the design is out there just suppressed do to fact it changes everything ...........if they built his energy system so it could be drawl from the air itself cars would not be on gas a whole section of billionaires are gone ........and he was in the days of the robber barons and Pinkertons


I'd prefer for you to provide links when making more extraordinary claims such as this one, as opposed to links to Tesla patents. This is the only article I found that is close to your claim -
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2013-06/man-attempts-build-x-ray-gun-use-it-evil
The man was arrested because he planned on killing Jews with it, not because it was based on Tesla's idea...



> as for thinking .............my little brother said it best ........i think outside the box down the hall turn left and go tho 3 doors
> 
> i will never think like ppl here and i never want too pretending i do and faking it is killing me the amount of stress it put on me in public where i have to think about every thing i do


Out of the box thinking can be fun, but it is rarely the best method to discover the truths about reality. The exceptions are geniuses well versed in the traditional beliefs of their fields before they begin overturning accepted methods, or looking for solutions in unexpected places. I don't think anyone on these boards fit that description...



> .............i hate life on this planet simple things to me are complex ideas to others


This annoys me, too, on a daily basis. I assume you are being hyperbolic when you say you hate life, but if that's true you're probably doing something wrong...



> as for the proof there will never be any until something mass happens and no way to hide it change it or bribe it............something like several huge alien ships come out of the clouds all over the planet ..........or a massive earth quake shifts ground and expose something that can not been hidden anymore


If there is no proof one cannot expect reasonable people to believe. With modern technology and the internet, it is extremely difficult, if not impossible, to hide almost any significant finding. The President and the head of CIA can't even keep getting their dicks sucked a secret when there's only a handful of people involved, so it's difficult to believe hundreds of people pulling it off. Three can keep a secret if two are dead...



> the whole history is controlled by some group out there .............the fact that no one ever talk about in classroom


This is not a fact, it is your belief not based on evidence...



> ..... is evolution the amount of time it takes to do this is massive meaning any creature that undergone this would have a massive timeline where they could fallow the history ..........all of human is 6000 years the sum of this whole planet culture is based on a 6000 year period ...........that is massive short in natural terms


Well, written history is more like 10k years counting the Mesopotamian and Chinese cultures. It is a very short period, though...



> anytime anyone tries to prove this otherwise they are broken and all the work they done called junk ...............truth does not matter it is all about control do what we want ........make life so complex that u do not have time to look around and think about what is going on the rat race


This is simply not true. If one's work is derived by the scientific method including peer review, their work is not called junk. It is only the work of the ones attempting to bypass the rigors of this method that is considered junk science, and there is plenty of this out there. Most do choose to keep their heads in the sand, but it is a choice...



> my whole life i have been reading everything i mean folklore from china when i was 7 because i did most of the classically world (europe and upper africa ) by the time i was 6 ..............i can see a pattern others do not see from this i never got in the rat race i was lucky by some great universe gift not to need too i always had what i needed and had no greed for wanting more so i die with the most toys and win game


You're lucky. I was in the rat race until about 3 years ago when I started to grow for a living full-time. Life is much, much sweeter now...



> so this is what i do learn ...........growing weed is fun because it is something to solve and the money it makes allows me to give it away and help ppl i care about be happier


Amen, brother...


----------



## justugh (Oct 1, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for the links. What did FOIA write to you when you requested this info?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome 
i did not even get a response back from them ...........after the 3rd one i just stopped trying .........been combing the net since for anything about it 

ok think about this so he hates and wants to kill something .............unless there was a real chance for death what is the point in anything if the death ray was something that could not be why would they use the money time and effort to find him lock him and up do the trial ..........u can hate and want to kill anything u want and build anything u want but if it is something that might just annoy the local dogs the guy is harmless ..........not like he was building a bio weapon or a bomb that everyone accepts it can harm them ............if i point something at u and call it a death ray u will laugh and keep going on with your day ...............so the only logical thing to think is it is possible and that guy knew enough to really do something 

my iq was test 139 i was 1 point away from getting a grant to work on anything i want and to have as many kiddies as i could with what ever smart ladies wanted to have them with ...............it came down to a choice my parents made for me i was offered a free education but it would of ment my family driving me over 90 miles one way every day to get to school from where i lived my mother was pregnant with my little brother and having a hard time of it (stuck in bed for the last 5 months by doctors orders) .........so i went to public school in all honors classes except english 

so far u are the one that has shown the most promise to have any logical debate with so i am making a rough guess u are about 120 or higher .......the avg person is 80-100

no i truly hate living ............if i could i end it all just to stop the pain and disappointment ..........but i am a man of my word so that is not a option for me until it all done one way or the other 


no it is the truth ................at all points in time someone had control of what info gets let out to the public for years it was the royal families and the church
if u do a genetic tree of the royal families of europe u will find a very small number of a genetic blood line (this was years ago 1998 13 to 20 families turn blue bloods) ...............now when barry santos got elected prez the frist time this little girl did the genetic tree of him and all the prezs since the start of USA and it was found that 8 families (genetic ties) have always been in charge .......and as we seen with Snowden USA does not like info to get out (whistle blowers on illegal actives are protected under the law but every one that has done it on barry's watch has been hung out to dry) 

proof is like court system ..............i can hire one person with all kinds of credit be hide there name to say what ever i need them to say to win ...then the other side will hire anyone to say the other thing ...............the proof is left up to the person to decide because they have 2 different facts .............the only way to find the truth is to look at everything ..............they pull it off every day by labeling the person telling something other then what they say are crazy ......the other factor is greed honest fact u pay anyone enough cash they shut up and say what ever u want ..........or u do the other trick u say anything your whole family is dead 

if u look at the ppl saying some crazy things they seem to die in odd ways ............they are repeating something that should not be repeated according to who ever is making up the rules ...............astronauts they seen shit in space but they are not allowed to report but since alof ot them are dying off they are talking about what they seen (these are the top men of the day saying stuff) 

as for the history of the world it is much much older then that but they claim it is only folktales and stories made up by primitive ppl to explain a fear ...........if u look around almost every culture has a noah flood story (cultures that had no contact with each other in any way) hell the greek old gods saids 2 race of men came before us gold and silver........we are the race made from Dirt/Mud ..............mayans the earth has been cleared 5 times of humans we are the 6th (but since most of their culture was lost with the book burnings we only have stories) .........the stories are in every culture fact fade to stories ...stories fade to myth and ledges ......then they fall out of the mind completely 


i praise the ones that try ...........if i can help them in way i would because they are the ones i want to see win this whole planet ..........they only want to understand and make things better for all .........they should be protected and helped 

but the world we live is not the way it should be it is not fair ............u have the money u make the rules ....the truth does not count for anything 

yep i know i am the luckiest son of the bitch on the planet .........i think that is why i hate life so much and i also know i will make to the end of this crazy ride we are all on right now ............never give power to the ones that want it of crave it they will always abuse it .......u give it to the ones that do not want because they fear what it does to ppl they are the ones u can trust .................the only logically thing i have come up with i got something to do in this universe that it wants me around to do ( the amount of drugs i have taken the sheer crazy acts i have done the laws of probability i should of died or at least been fucked to the point of needing a doctor for something other then broken collar bone and arm and thousands of stitches over the years)........so in return i am me i treat everyone the same and try to help in what ever way i can .............my reward in the end is a better life or death but of those are ok with me


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 2, 2014)

justugh said:


> i proved the human culture is older then 6000 year like the main stream saids
> 
> unless u think someone did all that and dropped them all over the world for a hoax or to mess with something


What you consider proof and what scientists consider proof is very different.


justugh said:


> welcome
> i did not even get a response back from them ...........after the 3rd one i just stopped trying .........been combing the net since for anything about it
> 
> ok think about this so he hates and wants to kill something .............unless there was a real chance for death what is the point in anything if the death ray was something that could not be why would they use the money time and effort to find him lock him and up do the trial ..........u can hate and want to kill anything u want and build anything u want but if it is something that might just annoy the local dogs the guy is harmless ..........not like he was building a bio weapon or a bomb that everyone accepts it can harm them ............if i point something at u and call it a death ray u will laugh and keep going on with your day ...............so the only logical thing to think is it is possible and that guy knew enough to really do something
> ...


You have 139 IQ "but u writ like dis", can't complete a proper sentence, and fall prey to myriad logical fallacies......

Right. 

Not only are you credulous, you're a narcissist too.


----------



## justugh (Oct 2, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> What you consider proof and what scientists consider proof is very different.
> 
> You have 139 IQ "but u writ like dis", can't complete a proper sentence, and fall prey to myriad logical fallacies......
> 
> ...


now u are insulting me because u lost the debate.....called dyslexic......check it out learn something

and no narcissist too..............sorry i hate myself i have a low self esteem ...call me what ever name u want it has no effect for the simple reason i think worst of myself then anyone on this planet so nothing i never thought of or heard before

credulous if using my mind to think about something other then what spoon feed .................i proved humans are older then that they teach u in school and u toss it out because u do not want to accept it so at least i am not a closed minded fool ( do not know what happen to u nor do i care i just know a 8 year old child thinks for them self more then u )

please keep showing your true colors for all ppl to see ............later on at least they were warned u are a jackass........just another broken human only partly your fault ( your teachers your family and ur fault)


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 2, 2014)

justugh said:


> now u are insulting me because u lost the debate.....called dyslexic......check it out learn something
> 
> and no narcissist too..............sorry i hate myself i have a low self esteem ...call me what ever name u want it has no effect for the simple reason i think worst of myself then anyone on this planet so nothing i never thought of or heard before
> 
> ...


Lost the debate? You posted a picture of a lab report that could have come from anywhere, with no verification whatsoever, and when questioned about the validity of the claims or HOW you even think the claims you're making *could *be justified, you just say "look it up". Obviously you haven't, and you have a child like understanding of science and the scientific method. This is demonstrated by your incoherent responses riddled with fallacies and poor understanding of what we're discussing.

Your inability to see the logical fallacies you're making says *more than you ever could* about your critical thinking skills (or lack thereof).

TD posted this earlier; PLEASE familiarize yourself with it.

http://www.theskepticsguide.org/resources/logical-fallacies

You say you have low self-esteem, but you consider yourself a borderline genius (with the ability to guess other peoples IQ's no less), and with this innate ability to 'see the world as it really is'. You also think you can diagnose medical conditions (incorrectly) as well as tell other people their families and teachers are stupid.

You don't even know what dyslexic means. lol


----------



## Ceepea (Oct 2, 2014)

justugh said:


> credulous if using my mind to think about something other then what spoon feed .................


Credulous because you don't require verification before you form your beliefs. You see something on the internet and assume it to be true, instead of attempting to falsify it. (Pro tip; that's what scientists do. They attempt to falsify their claims. That's how we get REAL scientific progress.)

I believe things that have a good reason to believe them. You still never answered my question from many posts back; who verified the lab test you posted, and who did the peer-review? (None of that even really matters, because we're talking about a leaf.... not something even remotely effective at demonstrating that humans built a pyramid at that location. 



> i proved humans are older then that they teach u in school and u toss it out because u do not want to accept it so at least i am not a closed minded fool ( do not know what happen to u nor do i care i just know a 8 year old child thinks for them self more then u )


You didn't prove JACK SHIT. A fossilized leaf is not proof that humans were around when it was fossilized. If they found a tool used for carving stone, that'd be another story. Nowehre in your ramblings have you come even remotely close to offering ANYTHING that could be considered PROOF, that complex human society has existed for 25,000+ years.

Go back to school and learn what PROOF means.



> please keep showing your true colors for all ppl to see ............later on at least they were warned u are a jackass........just another broken human only partly your fault ( your teachers your family and ur fault)


Been showing my true colours for years on this site. You're just a bump in the road.


----------



## ghostdriver (Oct 2, 2014)

*Other Witnesses Testimonies about GOD THE ALMIGHTY, BEGOTTEN SON LORD JESUS CHRIST And Heaven.*





 





 





 
These shall make war with the Lamb, and the Lamb shall overcome them: for he is Lord of lords, and King of kings: and they that are with him are called, and chosen, and faithful.

Revelation 17:14King James Version (KJV)


----------



## justugh (Oct 2, 2014)

@ghostdriver 
yah yah i know be good i am trying my best here 

but sheer fact not to even have a grain of movement with enough been show ..............no new thought just repeating the same old thing same old lines not looking at the new work out there not asking ?s just accepting what told ....u know it is not right not the way ment to play out 

we both know 7/8 of the planet is dead the lambs are the ones that stay true the rest have been twisted to much their own actions are proof of it ( they might of been taught wrong but at some point they should think for self free will after all they are just giving it up) 

yes i am leaving it alone i know no chance .............


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2014)

justugh said:


> welcome
> 
> i did not even get a response back from them ...........after the 3rd one i just stopped trying .........been combing the net since for anything about it



If you're referring to the 'death ray', check out the Tesla wiki entry for links referring to it. Tesla himself said that he had never wrote down the plans for it, so I don't understand why you think one could obtain them. He also mentioned the conceptual weapon to many governments, so even if he did commit the plans to paper, it could be considered an item of national security...




> ok think about this so he hates and wants to kill something .............unless there was a real chance for death what is the point in anything if the death ray was something that could not be why would they use the money time and effort to find him lock him and up do the trial ..........u can hate and want to kill anything u want and build anything u want but if it is something that might just annoy the local dogs the guy is harmless ..........not like he was building a bio weapon or a bomb that everyone accepts it can harm them ............if i point something at u and call it a death ray u will laugh and keep going on with your day ...............so the only logical thing to think is it is possible and that guy knew enough to really do something



That is not how his capture went down. The FBI heard of his plans to kill Jews with a hyped up x-ray machine, then set up a sting operation to sell him an x-ray machine and arrested him when the sting was complete. He was going to put the ray on Jews while asleep, as it would take a while for the machine to administer a lethal dosage of radiation. You have inaccurate facts regarding this story...




> my iq was test 139 i was 1 point away from getting a grant to work on anything i want and to have as many kiddies as i could with what ever smart ladies wanted to have them with ...............it came down to a choice my parents made for me i was offered a free education but it would of ment my family driving me over 90 miles one way every day to get to school from where i lived my mother was pregnant with my little brother and having a hard time of it (stuck in bed for the last 5 months by doctors orders) .........so i went to public school in all honors classes except english



I was tested at 151, but I do not put much stock in IQ tests. Former friends have been Mensa members, and they were fairly ineffective at running their lives. They were also very prone to logical fallacies. I've never heard of a grant bestowed simply for having a certain IQ, you'd have to post links to that info. I'm glad you included the 'except English' part 




> so far u are the one that has shown the most promise to have any logical debate with so i am making a rough guess u are about 120 or higher .......the avg person is 80-100



As I stated, I don't feel these numbers mean much. BB or Ceepea is at least as intelligent as I am, I've never seen the guy lose a debate. I think the reason for that as he doesn't seem to have much of an ego: he doesn't care about any one idea, he just searches for accurate data and forms his beliefs accordingly.

Science doesn't care about the result, it just goes where the data leads and form its principles on a preponderance of the evidence. Most people do this process in reverse: they find a neet-o idea that they like, and then attempt to find any data to support it. This is backward...




> no i truly hate living ............if i could i end it all just to stop the pain and disappointment ..........but i am a man of my word so that is not a option for me until it all done one way or the other



IMO, life is such an amazing gift. We are astronomically fortunate to born, as the odds are trillions to one against this occurring. I firmly believe if one is consistently miserable (barring a chemical or psychiatric disorder), one is is not living correctly...




> no it is the truth ................at all points in time someone had control of what info gets let out to the public for years it was the royal families and the church
> 
> if u do a genetic tree of the royal families of europe u will find a very small number of a genetic blood line (this was years ago 1998 13 to 20 families turn blue bloods) ...............now when barry santos got elected prez the frist time this little girl did the genetic tree of him and all the prezs since the start of USA and it was found that 8 families (genetic ties) have always been in charge .......and as we seen with Snowden USA does not like info to get out (whistle blowers on illegal actives are protected under the law but every one that has done it on barry's watch has been hung out to dry)



Not sure what this has to do with anything we were discussing...




> proof is like court system ..............i can hire one person with all kinds of credit be hide there name to say what ever i need them to say to win ...then the other side will hire anyone to say the other thing ...............the proof is left up to the person to decide because they have 2 different facts .............the only way to find the truth is to look at everything ..............they pull it off every day by labeling the person telling something other then what they say are crazy ......the other factor is greed honest fact u pay anyone enough cash they shut up and say what ever u want ..........or u do the other trick u say anything your whole family is dead



What you state here is true with the legal system, but scientific proof is another matter entirely. Proof in science means that anyone with proper knowledge and equipment can run the same experiment and get exactly the same results. There is no faking this. When someone's findings cannot be repeated by others is when you know it's junk science. The scientific method works so well in large part because it is the only methodology that meticulously arrives at a conclusion, then tries its damnedest to prove that conclusion false. Scientists do this largely because if they don't, and submit their work for peer-review, they will be ripped a new asshole and be discredited once others find the flaws in their work. Hell, some scientists made their careers on discrediting other scientists' sloppy conclusions, so it behooves scientists to attempt to do this first to their own work. Can you imagine working for years to give birth to a beautiful hypothesis, only to try your best to knock it all down immediately afterward? Crazy... and powerful...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 2, 2014)

Sorry, this response was too long so I had to cut it into two parts. Here's part two -





> if u look at the ppl saying some crazy things they seem to die in odd ways ............they are repeating something that should not be repeated according to who ever is making up the rules ...............astronauts they seen shit in space but they are not allowed to report but since alof ot them are dying off they are talking about what they seen (these are the top men of the day saying stuff)



Need links to credible sources here...




> as for the history of the world it is much much older then that but they claim it is only folktales and stories made up by primitive ppl to explain a fear ...........if u look around almost every culture has a noah flood story (cultures that had no contact with each other in any way) hell the greek old gods saids 2 race of men came before us gold and silver........we are the race made from Dirt/Mud ..............mayans the earth has been cleared 5 times of humans we are the 6th (but since most of their culture was lost with the book burnings we only have stories) .........the stories are in every culture fact fade to stories ...stories fade to myth and ledges ......then they fall out of the mind completely



This is your belief, there is no indication of this being true in reality...




> i praise the ones that try ...........if i can help them in way i would because they are the ones i want to see win this whole planet ..........they only want to understand and make things better for all .........they should be protected and helped



Try what? To improve humanity? That is what science has done. Every major value that we all use everyday is a result of the scientific method, and the technology born from its discoveries. I find it strange that so many people disparage science while simultaneously reaping constant benefits from it. It's biting the hands that feed you...




> but the world we live is not the way it should be it is not fair ............u have the money u make the rules ....the truth does not count for anything



No one promised life was going to be fair. It's fair in the respect that others try to take from everyone, and everyone dies. The truth regarding reality counts for everything, for only things that are true can be built upon. Again, scientific truths build upon each other and rapidly enhance and lead to the progress of the human race...




> yep i know i am the luckiest son of the bitch on the planet .........i think that is why i hate life so much and i also know i will make to the end of this crazy ride we are all on right now ............never give power to the ones that want it of crave it they will always abuse it .......u give it to the ones that do not want because they fear what it does to ppl they are the ones u can trust .................the only logically thing i have come up with i got something to do in this universe that it wants me around to do ( the amount of drugs i have taken the sheer crazy acts i have done the laws of probability i should of died or at least been fucked to the point of needing a doctor for something other then broken collar bone and arm and thousands of stitches over the years)........so in return i am me i treat everyone the same and try to help in what ever way i can .............my reward in the end is a better life or death but of those are ok with me



Sorry to hear that you are so unhappy. Perhaps learning giving up some erroneous beliefs and changing your perspective will assist you in living a happier, more fulfilling life...


----------



## ghostdriver (Oct 22, 2014)

"Your Sin son's of Men have not been forgotten repent for Judgment is at hand" - GOD LORD JESUS CHRIST possessed me to type that.





 

The Old World was destroyed when it got like this with killing of the innocent children and the Nephilim eating the Son's and Daughters of Men and running the World. I know you Son's of the fallen are reading.. Yea, better for thy to hide under the rocks now for THE LORD cometh and who may stand against HIM?


If you're wondering how I'm still alive it's because of GOD JESUS CHRIST, THE ALLMIGHTY GOD. HE told me this in a dream.

as many as have not this doctrine, and which have not known the depths of Satan, as they speak; I will put upon you none other burden.
25 But that which ye have already hold fast till I come.
26 And he that overcometh, and keepeth my works unto the end, to him will I give power over the nations:
27 And he shall rule them with a rod of iron; as the vessels of a potter shall they be broken to shivers: even as I received of my Father.
28 And I will give him the morning star.
29 He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches



Hallelujah! JESUS CHRIST IS THE ALLMIGHTY GOD!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 22, 2014)

Fuck, must be a full moon. This thread just won't die...


----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I just read the first post when I started this thread and just wanted to edit something, the very last sentence. 
"People go to heaven or hell when they die, immediately after they die and we can not communicate from earth to anyone in hell or heaven except, Lord JESUS CHRIST THE LORD ALMIGHTY who is in Heaven."

1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)
7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.
John 1:14King James Version (KJV)
14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 7, 2014)

^^ Awesome. That makes this thread coherent, thanks...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow!

After reading this whole thread, @ghostdriver has not provided any proof for God.

~PEACE~


----------



## Ceepea (Nov 17, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Wow!
> 
> After reading this whole thread, @ghostdriver has not provided any proof for God.
> 
> ~PEACE~


No one ever has, that's why I'm an atheist.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> No one ever has, that's why I'm an atheist.


Hey Ceepea, aka Beefbisquit!

You should blog more in this subforum, I haven't seen you around in a while.

We need your astute logic, critical thinking falculties, common sense, etc. Some people are into whimsical logical fallacies, and nonsensical dogma.

Anyways, to get on subject, yes, I am an Agnostic because there is no evidence for God. Don't get Me wrong, I would like to believe in God, but God cannot be found anywhere.

How are you doing?

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 18, 2014)

@Ceepea 

I want you to listen to this video, Beef, and tell Me what you hear.

OTHERWISE - Darker Side Of The Moon (Lyric Video)






Doesn't it sound like he is singing:

"Ceepea, there an't no wrong or right."

What does it sound like to you, Beef?

I know what the singer is actually singing, but I think of you when I hear the song.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 18, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Some people are into whimsical logical fallacies, and nonsensical dogma.


YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME! 99% OF YOUR POSTS ARE DELUSIONAL CONCLUSIONS BASED LOGICAL FALLACIES AND NONSENSICAL DOGMA! You have GOT to be a troll, no one has this little self-awareness...[/QUOTE]



Nevaeh420 said:


> @Ceepea
> 
> I want you to listen to this video, Beef, and tell Me what you hear.
> 
> ...


Uh-oh, BB, he thinks about you while enjoying his tunes. Be careful, or you'll soon be sitting shirtless together staring at a corner of the ceiling all day long. George could braid your hair while he shows you his UFOs...


----------



## Ceepea (Nov 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME! 99% OF YOUR POSTS ARE DELUSIONAL CONCLUSIONS BASED LOGICAL FALLACIES AND NONSENSICAL DOGMA! You have GOT to be a troll, no one has this little self-awareness...






> Uh-oh, BB, he thinks about you while enjoying his tunes. Be careful, or you'll soon be sitting shirtless together staring at a corner of the ceiling all day long. George could braid your hair while he shows you his UFOs...


...and I actually have a camera.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> ...and I actually have a camera.


I have a camera on My smartphone.

That is how I have taken so many selfie pictures of Myself.

My avatar is a selfie picture taken by My smartphone camera.

I just don't have a VIDEO CAMERA with a zoom lens, to capture the moving "stars".

~PEACE~


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 15, 2014)

@ghostdriver is back.

Please don't keep quoting yourself, like you already did hundreds of times in this thread!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> @ghostdriver is back.
> 
> Please don't keep quoting yourself, like you already did hundreds of times in this thread!
> 
> ~PEACE~


You're being ironic, right? You do realize that you yourself quote yourself over and over again in your own threads, right? It's okay for you to behave that way, but not GD?


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 15, 2014)

Nevaeh420 said:


> That is how I have taken so many selfie pictures of Myself.


sentence redundancy. 
do you need further explanation?


----------



## New Age United (Dec 15, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> YOU HAVE GOT TO BE FUCKING KIDDING ME! 99% OF YOUR POSTS ARE DELUSIONAL CONCLUSIONS BASED LOGICAL FALLACIES AND NONSENSICAL DOGMA!


Self awareness, tell me, which faculty of mind allowed you to draw this conclusion, rationale, intuition or were both working in synchronicity, the faithful servant and the Sacred gift, can you explain why?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 15, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


>


nothing stays as we know it....every generation is different...and the older generation tends to think that the now generation is evil....its just life....my side is in darkness now but tomorrow my side will be in the light and yours will be darkness...so if the bible is true, 'god is light' .then go figure


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 15, 2014)

New Age United said:


> Self awareness, tell me, which faculty of mind allowed you to draw this conclusion, rationale, intuition or were both working in synchronicity, the faithful servant and the Sacred gift, can you explain why?


Thank you.

I bet you tyler. durden won't give you a rebuttal.

But, we shall see.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2014)

New Age United said:


> Self awareness, tell me, which faculty of mind allowed you to draw this conclusion, rationale, intuition or were both working in synchronicity, the faithful servant and the Sacred gift, can you explain why?


I'm not sure what you are trying to ask here, it is a poorly constructed sentence. If I'm understanding you correctly, you are attempting to ask how I came to that conclusion. The answer is simple, I read his posts, use logic and reason to analyze what is being conveyed, then draw conclusions based on that analysis. The process is void of intuition, though I know how much you love that concept...



Nevaeh420 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I bet you tyler. durden won't give you a rebuttal.
> 
> ...


You probably meant to write_ reply _instead of _rebuttal_, as no debate is taking place. Duh. You don't even understand what he was trying to ask. Get used to this feeling, poseur christ. This shows us the accuracy we can expect from your prophecies...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 16, 2014)

^^^

Very cantankerous... as always.

~PEACE~


----------



## New Age United (Dec 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I'm not sure what you are trying to ask here, it is a poorly constructed sentence. If I'm understanding you correctly, you are attempting to ask how I came to that conclusion. The answer is simple, I read his posts, use logic and reason to analyze what is being conveyed, then draw conclusions based on that analysis. The process is void of intuition, though I know how much you love that concept


So you are saying that it was strictly rationale that led to that conclusion, but truly logic and reason are not even possible without intuition, you do not realize the power of the gift, You, Awareness, the Knower, has the ability to Know all truths, You have the ability to know what is truth and what is false, but the Thinker, the rational mind, does not have this ability without intuition, the Thinker is the servant of the Knower, Awareness, You, You know how to use logic to find the correct answer to practical questions, any Truth can be understood by You. You are a Genius and you don't even realize it.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2014)

New Age United said:


> So you are saying that it was strictly rationale that led to that conclusion, but truly logic and reason are not even possible without intuition


I don't think you mean rationale, which is basically an explanation of the reasons behind making a decision. Rationality is probably the concept you are looking for. Logic and reason are used quite frequently without intuition, this is the basis of the scientific method. Just because you state that logic and reason are not possible without intuition doesn't make it true. If you'd care to link to credible, preferably peer reviewed sources that support your statement, I'd be happy to take a look. Otherwise, it's simply the same new age crap that filled your other thread...



> you do not realize the power of the gift, You, Awareness, the Knower, has the ability to Know all truths, You have the ability to know what is truth and what is false, but the Thinker, the rational mind, does not have this ability without intuition, the Thinker is the servant of the Knower, Awareness, You, You know how to use logic to find the correct answer to practical questions, any Truth can be understood by You.


You were shown several examples of truth being counter-intuitive in your other thread. Intuition is often unreliable, and many facts of this universe are counter-intuitive. My intuition tells me that the Earth is flat, but I can use logic, reason and technology to know that it is not. Again, the greatest methodology that humans have developed to discover the truth of this universe, the scientific method, shuns intuition while in the process of discovery. You, like George, GD, and other forum clowns, are in a delusion, i.e. you hold on to false beliefs even when shown indisputable evidence to the contrary. You are not searching for truth, you are searching for the comfort that your pet ideas afford you. That is fine, it seems to be what the majority of humanity does. Just don't parade it around as facts or truth as that is gross and dishonest...



> You are a Genius and you don't even realize it.


Yeah, I'm a fairly intelligent dude  Take this genius' advice and drop the bullshit...


----------



## New Age United (Dec 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't think you mean rationale, which is basically an explanation of the reasons behind making a decision. Rationality is probably the concept you are looking for. Logic and reason are used quite frequently without intuition, this is the basis of the scientific method. Just because you state that logic and reason are not possible without intuition doesn't make it true. If you'd care to link to credible, preferably peer reviewed sources that support your statement, I'd be happy to take a look. Otherwise, it's simply the same new age crap that filled your other thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I mean rationale, which is the process of reasoning, tracing the cause of any given effect, which I assure you is not possible without intuition. Your calling me a clown and stating that my opinions are just new age crap is your Ego, not only is it pointless it shows a lack of self awareness and is incredibly unintelligent, it is counter productive and has no place in Philosophy. 

You assume too much Mr Durden. Please, present to me the direct evidence to the contrary of any one of my opinions. 

Don't be afraid to think for yourself, intuition is a very ambiguous term, to understand what I am talking about you must understand quite a bit about logic and how we come to understand things, you must understand how the mind works. Genius gives birth to original concepts and insights, you can not chain Genius to dictionaries and encyclopedias.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 16, 2014)

New Age United said:


> No I mean rationale, which is the process of reasoning, tracing the cause of any given effect, which I assure you is not possible without intuition.


Where are you getting your definitions from? Below is Webster's -

*ra·tio·nale*
_noun_ \ˌra-shə-ˈnal\
: the reason or explanation for something


*Full Definition of RATIONALE*
1
*:* an explanation of controlling principles of opinion, belief, practice, or phenomena
2
*:* an underlying reason *:* basis
 See rationale defined for English-language learners »
See rationale defined for kids »
*Examples of RATIONALE*

<the _rationale_ for starting the school day an hour later is that kids will supposedly get an extra hour of sleep>



> Your calling me a clown and stating that my opinions are just new age crap is your Ego, not only is it pointless it shows a lack of self awareness and is incredibly unintelligent, it is counter productive and has no place in Philosophy.


Actually, I compared your delusion to the delusions of other forum clowns. Of course it's my ego, the main reason anyone posts on any forum, or expresses their personal beliefs, thoughts, ideas and feelings anywhere is for the sake of wanting to express oneself. That is the ego at work. You write ego like it's a negative thing, and that is after your agreeing that is a necessary thing for human progress in your enlightenment thread. My judging the intellectual content of your posts shows no lack of self awareness, and I do not see it as unintelligent. The ego has no place in philosophy? Says who?


> You assume too much Mr Durden.


What do I assume, and why is it too much?


> Please, present to me the direct evidence to the contrary of any one of my opinions.


You present yourself as educated, and well-versed in philosophy and cognitive science, yet you try to shift the Burden of Proof for your claims? That's a no-no even in Philosophy 101 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophic_burden_of_proof.
Instead of providing proof or even support for your positive claims, you ask others to _disprove_ them. That is a logical fallacy entitled Argument from Ignorance - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument_from_ignorance

You cannot be taken seriously when you are unfamiliar with even the informal logical fallacies. I suggest you familiarize yourself with them - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fallacies.
Violating them is the main reason the other forum clowns I mention fall for their own bullshit, don't fall prey to their mistakes...


> Don't be afraid to think for yourself, intuition is a very ambiguous term, to understand what I am talking about you must understand quite a bit about logic and how we come to understand things, you must understand how the mind works.


You seem to count on the fact that it an ambiguous term, that way you can manipulate the word to fit your new age pet ideas and further your agenda of misinformation. The dictionary is a great resource to help clarify the meanings of words. Let's take a look -

*in·tu·i·tion*
_noun_ \ˌin-tü-ˈi-shən, -tyü-\
: a natural ability or power that makes it possible to know something without any proof or evidence : a feeling that guides a person to act a certain way without fully understanding why

: something that is known or understood without proof or evidence


*Full Definition of INTUITION*
1
*:* quick and ready insight
2
_a_ *:* immediate apprehension or cognition

_b_ *:* knowledge or conviction gained by intuition

_c_ *:* the power or faculty of attaining to direct knowledge or cognition without evident rational thought and inference

I can see it's appeal for you, it's a LOT easier than study, logic, reason and concerted rational thought backed by facts and evidence. I study cognitive science and, for a layman, I am pretty well-versed in how the human mind operates. If you want to use logic effectively, study the informal fallacies because at this point you do not. If you want to know how the mind actually works, study some cognitive science. If you want to state that you have, please provide those sources, and how they back up your new age claims...



> Genius gives birth to original concepts and insights, you can not chain Genius to dictionaries and encyclopedias.


You'd better hope not, because if you could, it doesn't seem like you would have access to it. Again, you are avoiding defining and clarifying concepts and the meaning of words, because without being able to keep them vague and muddy your philosophy seems to boil down to a bunch of feel good, easy-to-swallow assertions with no evidence or logic to back them up...


----------



## New Age United (Dec 16, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Where are you getting your definitions from? Below is Webster's -
> 
> *ra·tio·nale*
> _noun_ \ˌra-shə-ˈnal\
> ...


Thank you Mr. Durden for the links, I will indeed take a look, when addressing me try to remember that nothing is important, I can't quite tell if you are getting serious or not. Ì am not stating that the ego is a negative thing I'm saying that it is unintelligent, which it is, it is what it is. There is reason for conveying ones self other than for self gratification, look deeper at your dictionaries definition of rationale, it is tracing the cause 90 the effect, that is reason. Trust me I am well aware of the inner workings of the mind, it is all very intuitive you might say. 
"Genius ' have strong intuitions in their field and build upon these intuitions with tremendous momentum" I forget who said that.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 16, 2014)

A very wise man came here long ago and told you the exact same thing that I am saying about intuition, about the process of recollection, about using memory and logic to come up with the correct answer to a practical question, his name was Plato, and you thought he lost his self in his theory of forms so you denounced him as a fool, if only you realized that the truth is not important. 
"When one has achieved the hight of heights, when they try to help others achieve it for themselves, they often find themselves the subject of ridicule, even violence " Plato
"If ever a man who is truly just shall come into this world, they shall nail him to a cross for all the world to see" Plato 400 years before the Christ.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 16, 2014)

Plato 8 the grandfather of Philosophy, keep in mind that this is the man that effectively ended pedantry through out Greece.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> The ego has no place in philosophy? Says who?
> 
> What do I assume, and why is it too much


The ego has no place in philosophy because it is counter productive, just as it has no place in building a house or playing sports, in fact the Ego is finding it hard to find its place these days, it is becoming an old world thing, evolution is now going beyond ego, that is enlightenment, transcending the ego by recognizing your true Self as Awareness not the Thinker (Ego). 

You assume to much because the evidence has not been shown to me, and I have provided my own proof and support for my deductive reasoning, you are reading too quickly, that is why (reason) you are not fully grasping what I am trying to convey. Take a look at my last few posts on my enlightenment thread, it should prove to you what I mean about intuition by using your own rational and intuitive mind.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 18, 2014)

Philosophy is about finding and understanding the truth, the ego has no interest in the truth it's only concern is being right and making others wrong, it gives the false self a sense of superiority, this is why the ego is so prevalent in sports, because winning and defeating gives the same sense of superiority, but you here time and time again how important it is to keep the ego out of the game, because the professionals intuitively know that it will cause players to lose focus.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2014)

New Age United said:


> The ego has no place in philosophy because it is counter productive, just as it has no place in building a house or playing sports, in fact the Ego is finding it hard to find its place these days, it is becoming an old world thing, evolution is now going beyond ego, that is enlightenment, transcending the ego by recognizing your true Self as Awareness not the Thinker (Ego).


Here you go again, you make outrageous positive claims with no support, links to credible (or any) sources, evidence or logic to back them up. Just because you make a statement does not mean that it is true, why is that difficult for you to understand? Let us look at the definition of ego so that we may discuss it intelligently -
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ego
*ego*
_noun_ \ˈē-(ˌ)gō _also_ ˈe-\
: the opinion that you have about yourself

psychology : a part of the mind that senses and adapts to the real world

_plural_ *egos*

*Full Definition of EGO*
1
*:* the self especially as contrasted with another self or the world
2
_a_ *:* egotism 2

_b_ *:* self-esteem 1
3
*:* the one of the three divisions of the psyche in psychoanalytic theory that serves as the organized conscious mediator between the person and reality especially by functioning both in the perception of and adaptation to reality — compare id, superego

We see from the above that the ego is an individual's sense of self, or I-ness. It is the part of the mind that senses and adapts to objective reality. You say it plays no part in philosophy when philosophy is thought out, written by and for ego driven sentient creatures. It plays no part in sports when the main object of sports is to compete to triumph over fellow human beings and show who is the best in a given contest. It has no place in building a house when contractors constantly debate over their best ways of completing a given task, and the home itself is being built largely for the vanity of ego driven creatures. Simple logic and reason show that you are incorrect. The ego is the basis, motivation and driving force for almost every activity in the Western world, yet it is hard for you to see it's place these days? I am clearly thinking (as opposed to intuiting) for myself on this issue, while you seem to be spouting word for word new age philosophical bullshit that you did not originate, or even understand. Instead of simply making statements that are obviously false, how about supporting them with logic, reason, and real world examples as I have done for my position in this paragraph?


> You assume to much because the evidence has not been shown to me, and I have provided my own proof and support for my deductive reasoning, you are reading too quickly, that is why (reason) you are not fully grasping what I am trying to convey.


What am I assuming? What evidence are you referring to that hasn't been shown to you? I have seen absolutely no proof or support for your deductive reasoning, I've only seen unsupported statements that others easily refute at every turn. Please link us to this proof and support of yours, so that we can see that you're not full of shit. I'm am picking up what you are putting down, it just that it makes no sense and you have yet to defend or support it. It seems like YOU are not fully grasping what you are trying to convey...


> Take a look at my last few posts on my enlightenment thread, it should prove to you what I mean about intuition by using your own rational and intuitive mind.


Perhaps I'll be able to do that later. That thread is biased and unsupported, full of specious 'wisdom' that could be from any dime-store new age literature. Largely a waste of time imo...


----------



## New Age United (Dec 18, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Here you go again, you make outrageous positive claims with no support, links to credible (or any) sources, evidence or logic to back them up. Just because you make a statement does not mean that it is true, why is that difficult for you to understand? Let us look at the definition of ego so that we may discuss it intelligently -
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/ego
> *ego*
> _noun_ \ˈē-(ˌ)gō _also_ ˈe-\
> ...


If you want to fully grasp what the Ego is then I would highly recommend A New Earth by Eckhart Tolle. The dictionary is very limited in its explanation of things, as is the encyclopedia. If you want to fully understand intuition I would highly recommend The Republic by Plato, pay very close attention when he speaks about recollection.

Here is the link to my direct evidence, read from 3 post down till the end, by all rationality it should be proven to you, my definition of Intuition.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-anyone-want-to-receive-spiritual-enlightenment.644410/page-21#post-11069265


----------



## New Age United (Dec 18, 2014)

Have you ever worked in carpentry, they spend so much time debating that nothing ever gets done, and the needs of all human beings on this planet could easily be met if not for the vanity of the ego.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 18, 2014)

New Age United said:


> If you want to fully grasp what the Ego is then I would highly recommend A New Earth by Eckhart Tolle. The dictionary is very limited in its explanation of things, as is the encyclopedia. If you want to fully understand intuition I would highly recommend The Republic by Plato, pay very close attention when he speaks about recollection.


Tolle, of course. Tolle is a under-educated charlatan who utilizes pseudo-science and regurgitated Eastern mumbo-jumbo. He didn't even make it through high school, and has never studied any psychology. What the hell would he know? I got through half of The Power of Now, and just couldn't take it anymore. Here's some good debunking of his bullshit - 

http://www.blacksunjournal.com/books/1844_debunking-the-power-of-now-introduction_2009.html
http://artofericwayne.com/2013/09/19/when-is-spirituality-just-blaming-the-victim/
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/20832558

At least you didn't break out the Chopra card, so that's something. I've read The Republic a few times, it's required in every philosophy 101 course. Plato was brilliant in many ways, and so full of shit in many others. Knowledge is a matter of recollection? There is absolutely no support for this idea. It is simply a pet idea that he favored with no support in reality. Aristotle is much more rational and coherent in his observations on objective reality. I think that Plato has done mankind a HUGE disservice with his inane philosophical and political ideas, if we went down a more Aristotelian path, we would have avoided a lot of suffering and retardation of human progress...


> Here is the link to my direct evidence, read from 3 post down till the end, by all rationality it should be proven to you, my definition of Intuition.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/does-anyone-want-to-receive-spiritual-enlightenment.644410/page-21#post-11069265


Okay, I re-read the three posts. There is no evidence contained there. What is shows is your desperate need for your idea (not even your idea, one you are simply parroting) of intuition to be true, but there is no support to be found, just assertions. Assertions are not evidence or support for anything. To use your example, our intuition tells us that the Earth is flat, and as you state, our intuition is incorrect on this point as it often is regarding other great truths. True, we have discovered that the Earth is a sphere, but it was NOT intuition that led to this discovery, but counter-intuitive reason, logic and science. You use inane language of True intuitives and False intuitives, then insist that we should always trust our intuition as it will always lead us to the truth. If that were true, why would there be a need for the term False Intuitive? It's just stupid. It is NOT intuition that recognizes the counter-intuitive, it is logic, reason and the scientific method that goes beyond intuition and recognizes the counter-intuitive. Intuition is often unreliable and often wrong, it would behoove you to grow up and recognize this simple fact. Let go of your irrational need for this phenomena of intuition to be fool proof, it is easily shown that this is not the case. We have discovered much better ways to acquire knowledge, if you can let go of your fear, and stop believing all that hacks have to sell you, you may embrace them...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2014)

IMO, there are two modes of intelligence. One is paternal, and creates order, etc. The other is maternal, and seeks to relate to the order.

Both of them, in balanced proportion, is what is meant by 'self'. Logic (outward, seeking information) intuition (inward, seeking understanding).

Science is too heady for most people, and understanding is...

Fuck, watch the news.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 19, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> IMO, there are two modes of intelligence. One is paternal, and creates order, etc. The other is maternal, and seeks to relate to the order.
> 
> Both of them, in balanced proportion, is what is meant by 'self'. Logic (outward, seeking information) intuition (inward, seeking understanding).
> 
> ...


Hey, Eye! My favorite theist. It is so great to see you again, it has been a while. What have you been up to? Are you back, or just popping in? I see you have an edge to you now, using the F word in its entirety


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Eye! My favorite theist. It is so great to see you again, it has been a while. What have you been up to? Are you back, or just popping in? I see you have an edge to you now, using the F word in its entirety


Dude! I lol'd about the F word  Very nice to you again also! The wit in here is awesome, usually was.

I have a mostly seasonal occupation so I have more time to pop in here during the frigid months. Lots has changed, nothing has changed, I see I see


----------



## New Age United (Dec 19, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Tolle, of course. Tolle is a under-educated charlatan who utilizes pseudo-science and regurgitated Eastern mumbo-jumbo. He didn't even make it through high school, and has never studied any psychology. What the hell would he know? I got through half of The Power of Now, and just couldn't take it anymore. Here's some good debunking of his bullshit -
> 
> http://www.blacksunjournal.com/books/1844_debunking-the-power-of-now-introduction_2009.html
> http://artofericwayne.com/2013/09/19/when-is-spirituality-just-blaming-the-victim/
> ...


Tolle is under educated, just as Einstein was, that does not undermine the truth he speaks or the wisdom of his insights, just as my lack of education does not undermine my own insights, it does indeed set me back in conveying myself, especially to someone as educated as your self, it is good to know that you have a background in philosophy, this is one of my favorite fields of study, excuse my temporary ignorance, if you could not finish the Power of Now than I must put you in DaVinci's 3 types of people as "those who do not see" and give up entirely on trying to break through to you, thank you for taking the time to read the last posts. Perhaps I could learn more about philosophy from you, I will take a look and familiarize myself with the logical fallacies and I will avoid shifting the Burden of proof, then I would like to start a debate with you to honestly educate myself in Philosophy.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 19, 2014)

Btw, I never parroted the idea and some of those insights on intuition are my own, ie recognizing the counter-intuitive and finding the intuitive, the paradox of the truth always being both counter-intuitive and intuitive, it being the Knowing faculty of the mind, so on and so forth, and yes I can construct proper sentences but don't expect me to do so, it is a habit to just use commas.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 19, 2014)

eye exaggerate said:


> IMO, there are two modes of intelligence. One is paternal, and creates order, etc. The other is maternal, and seeks to relate to the order.
> 
> Both of them, in balanced proportion, is what is meant by 'self'. Logic (outward, seeking information) intuition (inward, seeking understanding).
> 
> ...


I like the insight of logic being outward seeking information and intuition being inward seeking understanding, it is indeed a balance between the rational and the intuitive that leads to the understanding and knowing of truth.


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 19, 2014)

HAHAHA!!!


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 19, 2014)

Everyone who isn't human post a picture lol you shape shifting trolls


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 19, 2014)

LOL GOD is coming this is what HE told me in a dream I saw nothing but blackness and heard
Revelation KJV 19 I know thy works, and charity, and service, and faith, and thy patience, and thy works; and the last to be more than the first.
and which have not known the depths of Satan, as they speak; I will put upon you none other burden.
25 But that which ye have already hold fast till I come.
Then woke up! HAHAHAHA GLory to GOD who truly is alive, now and forever! Who reigns omnipotent!!!!! JESUS CHRIST!!! YES!!! HE is LORD!!! HE is my master for HE is worthy!


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 19, 2014)

Why GOD picked me to do this LOL I don't know.. But I will never stop LOL
Wait I do know why...He picks the meekest, lonely, evil, destroyed person LOL and for HIS GLORY HE makes them new, Behold HE makes all things New...

Revelation 22:12-14King James Version (KJV)
12 And, behold, I come quickly; and my reward is with me, to give every man according as his work shall be.
13 I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.
14 Blessed are they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.
JESUS CHRIST the LORD


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)

They were only able to trick us because it was the will of GOD, now that HE is about to return everything will change.
Amos 8:11King James Version (KJV)
11 Behold, the days come, saith the Lord God, that I will send a famine in the land, not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water, but of hearing the words of the Lord:

2 Thessalonians 2:7-12King James Version (KJV)
7 For the mystery of iniquity doth already work: only he who now letteth will let, until he be taken out of the way.
8 And then shall that Wicked be revealed, whom the Lord shall consume with the spirit of his mouth, and shall destroy with the brightness of his coming:
9 Even him, whose coming is after the working of Satan with all power and signs and lying wonders,
10 And with all deceivableness of unrighteousness in them that perish; because they received not the love of the truth, that they might be saved.
11 And for this cause God shall send them strong delusion, that they should believe a lie:
12 That they all might be damned who believed not the truth, but had pleasure in unrighteousness.

We are the elect mentioned in The Book Of Enoch.


----------



## superloud (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> all you see around you and all you do is proof, darwin has given you no proof yet you believe him? If you want to directly communicate with God go on your knees and ask for redemption thru his sacrifice of his son Jesus and follow the laws in Deuteronomy and read his word and God WILL give you signs and reveal things to you.


How. is every thing Around me proof that God exists?


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)

superloud said:


> How. is every thing Around me proof that God exists?


Everything you see was made be JESUS CHRIST, the Living GOD. JEHOVAH who came in the flesh named JESUS CHRIST.
JESUS CHRIST came from GOD therefore HE is the SON of GOD, but not "Son" like human beings have. He merely used Marry the Virgin to deliver HIMSELF to the World and die in the flesh for our Sins. JESUS CHRIST is the LORD


----------



## superloud (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you see was made be JESUS CHRIST, the Living GOD. JEHOVAH who came in the flesh named JESUS CHRIST.
> JESUS CHRIST came from GOD therefore HE is the SON of GOD, but not "Son" like human beings have. He merely used Marry the Virgin to deliver HIMSELF to the World and die in the flesh for our Sins. JESUS CHRIST is the LORD


But you did not just say anything that was fact you said Your opinion. There is no proof that God made everything in the world that we know.


----------



## superloud (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you see was made be JESUS CHRIST, the Living GOD. JEHOVAH who came in the flesh named JESUS CHRIST.
> JESUS CHRIST came from GOD therefore HE is the SON of GOD, but not "Son" like human beings have. He merely used Marry the Virgin to deliver HIMSELF to the World and die in the flesh for our Sins. JESUS CHRIST is the LORD


So once again how is everything around me proof that God exists


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)

No I have said facts, which happens to be my opinion.
Watch the videos and read the thread, if you have a sincere question I will love to answer it.
Spamming won't shut this thread off. I can just copy and paste my answers and post.


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)

THE LORD IS COMING QUICKLY! No escape form HIS wraith except JESUS CHRIST sacrifice... Behold...The World change is happening before your eyes and no one can stop it. For it is GOD's will.
HIS will, will be done; On Earth as it is in Heaven.


----------



## superloud (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> No I have said facts, which happens to be my opinion.
> Watch the videos and read the thread, if you have a sincere question I will love to answer it.
> Spamming won't shut this thread off. I can just copy and paste my answers and post.


 I am NOT farming I am an agnostic and I like having conversations with religious people to try to open my eyes to our so called Lord and Savior. I did ask you a legitimate question but you being the clothes minded religious person you are you cannot give me a legitimate answer. You can only repeat the same answer everybody else has ever given me because the Bible says so. There's books out there that's a Fairy and Santa Claus are real and I believed them to because they were written. I am trying to have a real conversation and get a real answer if you are a true holy person then you will try to have a real conversation with me and not give me smartass remarks.. If you can't answer the question which I know you can't because no one on this earth can answer the question then just say I'm sorry I believe that God exists but there is no factual proof for me to give you.


----------



## superloud (Dec 21, 2014)

superloud said:


> I am NOT farming I am an agnostic and I like having conversations with religious people to try to open my eyes to our so called Lord and Savior. I did ask you a legitimate question but you being the clothes minded religious person you are you cannot give me a legitimate answer. You can only repeat the same answer everybody else has ever given me because the Bible says so. There's books out there that's a Fairy and Santa Claus are real and I believed them to because they were written. I am trying to have a real conversation and get a real answer if you are a true holy person then you will try to have a real conversation with me and not give me smartass remarks.. If you can't answer the question which I know you can't because no one on this earth can answer the question then just say I'm sorry I believe that God exists but there is no factual proof for me to give you.


That was supposed to say trolling not farming


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)

Well we have already proven evolution is a lie, I would love to talk with you (if you're Human) send me a message. I will even give you my phone number.

Your asking a question that has been answered, and cannot be answered by anything other then "GOD created it"
That is what I meant by saying "everything you see GOD made."

Did you not watch the video above called 2014 end of the World as we know it?


----------



## superloud (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Well we have already proven evolution is a lie, I would love to talk with you (if you're Human) send me a message. I will even give you my phone number.
> 
> Your asking a question that has been answered, and cannot be answered by anything other then "GOD created it"
> That is what I meant by saying "everything you see GOD made."


If I'm a person? And that is my point that is the only answer you can give to that question is that God did it there is no proof that God did it there is no fact that God did it. There's nothing but people's beliefs. And peoples faith. I do not believe anybody should be saying anything as fact when it is not. And who has proven that evolution is a lie


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)

How about this one... 



Shall I go on? Do you really want me to explain the corruption and brain washing again?
The impossibilities... I told everyone this trick won't work now... The veil has been lifted from this elect generation..
Watch it happen


----------



## superloud (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> How about this one...
> 
> 
> 
> Shall I go on? Do you really want me to explain the corruption and brain washing again?


 Why did you just post a video of people picking up sausage. What exactly was I supposed to prove. And videos really don't prove much of anything anyways because if you've ever watched a movie you know that absolutely anything that can be imagined can be faked


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you think they will listen to you? With no explanation of anything and impossible logic?
To disregard the TRUTH for a lie?
LOL as I have said the awakening is already happening...


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> How about this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see it all now! Kielbasa segements are the devils gateway!
the 7th seal hath been broken!
ye verily and the prophet said unto the faithful " mustard which is ground upon a stone can cleanse the taint of the evil one!"

and it came to pass that the heavens parted and a host of angels descended upon the multitudes and sang hosannahs, and distributed Wasabi and horseradish and all manner of savoury relishes unto the masses that they might prepare their condiments and gird their loins for the battle upon the last day. 

and unto that last day, the prophet unsealed the tabernacle and from it's depths spilled forth chopped onions and celery poppy seeds and hearty catsups of every sort, and it was good. 

upon the backs of many preists came forth trays and trenchers and boards laden with rolls of french, and dutch crunch, and sourdough, and extra sourdough, and sweet hawaiian, and the multitudes rejoiced in this bounty for each was fork split and suitable for toasting if needful, yet none of it was stale, nor was it day-old, and even unto the last of their number rolls were found numbering 3, and ye verily it was good, for the grills were countless in their assemblage and all the faithful did feast unto satiety, yet none recieved the mark of the mustard stain upon their vestments, nor the mark of the catsups or the gravies.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 21, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Everything you see was made be JESUS CHRIST, the Living GOD. JEHOVAH who came in the flesh named JESUS CHRIST.
> JESUS CHRIST came from GOD therefore HE is the SON of GOD, but not "Son" like human beings have. He merely used Marry the Virgin to deliver HIMSELF to the World and die in the flesh for our Sins. JESUS CHRIST is the LORD


bullshit. 

everything that can be seen was created by Ard Rhionn, The Silver Wheel, and given life by her consort Cernunnos, The Master of Life Death and Rebirth and the Cycle of the Seasons. 

your dead godling has no power, and your numinous greater and lesser deities spin only lies. 

your pitiful trinity is a pale imitation of the Triskelion, the symbol of Manannan Mac Lir, the true guardian of the souls of the dead.

these are Opinions, based on Faith, which are exclusive of Facts, and only a fool could confuse the two. 

ohh look....


ghostdriver said:


> No I have said facts, which happens to be my opinion.


tell us more about how you are right and every other religion is wrong.

it's a really cool story. 

Psst... if jesus is god the father, the son AND the "holy ghost" then why, upon his baptism would he feel the need to fly over his own head in the form of a dove and praise himself, in whom he was well pleased? 

your god is not even a god, he is a narcissistic lesser power who desperately wants people to believe he wears the Big Boy Britches. 

your psychopomp is a pretender who couldnt even keep his ass from getting nailed to a tree. 

your lesser messenger deity is pointless and irrelevant

your book is trite, derivative and lifted chapter and verse from the Yasna Haptanghaiti, then given a gritty reboot, Michael Bay style. . 

shit, you arent even monotheistic, you have almost as many gods as i do.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2014)

It's sort of refreshing to have GD back, he is sincerely the whackiest member I've come across here. Truly out of his mind, I would be surprised if he could hold a job or even dress himself correctly. If you disagree with any of his dogma, you are likely a lizard-creature or a minion of Satan come to derail his thread. We, of course, have other nuts like Nevaeh, but this dude actually lives inside a comic book...


----------



## Dr Kynes (Dec 21, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It's sort of refreshing to have GD back, he is sincerely the whackiest member I've come across here. Truly out of his mind, I would be surprised if he could hold a job or even dress himself correctly. If you disagree with any of his dogma, you are likely a lizard-creature or a minion of Satan come to derail his thread. We, of course, have other nuts like Nevaeh, but this dude truly lives inside a comic book...


i dont even mind most christians. 

but the ones who feel the intense need to "witness at everybody whether they be listenin or not are shit on a stick. 

im quite happy with my current gri-gris, and dont really need a lesson on his shit, which is based on other shit, that was stolen from other shit, that was rewritten form earlier shit, that was lifted straight from some old ass shit that freddie mercury used to be into before he started rocking his ass off on the nightly.

strictly from a celebrity endorsement standpoint, Freddie Mercury and Ronnie James Dio both make compelling cases. 

so imma split the difference and worship Yog Shothoth, The Watcher At The Gate.

Fuck! The Stars!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 21, 2014)

Yep. The xians that feel the need to witness in this manner baffle me, do they really think that their preaching is the first or only exposure that someone has ever received? I have never once seen anyone say, "Christianity? That sounds interesting. Would you please preach to me, for there are no bibles or churches in my area, and the hundred xian tv channels don't come in on my set..." These folks that insist on unsolicited thumping seem to be trying to convince themselves more than others...


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Jeremiah 10 King James Version (KJV)
10 Hear ye the word which the Lord speaketh unto you, O house of Israel:
2 Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen, and be not dismayed at the signs of heaven; for the heathen are dismayed at them.
3 For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe.
4 They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not.
5 They are upright as the palm tree, but speak not: they must needs be borne, because they cannot go. Be not afraid of them; for they cannot do evil, neither also is it in them to do good.
6 Forasmuch as there is none like unto thee, O Lord; thou art great, and thy name is great in might.


Christmas Trees ^


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> Jeremiah 10 King James Version (KJV)
> 10 Hear ye the word which the Lord speaketh unto you, O house of Israel:
> 2 Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen, and be not dismayed at the signs of heaven; for the heathen are dismayed at them.
> 3 For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe.
> ...


No, there were no xmas trees back then. The Germans started that tradition in the 15th century. Your post is another example of how one can interpret scripture to support just about any erroneous thing. You should really learn more about your own religion...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_tree


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

One google search of "Nimrod Christmas Tree" will prove you're wrong. They might now of called it a Christmas Tree; but it's a Pagan tradition.
Jeremiah 10 King James Version (KJV)
10 Hear ye the word which the Lord speaketh unto you, O house of Israel:
2 Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen, and be not dismayed at the signs of heaven; for the heathen are dismayed at them.
3 For the customs of the people are vain: for one cutteth a tree out of the forest, the work of the hands of the workman, with the axe.
4 They deck it with silver and with gold; they fasten it with nails and with hammers, that it move not.
5 They are upright as the palm tree, but speak not: they must needs be borne, because they cannot go. Be not afraid of them; for they cannot do evil, neither also is it in them to do good.
6 Forasmuch as there is none like unto thee, O Lord; thou art great, and thy name is great in might.
Christmas Trees ^


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Dec 25, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Yep. The xians that feel the need to witness in this manner baffle me, do they really think that their preaching is the first or only exposure that someone has ever received? I have never once seen anyone say, "Christianity? That sounds interesting. Would you please preach to me, for there are no bibles or churches in my area, and the hundred xian tv channels don't come in on my set..." These folks that insist on unsolicited thumping seem to be trying to convince themselves more than others...


that is exactly why they preach...they need to hear those words...everyone they talk to is nothing more than a bouncing board...their message is their need...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> One google search of "Nimrod Christmas Tree" will prove you're wrong. They might now of called it a Christmas Tree; but it's a Pagan tradition.
> Jeremiah 10 King James Version (KJV)
> 10 Hear ye the word which the Lord speaketh unto you, O house of Israel:
> 2 Thus saith the Lord, Learn not the way of the heathen, and be not dismayed at the signs of heaven; for the heathen are dismayed at them.
> ...


I am not wrong. If you're speaking of using evergreens and wreaths symbolizing eternal life, that goes back all the way to the Egyptians. Even if you are correct this time about the practice stemming from pagan traditions, they were not associated with xmas. Therefore, they were not xmas trees until xians hijacked the tradition WAY after your scripture was supposedly written...

*History*
*Possible predecessors*

From _Northern Antiquities_, an English translation of the Prose Edda from 1847. Painted by Oluf Olufsen Bagge.
While it is clear that the modern Christmas tree originated during the Renaissance of early modern Germany, there are a number of speculative theories as to its ultimate origin. Its 16th-century origins are sometimes associated with Protestant Christian reformer Martin Luther who is said to have first added lighted candles to an evergreen tree.[1][9][10]

It is frequently traced to the symbolism of trees in pre-Christian winter rites, in particular through the story of Donar's Oak and the popularized story of Saint Boniface and the conversion of the German pagans, in which Saint Boniface cuts down an oak tree that the German pagans worshipped, and replaces it with an evergreen tree, telling them about how its triangular shape reminds humanity of the Trinity and how it points to heaven.[11][12]

According to the _Encyclopædia Britannica_, "The use of evergreen trees, wreaths, and garlands to symbolize eternal life was a custom of the ancient Egyptians, Chinese, and Hebrews. Tree worship was common among the pagan Europeans and survived their conversion to Christianity in the Scandinavian customs of decorating the house and barn with evergreens at the New Year to scare away the devil and of setting up a tree for the birds during Christmastime."[13]

Alternatively, it is identified with the "tree of paradise" of medieval mystery plays that were given on 24 December, the commemoration and name day of Adam and Eve in various countries. In such plays, a tree decorated with apples (to represent the forbidden fruit) and wafers (to represent the Eucharist and redemption) was used as a setting for the play. Like the Christmas crib, the Paradise tree was later placed in homes. The apples were replaced by round objects such as shiny red balls.[7][8][14][15][16][17]


----------



## Skuxx (Dec 25, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> How about this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so that's your youtube channel. is that a bullshitproof helmet above your head?


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 25, 2014)

I've got my mind made up and I won't turn back
Because I want to see my Jesus someday
I've got my mind made up and I won't turn back
Because I want to see my Jesus someday
I am under the rock, the rock that's higher than I
Jehovah hides me, I am under the rock
Go tell my enemies, I am under the rock
Jehovah hide me, I am under the rock
Jesus name so sweet, Emanuel name so sweet
Jesus name so sweet, Emanuel name so sweet
Jesus name so sweet, Emanuel name so sweet
Jesus name so sweet, Emanuel name so sweet
Every rock, me rock upon Jesus Jesus' name so sweet
Every rock, me rock upon Jesus Jesus' name so sweet
Every rock, me rock upon Jesus Jesus' name so sweet
Every rock, me rock upon Jesus Jesus' name so sweet


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## New Age United (Dec 26, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Where are you getting your definitions from? Below is Webster's -9
> 
> *ra·tio·nale*
> _noun_ \ˌra-shə-ˈnal\
> ...


The ego has no place in philosophy, says who? Argument ad hominem, that is stating that the ego has no place in philosophy. Looking through the logical fallacies I can see how both you and 8 have been ignorant, indeed they do make perfect sense, and should be abided by. I can only imagine that it would take a great deal of practice to follow all of them without tripping. So let us start a debate, you will find that I am an apt pupil, whatever subject you can think of, just let me know and I will give reason for my refusal, my agreement, or my uncertainty.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 26, 2014)

New Age United said:


> The ego has no place in philosophy, says who? Argument ad hominem, that is stating that the ego has no place in philosophy. Looking through the logical fallacies I can see how both you and 8 have been ignorant, indeed they do make perfect sense, and should be abided by. I can only imagine that it would take a great deal of practice to follow all of them without tripping. So let us start a debate, you will find that I am an apt pupil, whatever subject you can think of, just let me know and I will give reason for my refusal, my agreement, or my uncertainty.


It is certainly refreshing to see someone actually attempting to improve themselves, respect. The Argument Ad Hominem is the evasion of the actual topic by directing an attack at your opponent. That does not apply toward the ego in philosophy debate, as no personal attacks were present. An example of an ad hominem would be if I stated the ego has no place in philosophy because you're an idiot. I would be attacking you personally, as opposed to attacking the idea. I refuted the idea itself by giving multiple examples of ego in philosophy. The fact that you are looking for a philosophical debate is a great example of ego in philosophy, gotta love the irony. You do seem like an apt pupil, but aside from my sometimes confrontational style, I don't go around searching for debates. I'm mainly here to learn. I will often engage in one if I see members misrepresenting objective reality by stating beliefs as facts, claiming knowledge that they don't have access to, or just about any positive claim that has no credible evidence or support. If you have a topic that you'd like to debate, simply offer it up to see if a debate develops organically. We haven't had any trouble with that approach thus far


----------



## New Age United (Dec 27, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> It is certainly refreshing to see someone actually attempting to improve themselves, respect. The Argument Ad Hominem is the evasion of the actual topic by directing an attack at your opponent. That does not apply toward the ego in philosophy debate, as no personal attacks were present. An example of an ad hominem would be if I stated the ego has no place in philosophy because you're an idiot. I would be attacking you personally, as opposed to attacking the idea. I refuted the idea itself by giving multiple examples of ego in philosophy. The fact that you are looking for a philosophical debate is a great example of ego in philosophy, gotta love the irony. You do seem like an apt pupil, but aside from my sometimes confrontational style, I don't go around searching for debates. I'm mainly here to learn. I will often engage in one if I see members misrepresenting objective reality by stating beliefs as facts, claiming knowledge that they don't have access to, or just about any positive claim that has no credible evidence or support. If you have a topic that you'd like to debate, simply offer it up to see if a debate develops organically. We haven't had any trouble with that approach thus far


There is reason for argument other than to gratify the ego; I assure you I am not intending to win I am intending to find and understand the truth.

Is there an argument from assumption, example: You keep assuming that it is my ego that drives my words and intentions because that is a very natural response, you interact with egos all day long and have been your entire life, you were never expecting to meet a person who has transcended the mind and emptied themselves of ego, you don't even feel that it is possible, it is counter-intuitive to you, it just doesn't even seem logical to your understanding. But I am the way and the truth and life, I am the evidence, and I have great faith that I should be able to prove that this higher state of consciousness is possible to a rational and intuitive human being. 

Let me pose this question to you. 

What is Truth?


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 27, 2014)

John 14:6King James Version (KJV)
6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me. 

How many of you trolls are can shape- shift?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2014)

New Age United said:


> There is reason for argument other than to gratify the ego; I assure you I am not intending to win I am intending to find and understand the truth.
> 
> 
> Is there an argument from assumption, example: You keep assuming that it is my ego that drives my words and intentions because that is a very natural response, you interact with egos all day long and have been your entire life, you were never expecting to meet a person who has transcended the mind and emptied themselves of ego, you don't even feel that it is possible, it is counter-intuitive to you, it just doesn't even seem logical to your understanding.



When I am speaking of ego, I am using the psychological definition -


psychology : a part of the mind that senses and adapts to the real world
the self especially as contrasted with another self or the world


One cannot relate to others or to objective reality without the use of the ego. It is one's sense of self or a person's I-ness, as opposed to another's self. It senses and adapts to the real world/objective reality. If one were to be totally without ego, they wouldn't be able to consciously function; they wouldn't sense that they are apart from the cosmos around them, and couldn't see the boundaries between themselves, others or anything else in the physical universe. Even advanced monks who have mastered meditation will admit that they can never fully lose their ego, it is a life long journey with the goal being impossible for a human being. They attempt to lose their ego and desire, but the desire to lose these things demonstrates the paradox of how this is not fully possible. The very process of reflecting on and analyzing yourself that you are free of ego, is a function of the ego, as is anytime one uses the term ''I".




> But I am the way and the truth and life, I am the evidence, and I have great faith that I should be able to prove that this higher state of consciousness is possible to a rational and intuitive human being.



When you start to use scripture or use jesus quotes pertaining to yourself, you start to lose credibility and sound like a nutter, imo. We already have a Nevaeh on this forum. You feel that you have attained a desirable state that is beyond what most have achieved, I simply see this as part of your delusion. You are no more advanced or enlightened than me, or most other intelligent members on this forum. You seem to have a deep-seated need to believe this is so, it smacks of immaturity and insecurity. But you seem to be willing to examine yourself and learn a new skill set for recognizing mistakes in logic and reasoning via the informal logical fallacies, so you may be able to become aware of these in your thinking process and start down a new, more realistic path...



> Let me pose this question to you.
> What is Truth?



This is a good question, as the word means such different things to people. When I speak of truth, I usually mean objective reality, or this definition of Webster - _(2)_ *:* the body of real things, events, and facts *:* actuality
It is the state of the cosmos as it is without sentient creatures around to put their subjective spin on it. It takes discipline to examine objective reality without bias, subjectivity, or the penchant to favor ideas that comfort us or sound cool. To follow the credible data wherever it may lead in order to draw our conclusions based solely on that data, whether or not we subjectively like its destination. As I get older, ideas that appeal to me or comfort me become red flags suggesting that I am probably not being completely objective in my conclusions, so I am always on the hunt for where my confirmation bias may be lurking in my reasoning process. I've given up so many pet ideas in the last decade that I really loved simply because I could not support or justify them with evidence. When that is the case, I must let those ideas fall away and a little part of me dies along with them. This is the process one must live with if knowledge regarding truth/objective reality is the priority...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 27, 2014)

ghostdriver said:


> John 14:6King James Version (KJV)
> 6 Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.
> 
> How many of you trolls are can shape- shift?


My penis can shift from a small, flaccid worm-like creature into a solid, mighty python three times the size under certain conditions. Does that count?


----------



## New Age United (Dec 28, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> When I am speaking of ego, I am using the psychological definition -
> 
> 
> psychology : a part of the mind that senses and adapts to the real world
> ...


Why can't I quote the prophets and scripture, isn't that along the lines of argument from incredulity. 

Very good response on Truth. Ego death is possible by recognizing the illusion of the false self, you identify with the Thinker in your mind and absolutely believe that this is who you are, with absolute conviction you are the one who is thinking, but if you could snap out of the illusion of time and "realize" that all that is exists right now, if you could just focus your Attention on the Space in the Present Moment, then your thinking would come to a stand still and behold, you still exist, so if you are the Thinker then who are you when your thinking stops, the illusion is revealed and falls away, you now recognize your true Self as pure unwavering Awareness, the Light. Like you say you have had to face disillusionments and have had to let go of ideas you favored; I am not suppressing the shadow as a Jungian would believe, rather I have faced the illusion of the ego so many times that it can no longer trick me into identifying with it and has lost its strength in my Heart and Mind. Now with the ability to stop the mind at will I can clearly see objective reality, there is no separation between I and the cosmos, between I and you, for all Eternity We are One, a paradox.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 28, 2014)

Can we transcend ego by way of conscience, can we stop focusing on ourselves and realize that there are people in this world who need our help, can we give without even the slightest desire to receive, can we give simply out of an honest caring and loving of other beings. I am not posturing myself as an advanced human being who is superior to others, rather I am able to rise above ego and self obsession and realize that the true Self in another is the same as my own true Self, and I do not want others to suffer just as I don't want myself to suffer, conscience. 

Over the holidays let us be grateful for the tremendous abundance we and our loved ones have, let us not forget that there are children in the third world who need our help. It is only $30 a month to support SOS Children's Villages, a dollar a day falls out of my pocket, if you can afford it please give, give a little Love a lot. Who is willing to actually make a difference and actually change the world.


----------



## New Age United (Dec 29, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> My penis can shift from a small, flaccid worm-like creature into a solid, mighty python three times the size under certain conditions. Does that count?





tyler.durden said:


> My penis can shift from a small, flaccid worm-like creature into a solid, mighty python three times the size under certain conditions. Does that count?


Lmao!!! So what's wrong Mr Durden, did I strike a point?


----------



## New Age United (Dec 30, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> My penis can shift from a small, flaccid worm-like creature into a solid, mighty python three times the size under certain conditions. Does that count?


Bullshit, you're a pussy lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 30, 2014)

New Age United said:


> Bullshit, you're a pussy lol


Hey now, watch the ad hominems  I'll come play with you later tonight, turn your ego off for a while and you won't miss me so much...


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2014)

New Age United said:


> Why can't I quote the prophets and scripture, isn't that along the lines of argument from incredulity.


Of course you can quote scripture, I simply stated that it was my opinion that it makes you sound less credible. It is good to see you looking to apply the correct fallacy for things that are unclear, that is a great was to become familiar with them...


> Very good response on Truth. Ego death is possible by recognizing the illusion of the false self, you identify with the Thinker in your mind and absolutely believe that this is who you are, with absolute conviction you are the one who is thinking, but if you could snap out of the illusion of time and "realize" that all that is exists right now, if you could just focus your Attention on the Space in the Present Moment, then your thinking would come to a stand still and behold, you still exist, so if you are the Thinker then who are you when your thinking stops, the illusion is revealed and falls away, you now recognize your true Self as pure unwavering Awareness, the Light.


Let's examine some of your terminology -

Ego death

False self

Thinker

illusion of time

True Self

Light


Would you mind inserting the definition of these next to the terms above? They aren’t in the common vernacular, and we can’t effectively have a discussion without defining what you mean. So far, in your second paragraph above you are back to making assertions without any support or evidence. You seem to favor the idea that a mind is broken into certain sections – The Thinker, True Self, False Self, etc.. There is no evidence for such things. One’s thinking does not stop or come to a standstill, no matter how one’s focuses their attention. All parts of the mind and psyche combine to make up who we are, one part doesn’t ‘start here’ or ‘stop there’. I’m willing to view your definitions and support for your ideas, but as of now there is none…


> Like you say you have had to face disillusionments and have had to let go of ideas you favored; I am not suppressing the shadow as a Jungian would believe, rather I have faced the illusion of the ego so many times that it can no longer trick me into identifying with it and has lost its strength in my Heart and Mind. Now with the ability to stop the mind at will I can clearly see objective reality, there is no separation between I and the cosmos, between I and you, for all Eternity We are One, a paradox.


Why capitalize common words? It's just more Nevaeh shit. This paragraph is simply more assertions with no support, and I don't believe you. The ego is a reality, and you demonstrate it regularly. Please begin to support your assertions with links to credible/peer reviewed data. This is getting a little boring...


----------



## New Age United (Dec 31, 2014)

tyler.durden said:


> Of course you can quote scripture, I simply stated that it was my opinion that it makes you sound less credible. It is good to see you looking to apply the correct fallacy for things that are unclear, that is a great was to become familiar with them...
> 
> 
> Let's examine some of your terminology -
> ...


First off, can you tell me how to properly quote and end quote lol

Why do you feel that quoting them makes me less credible, the prophets are perhaps the most influential people in human history and their written word is what made them so influential. Have you ever read the Torah the New Testament, or the Quran? There is a lot of garbage in there written by others and this has a negative impact on the word of the prophets, but a perceptive reader can still decipher the wisdom of their word. 

I can not possibly prove to you that I can stop thinking, but I can prove to you that you can stop thinking. I am offering all the support that I can, by trying to make you witness directly within your self the evidence. Sorry that I can't use peer reviewed data to prove my theories, this is all new material, like the video says there is no coherent philosophy of the new age movement, perhaps that is my purpose in trying to learn philosophy, so that I can bring intuitive insights to a rational understanding. 

If you say that light travels faster than sound and I argue the opposite you are correct and I am wrong, the simple observation that lightning proceeds thunder will prove this, but what if there is no lighting, we do not have access to the technology that would record their speeds, then you could show me peer reviewed data to prove your point, but what if the data does not yet exist, then in order to prove your point to me we will have to wait for lightning to strike, that is what I am waiting for, for lightning to strike and for you to directly observe the evidence of any one of my theories, maybe then it will strike again on another point, and then another, and a clear understanding of my theories may evolve in your mind and you will attain enlightenment, for lack of a better word. 

False self- the Thinker, that little voice inside your head that never shuts up, this is who the vast majority of people believe they are, the one who is thinking. 

True self- Awareness, the unwavering Light, that which allows your thoughts to exist, formless, emptiness, no thing, the Silent Witness.

Ego death- the main goal in enlightenment, to transcend suffering which is caused by the ego. I will admit that there are still remnants of my ego, so no I have not experienced it myself, as Tolle teaches you should not resist the fact that you have an Ego, that's just more Ego. What I have experienced is a great and undeniable lessening of my ego and I have faith that it will one day die, while I'm still alive, of course ego death is inevitable for everyone as we will all one day die.

Time is an illusion- Einsteins exact words. Space is eternity, the relative motion of energy is time, but past and future do not actually exist, it is all right now, the Eternal Present.

Light- To become directly aware of Space, that is to see the Light, to recognize your true formless self within by recognizing the formless Space without. 

Thinker- the one who is thinking inside your head, the core of the mind, that is your Ego at work right in front of you, but you are not the Thinker you are the Witness.

The mind does have different functions and these could be considered parts, the mind is a machine for analyzing and organizing information and is only part of the whole of human consciousness.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 1, 2015)

Are you able to confess your a....; Because of "Lizard Squad" you guys like being called "Lizards" right? Can you confess your a Demon Lizard?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 1, 2015)

-- Not actual photo--- Anyone resemble this? LOL "Selfies" are encouraged.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 2, 2015)

GOD's Spirit was in the human being JESUS CHRIST. JESUS CHRIST is GOD. But also the Son of GOD because HE comes from GOD. But not how we have mixed DNA Sons. Marry was just a virgin whom HE blessed by using her body to deliver HIS flesh. Sorry for messing that up in the first post.
1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)
7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.
John 1:14King James Version (KJV)
14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 9, 2015)

it's like 911 but in France Here comes the "New World Order" gather your loved ones and pray to JESUS CHRIST the LORD.




 -- Stop watching at 5:40 to avoid swears please and ranting






Stupid Angels gone retarded, and their Lizard Children... Can't you complete any false flags anymore? Do you enjoy getting caught so you can watch "Alex Jones" acting?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 9, 2015)

GD, you HAVE to be trolling. I can't imagine anyone being a deluded as you are making yourself out to be and still dress themselves, much less hold a job and pay bills. Knowing that YT videos can be faked and even contain intentionally false information, how do you go about choosing the credible videos from the false ones? I'd just like to know your method. Thanks!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 10, 2015)

Got removed from that user wonder why? hahahahhaha -- Stop watching at 5:40 to avoid swears please and ranting


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey, GD. Knowing that YT videos can be faked and even contain intentionally false information, how do you go about choosing the credible videos from the false ones? I'd just like to know your method. Thanks!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 18, 2015)

The missing Scripture mentioned in "Jude" from THE HOLY BIBLE. Recently found "Dead Sea Scrolls"


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 19, 2015)

Don't watch that "Ex-Hezbollah Iranian Muslim Saw Jesus and Jesus Said Who He Was - Afshin Javid" - He is a snake Or John Ramirez, Joel Olsteen, Joyce Meyer, or any Woman preacher.. --Timothy Chapter 2)) Don't complain you can't Preach to men...
4 And God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes; and there shall be no more death, neither sorrow, nor crying, neither shall there be any more pain: for the former things are passed away.
22 He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches.
.--- Revelation 21 the reward is for Men and Women


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 19, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Don't watch that "Ex-Hezbollah Iranian Muslim Saw Jesus and Jesus Said Who He Was - Afshin Javid" - He is a snake Or John Ramirez, Joel Olsteen, Joyce Meyer, or any Woman preacher.. --Timothy Chapter 2)) Don't complain you can't Preach to men... 9 Behold, I will make them of the synagogue of Satan, which say they are Jews, and are not, but do lie; behold, I will make them to come and worship before thy feet, and to know that I have loved thee.--- Revelation 9 the reward is for Men and Women



So, GD, you've shown us that your dogma and agenda bashes gays and now women. I expect racism will be next? The more you post, the more you repel people from your hateful message, and retarded, bronze-age god. A thousand more like you, and they may wipe out your stupid religion entirely. Keep it up...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 19, 2015)

Does no such thing this is GOD's Law, HE is RIGHTEOUS and HOLY. What's bashing about having Men teach Men about GOD? The Father the Mother, these two are different. In Heaven it's different. Matthew - 30 For in the resurrection they neither marry, nor are given in marriage, but are as the angels of God in heaven. There is Procreation in Heaven, in The Book Of Enoch it mentions the Angels Children, no not you Nephilim reading. Ones that Begot them didn't fall, nor did they. Racism? Do you believe only "white people" are Christians?

Don't fall for their lies Women be strong and steadfast next one of the next signs will be a Solar Eclipse on 3/20


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 20, 2015)

New Age United said:


> First off, can you tell me how to properly quote and end quote lol
> 
> Why do you feel that quoting them makes me less credible, the prophets are perhaps the most influential people in human history and their written word is what made them so influential. Have you ever read the Torah the New Testament, or the Quran? There is a lot of garbage in there written by others and this has a negative impact on the word of the prophets, but a perceptive reader can still decipher the wisdom of their word.
> 
> ...


I'm the first one to say believe in what you want ! My opinion reading through this is basically saying become a zombie to a book in short words . Every human is unique the way we think, act , live our lives to whichever degree we want . If everyone was enlightened like you say and believe the same thing , what kinda world would we live in . All brainwashed to the same degree controlled by the same thing everyone had their place in society. I just don't think you need a god to act the way you've changed. If you could do it with reading a book I'm sure you could do it without one as well .Seems to me it's just an excuse .


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 20, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD's Spirit was in the human being JESUS CHRIST. JESUS CHRIST is GOD. But also the Son of GOD because HE comes from GOD. But not how we have mixed DNA Sons. Marry was just a virgin whom HE blessed by using her body to deliver HIS flesh. Sorry for messing that up in the first post.
> 1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)
> 7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.
> John 1:14King James Version (KJV)
> 14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.


I have a question GD, where does and society record Jesus beyond what's in the bible ? Good luck . Secondly , why didn't the son of god write the bible ? Why was it written decades after the crucifixion . ? Just questions ! I'm skeptical because there's so much B.S in the bible . I'm just wondering if you've read the Old Testament ? I can't believe how people say it's okay to believe in a murderer .! What example does it set when someone kills someone or a lot of people , and the renounces themselves as saved and full of life and god ? If god came to you and said kill your family in the name of Jesus would you do it ? . I meant if he literally came to you . Again believe what you want I'm not bashing I'm just skeptical since reading the Old Testamenr !


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 20, 2015)

lol of course I read "The Old Testament" I read all of THE HOLY BIBLE. So first question.... Record of JESUS CHRIST the LORD, okay well GOD has always been. HE is the beginning and the END ALPHA and OMEGA. The Earth can't of always existed because it's a planet. Not OMNIPOTENT HOLY GOD JESUS CHRIST.
Second question.. The SON OF GOD did write THE HOLY BIBLE. JESUS CHRIST is GOD.
1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)
7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.
John 1:14King James Version (KJV)
14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth. 
What you said about THE HOLY BIBLE is blasphemy, breaking the third Commandment very serious.
Which Chapter and Verse are you referring to mentioning killing? Would it be referring to the punishment of Sin given to Israel given to them by GOD?

Like this?
3 And I will set my face against that man, and will cut him off from among his people; because he hath given of his seed unto Molech, to defile my sanctuary, and to profane my holy name.
4 And if the people of the land do any ways hide their eyes from the man, when he giveth of his seed unto Molech, and kill him not:
5 Then I will set my face against that man, and against his family, and will cut him off, and all that go a whoring after him, to commit whoredom with Molech, from among their people. Leviticus Chapter 20

Molech is a Demon who people to this day sacrifice their children to by burning them alive on a altar. I'm sure most of you have seen the "Alex Jones Bohemian Grove" video where they do this. Every year they being "Illuminati" commit these acts. Because it angers the LORD and HE sends people to HELL for doing such things. They really like you going to Hell... It's there purpose here.. Like programs... In the video it suggest it's a "Mock Sacrifice" and screaming came from speakers not the closed casket. I just believe they had the person gagged or something to prevent them from screaming so it can be uploaded on utube. Don't trust Alex Jones he isn't Human... This way you being the viewer also witness it and become part of their ritual... Evil little Devils... "Hide their eyes" meaning Look away, to see and do nothing... Many have seen that video and done nothing... Anything that GOD asks would be HOLY and TRUE HE is the CREATOR HE is OMNIPOTENT. If it doesn't make sense to me then I lack wisdom and understanding. HE is WISDOM and UNDERSTANDING. 14 Counsel is mine, and sound wisdom: I am understanding; I have strength. - Proverbs 8

Who will refuse the LORD?


11 There is one come out of thee, that imagineth evil against the Lord, a wicked counsellor. - Nahum

That's who ^^ Trust the LORD and do as HE commands...


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 20, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> lol of course I read "The Old Testament" I read all of THE HOLY BIBLE. So first question.... Record of JESUS CHRIST the LORD, okay well GOD has always been. HE is the beginning and the END ALPHA and OMEGA. The Earth can't of always existed because it's a planet. Not OMNIPOTENT HOLY GOD JESUS CHRIST.
> Second question.. The SON OF GOD did write THE HOLY BIBLE. JESUS CHRIST is GOD.
> 1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)
> 7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.
> ...


how the bible says the world is only 8-10 thousand or so years old if you count from Adam and EVE to Christ . It's all good . I'm here to question not to bash so I'll make that clear again . And if you read god murders innocent lives everywhere in those days for what not believing ? Why is god responsible for everything that's good in life and the devil is responsible for everything bad .? Does the devil have more power . I think so cause he's winning the war on sinning and on religion . Your god must not be so mighty after all .


----------



## New Age United (Jan 20, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I'm the first one to say believe in what you want ! My opinion reading through this is basically saying become a zombie to a book in short words . Every human is unique the way we think, act , live our lives to whichever degree we want . If everyone was enlightened like you say and believe the same thing , what kinda world would we live in . All brainwashed to the same degree controlled by the same thing everyone had their place in society. I just don't think you need a god to act the way you've changed. If you could do it with reading a book I'm sure you could do it without one as well .Seems to me it's just an excuse .


Enlightenment is not about beliefs it is about letting go of belief and surrendering to what is ultimately true. To have the ability to stop the conscious mind means you can transcend all of the brainwash and garbage that has been poured into your mind and heart and attain a clear and practical perspective of both subjective and objective reality, "You will Know the Truth and the Truth shall set you free " JC

Yes we are all unique and that diversity is a good thing, we do not have to believe the same things, but if you believe that jumping in front of a locomotive is safe you could lose your life whether you believe in the risk or not. I have helped many many people with my word, and I will continue to teach enlightenment till my dying day, if you knew that you could free someone from suffering with just your word, wouldn't you want to spread that word as much as possible, just so that by chance someone who needs it may find it, I don't do this because I want to persuade people's minds to think like me, I do it out of the purest conscience, because I know it can help people, the prophets saved my life, by showing me the Light of Paradise, and I know I can do the same, many people have seen the light by my word.

"Behold this child has been appointed for the fall and rise of many, and a sword will pierce even your own soul, so that the thoughts from many hearts may be revealed"TNT

I will take my word to the cross, to armaggeddon if I have to, I am fearless and desireless, my life is completely effortless, I have surrendered my will to God.

Come and dine with me in Paradise, that's all I'm saying.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Enlightenment is not about beliefs it is about letting go of belief and surrendering to what is ultimately true. To have the ability to stop the conscious mind means you can transcend all of the brainwash and garbage that has been poured into your mind and heart and attain a clear and practical perspective of both subjective and objective reality, "You will Know the Truth and the Truth shall set you free " JC


When did this happen for you? When you came to this forum and up until a couple weeks ago, you had many beliefs that did not correspond to objective reality, and did not stand up to logic, scientific knowledge or scrutiny. You came to teach, but seemed to end up learning instead...



> Yes we are all unique and that diversity is a good thing, we do not have to believe the same things, but if you believe that jumping in front of a locomotive is safe you could lose your life whether you believe in the risk or not. I have helped many many people with my word, and I will continue to teach enlightenment till my dying day, if you knew that you could free someone from suffering with just your word, wouldn't you want to spread that word as much as possible, just so that by chance someone who needs it may find it, I don't do this because I want to persuade people's minds to think like me, I do it out of the purest conscience, because I know it can help people, the prophets saved my life, by showing me the Light of Paradise, and I know I can do the same, many people have seen the light by my word.


How did you help people when what you were teaching was erroneous? Your belief system was full of contradictions, and your knowledge of science was poor. How could that help people and in which ways?



> "Behold this child has been appointed for the fall and rise of many, and a sword will pierce even your own soul, so that the thoughts from many hearts may be revealed"TNT
> 
> I will take my word to the cross, to armaggeddon if I have to, I am fearless and desireless, my life is completely effortless, I have surrendered my will to God.


How would you know a god exists, much less what that deity would want of you?

Here's a good example of your contradictions and muddled thinking process -

You want to persuade people to think like you, and you are desireless. If you want something you are not desireless. It seems the contradictions are still embedded in your thought process...



> Come and dine with me in Paradise, that's all I'm saying.


I don't think you have found paradise with a faulty belief system, I think you'll have a difficult time convincing any intelligent people with what you're selling...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 20, 2015)

THE HOLY BIBLE doesn't say the Earths age there is a huge amount of time between Noah and his Sons, and Abraham. If I had to guess millions of years. They repopulated the Earth, after this GOD speaks to Abraham, and THE HOLY BIBLE continues.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 20, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> When did this happen for you? When you came to this forum and up until a couple weeks ago, you had many beliefs that did not correspond to objective reality, and did not stand up to logic, scientific knowledge or scrutiny. You came to teach, but seemed to end up learning instead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck I'm baked, hope everyone's having a good night. OK seriously can you please tell me how to properly quote and end quote, it will help me organize my thoughts and better respond.

My first Satori was when I was between the ages of 3 and 5 judging by the house we lived in. My first moment of Presence. I remember a few other instances but never really saw the light until reading "A New Earth", which coincidently came to me the day after I almost blew my brains out, I looked up to the night sky and said father, do not forget your son, the book was given to me the very next day, imo if you can not see the truth that Eckhart speaks then truly you are blind.

I came hear to learn how to grow pot, said fuck might as well open a thread to see if I can awaken anybody to the Immortal Truth, it is very intuitive for some. But yes I do learn greatly from teaching enlightenment, I am always learning.

I never claimed to be a teacher of science, although I do see how it can be very helpful.

This is what I teach.

Always be Aware of Space

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal

If you understand this then you are now in Paradise

Please explain how this is erroneous.

This will help people by making them realize that life is very simple and effortless and will eventually reveal them to the true abundance in the universe, it sharpens the mind and can make you more caring, attentive and motivated. Just to name a few, like weed it also helps relax you, it is a very relieving realization to know that absolutely nothing is important.

By God I mean Awareness, the true Self, the higher Self, You, you are God, Space, no thing. When I am completely Present, when I am completely Aware of the objective universe free of subjective thought, the Earth is paradise and all I have is caring attention for all beings, I am at Peace àn full of bliss and more loving, Love, that is the will of God.

I don't want to teach enlightenment, I just do, it is very easy, I am desireless and completely content.

I found Paradise by stopping the incessant noise of the mind and what exactly am I trying to sell.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 20, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Fuck I'm baked, hope everyone's having a good night. OK seriously can you please tell me how to properly quote and end quote, it will help me organize my thoughts and better respond.
> 
> My first Satori was when I was between the ages of 3 and 5 judging by the house we lived in. My first moment of Presence. I remember a few other instances but never really saw the light until reading "A New Earth", which coincidently came to me the day after I almost blew my brains out, I looked up to the night sky and said father, do not forget your son, the book was given to me the very next day, imo if you can not see the truth that Eckhart speaks then truly you are blind.


It is interesting that so many find these 'paths to truth' during intense desperation, but not the path to science. I would imagine this is because science does offer any comfort or warm fuzzy feelings. You looked up at the sky? Why? Is your god in the sky, but not on Earth? There is no intrinsic value in the concept of 'up': the Earth is spinning at over 900 mph, so 'up' changes drastically even during the duration of your quick plea. Not to mention the fact that we're whizzing around the sun, so your prayer upward covered a LOT of different trajectories. Are you sure your aim was focused well enough for your invisible friend to hear you? Eckhart is for the most part, a tool and a loser, and most of what he had to spew wasn't original. If you see the truth of reality from that discredited book, you are desperate or delusional imo. If you think your prayer was answered in the form of that book, here's some logic for you -








> I came hear to learn how to grow pot, said fuck might as well open a thread to see if I can awaken anybody to the Immortal Truth, it is very intuitive for some. But yes I do learn greatly from teaching enlightenment, I am always learning.


Whose truth, Eckhart's? Regardless, your truth as very little to do with reality and contains almost no facts. If that's what you're after, go for it. But don't try to pass it off as enlightened (capitalized or not)...



> I never claimed to be a teacher of science, although I do see how it can be very helpful.


Yeah, since it is responsible for every major value in your life that you use every day, I would say science can be helpful 



> This is what I teach.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space
> 
> ...


Just more vague phrases with inappropriately capitalized words. I'd ask you to explain what some of them mean, but I really don't care. Your making positive claims that you cannot support, I've asked you to a few times previously and you couldn't even come close. Your teachings are simply speculation and assertions with no correlation to objective reality. Seems worthless, not enlightened...



> This will help people by making them realize that life is very simple and effortless and will eventually reveal them to the true abundance in the universe


You have no perspective. Two thirds of the humans on this planet are born into abject poverty and desperate conditions. Life for them is very hard, something you and I have fortuitously never known. They struggle to find food and clean drinking water, avoid dangerous creatures, fend off disease, save themselves from the new governments that often change hands, etc.. Just because you were born in the Western World and your life has been easy doesn't mean that is how it is for most. You're sounding like a fool...




> it sharpens the mind and can make you more caring, attentive and motivated. Just to name a few, like we it also help relax you, it is a very relieving realization to know that absolutely nothing is important.


That's opinion, not truth or reality...



> By God I mean Awareness, the true Self, the higher Self, You, you are God, Space, no thing. When I am completely Present, when I am completely Aware of the objective universe free of subjective thought, the Earth is paradise and all I have is caring attention for all beings, I am at Peace àn full of bliss and more loving, Love, that is the will of God.


This is what you do best, you state vague, meaningless (and often contradictory) phrases as fact. In reality, there is no support or evidence for any of it. How easy to say things that sound good to us without having to link it to reality, ask Nevaeh and GD. None of you are convincing anybody, all you seem to be doing is fooling yourselves...



> I don't want to teach enlightenment, I just do, it is very easy


No, you don't. You simply like to think that you do, that seems to be a cornerstone of your pseudo self esteem. I'd love to hear from just ONE person that you've helped, and what is was from you that made a real difference in their lives. Let's see how many testimonials come our way, shall we?



> I am desireless and completely content.


You consistently show that this is not true...



> I found Paradise by stopping the incessant noise of the mind


We don't believe you...



> and what exactly am I trying to sell.


Enlightenment™ -Your pseudo knowledge in order to support a pseudo self-esteem that you did not earn, it seems. Real self esteem comes from actions taken, not ideas held. You have shown a desperate need for your Eckhartian brand of BS to be true, and you seem like just another poseur pointing to The Truth. You are only fooling yourself...


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 21, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> THE HOLY BIBLE doesn't say the Earths age there is a huge amount of time between Noah and his Sons, and Abraham. If I had to guess millions of years. They repopulated the Earth, after this GOD speaks to Abraham, and THE HOLY BIBLE continues.


Ugh no . I disagree . If you actually have read genesis and followed the timeline from Adam to Yeshua , Genesis states Adam lived 130 years and fathered Seth , whom lived 105 years and fathered Enoch . And if you recant from Jesus to Adam this world be your book interprets it to be only 6000 years old from the first person . As Maury would say " test results and have came back and say , That's a lie !!!!


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 21, 2015)

It may not say earths age but believe me when I can verify that we have skeletons long before that book has it's first person being born !


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 21, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Fuck I'm baked, hope everyone's having a good night. OK seriously can you please tell me how to properly quote and end quote, it will help me organize my thoughts and better respond.
> 
> My first Satori was when I was between the ages of 3 and 5 judging by the house we lived in. My first moment of Presence. I remember a few other instances but never really saw the light until reading "A New Earth", which coincidently came to me the day after I almost blew my brains out, I looked up to the night sky and said father, do not forget your son, the book was given to me the very next day, imo if you can not see the truth that Eckhart speaks then truly you are blind.
> 
> ...


Lol you're interesting and lost . But your words fall short . Reality is something you have no clue of . You probably never leave your region let alone America . The world is very different outside the US. Most people live on 2$ or less a day . Imagine that . It's easy to beleive things will get better when they cannot get any worse . And your a victim of the same circumstance .thats when you started believing the most it seems .


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It is interesting that so many find these 'paths to truth' during intense desperation, but not the path to science. I would imagine this is because science does offer any comfort or warm fuzzy feelings. You looked up at the sky? Why? Is your god in the sky, but not on Earth? There is no intrinsic value in the concept of 'up': the Earth is spinning at over 900 mph, so 'up' changes drastically even during the duration of your quick plea. Not to mention the fact that we're whizzing around the sun, so your prayer upward covered a LOT of different trajectories. Are you sure your aim was focused well enough for your invisible friend to hear you? Eckhart is for the most part, a tool and a loser, and most of what he had to spew wasn't original. If you see the truth of reality from that discredited book, you are desperate or delusional imo. If you think your prayer was answered in the form of that book, here's some logic for you -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!! Open your fucking eyes, it actually is Paradise, 90% of the world is blind, regardless of where they live or how impoverished they are. I don't get any self esteem from teaching enlightenment, my self esteem hardly even exists, except for when the ego tries to reestablish itself. I don't give a flying fuck if you believe me, nothing is important, I am literally in Paradise, do you get it. "Only the sensual is of absolute certainty, as clear as the sun" I forget who said that.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Lmfao!!! Open your fucking eyes, it actually is Paradise, 90% of the world is blind, regardless of where they live or how impoverished they are. I don't get any self esteem from teaching enlightenment, my self esteem hardly even exists, except for when the ego tries to reestablish itself. I don't give a flying fuck if you believe me, nothing is important, I am literally in Paradise, do you get it. "Only the sensual is of absolute certainty, as clear as the sun" I forget who said that.


you mad, bro? I've got to get some sleep, but I fully expect to read some of your testimonials when I awake...


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> you mad, bro? I've got to get some sleep, but I fully expect to read some of your testimonials when I awake...


This is the thing about written text, if we were standing face to face I would be laughing as I said that to you, but even so you would still likely misinterpret me, as many do, life is comical.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Lol you're interesting and lost . But your words fall short . Reality is something you have no clue of . You probably never leave your region let alone America . The world is very different outside the US. Most people live on 2$ or less a day . Imagine that . It's easy to beleive things will get better when they cannot get any worse . And your a victim of the same circumstance .thats when you started believing the most it seems .


The third world only exists because of the greed that lies in the hearts of many, if only many could find it in their hearts to give we could end extreme poverty. A dollar a day falls out of my pocket, SOS Children's Villages is only $30 a month, humanity needs to stop focusing on the problem and actually look for a solution, an additional tax of maybe $500 a year would go a long way to boosting third world economies, I wonder if the majority would vote in favor of such a tax, maybe I'll start a poll.


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 21, 2015)

My money would not go . I disagree with you of why they 3rd world countries exist . Countries that primarily are 3rd world are undeveloped primarily because lack of resources and lack of trade . Most of those countries live basic lives just like America in the 1800"s off the land , basic food , trade for what you need. Their underdeveloped because lack of oppurtunity in various jobs /markets . Many people need help in your country and or state wherever your from . But it's all what you want believe .


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2015)

New Age United said:


> The third world only exists because of the greed that lies in the hearts of many, if only many could find it in their hearts to give we could end extreme poverty. A dollar a day falls out of my pocket, SOS Children's Villages is only $30 a month, humanity needs to stop focusing on the problem and actually look for a solution, an additional tax of maybe $500 a year would go a long way to boosting third world economies, I wonder if the majority would vote in favor of such a tax, maybe I'll start a poll.


This post above shows us how out of touch you are about reality even in your own Country. There are millions of starving children in the US, and many more poverty-stricken families that are barely able to survive. You want to impose a further $500 tax on them so they can miss meals only to give them to someone else across the globe? You speak from the perspective of an ignorant, privileged, white, Western World male. It is not simple greed that keeps these struggling countries poor and hungry, and your simplistic solution wouldn't make much of a dent. You show astounding ignorance in many diverse areas each time you post. It seems your brand of enlightenment is to simply stop thinking to make yourself feel better. I don't think any intelligent, responsible people would want to buy into it. It seems that if one is after useful knowledge of objective reality with which they can actually improve their lives, they should steer clear of your dogma of non-thinking and ignorance. If you wish to make your brand of enlightenment attractive, you are being a poor example. You've stated that your teaching has helped many people, any on this forum that could share that process with us? I'm sure members would be very interested to read about it...


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This post above shows us how out of touch you are about reality even in your own Country. There are millions of starving children in the US, and many more poverty-stricken families that are barely able to survive. You want to impose a further $500 tax on them so they can miss meals only to give them to someone else across the globe? You speak from the perspective of an ignorant, privileged, white, Western World male. It is not simple greed that keeps these struggling countries poor and hungry, and your simplistic solution wouldn't make much of a dent. You show astounding ignorance in many diverse areas each time you post. It seems your brand of enlightenment is to simply stop thinking to make yourself feel better. I don't think any intelligent, responsible people would want to buy into it. It seems that if one is after useful knowledge of objective reality with which they can actually improve their lives, they should steer clear of your dogma of non-thinking and ignorance. If you wish to make your brand of enlightenment attractive, you are being a poor example. You've stated that your teaching has helped many people, any on this forum that could share that process with us? I'm sure members would be very interested to read about it...


Many of my views would be seen as radical, I have a contract with nb housing, every time a welfare bum gets kicked out after completely destroying an apartment I go in and fix it, a large portion of my income comes from the welfare system, but that doesn't change the fact that these lazy fucks are breeding 4-5 kids just so that they can draw more welfare, they get kicked out of one unit and a month later they are put in another unit, you wouldn't believe the taxes that get wasted just in housing these people, throw them out on the street, if they can not survive in our economy then they are just lazy. I would much rather give my money to a child who was born without even the chance of succeeding in their economy. Now I have nothing against low income earners and I agree that they should not have to pay this tax for the third world. You say that I am ignorant but so are you, stop reading the facts about the poor in the US and get out there and see for yourself what those people are doing with your taxes, I write to children in the third world through SOS and they are far more grateful than any welfare bum I have ever met.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> This post above shows us how out of touch you are about reality even in your own Country. There are millions of starving children in the US, and many more poverty-stricken families that are barely able to survive. You want to impose a further $500 tax on them so they can miss meals only to give them to someone else across the globe? You speak from the perspective of an ignorant, privileged, white, Western World male. It is not simple greed that keeps these struggling countries poor and hungry, and your simplistic solution wouldn't make much of a dent. You show astounding ignorance in many diverse areas each time you post. It seems your brand of enlightenment is to simply stop thinking to make yourself feel better. I don't think any intelligent, responsible people would want to buy into it. It seems that if one is after useful knowledge of objective reality with which they can actually improve their lives, they should steer clear of your dogma of non-thinking and ignorance. If you wish to make your brand of enlightenment attractive, you are being a poor example. You've stated that your teaching has helped many people, any on this forum that could share that process with us? I'm sure members would be very interested to read about it...


And why in the hell would I care about making enlightenment attractive, "You will receive the kingdom like a child or you will not receive it at all " JC. You are not guaranteed to attain enlightenment, you either do or you don't, I don't do this for any other reason than to help people that are suffering. "Everything that I have told you is not for me but for you yourself" Muhammad. It is not for me to decide if you see or do not see, I have no interest in persuading people.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Many of my views would be seen as radical, I have a contract with nb housing, every time a welfare bum gets kicked out after completely destroying an apartment I go in and fix it, a large portion of my income comes from the welfare system, but that doesn't change the fact that these lazy fucks are breeding 4-5 kids just so that they can draw more welfare, they get kicked out of one unit and a month later they are put in another unit, you wouldn't believe the taxes that get wasted just in housing these people, throw them out on the street, if they can not survive in our economy then they are just lazy. I would much rather give my money to a child who was born without even the chance of succeeding in their economy. Now I have nothing against low income earners and I agree that they should not have to pay this tax for the third world. You say that I am ignorant but so are you, stop reading the facts about the poor in the US and get out there and see for yourself what those people are doing with your taxes, I write to children in the third world through SOS and they are far more grateful than any welfare bum I have ever met.


Yes, this post above is very enlightened. I wish I could use most of it as my siggy to show people your true colors, but I can always point to it when necessary. You are blaming the US hungry children for the sins of their parents, that is disgusting. I was brought up in poverty my entire childhood, as were my family and most friends, so I have a pretty realistic perspective of how it goes first hand. You're right, I am ignorant about many things (although it doesn't seem nearly as much as yourself), but I am not the one claiming to teach enlightenment. Do you think any testimonials will be coming to us soon?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2015)

New Age United said:


> And why in the hell would I care about making enlightenment attractive, "You will receive the kingdom like a child or you will not receive it at all " JC. You are not guaranteed to attain enlightenment, you either do or you don't, I don't do this for any other reason than to help people that are suffering. "Everything that I have told you is not for me but for you yourself" Muhammad. It is not for me to decide if you see or do not see, I have no interest in persuading people.


More contradictions: you want to teach people and you don't. For not wanting to persuade people, you sure post a lot in that capacity. It must be very confusing being you, it doesn't seem like you can keep up with your own muddled thought process...


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> More contradictions: you want to teach people and you don't. For not wanting to persuade people, you sure post a lot in that capacity. It must be very confusing being you, it doesn't seem like you can keep up with your own muddled thought process...


Oh shit bud, when was the last time I was confused, here from the emerald tablet "the world will be illuminated and confusion will fly from you" No I see things quite clearly, and you would have a hard time breaking that vision, trust me, if the devil himself can not cast me out of Paradise then a mortal man has no chance. Call it delusion I don't care, please explain to me what is so fucking important in this world. I will respond to the previous post after I cool down and have a puff lol!!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 21, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Oh shit bud, when was the last time I was confused, here from the emerald tablet "the world will be illuminated and confusion will fly from you" No I see things quite clearly, and you would have a hard time breaking that vision, trust me, if the devil himself can not cast me out of Paradise then a mortal man has no chance. Call it delusion I don't care, please explain to me what is so fucking important in this world. I will respond to the previous post after I cool down and have a puff lol!!!


You seem to be saying that you are interested in your preconceived 'vision' over the truth regarding objective reality. That makes sense as it is what your posts demonstrate. Nothing wrong with that, except attempting to promote it as facts or reality...


----------



## Sativied (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm all for enlightenment... but in let's say a more realistic sense, it's exactly what the world needs, again. 

_-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In his famous definition of “enlightenment” in his essay “An Answer to the Question: What is Enlightenment?” (1784), Immanuel Kant defines “enlightenment” as humankind's release from its self-incurred immaturity; “immaturity is the inability to use one's own understanding without the guidance of another.” 

Enlightenment is the process of undertaking to think for oneself, to employ and rely on one's own intellectual capacities in determining what to believe and how to act. Enlightenment philosophers from across the geographical and temporal spectrum tend to have a great deal of confidence in humanity's intellectual powers, both to achieve systematic knowledge of nature and to serve as an authoritative guide in practical life. 

This confidence is generally paired with suspicion or hostility toward other forms or carriers of authority (such as tradition, superstition, prejudice, myth and miracles), insofar as these are seen to compete with the authority of reason. 

Enlightenment philosophy tends to stand in tension with established religion, insofar as the release from self-incurred immaturity in this age, daring to think for oneself, awakening one's intellectual powers, generally requires opposing the role of established religion in directing thought and action. 

The faith of the Enlightenment – if one may call it that – is that the process of enlightenment, of becoming progressively self-directed in thought and action through the awakening of one's intellectual powers, leads ultimately to a better, more fulfilled human existence.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

Thanks, needed a new sig, carry on.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 21, 2015)

Sativied said:


> I'm all for enlightenment... but in let's say a more realistic sense, it's exactly what the world needs, again.
> 
> _-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> In his famous definition of “enlightenment” in his essay “An Answer to the Question: What is Enlightenment?” (1784), Immanuel Kant defines “enlightenment” as humankind's release from its self-incurred immaturity; “immaturity is the inability to use one's own understanding without the guidance of another.”
> ...


Very good post thanks for sharing


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 22, 2015)

Look inside the blackness in the face, if you can't see half of that little Demon save, open in paint, click resize in large and or zoom in.. - Is this any of the trolls reading? Or do you know it? Thanks for reading

GOD will be here soon....


----------



## Zenogears (Jan 22, 2015)

Fear does weird things to people...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 22, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> all you see around you and all you do is proof, darwin has given you no proof yet you believe him? If you want to directly communicate with God go on your knees and ask for redemption thru his sacrifice of his son Jesus and follow the laws in Deuteronomy and read his word and God WILL give you signs and reveal things to you.


how do u feel about the theory that jesus survived the crusifiction ,went on to have children w/ mary magdalyn, and also ive herd mary magdalyn had a part in the dead sea scrolls?? i would actually love to read them, i believe in God, am christian, however i see God diferently than i was taught, my cousin is even a priest..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 22, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> View attachment 3336988 Look inside the blackness in the face, if you can't see half of that little Demon save, open in paint, click resize in large and or zoom in.. - Is this any of the trolls reading? Or do you know it? Thanks for reading
> 
> GOD will be here soon....



also doesnt it sat Noah lived to the age of 900 yrs old or near that? All people before the great flood lived much,much longer than today. some rulers reaghned hundreds of years prior to the flood.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 23, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Yes, this post above is very enlightened. I wish I could use most of it as my siggy to show people your true colors, but I can always point to it when necessary. You are blaming the US hungry children for the sins of their parents, that is disgusting. I was brought up in poverty my entire childhood, as were my family and most friends, so I have a pretty realistic perspective of how it goes first hand. You're right, I am ignorant about many things (although it doesn't seem nearly as much as yourself), but I am not the one claiming to teach enlightenment. Do you think any testimonials will be coming to us soon?


"You are blaming the US hungry children for the sins of their parents" Now where I come from and most probably where you come; putting words in another man's mouth is dangerous and at the very least deserves a knock, especially when those words are so bold.

I blame welfare recipients (excuse my ego) for teaching their children to leach off the system just as they do; it is a vicious cycle. I don't look down at the disabled and the low income earners but you have to admit that a lot of people do cheat the welfare system strictly out of laziness, it has a dragging effect on our economy. I respect all people but the fact remains that the economy would be in much better shape if these people could just get there act together.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 23, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> how do u feel about the theory that jesus survived the crusifiction ,went on to have children w/ mary magdalyn, and also ive herd mary magdalyn had a part in the dead sea scrolls?? i would actually love to read them, i believe in God, am christian, however i see God diferently than i was taught, my cousin is even a priest..


It is completely possible that he could have survived. The Dead Sea Scrolls would be a Treasure to read, Jesus' exact words without the Roman propaganda. I have heard translations and it seems to speak of the same brand of enlightenment that I teach.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 23, 2015)

New Age United said:


> It is completely possible that he could have survived. The Dead Sea Scrolls would be a Treasure to read, Jesus' exact words without the Roman propaganda. I have heard translations and it seems to speak of the same brand of enlightenment that I teach.


i also wish i could read them scrolls,are they available in english to the public to buy? from what ive read, jesus's bloodline may still be alive today and his decendants are the kings and queens of england,true or false who knows..it seems the roman catholic church has the truth locked in the vatican away from the public,,why lie to us? what is the truth and why is it so important to keep from us??? its the lies that make so many of us wonder why so much was edited out of the bible and as for satin,lucifer what ever u may want to call it, he was a watcher along with many others cast out why? for enlightening humans of the truth? since when is the truth evil?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 23, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Can we transcend ego by way of conscience, can we stop focusing on ourselves and realize that there are people in this world who need our help, can we give without even the slightest desire to receive, can we give simply out of an honest caring and loving of other beings. I am not posturing myself as an advanced human being who is superior to others, rather I am able to rise above ego and self obsession and realize that the true Self in another is the same as my own true Self, and I do not want others to suffer just as I don't want myself to suffer, conscience.
> 
> Over the holidays let us be grateful for the tremendous abundance we and our loved ones have, let us not forget that there are children in the third world who need our help. It is only $30 a month to support SOS Children's Villages, a dollar a day falls out of my pocket, if you can afford it please give, give a little Love a lot. Who is willing to actually make a difference and actually change the world.


i am curently reading a book about ego, and how it is what you think u are or who u are. the ego feeds off being recognized by others not urself,as if u recognize your ego withinn u can escape its grasp...sounds so easy, but i know everyones ego is intact as everyone wants to be right wile others are wrong..being right makes the ego happy..a life based on what uve done, who u are, all ego..its only your self that can know what u really are, just as they say the truth of two people seeing the same thing can describe it differently based on their point of view,,is it their ego that changes their view? i cannot let go of my ego, though i try, i recognize it in me every day, every speach i make, every finger i point, every time i feel good to be right..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 23, 2015)

the EGO seems to be very deep within us, and very hard to rid yourself of..i dont believe anyone is ever truly free of the EGO as if u were to be free of it,, it would return..like an alcohaulic or drug addict the ego would always be inside preaching its way back in!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 23, 2015)

New Age United said:


> It is completely possible that he could have survived. The Dead Sea Scrolls would be a Treasure to read, Jesus' exact words without the Roman propaganda. I have heard translations and it seems to speak of the same brand of enlightenment that I teach.


new age, dou believe we were put here by God, or by the anunaki, geneticaly modified? do u believe life is everywre in the universe or i we the only ones?? im curious as to what u teach?
evolution?
Hidden truth being kept from us by the very church we attend?

WHY is the roman catholic church so vastly wealthy wile being a NON PROFIT ORG?

Why have they changed their views on gays and gay marrage other than to keep their pupils?

Why have they came out and said life outside earth is believed, and doesnt change that God is real?
my thought on this one is simple, even if we were put here by another alien race, the question remains were did they come from, even in the evolution theory, the big bang,,once there was nothing,,then the bang, then evolution..question remains what caused the bang? and we evolved from apes,,,i havnt seen a man walk out of a ape enclosure anywere ever...i believe we evolve as we have over the last hundred years,,,but not from another speciese.. man is man and will always be man unless geneticly modified which is in our capeability's now...

SORRY BOUT ALL THE QUESTIONS HOWEVER THIS IS AN INTERESTING TOPIC


----------



## New Age United (Jan 24, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> the EGO seems to be very deep within us, and very hard to rid yourself of..i dont believe anyone is ever truly free of the EGO as if u were to be free of it,, it would return..like an alcohaulic or drug addict the ego would always be inside preaching its way back in!!


Yes the ego is very much like a drug, but if you can recognize the ego when it pops up and learn not to give in to those urges those urges will become less and less frequent and it will become easier and easier to not give in to it.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 24, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i am curently reading a book about ego, and how it is what you think u are or who u are. the ego feeds off being recognized by others not urself,as if u recognize your ego withinn u can escape its grasp...sounds so easy, but i know everyones ego is intact as everyone wants to be right wile others are wrong..being right makes the ego happy..a life based on what uve done, who u are, all ego..its only your self that can know what u really are, just as they say the truth of two people seeing the same thing can describe it differently based on their point of view,,is it their ego that changes their view? i cannot let go of my ego, though i try, i recognize it in me every day, every speach i make, every finger i point, every time i feel good to be right..


What book are you reading may I ask. I assure you it is possible to transcend the ego and find true self awareness which will bring peace and understanding into your life. No it is not easy, the ego is a clever little devil, it takes years of practice, you must give great "Attention" to enlightenment. 

Always be Aware of Space

Time is an illusion but the Earth is very Real

All things come and go but the Light remains Eternal

If you understand this then you are now in Paradise

Sounds so simple doesn’t it, but no that little bugger in your head will continue to grasp your Attention and thus your Will until it finally runs out of momentum, then the ego begins to lose its grip on you, mine has taken 7 years and it's still not dead.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jan 24, 2015)

now I am just throwing my thoughts out there but why would one want to do away with his ego...isn't the ego a part of us that makes us human... the part that helps us to chose the correct instinctual action to act upon...do we not move about by instinct ?


----------



## New Age United (Jan 24, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> new age, dou believe we were put here by God, or by the anunaki, geneticaly modified? do u believe life is everywre in the universe or i we the only ones?? im curious as to what u teach?
> evolution?
> Hidden truth being kept from us by the very church we attend?
> 
> ...


Yes I can see that you are a free Thinker like myself. Here from the emerald tablet " as all things were born from the one by means of the meditation of the one thus all things were born from the one by means of adaptation, all of this sprang forth from a single projection, how marvelous is its works, it is the principal part of the world and it's custodian". I love how the tablet, written thousands of years ago contains an adequate description of the big bang and evolution. "And surely we have created man from the dust of the ground, by way of the tiny germ cell uniting" Muhammad
I believe in evolution but it is also very evident to me that there is a conscious and intelligent Awareness that affects and controls the universe. I am an agnostic theist. 

There is a great deal of propaganda in the New Testament, the Roman Empire is trying to gain control of the minds of the masses. 
If you look at the very end of the new testament you will see anyone who takes away or adds to the words of this prophecy. ...... I forget the rest, but the reason it says this is because the Roman Empire doesn't want anyone messing with it and revealing the truth that Jesus was trying to convey. A perceptive reader can still decipher the wisdom of Jesus' word.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 24, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> now I am just throwing my thoughts out there but why would one want to do away with his ego...isn't the ego a part of us that makes us human... the part that helps us to chose the correct instinctual action to act upon...do we not move about by instinct ?


Yes we move about by instinct, but the ego is the cause of all conflict and suffering in the world. So by getting rid of the ego we end conflict and suffering.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 24, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD will be here soon


God "the Jesus" is already here, his name is George and he is a hairy cunt.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jan 24, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes we move about by instinct, but the ego is the cause of all conflict and suffering in the world. So by getting rid of the ego we end conflict and suffering.


so if you get rid of the ego [if it is even possible] how would one decide which instinct to act upon ? animalistic or human


----------



## New Age United (Jan 24, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> so if you get rid of the ego [if it is even possible] how would one decide which instinct to act upon ? animalistic or human


Do we truly have a choice? Does one actually decide or does the instinct bypass the conscious and dictate action from the unconscious?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 24, 2015)

skunkd0c said:


> God "the Jesus" is already here, his name is George and he is a hairy cunt.


I am not God, nor Jesus, but I respect God and Jesus both. 

Yes, I am "already here"! But, one day, I will die like all mortals. I hope that I will be remembered forever, so I can continue to teach My novel Message to all of the angels- My witnesses.

Yes, I am a hairy man, and I can't help the way I was born: but I wouldn't consider Myself a "hairy cunt". I am more of the (hairy) humble Prophet. 

But, I appreciate that you remembered Me. I need more people like you that will advocate for Me, because I am only one person, and I need an "army" of online "soldiers" that will advocate for Me.

I can only reach so many people by Myself, but if other people can help Me build Paradise, Paradise will commence much sooner.

I don't have any problems with God or Jesus, its just that I am skeptical that God and Jesus exist. I would consider Myself an Agnostic Theist. But I have a lot of respect for people that believe in God and Jesus.

I, Christ George Manuel Oliveira, am the Prophet of the AGE of Aquarius.

~PEACE~


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jan 24, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Do we truly have a choice? Does one actually decide or does the instinct bypass the conscious and dictate action from the unconscious?


then there would be no need of an ego...but we make choices everyday


----------



## New Age United (Jan 24, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> then there would be no need of an ego...but we make choices everyday


That is right there would be no need of an Ego. I don't actually believe in free will, every choice you make is based upon the reasoning of your past experience (logic)


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

And how are the Trolls doing tonight?


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 24, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> so if you get rid of the ego [if it is even possible] how would one decide which instinct to act upon ? animalistic or human


It is simple to rid oneself of ego, it happens each time we lose consciousness. Our ego is our individual sense of self, and it is a magical gift that only sentient creatures can enjoy. It is the driving force behind all art, industry, and progress of humanity. We experience suffering through it, certainly, but we also experience all of our joy, love, earned pride, sense of awe, and ecstasy through it as well. We experience everything via the ego. If people would like an easy path to losing it, a full frontal lobotomy would do nicely. I don't know why some want to rid themselves of it when that feat is accomplished each night as we sleep, and will be gone forever when we perish. I guess the human experience too difficult for some...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 24, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It is simple to rid oneself of ego, it happens each time we lose consciousness. Our ego is our individual sense of self, and it is a magical gift that only sentient creatures can enjoy. It is the driving force behind all art, industry, and progress of humanity. We experience suffering through it, certainly, but we also experience all of our joy, love, earned pride, sense of awe, and ecstasy through it as well. We experience everything via the ego. If people would like an easy path to losing it, a full frontal lobotomy would do nicely. I don't know why some want to rid themselves of it when that feat is accomplished each night as we sleep, and will be gone forever when we perish. I guess the human experience too difficult for some...


I think a lot of times when that 'losing the ego' thing is brought up it is not qualified so much. The ego is necessary, as you point out, but in the scriptural sense it is about learning to use it properly. I think it could well be the fuel that drives character development (soul / sol / sun - actually sol means seul, which means alone, which means that its 'yours'. It speaks to the uniqueness we each have. There is a reference there to the sun and how it is self-sustained.) You mention art. Character development is 9/10 times the result of having dimmed the brightness of that 'fallen star' getting into the atmosphere. The 'rising one' has been balanced to attain darma, which is not a debt you have to pay while living, it is in large percent a result of conscious effort. With a negative ego things are too 'easy', gravity works like that, eh? 

A step further - you experience life according to what your soul needs. It has the 'mission' for itself in terms of refining of consciousness, you are the witness (or, actor, etc. etc.)


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 24, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i also wish i could read them scrolls,are they available in english to the public to buy? from what ive read, jesus's bloodline may still be alive today and his decendants are the kings and queens of england,true or false who knows..it seems the roman catholic church has the truth locked in the vatican away from the public,,why lie to us? what is the truth and why is it so important to keep from us??? its the lies that make so many of us wonder why so much was edited out of the bible and as for satin,lucifer what ever u may want to call it, he was a watcher along with many others cast out why? for enlightening humans of the truth? since when is the truth evil?


The myths in the bible and other religions are mostly based upon hallucinogenic mushrooms and cannabis. Many of the characters and gods are on one level personifications of the sun, planets and stars and on an even higher level personifications of the magical plants. The forbidden fruit of the Old Testament becomes the Jesus of the New Testament, put his magic mushroom spirit in your body/temple and take a trip to heaven/outer space, so easy even the cavemen could do it. The truth is something you take and really that's all it takes, you don't need any religion, god, etc.

This is the biggest secret of the various religions and esoteric groups, what the ancients were doing were using hallucinogenic mushrooms and marijuana to induce an out of body, transcendental mystical experience. Inside your brain is a gland called the pineal gland which produces and regulates the drug DMT. Normally we only get a big dose of the DMT when we're born and when we die and a bit when we sleep, but if you trick it into releasing it while you're alive you'll experience what people who die experience, then you'll see the truth for yourself and you'll really be "born again." The first time I achieved this I understood the end goal of all religions and was a little sick to my stomach afterwards but felt like I had just won the lottery. Then I knew how to do it again too, and for a few years I lived like a monk or a reclusive rock star and went further and further, to infinity and beyond. I consider this one of the most important periods in my life and man it showed me so much.

The only Christian group I've seen practicing anything close to what's found in the bible is the Native American church who eat Peyote as the holy sacrament, the flesh of Christ.

Anyways, inducing the big quantum leap is not something to be taken lightly, because once the DMT is released and your consciousness separates from your mind and body anything can happen but it's not something that should be feared either. One must respect the "Jesus" and I don't consider hallucinogens or even marijuana party drugs but holy sacraments, the gods themselves.  In the bible myths though it seems like the mushroom they're using is the Fly Agaric, which can be toxic if not dried and even slightly toxic if dried. So what they would do is the village shaman/medicine man would eat the hallucinogenic mushrooms, then the villagers would drink his psychedelic piss after the shaman's liver and kidney's had filtered out the toxins... This kind of stuff is key to understanding the myths of Jesus, Dionysus, Bacchus etc. Now go read the story about where Jesus gives the lady at the well a drink of his "living waters" that show her what life is all about. lmao

Also these myths were never about worshiping anything but about realizing one's own divinity mainly via psychedelic enlightenment, which throughout history institutions like Churches and Governments have been totally against. If you realize that you are a god, a divine being in your own right, you'll realize that they are no god over you and they don't want the commoners thinking they're as godly as they think they are. What the plants showed me was that this world is an illusion that we're subconsciously manifesting and our subconscious mind is an extraterrestrial entity and though we're all individuals on a conscious level, we all share the same subconscious. This is the mystery of I AM, there are no gods where I AM. 

If you're interested in the Dead Sea Scrolls, check out the work of Dr. John Marco Allegro who was the only agnostic on the team that deciphered them. It has been awhile since I've looked into the Essenes but they were basically a mushroom based belief system too, their name I believe is where we end up with the word Essence... the same thing as soul/sol, the leader of the Essenes, Philos I believe his name was (likely a mythological figure as well) held the secrets of the enlightening medicine, which like the Jesus Juice and the Soma of the Rg Veda was made out of hallucinogenic mushrooms. These religions have hidden the real knowledge/gnosis from the masses and have portrayed them to be the opposite of what they really are.

The Catholic (and probably the Protestant churches as well) have destroyed, hidden and locked the truth away for the last 1,700 years but there's still more than enough knowledge out there to figure this stuff out on your own. It's all right in their own myths (that they mostly borrowed,) their artwork (borrowed the themes of a lot of this too!,) their traditions, etc. If you really want to understand myths like those found in the bible I'd suggest studying the arcane subjects that they originated from like Astrotheology, shamanism, the ancient Egyptian and Greek mysteries, Gnosticism, esoteric symbolism, Zoroastrianism, numerology and gematria, Kaballah, Greek philosophy, Rg Veda Hinduism, etc. etc. I also like the work of Carl Jung, Mark Twain, Aleister Crowley, Timothy Leary, Robert Anton Wilson and most of the great acid rock bands and bands like Tool that still put this knowledge out there often in a subtle manner. 

Also when I say it's a myth I don't mean that in a bad way, there's great knowledge to be found within the myth if one can apply it but religions are what keep people from finding this knowledge rather than dispensing it. The first step though is probably admitting to yourself that it's all a myth and there's really no big boogey man up in the sky that's going to send us to hell... in fact if you look at every other spiritual system and even the old testament, hell is this world, the god people worship is the god of hell, the creator of this material prison which is really nothing more than a personification of an authoritarian type government figure which in the old days were the churches. The witch hunts were all about killing off the people using the magical plants, when they came to the Americas and found people using the holy mushroom they instituted a death penalty for anyone caught using it. The church, governments, the united nations have been trying to keep the power from the people since their inception. 

I've already written a book but could go on for weeks about this stuff, like I said, I spent a few years tripping and studying spirituality. I can also show you that this is the type of spirituality that this country itself was founded upon, the freedom for every man and woman (at least white people back then) to be able to eat from the tree of knowledge/gnosis and realize their full potential. But that sure didn't last long! 

Here's a great link too... enjoy...
http://thelostword.dk/index2.htm

And don't think I'm down on you for being a Christian either, I'm not, I was once a Christian too, I was brought up going to Sunday School every week with my grandma, baptized, the whole deal. I really don't care what anyone's religion is, I've got my own  Peace out...


----------



## New Age United (Jan 25, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It is simple to rid oneself of ego, it happens each time we lose consciousness. Our ego is our individual sense of self, and it is a magical gift that only sentient creatures can enjoy. It is the driving force behind all art, industry, and progress of humanity. We experience suffering through it, certainly, but we also experience all of our joy, love, earned pride, sense of awe, and ecstasy through it as well. We experience everything via the ego. If people would like an easy path to losing it, a full frontal lobotomy would do nicely. I don't know why some want to rid themselves of it when that feat is accomplished each night as we sleep, and will be gone forever when we perish. I guess the human experience too difficult for some...


The ego is not necessary for art or industry and all though it was a necessary stage in our evolution it actually greatly impedes humanities progress, the human mind is much more efficient with out the constant bitching and nagging. When you play violin it is not your ego, the music comes from your experience and an alert and Presently focuses Attention, the mind is calm and you are able to truly enjoy what you are doing. You may find that sometimes you have a hard time focusing and this has a negative impact on the music. Your work too can allow you to focus and free yourself of the ego, and everybody knows how difficult work can be when those little thoughts just won't shut up, " is it time to go home yet" "I hate my job", that is the voice of the ego, trust me I work much more efficiently without the ego, a much greater quality goes into everything I do and I get much much more done. 

Peace, Bliss and Love is what remains when the mind stops chattering, "what the ego calls love is really an addictive clinging" Tolle. True love is completely selfless, it comes from your true essential nature, the egos love can turn into hate in the blink of an eye, that's because it much prefers conflict, it equates peace with boredom, we'll no you can't be bored and be at peace. The ego craves war, it craves power, and sooner or later the egos of the superpowers will lead us back into world war, maybe it is a necessary evil, or perhaps there is another way for us to survive, to evolve past the ego, to abandon the insanity of the ego.

Yes the human experience is too much for many many people, consider yourself lucky that you were not born with a mind of extreme suffering, it is not their fault there is no free will imo.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> What book are you reading may I ask. I assure you it is possible to transcend the ego and find true self awareness which will bring peace and understanding into your life. No it is not easy, the ego is a clever little devil, it takes years of practice, you must give great "Attention" to enlightenment.
> 
> Always be Aware of Space
> 
> ...


ill get back to you on the name of the book, its in my deer blind and i read wile hunting, ill think of it. i also read robots rebellion, and a pale whit horse, both books i recomend to people who believe the truth is being hidden from us.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 25, 2015)

i dont know what happend as a kid i took karate and could sit and clear my mind, meditate and in those times of peace i could feel THE PRESENCE OF A CONCIENCE bigger than me..now years later, i can not put my mind at rest, even in prayer my thoughts are interupted by other things, i miss that bigger than self feeling that moment of peace..a few years back i had died for a minute,true story, during that time once again i felt completly at peace, loved, fullfilled, then i was ripped back here!! i wonder why i cant meditate and feel that presence anymore,,have i gone off track? i also wonder if i died again if i would return to that peacefull place or have i sence then done somthing so wrong that i would go somewere else? i believe in God however i also believe God may be that higher concience, that knows everything, feels everything, and ispure peace and fullfillment.. i wonder if getting rid of the ego would allow me access to that lost peacfullness?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> The myths in the bible and other religions are mostly based upon hallucinogenic mushrooms and cannabis. Many of the characters and gods are on one level personifications of the sun, planets and stars and on an even higher level personifications of the magical plants. The forbidden fruit of the Old Testament becomes the Jesus of the New Testament, put his magic mushroom spirit in your body/temple and take a trip to heaven/outer space, so easy even the cavemen could do it. The truth is something you take and really that's all it takes, you don't need any religion, god, etc.
> 
> This is the biggest secret of the various religions and esoteric groups, what the ancients were doing were using hallucinogenic mushrooms and marijuana to induce an out of body, transcendental mystical experience. Inside your brain is a gland called the pineal gland which produces and regulates the drug DMT. Normally we only get a big dose of the DMT when we're born and when we die and a bit when we sleep, but if you trick it into releasing it while you're alive you'll experience what people who die experience, then you'll see the truth for yourself and you'll really be "born again." The first time I achieved this I understood the end goal of all religions and was a little sick to my stomach afterwards but felt like I had just won the lottery. Then I knew how to do it again too, and for a few years I lived like a monk or a reclusive rock star and went further and further, to infinity and beyond. I consider this one of the most important periods in my life and man it showed me so much.
> 
> ...



i tripped alot,,,,alot,, and laughed and had fun, but never found enlightenment or an out of body expierience..i also dont believe thousands of years ago people wouldv took the time to carve a myth into copper and hide it in the hills,, it must have been truly important or real to them to do this...also it seems the more we find today the more we find that what was said had happend as w/ the great floood,,also a old city radioactive like it had a nuclear blast thousnds of years ago, people lying were they were burnt to a crisp in a time we believe didnt even have steel or swords,,... also weve found many old buildings hundreds of feet under the ocean which proves humanity had buildings before the last ice age,,,at a time our scientists believe humans werent even around yet..can it be we have been here much longer? with the dinosaurs? before them even,, just lost over time,,its plausable to believe we arnt the first humans there may have been 4-10 extinctions then we return?? am i to believe an extinction event occured and we survived wile everything else died? or after the extinction we were replaced here again?


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jan 25, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> It is simple to rid oneself of ego, it happens each time we lose consciousness. Our ego is our individual sense of self, and it is a magical gift that only sentient creatures can enjoy. It is the driving force behind all art, industry, and progress of humanity. We experience suffering through it, certainly, but we also experience all of our joy, love, earned pride, sense of awe, and ecstasy through it as well. We experience everything via the ego. If people would like an easy path to losing it, a full frontal lobotomy would do nicely. I don't know why some want to rid themselves of it when that feat is accomplished each night as we sleep, and will be gone forever when we perish. I guess the human experience too difficult for some...


which may be the reason people who are deeply depressed sleep alot


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> The ego is not necessary for art or industry and all though it was a necessary stage in our evolution it actually greatly impedes humanities progress, the human mind is much more efficient with out the constant bitching and nagging.


I've posted this psychological definition from Webster's - 

psychology : a part of the mind that senses and adapts to the real world
the one of the three divisions of the psyche in psychoanalytic theory that serves as the organized conscious mediator between the person and reality especially by functioning both in the perception of and adaptation to reality

It is not possible for the human mind to do any conscious action without the ego, it is necessary for us to even relate to the outside world/objective reality. We're not speaking of your new age, Tolleian ideas, we are speaking of facts. You are simply making shit up with absolutely no support, so you cannot be taken seriously...



> When you play violin it is not your ego, the music comes from your experience and an alert and Presently focuses Attention, the mind is calm and you are able to truly enjoy what you are doing. You may find that sometimes you have a hard time focusing and this has a negative impact on the music.


Again, you have no idea what you are talking about. Most of my actions while performing music is muscle memory, for which the ego is absolutely vital to acquire else I couldn't even pick up the instrument or know what to practice. Even with the aid of muscle memory, musicians must consciously monitor and what they are producing to phrase, listen and blend their sound with others, etc.. The ego is obviously vital to this process...



> Your work too can allow you to focus and free yourself of the ego, and everybody knows how difficult work can be when those little thoughts just won't shut up, " is it time to go home yet" "I hate my job", that is the voice of the ego, trust me I work much more efficiently without the ego, a much greater quality goes into everything I do and I get much much more done.


You are misusing terms. One can may be able to train oneself to calm their internal dialog to an extent, but that is not ridding oneself of ego. That would simply be calming your internal dialog, which would also ironically be done via the ego. Since the ego is the part of the mind that senses and integrate everything around you, without it you couldn't perform any conscious action. The only time that you lose your ego is when you are sleeping, unconscious or dead. You must learn proper terminology or you will continue to confuse yourself and others...



> Peace, Bliss and Love is what remains when the mind stops chattering, "what the ego calls love is really an addictive clinging" Tolle. True love is completely selfless, it comes from your true essential nature, the egos love can turn into hate in the blink of an eye, that's because it much prefers conflict, it equates peace with boredom, we'll no you can't be bored and be at peace. The ego craves war, it craves power, and sooner or later the egos of the superpowers will lead us back into world war, maybe it is a necessary evil, or perhaps there is another way for us to survive, to evolve past the ego, to abandon the insanity of the ego.


You are simply making shit up, you can't support any of it. Perhaps YOUR psyche prefers negativity to positivity, mine does not. This is also true for all of the people I choose to associate with. If one has a personality or psyche that craves negativity, I agree that that person should curb their destructive urges, but the ego would be necessary to accomplish this. What you, and Tolle, seem not to understand is that just because you say things it does not make them true. You've demonstrated that you are not interested in learning about reality, you are interested in attempting to make reality bend into your preconceived notions of it. You show a desperate need to cling to your pet ideas and have them be true, even at the expense of ignoring reality and the evidence presented to you that they are erroneous. If you want to truly learn about science, psychology, and our cosmos, look towards the experts in these fields instead of an uneducated or undereducated losers out to spread misinformation to further their own agendas. Like Tolle. You are not succeeding in bending reality to conform to your ideas, you are simply fooling yourself that you are. In the process you have lost your credibility and are wasting your time. Instead of futilely attempting to rid yourself of necessary ego, why not use that effort to analyze where your fear and desperation are stemming from?



> Yes the human experience is too much for many many people, consider yourself lucky that you were not born with a mind of extreme suffering, it is not their fault there is no free will imo.


I am fortunate in many ways. I have my challenges, but no actual problems. By the way, I haven't seen any testimonials from anyone who has benefited from your teachings, do you think they may stop by soon?


----------



## New Age United (Jan 25, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> I've posted this psychological definition from Webster's -
> 
> psychology : a part of the mind that senses and adapts to the real world
> the one of the three divisions of the psyche in psychoanalytic theory that serves as the organized conscious mediator between the person and reality especially by functioning both in the perception of and adaptation to reality
> ...


Yes I am so desperate and afraid, I am only fooling myself I am not actually at peace. Oh brother, open your fucking eyes lol!!! 
You are literally trapped in logic. "The vast majority of people do not inhabit a living universe but a conceptualized one" Tolle

It's ok Mr. Durden, nothing is important.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 25, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i tripped alot,,,,alot,, and laughed and had fun, but never found enlightenment or an out of body expierience..


I tripped a lot as a teenager and never had any profound spiritual experiences from it, I did learn how to play guitar very well and very quickly though around that time and I have to give all the credit to the LSD, weed and mushrooms I consumed at the time. Later on in life after some deep studying of the bible and the artwork and myths of other religions I saw that it was all about the psychedelic experience. The first time I had the big OBE, I had taken a half hit of LSD and was checking out Buddhist art online, I started feeling like I needed to go lay down, I cocooned myself beneath the covers in a dark room and discovered that I could see underneath them, but a different type of vision, it was like I was in a native american sweat lodge with the hole in the roof and my consciousness separated from my mind and body and it pulled me through it, I became a star in outer space floating in a sea of knowledge for about 30 minutes. 

After that I figured out how to induce the OBE. Setting... alone, dark room, 4 hours into an LSD or a healthy dose of mushrooms, smoke a joint, maybe a cig too, then smoke a one hit of 20x salvia divinorum extract (the divine), lay down and don't get up for the next 30 minutes, with a minute you'll be on your way out of this world and on to other dimensions. Hallucinogens like LSD and mushrooms will usually get you up there but usually don't induce a top level experience alone. The salvia divinorum and even pot can act as the second stage rocket booster to get you where man wants to go.  

This is the Great Work of man, the Great Work of the Kaballah, 66, which is why there are 66 books in the Bible, assumption of one's true spiritual form, pure consciousness, pure energy. If you look at the Tree of the Kaballah below, Jesus is on the cross, Tipareth, the Sun. It's possible for one to go far beyond the sun and do even greater things.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes I am so desperate and afraid, I am only fooling myself I am not actually at peace. Oh brother, open your fucking eyes lol!!!
> You are literally trapped in logic. "The vast majority of people do not inhabit a living universe but a conceptualized one" Tolle
> 
> It's ok Mr. Durden, nothing is important.


Still no support for your unfounded claims. No need to quote Tolle, I can simply ask any uneducated person what their opinion is. At least it would be a fresh, albeit still ignorant, opinion. An ironic quote from Tolle, as he himself does not grasp objective reality and lives in his own conceptualized version. Perhaps if you would make learning important, you could start climbing out of the muck of your muddled thought process...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> Yes I am so desperate and afraid, I am only fooling myself I am not actually at peace. Oh brother, open your fucking eyes lol!!!
> You are literally trapped in logic. "The vast majority of people do not inhabit a living universe but a conceptualized one" Tolle
> 
> It's ok Mr. Durden, nothing is important.


new age, dont let it upset u, people whose ego rule them can not even imagine a life w/out it..sad what ego does to us..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 25, 2015)

New Age United said:


> That is right there would be no need of an Ego. I don't actually believe in free will, every choice you make is based upon the reasoning of your past experience (logic)


do u believe in reincarnation? some children have been known to remember previous lives..do u believe in death our soul lives on? after my expierience i think there is somthing after this life,,something good..but my expierience was brief, as great as it was, i find myself wondering if it was a realistic dream other than death that brought me somewere...if u believe in life after death,, what is ur take on it? is it just the feelings i had, or is it another life? or a place were yoy know all the answers to the questions we had,,,do we become part of the concience being?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 25, 2015)

did u know einstein and even tesla, 2 of the greatest minds both believed their knowledge came from somwere else,,tesla claimed mars which is why he was refered to as a mad scientist..but i believe both had a way of tapping into that greater concience i spoke of,,like an out of body mind that has all the answers if only we could have access to it..if tesla and einstein could access it why cant all of us? even the sleeping prophet cant think of his name,, had 98% acuracy in healing people and predictions,, he claimed the knowledge came from a higher consciencness..

as for the ego,, i believe its kind of like what yoda says in star wars.. atachment, the shadow of greed that is.."refers to love"
that is why the ego is so hard to be rid of,, to love sombody is to be atached to them you dont want to let them go,that is greed.
to lose someone, mourn them do not, miss them do not, rejoys as they transform into the force..yet when we lose a loved one or friend we grieve but tell ourselves they are in a better place(heaven)
atachment and posetions forebidden, why because they feed the ego correct?
i believe the force is that higher conciencness i talk about,,its all around us,,but how to access it is somthing only the greatest minds have been able to achieve..


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 26, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> did u know einstein and even tesla, 2 of the greatest minds both believed their knowledge came from somwere else,,tesla claimed mars which is why he was refered to as a mad scientist..but i believe both had a way of tapping into that greater concience i spoke of,,like an out of body mind that has all the answers if only we could have access to it..if tesla and einstein could access it why cant all of us? even the sleeping prophet cant think of his name,, had 98% acuracy in healing people and predictions,, he claimed the knowledge came from a higher consciencness..
> 
> as for the ego,, i believe its kind of like what yoda says in star wars.. atachment, the shadow of greed that is.."refers to love"
> that is why the ego is so hard to be rid of,, to love sombody is to be atached to them you dont want to let them go,that is greed.
> ...



This is what I'm talking about, knowledge comes from our subconscious mind which in my experience is an extraterrestrial being that lives outside of the mind and body in an infinite quantum dimension is the best I can describe it. Crowley called this thing LAM which I think is just a play on I AM and the little Alien guy he drew looks remarkably like himself with kind of a dick head. lol Crowley said he channeled some of his biggest works through LAM, which I say was just his subconscious mind. We are the "Alien(s.)"


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 26, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> This is what I'm talking about, knowledge comes from our subconscious mind which in my experience is an extraterrestrial being that lives outside of the mind and body in an infinite quantum dimension is the best I can describe it. Crowley called this thing LAM which I think is just a play on I AM and the little Alien guy he drew looks remarkably like himself with kind of a dick head. lol Crowley said he channeled some of his biggest works through LAM, which I say was just his subconscious mind. We are the "Alien(s.)"




i dont think this knowledge has a form, its more like in the air around us..the subconcience mind,,i believe is in touch w/ the knowledge but rarely if ever gets transfered over to our concience mind...its amazing what our subconcience mind can do w/ out our knowing of it..ever been so drunk u have no memory of how u got home? yet u wake at home safe and sound just to realize u drove 2 hours and no memory of it..i believe in those times ur subconcience mind was able to control ur body and thats why u have no memory of it..


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 26, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i dont think this knowledge has a form, its more like in the air around us..the subconcience mind,,i believe is in touch w/ the knowledge but rarely if ever gets transfered over to our concience mind...its amazing what our subconcience mind can do w/ out our knowing of it..ever been so drunk u have no memory of how u got home? yet u wake at home safe and sound just to realize u drove 2 hours and no memory of it..i believe in those times ur subconcience mind was able to control ur body and thats why u have no memory of it..


Nah man, I never could get drunk like that no matter how much I drank, I used to try pretty often when I was younger. I basically agree with what you're saying but my brother got that drunk once and ended up sleeping in the park near our house until the police woke him up. lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you like spamming a thread dedicated to GOD? With discussions of "Aleister Crowley" (a Satanist) Who here is a demon made up from evil witchcraft?


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 26, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you like spamming a thread dedicated to GOD? With discussions of "Aleister Crowley" (a Satanist) Who here is a demon made up from evil witchcraft?


The word demon comes from the latin word daemon which came from the Greek word for Genius, you're just parroting your religion's 1,700 year war on knowledge. Some of us are friends with our demons.

And sorry I didn't realize that this thread was dedicated to god, someone said something that interested me and we started having a little conversation, even though you might think you're god of this thread, there are no gods where I AM.


----------



## mainliner (Jan 26, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> This is what I'm talking about, knowledge comes from our subconscious mind which in my experience is an extraterrestrial being that lives outside of the mind and body in an infinite quantum dimension is the best I can describe it.


 your obe's happen just as u fall asleep ....... you just dont know it, like a false awaking.

someone told me he tested the astral projection with a newspaper with todays date at the side of his bed ....... when it happened he saw his body (obe) and the newspaper had a different date on ..... so your actully asleep .

astral projection is a myth of imagination and dreams ....... the dates on the paper prove it.





just saying ....


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Jan 26, 2015)

mainliner said:


> your obe's happen just as u fall asleep ....... you just dont know it, like a false awaking.
> 
> someone told me he tested the astral projection with a newspaper with todays date at the side of his bed ....... when it happened he saw his body (obe) and the newspaper had a different date on ..... so your actully asleep .
> 
> ...



Have you ever had an astral projection experience? I'm not talking about feeling like your levitating over your bed, I'm talking total interstellar space travel, ancient astronaut type material.


----------



## mainliner (Jan 26, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Have you ever had an astral projection experience? I'm not talking about feeling like your levitating over your bed, I'm talking total interstellar space travel, ancient astronaut type material.


 yea .... its just your imagintion running wild in a dream ..... interstella space travel happens in your dream ... you just dont know it .

trust me there just a funny kind of dream ..... like a false waking


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jan 27, 2015)

mainliner said:


> yea .... its just your imagintion running wild in a dream ..... interstella space travel happens in your dream ... you just dont know it .
> 
> trust me there just a funny kind of dream ..... like a false waking


actually our government used astral projection back in the 70's,, apearently if trained properly it can work as the subjects were able to describe russian facilities in detail wile never leaving a room..just because u and i can not do it doesnt mean it doesnt work for some..look at telakenesis,, a lady in russia can actually levitate pencils..


----------



## mainliner (Jan 27, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> actually our government used astral projection back in the 70's,, apearently if trained properly it can work as the subjects were able to describe russian facilities in detail wile never leaving a room..just because u and i can not do it doesnt mean it doesnt work for some..look at telakenesis,, a lady in russia can actually levitate pencils..


at of things was claimed in the 70's lol

the astral realm is an imaginational dream as i proved above .... this is fact
i also know what da javu is .... this also has been proven 


but ill wait to see what others think it is before i say ....... just out of curiosity.
( something to do with miss firing nurons )«««« this isnt true






floating pencils ... lol funny


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 27, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> actually our government used astral projection back in the 70's,, apearently if trained properly it can work as the subjects were able to describe russian facilities in detail wile never leaving a room..just because u and i can not do it doesnt mean it doesnt work for some..look at telakenesis,, a lady in russia can actually levitate pencils..


The gov't tested astral projection in the 70s and shut the program down as they could not generate any positive results at all. No one has ever successfully demonstrated TK, or any such ability. If you would like to link to some credible data, I'm sure we would love to take a look...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm over joyed the Great Deception has been revealed to the Public, JESUS CHRIST the ALMIGHTY LORD GOD will be here soon. 
















Like a thief in the night HE will arrive.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 31, 2015)

There is a portal to Hell beneath your feet, don't go there.....


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2015)

GD, what about sink holes? Are they also a sign from hell? These two christians seem to think so. Even if not, amazing video compilation -


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 1, 2015)

This has to be the worse shapeshifter Demon on the news, well one of them lol...









"tyler.durden" I'm surprised to see your question, I will check it out to see if I can find Scripture relating. I know the LORD had the Earth open up and swallow someone from the tribe of Israel when they did evil. The evil that this person did caused many men to be killed.


----------



## Doer (Feb 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> The gov't tested astral projection in the 70s and shut the program down as they could not generate any positive results at all. No one has ever successfully demonstrated TK, or any such ability. If you would like to link to some credible data, I'm sure we would love to take a look...


----------



## Doer (Feb 1, 2015)

Ghostdrivil? Have you seen a Doctor, lately? You may have a brain tumor.


----------



## Doer (Feb 1, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> This has to be the worse shapeshifter Demon on the news, well one of them lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know this, huh? You can't know. You were told.


----------



## Doer (Feb 1, 2015)

mainliner said:


> at of things was claimed in the 70's lol
> 
> the astral realm is an imaginational dream as i proved above .... this is fact
> i also know what da javu is .... this also has been proven


None of that has been proven or even can be proven. Quantum science suggests you are dead wrong.


----------



## Doer (Feb 1, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you like spamming a thread dedicated to GOD? With discussions of "Aleister Crowley" (a Satanist) Who here is a demon made up from evil witchcraft?


You Say there is GOD, but you only believe that. And to talk like this you may as well be Jihad.

So, you are acting as a demon. You are spreading evil.


----------



## Doer (Feb 1, 2015)

mainliner said:


> your obe's happen just as u fall asleep ....... you just dont know it, like a false awaking.
> 
> someone told me he tested the astral projection with a newspaper with todays date at the side of his bed ....... when it happened he saw his body (obe) and the newspaper had a different date on ..... so your actully asleep .
> 
> ...


Some story about a dream reported with the incorrect date, proves nothing.


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 1, 2015)

Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


----------



## Doer (Feb 1, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


So do you. It is known by all, you are a blood drinker, etc.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Feb 1, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you like spamming a thread dedicated to GOD? With discussions of "Aleister Crowley" (a Satanist) Who here is a demon made up from evil witchcraft?


if you want to get technical about it...it suppose to be a thread about cannabis...
*Spirituality & Sexuality & Philosophy*
Discuss marijuana in all forms of life, sexuality, religion, and spiritual practice.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 1, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Football was made up by the "Freemason" they worship Satan, drink blood, sacrifice humans, summon demons and sodomize each other.


All at the same time? Impressive!


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't share this women's views at all, I love Israel and the attacks upon that Country are "Terrorist" I don't like that word because I don't find them terrorizing, I only fear JESUS CHRIST who is LORD. But these attacks are pure evil from a group which worships Satan. Some federal agents show up on her door, which aren't human, at least one definitely isn't. Also I don't like the term "reptilian" they are just Demons. Evil and stupid.
To any demons reading this yes you are stupid, you're programmed and made stupid, you have no thoughts of your own and you're programmed to act a certain way. If this wasn't the case then some "Demons" would be the whistle blowers, some demons would show themselves in public and shake up the World but no, you are just a stupid program with no free will, nothing good about you, nothing special about you, just a stupid abomination waiting to be destroyed.

Ecclesiastes 3:15King James Version (KJV)
15 That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past.

So you're already destroyed!

- "and that which is to be hath already been" - GOD said this, you're already gone...





 Please only watch from 5:38 to 10:45 that's when the "Shape shift" happens and you will avoid graphic pictures. I know they show many kids who have had their limbs blown off, someone should tell this women these evil people or demons, use schools and hospitals for cover and shoot civilians who try to leave.

I suggest everyone research Israel's history to see how THE HOLY BIBLE is one hundred percent accurate history. Evil has been trying to destroy THE HOLY BIBLE with "New translations" and removing books but they have failed. For many reasons evil has failed, we get judged by the Word of GOD so it will not be erased from history. The dead Sea Scrolls are a perfect example of this. Also many people who died long ago were buried with THE HOLY BIBLE. So the Testament of Solomon, The Book Of Jasher, The Book Of Enoch is still available. Also GOD being a omnipotent Holy GOD, knew the evil which would take place and beings would abuse their this right of free will. So when GOD wrote THE HOLY BIBLE HE specifically mentions the Scripture in which "they" would remove in the Scripture they would not remove. Here are some example...

Joshua 10:13 King James Version
13 And the sun stood still, and the moon stayed, until the people had avenged themselves upon their enemies. Is not this written in the book of Jasher?

41 And the rest of the acts of Solomon, and all that he did, and his wisdom, are they not written in the book of the acts of Solomon? - Kings 1

14 And Enoch also, the seventh from Adam, prophesied of these, saying, Behold, the Lord cometh with ten thousands of his saints,
15 To execute judgment upon all, and to convince all that are ungodly among them of all their ungodly deeds which they have ungodly committed, and of all their hard speeches which ungodly sinners have spoken against him. - Jude 1

So the Roman Catholic Church, Emperor Constantine, basically evil has failed. GLORY to the KING JESUS CHRIST Alpha and Omega Beginning and the End, LORD of Lords and KING of kings. 

Can you imagine knowing there is nothing separating you and destruction except waiting for it? Well for the Demons reading it's a reality. Tick..... Tock.......Tick.......Tock.....



Ecclesiastes 3:15King James Version (KJV)
15 That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past.


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 2, 2015)

Early Signs of Psychosis
Although most people think of psychosis as appearing “out of the blue,” this is uncommon. Most often, there are warning signs, months or years beforehand. Of course, these are easiest to recognize when looking back, but we are learning how to recognize warning signs when they first appear. Early recognition provides the best opportunity for early intervention and prevention of psychosis.

People sometimes describe the earliest change as having more difficulty screening out distracting information and sensations. They may have difficulty focusing or understanding what they are hearing. Visual experiences may become brighter or sounds louder. They may feel overloaded or find it harder to keep track of what they are thinking and what others are saying. They may feel more and more disconnected or just want to be alone. Gradually, they may become confused about what is real and what is not real, mistrustful, even panicky.

Other people may notice that someone is withdrawing, acting oddly, or just does not seem like him or herself. The person may become quieter, or begin struggling at school, work, or sports. He or she may even stop going to school or work.

Some of these early changes are not _specific_ to psychosis. In other words, many young people with these signs and symptoms may have mental health problems other than psychosis or be experiencing a temporary reaction to stress. For those in the very early stages of a psychotic illness, however, these provide important warning signs. When several signs or symptoms occur or become more intense over time, or they occur in the context of a family history of psychotic disorders, it is particularly important to seek help early.

*Early warning signs and symptoms to keep in mind include:*

*Early, non-specific changes*

Social withdrawal or isolation
Decline in functioning (at school or work, in self-care)
Depressed mood
Anxiety
Decreased motivation
Reduced concentration
Sleep disturbance
Reduced emotional expression
Problems with handling everyday stress
Impairment in personal hygiene


Other early warning signs are more like the positive symptoms of psychosis, but are milder or more subtle. We call these attenuated psychotic symptoms.



*Attenuated (mild) psychotic symptoms*

*Suspiciousness*
(e.g., Feeling increasingly uneasy around friends, family, or teachers without knowing why)
*Odd beliefs or magical thinking*
(e.g., Feeling confused about whether a dream actually happened; Wondering whether other people might be able to read your mind; Finding meaningful connections between unrelated events; Clear and frequent déjà vu experiences or experiences of unreality)
*Unusual perceptual experiences*
(e.g., Sounds seeming louder than usual; Seeing shadows that look like people or vague figures out of the corner of the eye; Finding that everyday noises sound like words or have special meaning)
*Tangential/circumstantial speech*
(e.g., Going off track while speaking; Using odd combinations of words)


----------



## New Age United (Feb 2, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> do u believe in reincarnation? some children have been known to remember previous lives..do u believe in death our soul lives on? after my expierience i think there is somthing after this life,,something good..but my expierience was brief, as great as it was, i find myself wondering if it was a realistic dream other than death that brought me somewere...if u believe in life after death,, what is ur take on it? is it just the feelings i had, or is it another life? or a place were yoy know all the answers to the questions we had,,,do we become part of the concience being?


I am not a part of this world nor am I apart from this world, simply a witness, however I must add that the witness is the Knower of all things, "Allah is the Knower of all things", and that does have a tremendous effect. You all contain an Immortal Genius, Intuition is a marvel. What you are is a mortal human being, but who you are is pure Awareness, the Silent Witness, the Light; you are literally no thing, One with the whole of Space; how can you destroy nothing; you are unwavering, not fleeting as the things of this world are fleeting. You art in Heaven (Space); the day will come when the Earth will move and you will stay completely Still; will you awake again? I can not say for sure but it only seems natural. But as far as Heaven is concerned, and this is all strictly my opinion of course, Jesus was referring to Space (Eternity) when he said heaven and the Kingdom is the Earth, to become aware of Space is to become Aware of the kingdom of heaven, right here, right now. Come and dine with me in Paradise.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 2, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> Early Signs of Psychosis
> Although most people think of psychosis as appearing “out of the blue,” this is uncommon. Most often, there are warning signs, months or years beforehand. Of course, these are easiest to recognize when looking back, but we are learning how to recognize warning signs when they first appear. Early recognition provides the best opportunity for early intervention and prevention of psychosis.
> 
> People sometimes describe the earliest change as having more difficulty screening out distracting information and sensations. They may have difficulty focusing or understanding what they are hearing. Visual experiences may become brighter or sounds louder. They may feel overloaded or find it harder to keep track of what they are thinking and what others are saying. They may feel more and more disconnected or just want to be alone. Gradually, they may become confused about what is real and what is not real, mistrustful, even panicky.
> ...


Very good post; I was twice diagnosed with cannabis induced psychosis, although judging by other symptoms I have diagnosed myself as a paranoid schizophrenic, I am not ashamed I was born with the disease and can remember symptoms in early childhood. Only % 50 of schizophrenics have self awareness, I am one. To anybody who has experienced a psychotic episode or is showing signs of schizophrenia I would highly recommend you talk to your doctor about the medication Risperidone, it is only a 10th of the cost of diazapam and was far more effective for me, they tried diazapam first of course, cash grab.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 2, 2015)

I would say that the tell tale signs of deep psychosis is the feeling that your thoughts are being broadcast to specific people and vise versa, even over long distances, the feeling that everyone you know is in a plot to kill you, even your closest family, and finally a complete loss of control, being driven by instinct and fear, this leads to the break down and possibly violent and reckless behavior.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 2, 2015)

A very common thing is to believe that people are trying to poison you, it is a very strong instinct that can happen whenever someone kindly offers you something such as beef jerky or went to get you coffees and coulda slipped something in when you weren't looking, that kinda paranoia. Jesus himself felt that kind of paranoia, that people were plotting to kill and poison him; the poison thing is very common in paranoia, funny it seems like such an old fashion way to kill someone, but you do feel like all your pursuers are extremely intelligent and you have to outwit their every move. That is deep Psychosis. It is a complete loss of reality, but you have no idea how real it seems at the time, it's like àn amusement park ride, your just along for the ride, the mind fuck of acid and the energy of mushrooms, but it lasts for days and months at a time, I swear to god I've never had so much fun as when in the state of psychosis, I don't suffer from insanity I enjoy every minute of it, but realistically the onset is a lot of suffering and fear, it takes an iron will and the state of psychopathy to conquer it, I know not good or evil, I have no conscience, call it good or bad, that is just your judgment "Judge not lest ye be judged".


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 4, 2015)

The LORD revealed another secret of this World to me, another lie told to the Human race... Stay tuned...
Just listing a few told thus far...

No planes hit the 911 towers it was Evil shape-shifting Demons and it was explosives only
The Earth is Hollow with a Portal to Hell
"Aliens" are Demons
Blood Moon and Solar Eclipse Sign from GOD of HIS MIGHTY HOLY return.
See link here from Fox News 



Shapeshifting Demons walk amongst Humans on a day to day life.
My Vision mentioned in The Blood Moon and Eclipse Signs Link quoting THE HOLY BIBLE the TRUTH

(King James version, yes the testament of Solomon, and The Book Of Enoch, And The Book Jasher, are removed but they are still mentioned in other chapters numerously and you can purchase those books, they have just been removed by evil beings.)


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 4, 2015)

March 20, 2015 Full Solar Eclipse Globally then two more Blood Moons...


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 5, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> The LORD revealed another secret of this World to me, another lie told to the Human race... Stay tuned...
> Just listing a few told thus far...


You do realize that you are only pretending to have an audience and that no members agree with you or are actually looking forward to your updates, right?


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry I haven't posted it yet it's going to take some time for me to gather all the information when I reveal it. I haven't started it, hoping it start and finish is this weekend.


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 13, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST is real and so is Hell




12 And the man said, The woman whom thou gavest to be with me, she gave me of the tree, and I did eat.
13 And the Lord God said unto the woman, What is this that thou hast done? And the woman said, The serpent beguiled me, and I did eat.


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 14, 2015)

Recently it has been brought to my attention that I was incorrect regarding the timeline break between Noah and Abraham. So the World is a lot younger then I thought, of course this interested me a lot.

One day GOD ALMIGHTY JESUS CHRIST, the KING of GLORY, gave me discernment to start investigating "Dinosaurs".
This is what has been revealed to me, "Dinosaurs" yet another lie told to mankind to manipulate and control. In a attempt to destroy Christianity the "Dinosaur" discoveries have been a hoax. ( I literally felt sick upon learning this) Now I don't expect anyone to believe this without proof, so lets get to it! (also some species of creatures have existed but what we know as "Dinosaurs" are a lie)
Well I suppose the best place is to start at the beginning...

The first discoveries of "Dinosaur" bones (which were "fragments") was by Sir Richard Owen in 1842... Richard was a member of the "Royal Society" aka "Illuminati" See link here http://biography.yourdictionary.com/sir-richard-owen
Shortly after this well planned staged event "Darwin" releases his book which is pushed by the "Illuminati" (1859). - Darwin is also part of the "Royal Society" aka "Illuminati" the Royal Society even gives out a "Darwin Medal" every other year. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_Medal Darwin's parents are also Freemasons as well as part of the "Royal Society"

Then immediately after massive "findings" seem to emerge, but of course not from ordinary people, but from contractors who go forth looking for a needle in a haystack. No independent contractor has ever handled a "Dinosaur" bone. There is no known discoveries by anyone except persons of said interest.
Lets go even further back for a second, did you know that there is no mentioning of "Dinosaurs" bones in Native American culture?----

((((There is mentioning of giant Nephilim with red hair and six fingers, their skulls have been found and are in a museum in America, of course they are not displayed for the public - see link here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5zJ2Mz_PkQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anONSqEk2Y4
- they leave the fake "Dinosaur" bones for that lol. There has been huge monuments built here in America that can be compared to the Pyramids in Egypt. The Native Americans knew very much about the Nephilim which is why the "Illuminati" - (Fallen Angels, Nephilim) attempted a genocide among them, to preserve the secrets of this World, so they can build there "Infant Nation")))

---Nor any culture, they just showed; up as if over night. No evidence in history at all until after "Richard" gave his speech on what he found claiming to be "Dinosaur" fragments.. After this and "Darwin's theory" suddenly there was a large discovery in North America! Made in 1854 by Dr. Ferdinand Vandeveer Hayden but it was the first federally funded geological survey.. Like I said only people of interest..

They spend a lot of money on buying scientist after all "they" have all the money. Using research from Credit Suisse and Forbes' annual billionaires list, the anti-poverty charity was able to determine that the richest one percent of the world's population currently controls 48 percentof the world's total wealth. -Jan 19, 2015
And "they" spend a lot of money pushing "Dinosaurs" to children
National Geographic, which is owned by Rupert Murdoch’s News Corp. News Corp also owns 20th Century Fox, the makers of the "Ice Age" franchise.
Universal Studios, who made "Jurassic Park" and "The Land Before Time". These productions are owned by Comcast, whose main shareholders include JP Morgan and the Rothchild-owned investment company VanGuard.
Discovery Channel is owned by Discovery Communications, who also distribute BBC’s TV shows. N M Rothschild & Sons Limited are financial advisors to Discovery Communications.
The Rothchilds, are members of the Royal Society and Rupert Murdoch is a Knight Commander of the Order of Saint Gregory the Great. They are part of the "Illuminati"

Lets take a look at the bones
Many people are now realizing these animals bodies cannot support their own weight which has caused the "Illuminati" to change their story many times, many of these "Dinosaurs" look nothing as they did just five or ten years ago. They have to change the skeletal system when science does not support their theory. See link here http://listverse.com/2011/02/22/top-10-dinosaurs-that-arent-what-they-were/

You may be surprised to know that no "Dinosaur" skeleton is on display.
Paleontologist, advisor for Stephen Spielberg in the making of Jurassic Park, host of Discovery Channels documentaries about dinosaurs, Don Lessem, defends this practise by claiming that dinosaur bones are too rare to put on display.
_“In museums, bones are cleaned and cast and the copies attached to one another to make skeletons. The real bone is too rare to put out on display.”
_
The real bones are incarcerated in thick vaults to which only a select few highly placed researchers hold a key, which means no independent researchers. When people unaffiliated with the their private fraternity paleontological establishment, attempt to gain access in order to study these dinosaur bones, they are met with refusal upon refusal.
Not only has a private contractor not been able to research these "Fossils" but no independent researcher has ever even seen a "Dinosaur" skull! Including "Sue" the giant "T-rex" which was said to have been discovered with 80% of remains.


----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 21, 2015)

Part two







Part 1 if you missed it






This just in part 3


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 21, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Recently it has been brought to my attention that I was incorrect regarding the timeline break between Noah and Abraham. So the World is a lot younger then I thought, of course this interested me a lot.
> 
> One day GOD ALMIGHTY JESUS CHRIST, the KING of GLORY, gave me discernment to start investigating "Dinosaurs".
> This is what has been revealed to me, "Dinosaurs" yet another lie told to mankind to manipulate and control. In a attempt to destroy Christianity the "Dinosaur" discoveries have been a hoax. ( I literally felt sick upon learning this) Now I don't expect anyone to believe this without proof, so lets get to it! (also some species of creatures have existed but what we know as "Dinosaurs" are a lie)
> ...



TL;DR


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 22, 2015)

Just took this video, if you're going to repent now is the time! 




I got my camera in time to catch the very end of it! This has been heard around the World with the only explanation being from THE HOLY BIBLE. Here is a example of it in another location!






 - Not my video just example


Joel 2 King James Version (KJV)
2 Blow ye the trumpet in Zion, and sound an alarm in my holy mountain: let all the inhabitants of the land tremble: for the day of the Lord cometh, for it is nigh at hand;



Ezekiel 33 King James Version (KJV)
33 Again the word of the Lord came unto me, saying,
2 Son of man, speak to the children of thy people, and say unto them, When I bring the sword upon a land, if the people of the land take a man of their coasts, and set him for their watchman:
3 If when he seeth the sword come upon the land, he blow the trumpet, and warn the people;
4 Then whosoever heareth the sound of the trumpet, and taketh not warning; if the sword come, and take him away, his blood shall be upon his own head.
5 He heard the sound of the trumpet, and took not warning; his blood shall be upon him. But he that taketh warning shall deliver his soul.
6 But if the watchman see the sword come, and blow not the trumpet, and the people be not warned; if the sword come, and take any person from among them, he is taken away in his iniquity; but his blood will I require at the watchman's hand.
7 So thou, O son of man, I have set thee a watchman unto the house of Israel; therefore thou shalt hear the word at my mouth, and warn them from me.
8 When I say unto the wicked, O wicked man, thou shalt surely die; if thou dost not speak to warn the wicked from his way, that wicked man shall die in his iniquity; but his blood will I require at thine hand.
9 Nevertheless, if thou warn the wicked of his way to turn from it; if he do not turn from his way, he shall die in his iniquity; but thou hast delivered thy soul.
10 Therefore, O thou son of man, speak unto the house of Israel; Thus ye speak, saying, If our transgressions and our sins be upon us, and we pine away in them, how should we then live?
11 Say unto them, As I live, saith the Lord God, I have no pleasure in the death of the wicked; but that the wicked turn from his way and live: turn ye, turn ye from your evil ways; for why will ye die, O house of Israel?
12 Therefore, thou son of man, say unto the children of thy people, The righteousness of the righteous shall not deliver him in the day of his transgression: as for the wickedness of the wicked, he shall not fall thereby in the day that he turneth from his wickedness; neither shall the righteous be able to live for his righteousness in the day that he sinneth.
13 When I shall say to the righteous, that he shall surely live; if he trust to his own righteousness, and commit iniquity, all his righteousnesses shall not be remembered; but for his iniquity that he hath committed, he shall die for it.
14 Again, when I say unto the wicked, Thou shalt surely die; if he turn from his sin, and do that which is lawful and right;
15 If the wicked restore the pledge, give again that he had robbed, walk in the statutes of life, without committing iniquity; he shall surely live, he shall not die.
16 None of his sins that he hath committed shall be mentioned unto him: he hath done that which is lawful and right; he shall surely live.
17 Yet the children of thy people say, The way of the Lord is not equal: but as for them, their way is not equal.
18 When the righteous turneth from his righteousness, and committeth iniquity, he shall even die thereby.
19 But if the wicked turn from his wickedness, and do that which is lawful and right, he shall live thereby.


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 7, 2015)

Did you see Hollywood made a movie with this scene at 3 min mark I spliced it in


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 11, 2015)

This isn't a game they want your soul, yes it will be hard.. Like a drug addict trying to quite drugs, will it be like trying to quite fornication. ( never done drugs but I have done fornication and stopped and not married yet ) (Shrooms and marijuana aren't drugs)
They want your Soul, this isn't a game now is the time to pray and have your sins hidden by the blood of LORD JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 14, 2015)

I got some new movies coming should be very fun, I went and bought some software just for the job.


----------



## Doer (Mar 14, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be making a much much longer in depth thread discussing all the things I have seen and have been a witness too. Please consider this a rough draft and crash course lesson.
> Much like how man has used poisonous (man made drugs) like heroin, crack, ect. to keep the truth about marijuana, mushrooms and many many other natural remedies for our spirit and body from us,
> man has done the same to the truth about God. Making religions and denominations and putting the false truth out among the people to keep YOU and others like you from knowing the truth and worshiping the Lord and his only beloved begot child Lord Jesus Christ, now I know what you're thinking you have heard about this before, but think again. What most people know about God and the Lord Christ is a lie, now I will begin to explain why.
> 
> ...



If it is forbidden truth, how do you know, Faker?


----------



## Doer (Mar 14, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> This isn't a game they want your soul, yes it will be hard.. Like a drug addict trying to quite drugs, will it be like trying to quite fornication. ( never done drugs but I have done fornication and stopped and not married yet ) (Shrooms and marijuana aren't drugs)
> They want your Soul, this isn't a game now is the time to pray and have your sins hidden by the blood of LORD JESUS CHRIST.


There is no they, no evil Spirit. No one wants your soul, including you. That is such caveman thinking.

Pot and shrooms are not drugs. Another lie. Own your own soul. No one else cares.

Oh, sure all the scriputures in the world claim otherwise. More power more lies.


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 20, 2015)

New videos coming this week. At least two... Stay tuned


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 20, 2015)

I plan on posting a new video today or tonight


----------



## Doer (Mar 20, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Do you like spamming a thread dedicated to GOD? With discussions of "Aleister Crowley" (a Satanist) Who here is a demon made up from evil witchcraft?


This thread is dedicated to evil mind. You don't have a lock on the Miracle of Life and you are not qualified to evoke anything but your own daemons.


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 20, 2015)

BEWARE OF THE DAEMONS.


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 20, 2015)

Looking like tomorrow not tonight sorry people.

Real people.... lol


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2015)

I am about to take a dump. I want to make it clear that I'm not yet on the toilet, but I will be later tonight. Stay tuned...


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 31, 2015)

Obama let in Guerilla Forces from other Country's especially Russia which we are now at war with. Jade Helm "Human Domain" is more then a drill.


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 31, 2015)

So this guy wasn't lying when he said we were being invaded by Russia lol


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 4, 2015)

Last night 



 -- I don't support this "John" guy


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2015)

https://www.youtube....h?v=thphj-xtzFU
Texas vs The Shape Shifter Illuminati Army lol!
The logo is "Master The Human Domain" lol and it has a sword and arrow in the shape of a pentagram with a wooden Nazi prison torture shoe used in the prison execution camps.
https://www.youtube....h?v=DfHGwPHg818
I don't care what technology they horde they are stupid little demons... 
You should just let a monkey run the evil empire..
Give him multiple choice and have him point or something lol
You fail all the time..


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>



Yeah I'm not surprised if there are fake ones, however you didn't hear anything like that in the video I took.






The Illumin-naughty does a lot of disinformation.

I know about "Red State" and I plan on doing a post sometime to explain more about their conniving ways. lol

This sound is interesting recorded in Canada












Towns are hearing this, cities of people lol

That's what I'm talking about, the Illumin-naughty puts such little effort into things. "Total debunking" no not at all...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 3, 2015)

I got some shocking news stay tuned...

Really shocking....


Also there is a lot of disinformation out there so I have some updates/corrections on the Hollow Earth, so I will get to that when I'm confident I have the right information. Also a few other thins that I will mention/show....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 4, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> I got some shocking news stay tuned...
> 
> Really shocking....
> 
> ...


Hilarious. I assure you that your confidence in the information you post is yours alone...


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2015)

All the sky trumpet videos are faked. 

They all use the same audio track!!!


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2015)

They're all fakes.


----------



## Ceepea (May 4, 2015)

This was the original..... Lightning hit the PA system at a ball game.






You can hear the EXACT same noises in each video, at the EXACT same time frames....

People stripped the audio out, and copied into other videos. It's a fact.


----------



## Pinworm (May 5, 2015)

I see ghostdriver is still just as batshit crazy as ever.


----------



## mudminer (May 6, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


>


Thank you Tyler for doing as the the speaker suggested and referring the "nutbags" to his video.


----------



## mudminer (May 6, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> I got some shocking news stay tuned...
> 
> Really shocking.....


OMG!!!! Ghostie is finally gonna pull his head out of his butt. I am anxiously awaiting this looooong overdue revelation.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Yeah I'm not surprised if there are fake ones, however you didn't hear anything like that in the video I took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you skip over this?


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2015)

It's going to take me a little bit to finish the big project I'm working on however in the meantime lets talk about the upcoming preparations for Martial Law.

Lets talk about Jade Helm 15

Martial Law may look something like this notice the guy chopping off Christians heads is wearing a Freemason apron?
https://www.youtube....h?v=Gy7FVXERKFE notice the women giving her son the mark of the beast? Notice the triangles?
Think this triangle is a coincidence? Nope watch this https://www.youtube....h?v=Fw-Byw_k2KU


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> https://www.youtube....h?v=thphj-xtzFU
> Texas vs The Shape Shifter Illuminati Army lol!
> The logo is "Master The Human Domain" lol and it has a sword and arrow in the shape of a pentagram with a wooden Nazi prison torture shoe used in the prison execution camps.
> https://www.youtube....h?v=DfHGwPHg818
> ...












So much happening all over the World, so many signs, GOD is coming to see the people and demons of this Earth personally. Don't be at war with the Omnipotent All Powerful Holy Creator LORD JESUS CHRIST


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2015)

See the signs? Don't forget Iran is getting nukes because of Obama's new "Deal" and 50 Billion Dollars from America. https://www.youtube....h?v=qJbldFK6G8M
Russia is also supplying Iran with high tech weapon missile system. http://www.aljazeera...3180038692.html
Jade Helm 15 is the preparation to enact the N.D.A.A act which is Martial Law to impose the mark of the beast after GOD arrives.
My GOD is coming here to see all of you personally...
Here is a shorter clip from the meeting


----------



## ghostdriver (May 7, 2015)

The National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) of 2012 already happened lol September 11th already happened. Do you want to know the next plan?


----------



## mudminer (May 7, 2015)

Youtube worship is a asd thing.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 9, 2015)

It's going to take me a little bit to finish the big project I'm working on however in the meantime lets talk about the upcoming preparations for Martial Law.

Lets talk about Jade Helm 15

Martial Law may look something like this notice the guy chopping off Christians heads is wearing a Freemason apron?
https://www.youtube....h?v=Gy7FVXERKFE notice the women giving her son the mark of the beast? Notice the triangles?
Think this triangle is a coincidence? Nope watch this https://www.youtube....h?v=Fw-Byw_k2KU
Lets focus on this subject for a while, I would like to know your opinions.
So what do you think is going to happen?
Any deaths?
Or just a Martial Law training and psychological conditioning for civilians?
Look at this http://www.veteranst...mps-in-america/
lol Nazi camp hidden message in the logo
https://www.youtube....h?v=DfHGwPHg818


"Georgia Guide Stones" plan http://en.wikipedia....gia_Guidestones

It's funny how the "Illuminati" act like they plan everything, and are on some type of schedule yet GOD is coming to crash their final plan.
lol....


----------



## ghostdriver (May 10, 2015)

Someone asked me "Are you saying that Martial Law is around the corner? What will be the premise?"

My answer

Martial Law is coming, GOD told us already in Revelation.
12 And the ten horns which thou sawest are ten kings, which have received no kingdom as yet; but receive power as kings one hour with the beast.
13 These have one mind, and shall give their power and strength unto the beast.
14 These shall make war with the Lamb, and the Lamb shall overcome them: for he is Lord of lords, and King of kings: and they that are with him are called, and chosen, and faithful.
However this verse is mentioned after GOD appears, with HIS army.
But this verse below is mentioned directly before
Revelation 6:10-11King James Version (KJV)
10 And they cried with a loud voice, saying, How long, O Lord, holy and true, dost thou not judge and avenge our blood on them that dwell on the earth?
11 And white robes were given unto every one of them; and it was said unto them, that they should rest yet for a little season, until their fellowservants also and their brethren, that should be killed as they were, should be fulfilled.
Many Christians have been killed after the crucifixion this verse includes the Crusades when the Roman Catholic Church killed Christians, to the Protestant Reformation when Catholics again killed Christians, to the Christians being killed over seas now (and yes here in America as well)
(((Something interesting is the "Club Of Rome" is one of the "Think Tanks" for the "New World Order" and the Vatican City which is a Country (Rome) is still trying to kill Christians! Not to mention all these pagan religions they make called "Denominations" which move the Sabbath... But I digress...)))
This does not mean however that they can't achieve Martial Law and kill Christians again before GOD comes, they are trying to achieve this, but I know GOD is coming very soon, like a thief in the night.
Will they get that far before GOD comes? I don't know...
Do they want to? Yes...
https://www.youtube....h?v=TIvUvWQvU4g - Christians labeled as Terrorist
Here again is the trailer from the movie "Gray State" 



 which shows someone in a Freemason apron beheading people, which I believe represents the Christians.
It's legally reported the Director killed his wife, new born baby, and then himself before this movie could be completed. At first this seems like a obvious assassination however the because of the names I personally believe they never intended to make the movie, and this is the "Illuminati" way of doing their "lesser magic" by showing you their plan before it happens.
I believe this simply because of the Director and co Directors names.
*Director* David Crowley and _*Gray State*_ co-producer Danny Mason
The last name of Crowley I believe represents "Aleister Crowley" who was basically their blaspheming cult leader, who refers to himself as a Prophet of Satan.
http://en.wikipedia....leister_Crowley He is a celebrity in the occult world, more so then any other human in my opinion (if he was human)
And the Co- producer "Danny Mason"
Pretty simple, Mason... Freemason... Like they guy beheading people with the apron on in the trailer.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Someone asked me "Are you saying that Martial Law is around the corner? What will be the premise?"
> 
> My answer
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2015)

stllhrre said:


> www.facebook.com/adam.buck969


Ban Mainliner again?


----------



## Growan (May 12, 2015)

Fuck me Tyler, are you still banging heads with Goatdiver?!?
Fair play sir, you are a tenacious and hardy individual.


----------



## Johnny1120 (May 12, 2015)

As a rule, I stay out of religious discussions because they always tend to be pointless as neither side of discussion has any intention of being swayed to the others viewpoint. In this case, I'm choosing to make an exception. I am a former Christian and former deacon of a church. I graduated from Liberty University with a minor in theology (actually almost everyone graduating from Liberty University ends up with a minor in theology). Ghostdriver seems to assume that no one has heard of the religious texts that did not become part of the canon and the dead sea scrolls. This is not the case, there is a wealth of information on these texts, including studies that review the texts in their original Hebrew (old testament) or Greek (most of the new testament). I started at Liberty University as a Christian, but the more I learned about the bible and Christianity, the less I felt I should be a Christian.

One of the biggest criticisms about the bible is that it was written by man. The question I pose to you is this: if Jesus existed and was the son of God (actually he was God according the scripture involving the trinity), then why would he not take the opportunity to write a book himself? Based on the scriptures Jesus was educated so it is safe to assume he was literate. He had the opportunity as his ministry did not start until he was well into adulthood. Yet, not only did Jesus not write anything down (apparently not even a shopping list), but his followers waited until years after his death to write their accounts of his life. To me this just does not make sense; God would have had the opportunity to resolve countless doubts and arguments, but according to Christian myth, he just chose not to.

There are a number of other issues with the scriptures (and I mean all the scriptures, not just those part of canon), but really how many counterpoints do you need before the whole myth begins to unravel?

If Christianity works for you, stick with it. But if you have questions, don't be afraid to seek answers even if they challenge you preconceptions about what you previously accepted as truth.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 15, 2015)

GOD did write THE HOLY BIBLE.

GOD has been using scribes to write for HIM for a long time, think of Enoch for example. Enoch the scribe of righteousness mentioned in Jude and in the old testament.

It was written by people who actually met GOD.

John of Patmos in Revelation is a example and Jude http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jude_(brother_of_Jesus) who is the brother of JESUS CHRIST THE LORD.


The sheer madness of believing a theory which hasn't been invented yet, compared to the TRURTH which time is recorded by JESUS CHRIST THE LORD is....... blaspheme...... and..... insanity....


----------



## Johnny1120 (May 15, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD did write THE HOLY BIBLE.
> 
> GOD has been using scribes to write for HIM for a long time, think of Enoch for example. Enoch the scribe of righteousness mentioned in Jude and in the old testament.
> 
> ...


Well, since you put it that way ... if they actually met God ... oh wait, I have no problem with blaspheme, and the bible itself encourages people to research it. It was definitely man that determined what texts became part of canon (or did they also have an appointment with God before deciding what to keep?) Not to mention that you completely skirted around the question of why Jesus never wrote anything. 

Taking the story of Jesus from the beginning, where Joseph and Mary travelled to Bethlehem is one of the areas of the bible that does not hold water. According to the myth, Joseph and Mary were travelling back to Joseph's home town for the Roman Census. Now the Romans did conduct censuses and they were well documented for the time period. However, there is no documented case of a census ever conducted that required people to travel back to their place of birth; nor would such a census serve any logical purpose. The idea that we should accept this book on faith despite its contradictions with the rest of documented history is presumptuous at best. Assuming that you can just say "God told them what to say" is a failure to fulfill the Great Commission as it will not turn anyone to Christianity. 

Again, the more you know about the bible, the less you are likely to believe in it.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 15, 2015)

*"It's easier to fool people...than convince them that they have been fooled''*  mark twain


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2015)

Johnny1120 said:


> Well, since you put it that way ... if they actually met God ... oh wait, I have no problem with blaspheme, and the bible itself encourages people to research it. It was definitely man that determined what texts became part of canon (or did they also have an appointment with God before deciding what to keep?) Not to mention that you completely skirted around the question of why Jesus never wrote anything.
> 
> Taking the story of Jesus from the beginning, where Joseph and Mary travelled to Bethlehem is one of the areas of the bible that does not hold water. According to the myth, Joseph and Mary were travelling back to Joseph's home town for the Roman Census. Now the Romans did conduct censuses and they were well documented for the time period. However, there is no documented case of a census ever conducted that required people to travel back to their place of birth; nor would such a census serve any logical purpose. The idea that we should accept this book on faith despite its contradictions with the rest of documented history is presumptuous at best. Assuming that you can just say "God told them what to say" is a failure to fulfill the Great Commission as it will not turn anyone to Christianity.
> 
> Again, the more you know about the bible, the less you are likely to believe in it.


Joseph is in the lineage of King David, he is someone very important.

There was a great Taxing and great number of babies murdered by King Herod.

All of these things were done by "illuminati" (Yes the Illuminati existed then)

You see the Illuminati is run by Satan, and by evil spirits and even living half fallen angel / human aka "Nephilim" which reside in physical form until killed which then becomes "Evil Spirits" which is commonly called "Ghost" in todays culture.

These events were unprecedented in History, they were made in a effort to kill JESUS CHRIST THE LORD in a attempt to stop GOD's sacrifice which would defeat Satan and Sin.

I believe there has been a lots of failed attempts in time traveling by Evil beings to achieve this.

Here is a picture of the world renowned "Massacre Of The Innocent" you can see "they" have no limits to the evil they are willing to do.

Ummmm it's not working but please Google "Massacre Of The Innocent" to find the painting.


But of course if they weren't insane they would know that they aren't going to "beat or out smart" the Omnipotent GOD, LORD JESUS CHRIST the Creator..


Pen of a ready writer got his name from THE HOLY BIBLE.

Psalm 45:1King James Version (KJV)
45 My heart is inditing a good matter: I speak of the things which I have made touching the king: my tongue is the pen of a ready writer.

He might not be human...

Their meaningless speech will only fool those who wish to do evil and are looking for a excuse.
But of course you wouldn't be fooling anyone then.
The humans merely have let you play a role of the lie hoping their excuse will trick GOD. But GOD cannot be tricked.






Your time is short demons, and your punishment will be never ending.
As melting metal in a furnace so shall be their punishment, which has no end.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2015)

I can do all things through CHRIST JESUS who is THE LORD.

10 And Elijah answered and said to the captain of fifty, If I be a man of God, then let fire come down from heaven, and consume thee and thy fifty. And there came down fire from heaven, and consumed him and his fifty.
2 Kings 1 King James Version (KJV)


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Johnny1120 (May 16, 2015)

Not sure how that was a reply to my post. Maybe we just need to agree to disagree.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 16, 2015)

If you have darkness, how dark is that darkness?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> If you have darkness, how dark is that darkness?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 17, 2015)

Johnny1120 said:


> Not sure how that was a reply to my post. Maybe we just need to agree to disagree.


GD isn't really into responding to posts, especially the thoughtful ones like yours. That would require her to think outside her comfortable, comic book little world. She is just another delusional fool who takes a short cut to belief because it comforts her lazy mind, as opposed to doing the arduous work of gathering all available data, verifying the credible bits, and applying reason and logic to form her beliefs. GD is utterly devoid of even rudimentary critical thinking skills. On the other hand, she does have a tremendous singing voice...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 17, 2015)

Yeah I did answer your question there was a taxing being held not a census, and I explained why.
And to the being with the "Brad Pitt" avatar I'm a man not a women.
As for your other question, there is water in Bethlehem... I didn't think I needed to even answer that.


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (May 17, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Joseph is in the lineage of King David, he is someone very important.
> 
> There was a great Taxing and great number of babies murdered by King Herod.
> 
> ...


  *how long did it take you to know that ?*


----------



## Johnny1120 (May 18, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Yeah I did answer your question there was a taxing being held not a census, and I explained why.
> And to the being with the "Brad Pitt" avatar I'm a man not a women.
> As for your other question, there is water in Bethlehem... I didn't think I needed to even answer that.


I just re-read my posts, and I'm certain I never asked anything about there being water in Bethlehem. As for the taxing, that is contrary to what the scriptures report as the reason Joseph and Mary were traveling to Bethlehem. There was a killing of children by King Herod, for which there is supporting documentation, but there was no mention of this being the reason Joseph and Mary travelled. The early Greek words for "census" and "taxes" are not similar, so this would not have been mistaken in translation.

Whereas Tyler made the mistake of thinking you were a woman, your writing style made it clear that you are male. You limit who may view your profile though, so I can see the mistake.


----------



## Johnny1120 (May 18, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Yeah I did answer your question there was a taxing being held not a census, and I explained why.
> And to the being with the "Brad Pitt" avatar I'm a man not a women.
> As for your other question, there is water in Bethlehem... I didn't think I needed to even answer that.


BTW, the question you did not answer is why Jesus, God made flesh according to the myth, did not write a book of the bible himself. This would have seemed like a golden opportunity to relate God's ideas without a middle man scribe messing it up through translation, but for whatever reason Jesus never wrote any scriptures.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 18, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2015)

Johnny1120 said:


> I just re-read my posts, and I'm certain I never asked anything about there being water in Bethlehem. As for the taxing, that is contrary to what the scriptures report as the reason Joseph and Mary were traveling to Bethlehem. There was a killing of children by King Herod, for which there is supporting documentation, but there was no mention of this being the reason Joseph and Mary travelled. The early Greek words for "census" and "taxes" are not similar, so this would not have been mistaken in translation.
> 
> Whereas Tyler made the mistake of thinking you were a woman, your writing style made it clear that you are male. You limit who may view your profile though, so I can see the mistake.



That's contrary to what Scriptures teach? Really?.... Have you ever read THE HOLY BIBLE?

Luke 2 King James Version (KJV)
2 And it came to pass in those days, that there went out a decree from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be taxed.
2 (And this taxing was first made when Cyrenius was governor of Syria.)
3 And all went to be taxed, every one into his own city.
4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, out of the city of Nazareth, into Judaea, unto the city of David, which is called Bethlehem; (because he was of the house and lineage of David


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2015)

GOD provides all the answers for everything.

Demons/trolls/Satanist provide no answers for anything, and no alternative theory to creation, and can't find anything inaccurate with GOD's Word Written down in THE HOLY BIBLE.

Their explanation for Creation (doesn't exist)

Their reasoning for saying JESUS didn't die for the Sins of mankind is none other then.....

Because "I'm right, and your wrong"

I have a funny picture of a Skinny Alien Demon saying it but it won't post... too bad...


----------



## Johnny1120 (May 19, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> GOD provides all the answers for everything.
> 
> Demons/trolls/Satanist provide no answers for anything, and no alternative theory to creation, and can't find anything inaccurate with GOD's Word Written down in THE HOLY BIBLE.
> 
> ...


And yet you cannot answer the simplest of questions, why did Jesus not write ANYTHING? Yes, I have read the bible, and in fact I've studied the bible while at Liberty University. You obviously haven't or you would know that the King James version of the bible is the worst translation, influenced by King James to say what he needed it to say at the time. Your incorrect in the taxing, but that is not relevant because there is no documentation outside of the bible that the Romans ever taxed anyone outside the city they lived either (again, what would be the logical purpose). 

People have found literally hundreds of flaws in the bible, and there are as many web sites that document these flaws. You can choose to believe the bible, despite its obvious flaws, and ignore everything ever written outside of the bible, after all that is what was done during the dark ages. That is your choice. Anyone who objectively studies the bible will come to the same conclusion I did; it is a wonderful piece of literature, but nothing more. If you want to convince anyone else, you have to come up with something better than "the bible says so".


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2015)

JESUS is GOD

HE said it HIMSELF and it's written throughout THE HOLY BIBLE, HE is THE LORD not a Lord, HE is LORD from THE HOLY BIBLE





ghostdriver said:


> GOD did write THE HOLY BIBLE.
> 
> GOD has been using scribes to write for HIM for a long time, think of Enoch for example. Enoch the scribe of righteousness mentioned in Jude and in the old testament.
> 
> ...



THE HOLY SPIRIT which is GOD is in every man who wrote down GOD's words so again, JESUS did write THE HOLY BIBLE.

And you tell me I'm wrong about what THE HOLY BIBLE says when in the posted above I copied and pasted the verse.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2015)

Johnny1120 said:


> Well, since you put it that way ... if they actually met God ... oh wait, I have no problem with blaspheme, and the bible itself encourages people to research it. It was definitely man that determined what texts became part of canon (or did they also have an appointment with God before deciding what to keep?) Not to mention that you completely skirted around the question of why Jesus never wrote anything.
> 
> Taking the story of Jesus from the beginning, where Joseph and Mary travelled to Bethlehem is one of the areas of the bible that does not hold water. According to the myth, Joseph and Mary were travelling back to Joseph's home town for the Roman Census. Now the Romans did conduct censuses and they were well documented for the time period. However, there is no documented case of a census ever conducted that required people to travel back to their place of birth; nor would such a census serve any logical purpose. The idea that we should accept this book on faith despite its contradictions with the rest of documented history is presumptuous at best. Assuming that you can just say "God told them what to say" is a failure to fulfill the Great Commission as it will not turn anyone to Christianity.
> 
> Again, the more you know about the bible, the less you are likely to believe in it.





Johnny1120 said:


> I just re-read my posts, and I'm certain I never asked anything about there being water in Bethlehem. As for the taxing, that is contrary to what the scriptures report as the reason Joseph and Mary were traveling to Bethlehem. There was a killing of children by King Herod, for which there is supporting documentation, but there was no mention of this being the reason Joseph and Mary travelled. The early Greek words for "census" and "taxes" are not similar, so this would not have been mistaken in translation.
> 
> Whereas Tyler made the mistake of thinking you were a woman, your writing style made it clear that you are male. You limit who may view your profile though, so I can see the mistake.



Very contradicting, very wrong, I see spam is the only weapon here...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2015)

JESUS is GOD, HE was the one who died on the Cross, wrote THE HOLY BIBLE

John 14:8-21King James Version (KJV)
8 Philip saith unto him, Lord, show us the Father, and it sufficeth us.
9 Jesus saith unto him, Have I been so long time with you, and yet hast thou not known me, Philip? he that hath seen me hath seen the Father; and how sayest thou then, Show us the Father?
10 Believest thou not that I am in the Father, and the Father in me? the words that I speak unto you I speak not of myself: but the Father that dwelleth in me, he doeth the works.
11 Believe me that I am in the Father, and the Father in me: or else believe me for the very works' sake.
1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)
7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one.
John 1:14King James Version (KJV)
14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.
I could go on and on but I feel this is enough as I have a lot to discuss.

Now we all have freewill, yes GOD knows what we will do but that doesn't mean we don't have freewill. In fact if GOD knowing what we will do is always self evident and by GOD not knowing our minds would create a paradox.

So GOD made this reality which is to allow our Spirit to interact on a physical level to make our decisions come into reality.

GOD chooses who HE wants to be saved, and every single person who HE choses will be saved.
GOD has brought delusion upon the people who HE does not want to save, the people who do not want to change, who won't change despite what GOD did on the cross.

They are proud of their Sin and will not deem it evil.
So this is why GOD is mysterious, this is clearly repeated in THE HOLY BIBLE

Luke 1 King James Version (KJV)
51 He hath shewed strength with his arm; he hath scattered the proud in the imagination of their hearts.

Matthew 13 King James Version (KJV)
10 And the disciples came, and said unto him, Why speakest thou unto them in parables?
11 He answered and said unto them, Because it is given unto you to know the mysteries of the kingdom of heaven, but to them it is not given.
12 For whosoever hath, to him shall be given, and he shall have more abundance: but whosoever hath not, from him shall be taken away even that he hath.
13 Therefore speak I to them in parables: because they seeing see not; and hearing they hear not, neither do they understand.
14 And in them is fulfilled the prophecy of Esaias, which saith, By hearing ye shall hear, and shall not understand; and seeing ye shall see, and shall not perceive:
15 For this people's heart is waxed gross, and their ears are dull of hearing, and their eyes they have closed; lest at any time they should see with their eyes and hear with their ears, and should understand with their heart, and should be converted, and I should heal them.
Okay so GOD choses who HE wants to understand, so they will go and repent and have no more Sin addiction.
Here is one more verse
14 These shall make war with the Lamb, and the Lamb shall overcome them: for he is Lord of lords, and King of kings: and they that are with him are called, and chosen, and faithful.


Revelation 17
So GOD is very mysterious for this reason, and when GOD did things it was for HIS children to learn and confuse the proud of heart who love their Sin addiction so they will not repent.

This explains this verse in Matthew 26
39 And he went a little farther, and fell on his face, and prayed, saying, O my Father, if it be possible, let this cup pass from me: nevertheless not as I will, but as thou wilt.
40 And he cometh unto the disciples, and findeth them asleep, and saith unto Peter, What, could ye not watch with me one hour?
41 Watch and pray, that ye enter not into temptation: the spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak.


Now JESUS is the Son Of GOD, because HE comes from GOD, similar to how mans children come from them, however different because this isn't two peoples kid, this is GOD's Spirit in the flesh, JESUS was with GOD in the beginning as mentioned in John above and as mentioned in Genesis GOD is talking to JESUS the Word of GOD when GOD said


Genesis 1:26King James Version (KJV)
26 And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness: and let them have dominion over the fish of the sea, and over the fowl of the air, and over the cattle, and over all the earth, and over every creeping thing that creepeth upon the earth.


So it's not uncommon for GOD and the Word to speak to each other, and when it happens it is for us to learn why this is happening knowing that the three FATHER, SON, and the HOLY SPIRIT are one.
When GOD is talking in Matthew it is for HIS children to learn the difference between GOD and man, and how the Spirit is willing, but the flesh is weak, to stay in prayer so we don't fall into temptation, that GOD knew HE was going to be Sacrificed, that we should want GOD's will not ours.
When GOD does something it has purpose.
When GOD said in Matthew

Matthew 27:46King James Version (KJV)
46 And about the ninth hour Jesus cried with a loud voice, saying, Eli, Eli, lama sabachthani? that is to say, My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me?
This is for the same reason to teach HIS children, and confuse the proud of heart (proud of Sin thinks JESUS CHRIST sacrifice was in vain and evil isn't well... evil...)

This teaches HIS children to stop and think about why GOD is on the cross for you, why JESUS CHRIST is being tortured in one of the worst possible ways, GOD has sacrificed himself in the flesh for our Sins.

It's also the beginning of another verse of Scripture which talks about the pain HIS children go through, and shows us that GOD went through one of the worst deaths recorded in history, and did it sinless, for HIS children, with the power to stop it.

Psalm 22 King James Version (KJV)
22 My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me? why art thou so far from helping me, and from the words of my roaring?
Hallelujah Glory to JESUS CHRIST THE LORD who has defeated all Evil.
12 His eyes were as a flame of fire, and on his head were many crowns; and he had a name written, that no man knew, but he himself.
13 And he was clothed with a vesture dipped in blood: and his name is called The Word of God.
14 And the armies which were in heaven followed him upon white horses, clothed in fine linen, white and clean.
15 And out of his mouth goeth a sharp sword, that with it he should smite the nations: and he shall rule them with a rod of iron: and he treadeth the winepress of the fierceness and wrath of Almighty God.
16 And he hath on his vesture and on his thigh a name written, King Of Kings, And Lord Of Lords.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 19, 2015)

So I ran into a dead end on one of my hobby projects, but in the meantime what would you guys rather see first the previous Pope shapeshifting or one of the Royals from the UK?


----------



## Pinworm (May 19, 2015)

Shapeshifting Pope sounds kinda interesting...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 22, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 22, 2015)

I went completely blind.


I felt "indescribable" and then clearer then I'm looking at this screen I saw bright white light, and it appeared as if I was standing on a road, and this "road" looked smooth as a ice skating rink and it sparkled the way a river does on a sunny summer day with all kinds of glimmering colors. You know those nice muscle cars with candy paint lol that glitter can't compare to this shimmer effect it was awesome.




And it looked like it was made of gold. Not bricks but smooth gold and on the sides was foliage, and on each sides of the foliage was giant structures.


And they were made of what looked like solid pearl like the road; that is solid without bricks appearing as if molded.


They ascended out of the view of my vision, they both had balconies and they ran parallel with the foliage and road. And when upon looking down the road I saw what appeared light. And the light was incomparably more bright then the sun, but it was whiter then the snow. It didn't hurt to look at however in fact it was the greatest moment in my life.




I was frantically looking around and saw the light casted no shadows, this light completely engulfed everything. Then suddenly I saw nothing, I felt completely normal and then within ten seconds I began to see.


I don't know anything about this "John" guy but this clip explains why this happened good.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 25, 2015)

memorial day huh?

Did you know America has not declared War since WW2? Did you know Hitler when he took office he burned down his own building to blame it on terrorist to get rid of peoples civil rights? Did you know Bush made the same speech Hitler did after 911 and signing the "Patriot Act"

Did you Hitler didn't declare War with a actually Country ether they were faceless enemies in the beginning like "isis"

These groups are made to create fear and to force people to surrender their rights, with their "Your with us, or with the Terrorist" mentality. (Bush actually said that.)

I guess history is forced to repeat it self unless people learn from others mistakes.

I also guess it easier to trick people then to convince them they have been tricked.





 - Building behind reporter to the right while she is reporting is has collapsed due to fire....


Video of building 7 detonation fall no fire






The story of the other two towers first 30 seconds audio blurry because of loud explosive sound


----------



## ghostdriver (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Joedank (May 26, 2015)

horses and water ....


----------



## tyler.durden (May 27, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Very contradicting, very wrong, I see spam is the only weapon here...


Spam has always been your only tool which is good, it guarantees not even the gullible will be taken in by your insanity. You should really speak to a psychiatrist, even a christian one may help...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2015)

Philippians 2 King James Version (KJV)
2 If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,
2 Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.
3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.
4 Look not every man on his own things, but every man also on the things of others.
5 Let this mind be in you, which was also in Christ Jesus:
6 Who, being in the form of God, thought it not robbery to be equal with God:
7 But made himself of no reputation, and took upon him the form of a servant, and was made in the likeness of men:
8 And being found in fashion as a man, he humbled himself, and became obedient unto death, even the death of the cross.


----------



## ghostdriver (May 29, 2015)

Spam? lol you have been spamming my thread since the first page lol...

Did you not notice baby George demon hands or something? Was it too fast for you?

It helps when you know what to look for...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Spam? lol you have been spamming my thread since the first page lol...
> 
> Did you not notice baby George demon hands or something? Was it too fast for you?
> 
> It helps when you know what to look for...


I haven't watched any nonsense you've posted since you refused to answer my question (asked multiple times) last year. So, here it is again. Knowing that there are videos containing factual information on YT, and videos containing complete bullshit, what is your method for discerning one type of video from the other? If you cannot answer this simple question, why should any members trust that the info you present is accurate, as opposed to crazy spam you simply pull from your ass?


----------



## heckler73 (May 30, 2015)

Holy crap!
The Goose is still loose?  
I thought he flew south for the winter...
and spring,
and summer, 
and fall,
and winter,
and...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 30, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Philippians 2 King James Version (KJV)
> 2 If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies,
> 2 Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.
> 3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory; but in lowliness of mind let each esteem other better than themselves.
> ...


----------



## ghostdriver (May 30, 2015)

Never forget GOD died for your Sin.

In the form of a man

Painfully until HIS last breath on Earth.

And HE did it to blot out your Sins

And remember them no longer.

Isaiah 43:25King James Version (KJV)
25 I, even I, am he that blotteth out thy transgressions for mine own sake, and will not remember thy sins

You can repent now and be saved *forever.*

End your Sin addiction

Once you are saved don't forget it, GOD set you free, you are free indeed.
John 8 King James Version (KJV)

36 If the Son therefore shall make you free, ye shall be free indeed.
Also Saturday is the Sabbath not Sunday like The Roman Pagan Church says.








Does your Church tell people Sunday is the Sabbath?

I will go over the evil deeds of this Church another time.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 4, 2015)

I will be making a updated index


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 7, 2015)

Great. I was just thinking to myself, 'How the hell do I organize all the amazingly insightful crackpottery that GD posts?' Looks like you'll be doing it for us. You're a credit to this forum, and thanks for the updates...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 7, 2015)

Stay tuned for new videos!

Demons on tape and underground bases...

But what to do first.... I'm thinking demons...


----------



## charface (Jun 7, 2015)

I am that I am bitches!


----------



## justugh (Jun 8, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Stay tuned for new videos!
> 
> Demons on tape and underground bases...
> 
> But what to do first.... I'm thinking demons...


if u are doing demons are u doing a cross section for names cross linking the names to description

and what text/cultures/regions/time period ....are u using 

side note what is your thoughts on King Solomon works .......as that was the original widely accepted work ........i have not finished china yet but same with different views on effects (how why and what to do to fix it) .....next is india (jewish india china are the 3 oldest cultures on the planet )......if u are a bible thumper then u know 2 

and i got to ask are u going to cross link that with aliens description ( got to think in the mind set of a simpler person before science and extend periods of schooling)


----------



## thepenofareadywriter (Jun 8, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Stay tuned for new videos!
> 
> Demons on tape and underground bases...
> 
> But what to do first.... I'm thinking demons...


maybe you could tell everyone what yhwh or yhvh is...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2015)

I wasn't going to do another shapeshifting video, I have some other projects in mind but when this video seemed to of been removed from utube, and I did already record it, I might as well repost it.







And I already posted this but it will probably make it more easy when I make a index


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2015)

thepenofareadywriter said:


> maybe you could tell everyone what yhwh or yhvh is...



I will I'm so sick of explaining that to the trolls on utube over and over... A link to a video would be useful..



charface said:


> I am that I am bitches!


yes we got it your a freemason....


Obviously you know that's blaspheme because that's what GOD said in THE HOLY BIBLE right?

All of your rituals are just based on what GOD hates in THE HOLY BIBLE.

You know that right?

You know that because Satan runs the group and this way he can bring more demonic presence in your life and your family's life.

If you don't want me to talk about your gang don't "Represent" your gang here.

Freemason is just a Satanic gang which I will not be intimidated by.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 8, 2015)

Joshua 23:10King James Version (KJV)
10 One man of you shall chase a thousand: for the Lord your God, he it is that fighteth for you, as he hath promised you.


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> I will I'm so sick of explaining that to the trolls on utube over and over... A link to a video would be useful..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not a Freemason at all.
I'm reasonably priced at best.


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2015)

And its not a gang, its a club.
for tax and legal purposes.
I thought you new this stuff.


----------



## justugh (Jun 9, 2015)

free masons have no power at this point ......back in history aye they had some major pull but since the 1950's and them spot lights it became more like the Buffalo lodge from The Flintstones cartoons

i know ppl that are part of the 33 degree or is the 32 degree ......they are morons they do not make any choices that effects anyone lives anymore ........it is just a club for men to hang out like a biker club

the one u should be ranting about is the world bank or MJ13 or G8


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 9, 2015)

Jesus likes girls to get it in the ass...






And GD, we already know. These women are obviously satanic, alien, free mason shape-shifters sent by the pope...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 10, 2015)

Underwater Pyramid In Bermuda Triangle? "Illuminati" Cover Up?






Got Unicorns?


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 10, 2015)

This is one of my favs

The Moon matrix


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 10, 2015)

Look, will smith can fly! He must be a demon, why isn't anyone talking about this???


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 11, 2015)

Satanic, Shape-shifting aliens found at the bottom of the ocean. Think satan can't swim? Think again -


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 12, 2015)

Still need a updated index I know...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 12, 2015)

Wait a second...
We have seen these large skulls before!






--- Don't miss the news clip at the end!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## MeinPorsche (Jun 22, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


>


I saw on cnn, they were showing the picture of the guys who escaped and they were fading the picture out to go to another picture constantly every few seconds and there was a red bar in the second picture that went right over the inmate's eyes and it made them look like devils with red eyes. 

The search for these guys costs at least $1 million everyday and the infrared helicopter cameras are being used to collect data on the upstate New Yorkers. They are being data collected en masse against their will. Excuses, excuses, excuses.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 25, 2015)

MeinPorsche said:


> I saw on cnn, they were showing the picture of the guys who escaped and they were fading the picture out to go to another picture constantly every few seconds and there was a red bar in the second picture that went right over the inmate's eyes and it made them look like devils with red eyes.
> 
> The search for these guys costs at least $1 million everyday and the infrared helicopter cameras are being used to collect data on the upstate New Yorkers. They are being data collected en masse against their will. Excuses, excuses, excuses.


LOL Wait till you see the next video...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jun 28, 2015)

GOD forbids sex before marriage, adultry, homosexuality, masterbation and these reasons is why GOD died on the cross in the flesh of a man. GOD said HE forgives and completely forgets about it, but commands us not to because that's not how things are in Heaven. (for one of the many reasons) I would be happy to explain why GOD forbids homosexuality. Here are just a few..

The health risk of living a homosexual life In 2012, men who have sex with men (MSM) accounted for 75% of primary and secondary syphilis cases in the United States. MSM often are diagnosed with other STDs, including chlamydia and gonorrhea infections. This is a linkhttp://www.cdc.gov/msmhealth/STD.htm

Another reason is GOD made the idea of a "family" each person playing a role. The statistics for demostic violence in homosexual marriages is very revealing. "The National Violence Against Women survey found that 21.5 percent of men and 35.4 percent of women living with a same-sex partner experienced intimate-partner physical violence in their lifetimes, compared with 7.1% and 20.4% for men and women, respectively, with a history of only opposite-sex cohabitation. Transgender respondents had an incidence of 34.6 percent over a lifetime according to a Massachusetts survey. Here is that link http://www.advocate.com/.../2-studies-prove-domestic...

Did you know that many people even kill themselves after having these homosexual experience?https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suicide_among_LGBT_youth

Do you know that I'm merely stating facts and I in no way have said any insults? Because when I say GOD I'm talking about JESUS CHRIST who is GOD. No one can change that.
And when I show statistics this is me again stating information.

Yet I believe this will somehow offened someone who will reply with a ad hominem attack, and avoid a discussion. Because in todays society it seems acceptable to verbally attack Christians and label them as ignorant bigots when the real Christians

(which are taught to treat others the way they would want to be treated)

are being harassed, and sued because they won't attend a "Gay Wedding" because GOD forbids it.

Their children are being fed this brainwashing in elementary school here is the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3zEC97E2kw

GOD is coming soon...


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry I haven't gotten to the index yet. 

Things have been rough.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi, ghostdriver.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello "Pinworm"



media]https://www.youtube.com/watch… 
Sorry it has taken me so long, I keep expecting to find the "perfect time" but I guess any time I have free time would be a "good" time.

I went completely blind.

I felt "indescribable" and then clearer then I'm looking at this screen I saw bright white light, and it appeared as if I was standing on a road, and this "road" looked smooth as a ice skating rink and it sparkled the way a river does on a sunny summer day with all kinds of glimmering colors.

And it looked like it was made of gold. Not bricks but smooth gold and on the sides was foliage, and on each sides of the foliage was giant structures.

And they were made of what looked like solid pearl like the road; that is solid without bricks appearing as if molded.

They ascended out of the view of my vision, they both had balconies and they ran parallel with the foliage and road. And when upon looking down the road I saw what appeared light. And the light was incomparably more bright then the sun, but it was whiter then the snow. It didn't hurt to look at however in fact it was the greatest moment in my life.

I was frantically looking around and saw the light casted no shadows, this light completely engulfed everything. Then suddenly I saw nothing, I felt completely normal and then within ten seconds I began to see.

Then I read what I saw in THE HOLY BIBLE

Revelation 21 King James Version (KJV)

21 And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea.

21 And the twelve gates were twelve pearls: every several gate was of one pearl: and the street of the city was pure gold, as it were transparent glass.

22 And I saw no temple therein: for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are the temple of it.

23 And the city had no need of the sun, neither of the moon, to shine in it: for the glory of God did lighten it, and the Lamb is the light thereof.

24 And the nations of them which are saved shall walk in the light of it: and the kings of the earth do bring their glory and honour into it.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNmg9tafULY[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYnagHsbVww[/media]

The Book Of Enoch is part of THE HOLY BIBLE removed by Constantine the Emperor of Rome during the Crusades which killed real Christians, so they could make their pagan Roman Catholic Religion.
Which was found in the Dead Sea commonly called "The Dead Sea Scrolls"

GOD being omnipotent knew this would happen which is why THE HOLY BIBLE quotes from these missing chapters to prove the authenticity.

GOD also being omnipotent had his servants bury this Scripture. Some people were buried with older version of THE HOLY BIBLE without the missing Scripture removed by Rome.

GOD also being omnipotent chose for this to happen, and says so in the Scripture which has been removed aka (Book Of Enoch) as shown here

"1 The words of the blessing of Enoch, wherewith he blessed the elect and righteous, who will be 2 living in the day of tribulation, when all the wicked and godless are to be removed. And he took up his parable and said -Enoch a righteous man, whose eyes were opened by God, saw the vision of the Holy One in the heavens, which the angels showed me, and from them I heard everything, and from them I understood as I saw, but not for this generation, but for a remote one which is 3 for to come. Concerning the elect I said, and took up my parable concerning them:"

A "remote generation", meaning this generation

Here is Scripture from GOD confirming the validity of these Scriptures.

Jude KJV

14 And Enoch also, the seventh from Adam, prophesied of these, saying, Behold, the Lord cometh with ten thousands of his saints,
15 To execute judgment upon all, and to convince all that are ungodly among them of all their ungodly deeds which they have ungodly committed, and of all their hard speeches which ungodly sinners have spoken against him.

Here is what was translated from the "Dead Sea Scrolls"

Book Of Enoch Section 1

9 And behold! He cometh with ten thousands of His holy ones
To execute judgement upon all,
And to destroy all the ungodly:
And to convict all flesh
Of all the works of their ungodliness which they have ungodly committed,
And of all the hard things which ungodly sinners have spoken against Him.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is a video I made of some of The Book Of Enoch
https://www.youtube....h?v=PLoDsOXG6C0
Here is a link the whole translation

http://www.hiddenbib...och/online.html

They also removed the testament of Solomon. Which is also mentioned throughout THE HOLY BIBLE. Along with the Book Of Jasher.

These missing chapters will explain a lot about GOD, Heaven, and the Fallen Angels, The Nephilim, The Dead Nephilim which are evil spirits, and demons which they make.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE74g9tpBYE[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ynwxX9uVeA[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_nz6QUdtsM[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EPQUvEz4fg[/media]

They kill people, and what to kill more people...

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1rgNCgYS60[/media]

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srDNLUSuWeI[/media]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgia_Guidestones

Jade Helm 15

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfHGwPHg818


----------



## testiclees (Jul 6, 2015)

bro way back on page one you compare knowledge about god with knowledge about evolution. You fail the basic test of reason. Seek common sense which is not forbidden but from you is hidden.

That 9/11 stuff is plain assholery.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh by exposing the lies of evolution I fail? No...

Your ad hominem attack means nothing in a intelligent conversation.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 8, 2015)

Thought I would repost from page 95 

As is common knowledge now that the World Trade Centers were demolished using thermite and demolition explosions. You don't have to be a demolition expert to see that. The way it fell, the explosive chargers could be literally seen and heard. Which is why the building collapsed on itself
in such a perfect way. Also massive amounts of Thermite which would NEVER be in the World Trade or in any of the Planes, was found at ground zero and continued to burn for weeks after the collapse on ground zero. However don't take my word watch the video and listen to a demolition expert from the biggest demolition franchise in the World. 



What you didn't probably see or know about was the " Mysterious Ball" Seen here: 



from 1:53 at the top right corner you can see this "Mysterious Ball" come into view and literally attack the second World Trade Center.
However in this clip we no plane, no "Mysterious Ball" and No flight 175..




Now both planes that hit the World Trade were Boeing 767's. These commercial Airliners are always painted white and are very noticeable and obvious. This is a video of the first strike on The World Trade Towers which shows a Boeing 767 crash.
However flight 175 was completely black. ( The first plane appeared white, however I will not be covering the first flight because there is only one video and it's very brief)
This is a video of the completely black plane "phasing into the World Trade"




 Pause at 33 seconds... Interesting how the building is able is eat the plane.
Here is another angle where flight 175's wing magically disappears: 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wF74zTLjNg - From 1:50 on the "mysterious ball attacks World Trade" The Reporter : "There telling us to back off" They saw something the Devils and Satanist didn't want you to see.
This is what really *happened. *Fallen Angels can transform into basically anything. We know this from THE HOLY BIBLE we also know this from UFO footage. They can even transform into a car or plane. How do you think Transformers got it's idea? The name Megatron is no coincidence. Read THE HOLY BIBLE.
So these Devils can transform into anything. Balls of light, Spaceships, people, Animals Ect.
However doing these things require a lot of energy and the more people watching means the harder it is to remain in that form. Which is why some Camera's and people saw one thing, and different views another.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## vapeflame (Jul 8, 2015)

I think the truth about spirits, angels, gods and god is kind of secret,.

The devil is the new king of the universe, and wants to remain uncovered.

I still think the real god was the producer of spirit world, heaven and paradise.
He made spirits, angels and gods, eternal sprits, made for eternity in heaven.

The devil is the one, who hijacked angels frome heaven and incarnated them here on earth, just for rape, pleasure and to produce people. He wants to make people, his slaves and victims, also he uses people to hide the victims of rape and murder in heaven.
People are a mix of ugly and stupid devils and beautiful angels from heaven, i believe.

Why is this guy the devil ? Because he made people, means rape and torture for life, and reincarnation instead of going back to heaven.

The horrible of the story i heard is, to make people you got to kill someone in heaven, because to make people alive, you need a spirit, angel or goddes from heaven.

The worst crime ever, he steals their eternal life in heaven, and gives them the hell
of reincarnation. Do they come back, when they come back and how they come back is not clear. Reincarnation can make disabled, ugly and stupid for life, or even for eternity.

After the reincarnation they will be people or demons ( spirits of dead people ) forever.
Addicted to drugs and sex, even in heaven or paradise.

Our real life is in heaven, that here is the death cell of the devil ( creator of mankind ),
i believe. 

I think god was killed, the devil took his place and thats why satan can play god of the world. He is still there, as jehova he commits cruel crimes 24/7.

The creator of mankind is officially the devil, i red several times.

I think our new god is a pedophile, a rapist, a murderer and the reason for all pain, sorrows and crimes in the universe.

We are eternal spirits, when we don´t come back to heaven after death, we got to stay in hell, may be forever ?

He wants to keep us in hell, because we shouldn´t talk about his pervert crimes in heaven. Still murdering, raping and reincarnating of spirits in heaven, i heard.

Made a thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/is-god-dead.876571/


----------



## Rrog (Jul 8, 2015)

Next thing you'll be attending Hogworts School of Magic!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 8, 2015)

My GOD reigns. My GOD is the only GOD Hallelujah JESUS CHRIST is GOD. That's why we record time by HIM. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anno_Domini


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 8, 2015)

LORD KING JESUS CHRIST ALMIGHTY GOD. 

HE is coming behold the end draw near, repent ye sinners.


----------



## vapeflame (Jul 9, 2015)

Do you think the real god is the creator of mankind ?

Because, i heard the creator of mankind is the devil, and he needs an eternal spirit for the creation of people, that´s why it is the worst crime ever.


----------



## Rrog (Jul 9, 2015)

Holy shit, guys. I'd rather read about Hogworts


----------



## Aldine (Jul 9, 2015)

tip top toker said:


> So as i thought, you can offer zero proof, just your opinion. Unable to prove god exists, now there's a surprise. Oh wait.
> 
> And you preach to me as if you know my life. So surely you are aware that i attended church every week till my mid teens, was a serving boy, spent my summers at christian camp. But right, I have this mind set purely because i havn't tried.
> 
> ...


 There is proof of gods hand at work here on earth. Here is one example of just one such miracle. Darwin the boy who studied the way God works his creation methods in fine detail. I point to the great extinction of the dinosaurs by the impact in the Yukatan.
. the planet caught fire should of destroyed any and all complex life forms. there is ample evidence that it rained fire for months everywhere on earth correct? then how is that we have birds? By Darwins own evolutionary standards. birds should of taken 5 million of years to evolve from dinosaurs correct? then its safe to say that a birds mere existence is miraculous yes ? where did birds come from where is the evidence they evolved on this earthly plane? how did an animal that could not of survived the extinction by fire. Not only survive but evolve at rate that by darwin standards should of taken what 5 million years. Remember heaven is in another dimension intersecting with this one. All the observable universe is a engine for the doorway to that dimension. Now I'm going to use my tail as a tray to roll up a another og x nevils haze joint lol " PEACE & LOVE "
and enjoy a cheech and chong movie. #blogging101 #accompong #oldschoolba.com #cherrybomb


----------



## Aldine (Jul 9, 2015)

Rrog said:


> Holy shit, guys. I'd rather read about Hogworts





Rrog said:


> Holy shit, guys. I'd rather read about Hogworts





Rrog said:


> Holy shit, guys. I'd rather read about Hogworts





rollajoint said:


> When god taps me on the shoulder that's when ill give the prick a right hook & tell him how much shit he's caused !
> 
> 
> 
> PEACE LMAO !


I wouldn't want to be there for that one lol any who . what do you think the best environment for led growing should consist of? I wanted to try a test run of these new strain hoa bac and northern willy under led
#blogging101 #earlypurplekush #hoabac


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 10, 2015)

Page 117 recap and


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't edit the clip and just because it showed "Alex Jones" (who I believe is a shill) doesn't dismiss the evidence in the video of a Military Personal being told weapons will be taken during martial law.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 12, 2015)

[media]




See this is what I'm talking about Fallen Angels can shapeshift into anything. This is continuously talked about in THE HOLY BIBLE. The end of the World has come wake up humans!



 What you didn't probably see or know about was the " Mysterious Ball" Seen here:



from 1:53 at the top right corner you can see this "Mysterious Ball" come into view and literally attack the second World Trade Center.
However in this clip we no plane, no "Mysterious Ball" and No flight 175..




Now both planes that hit the World Trade were Boeing 767's. These commercial Airliners are always painted white and are very noticeable and obvious. This is a video of the first strike on The World Trade Towers which shows a Boeing 767 crash.
However flight 175 was completely black. ( The first plane appeared white, however I will not be covering the first flight because there is only one video and it's very brief)
This is a video of the completely black plane "phasing into the World Trade"




 Pause at 33 seconds... Interesting how the building is able is eat the plane.
Here is another angle where flight 175's wing magically disappears:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMkukzq3ypY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wF74zTLjNg - From 1:50 on the "mysterious ball attacks World Trade" The Reporter : "There telling us to back off" They saw something the Devils and Satanist didn't want you to see.
This is what really happened. Fallen Angels can transform into basically anything. We know this from THE HOLY BIBLE we also know this from UFO footage. They can even transform into a car or plane. How do you think Transformers got it's idea? The name Megatron is no coincidence. Read THE HOLY BIBLE.
So these Devils can transform into anything. Balls of light, Spaceships, people, Animals Ect.
However doing these things require a lot of energy and the more people watching means the harder it is to remain in that form. Which is why some Camera's and people saw one thing, and different views another.










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltBjDAdoZzo&index=4&list=PLXPxJ4XHlxdrKsMLQYtuvujlcPuN8zvnz
Quote
This happened to me and this is what I said before - Sorry it has taken me so long, I keep expecting to find the "perfect time" but I guess any time I have free time would be a "good" time.











I went completely blind.



I felt "indescribable" and then clearer then I'm looking at this screen I saw bright white light, and it appeared as if I was standing on a road, and this "road" looked smooth as a ice skating rink and it sparkled the way a river does on a sunny summer day with all kinds of glimmering colors.







And it looked like it was made of gold. Not bricks but smooth gold and on the sides was foliage, and on each sides of the foliage was giant structures.



And they were made of what looked like solid pearl like the road; that is solid without bricks appearing as if molded.



They ascended out of the view of my vision, they both had balconies and they ran parallel with the foliage and road. And when upon looking down the road I saw what appeared light. And the light was incomparably more bright then the sun, but it was whiter then the snow. It didn't hurt to look at however in fact it was the greatest moment in my life.







I was frantically looking around and saw the light casted no shadows, this light completely engulfed everything. Then suddenly I saw nothing, I felt completely normal and then within ten seconds I began to see.








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNmg9tafULY&list=PLXPxJ4XHlxdrKsMLQYtuvujlcPuN8zvnz&index=1



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYnagHsbVww&index=16&list=PLXPxJ4XHlxdrKsMLQYtuvujlcPuN8zvnz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ynwxX9uVeA&list=PLXPxJ4XHlxdqNuxSnai8ISoCt3iUh2ooJ&index=1


https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=fbuwCCiCG6M&index=4&list=PLXPxJ4XHlxdqNuxSnai8ISoCt3iUh2ooJ




The Book Of Enoch is part of THE HOLY BIBLE removed by Constantine the Emperor of Rome during the Crusades which killed real Christians, so they could make their pagan Roman Catholic Religion.

Which was found in the Dead Sea commonly called "The Dead Sea Scrolls"



GOD being omnipotent knew this would happen which is why THE HOLY BIBLE quotes from these missing chapters to prove the authenticity.



GOD also being omnipotent had his servants bury this Scripture. Some people were buried with older version of THE HOLY BIBLE without the missing Scripture removed by Rome.



GOD also being omnipotent chose for this to happen, and says so in the Scripture which has been removed aka (Book Of Enoch) as shown here



"1 The words of the blessing of Enoch, wherewith he blessed the elect and righteous, who will be 2 living in the day of tribulation, when all the wicked and godless are to be removed. And he took up his parable and said -Enoch a righteous man, whose eyes were opened by God, saw the vision of the Holy One in the heavens, which the angels showed me, and from them I heard everything, and from them I understood as I saw, but not for this generation, but for a remote one which is 3 for to come. Concerning the elect I said, and took up my parable concerning them:"



A "remote generation", meaning this generation



Here is Scripture from GOD confirming the validity of these Scriptures.



Jude KJV



14 And Enoch also, the seventh from Adam, prophesied of these, saying, Behold, the Lord cometh with ten thousands of his saints,

15 To execute judgment upon all, and to convince all that are ungodly among them of all their ungodly deeds which they have ungodly committed, and of all their hard speeches which ungodly sinners have spoken against him.



Here is what was translated from the "Dead Sea Scrolls"



Book Of Enoch Section 1



9 And behold! He cometh with ten thousands of His holy ones
To execute judgement upon all,
And to destroy all the ungodly:

And to convict all flesh
Of all the works of their ungodliness which they have ungodly committed,
And of all the hard things which ungodly sinners have spoken against Him.





Here is a video I made of some of The Book Of Enoch

http://www.hiddenbib...och/online.html





They also removed the testament of Solomon. Which is also mentioned throughout THE HOLY BIBLE. Along with the Book Of Jasher.



These missing chapters will explain a lot about GOD, Heaven, and the Fallen Angels, The Nephilim, The Dead Nephilim which are evil spirits, and demons which they make.





















They kill people, annd what to kill more people...






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srDNLUSuWeI



https://en.wikipedia...gia_Guidestones





Jade Helm 15


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 19, 2015)

Could be the mark of the beast. http://www.conspiracyclub.co/2015/03/25/americans-microchipped-by-2017-nbc-reports/


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2015)

Recently found footage of Hogwarts proves that sorcery is the true power of this world. I never would have believed it if not for this documentary. It's on YT, so it has to be true...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2015)

what do you think about this ghost?


----------



## charface (Jul 20, 2015)

Can you really excuse the fact that god is all powerful and could have unfolded this existence any way he wanted but chose the 
suffering of humans? I get it, he is testing us, freewill and all that.
Again if he is all powerful and chose that route I call bs.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jul 27, 2015)

Bring it... http://www.ephesians5-11.org/handshakes.htm


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 1, 2015)

Don't stop watching at the 2:30 mark I added the background song during UFO clip because of cursing, (it's very short on one clip) you are going to want to see all of this.. The guy speaking at the conference is the Canadian Minister Of Defense


----------



## charface (Aug 1, 2015)

I watch all this stuff because it is entertaining but honestly they are getting too far fetched
for me to suspend my disbelief.
I think the thing seen in Jerusalem is interesting though.
Pixelation on the face of someone in front of a blue screen is no miracle. lol


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2015)

charface said:


> I watch all this stuff because it is entertaining but honestly they are getting too far fetched
> for me to suspend my disbelief.
> I think the thing seen in Jerusalem is interesting though.
> Pixelation on the face of someone in front of a blue screen is no miracle. lol


I would call ghostdriver an idiot savant, but he probably wouldn't know what savant means....


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 12, 2015)

There isn't much time left.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 16, 2015)

It's coming.... 

The end.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 16, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> It's coming....
> 
> The end.


about time...


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 20, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST is GOD.

Read THE HOLY BIBLE 1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)

7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one. John 1:14King James Version (KJV)

14 And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.


John 1:1King James Version (KJV)
1 In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 


John 14

8 Philip saith unto him, Lord, show us the Father, and it sufficeth us.

9 Jesus saith unto him, Have I been so long time with you, and yet hast thou not known me, Philip? he that hath seen me hath seen the Father; and how sayest thou then, Show us the Father?

10 Believest thou not that I am in the Father, and the Father in me? the words that I speak unto you I speak not of myself: but the Father that dwelleth in me, he doeth the works.

11 Believe me that I am in the Father, and the Father in me: or else believe me for the very works' sake.



Revelation 22:13-21King James Version (KJV)

13 I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.


----------



## charface (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you explain that in lamens terms or is the goal
confusion and fear.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2015)

charface said:


> Can you explain that in lamens terms or is the goal
> confusion and fear.


i agreed with this Divine soul.
people need to take a more interesting, less biased approach on preaching the word

it is possible.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 21, 2015)

THE FORBIDDEN TRUTH IS - we were planted on this planet at a whim of very advanced aliens as just an mere form of amusement or distraction for themselves, we in our own minds place a great importance on our lives & everything in the world..but in reality we are as about important to our(unknown) alien masters as the inhabitants of an ant farm are to humans, & they derive their glee from our futile fumblings & attempts at survival...it all doesnt mean jack to them


----------



## testiclees (Aug 22, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> JESUS CHRIST is GOD.
> 
> Read THE HOLY BIBLE 1 John 5:7King James Version (KJV)
> 
> ...



Jesus, save us from your followers.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 22, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> THE FORBIDDEN TRUTH IS - we were planted on this planet at a whim of very advanced aliens as just an mere form of amusement or distraction for themselves, we in our own minds place a great importance on our lives & everything in the world..but in reality we are as about important to our(unknown) alien masters as the inhabitants of an ant farm are to humans, & they derive their glee from our futile fumblings & attempts at survival...it all doesnt mean jack to them


what a depressing outlook on life. Bless Your soul Child


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 22, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what a depressing outlook on life. Bless Your soul Child


depressing...yes sir...but very possibly the truth....like many truths...the real facts can be depressing...do we lie to ourselves with purposeful false beliefs(religions) just to not get depressed? facts are facts no matter how distasteful they are...man up & be real... life is just a shitfight that we gotta make the best of for 70 something yrs...thats the endgame...finito..ive never seen anyone crawl back out of a grave cept in zombie apocalypse...


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 23, 2015)

Bad --> http://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=7168919


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 24, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> depressing...yes sir...but very possibly the truth....like many truths...the real facts can be depressing...do we lie to ourselves with purposeful false beliefs(religions) just to not get depressed? facts are facts no matter how distasteful they are...man up & be real... life is just a shitfight that we gotta make the best of for 70 something yrs...thats the endgame...finito..ive never seen anyone crawl back out of a grave cept in zombie apocalypse...


as a stupid human being that does not know anything at all....
I am glad to not know the actual truth.

sounds like YOUR truth is YOUR truth...aka an opinion.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 24, 2015)

i look at life as a blessing filled with darkness that ushers the way to the light.
Life is a curse AND a blessing. If You are happy with Your life with that depressing outlook...then fuck ya homie!!! but if you are suffering and not learning anything from it....i hope you find the light soon.


----------



## Johnny1120 (Aug 24, 2015)

How is this thread still going? This is like a puppy that keeps peeing on the bed; the more attention he gets when he does it, the more he will keep on doing it.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 24, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> as a stupid human being that does not know anything at all....
> I am glad to not know the actual truth.
> 
> sounds like YOUR truth is YOUR truth...aka an opinion.


indeed its just an opinion...nothing more or less


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 24, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> i look at life as a blessing filled with darkness that ushers the way to the light.
> Life is a curse AND a blessing. If You are happy with Your life with that depressing outlook...then fuck ya homie!!! but if you are suffering and not learning anything from it....i hope you find the light soon.


man its not an outlook that i choose...its just the truth as i see it, i also see every christian in these threads verbally abuse anyone who doesnt agree with their views...truly man, look back on every thread relating to christianity and see who starts to verbally abuse other people...its the christians!...damn nasty lot for sure...only following tha gud books example i guess?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 25, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> man its not an outlook that i choose...its just the truth as i see it, i also see every christian in these threads verbally abuse anyone who doesnt agree with their views...truly man, look back on every thread relating to christianity and see who starts to verbally abuse other people...its the christians!...damn nasty lot for sure...only following tha gud books example i guess?


what kind of religion do you think i follow?


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 25, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> what kind of religion do you think i follow?


you talk like a typical christian, if not, what are you?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 25, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> you talk like a typical christian, if not, what are you?


i have a secular, omni belief system.... i believe in everything.
i believe in you, hitler, jesus, buddha, the great spaghetti monster in the sky, i believe in your thoughts, dreams, and goals, even if they are "made up" because You created them out of Your own head.
just like jesus Christ.


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 26, 2015)

ooo


HeatlessBBQ said:


> i have a secular, omni belief system.... i believe in everything.
> i believe in you, hitler, jesus, buddha, the great spaghetti monster in the sky, i believe in your thoughts, dreams, and goals, even if they are "made up" because You created them out of Your own head.
> just like jesus Christ.


ooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 26, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> ooo
> ooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


love wins

i cannot prove to you Jesus Christ existed or not....
what matters is that He is the biggest influence to look up to from His Divine nature.
just like YOU or I...

wake up to Your higher self and listen because it is always calling...

((( <3 )))


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 26, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> love wins
> 
> i cannot prove to you Jesus Christ existed or not....
> what matters is that He is the biggest influence to look up to from His Divine nature.
> ...


though if you were raised in a buddhist or muslim culture would you be promoting either of them too? have you studied all the worlds religions & ideologies 'WITHOUT BIAS' & then came to the conclusion you have now? dave...what worries me is that people raised as christians or any other religion often never look at other ideologies 'without bias' because they are taught from the beginning that 'their faith' is the one & only true faith...and basically everyone else is evil & toast in gods view, buddhism on the other hand teaches 'wherever you find your god..its ok man'..that in itself is the most humane statement that ive ever seen from any religious text, im atheist but if i were to feel any religious stirrings it would have to lean toward that ideology...mainly because it does not condemn anyone who isnt one of them like most others do


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 27, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> though if you were raised in a buddhist or muslim culture would you be promoting either of them too? have you studied all the worlds religions & ideologies 'WITHOUT BIAS' & then came to the conclusion you have now? dave...what worries me is that people raised as christians or any other religion often never look at other ideologies 'without bias' because they are taught from the beginning that 'their faith' is the one & only true faith...and basically everyone else is evil & toast in gods view, buddhism on the other hand teaches 'wherever you find your god..its ok man'..that in itself is the most humane statement that ive ever seen from any religious text, im atheist but if i were to feel any religious stirrings it would have to lean toward that ideology...mainly because it does not condemn anyone who isnt one of them like most others do


an Atheist friend of mine was telling me how She was pissed off at God.
and I asked "I thought You didn't believe in God?"


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 28, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> an Atheist friend of mine was telling me how She was pissed off at God.
> and I asked "I thought You didn't believe in God?"


yessssssss...maybe she was whaaaaackkedd @ the time?...eveybody wants there to be a loving god...but a few mins of logical thought sort of destroys that idea..sorry...depressing yes...but so was WW2...it happened...no matter how much we wish it wasnt or didnt...ohh & sorry mr/ms BBQ i called you dave earlier...confusing you with another member...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 28, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> yessssssss...maybe she was whaaaaackkedd @ the time?...eveybody wants there to be a loving god...but a few mins of logical thought sort of destroys that idea..sorry...depressing yes...but so was WW2...it happened...no matter how much we wish it wasnt or didnt...ohh & sorry mr/ms BBQ i called you dave earlier...confusing you with another member...


everyone also thinks they are right.


----------



## Rrog (Aug 28, 2015)

If christianity was the way, and there was an active god, then we'd all be christian

We're not all christian


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 29, 2015)

They could do this legally because of the NDA act anyway, I guess it's just a nail in the coffin. http://thefreethoughtproject.com/military-authority-capture-punish-journalists-deem-belligerent/ 

Blood Moon is coming soon.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## georgio838 (Aug 29, 2015)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> everyone also thinks they are right.


sir i am never sure im right with anything, i live in doubt of everything....because what maybe right in one place in another you can be severely punished, i only live by 1 major rule, that is to not hurt others directly or indirectly


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 29, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> sir i am never sure im right with anything, i live in doubt of everything....because what maybe right in one place in another you can be severely punished, i only live by 1 major rule, that is to not hurt others directly or indirectly


if one manifests doubt, it exists.
everyone is right but not about everything

i admire YOUR rules or rule. Shows a big heart.  <3

i have a feeling a line will be drawn in the near future with people who oppose YOUR rule.
No matter what though.... You and I will be standing on the SAME side.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 29, 2015)

I got some big news coming probably post it within the week.


----------



## ghostdriver (Aug 29, 2015)

Rrog said:


> If christianity was the way, and there was an active god, then we'd all be christian
> 
> We're not all christian



No lol some people are evil lol...


----------



## Tim Fox (Aug 31, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> No lol some people are evil lol...


I am about to read the book of enock thank you, I found a PDF of it online, did you discuss sometime in this thread about weed being allowed by God, I sure hope so


----------



## georgio838 (Aug 31, 2015)

Tim Fox said:


> I am about to read the book of enock thank you, I found a PDF of it online, did you discuss sometime in this thread about weed being allowed by God, I sure hope so


for sure, imagine if god said no one is to smoke the weed? everyone would obey just like no one commits fornication today...


----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## heckler73 (Sep 1, 2015)

More proof...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 1, 2015)

The United Nations is messing with your Country, I don't know if you saw the video but you can't stop hallow points (which is what they said he used) from point blank range, from a Glock 19 like Neo from the Matrix then run away . http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnews/constitution/item/16618-kerry-signs-un-arms-trade-treaty-civilian-disarmament-advancing


----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 2, 2015)

The United Nations is messing with your Country, I don't know if you saw the video but you can't stop hallow points (which is what they said he used) from point blank range, from a Glock 19 like Neo from the Matrix then run away . http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/09/25/kerry-signs-un-arms-treaty-senators-threaten-to-block-it/


----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 4, 2015)

lol they even are telling you it's a false flag..


----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 8, 2015)

What a joke... lol I hate this life so I don't care if you take mine. The thing is GOD told me I won't die until HE comes for me..... So I won't be dying... Your move...


----------



## FlatEarther (Sep 23, 2015)

The truth is it is just how it is. The nature of things. Humans are the ones to put attachment to it and ego and usually make it worse. Everything is energy in this entire universe and because the human brain only knows what it does and has been told it is continuously repeated, passed down and making himself separated from the truth. Humans are being continuously deceived, lied to, controlled and brain washed and its sad because as for a race we have such potential to make earth a blissful place and live life like a dream. No more governments or ego driven deceivers with power or money and greed and gain as their m.o. the whole system and life we live is to benefit the few that control everything. Just imagine no struggles no financial debts no more sick and dying. The truth is always out there , written And inside us all.


----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Sep 27, 2015)

Blood Moon tonight Just as it says in THE HOLY BIBLE "Young men see visions".... I and my brother Nicholas (brother in JESUS CHRIST) each had a vision. I already typed this in a blog so I will copy and paste what happened. "Sorry it has taken me so long, I keep expecting to find the "perfect time" but I guess any time I have free time would be a "good" time.

I went completely blind.

I felt "indescribable" and then clearer then I'm looking at this screen I saw bright white light, and it appeared as if I was standing on a road, and this "road" looked smooth as a ice skating rink and it sparkled the way a river does on a sunny summer day with all kinds of glimmering colors.


And it looked like it was made of gold. Not bricks but smooth gold and on the sides was foliage, and on each sides of the foliage was giant structures.

And they were made of what looked like solid pearl like the road; that is solid without bricks appearing as if molded.

They ascended out of the view of my vision, they both had balconies and they ran parallel with the foliage and road. And when upon looking down the road I saw what appeared light. And the light was incomparably more bright then the sun, but it was whiter then the snow. It didn't hurt to look at however in fact it was the greatest moment in my life.



I was frantically looking around and saw the light casted no shadows, this light completely engulfed everything. Then suddenly I saw nothing, I felt completely normal and then within ten seconds I began to see. Now everything I saw is described in Revelation but I had no idea at the time. Here is that verse.


Revelation 21 King James Version (KJV)
21 And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea.



21 And the twelve gates were twelve pearls: every several gate was of one pearl: and the street of the city was pure gold, as it were transparent glass.
22 And I saw no temple therein: for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are the temple of it.
23 And the city had no need of the sun, neither of the moon, to shine in it: for the glory of God did lighten it, and the Lamb is the light thereof.
24 And the nations of them which are saved shall walk in the light of it: and the kings of the earth do bring their glory and honour into it.
You will have to ask Nicholas about what he saw..


----------



## charface (Sep 27, 2015)

sorry you are having issues man.
Has a MD ever suggested you take meds for these thoughts?


----------



## ASCIIGHOST (Oct 8, 2015)

RIP Freddie



Dr Kynes said:


> i dont even mind most christians.
> 
> but the ones who feel the intense need to "witness at everybody whether they be listenin or not are shit on a stick.
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> What a joke... lol I hate this life so I don't care if you take mine. The thing is GOD told me I won't die until HE comes for me..... So I won't be dying... Your move...


Who are you talking to here? Seems schizo. Love of life is one thing I encourage young people to look for when searching for a philosophy. Whether one hates life or loves it is a good indicator on the value of a philosophy. I mean, who the fuck would choose to follow the beliefs of someone who hates their life? You're obviously doing things incorrectly as it is not natural or healthy to hate one's life. Didn't your god give you life as a gift? "If you want to hate your life, follow my ramblings!" No thanks...


----------



## charface (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah, its hard to give away what no one wants.
Ask my penis.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 9, 2015)

dam char you have a penis


----------



## charface (Oct 9, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> dam char you have a penis


For now, yes


----------



## Darth Vapour (Oct 9, 2015)

lol read some of ghost drivers comments haha yo ghost run as i am the Antichrist and will rule the world 
as i write this i am drowning your god in the river of acheron 

אלוהים שלך הוא כבר לא


----------



## FlatEarther (Oct 10, 2015)

I dont want to start a shit fight here but for starters none of us can say whether there is a "god" or "devil" for nobody has ever seen it or 1 so the talking of a gods or devils is just here say and talk passed down from centuries ago and continues to do so so therefor repetition continues. In this universe full of immense love why would the source create disharmony for its self, it doesnt happen. Things just happen then as humans we label it and try n categorize it but in sense it is just what is. Like this universe, how can we keep saying the earth is round and all other planets are when we ourself u or I has never ever seen that point of view but we all say the earth is round and the sun is x amount of thousand kms away etc, keeping that lie alive, repetition again. You do all the research yourself and visual map the sun and how it shines and ask yourself does a sun that far away really behave like that.....the answer is no. Its the same principle as a room in total darkness bar 1 torch, you watch how the light is immediately following the head of the torch and back that torch out of the room and the light follows it, some is lighting up the walls close by aswell but the majority is at the head of torch exiting the room. The same is for the sun. It is much much closer to earth and has limited footprint because its smaller, a massive planet sized sun thousands of kms away would light up every single cm of the sky the same. Just see for yourself and do your own thinking and dont let nasa the governments and powers in control "tell you" how this life and universe is" dont let em keep pulling the wool over our eyes and deceiving us as they have been for centuries. If you arent religious , not full of anger or deep hate , have a open mind and heart you will see these things and no im not against religion i love all its just that religious people are mostly already "conditoned" and have very strong values that are at their core and who they are in life and its very hard to change. Its very hard to deal with information that will shake you at your core scaring you deeply... this plane we live on is amazing and we should all love and respect one another.


----------



## charface (Oct 10, 2015)

The earth is round.
Next issue!


----------



## ghostdriver (Oct 10, 2015)

Death to me is not the same as it is for them.


----------



## FlatEarther (Oct 10, 2015)

charface said:


> The earth is round.
> Next issue!


Ah brother i use to hold that same thought until about a year ago. Im not here to debate and spew negativety over the internet but ultimately you nor I know its true shape koz we have never seen it "up" there in her true form. To say its round as nasa says is just continuing a lie and bad mindset and until there is a free body to go up there and prove it to us all its always going to be a touchy subject koz the can of worms it inself opens is enormous. Why do you think that treaty was signed by all nations that NOBODY is allowed to enter the arctic. The proofs up there how much proof do you need , start reading and do some research if you are unaware of what im talking about. There is too much evidence recored and published on flat earth and until a few hundred years ago it was known to be flat. Im no preacher im just awakening to THE TRUTHS of the universe and the system we are all slaves in, myself included.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 10, 2015)

FlatEarther said:


> Ah brother i use to hold that same thought until about a year ago. Im not here to debate and spew negativety over the internet but ultimately you nor I know its true shape koz we have never seen it "up" there in her true form. To say its round as nasa says is just continuing a lie and bad mindset and until there is a free body to go up there and prove it to us all its always going to be a touchy subject koz the can of worms it inself opens is enormous. Why do you think that treaty was signed by all nations that NOBODY is allowed to enter the arctic. The proofs up there how much proof do you need , start reading and do some research if you are unaware of what im talking about. There is too much evidence recored and published on flat earth and until a few hundred years ago it was known to be flat. Im no preacher im just awakening to THE TRUTHS of the universe and the system we are all slaves in, myself included.


There's all kinds of people who have been to the artic and they all agree that the sun is always visible for 6 months of the year and not visible for the other 6 months. Now here at the 45th parallel we experience between 12 and 17 hour days, the only explanation for this is that the earth is a sphere spinning on an axis. And btw, if you take a flight from Halifax to Moscow you will be flying over the artic, it is the shortest distance, because the earth is in fact a sphere.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2015)

FlatEarther said:


> Ah brother i use to hold that same thought until about a year ago. Im not here to debate and spew negativety over the internet but ultimately you nor I know its true shape koz we have never seen it "up" there in her true form. To say its round as nasa says is just continuing a lie and bad mindset and until there is a free body to go up there and prove it to us all its always going to be a touchy subject koz the can of worms it inself opens is enormous. Why do you think that treaty was signed by all nations that NOBODY is allowed to enter the arctic. The proofs up there how much proof do you need , start reading and do some research if you are unaware of what im talking about. There is too much evidence recored and published on flat earth and until a few hundred years ago it was known to be flat. Im no preacher im just awakening to THE TRUTHS of the universe and the system we are all slaves in, myself included.


I don't believe science is perfect, but I do believe the cheese has slipped off your cracker. Before you go off to the fringes you should become educated in the mainstream sciences. The shit you're saying is intellectually offensive. I think questioning science and dogmatic beliefs is important, (Rupert Sheldrake is a good example) but the best way to do that is through rigorous experimentation and the scientific method itself. Science as an establishment/worldview certainly has limitations, but you've thrown the baby out with the bath. The planet Earth is an oblate spheroid, period. You could literally prove that by taking some long road trips and a couple puddle jumper flights using an iPhone 5s. But you have to believe in the relative accuracy of all the science surrounding those measurements and the technology in the iPhone first. Wait, no you don't, they exist whether you believe in them or not. I _am_ here to spew negativity when people say inexcusably ignorant things and spread time-wasting disinformation. I even believe in some vast conspiracies, but ...I can't even. _Nobody is allowed to enter the arctic? Where are you getting this shit? _


----------



## charface (Oct 10, 2015)

FlatEarther said:


> Ah brother i use to hold that same thought until about a year ago. Im not here to debate and spew negativety over the internet but ultimately you nor I know its true shape koz we have never seen it "up" there in her true form. To say its round as nasa says is just continuing a lie and bad mindset and until there is a free body to go up there and prove it to us all its always going to be a touchy subject koz the can of worms it inself opens is enormous. Why do you think that treaty was signed by all nations that NOBODY is allowed to enter the arctic. The proofs up there how much proof do you need , start reading and do some research if you are unaware of what im talking about. There is too much evidence recored and published on flat earth and until a few hundred years ago it was known to be flat. Im no preacher im just awakening to THE TRUTHS of the universe and the system we are all slaves in, myself included.


I know what your talking about.
pretty sure dish network knows the truth but they taint talking.
I'm more of hollow earther.


----------



## FlatEarther (Oct 10, 2015)

Hate all you want, try n make me look foolish and you keep believing what you are told and dont seek THE TRUTH, its your life. I am a retired teacher of maths science and english so you are telling me nothing i have heard before from others.BEFORE ABUSING ME OVER THE NET DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH BECAUSE ITS ALL OUT THERE and to dismiss it before even looking at it well im sorry for you. Yes even the arctic treaty its all made public info. Also you show me 1 and i mean 1 single plane today that flies over this no go zone and i will say im crazy ok...wont happen tho brother as there isnt 1 that's allowed to go anywhere near it and once again what im saying has all been documented since the 1930 so again look for yourself.


----------



## charface (Oct 10, 2015)

I watched the doc that showed the old maps and the Admiral Byrd tv interviews but cant remember why
flat earthers think the conspiracy would be required?
Meaning if this is true, Why would they need to hide it?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 11, 2015)

Holy shit, you're right, we're not allowed to see the North Pole.

I'm a guy who is pro-truth and anti-disinformation from cradle to grave, it is how I'm wired. 

There's something going on up there, I agree. I don't know what, but I see no evidence, nor any path from "Can't go to the North Pole" to "The Earth is hollow or flat" - I'd really like to see an experiment that disproves the solid oblate spheroid model. Time will tell, but I don't see any support, mathematically, for hollow, or flat earth to be real. 

Certainly there's something we're not allowed to see, as mere citizens of Earth, at the poles. You have opened my eyes to that, thanks. Holy weird shit, I apologize. I don't think you have an answer as to what is going on there, or why we can't look, but something is definitely afoot. I'll read more. Damn...

We don't know everything about our planet, that's for sure, we just discovered vast underground oceans of fresh water. So that's cool.
http://www.astrobio.net/news-exclusive/scientists-detect-evidence-oceans-worth-water-earths-mantle/


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 11, 2015)

FlatEarther said:


> Why do you think that treaty was signed by all nations that NOBODY is allowed to enter the arctic. The proofs up there how much proof do you need , start reading and do some research if you are unaware of what im talking about.


OK, why do I think this treaty exists? I don't know.
Why can we not enter the arctic, according to that treaty? I don't know.
The proofs up there? How much do I need? Some proof, any.
Did some research, mind blown.
No answers.
Not yet. 
Making assumption that Earth is flat is a mistake.
We need data!


----------



## ghostdriver (Oct 11, 2015)

*Joshua 23:10King James Version (KJV)*
10 One man of you shall chase a thousand: for the Lord your God, he it is that fighteth for you, as he hath promised you. http://www.ephesians5-11.org/handshakes.htm


----------



## ghostdriver (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm waiting...


----------



## charface (Oct 12, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> I'm waiting...


Well if that's the game,
You are winning?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don't believe science is perfect, but I do believe the cheese has slipped off your cracker. Before you go off to the fringes you should become educated in the mainstream sciences. The shit you're saying is intellectually offensive. I think questioning science and dogmatic beliefs is important, (Rupert Sheldrake is a good example) but the best way to do that is through rigorous experimentation and the scientific method itself. Science as an establishment/worldview certainly has limitations, but you've thrown the baby out with the bath. The planet Earth is an oblate spheroid, period. You could literally prove that by taking some long road trips and a couple puddle jumper flights using an iPhone 5s. But you have to believe in the relative accuracy of all the science surrounding those measurements and the technology in the iPhone first. Wait, no you don't, they exist whether you believe in them or not. I _am_ here to spew negativity when people say inexcusably ignorant things and spread time-wasting disinformation. I even believe in some vast conspiracies, but ...I can't even. _Nobody is allowed to enter the arctic? Where are you getting this shit? _


Great post. +Rep...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 14, 2015)

charface said:


> I know what your talking about.
> pretty sure dish network knows the truth but they taint talking.
> I'm more of hollow earther.


I'm more of a middle-earther...


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 14, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> I will be making a much much longer in depth thread discussing all the things I have seen and have been a witness too. Please consider this a rough draft and crash course lesson.
> Much like how man has used poisonous (man made drugs) like heroin, crack, ect. to keep the truth about marijuana, mushrooms and many many other natural remedies for our spirit and body from us,
> man has done the same to the truth about God. Making religions and denominations and putting the false truth out among the people to keep YOU and others like you from knowing the truth and worshiping the Lord and his only beloved begot child Lord Jesus Christ, now I know what you're thinking you have heard about this before, but think again. What most people know about God and the Lord Christ is a lie, now I will begin to explain why.
> 
> ...



both come from natural plants ect diff story guess


----------



## TenEmies (Oct 14, 2015)

wtf is this on here for????


----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 4, 2015)

*1 Corinthians 15:55-56 King James Version (KJV)*
55 O death, where is thy sting? O grave, where is thy victory?


----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 11, 2015)

Damned shapeshifters.... (literally damned)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 11, 2015)

ghostdriver said:


> Damned shapeshifters.... (literally damned)


You, sir, are living in a vast world of delusions. Some conspiracies do exist, but you need some skepticism and empiricism in your life.


----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 11, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You, sir, are living in a vast world of delusions. Some conspiracies do exist, but you need some skepticism and empiricism in your life.


I'm walking talking empiricism.


----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 11, 2015)

SAM, DEAN,,,CASS! I think there's a "case" here!

MULDER, SCULLY! OVER HERE! OVER HERE!


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 27, 2015)

Oops sorry for the double post.


----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## ghostdriver (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Dec 30, 2015)

This shit is still going on? 

Haven't you been put in a mental hospital yet? 

Put down the Alex Jones and David Icke bullshit.... it's garbage, and you come across as a fucking imbecile for posting this nonsense.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jan 2, 2016)

He's just trolling for an arguement. 

I don't see a slender man video. That's a dead giveaway.


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jan 4, 2016)

Arrest them and be done with it


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 5, 2016)

A friend of mine suspects that Donald Trump may be a shapeshifter. Can you confirm, OP?


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Jan 6, 2016)

He's a reptile!


----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Xiu (Feb 21, 2016)

Woah. Where am I?


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Rrog (Mar 19, 2016)

What valve of spooge just got opened?


----------



## ghostdriver (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 10, 2016)

"Forbidden Truth of the Mystic Spooge"


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 10, 2016)

Title of the new TMNT movie?....
...harry potter?...

NO.


----------



## ghostdriver (Apr 11, 2016)

We both know the law, we know JESJUS CHRIST decides over Judges - Biblical reference...

I already have cancer I got nothing to lose...







Fear JESUS CHRIST who is coming soon


----------



## Tim Fox (Apr 21, 2016)

does God allow us to smoke weed?,, is it a SIN?


----------



## Bud Assasin (Apr 26, 2016)

I worship "CONFESS"


----------



## Bud Assasin (Apr 26, 2016)

ghostdriver said:


> We both know the law, we know JESJUS CHRIST decides over Judges - Biblical reference...
> 
> I already have cancer I got nothing to lose...
> 
> ...


We all have cancer, yours is just the result of lifestyle choices.


----------



## SirMexiTheGreat (May 11, 2016)

I am an ordained reverend and was in christian ministry for 7 and a half years. I was the youth pastor and youth worship leader. I was on the worship team for the church; on the prayer team, attended bible study every Tuesday and Thursday night, worship practice every Monday night, helped watch the children every Saturday night for Saturday night service and back at it the next Sunday. We did regular outreach, and I was also sent by my pastors to many different conferences and even lived with my pastors for 5 of the 7 and a half years. I can tell you now, there is NO proof for the existence of any god. I am now an Anti-theist. ghostdriver, the burden of proof is on you. You claim the existence of god but will repeatedly quote a book written by man and the only book written by man that claims the things that it does. There is nothing glorious or holy about the character in said book called god; nor jesus, nor the holy spirit. It is a horrible story written poorly and meant to instill fear in the earliest of people and the feeblest of minds to gain control. A story fed to a bunch of people likely asking 3 questions; who am I?, where did I come from?, and what happens after I die?. I liken this debate to the early holy men and shaman tossing human sacrifices into volcanoes trying to get the rain gods to bring rain. (christians) and now we know way better. We understand meteorology and weather patterns due to atmospheric pressure. (non-believers). Rubbish, let us pursue a better way than religion. It has failed the people for years and offers no real answers.


----------



## pookat (May 11, 2016)

you also got freewill....it says so in the bible's and other "holy books", your choice - not mine.
y'ever read the pistis sophia, that should be in the bible.
have a read its a long intro by g.r.s.mead the guy who translated it from some old language


----------



## Bud Assasin (May 12, 2016)

SirMexiTheGreat said:


> It is a horrible story written poorly and meant to instill fear in the earliest of people and the feeblest of minds to gain control.


I am sure the Bible was certainly not intended for this purpose but the early Roman Catholic Church Certainly did twist it and use it to gain political power over the un initiated.



SirMexiTheGreat said:


> I liken this debate to the early holy men and shaman tossing human sacrifices into volcanoes trying to get the rain gods to bring rain.


They were working with what they knew, we still can't say the Mayan Spiritual leaders (not Shamans) are wrong because it really hasn't been scientifically proven that human sacrifice does "NOT" cause the weather to change.

I understand what you are saying but there is also no proof that God doesn't exist, that's why there are still differences in religious beliefs


----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2016)

I don't have Cancer after all, and I'm all set. Sorry I posted that and got weird I thought drinking would help my "condition" and I was wrong. Anyways I'm good now


----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2016)




----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2016)

Praise GOD!


----------



## ghostdriver (May 12, 2016)

Tim Fox said:


> does God allow us to smoke weed?,, is it a SIN?


----------

